# Team III - Der Fred



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

da ja offenbar bei dem Winterpokal-Team III + Freunden ein gewisser spam-Bedarf besteht,



ultra2de schrieb:


> Es entwickelt sich hier zum TEAM III Laber-Thread.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



hab ich hier mal, um die etablierten Threads müllfrei zu halten , den

Fred für Team III

aufgemacht.

Also hier ist Platz für alle Teammitglieder, Freunde, Bekannte, Fans, Kritiker, alle, die mal mitfahren wollen und alle anderen, die ich jetzt vergessen hab zu erwähnen, Themen rund um das Team zu diskutieren.
*Natürlich nur seriöse und ernsthafte Beiträge!  *

(Wens nicht interessiert, der möge diesen Thread einfach ignorieren!)

Als Diskussionsgrundlage stelle ich dann gleich mal folgende These in den Raum:

"Ihr seid alle Schuld!!!"     

Gruß
Teamkollege Ralf aus Team III


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> "Ihr seid alle Schuld!!!"
> 
> Gruß
> Teamkollege Ralf aus Team III



Du schreibst mir aus der Seele 

Und hier bin ich zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2007)

Oh oh, das wird übel.

Ich freue mich drauf


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da ja offenbar bei dem Winterpokal-Team III + Freunden ein gewisser spam-Bedarf besteht,
> 
> ...



Hatten wir nicht im Limburg-Fred ein zuhause für unsere häufig sinnfreien Beiträge gefunden? 

Gut dann also hier. 

Muß ich jetzt meine Antworten auf, in meinen Augen, hohle oder nervende Beiträge hier hin verlinken?

Der Teamkollege


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Muß ich jetzt meine Antworten auf, in meinen Augen, hohle oder nervende Beiträge hier hin verlinken?



Wenn jemand solche Beiträge findet dann Du 
Du bereitest uns große Freude


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Muß ich jetzt meine Antworten auf, in meinen Augen, hohle oder nervende Beiträge hier hin verlinken?



Na, wenns Team III betrifft...
Das hier muß ja kein Sammelthread für Spams ALLER Art werden  
Und wenns schlimmer wird, dann mach halt ein Thema "Team III - Der Spamfred" auf     (Aber besser im KTWR  )



ultra2de schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht im Limburg-Fred ein zuhause für unsere häufig sinnfreien Beiträge gefunden?



Da gings ja primär ums Limbourg-Event.


----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da gings ja primär ums Limbourg-Event.



Den wir - zumindest aus deutscher Sicht - scheinbar allein bestritten haben. 
Eine Dame an einer Versorgungstelle war auch sehr überrascht ob der Tatsache, dass wir aus De angereist sind und meinte "Ah, bestimmt aus Aachen".


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Den wir - zumindest aus deutscher Sicht - scheinbar allein bestritten haben.



Es wird wohl für die Meisten zu hart gewesen sein. 

Renates Tacho zeigt als max. Steigung 22% an.


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ralf @ konfuzius,

am Mittwoch mußte ich ja schnell fahren weil Jörg schon unterwegs war ,wenn du Langewile hast kannst du ja heute Abend bei der Montagsrunde was Neues erzählen,die Tour durch den Wald mit den zersteuten Holzfällern war doch Klasse bekomme sie aber alleine nicht mehr auf die Reihe, naja und wenn es heute nicht klappt dann eben beim nächstenmal.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf @ konfuzius,
> 
> am Mittwoch mußte ich ja schnell fahren weil Jörg schon unterwegs war ,wenn du Langewile hast kannst du ja heute Abend bei der Montagsrunde was Neues erzählen,die Tour durch den Wald mit den zersteuten Holzfällern war doch Klasse bekomme sie aber alleine nicht mehr auf die Reihe, naja und wenn es heute nicht klappt dann eben beim nächstenmal.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernhard,

habe heute Abend leider einen Termin, sonst hätte ich mich eingetragen.
Aber demnächst gerne. Nächste Woche weiß ich noch nicht, ich bin ja auch bei den 24h. Mal sehen, ob ich am Montag Schlaf nachholen muß...  

Viel Spaß nachher
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

So, Teamkollegen,

da ja scheinbar alle können. Donnertsag=Bad Münstereifel 

Der Teamkollege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> So, Teamkollegen,
> 
> da ja scheinbar alle können. Donnertsag=Bad Münstereifel
> 
> Der Teamkollege



Super!  Wetter stimmt ja, bis auf das Gewitter mittags...  

Welche Tour war denn das nochmal? Doch nicht etwa die 7762?


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Welche Tour war denn das nochmal? Doch nicht etwa die 7762?



Äh...muß ich nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Welche Tour war denn das nochmal? Doch nicht etwa die 7762?



Nee, doch keine 0 Punkte Tour.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Nee, doch keine 0 Punkte Tour.



Ich glaub es war die 7741. Ganz in der Nähe von Nöthen. 35 km, 9 Punkte .

@Sonja: Auch dabei?


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

Wenn die Schaltung hält 

Komme ich auch ein paar lockere Berge hoch 

Grüße von Mir


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich glaub es war die 7741. Ganz in der Nähe von Nöthen. 35 km, 9 Punkte .



Weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr so genau. Soll Joscho sich drum kümmern, der weiß das noch. 


Joscho!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Nach Samstag schlägt er wahrscheinlich Tour 4369 vor.
Hat auch 9 Punkte.


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Sonja: Auch dabei?



Brauche Eckdaten (Abfahrt und voraussichtliche Ankunft)! Mit "7741" kann ich gar nix anfangen!?!?!?

@Konfuzius: warst heute im Aldi plötzlich weg! Leitung blockiert?!?! Habs noch ein-zweimal versucht, aber vergebens.... 

@Joscho und ultra2de: Warum bekommt ihr eure Hintern nicht hoch fürs 24 Std. Rennen????
@Tazz: setz doch mal Deinen "guten" Einfluß bei den beiden Herren ein


----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr so genau. Soll Joscho sich drum kümmern, der weiß das noch.



Dein Vertrauen ehrt mich  Und Ralf hat Recht. Alternativ wäre noch der CTF-Nöthen-Track. Habe die Daten aber gerade nicht zur Hand.

@tazz Lass doch mal einen Profi drauf schauen. Auf Dauer geht das garantiert nicht gut. Und viel mehr als ein neues Schaltauge wird es wahrscheinlich ja nicht.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Joscho und ultra2de: Warum bekommt ihr eure Hintern nicht hoch fürs 24 Std. Rennen????
> [/SIZE]



Cleverness? 

Nein Spass beiseite. Ist Rollator-Testwochenende hier im Heim.


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Cleverness?
> 
> Nein Spass beiseite. Ist Rollator-Testwochenende hier im Heim.



Feigling! Hast ja nur Angst das Zelt mit deinen Teamgefährtinnen zu teilen! Jawohl!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Brauche Eckdaten (Abfahrt und voraussichtliche Ankunft)! Mit "7741" kann ich gar nix anfangen!?!?!?



Eckdaten müßen noch ausgearbeitet werden. Kommen morgen denke ich.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Feigling! Hast ja nur Angst das Zelt mit deinen Teamgefährtinnen zu teilen! Jawohl!!!!



Nö, ich wäre ja im Sauerstoffzelt. 

Aber wenn ich früh genug mit Rollatortesten fertig bin, komme ich euch anfeuern.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Cleverness?
> 
> Nein Spass beiseite. Ist Rollator-Testwochenende hier im Heim.



@Sonja: Von denen bekommst Du keine vernünftige Antwort... 

Also die Tour ist 35 km, 880 hm, also so 3h NETTO und beginnt ganz in der Nähe von Bad Münstereifel.
Ich schlage mal vor 11 Uhr Start vor Ort, also so 10:15 irgendwo treffen.

Was meinen die anderen?



Tazz schrieb:


> Wenn die Schaltung hält
> 
> Komme ich auch ein paar lockere Berge hoch



Warst Du in Limbourg so schnell am Berg, weil Du nur das große Blatt hattest?


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Tazz: setz doch mal Deinen "guten" Einfluß bei den beiden Herren ein



Ja das würde ich ja machen wenn ich dann mal einen guten Einfluß hätte 

Ich habe sie recht Eigenstädig Erzogen 

Ums mal klar Auszudrücken !!!
Die machen was sie wollen 
@ Soka70 :
Und warum versuchen wir auf Teufel komm raus an die Sache ran zu gehen ???


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Nö, ich wäre ja im Sauerstoffzelt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich früh genug mit Rollatortesten fertig bin, komme ich euch anfeuern.



Will ich doch hoffen! Pack´ auch ruhig mal Dein Bike ein, man weiß ja nie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Brauche Eckdaten (Abfahrt und voraussichtliche Ankunft)! Mit "7741" kann ich gar nix anfangen!?!?!?



Das ist die Nummer der Tour aus dem großen Pool. Schau mal hier
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7741/Mountainbike.7741.html

Abfahrt/Treffen: 10:00 Uhr
Ankunft: wenn fertig (mit Trinken und Essen und überhaupt)



> @Joscho und ultra2de: Warum bekommt ihr eure Hintern nicht hoch fürs 24 Std. Rennen????
> @Tazz: setz doch mal Deinen "guten" Einfluß bei den beiden Herren ein
> 
> [/SIZE]



Schatzilein, da bekomm ich ja wieder Schnappatmung... und Kreislauf ... und Rücken ... und Füss. Ne Du, dat is nix für mich


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Sonja: Von denen bekommst Du keine vernünftige Antwort...



Blasphemie 

Der Rest klingt gut. 

Grüße vom bestürzten
Teamkollegen


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja das würde ich ja machen wenn ich dann mal einen guten Einfluß hätte
> 
> Ich habe sie recht Eigenstädig Erzogen
> 
> ...



Männer! Kein weiterer Kommentar!

Warum? Weil ich wie der Teufel vorgearbeitet habe und es bestimmt ein nettes Event mit vielen netten Menschen und neuen Eindrücken werden wird! 

Uns wird schon keiner den Kopf abreißen, wenn wir nicht pausenlos durchfahren (könnte halt zu viert schwierig werden).


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Uns wird schon keiner den Kopf abreißen, wenn wir nicht pausenlos durchfahren (könnte halt zu viert schwierig werden).



Wir hätten da noch günstig so ein Schutzblechmädchen abzugeben. 

Oder anders gefragt: Warum fährt der Rallef nicht bei euch mit? 
Wären dann nicht in beiden Teams 5 Fahrer/innen.?


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

@ joscho morgen geht da mal der Anfänger ran  wenn wirs dann kaputt repariert haben gehts in den Laden .................................. und sonst  ... hmmm  ................ kann ich nicht mit 

@ Soka70 das stimmt das es sicher ein schönes Event werden wird , aber man kann es sich auch anschauen 

Grüße von Mir


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Wir hätten da noch günstig so ein Schutzblechmädchen abzugeben.



Auch Blasphemie!!!



ultra2de schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt: Warum fährt der Rallef nicht bei euch mit?
> Wären dann nicht in beiden Teams 5 Fahrer/innen.?



Hab ich aber auch schon vorgeschlagen...
Mal morgen abwarten.


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt: Warum fährt der Rallef nicht bei euch mit?
> Wären dann nicht in beiden Teams 5 Fahrer/innen.?



Der Rallef ist augenblicklich schon im Viererteam einverleibt! Ist trotzallem noch schwammig, denke morgen Abend wissen wir`s genauer!

Wenn ich es mir aber recht überlege, zählt "Rallef" eh für 2! Finde er kann bei seinem derzeitigen Fitnesslevel ruhig das doppelte fahren!

Prima, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine/r!

Danke für die Bad Münstereifleler Eckdaten: ich kläre es mit meinem Filius ab! Soweit hört sich`s gut an, muss halt (wiedermal) abends weg (und DA muss ich wirklich hin)


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Auch Blasphemie!!!



Quatsch 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hab ich aber auch schon vorgeschlagen...
> Mal morgen abwarten.



Du mußt Deine Teammitglieder/in unterstützen . Im anderen Team ist doch keiner von uns.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Der Rallef ist augenblicklich schon im Viererteam einverleibt!



Ach?  Na, ok.



soka70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir aber recht überlege, zählt "Rallef" eh für 2! Finde er kann bei seinem derzeitigen Fitnesslevel ruhig das doppelte fahren!



Nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ach?  Na, ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö!



Doch!!!!

So Ihr Lieben, das war´s für mich! Das "Küken" braucht nun seinen Schlaf!


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir aber recht überlege, zählt "Rallef" eh für 2! Finde er kann bei seinem derzeitigen Fitnesslevel ruhig das doppelte fahren!



Ich glaube der ist nur als Einzelstarter klein zu kriegen. 

Also er fährt für euch die ersten 22 Stunden und ihr den Rest.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Doch!!!!
> 
> So Ihr Lieben, das war´s für mich! Das "Küken" braucht nun seinen Schlaf!



Gute Nacht John-Boy, gute Nacht Mary-Ellen....


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

@ Soka70
Was wird denn dann mal aus dem Küken wenn es groß geworden ist  ich meine Du bist schon ein Jahr alt .

Schlaf gut Kücken 

Na wird sich sicher alles zeigen ...................... morgen oder so 

Grüße


----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Sonja: Von denen bekommst Du keine vernünftige Antwort...



Nun ja, wenn das keine vernünftigen Antworten sind?! Nicht ausschweifend, direkter Bezug und klar in der Aussage  
Was wünscht man sich mehr?



> Ich schlage mal vor 11 Uhr Start vor Ort, also so 10:15 irgendwo treffen.
> 
> Was meinen die anderen?



Das Übliche! 1h Stunde früher. 

@Sonja
Mach mal klare Ansage bis wann Du kannst. Für 30 km können wir schon einen ganzen Tag brauchen, wenn das Wetter gut ist  Aber so wie es aussieht muss ich auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück. Ob Fahrgemeinschaften Sinn machen? Ich fahre komplett A1. Vlt. bei Weilerswist umsatteln.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich glaube der ist nur als Einzelstarter klein zu kriegen.
> 
> Also er fährt für euch die ersten 22 Stunden und ihr den Rest.



   Ich glaub ich werd Zuschauer!



ultra2de schrieb:


> Gute Nacht John-Boy, gute Nacht Mary-Ellen....



Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd Zuschauer!
> 
> 
> 
> Genau!



Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung  ich werde auch Zuschauer 

und auch genau  
Nacht zusammen


----------



## sibby08 (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Männer! Kein weiterer Kommentar!
> 
> Warum? Weil ich wie der Teufel vorgearbeitet habe und es bestimmt ein nettes Event mit vielen netten Menschen und neuen Eindrücken werden wird!
> 
> Uns wird schon keiner den Kopf abreißen, wenn wir nicht pausenlos durchfahren (könnte halt zu viert schwierig werden).


 
Also am Sonntag in Willingen haben die Frauen die Männerwelt so überzeugt:







Die Männer kamen in Scharen herbei. Ich war ja nur rein zufällig an dem Stand vorbei gekommen


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag in Willingen haben die Frauen die Männerwelt so überzeugt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, müßte schon Scott drauf stehen


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ... Für 30 km können wir schon einen ganzen Tag brauchen, wenn das Wetter gut ist  Aber so wie es aussieht muss ich auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück. ...


 
Für die MTB-Route Nr. 3 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel würde ich erfahrungsgemäß realistische 3,5 Stunden Netto-Fahrzeit bei gemütlicher Gangart ansetzen. Tourbeschreibung, Tourbericht und ein paar Animationsbilder für Euer Unternehmen gibt es hier unter der lfd. Nummer 267 bis 309. 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter !


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Für die MTB-Route Nr. 3 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel würde ich erfahrungsgemäß realistische 3,5 Stunden Netto-Fahrzeit bei gemütlicher Gangart ansetzen. Tourbeschreibung, Tourbericht und ein paar Animationsbilder für Euer Unternehmen gibt es hier unter der lfd. Nummer 267 bis 309.
> 
> Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter !



@Eifelwolf: Danke für die Info!  

@Team: 3,5 h fahren, also 5 h vor Ort plus 2 h An-/Abreise = 7 h.
Also ist Joschos Vorschlag mit 1 h früher wohl besser, wenn manche pünktlich zurück sein wollen...


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Eifelwolf: Danke für die Info!
> 
> @Team: 3,5 h fahren, also 5 h vor Ort plus 2 h An-/Abreise = 7 h.
> Also ist Joschos Vorschlag mit 1 h früher wohl besser, wenn manche pünktlich zurück sein wollen...



Schon wieder mitten in der Nacht los. 

Google Maps sagt mir ca. 53 Min. bis Bad Münstereifel. Mein Navi wird wohl auch nix großartig anderes sagen.

Also:

Ich beginne mit dem Einsammeln um 8.50h. Und wen wann wo noch?


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,

wie bereits angesprochen könnte man sich auf irgendeinem Rastplatz (gibt es da einen?) bei Weilerswist treffen, und zumindest Sonja kann ihre Karre da stehen lassen. Spart insgesamt ca. 70 km. Treffen wäre dann 9:30Uhr, Rastplatz xyz (wie findet man eigentlich Rastplätze an Autobahnen?)

Sonst:
10:00 Uhr, Bad Münstereifel, Giersbergstraße
Siehe auch http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...4976,6.767406&spn=0.031076,0.052786&z=14&om=1

ciao...
joscho


----------



## soka70 (5. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bereits angesprochen könnte man sich auf irgendeinem Rastplatz (gibt es da einen?) bei Weilerswist treffen, und zumindest Sonja kann ihre Karre da stehen lassen. Spart insgesamt ca. 70 km. Treffen wäre dann 9:30Uhr, Rastplatz xyz (wie findet man eigentlich Rastplätze an Autobahnen?)
> 
> ...



Alles klar, sollte ich zeitlich und organisatorisch hinbekommen! Werde noch herausfinden, wo Weilerswist ist und wie ich dahin komme (ich glaub` ich brauch wirklich ein Navi!). Dann können wir verladen und weiterdüsen (finde ich ökologisch eh sehr sinnvoll).

Verkauft mir jemand sein/ihr Navi?!?!?!


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juni 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag in Willingen haben die Frauen die Männerwelt so überzeugt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob Scott demnächst auch Siliconreifen verbaut?:kotz:


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2007)

und ich hab beim ersten gucken gedacht, es wäre so ein batmanartiger brustpanzer...
beim zweiten komme ich zu dem schluss, dass es ein brustpanzer ist, aber mit echthaut überzogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. Juni 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ob Scott demnächst auch Siliconreifen verbaut?:kotz:



Es ging ums Rad. Um den kläglichen Rest sollen sich Jüngere kümmern.


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Sonst:
> 10:00 Uhr, Bad Münstereifel, Giersbergstraße


 
Hmm... die in Goggle eingezeichnete "Giersbergstraße" ist tatsächlich ein unbefestigter Waldweg zu einem Aussiedlerhof  . Der Startplatz der Route Nr. 3 sieht so aus....






...und liegt direkt auf einem kleinen Wanderparkplatz an der "Schleidtalstraße" (die Landstraße Bad Münstereifel-Effelsberg, im Hintergrund auf em Foto zu sehen). Auf dem Google-Bild wäre das ein Stück weiter östlich auf der Schleidtalstraße.

Und Lesestoff für unterwegs mitnehmen, es ist ziemlich einsam auf der Strecke......  .


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hmm... die in Goggle eingezeichnete "Giersbergstraße" ist tatsächlich ein unbefestigter Waldweg zu einem Aussiedlerhof  . Der Startplatz der Route Nr. 3 sieht so aus....
> 
> ...und liegt direkt auf einem kleinen Wanderparkplatz an der "Schleidtalstraße" (die Landstraße Bad Münstereifel-Effelsberg, im Hintergrund auf em Foto zu sehen). Auf dem Google-Bild wäre das ein Stück weiter östlich auf der Schleidtalstraße.



Hi Eifelwolf,

danke für den Hinweis. Die Giersbergstraße war auch eher als Naviannäherungspunkt gedacht - was ich aber nicht erwähnt hatte - da die Schleidtalstraße doch recht lang ist.
Seltsamerweise werden zwar die modernsten Techniken (Computer, GPS, INet usw.) bei solchen Sachen genutzt, aber eine navitaugliche Anschrift gibt es selten.



> Und Lesestoff für unterwegs mitnehmen, es ist ziemlich einsam auf der Strecke......  .



So mögen wir das. Auf nordische Walküren und Andere, die eh nur am Stock gehen, verzichten wir ebenso gerne wie auf irgendwelche Köter (egal welcher Rasse) - auch wenn die nur spielen wollen  

Gruss
joerg


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Typen kenne ich doch   War 'ne schöne  Tour , Helmut

Gruß

_Montana_


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Schon wieder mitten in der Nacht los.
> 
> Google Maps sagt mir ca. 53 Min. bis Bad Münstereifel. Mein Navi wird wohl auch nix großartig anderes sagen.
> 
> ...



Ich wär dann so gegen 9 in Ostheim, ok?
Sonja fährt wohl direkt zum Ziel.
Dann machts eigentlich auch keinen Sinn, dass wir uns irgendwo noch mit joscho treffen.

Also ich schlage vor, alle um 10 an dem Wanderparkplatz an der Schleidtalstraße.

Regenschirm nicht vergessen! 





Gruß
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich wär dann so gegen 9 in Ostheim, ok?
> Gruß
> Ralf



Okay, schön die Fahrkarte bereit halten. 

Der Teamkollege


----------



## soka70 (6. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sonja fährt wohl direkt zum Ziel.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



... und werde es hoffentlich auch püntklich finden....

Bis Morgen,


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

nach http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/42.html und http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop3uur kein Regen weit und breit. Dafür jetzt schon 20 Grad. Bis gleich...

joscho

P.S.: Bin ich froh, dass wir nicht an die Ostseeküste fahren (http://www.blog.de/htsrv/trackback3.php/2405155/f60d1)


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Bin ich froh, dass wir nicht an die Ostseeküste fahren (http://www.blog.de/htsrv/trackback3.php/2405155/f60d1)



Boah, schwer nebelig da oben! Die ganze Seite ist weiß!
(Oder ist der Link nur kaputt?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2007)

und ich dachte es wäre Schnee 

Freue mich auf gleich


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Boah, schwer nebelig da oben! Die ganze Seite ist weiß!
> (Oder ist der Link nur kaputt?  )



Nein, das sieht immer so aus ihr Schlaumeiers! Zumindest wenn es nicht regnet. Sonst so http://www.binaer.ch/files/endlich_regen.jpg 

Hier geht es nun aber an die Küste (hoffe ich)
http://textspeier.blog.de/2007/06/06/an_der_ooooostseeeekuste~2405155


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Für die MTB-Route Nr. 3 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel würde ich erfahrungsgemäß realistische 3,5 Stunden Netto-Fahrzeit bei gemütlicher Gangart ansetzen.



Tja, irgendwas haben wir wohl falsch gemacht.  Waren ja schon nach 2:37h wieder zurück. 

Meine restlichen Daten:

Km: 35,61
Hm: 803
Durchschnitt: 13,6 Km/H

Und wenn man noch bedenkt, das wir im Mini-Bikepark herumgespielt haben. Gut das wir noch so viel Zeit im Dorf vertrödelt haben.
Hätte sich sonst ja fast gar nicht gelohnt. 

Trotzdem super schöne Tour, ohne einen Tropfen Regen und mollig warm.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwas haben wir wohl falsch gemacht. Waren ja schon nach 2:37h wieder zurück.
> ...


 
Tja, entweder keine "gemütliche Gangart" und/oder die an der Strecke liegenden "kulturellen Highlights" nicht besucht (sind allerdings auch nicht alle in der Tourenbeschreibung der Kurverwaltung erwähnt)  . 
Oder ich habe einfach die Fahrzeit in falscher Erinnerung (beim letzten Mal - siehe Fotos - war's ein abendliches Töurchen mit abschließender Belästigung der Bedienung des "Café - T" )  .


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Tja, entweder keine "gemütliche Gangart" und/oder die an der Strecke liegenden "kulturellen Highlights" nicht besucht (sind allerdings auch nicht alle in der Tourenbeschreibung der Kurverwaltung erwähnt)  .



Vermutlich von allem etwas.


----------



## Ommer (7. Juni 2007)

verolacoquine schrieb:


> http://www.************.org/missions/liens/link.php?m=1&l=1&u=7&k=1q5I0e5licY2VpbrMeOJ7Lhf6Vu5L




Hallo, das ist ja ein merkwürdiger Spinner - oder sagt man Spamer?
Plaziert seinen Link überall im Forum herum, schon über 20 Mal...

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo, das ist ja ein merkwürdiger Spinner - oder sagt man Spamer?
> Plaziert seinen Link überall im Forum herum, schon über 20 Mal...
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Kann man diesen Spam-Beitrag löschen lassen?


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> und/oder die an der Strecke liegenden "kulturellen Highlights" nicht besucht



Tja, wir wollten zum Radioteleskop, aber standen leider vor verschlossener Tür...  



ultra2de schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Spam-Beitrag löschen lassen?



Auf das Ausrufezeichen unter dem Namen klicken. Hab ich gerade gemacht.
Aber nur DIESEN Spam-Beitrag!


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Tja, entweder keine "gemütliche Gangart" und/oder die an der Strecke liegenden "kulturellen Highlights" nicht besucht (sind allerdings auch nicht alle in der Tourenbeschreibung der Kurverwaltung erwähnt)  .
> Oder ich habe einfach die Fahrzeit in falscher Erinnerung (beim letzten Mal - siehe Fotos - war's ein abendliches Töurchen mit abschließender Belästigung der Bedienung des "Café - T" )  .



Es war einfach zu warm um langsam zu fahren  Wir brauchten Flüssigkeit und mussten schnell zur Tränke. Aber eigentlich ist es auch völlig egal wie lang gefahren wurde.

Für eine offizielle Tour wirklich sehr schön. Der Trailanteil könnte natürlich etwas höher sein, aber dafür sind die Abfahrten schön lang und auch "nutzbar". Die Ansteige teilweise recht knackig und die Gegend einfach toll. Für Panoramabiker eine echte Empfehlung.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Krampe (8. Juni 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ob Scott demnächst auch Siliconreifen verbaut?:kotz:


Die Farbe hätte Ghost weglassen können...


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die Farbe hätte Ghost weglassen können...


 
Die war auch anfangs Weg. Das Kunstwerk wurde auf der Bühne Live erstellt. Da dies aber ein MTB-Forum ist habe ich natürlich nur ein Bild mit dem vollendeten Kunstwerk hier eingestellt, schließlich geht es ja um das schöne Bike


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

So Leute,

wie ich schon im falschen Thread geschrieben habe , werden wir wohl gegen 20.00h am Samstag ankommen. Weizenbier mit und ohne Alkohol bringen wir mit. Gläser wollte Sonja wohl mitbringen.Fehlt sonst noch was?


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

So ist das richtig  

Bis morgen lieber Jens

Gruß _Guido_




ultra2de schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> wie ich schon im falschen Thread geschrieben habe  , werden wir wohl gegen 20.00h am Samstag ankommen. Weizenbier mit und ohne Alkohol bringen wir mit. Gläser wollte Sonja wohl mitbringen.Fehlt sonst noch was?


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> So ist das richtig
> 
> Bis morgen lieber Jens
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Komme wohl mit den Smileys durcheinander. 
Gibt halt zuviele davon. 

Nochmals viel Erfolg 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Komme wohl mit den Smileys durcheinander.
> Gibt halt zuviele davon.
> 
> Nochmals viel Erfolg
> ...



Danke Dir und bis morgen abend.  Wird bestimmt lustig.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2007)

Da fahren wir gestern die ganze Zeit mit Soka70 duch die Gegend ohne zu wissen das sie Geburtstag hat 

Na dann auch hier noch mal von Mir alles liebe nachträglich  zum Geburtstg( Termin ist Notiert das nächste mal gibst Du einen aus   )

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

Ja, Sonja dann doch auch von mir nachträglich:

Happy Birthday   

Hat man gestern aber auch wirklich nix von gemerkt. 

Grüße
Jens

ps. Paulaner steht im Kofferraum und köchelt so vor sich hin.


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2007)

Ups ...........

Sie hatte am Mittwoch Geburtstag , das rettet Dich etwas  liebe Sonja 

Grüsse von Mir


----------



## soka70 (8. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da fahren wir gestern die ganze Zeit mit Soka70 duch die Gegend ohne zu wissen das sie Geburtstag hat
> 
> Na dann auch hier noch mal von Mir alles liebe nachträglich  zum Geburtstg( Termin ist Notiert das nächste mal gibst Du einen aus   )
> 
> ...



ist ja wohl geklärt!

übrigens, im August wird nachgefeiert!!! Habe vorab ferienbedingt leider keine Zeit!!!!

@ 24h-Rennen-Teams: habe 6 Weizenbiergläser, Weingläser und diverse Ramazzottigläser bereits verpackt  mehr aber auch noch nicht!

@ Tazz, Ultra2de und Joscho: Finde ich übrigens sehr schön, dass Ihr uns besuchen kommt!


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2007)

Finde ich auch alles schön 

Freue mich jetzt  schon auf eine Grillfeier im August 

P.S.: da hast Du Dich aber beeilt nach Hause zu kommen 

Grüsse und bis morgen


----------



## joscho (8. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups ...........
> 
> Sie hatte am Mittwoch Geburtstag , das rettet Dich etwas  liebe Sonja



aber nicht vor einem 

     Herzlichen Glückwunsch!     ​


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2007)

@ joscho


----------



## soka70 (8. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> P.S.: da hast Du Dich aber beeilt nach Hause zu kommen
> 
> Grüsse und bis morgen



Nee, nee, der "Ex" wohnt um die Ecke (Hennef ist halt nicht so groß )

Muss jetzt mal packen, Gläser alleine werden morgen wohl nicht aussreichen...


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal packen, Gläser alleine werden morgen wohl nicht aussreichen...



Nicht?


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2007)

hä hä 

ach ja ........... Dorfbewohner ...........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius, Konfuzius....

nach Pepins Kampfansage:



Pepin schrieb:


> die hauen wir doch locker wech
> 
> die haben doch gar keine chance gegen unser dreamteam



Mach sie laaaaaang 

Und solltest Du irgendwas vergessen haben, (Frotteeschlafanzug, Rheumadecke...) ruf an, wir bringen es dann morgen abend mit. 

Viel Spass, viel Erfolg (Allen anderen natürlich auch )

Der Teamkollege

ps. Nur Schutzbleche würden wir nicht mitbringen


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Viel Spass, viel Erfolg (Allen anderen natürlich auch )



Danke, werden wir haben. Aber ihr ja auch, ihr kommt ja morgen Abend!  Oder willst Du das Bier schon wieder ganz alleine saufen?  



ultra2de schrieb:


> ps. Nur Schutzbleche würden wir nicht mitbringen



Braucht ihr nicht, hab ich selber dran gedacht!  

So, Sachen gepackt, jetzt brauch ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf. Augenringe machen so hässlich  

Gutnacht


----------



## joscho (9. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> ps. Nur Schutzbleche würden wir nicht mitbringen



Ich sage es ja ungern, aber in meinem Auto liegen noch welche  Und das geringe Zusatzgewicht macht dem Rallef überhaupt nichts aus  

So, und nun viel Spaß bei allem was ihr tut...
joscho


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2007)

Ach was bin ich stolz auf euch  Helden des 24 Stundenrennens ,

und immer schön treten .........................


Auch von Mir super viel Erfolg und Hals und Beinbruch 

Grüße von Mir


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oder willst Du das Bier schon wieder ganz alleine saufen?



Ich habe ja normalerweise kein Bier zuhause. Da ist so ein Kasten Paulaner schon überaus reizvoll. Bis jetzt habe ich durchgehalten.


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs !

Ich würde gerne das Bild von Ralf hier rein stellen ................... aber  .... geht nicht !

Wäre mal einer von euch so nett ................... 

Grüsse
Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs !
> 
> Ich würde gerne das Bild von Ralf hier rein stellen ................... aber  .... geht nicht !
> 
> ...



Welches?


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

Na das von Dir


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na das von Dir



Ich glaube diese Fünfminutenphotoshopschmiererei huldigt unseren Held der Arbeit nicht genügend.


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Fünfminutenphotoshopschmiererei huldigt unseren Held der Arbeit nicht genügend.



Ja wie jetzt  

Doch doch das ist sehr gelungen  ........................
Dann sach mal an wie ich das Bildchen hier rein bekomme


----------



## joscho (10. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs !
> 
> Ich würde gerne das Bild von Ralf hier rein stellen ................... aber  .... geht nicht !



Wat heißt denn hier "geht nicht"? Wat jed nicht?



> Wäre mal einer von euch so nett ...................



Sischer dat. Also; 
1.) Du tust dat Bild bei Deine Fotos
1a.) Wenn 1.) schon nit lüpt, dann mach dat Bild klein (1024x786 z.B.). Wie? Ganz einfach mit z.B. www.xnview.com. Is Freeware und gut. "Größe ändern" im Menü "Bild".
2.) Wenn das Bild in Deiner Galerie ist, dann wird bei dessen Anzeige unten "Forum-Code" angezeigt. Den kopierst Du in die Zwischenablage (Strg-C) und dann später per Strg-V in Deinen Beitrag.

Dat wars auch schon.

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Beispiel


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

sooooooo ?


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> sooooooo ?



Ich fürchte ja.


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

Oh wie schön  

und garnicht schwer 

hat der Jens gemacht 

Huldigt Ralf schon sehr 

und ich freue mich weil ich jetzt Bilder auch hier hineinstellen kann  spart platz in meinem Album


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja.



Angst  ? ...................................


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Angst  ? ...................................



Vor was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Vor was?



Keine Idee 

Grüsse von Mir


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2007)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob und wie unser Teamkollege den Ausflug überlebt hat? 

Und wie sie abgeschnitten haben? 

Und wie weit dahinter das andere Team aus der Region sich plaziert hat? 

Allen Teilnehmern Glückwunsch zur Leistung beim 24 Std. Rennen.


----------



## joscho (10. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob und wie unser Teamkollege den Ausflug überlebt hat?



Wahrscheinlich hat ihm keiner gesagt, dass die Zeit rum ist  



> Und wie sie abgeschnitten haben?



Nope.



> Und wie weit dahinter das andere Team aus der Region sich plaziert hat?



Deutlich


----------



## Tazz (10. Juni 2007)

Das ist doch klar !!

Ralf ist erster


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat ihm keiner gesagt, dass die Zeit rum ist



Du meinst er ist im irrigen Glauben jedes Teammitglied müße 24 Stunden fahren. Gut dann ist er wohl noch auf der Strecke. 

Konfuzius, Du schaffst das!!


----------



## Konfuzius (11. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob und wie unser Teamkollege den Ausflug überlebt hat?
> 
> Und wie sie abgeschnitten haben?
> 
> Und wie weit dahinter das andere Team aus der Region sich plaziert hat?



ICH HABS ÜBERLEBT!
(ganz knapp  )

... aber gestern Abend hab ich hier nur ganz kurz reingeschaut. Nach eineinhalb Stunden Schlaf in der Nacht hatte ich keine Lust mehr zum tippen.

Also die offiziellen Ergebnisse von 29 Teams waren:

1. Team Supernova  131 Runden (?)
...
21. Team Baltika   95 Runden
...
28. Team www.radlerfruen.de   80 Runden
...

Einzelstarter Delgado hat mit 64 Runden Platz 4 erreicht  



ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese Fünfminutenphotoshopschmiererei huldigt unseren Held der Arbeit nicht genügend.



Doooch! Sehr schön!  
Das Radlerfuen.de/KFL-Team konnte ja sogar mit eigenem Logo aufwarten. Beim nächsten Mal wirst Du als unser Logo-Designer angeheuert!  

@joscho: Schön, schon Fotos!   

und @ganzes Team: Danke für die Anfeuerung! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe beim nächsten Mal seid ihr auch dabei  

Gruß
Konfuzius


----------



## joscho (11. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ICH HABS ÜBERLEBT!
> (ganz knapp  )



Da freuen wir uns sehr.



> ... aber gestern Abend hab ich hier nur ganz kurz reingeschaut. Nach eineinhalb Stunden Schlaf in der Nacht hatte ich keine Lust mehr zum tippen.



Das Ergebnis entschuldigt dies - ein wenig   Aber Du weißt ja wie das ist - man macht sich halt Sorgen, wenn der Bub nachts nicht nach Hause kommt  



> Also die offiziellen Ergebnisse von 29 Teams waren:
> 
> 1. Team Supernova  131 Runden (?)



= 524 km, 12445 hm, 11 min/round, 22 km/h



> 21. Team Baltika   95 Runden



= 380 km, 9025 hm, 15 min/round, 16 km/h



> 28. Team www.radlerfruen.de   80 Runden



= 320 km, 7600 hm, 18 min/round, 13 km/h



> Einzelstarter Delgado hat mit 64 Runden Platz 4 erreicht



= 256 km, 6080 hm, 22.5 min/round, 11 km/h

Natürlich können diese profanen Zahlen nicht die wahre Leistung der Teilnehmer wiedergeben, aber sie sind beeindruckend.



> Doooch! Sehr schön!
> Das Radlerfuen.de/KFL-Team konnte ja sogar mit eigenem Logo aufwarten. Beim nächsten Mal wirst Du als unser Logo-Designer angeheuert!



Genau. Soll er mal was tun. Wenn man schon heller als die "Profis" ist, dann kann man auch die schöneren Logos haben  Wie kam denn der Megabrenner so bei der Konkurrenz an?



> @joscho: Schön, schon Fotos!


 Ich hatte ja Zeit  



> und @ganzes Team: Danke für die Anfeuerung! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe beim nächsten Mal seid ihr auch dabei



Nun ja, so ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Aber ist ja auch noch etwas Zeit bis dahin...


----------



## Pepin (11. Juni 2007)

ihr seit ja richtige rechenkünstler

ja es war ein tolle event

bilder von mir und tom findet ihr auf www.radlerfruen.de unter der termine in der ausschreibung.


----------



## Pepin (11. Juni 2007)

wer von euch hat denn noch fotos gemacht? ich wollte eine fotocd zusammenstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (11. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer von euch hat denn noch fotos gemacht? ich wollte eine fotocd zusammenstellen



Ich hab ein paar Fotos mit der Handy-Kamera gemacht.
PN mir mal Deine eMail, dann schick ich sie Dir zu.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Fotos mit der Handy-Kamera gemacht.
> PN mir mal Deine eMail, dann schick ich sie Dir zu.



Genau, mach das mal. Ein, zwei kann ich auch beisteuern.
Und frag Joscho oder Tazz. Die haben auch welche.


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar !!
> 
> Ralf ist erster



Hi [email protected],

Klasse Bild  

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (11. Juni 2007)

gut dann schickt mal alles zu mir
an [email protected]


----------



## Tazz (11. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi [email protected],
> 
> Klasse Bild
> 
> ...



Oh  ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken , das Bild hat ultra2de bearbeitet .................... mir hats nur so gut gefallen  ( Klasse bearbeitet halt ) deshalb ist es von mir eingestellt .

@pepin werde Dir auch von mir ein paar Fotos schicken 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Konfuzius  .......... Huhu 
könntest Du so super nett  sein und meine Beleuchtungsmittel von Cheetah in empfang nehmen    und an ultra2de mal weiter zu geben ?? oder am Freitag ne Runde mit mir fahren ! und mir das Zeug geben 

Grüße von Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (12. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Konfuzius  .......... Huhu
> könntest Du so super nett  sein und meine Beleuchtungsmittel von Cheetah in empfang nehmen    und an ultra2de mal weiter zu geben ?? oder am Freitag ne Runde mit mir fahren ! und mir das Zeug geben
> 
> Grüße von Mir



Mach isch glatt! Hast Du Cheetah Bescheid gesagt, dass er das morgen mitbringen soll?


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mach isch glatt! Hast Du Cheetah Bescheid gesagt, dass er das morgen mitbringen soll?



Ja sicher hab ich ihm Bescheid gesagt , bringt er mit 

und dann sag ich schon mal 

DANKE SEHR


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> oder am Freitag ne Runde mit mir fahren ! und mir das Zeug geben



Also wenns Wetter hält, Freitag 17:30 Uhr in Brück, ok?
Frank ist dabei, daher wohl eher was Flacheres. Sonja auch dabei?
Das Zeug hat der Kollege.

Gruß  
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also wenns Wetter hält, Freitag 17:30 Uhr in Brück, ok?



Jo 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Frank ist dabei, daher wohl eher was Flacheres.



Also doch Röntgenweg. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das Zeug hat der Kollege.



Du hast mir das geschenkt.


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Also doch Röntgenweg.



Ich dachte an Lieserpfad...


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Lieserpfad...



Gut dann halt Lieserpfad. 

Vielleicht sollten wir Licht mitnehmen? 

Ach Quatsch, wir sind doch keine Mädchen. 

Also nicht alle von uns.


----------



## Cheetah (14. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Lieserpfad...



Sag nur wann.


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Sag nur wann.



Am 1.7.?
Team, was meint ihr?


----------



## joscho (14. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Am 1.7.?
> Team, was meint ihr?



Team III 1/5 zur Stelle! Ich meine JA!

Äh, so mal ganz pauschal gesprochen


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Team III 1/5 zur Stelle!



Also schon 2/5... 
@Cheetah: Geht das bei Euch auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (14. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also schon 2/5...
> @Cheetah: Geht das bei Euch auch?



Am 1.7 schaut es bei uns kinderverwahrmässig gut aus. Also GO! 

Das gibt dann einen Tagesausflug, meine Zeitschätzung bei Wellnesstempo:
Abfahrt in Daun um *spätestens *10 Uhr.
In zirka 5h nach Wittlich
Rast in Wittlich 1-2h
Zurück über Bahntrasse 3,5h


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Am 1.7 schaut es bei uns kinderverwahrmässig gut aus. Also GO!



Sehr schön! Also fehlen noch 3/5  
@Sonja: Bist Du dann wieder da?



Cheetah schrieb:


> Das gibt dann einen Tagesausflug,



Bei uns wird ALLES ein Tagesausflug


----------



## joscho (14. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Das gibt dann einen Tagesausflug, meine Zeitschätzung bei Wellnesstempo:
> Abfahrt in Daun um *spätestens *10 Uhr.



Na, da bin ich mal auf die anderen 2/5 gespannt. Um die Uhrzeit stehen die normalerweise erst auf  
@2/5 Zur Einschätzung; Sind für mich knapp 100 km, ca. 90 Min. Fahrzeit.



> In zirka 5h nach Wittlich
> Rast in Wittlich 1-2h
> Zurück über Bahntrasse 3,5h



Äh, ich bekomme da gerade etwas kalte Füsse. Wie viele km und hm werden es denn ungefähr? Nur damit ich bescheid weiß und im Zweifelsfall noch eine wichtigen Termin (irgendeine Sitzung  ) auf So. legen kann


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Äh, ich bekomme da gerade etwas kalte Füsse. Wie viele km und hm werden es denn ungefähr? Nur damit ich bescheid weiß und im Zweifelsfall noch eine wichtigen Termin (irgendeine Sitzung  ) auf So. legen kann



Wenns zu viel ist, könnte man evtl. auch das fahren: http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.756/Mountainbike.756.html

Rundkurs, 63 km, 1130 hm und Lieserpfad inklusive - ne glatte 10


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2007)

Team III 3/5 sagt dann auch gerne JA  zum Lisapfard........

Hey Frank @ cheetah wolltest Du diesen nicht sowieso mit Mir bestreiten ?  
oder war´s doch was anderes  was wir unbedingt fahren müssen 

Ralf @ Konfuzius danke für den Transport verschiedener Dinge .......
und morgen 17.30 Uhr wird sicher super. 

Jens @ ultra2de man kann nicht alles behalten .... das Licht brauch ich unbedingt wieder 

Habe mit Sonja gesprochen  kommt morgen wenns nicht Regnet 
Termin 1.7. bleibt erst mal offen ................ Terminwirrwar 

Grüsse ich


----------



## Cheetah (14. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Team III 3/5 sagt dann auch gerne JA  zum Lisapfard........
> 
> *Hey Frank @ cheetah wolltest Du diesen nicht sowieso mit Mir bestreiten ?  *
> oder war´s doch was anderes  was wir unbedingt fahren müssen
> ...


Richtig!


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jens @ ultra2de man kann nicht alles behalten .... das Licht brauch ich unbedingt wieder
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]



Aber er hats mir doch geschenkt.  

TEAM 4+5/5 sagt dann notgedrungen auch mal ja.

Wenn nix besseres angeboten wird.


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Richtig!



Sehr überschaubare Antwort .......................


 Da freue ich mich aber sehr


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Aber er hats mir doch geschenkt.
> 
> TEAM 4+5/5 sagt dann notgedrungen auch mal ja.
> 
> Wenn nix besseres angeboten wird.



Nee Nee  Nee  das ist meins 

Sag schon wer ist der fünfte Mann ? oder brauchst Du zwei Plätze ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (14. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Aber er hats mir doch geschenkt.
> 
> TEAM 4+5/5 sagt dann notgedrungen auch mal ja.
> 
> Wenn nix besseres angeboten wird.



Da haben wir ja nun eine Menge Fünftel zusammen. Aber was steht denn nun genau zur Auswahl? Die *10* liest sich schon mal gut, und die Werte sind auch noch gerade OK (für mich).
@Frank Kannst Du "Deinen" Vorschlag etwas genauer beschreiben?

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sag schon wer ist der fünfte Mann ?



Harvey


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Harvey



 schöne grüße


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja nun eine Menge Fünftel zusammen. Aber was steht denn nun genau zur Auswahl? Die *10* liest sich schon mal gut, und die Werte sind auch noch gerade OK (für mich).
> @Frank Kannst Du "Deinen" Vorschlag etwas genauer beschreiben?
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Ist auf jedenfall für uns fahrbar   und soll wirklich super viel Spaß machen 


Hat der Frank gesagt


----------



## Cheetah (14. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja nun eine Menge Fünftel zusammen. Aber was steht denn nun genau zur Auswahl? Die *10* liest sich schon mal gut, und die Werte sind auch noch gerade OK (für mich).
> *@Frank Kannst Du "Deinen" Vorschlag etwas genauer beschreiben?*
> 
> ciao...
> joerg


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184985


----------



## joscho (14. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184985



323 Beiträge für eine Tour  Oder wurde im Laufe des Thread die Tour x mal gefahren und optimiert  
Wie Du siehst, das ziehe ich mir (heute) nicht (mehr) rein.

Wir mögen ja langsam auf dem Rad sein, aber dafür schnell in der Planung - im Vergleich  Also, im Zweifelsfall die *10*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> 323 Beiträge für eine Tour



Ich glaube es waren sogar 323 Beiträge für KEINE Tour


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ja jetzt doch mal etwas in dem Thread gewühlt - hat ja wirklich einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert, so ab ca. #100  

Wie es anders gehen kann zeigt mal wieder oas  

Also:
[ ] 1.) Ungefähr dies
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2161082&postcount=423
oder
[ ] 2.) Die *10*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann sind die Unterschied der Touren sehr gering. Mal bei Gelegenheit die Tracks in GE anschauen.

Orga ungefähr so: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2167468&postcount=89
Wobei wir wahrscheinlich doch keine Lampen brauchen werden und noch mal klären sollten, was denn "echte MTBs" sind und wer dann doch nicht mit darf  

Feinheiten können wir ja am So. besprechen.


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> und noch mal klären sollten, was denn "echte MTBs" sind und wer dann doch nicht mit darf



Zwingend vorgeschrieben sind Gabeln mit mindestens zwei Stand- bzw. Tauchrohren oder Starrgabeln mit zwei Gabelscheiden ....


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zwingend vorgeschrieben sind Gabeln mit mindestens zwei Stand- bzw. Tauchrohren oder Starrgabeln mit zwei Gabelscheiden ....



Schade schade   Aber dann reicht ja ein "kölner" Auto


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Schade schade   Aber dann reicht ja ein "kölner" Auto



Der Tazz leihen wir ne Kuchengabel, die hat sogar 3 Zinken und geht nicht so oft kaputt


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der Tazz leihen wir ne Kuchengabel, die hat sogar 3 Zinken und geht nicht so oft kaputt



Können wir nicht auf der rechten Seite ein Bambusstöckchen einspannen? 

Damit das Kind auch mal richtigen Federungskomfort spürt.


----------



## Cheetah (15. Juni 2007)

Ach ja Lieserpfad, damit kann man immer für Traffic im Forum sorgen 



Wenn Tazzy das hier liest gibt es mindestens 
        
und 
   
und


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn Tazzy das hier liest gibt es mindestens
> 
> und
> 
> und



Ach weißt Du Frank haben für sowas eine einfache Regelung:
"Wer den Autoschlüssel hat, hat recht."


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2007)

Haaaaahrrra  .......................... der Delgado  hat mir hier in der Sammlung auch noch gefehlt  

Fiese Meute ihr alle 

Euch muß man den Internetzugang kappen 
@ ultra2de werde mir einen Ersatzschlüssel anschaffen


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Fiese Meute ihr alle[/SIZE]
> 
> Euch muß man den Internetzugang kappen
> @ ultra2de werde mir einen Ersatzschlüssel anschaffen



Nein! Wir sind nett! Wir werden Dir zu Deiner Lefty noch eine Righty schenken, dann kannst Du mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (15. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nein! Wir sind nett! Wir werden Dir zu Deiner Lefty noch eine Righty schenken, dann kannst Du mitfahren!


Wäre dann nicht einfacher direkt eine Doppelbrücken-Upsidedown-Gabel zu verbauen? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/federgabeln/magura-big-ego-mid-ego-a649/


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nein! Wir sind nett! Wir werden Dir zu Deiner Lefty noch eine Righty schenken, dann kannst Du mitfahren!



Ich bin für die Kuchengabel  ......Righty iss nix für mich  ich bin für Lefty 

Ich hab euch auch alle total lieb 

Grüße Ich


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nein! Wir sind nett! Wir werden Dir zu Deiner Lefty noch eine Righty schenken, dann kannst Du mitfahren!



Moment! Es war nie die Rede davon, dass nicht beide Tauchrohre auf einer Seite sein dürfen. Wir behaupten einfach, dass dieses komische Tachosignalempfängerhaltestäbchen das zweite Tauchrohr ist. Fällt doch gar nicht auf - bei dem Rad ist doch sowieso alles seltsam


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2007)

Tze Tze Tze ..............

Mein Rad ist super


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2007)

So, nachdem wir das mit dem *Superrad* auch geklärt hätten  kommen wir wieder zum Lieserpfad zurück...

Im Anhang befinden sich beide Touren als Google-Earth-Dateien (http://earth.google.de/ ). Die Schnittmenge der Touren ist doch deutlich kleiner als erwartet. Ich bin für die OAS-Tour, die die Jungs in knapp 6h zurückgelegt hatten. Für uns ist Franks Zeitrechnung aber garantiert passender


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2007)

Sach mal Jens 


man hat Dir das de geklaut 

Wie hast Du das denn bloss gemacht


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Jens
> 
> 
> man hat Dir das de geklaut
> ...



Ups, 

Vielleicht machts mich noch schneller am Berg.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das denn bloss gemacht



Stück vom Scanner abgebrochen?  (Insiderjoke)


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Jens
> 
> 
> man hat Dir das de geklaut
> ...



Im Alter schrumpft man halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2007)

hmmm ....................

Fieber ? 
Gehts nicht gut ?


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> hmmm ....................
> 
> Fieber ?
> Gehts nicht gut ?



Im Alter kann man halt nicht mehr soviel behalten. 

@Konfuzius: Wenns danach ginge müßte es jetzt CIRCON heißen.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

Mal was anderes.

Geile Kombination :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4678


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Geile Kombination :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4678



Da bin ich auch dabei. Angemeldet.


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2007)

Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten  

Abwarten


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dabei. Angemeldet.



Du passt da ja gar nicht rein. 

Ist doch eine reine Juchhu Buddy Tour 

Der arme Kerl sucht bestimmt schon nach Ausflüchten, warum er doch nicht kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Geile Kombination :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4678



Pah, Abstauber.

Bin auf die Abmeldungsgründe gespannt.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Bin auf die Abmeldungsgründe gespannt.



Da kann ich aus einem riesigen Fundus uns bekannter MTBler schöpfen.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2007)

Hey Jungs 

Wir machen heute mal was technik 

bei bestem Wetter 

bester Laune 

und ner menge Mut


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> 
> Wir machen heute mal was technik
> 
> ...



Hey Mädchen,

und wir versuchen pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein. 

Verbandszeug eingepackt?


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2007)

Wie Verbandszeug   

Dachte es wäre alles mit Watte ausgelegt ..................
also es ist ja auch ein Mädchen dabei da muß man sich was einfallen lassen


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Verbandszeug eingepackt?



Ob das Mädchen welches hat weiß ich nicht. Ich nicht.

Könnte übrigens von unten noch ziemlich feucht sein, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie meine Klamotten von gestern aussehen...


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Könnte übrigens von unten noch ziemlich feucht sein, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie meine Klamotten von gestern aussehen...



So genau wollen wir das gar nicht wissen.


----------



## hama687 (17. Juni 2007)

sagt mal ihr redet von ner tour aber ich finde nie nen lmb termin? für was habt ihr den thread den aufgemacht, wenn man den termin nie mit bekommt?

gruss alex


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ob das Mädchen welches hat weiß ich nicht. Ich nicht.
> 
> Könnte übrigens von unten noch ziemlich feucht sein, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie meine Klamotten von gestern aussehen...



Das Mädchen hat sowas  mit ErsteHilfeschein 

Hatte Soka70 nicht ein 14 Tage Fahrverbot für Dich angeordnet ?


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sagt mal ihr redet von ner tour aber ich finde nie nen lmb termin? für was habt ihr den thread den aufgemacht, wenn man den termin nie mit bekommt?
> 
> gruss alex



Nee, wir machen heute nen Fahrtechnikkurs , damit wir demnächst auch Touren fahren können  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sfür was habt ihr den thread den aufgemacht
> gruss alex



Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3757388&postcount=1


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du passt da ja gar nicht rein.
> 
> Ist doch eine reine Juchhu Buddy Tour
> 
> D*er arme Kerl sucht bestimmt schon nach Ausflüchten, warum er doch nicht kann*.



Wettabgaben bitte bei Solanum


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2007)

Tach Team,

wir sprachen gestern drüber:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/

Mir hat es gestern Spass gemacht, wenn wir auch knapp an S5 vorbei geschrammt sind. 

Nächstes mal


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir hat es gestern Spass gemacht, wenn ich auch knapp an S5 vorbei geschrammt sind.
> 
> Nächstes mal



Dann machen wir halt doch noch nen Kurs bevor wir DA mitfahren


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4678

Schade, schade, ich kann doch tatsächlich nicht. 

Aber ich werde die Entwicklung im Auge behalten. Auch wenn es manchem ein Dorn im selbigen ist.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schade, schade, ich kann doch tatsächlich nicht.



... aber Du wärst gerne mitgefahren und bist nächstes Mal bestimmt dabei...


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... aber Du wärst gerne mitgefahren und bist nächstes Mal bestimmt dabei...



Aber selbstverständlich. 

...oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Tazz (18. Juni 2007)

Mensch Mensch Mensch  

Schön wars gestern sicher  das Wetter , die Leute , die luft , das Bier , die Waffel mit Eis , die Apfelsaftschorle , die Gespräche , der Salat 
ABER ...........( Serpentinen kann ich immer noch nicht )  

Trotzdem wars ein guter Kurs  

Grüße von Mir


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ... ( Serpentinen kann ich immer noch nicht )  ...


Kannst Du doch! Du darfst nur nicht vor lauter Überraschung, es geschafft zu haben, absteigen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ABER ...........( Serpentinen kann ich immer noch nicht )
> 
> Trotzdem wars ein guter Kurs



Ja, ich fand es auch nett. Nun habe ich eine Alternative zum hoch fahren - was ich ja definitiv nicht auf die Reihe bekomme. In Zukunft werde ich halt hopsen  
Also eher der Frosch als die Ziege - aber die haben wir ja auch schon im Team 

Das ist halt der Vorteil von Kursen, die auch stattfinden  Man lernt was dabei!

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Und demnächst backt Konfuzius mit Dinkelzeug Waffeln - während wir noch auf der Strecke sind.


----------



## soka70 (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Termin 1.7. bleibt erst mal offen ................ Terminwirrwar


 
Bin dabei! 

LG Sonja

Dauergast des Team III der Außenstelle Hennef


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch! Du darfst nur nicht vor lauter Überraschung, es geschafft zu haben, absteigen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Das ist auch der Grund warum unsere Touren so lange dauern. 

Berg hoch, oben ankommen, überrascht sein, absteigen, Pause machen.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> LG Sonja
> 
> Dauergast des Team III der Außenstelle Hennef



Prima 

Schöne Signatur


----------



## joscho (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund warum unsere Touren so lange dauern.
> 
> Berg hoch, oben ankommen, überrascht sein, absteigen, Pause machen.



Und ich dachte schon es liegt an;
dem Wetter, den Leuten, der Luft, dem Bier, den Waffeln mit Eis, der Apfelsaftschorle, den Gesprächen, den Salaten und den Pfannekuchen


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Vorteil von Kursen, die auch stattfinden  Man lernt was dabei!



Solch ein Kurs oder auch ein Schrauberkurs muß intensiv und langjährig geplant werden. Den kann man nicht mal schnell innerhalb von zwei, drei Wochen anbieten. 

Daher nochmals vielen Dank Stefan für die schnelle und reibungslose Terminabsprache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Solch ein Kurs oder auch ein Schrauberkurs muß intensiv und langjährig geplant werden. Den kann man nicht mal schnell innerhalb von zwei, drei Wochen anbieten.
> 
> Daher nochmals vielen Dank Stefan für die schnelle und reibungslose Terminabsprache.



Die SITs bieten sogar Ringwall-Touren an, während andere dieselben noch suchen, kartieren, sortieren, darüber philosophieren .... und seit 2004 (oder länger  ) damit beschäftigt sind, den Asphaltanteil zwischen den Wällen zu reduzieren  

Na vielleicht wird's ja bald was mit vereinten DIMBo-Kräften.

Obwohl, ... wieso eigentlich vereint ... ?


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die SITs bieten sogar Ringwall-Touren an, während andere dieselben noch suchen, kartieren, sortieren, darüber philosophieren .... und seit 2004 (oder länger  ) damit beschäftigt sind, den Asphaltanteil zwischen den Wällen zu reduzieren
> 
> Na vielleicht wird's ja bald was mit vereinten DIMBo-Kräften.
> 
> Obwohl, ... wieso eigentlich vereint ... ?



Na, Du fühlst dich aber auch wohl bei uns.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon es liegt an;
> dem Wetter, den Leuten, der Luft, dem Bier, den Waffeln mit Eis, der Apfelsaftschorle, den Gesprächen, den Salaten und den Pfannekuchen



Quatsch


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Habe nach sehr langem Suchen tatsächlich noch zwei andere gefunden. 









Halte sie aber für gefaket.


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na, Du fühlst dich aber auch wohl bei uns.



Hab' halt alle Angebote verglichen*  











*Bis auf die juchhu'chen Ringwalltouren. Die fanden noch nicht statt.


----------



## ralf (19. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> *Bis auf die juchhu'chen Ringwalltouren. Die fanden noch nicht statt.



... das wird schon noch was.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad ... ... äh Ergo.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch! Du darfst nur nicht vor lauter Überraschung, es geschafft zu haben, absteigen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Oh  .............. ja wenns so einfach ist 

Gelobe Besserung 

nochmal Danke für den Kurs


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Quatsch




erst mal Pause


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Quatsch




erst mal Pause 

das hat der ultra2 aber wieder schön hinbekommen


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Und demnächst backt Konfuzius mit Dinkelzeug Waffeln - während wir noch auf der Strecke sind.



Yep, ein lehrreiches Wochenende, erst Fahrrad-, dann Kochkurs  
Auch von mir noch ein Danke an Stefan!



soka70 schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> LG Sonja
> 
> Dauergast des Team III der Außenstelle Hennef



Sehr schön!  
Na, dann können wir ja jetzt in die Planung einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, dann können wir ja jetzt in die Planung einsteigen.



Derart provokante Sätze gehören in den DIMB-Thread.

Und "Planung" ein Wort was jetzt so garnicht in unseren Fred passt.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Na, dann können wir ja jetzt in die Planung einsteigen.



Da brauchen wir keinerlei Planung

Wir müssen auf jedenfall  vor 10.00 Uhr schon auf dem Trail sein  wenn wir das nicht schaffen  fahren wir was anderes .........
das ist doch was für unsere Langschläfer 

Grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wir müssen auf jedenfall  vor 10.00 Uhr schon auf dem Trail sein  wenn wir das nicht schaffen  fahren wir was anderes .........



Klar, sonst bleibt nicht genug Zeit für die wesentlichen Dinge unserer Touren.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wir müssen auf jedenfall  vor 10.00 Uhr schon auf dem Trail sein




Wieso, geht um 10.00h irgendeine Schranke runter oder wird das Tor abgeschlossen?


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Klar, sonst bleibt nicht genug Zeit für die wesentlichen Dinge unserer Touren.



Du schreibst mir aus der Seele 

Schön das Soka70 auch mitkommen kann


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wieso, geht um 10.00h irgendeine Schranke runter oder wird das Tor abgeschlossen?



Nee das nicht gerade, aber der Weg hin und zurück muß ja eingeplant werden ...... und die Wanderer ......... und die Pausen ........... und die Gespräche .......... usw


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee das nicht gerade, aber der Weg hin und zurück muß ja eingeplant werden



Wie, wir sollen da auch Radfahren?

Davon war aber bisher nicht die Rede.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie, wir sollen da auch Radfahren?
> 
> Davon war aber bisher nicht die Rede.



oh jeh ......................

jetzt bekomme ich langsam auch etwas PANIK


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> oh jeh ......................
> 
> jetzt bekomme ich langsam auch etwas PANIK



Unsere Ausflüge könnten sowas von entspannt sein, wenn nicht ständig irgendein Depp auf die Idee käme, wir könnten ja auch die Räder mitnehmen und dort was fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Unsere Ausflüge könnten sowas von entspannt sein, wenn nicht ständig irgendein Depp auf die Idee käme, wir könnten ja auch die Räder mitnehmen und dort was fahren.



Na ja gut  ....... aus unseren eigenen Reihen ......

Wir sehen halt so wild aus


----------



## joscho (19. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Yep, ein lehrreiches Wochenende, erst Fahrrad-, dann Kochkurs



Vielleicht ein wenig mehr Hefe rein  Nichts gegen flach, aber doch nicht bei einer "Bergischen". 
Wann darf ich mit dem ersten Prototypen rechnen?



> Sehr schön!
> Na, dann können wir ja jetzt in die Planung einsteigen.



Du meinst; wieder aufnehmen? Es geht doch um die Tour von vor ca. 80 Postings?
Da könnten wir dann doch noch mal an ungefähr 
dieser Stelle ansetzen.

ciao...
1/5


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2007)

Gut, machen wir mal mit dem Lieserpfad weiter.

Treffpunkt wäre: Mühlenweg in Daun/Eifel





Fahrzeit von mich:

ca. 1,5 Std. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Henneferfraktion direkt von Hennef aus fährt. Renate und Rallef würde ich einsammeln. Wir müßten dann so um 8.15h los.  Ob und wo wir uns mit Joscho treffen, können wir noch klären.

So Kinders, jetzt seit ihr dran.


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2007)

Dein akzeptieren der Beschwernisse zeugt von der Einsicht der Umstände, junger Padawan 


-Sonja wird von uns um *8:00* Uhr abgeholt, oder?

-Wir sollten in der Nähe vom Bahnhof parken, dort spukt uns der Maare-Mosel-Radweg aus. 

-In Wittlich fassen wir Getränke nach.

-Neben den Maare-Mosel-Radweg gibt es nette Biergärten


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Dein akzeptieren der Beschwernisse zeugt von der Einsicht der Umstände, junger Padawan



Mein Altersstarsinn verbietet jegliche Art der Einsicht. 

Und nix Padawan, ich fuchtel nicht mit beleuchteten Essstäbchen rum. 



Cheetah schrieb:


> -Wir sollten in der Nähe vom Bahnhof parken, dort spukt uns der Maare-Mosel-Radweg aus.



Die dafür Navitauglicheadresse wäre dann welche?


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...geführte Touren mach ich gerne, auch in passender Länge und angepasstem Tempo (solange ich nicht SCHNELLER fahren muss...)
> 
> ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis!
> 
> lg, martin



Darauf sollten wir ihn festnageln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Die dafür Navitauglicheadresse wäre dann welche?



Hintern den Namen der Dinge verbirgt sich ein Sinn,  junger Padawan

Bahnhof -> Bahnhofstr.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hintern den Namen der Dinge verbirgt sich ein Sinn,  junger Padawan
> 
> Bahnhof -> Bahnhofstr.



Da muß man erstmal drauf kommen. 

Ja, ich gebe zu, ich war zu faul zum nachsehen. 

Danke Frank

@all: Treffpunkt: Bahnhof


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Es geht doch um die Tour von vor ca. 80 Postings?



Genau die, ihr *SPAMMER!*

Aber zum Thema:
Welche Route fahren wir denn?
Ist die von Cheetah identisch mit der von OAS aus dem Thread? (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2161082&postcount=423)
Auch der Rückweg? Frank schrieb was von Bahntrasse...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Genau die, ihr *SPAMMER!*
> 
> Aber zum Thema:
> Welche Route fahren wir denn?
> ...


Sie im Geiste übereinanderlegen du musst, junger Padawan







Maare-Mosel-Radweg von *www.eifel-radtouren.de*


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Juni 2007)

Schon gesehen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3813863&postcount=3208

Das kollidiert nun mit Lieserpfad


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2007)

Dann verschieben wir halt um 1 oder 2 Wochen. Der Lieserpfad fährt sich am besten wenn er ganz trocken ist, ich glaube nicht dass am 1.7 alles abgetrocknet ist, die Regenzeit hält noch an.


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Dann verschieben wir halt um 1 oder 2 Wochen. Der Lieserpfad fährt sich am besten wenn er ganz trocken ist, ich glaube nicht dass am 1.7 alles abgetrocknet ist, die Regenzeit hält noch an.



Sehe ich auch so. Außerdem sind wir beim Lieserpfad ja nicht sonderlich zeitlich gebunden. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall versuchen zusammen im trocknen zu fahren  

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Irgendwer im Urlaub vor dem 15.07.?


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Irgendwer im Urlaub vor dem 15.07.?



Bei mir wärs ok, aber Sonja ist ab Anfang Juli glaub ich 2 Wochen weg. Oder eine?

Sonja? Sach ma...


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2007)

"Am Sonntag kommt es bei wechselnder Bewölkung immer wieder zu
einzelnen Regenschauern, örtlich auch zu kurzen Gewittern.
Vereinzelt sind dabei Starkregen und Sturmböen möglich. Die
Temperatur erreicht tagsüber Werte zwischen 16 und 21"

Daraus folgt;

1.) Frühes aufstehen ist nicht nötig
2.) Hoher Aspahltanteil
3.) Nix mit großer Anfahrt
4.) (Team)Jacke & Regenhose einpacken
5.) Regenradar beobachten und kurzfristig starten/absagen
6.) *Ralf* (*) bereitet die Tour vor 

* Ok, darf auch jemand Anderes. Aber ich habe da keine Idee.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> "Am Sonntag kommt es bei wechselnder Bewölkung immer wieder zu
> einzelnen Regenschauern, örtlich auch zu kurzen Gewittern.
> Vereinzelt sind dabei Starkregen und Sturmböen möglich. Die
> Temperatur erreicht tagsüber Werte zwischen 16 und 21"
> ...


Nicht so schnell, junger Padawan!

1. Juli 2007: Autofrei durchs Siegtal
http://www.hennef.de/magazin/artikel.php?artikel=172&type=&menuid=190&topmenu=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bei mir wärs ok, aber Sonja ist ab Anfang Juli glaub ich 2 Wochen weg. Oder eine?
> 
> Sonja? Sach ma...



Warum ruft Du sie nicht an  ? 

Wäre doch wohl einfacher 

...........................................


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Nicht so schnell, junger Padawan!



Ich bin NIE schnell  Deshalb rede ich ja auch vom kommenden Sonntag.



> 1. Juli 2007: Autofrei durchs Siegtal
> http://www.hennef.de/magazin/artikel.php?artikel=172&type=&menuid=190&topmenu=17



Hm, lieber Autos auf der Strasse (da fahren wir ja nicht) als (zu viele) Biker im Wald  Aber vielleicht als Familyevent


----------



## soka70 (21. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Warum ruft Du sie nicht an  ?
> 
> Wäre doch wohl einfacher
> 
> ...........................................



...bin doch nie zu erreichen 

Hallo erstmal! Also entnehme der Lektüre, dass der 01. Juli vorerst gestrichen ist, die Tour natürlich! Frank hat Recht, "Siegtal pur" ist auch immer wieder ein nettes Event. Voll Team III tauglich übrigens, da durchschnittlich alle 3 km eine Bier- und Fressbude steht, es keine bösen Asphaltsteigungen gibt (kommt eher Joscho und mir entgegen, Konfuzius jagen wir ab und an die Parallelwege hoch...) und man/frau einfach gemütlich fahren muss, da es ja eine Familienveranstaltung ist und es immer wieder passieren kann, dass die Kleinen nach rechts oder links schwenken ohne dies vorab anzukündigen.

Am 15.Juli müsste ich hier sein, also können wir den Termin gerne verschieben!

So liebes Team, wünsche euch gutes Wetter für Sonntag (Kottenforst) und ich melde mich nach Borkum (Mitte nächste Woche) wieder! Dann schaun wir mal weiter! Ach hatte ich es eigentlich schon erwähnt:

Ich habe FERIEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...bin doch nie zu erreichen



Stimmt


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Nicht so schnell, junger Padawan!
> 
> 1. Juli 2007: Autofrei durchs Siegtal
> http://www.hennef.de/magazin/artikel.php?artikel=172&type=&menuid=190&topmenu=17



Aber auch das kollidiert mit dem neuen Kottenforst-Termin  
Findet denn ALLES am 1. Juli statt?


----------



## soka70 (21. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aber auch das kollidiert mit dem neuen Kottenforst-Termin
> Findet denn ALLES am 1. Juli statt?



Hurra, Hurra!!!!!!

Also ich bin ja für den Kottenforst-Termin!!!! Trage mich SOFORT ein! 

Wat meint der Rest?!?!?!?!


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> 6.) *Ralf* (*) bereitet die Tour vor
> 
> * Ok, darf auch jemand Anderes. Aber ich habe da keine Idee.



Kenne da was in Much.


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wat meint der Rest?!?!?!?!



Der Rest ist doch schon/noch eingetragen!?


----------



## soka70 (21. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Der Rest ist doch schon/noch eingetragen!?



Spatzel, der "Rest" war/ist für für den 24.Juni eingetragen (gewesen), sonst würd` ich doch nicht fragen?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Spatzel, der "Rest" war/ist für für den 24.Juni eingetragen (gewesen), sonst würd` ich doch nicht fragen?!?!?!



Der Rest hat sich klaglos auf den 01.07. verschieben lassen.


----------



## soka70 (21. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der Rest hat sich klaglos auf den 01.07. verschieben lassen.



Ich mag eure unkomplizierte, spontane und flexible Art (wobei doch das Verhältnis 1:3 ist)


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich mag eure unkomplizierte, spontane und flexible Art (wobei doch das Verhältnis 1:3 ist)



Nee Sonja,

ich glaube, denke, bin mir sicher der komplette Rest hat sich mehr oder minder klaglos verschieben lassen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich mag eure unkomplizierte, spontane und flexible Art (wobei doch das Verhältnis 1:3 ist)



Ist das nun von Nachteil meinerseits ? 
Ansonsten hab ich mich klaglos verschieben lassen.......................... und Du kommst mit dann ist das mit dem Verhältnis auch schon besser


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich habe FERIEN!!!!!!!



Auch Schülerin?


----------



## joscho (22. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aber auch das kollidiert mit dem neuen Kottenforst-Termin
> Findet denn ALLES am 1. Juli statt?



Ja. Siehe "CTF durch die Vulkane" Klick hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (22. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist das nun von Nachteil meinerseits ?



Tazzi, wie kannst Du nur an meiner Solidarität zweifeln, tsts 

Denke, wir verstehen uns 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Schülerin?



Ok! Korrekt muss es heißen: 

Ich habe unterrichtsfreie Zeit!


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tazzi, wie kannst Du nur an meiner Solidarität zweifeln, tsts
> 
> Denke, wir verstehen uns



Ach so  ...........( sorry)................


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2007)

Freut mich, dass ihr euch Alle verschieben habt lassen


----------



## joscho (23. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass ihr euch Alle verschieben habt lassen



Ach, wo Sie gerade hier sind  
Kannst Du noch etwas zum grillen sagen? Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich mit "TT-Außenposten Alfter" nicht allzu viel assoziieren kann - darf ich jetzt trotzdem noch mit  
Und irgendwo habe ich gesehen, dass die Damen noch Schlammcatchen aufführen. Darf ich mir das auch ansehen, wenn ich keine toten Tiere mitbringe - oder gibt es da sogar irgendwelche Zusammenhänge (die catchen nicht, die jagen)!?

Irgendeinen kleinen Geburtstagswunsch? Vielleicht EINEN getragenen Bremsbelag o.ä.....

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Tazz (24. Juni 2007)

Na was glaubt Ihr 

Hält sich das Wetter ??............

Grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na was glaubt Ihr
> 
> Hält sich das Wetter ??............
> 
> Grüße



Ich fürchte das gibt nix. Schaut mal hier: http://www.meteox.de


----------



## Tazz (24. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das gibt nix. Schaut mal hier: http://www.meteox.de



Können wir Deinem Radar denn trauen ? 

Sieht echt nicht gut aus 


Ich will schönes Wetter


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das gibt nix. Schaut mal hier: http://www.meteox.de



Dann mach doch schon mal die Schutzbleche dran. 

Mädchen


----------



## Tazz (24. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann mach doch schon mal die Schutzbleche dran.
> 
> Mädchen



Gut zu lesen  Du hast ja Deine Regenhose ....... Rallef seine Schutzbleche ............ joscho hat auch welche  ......... und ich hab die Team Regenjacke vom Aldi in Himmelblau 

Dann kanns ja los gehen


----------



## joscho (24. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gut zu lesen  Du hast ja Deine Regenhose ....... Rallef seine Schutzbleche ............ joscho hat auch welche  ......... und ich hab die Team Regenjacke vom Aldi in Himmelblau
> 
> Dann kanns ja los gehen



Yep. Bis gleich. "Mein" Regenradar zeigt keinen Regen  Aber Himmelblau kannste ja trotzdem anziehen 

Meine RR: http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/42.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2007)

Schutzblechmädchen ist auch überredet. 

Also bis gleich


----------



## Tazz (24. Juni 2007)

Ich dachte schon ich fahr unter Mädchen ......................

Bis gleich mal meine Herren


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2007)

Der gute Handlampe versucht verzweifelt die stetig steigende Mitfahrerzahl durch Terminverschiebungen wieder zu reduzieren. 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es, euer *Schiebe*r
> 
> Habe den Termin jetzt auch noch um 1 Stunde nach vorne gelegt, damit wir nicht erst in der Dämmerung wieder zurück sind



Also Kollegen, um 11.00h wird angetreten.


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der gute Handlampe versucht verzweifelt die stetig steigende Mitfahrerzahl durch Terminverschiebungen wieder zu reduzieren.



Pah, so einfach wird er uns nicht los  
Vielleicht auf der Piste, aber nicht bereits bei der Anmeldung. 
Aber Rallef und ich können bereits jetzt schon sagen; wir waren unter den ersten *zwanzig* (der Angemeldeten)!


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2007)

War eine überraschend heitere Tour gestern. Die kleine Panne kurz vor Schluss konnte daran nichts ändern. Hier meine Daten (60 csx);

3:14h, 53 km, 748 hm, 55.4 km/h max.


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> War eine überraschend heitere Tour gestern. Die kleine Panne kurz vor Schluss konnte daran nichts ändern. Hier meine Daten (60 csx);
> 
> 3:14h, 53 km, 748 hm, 55.4 km/h max.



Was muß ich da lesen ................

Überraschend ? da hab ich wohl doch noch zuwenig auf den Auslöser gedrückt .

Meine daten ........... hmmm ............. keine Ahnung aber sicher das was Du gefahren bist  und noch viel weiter .................


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> War eine überraschend heitere Tour gestern. Die kleine Panne kurz vor Schluss konnte daran nichts ändern. Hier meine Daten (60 csx);
> 
> 3:14h, 53 km, 748 hm, 55.4 km/h max.



Ha, ich habe 3 Hm mehr.


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe 3 Hm mehr.



Logisch - Du wohnst ja nicht Parterre


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> War eine überraschend heitere Tour gestern.



Und was lernen wir daraus? *Trau keinem Regenradar!*
Letzte Woche zweimal klatschnass geworden  und gestern trotz riesigem Regengebiet Sonne 
Schön wars  (gestern mein ich  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> War eine überraschend heitere Tour gestern. Die kleine Panne kurz vor Schluss konnte daran nichts ändern. Hier meine Daten (60 csx);
> 
> 3:14h, 53 km, 748 hm, 55.4 km/h max.



   

Wetterbedingungen 	bewölkt (Straßen teilweise noch nass 16°C- 29°C)
Dauer 	05:37:02 h
Distanz 	162.12 km
Höhenmeter 	925 hm
Puls (Durchschnitt) 	150 min-1
Puls (Maximum) 	182 min-1
Körpergewicht 	79 kg
km/h (Durchschnitt) 	28.86 km/h
km/h (Maximum) 	71.5 km/h

  

Ich freu mich auf Sonntag! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Wetterbedingungen 	bewölkt (Straßen teilweise noch nass 16°C- 29°C)
> Dauer 	05:37:02 h
> Distanz 	162.12 km
> Höhenmeter 	925 hm
> ...



...    ... Straße ...    ... Rennrad ...    ...



Redking schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!



Ich auch!


----------



## joscho (26. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Puls (Durchschnitt) 	150 min-1
> Puls (Maximum) 	182 min-1
> km/h (Durchschnitt) 	28.86 km/h
> km/h (Maximum) 	71.5 km/h



Ich rege mich ja auch immer auf wenn die Nasen vor mir nicht voran machen  - aber vielleicht solltest Du daran arbeiten Dich etwas mehr beim Autofahren zu entspannen  



> Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ja, fast immer  

Gruß
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juni 2007)

Nachdem unser Ichwillnichtmehrvomradrallef jetzt auch schon andere Fahrer mit "ich will aber immer bergauf fahren" nötigt, 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3826846&postcount=5481

schicken wir ihn dort hin: 

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/show_page.php?pid=152 

Wenn er die A-Strecke fährt, könnten wir ihm vielleicht am nächsten Tag einmal ein Flachetappe schmackhaft machen.


----------



## Tazz (26. Juni 2007)

@ Schokoholiker 
Ich freue mich auch auf Sonntag und nett von Dir zu lesen 
@Konfuzius 
glaubst Du  Klaus kommt mit dem Rennrad 

@ joscho  
und nicht fast immer  

@ ultra2de 
nur wenn ich die A-Strecke fahren müßte ..... ähmm ............... dann nicht 

Grüsse


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nachdem unser Ichwillnichtmehrvomradrallef jetzt auch schon andere Fahrer mit "ich will aber immer bergauf fahren" nötigt,
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3826846&postcount=5481



Ach wie schön dass sich andere Mitbiker Sorgen um uns machen ,aber keine Bange alles was uns Ralf antat haben wir eigenhändig selbst entschieden  denn auch wir sind schon erwachsen,war eine schöne Tour Dank Jörg & Ralf.

 Auch ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag,bin mal gespannt wann der letzte ins Ziel einläuft  ( bei so einer gewaltigen Gruppe )


P.S. Fahrt ihr doch auch mal wieder bei den schönen KFL Touren mit,hat sich lange nicht mehr gesehen.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ach wie schön dass sich andere Mitbiker Sorgen um uns machen ,aber keine Bange alles was uns Ralf antat haben wir eigenhändig selbst entschieden  denn auch wir sind schon erwachsen,war eine schöne Tour Dank Jörg & Ralf.



Schön, dann will ich auch kein Gejammer von und an anderer Stelle lesen.

Und das mit dem selbstständigen Entscheiden ist immer so eine Sache. 
Bin ja schon sehr viele Touren mit unserem Rallef gefahren und weiß wovon ich spreche. 



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Auch ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag,bin mal gespannt wann der letzte ins Ziel einläuft  ( bei so einer gewaltigen Gruppe )



Wenn der erste bereits mit grillen fertig ist. 



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> P.S. Fahrt ihr doch auch mal wieder bei den schönen KFL Touren mit,hat sich lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> LG
> 
> Bernhard II



KFL? Kommt Zeit... 
Ausserdem sehen wir uns, sofern das Wetter passt, ja am Sonntag.

Also lieber Bernhard II viel Spass im KFL


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2007)

Apropo Zeit aufreg:hätte ich wenn ......... )

das bescheidene Wetter nicht wäre .

Sehr schade aber ich denke es wird weiter Regnen 

Gruß


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sehr schade aber ich denke es wird weiter Regnen
> 
> Gruß



Wichtig ist doch nur das der Kottendingens am Sonntag fahrbar ist. 

Vielleicht sollte der gute Handlampe Sonntagfrüh noch mal schnell mit dem Aufnehmer durchgehen.


----------



## soka70 (29. Juni 2007)

Hi liebes Team III,

wollte mich mal schnell zurückmelden und kurz HALLO sagen, bin wieder auf dem Festland heile angekommen (obwohl der Sturm ganz schön dolle war)!

Freue mich auf Sonntag!!!!


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2007)

Wichtig war heute auch der Kaffee den wir in der Zeit getrunken haben als es Hunde und Katzen geregnet hat .

Grüße


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi liebes Team III,
> 
> wollte mich mal schnell zurückmelden und kurz HALLO sagen, bin wieder auf dem Festland heile angekommen (obwohl der Sturm ganz schön dolle war)!
> 
> Freue mich auf Sonntag!!!!




Auch ein großes Hallo von mir 

Schön das Du heile wieder da bist  und Sonntag wird ein gaudi ............


----------



## Günni69 (29. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch nur das der Kottendingens am Sonntag fahrbar ist.



Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wo da bei dem einzelnen die Grenze liegt.  

Also Probleme wegen zu hoher Staubbelastung werden wir sicher nicht haben. Wird wohl eher ein Vorgeschmck auf den nächsten Winterpokal sein. Zwar einiges wärmer aber genauso matschig.  
Die Aufnahmefähigkeit des Boden scheint echt erreicht zu sein, denn als wir am Mittwoch nach dem ganzen Regen durch die Ville (grenzt direkt an den Kottenforst) gedüst sind, war der Boden erstaunlich trocken.   Am Donnerstag nach gar nicht so viel mehr an Regen, habe ich echt gedacht ich bin im falschen Film. Die gleichen Wege waren eine Matschepampe. 
Aber was soll es, von so etwas lassen wir uns doch nicht abschrecken und machen das beste daraus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Na dann bis Sonntag im Vorgebirge.


----------



## Tazz (30. Juni 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wo da bei dem einzelnen die Grenze liegt.
> 
> machen das beste daraus.
> 
> ...



Meine Matschgrenze  ........................  ich sach nur Königsforst  ........ hoch  also .

Du hast sehr schöne Smileys  

Gruß und bis .....ähm ....... bald   .........ach nee, morgen


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Meine Matschgrenze  ........................  ich sach nur Königsforst  ........ hoch  also .



War ja gar nicht matschig 



Tazz schrieb:


> Du hast sehr schöne Smileys



Hat er nicht.  Und Du fängst gar nicht erst an, mit diesen Kindergeburtstagssmileys.


----------



## Tazz (3. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hat er nicht. Und Du fängst gar nicht erst an, mit diesen Kindergeburtstagssmileys.


 
Aaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaahhhhaa der Fred lebt  

Ich brauch ja wohl auch garkeine anderen   

Keine Sorge ich bekomme das auch so schon hin   

Gruß von Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juli 2007)

Kinders, reserviert im Kalender schon mal den 17.5.2008, dann ist
Limburgs Mooiste 2008


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juli 2007)

Tach Team, 

da es ja nicht so aussieht, als ob am Sonntag wieder alles abgetrocknet ist:  
Was haltet ihr davon, als Alternative bei Sibby ins Hanfbachtal mitzufahren? (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774)

Klingt interessant und wäre ja auch für Sonja passend gelegen... 

(Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dürfen da nun auch Nicht-Frauen mitfahren)  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Redking (4. Juli 2007)

Und der Geburtstag gleich vorbei???




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und der Geburtstag gleich vorbei???
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Wessen? Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tach Team,
> 
> da es ja nicht so aussieht, als ob am Sonntag wieder alles abgetrocknet ist:



Schaun wir mal. Die Vorhersagen sind ja nicht sooo schlecht. Und heute (bzw. gestern) war es ja auch fast trocken auf der Tour 



> Was haltet ihr davon, als Alternative bei Sibby ins Hanfbachtal mitzufahren? (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774)


Können wir auf jedenfall mal ins Auge fassen. Wobei ich den zu erwartenden Matschanteil nicht abschätzen kann.



> (Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dürfen da nun auch Nicht-Frauen mitfahren)


Da nehmen wir beide einfach die Schutzplastiken mit und schon passt das 

Gute Nacht
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tach Team,
> 
> da es ja nicht so aussieht, als ob am Sonntag wieder alles abgetrocknet ist:
> Was haltet ihr davon, als Alternative bei Sibby ins Hanfbachtal mitzufahren? (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774)
> ...



Tach Teamkollege,

wenns wirklich so schlimm kommt, wäre das in der Tat die Alternative.
Aber wird es so schlimm kommen?  

Muß morgen erstmal das Rad zu CycleWerx geben. Da ist doch tatsächlich eine Schraube an einem der zahlreichen Gelenke abgebrochen. 
Fühle mich im Moment als würde ich Cannondinges fahren. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und der Geburtstag gleich vorbei???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Klaus, von Dir hätte ich das nicht gedacht.


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tach Team,
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, als Alternative bei Sibby ins Hanfbachtal mitzufahren? (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774)



Habe jetzt erst die Startzeit gesehen... *Vergiß es!*


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da ist doch tatsächlich eine Schraube an einem der zahlreichen Gelenke abgebrochen.
> Fühle mich im Moment als würde ich Cannondinges fahren.



Wenn Du da mal Fachpersonal dran gelassen hättest ................... . hoffe Du bekommst das schnell wieder hin 

 Bei meinem Cannondale ist noch nix abgebrochen .....nur anbauteile ...... also bitte ! keine Vergleiche mit Scott   Schrott
 
Und der Termin Sonntag Sibby ist echt super spät , da müßte man Licht mitnehmen  dann würde es gehen ........ 
Wir warten ab und treffen Lissy 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wenn Du da mal Fachpersonal dran gelassen hättest ................... .



Liebschen, ich war da gar nicht dran Laut Frank von Cw ist vielleicht das untere Lager der Schwinge durch, was die Ursache des Schraubenkopfverlustes am oberen Arm der Schwinge sein könnte. Wer weiß? 

Wenn alles gut geht, bekomme ich es Samstag wieder.  Wenn nicht müßte ich nochmal meinen Schwinn Cruiser mit der defekten Hinterradbremse raus suchen. Sollte ja für den Lieserpfad reichen.



Tazz schrieb:


> Wir warten ab und treffen Lissy



Wer bitte ist Lissy?


----------



## Redking (5. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wenn Du da mal Fachpersonal dran gelassen hättest ................... . hoffe Du bekommst das schnell wieder hin
> 
> Bei meinem Cannondale ist noch nix abgebrochen .....nur anbauteile ...... also bitte ! keine Vergleiche mit Scott   Schrott
> 
> ...



Spät??? Ey es ist bis ca.22 Uhr helll Wieso sollten wir bei weniger Kilometern länger als am Sonntag brauchen. 



ultra2 schrieb:


> Liebschen, ich war da gar nicht dran Laut Frank von Cw ist vielleicht das untere Lager der Schwinge durch, was die Ursache des Schraubenkopfverlustes am oberen Arm der Schwinge sein könnte. Wer weiß?
> 
> Wenn alles gut geht, bekomme ich es Samstag wieder.  Wenn nicht müßte ich nochmal meinen Schwinn Cruiser mit der defekten Hinterradbremse raus suchen. Sollte ja für den Lieserpfad reichen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es wohl verstanden!  Lieserpfad=Lissy! 

Und zu eurem Glaubenskrieg mit euren Bikes halte ich mich raus da ich ja keins von beiden fahre sonder nur die Konkurenz

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Spät??? Ey es ist bis ca.22 Uhr helll Wieso sollten wir bei weniger Kilometern länger als am Sonntag brauchen.



Weiß auch nicht warum 14:30 Uhr ein Problem ist. Bei 4 Stunden Fahrzeit ist um halb 7 noch genug Zeit für Biergarten  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Muß morgen erstmal das Rad zu CycleWerx geben. Da ist doch tatsächlich eine Schraube an einem der zahlreichen Gelenke abgebrochen.



Kauf Dir ein vernünftiges Rad. Hol Dir ein ...
Versenderbike!


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht warum 14:30 Uhr ein Problem ist.



Ich auch nicht. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ein vernünftiges Rad. Hol Dir ein ...
> Versenderbike!



Habe ich doch.  Kam ja einst direkt von Scott aus Dachau.


----------



## soka70 (5. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tach Team,
> 
> da es ja nicht so aussieht, als ob am Sonntag wieder alles abgetrocknet ist:
> Was haltet ihr davon, als Alternative bei Sibby ins Hanfbachtal mitzufahren? (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774)
> ...




Gebe es ja nur ungern zu, aber Du hast vollkommen Recht!!!! 




			
				joscho schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt erst die Startzeit gesehen... *Vergiß es!*



Och Joscho, hab` doch mal ein Herz und vor allen Dingen Verständnis für die Nicht-Frühaufsteher dieser Welt!!!! 

Zudem haben sich bereits die Uckerather Harnas und Cheetah angemeldet... Wollten sie nicht eigentlich auch mit zum Lieserdingsda?

Übrigens liebes Team, habt ihr die Bibi1952 Run&Bike Tour am Samstag gesehen?!?!?! Hört sich auch sehr nett an und das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen.....


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Och Joscho, hab` doch mal ein Herz und vor allen Dingen Verständnis für die Nicht-Frühaufsteher dieser Welt!!!!



Ne ne, um die Uhrzeit lege ich mich ja gewöhnlich schon wieder hin  Aber es gibt da schon Pläne, wie man den Tag ggf. trotzdem nutzen kann 



> Zudem haben sich bereits die Uckerather Harnas und Cheetah angemeldet... Wollten sie nicht eigentlich auch mit zum Lieserdingsda?



Ja, hatte ich bisher auch so verstanden. Vielleicht fehlt da einfach das Vertrauen in den Wettergott  Wir werden das wohl andersherum machen, erst wenn feststeht, dass Lieserdingsda am So. nicht lüpt, wird sich bei der Nachtfahrt angemeldet.

Gruß
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2007)

Ups, falscher Thread sorry. Bin schon wieder weg.


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ups, falscher Thread sorry.



Glaube ich gerne.


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Übrigens liebes Team, habt ihr die Bibi1952 Run&Bike Tour am Samstag gesehen?!?!?! Hört sich auch sehr nett an und das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen.....



Hallo Sonja,
Mädels nehmen wir gerne mit 
Unser Tempo passen wir dann an
Fischer Mühle (Kaffee und Kuchen)  oder Aggerschlößchen (Biergarten)  können angesteuert werden.
VG Werner


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Übrigens liebes Team, habt ihr die Bibi1952 Run&Bike Tour am Samstag gesehen?!?!?! Hört sich auch sehr nett an und das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen.....



Hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst  auch wenns da keine Parkplätze gibt...  
Wenns Wetter stimmt und es bei mir zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei.

Sonst noch wer von hier?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst  auch wenns da keine Parkplätze gibt...
> Wenns Wetter stimmt und es bei mir zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei.
> 
> Sonst noch wer von hier?
> ...



Habe zum Zeitpunkt der Tour leider nur meinen Tretroller. 
Sollte aber für den HCM auch reichen. 

Fazit: Ohne mich. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> @ Joscho und Juchhu
> 
> Foren Spam interessiert mich doch nicht . Macht was ihr wollt  Nehmt aber dann diesen komischen dafür gedachten Thread.



Aber ich lese sie fleißig. In diesem komischen dafür gedachten Thread. Nicht wahr? 



Montana schrieb:


> Und der Junior Chef kann hier einstellen was er will.  Und wenn das ganze Video Filme sein sollten Basta



Solange er es nicht hier macht. 



Grüße
Jens


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst  auch wenns da keine Parkplätze gibt...
> Wenns Wetter stimmt und es bei mir zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei.
> 
> Sonst noch wer von hier?
> ...



Hallo Ralf,
das Parkplatzproblem können wir lösen.

Wir werden dort gegen 13:15 Uhr sein, ansonsten kannst du uns entgegenkommen.
VG Werner


----------



## Tazz (8. Juli 2007)

Super Wetter heute 

Ach was wäre das schön den Lisap.........   Räusper ............Hüstel ....

Aber der Ersatz ist auch supi   und sooooooooooo viele Leute schon Angemeldet   

Grüße und bis gleich


----------



## joscho (8. Juli 2007)

Ja, war ein nette Runde. Vor der Tour, während der Tour und natürlich auch nach der Tour  

Dieses Räusperdingsda wäre ich mit meiner leider noch nicht 100% funktionierenden Schaltung ungern gefahren. Die beiden Kettenklemmer waren zwar Dank Daywalkers Hilfe (wie kann es sein, dass der Kerl immer in weniger als 10 Sek. zur Stelle war ) schnell behoben und Dank Cheetahs Werkzeugeinsatz scheinbar auch dauerhaft, aber so habe ich noch etwas Zeit zum feintunen oder es in Jemandes Hände zu legen, der Ahnung von sowas hat.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Tazz (8. Juli 2007)

Ach was hätte das mal wieder spaß gemacht wenn diese verflixten Seitenstiche nicht gewesen wären ......................... Gut das wir das Lisadingensda nicht gefahren sind  da hätte ich wohl abgek.... nur scheint es, das ich da wohl nicht alleine gewesen wäre ................... sehr schön joscho 


Aber hey  
sehr viel Rücksichtnahme von der ganzen Truppe  bei der heutigen Tour .

DankeDanke Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach was hätte das mal wieder spaß gemacht wenn diese verflixten Seitenstiche nicht gewesen wären ......................... Gut das wir das Lisadingensda nicht gefahren sind  da hätte ich wohl abgek.... nur scheint es, das ich da wohl nicht alleine gewesen wäre ................... sehr schön joscho



Ja, war eine sehr schöne, manchmal etwas matschige Tour. Und die Tour mit dem desolatesten Teamzustand die wir bis jetzt an den Tag legen konnten. Renate mit Seitenstichen (tapferes Mädchen ), Ralf mit Gabel-, Jörg mit Schaltproblemen und ich mit einem ewig quitschenden Sattel. Also eine geschlossene Mannschaftsleistung.

Und ein Novum in unserer Tourengeschichte:





Ja, eine gute Entscheidung den Lieserdinges zu verschieben. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (9. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, war eine sehr schöne, manchmal etwas matschige Tour. Und die Tour mit dem desolatesten Teamzustand die wir bis jetzt an den Tag legen konnten. Renate mit Seitenstichen (tapferes Mädchen ), Ralf mit Gabel-, Jörg mit Schaltproblemen und ich mit einem ewig quitschenden Sattel. Also eine geschlossene Mannschaftsleistung.
> 
> Und ein Novum in unserer Tourengeschichte:
> 
> ...



Ja Ja Ja ............................super Truppe sind wir 
 sehr komisches Bild  mit komischer Schrift  erstmals auf meinem Handy zu sehen/lesen .....................

Werde mir wohl ne noch größere Speicherkarte zulegen 

Ach was hab ich euch alle sooooooooooooooooo lieb


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl ne noch größere Speicherkarte zulegen



Nein, bitte nicht!


----------



## Tazz (9. Juli 2007)

Hä Hä Hä ....................


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2007)

Liebes Team III,

sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken! 

Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebes Team III,
> 
> sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken!
> 
> Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....



Ach Du heilige Schei55e ..............
Ist das schön wenn man Urlaub hat  (  es wird Regen geben  )

Nö, da kann ich noch nicht  wünsche aber viel Spaß  ........

Es grüßt 
Renate


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebes Team III,
> 
> sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken!
> 
> Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....



Hallo Sonja,
machste Front- oder Backguide? 
gerne würde ich mal hinter Dir her fahren, aber ......


----------



## joscho (11. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebes Team III,
> 
> sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken!



Hm, vielleicht habe ich Glück und mir wird morgen gekündigt, dann schaffe ich es bestimmt mein Rad zu reparieren und pünktlich am Freitag an der Sieglinde zu sein. In allen anderen Fällen wird das wohl nichts geben 
Euch aber schönes Wetter und viel Spaß - und zu Zweit muss man nicht zwingend in Front- und Backguide einteilen 



> Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....


Wie es sich für Gäste des Team III gehört 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2007)

Ihr seit mir Teamkollegen 

Nein Joscho, Du bekommst das Scott nicht. 

Nein Tazz, ich lasse mein Auto auch noch nicht auf Dich umschreiben.

Und Konfuzius bevor Du nach der Polaruhr fragst, wartet doch bitte erst mal ab, ob ich nicht doch aus der Narkose wieder aufwache. 

Wartet ab, wenn das der Teamchef erfährt. 

Der Teamkollege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr seit mir Teamkollegen
> 
> Nein Joscho, Du bekommst das Scott nicht.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Auto solltest Du dir wirklich noch mal überlegen  ich hätte es doch sooooooo gern  mein kleiner weißer macht ja nicht mehr lange ....... und da wäre es doch schön wenn ich ......
Und die Polaruhr wollte ich doch auch ....

 aber wir haben dich sehr gern  das hab ich auch dem Teamchef so erklärt 

Herzliche Teamgrüße


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr seit mir Teamkollegen
> 
> Nein Joscho, Du bekommst das Scott nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin auch völlig entsetzt!  Joscho wollte wirklich Dein SCHROTT haben???  

Nee, im Ernst. Sieh zu, dass Du bald wieder auf die Beine ... äh ... Pedale kommst. Hast Du schon einen Termin bekommen können?

@Tazz: Um die Polaruhr werden wir knobeln müssen  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch völlig entsetzt!  Joscho wollte wirklich Dein SCHROTT haben???



Du willst doch die Gabel. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hast Du schon einen Termin bekommen können?



Kommender Montag wird wohl geklärt ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt. Sollte das Ergebnis positiv sein (für mich, nicht für Tazz) könnte ich wenn alles gut geht schon am 23.07. unters Messer. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Tazz: Um die Polaruhr werden wir knobeln müssen



Damit ihr auch wißt, um was ihr da knobelt:

http://www.polar-deutschland.de/2_produkte/3_rs/S625.html

Und keiner will den Garmin? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und keiner will den Garmin?
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Der wäre auch was für mich  
dann kann Ralf die Uhr haben


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Der wäre auch was für mich
> dann kann Ralf die Uhr haben



Na dann sprecht mal mit dem Narkosearzt


----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na dann sprecht mal mit dem Narkosearzt



Okey  
ich komme mit und halte deine Hand .....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> aber wir haben dich sehr gern  das hab ich auch dem Teamchef so erklärt



Äh, Du hast mit dem Chef gesprochen? Ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit den zu erreichen - nix zu machen. Sag ihm das nächste mal, er soll sich bei mir melden - Danke.


----------



## joscho (13. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch völlig entsetzt!  Joscho wollte wirklich Dein SCHROTT haben???



Nun ja, bevor es auf den selbigen kommt  Wo Sie gerade sagen; meine kleine Testrunde habe ich positiv abgeschlossen. Schaltet ziemlich knackig, aber das ist bei SRAM ja nicht so unüblich. Auf jedenfall rutschte nix durch. Es kann also gefahren werden - langsam.

Wie geht es Deiner Gabel?



> @Tazz: Um die Polaruhr werden wir knobeln müssen



MOMENT !! Der Nachlassverwalter bin ich.


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie geht es Deiner Gabel?



Komme gerade von einer etwas trailigen Testrunde.
Die Gabel ist deutlich weicher eingestellt, als meine alte. 
Das ist beim Fahren nicht unangenehm, aber ich hab eben schon 9 von den 10 cm genutzt - *im Königsforst!  *

Naja, aber ich bin einsatzfähig, die WE-Tour ist gerettet


----------



## Cheetah (13. Juli 2007)

Welche Feder ist drin?


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Welche Feder ist drin?



Die weiche mit 3 Spacern. Also eigentlich eingestellt für jemanden, der ca. 10 kg mehr wiegt als ich...


----------



## Merlin (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn du die mittelharte haben willst, melde dich. Vielleicht passt die dir gefühlsmäßig besser.


----------



## joscho (15. Juli 2007)

Hi Team,

war wieder eine schöne Tour heute. Etwas viele km, hm & vor allem Grad Celsius  Wenn Pferde sich schon hinlegen  Aber besser als der typische KF-Matsch. 
Schade nur, dass der Chef heute einen auf Hitzefrei gemacht hat.

Bis bald
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass der Chef heute einen auf Hitzefrei gemacht hat.
> 
> Bis bald
> joerg



Ich habe kein Hitzefrei gemacht. Ich bin verletzt 

Und der Chef bin ich auch nicht 

War der Chef überhaupt schon mal dabei?


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2007)

Hi,

da habe ich doch heute tatsächlich so einen Flyer bekommen! Nicht DIMB, was denkt ihr denn? Nein, "Radtstadion Open Air" steht drauf. Das ist ein Open Air Kino mit ermäßigtem Preis (3,- statt 6,-) für Radfahrer  Ob das dann der "Sitzplatz" für die Vorstellung ist?

Am 22.Juli spielen die "Immer die Radfahrer", Österreich 1958 mit Heinz Erhardt. Ein Muss für den echten Biker


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Am 22.Juli spielen die "Immer die Radfahrer", Österreich 1958 mit Heinz Erhardt. Ein Muss für den echten Biker



Und FSK Einstufung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und FSK Einstufung?



97. 
Ach ne, das sind die Minuten. Ich glaube, wenn Du einen Erziehungsberechtigten mitnimmst, dann darfst da auch rein.


----------



## Tazz (16. Juli 2007)

Was war das gestern wieder ein schönen Wetter  ........ super heiss ......... was bin ich froh das wir mein Tempo gefahren sind 
Ich war was Überhitzt ............. selbst die Pferde lagen auf der Wiese ..........

Die Tour selbst war super schön  nur die wege auf freier Strecke.... sehr, sehr Anstrengend 

Wir fahren das noch mal im Herbst, wenn die Temperatur besser für den Kreislauf ist

Grüße von mir


----------



## Tazz (16. Juli 2007)

*Höhenrunde ums untere Ahrtal*

.................... waren wir Gestern !! falls interesse  da ist  1300 hm   und rund 64 km


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Höhenrunde ums untere Ahrtal*
> 
> .................... waren wir Gestern !! falls interesse  da ist  1300 hm   und rund 64 km



Und 37 Grad Celsius, Wildschweine, rumliegende Pferde, wenig Wanderer, schöne Aussichten, selten Tankstellen und extrem schöne Gegend - von den netten Bikern ganz zu schweigen 
Ach ja, dann noch knackige Anstiege auf losem Schotter und Abstiege über die Wiesen.

Also, einfach nur gut


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Höhenrunde ums untere Ahrtal*
> 
> .................... waren wir Gestern !! falls interesse  da ist  1300 hm   und rund 64 km



Pah, da kann ich gegen halten. 57 Hm und 10,7 Km bei 33 Grad.
Wenigstens zu Laufen taugt der KF. 

Am 24. Juli gehts zum Kunststopfen.  Dann noch 3-4 Wochen und ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## Tazz (16. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Pah, da kann ich gegen halten. 57 Hm und 10,7 Km bei 33 Grad.
> 
> Am 24. Juli gehts zum Kunststopfen.  Dann noch 3-4 Wochen und ich bin wieder dabei



Ja Ja, das  traust Du dich   und sollst es aber nicht 

und mach das Du ordentlich gestopft wirst  damit Du wieder schön die Berge rauf kommst.


----------



## Günni69 (16. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Höhenrunde ums untere Ahrtal*
> 
> .................... waren wir Gestern !! falls interesse  da ist  1300 hm   und rund 64 km



Hört sich gut an und würde mich da gerne mal anschliessen wenn ihr die Tour noch mal fahrt und ich nicht gerade dann arbeiten muß.  

Wir sind heute die Runde um die grüne Hölle (Nürburgring) gefahren und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen. Sind zwar nur 31km und 700 Hm aber trotzdem sehr schön und die Aussicht vom Kaiser Wilhelm Turm (gehört nicht direkt zur Strecke, aber ist nur ein kleiner Abstecher von der "Hohen Acht" entfernt) ist der Wahnsinn.  
Start ist in Adenau und dann immer der sehr guten Beschilderung nach.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Bilder in unserer Bildergalerie einstellen.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2007)

So so die grüne Hölle also    

Die hätte uns sicher an den Feldwegen , die wir auch bestreiten mußten, gefehlt  nun ja  nee grün wars ja  .... na egal 

Da will ich auch mal hin  
Ach, schöne Fotos haste gemacht


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juli 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> ...Wir sind heute die Runde um die grüne Hölle (Nürburgring) gefahren und kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen.


 


Hallo Günni,

da haben wir uns ja nur um einen Tag verpasst  , ich war am Sonntag (WE empfiehlt sich für den Nürburgring wegen Massenwanderungen nicht wirklich) dort. Musste allerdings wegen Lagerschaden wieder umdrehen, jetzt sind - bei tollem Wetter - meine beiden Bikes in Garantiereparaturen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juli 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn du die mittelharte haben willst, melde dich. Vielleicht passt die dir gefühlsmäßig besser.



Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich glaub die Feder passt schon.
Die 9 cm im KF waren wohl an den Röhren. Wenn man da mit etwas Speed drüber fährt, holpert das ein wenig... 
Eben waren wir am HCM, da war sie auch nicht am Anschlag.
Sie klappert nur etwas beim Ausfedern. Kannst Du Dir bei Gelegenheit ja vielleicht mal ansehen.


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und 37 Grad Celsius, Wildschweine, rumliegende Pferde, wenig Wanderer, *schöne Aussichten*, selten Tankstellen und extrem schöne Gegend - von den netten Bikern ganz zu schweigen
> Also, einfach nur gut



Ja, sehr schöne Gegend und keine Tankstellen! 
Hier die Beweisfotos  











(c) by Tazz


----------



## Günni69 (18. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach, schöne Fotos haste gemacht



Dankeschön und freut mich das sie dir gefallen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na ja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Gelgenheit das man die Tour zusammen unter die Stollenreifen nimmt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Günni,
> 
> da haben wir uns ja nur um einen Tag verpasst  , ich war am Sonntag (WE empfiehlt sich für den Nürburgring wegen Massenwanderungen nicht wirklich) dort. Musste allerdings wegen Lagerschaden wieder umdrehen, jetzt sind - bei tollem Wetter - meine beiden Bikes in Garantiereparaturen  .



Na das wäre doch eine nette Überraschung gewesen wenn wir uns da getroffen hätten.  
Wir sind extra an einem Wochentag gefahren, um dem Wochenendrummel zu entgehen und es war wirklich klasse. Haben auf der gesamten Runde höchstens 5 Leute getroffen. Einen davon habe ich dann direkt mal eingespannt ein Gruppenbild zu machen.  
Du hast im Moment aber auch ein Glück mit deinen Rädchen und drücke dir die Dauemn das es schnell geht und du wieder biken kannst.  



joscho schrieb:


> schöne Aussichten
> Also, einfach nur gut








Ja wirklich nette Aussichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 die uns auf unserer Ringrunde leider verwehrt blieben.


----------



## Tazz (18. Juli 2007)

@ Günni69 vielen vielen Dank für die Blumen 

da können wir ja dann mal alle zusammen hin  ............ wenn vom Eifelwolf das Rad auch noch hält .........wäre ja super ............... 

Grüße


----------



## Günni69 (18. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> @ Günni69 vielen vielen Dank für die Blumen
> 
> da können wir ja dann mal alle zusammen hin  ............ wenn vom Eifelwolf das Rad auch noch hält .........wäre ja super ...............
> 
> Grüße



Bitte Bitte.  weiteres spare ich mir jetzt besser, sonst bekomme ich hier nachher noch Thread Verbot.  

Ja, wäre klasse, wenn wir mal einen Termin für eine gemeinsame Ringumrundung finden würden. Wenn dann auch noch der Eifelwolf dabei wäre gäbe es sicher auch noch ein paar örtliche und kultuerelle Insiderkenntnisse.  
Bei mir wird das aber erst wieder ab Ende August klappen, da ich mich ab 1.8. erstmal für min. 3 Wochen in eine stationäre Reha begeben darf.  
Aber sicher gibt es auch dann noch genug Gelegenheiten das mal in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Ansonsten kann ich euch auch noch die Tour 3 rund um Bad Münstereifel empfehlen. Sind wir letzte Woche gefahren und ist eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour die aber auch durch das ständige auf und ab nicht ohne ist. Fahrtzeit könnt ihr mit ca. 2:30 einplanen.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juli 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich euch auch noch die Tour 3 rund um Bad Münstereifel empfehlen. Sind wir letzte Woche gefahren und ist eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour die aber auch durch das ständige auf und ab nicht ohne ist. Fahrtzeit könnt ihr mit ca. 2:30 einplanen.



Die sind wir vor ein paar Wochen gefahren. Landschaftlich wirklich sehr schön  
"Schwierigkeit: schwer", wie es auf dem Schild steht, ist aber leicht übertrieben. Das waren vorwiegend Wald- und Feldwege. Halt wie immer auf offiziellen Routen...  

Aber danke für den Tipp. Ich glaub die Eifel bietet noch einiges an schönen Sachen.
Wär klasse, wenn sich irgendwann mal Ortskundige für eine gemeinsame Tour finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (19. Juli 2007)

Hi Team,

noch mal zum wichtigen. Ich habe nun endlich die FSK für den Film "Immer die Radfahrer" herausgefunden - gar nicht so einfach, viele von denen leben ja gar nicht mehr. Dagegen hat der Regisseur schon vor seiner Geburt den Film gemacht (siehe http://de.movies.yahoo.com/schauspieler/d/hans-deppe/index-10017.html) 

Nun ja, also der Film wurde eingestuft mit FSK 6 Wir können rein 

Gruß
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Nun ja, also der Film wurde eingestuft mit FSK 6 Wir können rein



Cool!

Aus der Inhaltsangabe: "Heinz-Erhardt-Klassiker, in dem drei ältere Herren eine Radtour durchs Kärntner Land unternehmen."

Ich glaube das ist sowas wie die Transalp-Challenge.


----------



## soka70 (19. Juli 2007)

Tschöö  liebes Team III!

Falls ihr für den 29.07. ein nettes Tourchen plant, lasst es mich wissen! In der Zwischenzeit werde ich joggen und die Skates anschnallen...


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tschöö  liebes Team III!
> 
> Falls ihr für den 29.07. ein nettes Tourchen plant, lasst es mich wissen! In der Zwischenzeit werde ich joggen und die Skates anschnallen...



Tschöö Sonja,

schönen Urlaub (Du fährst doch in Urlaub oder? ) 

Ich plane momentan keine Tour 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## joscho (19. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tschöö  liebes Team III!
> 
> Falls ihr für den 29.07. ein nettes Tourchen plant, lasst es mich wissen! In der Zwischenzeit werde ich joggen und die Skates anschnallen...




Wie? Schon wieder Urlaub? Tzz, mein Neid wird Dir (langsam, wie bei mir üblich) hinterher schleichen 

Viel Spaß bei all Deinen Aktivitäten
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tschöö  liebes Team III!
> 
> Falls ihr für den 29.07. ein nettes Tourchen plant, lasst es mich wissen! In der Zwischenzeit werde ich joggen und die Skates anschnallen...



Hallo Sonja  

viel Spaß im sonnigen Süden und brich Dir nicht die Gräten bei Deinen Vorhaben!  
Ne Tour am 29. gibts bestimmt, wenn auch ohne Jens  Es sei denn, es regnet Katzen und Hunde...
Wir halten Dich auf dem Laufenden!

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tschöö  liebes Team III!
> 
> Falls ihr für den 29.07. ein nettes Tourchen plant, lasst es mich wissen! In der Zwischenzeit werde ich joggen und die Skates anschnallen...



Ja wie jetzt ?  

haben wir Dir das denn überhaupt genehmigt schon wieder auf Urlaub zu machen ? 
Das ist mit Dir ja schlimmer als nen Sack Flöhe 
Aber hey  super viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir, mach schöne Fotos und bring mir was mit   

Gruß von mir


----------



## Merlin (19. Juli 2007)

> mach schöne Fotos



War ja klar....


----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> War ja klar....



Hey Du Frecher da


----------



## Merlin (19. Juli 2007)

Ich schwöre die Wahrheit zu sagen, die reine Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (21. Juli 2007)

Tschöö auch von mir!    Wir sehen uns dann anfang August, dann endlich wieder mit eigenem Bike 


Vivre la France!


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Juli 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Vivre la France!



Ah, ein Besuch bei den Docs mit den lustigen bunten Pillen?  

Schönen Urlaub!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tschöö auch von mir!    Wir sehen uns dann anfang August, dann endlich wieder mit eigenem Bike
> 
> 
> Vivre la France!




Ist das denn zu fassen ? der nächste der in Urlaub geht 
hoffe ihr habt gutes Wetter und mega viel Spaß  .............. nehmt nicht so viele bunte Pillen  , die in France haben ja eine ganz besondere Wirkung 

Ich würde fast mal sagen `macht schöne Fo... ´  und bringt mir was schönes mit 

Gaaaaaaaaaanz liebe Grüße von Mir 

Bis August mit neuem Rad


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juli 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tschöö auch von mir!    Wir sehen uns dann anfang August, dann endlich wieder mit eigenem Bike
> 
> 
> Vivre la France!



Na dann auch mal von mir einen schönen Urlaub. 

Und nein, ich will keine Fotos sehen (komme mit der TEAM III Fotosichtung schon nicht nach) und mitbringen mußt Du mir auch nix.

Ich gehe am Montag in die Privatklinik des Doc Fuentes.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist das denn zu fassen ? der nächste der in Urlaub geht
> hoffe ihr habt gutes Wetter und mega viel Spaß  .............. nehmt nicht so viele bunte Pillen  , die in France haben ja eine ganz besondere Wirkung
> 
> Ich würde fast mal sagen* `macht schöne Fo... ´*  und bringt mir was schönes mit
> ...


grübel  
*Fotos!*


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> grübel
> *Fotos!*



Tze Tze Tze ................ ein Hellseher


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich gehe am Montag in die Privatklinik des Doc Fuentes.



Hoffe die reparieren DIch auch ordentlich


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hoffe die reparieren DIch auch ordentlich



Und warum fragst Du dann ständig, ob ich mein Auto schon auf Dich überschrieben habe? Soll ich das Cannondale dann auch schon oben drauf stellen?


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und warum fragst Du dann ständig, ob ich mein Auto schon auf Dich überschrieben habe? Soll ich das Cannondale dann auch schon oben drauf stellen?



 was soll ich dazu sagen ....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> was soll ich dazu sagen ....................



Einfach "JA!"


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

Ja .............


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

Geht doch


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

War das wieder schön!


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juli 2007)

Wie immer, ziemlich breit, eure Trails!


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

Stimmt war mal wieder wirklich schön heute mit euch 
und der Team III Abschluss...................... Lecker 

Ihr könntet doch mal das Höhenprofil hier einfügen 
@ joscho wie hast Du die Bilder denn hier hochgeladen ? das geht garnicht mehr bei mir  und dabei mach ich doch immer die schönsten Fotos 

Gruß von Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie immer, ziemlich breit, eure Trails!



Ach Gott, was interessieren mich Trails wenn ich solch ein Panorama haben kann


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Stimmt war mal wieder wirklich schön heute mit euch
> und der Team III Abschluss...................... Lecker



Ich bin so dermaßen pap satt - ich glaube ich habe etwas zu viel abgeschlossen 



> Ihr könntet doch mal das Höhenprofil hier einfügen


Schau Dir einfach das große Blatt an Deinem Fahrrad an 



> @ joscho wie hast Du die Bilder denn hier hochgeladen ? das geht garnicht mehr bei mir


Sag ich nicht.



> und dabei mach ich doch immer die schönsten Fotos


Genaus deshalb 

Ciao...
joscho


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie immer, ziemlich breit, eure Trails!



zu einfach ?  macht ja nix 

aber sehr schöne Gegend wo wir waren  ........ ist jetzt nicht unbedingt für jeden was  ............. bleibt aber jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> zu einfach ?  macht ja nix
> 
> aber sehr schöne Gegend wo wir waren  ........ ist jetzt nicht unbedingt für jeden was  ............. bleibt aber jedem selbst überlassen


 
Und wo war die schöne Gegend?


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und wo war die schöne Gegend?



Hallo Udo 

Also ich würde Dir jetzt wirklich sehr gerne unschreiben wo wir waren , wir sind quasi von der Haustüre losgefahren und dann Richtung  Overath  Immekeppel  und so weiter  ....... raus gekommen sind wir im großen Bogen  in Motizfeld  
wir sind ca. 900 hm und gut 50 km gefahren .....also geht auch hier  bei wirklich schöner Aussicht 

Gruß
Renate
@joscho  Du machst die schönsten Bilder von mir  aber hey Schnucki ich hab auch sehr schöne von Dir


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> 
> Also ich würde Dir jetzt wirklich sehr gerne unschreiben wo wir waren , wir sind quasi von der Haustüre losgefahren und dann Richtung Overath Immekeppel und so weiter  ....... raus gekommen sind wir im großen Bogen in Motizfeld
> wir sind ca. 900 hm und gut 50 km gefahren .....also geht auch hier  bei wirklich schöner Aussicht
> ...


 
Ah ja. HM und KM sind ja anständig!  Ich hatte heute leider Bike frei. Erst Liga training dann Familie. Vielleicht komme ich am Mittwoch noch mal zum KFL.

PS: Schöne Bilder kann ich auch von Dir machen:


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ....... raus gekommen sind wir im großen Bogen  in Motizfeld



Nein, raus gekommen sind wir mal wieder em Hähnchen  

Hier ist Dein Höhenprofil. Sägezahnmuster


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach Gott, was interessieren mich Trails wenn ich solch ein Panorama haben kann



Na, toll! Wenn Dir das Panorama reicht, schicken wir Dich demnächst zum Bauern zur Kartoffelernte   

Aber so ein, zwei Trails waren ja auch dabei


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ah ja. HM und KM sind ja anständig!  Ich hatte heute leider Bike frei. Erst Liga training dann Familie. Vielleicht komme ich am Mittwoch noch mal zum KFL.
> 
> PS: Schöne Bilder kann ich auch von Dir machen:



Na Familie ist ja auch wichtig , und aufs Rad kommen wir doch alle reichlich  im KFL bin ich ja auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren , wenns passt könnte ich ja mal wieder dort vorbei schauen 

Ja Du kannst schöne Fotos von mir machen  Danke schön


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nein, raus gekommen sind wir mal wieder em Hähnchen



Wir sollten uns mal überlegen den Laden zu kaufen. Wird wahrscheinlich auf Dauer billiger 
Vor allem wenn wir das sowieso untrailige Radeln zwischen den dortigen Aufenthalten entfallen lassen. Bei dem einen quitscht es, bei der anderen klackt es, beim dritten schlackert es und von dem vierten wollen wir im Moment gar nicht reden.... und der Chef lässt sich nicht blicken. Nur im Biergarten ist alles top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (22. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Bei dem einen quitscht es, bei der anderen klackt es, beim dritten schlackert es und von dem vierten wollen wir im Moment gar nicht reden.... und der Chef lässt sich nicht blicken. Nur im Biergarten ist alles top.


 
Wenn ich nicht wüsste das es um Eure Bikes geht, könnte man glatt meinen die Rentnerband ist unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüsste das es um Eure Bikes geht, könnte man glatt meinen die Rentnerband ist unterwegs gewesen...



He, wir fahren immerhin in der Verbandsliga!

Hier ein Verband, da ein Verband...


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüsste das es um Eure Bikes geht, könnte man glatt meinen die Rentnerband ist unterwegs gewesen...



Ja, *auch *unseren Bikes geht es nicht so gut. Das Alter halt ...


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> He, wir fahren immerhin in der Verbandsliga!
> 
> Hier ein Verband, da ein Verband...



und fahren zum Glück noch nicht mit dem Bus vor


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2007)

Habe in der Zwischenzeit erfahren, dass das bei *guten *Dämpfern so ist. Hat also alles seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, *auch *unseren Bikes geht es nicht so gut. Das Alter halt ...



Pah mein Rad ist absolut fahrtauglich. Der Fahrer dagegen....


----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Pah mein Rad ist absolut fahrtauglich. Der Fahrer dagegen....



Das Stimmt, das nagelneue Rad ist fahrtauglich   

Kannst Du mal hier anschauen


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, das nagelneue Rad ist fahrtauglich



Jetzt kannst Du Dich auf die Lauer legen und von Jens ein Foto wie dieses machen:   






Ok, in ein paar Wochen...  

Wie is eigentlich der Stand der Dinge? Hamsen schon eingeliefert?


----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2007)

Ralf das ist ja schön das Du dieses Foto gefunden hast 

Da kannst Du sicher sein das ich das mache  ........... er hat sich ja auch so schön viel Mühe gegeben das hervor zu heben   

Ist drin hat sich aber schon vor dem Abendessen gedrückt  dafür gab es später das große goldene M
Hmmmmmm ............ morgen um 7.00 Uhr wecken und dann um ca. 8.00 Uhr unters Messer  ................ 
Schön die Daumen drücken das alles gut verläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schön die Daumen drücken das alles gut verläuft



*Jens, Du schaffst das!* 

Und sieh zu, dass Du bald wieder auf die Beine - äh Reifen - kommst. Die anderen können nicht so schön über Höhenmeter meckern


----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Jens, Du schaffst das!*
> 
> Und sieh zu, dass Du bald wieder auf die Beine - äh Reifen - kommst. Die anderen können nicht so schön über Höhenmeter meckern



Ich meine sein Bruder kann das auch ganz hervorragend


----------



## joscho (25. Juli 2007)

Habe ich eigentlich schon mal gesagt, dass ich ein Fan der Tour de France bin? Dieses Kasperletheater ist ja nun wahrlich nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Ob am Ende überhaupt noch genug für das Treppchen dabei sein werden


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon mal gesagt, dass ich ein Fan der Tour de France bin? Dieses Kasperletheater ist ja nun wahrlich nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Ob am Ende überhaupt noch genug für das Treppchen dabei sein werden



Hähä, am Ende wird TEAM III das einzige Team sein, das noch mitfahren darf  
TTL z.B. fällt ja auch schon weg: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3908470&postcount=3366


----------



## joscho (26. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hähä, am Ende wird TEAM III das einzige Team sein, das noch mitfahren darf



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher! Koffein, Weizen und bergische Waffeln könnten auch zu den verbotenen Substanzen gehören. Außerdem haben wir uns zwar nicht in Mexico aber doch im Bergischen vor den Kontrolleuren versteckt. Stell Dir mal vor, dass das irgendwann mal auffällt  



> TTL z.B. fällt ja auch schon weg: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3908470&postcount=3366




Ach Quatsch, machen doch alle. Man darf sich halt nur nicht erwischen lassen. Die Tour de Farce wird ja nicht auf sportlicher Ebene entschieden. Es ist ein Kampf der Labore und Ermittler. So spannend war es lang nicht mehr. Das Ende ist völlig offen. Vlt. gewinnt wirklich so ein armer Wasserträger, der sich das Dopping einfach (bisher) nicht leisten konnte, weil alle anderen aus dem Spiel sind


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, das nagelneue Rad ist fahrtauglich
> 
> Kannst Du mal hier anschauen




So Teamkollegen Schluss mit lustig. 

Das Cannondings ist ja nur für Fahrten um den Block und hängt ja wegen Umbau auf Dualcontrol noch am Montageständer. Das Scott ist das absolut fahr- und geländetaugliche. 

Der Fahrer hängt nicht mehr am Montageständer, darf aber noch nicht fahren. Und vernünftig getunt haben sie mich auch nicht. Nix mit Fett absaugen. Nur drei Löcher gebohrt um ein bestimmt bleischweres Netz einzubauen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So Teamkollegen Schluss mit lustig.



Na, da sind wir aber froh 



> Nix mit Fett absaugen. Nur drei Löcher gebohrt um ein bestimmt bleischweres Netz einzubauen.



Pah, faule Ausrede - Du hast tagelang nur faul im Bett gelegen und Dir die herrlichsten Speisen reingezogen. Wundere Dich also nicht wenn wir vor Dir im Biergarten sind 

Kollege
joerg


----------



## Tazz (27. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So Teamkollegen Schluss mit lustig.
> 
> Der Fahrer hängt nicht mehr am Montageständer. Nix mit Fett absaugen. Nur drei Löcher gebohrt um ein bestimmt bleischweres Netz einzubauen.
> 
> ...



Da isser ja wieder 


Na hast Du dir ein paar Taschen ins Fell einbauen lassen ?   Für´s Licht oder für die Trinkflasche ?? 

Schön Dich zu lesen ........................ ( fahren kannste ja nicht )

Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na hast Du dir ein paar Taschen ins Fell einbauen lassen ?   Für´s Licht oder für die Trinkflasche ??


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Pah, faule Ausrede - Du hast tagelang nur faul im Bett gelegen und Dir die herrlichsten Speisen reingezogen. Wundere Dich also nicht wenn wir vor Dir im Biergarten sind
> 
> Kollege
> joerg



Ich konnte ja nicht anders. Teile von mir liegen ja immer noch hinter Gittern und werden es hoffentlich auch bleiben. 
Privatpatient + Privatklinik = Schlaraffenland - welch Irrtum 

Werde mich aber bemühen schnellst möglich nicht mehr der Letzte am Biergarten zu sein. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So Teamkollegen Schluss mit lustig.



Ah, schon wieder zurück!  

Die habens wohl nicht länger mit Dir ausgehalten?  
Dauernd Genörgele "Rückenlehne *zu steil*" oder "Matratze *zu hoch*". Halt wie immer ...


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Juli 2007)

Unglaublich! Heute war meine reklamierte Federgabel in der Post!  
Schon nach eineinhalb Wochen!  

Aber heute nach der Tour bin ich zu faul, sie auszuprobieren. Das muss noch bis morgen warten.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...Das muss noch bis morgen warten.



Motivationsloch? 

Na trotzdem Glückwunsch


----------



## joscho (29. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Heute war meine reklamierte Federgabel in der Post!
> Schon nach eineinhalb Wochen!



Das ging wirklich schnell. Gibt es eine Beschreibung was dran war? 



> Aber heute nach der Tour bin ich zu faul, sie auszuprobieren. Das muss noch bis morgen warten.


Ja, ich muss heute auch ein paar Reparaturen durchführen. Ist aber nur Kette und Bremshebel


----------



## Tazz (29. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ging wirklich schnell. Gibt es eine Beschreibung was dran war?
> 
> Ja, ich muss heute auch ein paar Reparaturen durchführen. Ist aber nur Kette und Bremshebel



Das will ich auch haben 

Das ist ja mal eine Erleichterung den Berg hoch zu kommen  und so ne coole Bereifung, quasi ne schöne sache für unseren Jens  ( zur Zeit ) lässig durch den Wald Cruisen..............................

Grüße ich


----------



## joscho (29. Juli 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das will ich auch haben



Ich bin NICHT überrascht 


> Das ist ja mal eine Erleichterung den Berg hoch zu kommen  und so ne coole Bereifung, quasi ne schöne sache für unseren Jens  ( zur Zeit ) lässig durch den Wald Cruisen..............................


Und im Winter hält es auch schön den Rücken warm. Braucht man nicht immer die Rheumadecken umwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (29. Juli 2007)

> Habe ich eigentlich schon mal gesagt, dass ich ein Fan der Tour de France bin? Dieses Kasperletheater ist ja nun wahrlich nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Ob am Ende überhaupt noch genug für das Treppchen dabei sein werden




Ich wollte euch ja alle überraschen und heute Nachmittag als Überraschungssieger auf dem Podest stehen, deswegen auch mein kurzer Exkurs nach Frankreich. Leider hats aber auch mich erwischt und ich bin nach einer Etappe gleich positiv getestet worden. Worauf genau haben Sie mir nicht gesagt, es soll wohl von allem was dabei gewesen sein.   

Ferner wurde meine Crosseinlage mit dem Rennrad als Regelverstoß gewertet - Treppen fahren die üblicherweise wohl nicht  

Tja, das wars dann wohl mit der Rennradkarriere, ist steige ab sofort wieder auf breite Reifen um.  



Melde mich zurück!


----------



## Tazz (29. Juli 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch ja alle überraschen und heute Nachmittag als Überraschungssieger auf dem Podest stehen, deswegen auch mein kurzer Exkurs nach Frankreich. Leider hats aber auch mich erwischt und ich bin nach einer Etappe gleich positiv getestet worden. Worauf genau haben Sie mir nicht gesagt, es soll wohl von allem was dabei gewesen sein.
> 
> Ferner wurde meine Crosseinlage mit dem Rennrad als Regelverstoß gewertet - Treppen fahren die üblicherweise wohl nicht
> 
> ...



Welcome back 
Kommst wohl nicht mit den BUNTEN Pillen parat , dann fahr auch besser weiter MTB ......... steht Dir eh besser  und hier wirst Du auch nicht getestet  ( hoffe Du hattest dennoch einen schönen kurz Urlaub  )

Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2007)

Als Zurzeitnichtradfahrer habe ich entsprechend zu diesem Thema auch nix zu melden. Aber insperiert durch die zahlreichen sinnlosen Beiträge in anderen Threads mußte ich das jetzt auch mal probieren. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2007)

Hallooooohhooooooo
ist denn garniemand hier von uns ??
 
Sach mal Joscho !! mußt Du heute Grilllen  wenn ja  ............................. wo ? ich komme und Grille mit  oder haste doch ne kleine Zeit zum Pedalen treten ?

Grüße ich


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Als Zurzeitnichtradfahrer habe ich entsprechend zu diesem Thema auch nix zu melden. Aber insperiert durch die zahlreichen sinnlosen Beiträge in anderen Threads mußte ich das jetzt auch mal probieren.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Netter Versuch


----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Netter Versuch



Na, dich selbst zum Grillen einzuladen ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na, dich selbst zum Grillen einzuladen ist aber auch nicht schlecht.



Ja, aber klappt nicht , 
Dein kleiner Bruder hüllt sich in Schweigen  ........................
War wohl zu deutlich  ........... das nächste mal  

Gut, Du armer ultra2 ....................... 22.00 Uhr am gewohnten Ort  zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme in flüssiger form  ........................ wo ich ja doch kein Steak bekomme


----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja, aber klappt nicht ,
> Dein kleiner Bruder hüllt sich in Schweigen  ........................
> War wohl zu deutlich  ........... das nächste mal
> 
> Gut, Du armer ultra2 ....................... 22.00 Uhr am gewohnten Ort  zwecks Nahrungsaufnahme in flüssiger form  ........................ wo ich ja doch kein Steak bekomme



So isser halt. 

22.00h ist okay. Soll ich zu Fuß kommen und Du nimmst mich auf dem Rückweg auf'm Rad mit?


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So isser halt.
> 
> 22.00h ist okay. Soll ich zu Fuß kommen und Du nimmst mich auf dem Rückweg auf'm Rad mit?



Der Grillt sicher schon ......................


Nee Nee Herzchen Du nimmst mal schön das Auto mit und bringst mich dann nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2007)

Das Forum ist uns!!!


----------



## joscho (1. August 2007)

Hi Du,



Tazz schrieb:


> Der Grillt sicher schon ......................



ne, da war ich noch schnell eine neue Festplatte kaufen. Mir ist schon wieder eine von diesen Sch... Samsungs abgeraucht 
Aber gegrillt haben wir auch noch. Man muss das Wetter ja nutzen. Du hättest Dich besser per Handy eingeladen 

Ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das Forum ist uns!!!



Ich habs immer gewußt ......................


----------



## ultra2 (4. August 2007)

Sorry, aber ich mußte ja schon weit nach unten scrollen.

Ach ja, danke Tazz für die super Radrunde. 

@Konfuzius - was macht die Inkontinenz? Äh.... des Dämpfers.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Konfuzius - was macht die Inkontinenz? Äh.... des Dämpfers.



Tja, etwas ölig war er ja eben schon...
Hab ihn jetzt mal abgewischt und werde mal sehen, wie es morgen nach der Windeck-Tour aussieht.

Der Moitzfelder Radladen hat übrigens in der Woche von 14:00 bis 18:30 Uhr auf, Samstags 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## joscho (4. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, etwas ölig war er ja eben schon...
> Hab ihn jetzt mal abgewischt und werde mal sehen, wie es morgen nach der Windeck-Tour aussieht.



Den Verdacht auf Inkontinenz hatten wir doch schon auf der letzen Tour!? Gut, dass Du nicht noch mehr von Fox an Deinem Rad hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. August 2007)

Guten morgen Jungs,
Was für ein Sonnenschein da draußen 

Tja wir sollten dem Rallef besser was zu schmieren mit nehmen ! dann klappst auch mit dem Dämpfer ...................... 

Grüße ich


----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja wir sollten dem Rallef besser was zu schmieren mit nehmen !
> 
> Grüße ich



Nee, nee der Rallef bzw. sein Dämpfer ...äh... nein besser ausgedrückt der Dämpfer an seinem Rad schmiert schon mehr als er sollte.


----------



## Tazz (6. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, nee der Rallef bzw. sein Dämpfer ...äh... nein besser ausgedrückt der Dämpfer an seinem Rad schmiert schon mehr als er sollte.



Ja das weiß ich doch 
Ich wollte ja nur ein Trockenlaufen verhindern ................ dat jeht nur mit dem richtigen Mittel  ........ da kannste keine Butter nehmen  

Aber wir hätten gestern viel Salatöl übrig gehabt


----------



## joscho (8. August 2007)

Wer mit dem MTB in die Alpen fährt such vlt. nicht direkt la dolce vita, aber das


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wer mit dem MTB in die Alpen fährt such vlt. nicht direkt la dolce vita, aber das



Die Gegenseite antwortet so:

http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/Panorama/hoppla_da_steht_einer_im_weg_1.536673.html

Scheint mir etwas verbissener an die Sache heran zu gehen.


----------



## Konfuzius (8. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Den Verdacht auf Inkontinenz hatten wir doch schon auf der letzen Tour!? Gut, dass Du nicht noch mehr von Fox an Deinem Rad hast.



Der Fox *Dämpfer *ist jetzt zum Ölnachfüllen bei Rose  
Eine Woche, nachdem ich die Fox *Gabel *aus der Reparatur wieder bekommen habe...

Habe dafür jetzt mein Starrgabel-Stahl-MTB wieder fit gemacht


----------



## Merlin (8. August 2007)

> Starrgabel-Stahl-MTB wieder fit gemacht



Da kenne ich noch jemanden, der das gerade macht. Namen wollen wir hier aber nicht nennen...gel, Frank


----------



## Konfuzius (8. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da kenne ich noch jemanden, der das gerade macht. Namen wollen wir hier aber nicht nennen...gel, Frank



Aber hoffentlich nicht, weil die Magura Gabel den Geist aufgegeben hat?


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der Fox *Dämpfer *ist jetzt zum Ölnachfüllen bei Rose
> Eine Woche, nachdem ich die Fox *Gabel *aus der Reparatur wieder bekommen habe...
> 
> Habe dafür jetzt mein Starrgabel-Stahl-MTB wieder fit gemacht



Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt das mein Scott-Dämpfer seit November 2005 klaglos mich und mein Unwesen aushält?


----------



## joscho (9. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der Fox *Dämpfer *ist jetzt zum Ölnachfüllen bei Rose
> Eine Woche, nachdem ich die Fox *Gabel *aus der Reparatur wieder bekommen habe...



Ziemlich ärgerlich diese Füchse. Hoffe mal, dass die Sache auch diesmal relativ schnell erledigt ist.



> Habe dafür jetzt mein Starrgabel-Stahl-MTB wieder fit gemacht



Geringer Luftdruck reicht für Dich ja auch aus als Federung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (9. August 2007)

> Aber hoffentlich nicht, weil die Magura Gabel den Geist aufgegeben hat?



Auf die wartet er ja noch, also keine Gefahr. Übrigens, lieber Ralf: Magura baut auch gute Dämpfer...


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2007)

Wieder zuhause. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3957701&postcount=1280


----------



## Cheetah (10. August 2007)

Und? War es schön draußen?


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Und? War es schön draußen?



War zwar schon dunkel bei den TTL's, aber wenigstens trocken.


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> War zwar schon dunkel bei den TTL's...


 

...wer's glaubt  .


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wieder zuhause.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3957701&postcount=1280




Welcome home


----------



## Cheetah (10. August 2007)

Zeit der Wölfe


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...wer's glaubt  .



Hey Eifelwolf  
Die Baterie ist alle ............. 
ist schon wieder aus


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2007)

Im derzeitigen TTL-Lazarett müssen wir Strom sparen - Kerzenschein ist eh romantischer, oder....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...wer's glaubt  .



Echt, war keiner mehr auf.


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2007)

Lazarett...ich habe da momentan eher die Impression einer Restekiste.


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Lazarett...ich habe da momentan eher die Impression einer Restekiste.



Und  ??????????
Wie ist zur Zeit  der Eindruck


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2007)

Welcher Eindruck bzw. von was?


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Welcher Eindruck bzw. von was?



Von deiner Restkiste
(Impression einer Restekiste)hast Du doch geschrieben  .....oder nicht ................. hmmmm ......... ..........tze ................


liebe Grüße


----------



## Krampe (11. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Von deiner Restkiste
> (Impression einer Restekiste)hast Du doch geschrieben  .....oder nicht ................. hmmmm ......... ..........tze ................
> 
> 
> liebe Grüße



Wieso?
 *Mein Kasten ist voll*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. August 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wieso?
> *Mein Kasten ist voll*...




Was für eine seeligkeit man doch damit erlangen kann


----------



## Merlin (11. August 2007)

> (Impression einer Restekiste)hast Du doch geschrieben  .....oder nicht ................. hmmmm ......... ..........tze




Na du nimmst es aber wieder genau. Also: Streiche Impression, setze Eindruck


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na du nimmst es aber wieder genau. Also: Streiche Impression, setze Eindruck



Gesetzt


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2007)

Tschööööööööööööööööö 
 ................................................................................

Jungs bis nächste Woche 

Grüße
Ich


----------



## ultra2 (12. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tschööööööööööööööööö
> ................................................................................
> 
> Jungs bis nächste Woche
> ...



Tschöööööööööööööööööööööööö   

Einen schönen Urlaub, sonniges Wetter mit allem drum und dran 

Grüße
auch ich

ps. Und erhol Dich gut von uns. In ca. 2 Wochen sind dann alle wieder an Bord. Ja, vermutlich auch ich


----------



## joscho (12. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tschööööööööööööööööö
> ................................................................................



Ja ja, fahr Du nur in den Urlaub während ich hier ganz alleine auf Tour gehen muss  Keine Socke verfügbar.



> Jungs bis nächste Woche


Mädel, viel Spaß und gute Erholung.
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (13. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tschööööööööööööööööö
> ................................................................................
> 
> Jungs bis nächste Woche



Genau! Schööööö!
Und schönen Urlaub auch von mir (äh ... gehabt zu haben, wenn Du das liest  )

Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden
Rallef


----------



## soka70 (14. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tschööööööööööööööööö
> ................................................................................
> 
> Jungs bis nächste Woche
> ...



...fühle mich, wenn auch um Tage verspätet ebenfalls angesprochen ("Jungs"!!!!) 

Genieße die Zeit!!!!  Bis bald,


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2007)

Ich könnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe heute einen Anruf von Rose bekommen. An meinem Dämpfer ist irgend eine Dichtung hin, die Rose selber nicht reparieren kann.

Das Schöne daran ist: Die Dichtung hat nur 6 Monate Garantie, weil Verschleißteil. Also wahrscheinlich Rechnung von Fox.
Toll, ein Gerät, bei dem der Hersteller selber davon ausgeht, dass es nach 6 Monaten zur Reparatur muß  

Aber das Allerschönste ist: Das Einschicken dauert wohl zweieinhalb Wochen oder mehr. Wenn ich also Anfang September in die Alpen will und zwar _mit_ Fahrrad, kann ich zusehen, wo ich nen Dämpfer her bekomme...

@joscho: Weißt Du, ob unsere Bestellung schon unterwegs ist, oder ob man da noch was dran hängen kann?


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2007)

> Toll, ein Gerät, bei dem der Hersteller selber davon ausgeht, dass es nach 6 Monaten zur Reparatur muß



Fox geht halt nicht von KFL-Wetter aus  


Also, ich sags ungern zweimal, aber für dich lieber Ralf mache ich eine Ausnahme  : Magura baut (inzwischen) nicht nur top Gabeln, sondern auch gute und haltbare Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. August 2007)

Einmal reicht...sorry fürs Spamen!


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Magura baut (inzwischen) nicht nur top Gabeln, sondern auch gute und haltbare Dämpfer...



Da hab ich selbstverständlich sofort nach geschaut!  
Aber was ich gefunden hab, war mir zu teuer. Zumal ich das Ding diesmal auch nicht für mein Ersatzrad brauchen kann...


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2007)

Kommt drauf an, wo man ihn herkriegt...


----------



## joscho (14. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich könnt :kotz:
> 
> Habe heute einen Anruf von Rose bekommen. An meinem Dämpfer ist irgend eine Dichtung hin, die Rose selber nicht reparieren kann.
> 
> ...



Haben die was zu den Kosten gesagt?



> @joscho: Weißt Du, ob unsere Bestellung schon unterwegs ist, oder ob man da noch was dran hängen kann?



Zumindest angekommen ist sie noch nicht. Ob raus kann ich nicht sagen. 
Musst Du den Jens fragen. Wenn noch im Hause, dann sollte dranhängen gar kein Problem sein.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## joscho (14. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Einmal reicht...sorry fürs Spamen!



Fällt hier nicht auf


----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @joscho: Weißt Du, ob unsere Bestellung schon unterwegs ist, oder ob man da noch was dran hängen kann?



Da ich zwar nicht joscho bin, aber die Bestellung über mich läuft, kann ich Dir mitteilen: Nein ist noch nicht raus. 

Und die verkaufen auch keine Dämpfer.

Wenn ich Du wäre, sprich kein Scott fahren würde und einen Übergangsdämpfer bräuchte würde ich hier zuschlagen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a3747/ssd_225_daempfer_190_mm.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a1885/qr_daempfer_190_x_50_mm.html

Müßte passen, und günstiger wirst Du wahrscheinlich keinen finden. Solltest Dich mit TAZZ und Joscho zusammen tun. Ihr habt ja alle das gleiche Einbaumaß. 

Wenn ich irgendwas organisieren soll: Ruf mich an!!! 

Grüße in den Norden
Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Du wäre, sprich kein Scott fahren würde und einen Übergangsdämpfer bräuchte würde ich hier zuschlagen:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a3747/ssd_225_daempfer_190_mm.html



Yep, an was in der Preiskategorie hab ich gedacht...
Leider ohne Lock out, aber den kann man dafür wohl nicht erwarten.

Haben DIE übrigens auch:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Federelemente/SSD225+D%E4mpfer+ohne+Buchsen+-+SONDERPREIS



ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwas organisieren soll: Ruf mich an!!!



Werd mich mal umsehen und melde mich morgen Vormittag mal. Danke!



ultra2 schrieb:


> Grüße in den Norden
> Jens



Bin schon wieder im Süden  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## joscho (14. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Müßte passen, und günstiger wirst Du wahrscheinlich keinen finden.



Und wenn es unbedingt wieder Fox sein muss, dann mal bei eBäh reinschauen. Da werden einem die Dinger hinterhergeworfen.



> Solltest Dich mit TAZZ und Joscho zusammen tun. Ihr habt ja alle das gleiche Einbaumaß.



Verstehe ich nicht. Ich haben keinen Fox-Dämpfer, also auch kein Problem  Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß wir uns nicht zusammen tun können, aber bei was?

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und wenn es unbedingt wieder Fox sein muss, dann mal bei eBäh reinschauen. Da werden einem die Dinger hinterhergeworfen.



Muss es nicht  



			
				joscho schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die was zu den Kosten gesagt?



Der Rose-Techniker meinte nur, dass Fox etwas berechnen _könnte_, wg. Verschleißteil. Mit Glück auch nicht. Aber zur Höhe konnte er nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und wenn es unbedingt wieder Fox sein muss, dann mal bei eBäh reinschauen. Da werden einem die Dinger hinterhergeworfen.



iiiiiiibäääääh würde ich nicht machen. Schon gar keinen gebrauchten.



joscho schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Ich haben keinen Fox-Dämpfer, also auch kein Problem



Abwarten 



joscho schrieb:


> Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß wir uns nicht zusammen tun können, aber bei was?



Na, dann geh mal tief in Dich und überleg mal. 

@Konfuzius: Habe ich wohl auf deren Seite übersehen. Ausserdem liefern die ja irgendwie nicht. 

Grüße aus der Mitte in die Mitte und in den Süden


----------



## joscho (14. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> iiiiiiibäääääh würde ich nicht machen. Schon gar keinen gebrauchten.



Gebraucht würde ich auch nicht kaufen. Aber es wird auch reichlich Neuware angeboten.



> Na, dann geh mal tief in Dich und überleg mal.



Na, Du bist vielleicht eine Hilfe.


----------



## GeDe (15. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich könnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2007)

Frank hat glaube ich einen 190mm Ersatzdämpfer daheim liegen...




> Und wenn es unbedingt wieder *S*ox sein muss, dann mal bei eBäh reinschauen. Da werden einem die Dinger hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2007)

Frank hat auch schon dran gedacht, nur was ist den Buchsen? Für den Odin bracht man Buchsen die mit den Kugelgelenken   harmonieren.

Wenn der Dämpfer ein RP 23 oder ein RP 3 ist, könnte es ein bekanntes Problem sein, es sind da minderwertige Dichtungen verbaut worden. In so einen Fall soll Toxoholics auch mal schnell sein.


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2007)

> könnte es ein bekanntes SOX Problem sein



Habe deinen Beitrag um ein entscheidendes Wort ergänzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (15. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer ein RP 23 oder ein RP 3 ist, könnte es ein bekanntes Problem sein, es sind da minderwertige Dichtungen verbaut worden. In so einen Fall soll Toxoholics auch mal schnell sein.



Siehe http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=23364


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2007)

Ist denn jetzt Magura wirklich soviel besser? 

Bei den paar Gabeln bzw. Dämpfern die bis jetzt verkauft worden können natürlich nur entsprechend weniger Reklamationen publik werden.

Meine Erfahrung mit Magura war allerdings nur mit der Luise FR 2003/2004.
Und diese Bremse war wirklich Schei... 

Meine Fox-Gabel war nach 3 Monaten beim Service und läuft seit Anfang 2006 anstandslos. Vielleicht müßen die Fox-Teile immer erstmal zur Wartung bis sie einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2007)

Danke für eure Unterstützung, Jungs  

Hab mir jetzt bei H&S den da: http://bike-discount.de/shop/k379/a3747/ssd_225_daempfer_190_mm.html zurücklegen lassen.
Werde ihn wohl morgen abholen, dann ist das WE gerettet  



GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo, hab zufällig euren Beirag gelesen.
> ich habe diesbezüglich gute Erfahrungen mit Toxoholics gemacht. Habe allerdings dann keinen Händler eingeschaltet, sondern mich direkt mit denen
> in Verbindung gesetzt und  - in meinem Fall - die Gabel eingeschickt.
> evtl. gibt's ja noch Kulanz - Fragen oder anrufen kostet nichts. Allerdings habe ich auch 3 Wochen warten müssen.
> Gruß GeDe



Rose wird den Dämpfer auch zu Toxoholic schicken.
Vor 3 Wochen war meine Fox Gabel defekt, hab ich auch zu Rose eingeschickt und hatte hinterher einen Toxoholic-Aufkleber drauf.
Da ich aber das Zeugs an einem Rose-Komplettrad gekauft hab und auch nur davon eine Rechnung habe, geh ich während der Garantie lieber über den Händler.



joscho schrieb:


> Siehe http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=23364



Hmm, der Artikel spricht von der Wintersaison 2001. Ob das noch gilt? 



Cheetah schrieb:


> Frank hat auch schon dran gedacht, nur was ist den Buchsen? Für den Odin bracht man Buchsen die mit den Kugelgelenken   harmonieren.



Der DT Swiss hat glaub ich auch Kugelgelenke. Da brauch ich wohl dann auch neue Buchsen?


----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2007)

Du brauchst neue Buchsen.


----------



## joscho (15. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hmm, der Artikel spricht von der Wintersaison 2001. Ob das noch gilt?



Ich weiß. Wollte Dir nur etwas Hoffnung machen 



> Der DT Swiss hat glaub ich auch Kugelgelenke. Da brauch ich wohl dann auch neue Buchsen?



Ja. Diese Kugelgelenke sorgten ja letzten für die kleine Irritation bei mir. Die Buchsen sind schweineteuer. Je nach dem was Du brauchst zahlst Du zwischen 33,- und 60,- EUR


----------



## ultra2 (17. August 2007)

Hallo Team,

ich habe da gerade im äh.... habe Threadnamen schon wieder vergessen. Ich kann mir die nicht so wichtigen Dinge einfach nicht mehr merken. 

Ähm.... was wollte ich sagen... ach ja, da stand es gäbe Threads, dort würde gespamt und Touren nicht öffentlich gemacht. 

Weiß eine(r) von euch wo man diese Threads finden kann. 

Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben. 

Grüße vom Teamkollegen


----------



## joscho (19. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ähm.... was wollte ich sagen... ach ja, da stand es gäbe Threads, dort würde gespamt und Touren nicht öffentlich gemacht.
> 
> Weiß eine(r) von euch wo man diese Threads finden kann.



Tut mir leid, da kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Aber man sollte auch nicht auf jedes Gerede wert legen.
Heute waren auf jeden Fall Ralf und Ich rund um Bad Münstereifel unterwegs. Für den Chef war das wohl leider zu geheim - er war wieder mal nicht dabei. Obwohl die Tour sogar ausgeschildert war (bis auf einige nicht ganz unwichtige Stellen). Deine besten Wünsche  haben sich zwar spät, aber eben doch erfüllt - kurz vor Schluss sind wir in den Regen gekommen. 

ciao...
joscho

@Ralf Daten 60csx:
64,43 km, 4:48h in Bewegung, 73 km/h max, 572m max, 1308 hm


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Deine besten Wünsche  haben sich zwar spät, aber eben doch erfüllt - kurz vor Schluss sind wir in den Regen gekommen.



Wenigsten etwas. 



joscho schrieb:


> @Ralf Daten 60csx:
> 64,43 km, 4:48h in Bewegung, 73 km/h max, 572m max, 1308 hm



@mich selber:
33,36 Km, 1:59h Bewegung kann man das kaum nennen,38,5 Km max, 208 Hm

Ich will auch wieder  ins Gelände


----------



## joscho (19. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder  ins Gelände



Stell Dich doch einfach in die Pampa - aber nimm einen Regenschirm mit


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Stell Dich doch einfach in die Pampa - aber nimm einen Regenschirm mit



Ha, sehr lustisch.  

Soll ich wirklich morgen die Annahme verweigern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. August 2007)

Junge Junge Junge 

Urlaub rum so ne sche..... 

Schön das ihr in der Gegend rum düst 
Ich jetzt seit ner Woche in schrift und Zahl 8 Tage  0 km ............ 0 hm ................ 



Ich will auch ins Gelände    

Gruß und so


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge
> 
> Urlaub rum so ne sche.....
> 
> ...



Erst mal: Welcome back!  

Und nun: Stell Dich mal nicht so an! Ich darf schon seit fünf Wochen nicht im Dreck spielen.


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2007)

Ich hätte auch ein Ersatz für unseren Rallef     

komplett ohne Dämpfer 

wird ja eh überbewertet ...............................


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch ein Ersatz für unseren Rallef
> 
> komplett ohne Dämpfer
> 
> wird ja eh überbewertet ...............................




Ah, eins aus dem Cannondale-Programm 2008


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Erst mal: Welcome back!
> 
> Und nun: Stell Dich mal nicht so an! Ich darf schon seit fünf Wochen nicht im Dreck spielen.



Ja, Danke schön  

Nun gut Du hast sicher recht ............... aber ist da bei Dir nicht schon sowas wie die gemeine Gewohnheit ? 
Das kann man bei mir sicher nicht sagen .............


----------



## Merlin (19. August 2007)

Das Ding sieht verdammt schnell aus! (So ganz ohne Bremsen).....


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nun gut Du hast sicher recht ............... aber ist da bei Dir nicht schon sowas wie die gemeine Gewohnheit ?



Böses Mädchen


----------



## Merlin (19. August 2007)

> Ah, eins aus dem Cannondale-Programm 2008




Eher ein Erlkönig für 2009....


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2007)

Ja der Rallef ist ja auch schnell 

Bremsen werden auch wie Dämpfer überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Böses Mädchen



Ups  .......................


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht verdammt schnell aus! (So ganz ohne Bremsen).....



Es hat doch eine Rücktrittbremse. Der Rest ist der Gewichtsoptimierung zum Opfer gefallen. Ein Racebike halt.


----------



## joscho (20. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ha, sehr lustisch.
> 
> Soll ich wirklich morgen die Annahme verweigern?



Ich will ja nur nicht, dass Du den Bezug verlierst  Einen der nie fährt aber dauernd drüber schreibt gibt es ja schon


----------



## joscho (20. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaub rum so ne sche.....


Ach, Urlaub wird doch völlig überbewertet 



> Schön das ihr in der Gegend rum düst


Schön, dass Du wieder da bist. Und "düsen" würde ich das nun wahrlich nicht nennen 



> Ich jetzt seit ner Woche in schrift und Zahl 8 Tage  0 km ............ 0 hm ................


Na ja, angeblich kann man das Rad fahren ja nicht verlernen. Fängste erst mal mit kleinen Einheiten an - dann wird das schon wieder. 



Tazz schrieb:


> Bremsen werden auch wie Dämpfer überbewertet



Ich glaube, der Rallef hätte gestern von beidem gerne mehr gehabt  Es gab da schon ein paar Abfahrten wo man vernünftige Bremsen zu schätzen wusste. Aber im Notfall würde er auch damit fahren.


----------



## joscho (20. August 2007)

Ein Autist glaubt Mike Tyson zu sein. Verrückte Welt!

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,500740,00.html


----------



## joscho (20. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch ein Ersatz für unseren Rallef
> 
> komplett ohne Dämpfer
> 
> wird ja eh überbewertet ...............................



Hier das Material für das ganze Team  http://www.ervnet.de/rad/valon/pict0389.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

Wow .................. 

Team III macht sich   









Ich möchte das in der mitte 


 Grüße


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2007)

> Ich möchte das in der mitte




War ja klar, aber angeblich denken ja wir Männer immer nur an das Eine...


----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> War ja klar, aber angeblich denken ja wir Männer immer nur an das Eine...



Nee Nee ich hab mir schöne Sättel aus Holland mitgebracht 

siehe hier ....................


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> War ja klar, aber angeblich denken ja wir Männer immer nur an das Eine...



Wenn ich richtig zähle, sind es sieben Lenker. Damit wäre das sattellose Rad nicht das in der Mitte. Du Ferkel. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie das Tazz gezählt hat.


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2007)

Ich zähle sechs Lenker, so wie Tazz wahrscheinlich auch. Und wieso bin ich das Ferkel - Renate war scharf auf dieses Rad 



> Nee Nee ich hab mir schöne Sättel aus Holland mitgebracht



Vergiss es, so leicht kommst du nicht aus der Sache raus...


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich zähle sechs Lenker, so wie Tazz wahrscheinlich auch. Und wieso bin ich das Ferkel - Renate war scharf auf dieses Rad
> 
> 
> 
> Vergiss es, so leicht kommst du nicht aus der Sache raus...



A) bei sechs Rädern wird es schwer das Rad aus der Mitte zu nehmen. 

B) Zwei Lenker rechts neben dem ominösen Rad, links drei Lenker übereinander plus ganz links noch einen. Macht sechs. Und dann noch der Lenker des corpus delicti. Oder muß ich zum Augendoc?


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2007)

zu A) Hast Recht.

zu B) Hast auch Recht. Zumindest was die Lenker angeht.


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> zu A) Hast Recht.
> 
> zu B) Hast auch Recht. Zumindest was die Lenker angeht.



zu B) Wo der Rest des Rades ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. 

Wollte @Tazz nur die Chance geben aus der Nummer raus zu kommen.


----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> zu B) Wo der Rest des Rades ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.
> 
> Wollte @Tazz nur die Chance geben aus der Nummer raus zu kommen.



Oh wie süß  

Danke Danke  .............. aber  .......ähmmm  ................. ich war ja garnicht drin 

Ich glaub ich hab einfach nicht sone komischen Gedanken wie der Herr Merlin  aber hey Tom .... mach dir nix draus  bist ja ein Mann ! 


Grüße von Mir


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2007)

> Ich glaub ich hab einfach nicht sone komischen Gedanken wie der Herr Merlin  aber hey Tom .... mach dir nix draus  bist ja ein Mann !



Netter Versuch, aber dafür hast du jetzt 20 Minuten gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, aber dafür hast du jetzt 20 Minuten gebraucht



Nee Nee ich hab mit Frank telefoniert ....................... ( Ferkel )


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2007)

> Nee Nee ich hab mit Frank telefoniert



Das kann ich ausschließen, denn das geht erfahrungsgemäß nicht unter 45 Minunten.  Und du bist ne Frau!   

So langsam wirst du unglaubwürdig...


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2007)

So, Themenwechsel 

Wie wird das Wetter morgen?


----------



## Balu. (20. August 2007)

> Das kann ich ausschließen, denn das geht erfahrungsgemäß nicht unter 45 Minunten.


----------



## joscho (20. August 2007)

*Um diesen Spökes mal ein Ende zu machen; Es sind 6,5 Räder*  *Und egal welche Diskalkulie; das in der Mitte hat keinen Sattel. Aber egal; ich teile sie ein!
Hier kann doch nicht jeder machen was er will.

Von links nach recht;
jens (bequemer Sattel mit Aussparung), ich (Rennlenker - wers braucht), ralf (ist ja nicht so groß), tazz (hat bereits Ersatzsattel)

Der Rest kommt auf den Materialwagen.
*


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2007)

> So, Themenwechsel





> Um diesen Spökes mal ein Ende zu machen




Protest! Seit wann wird denn hier das Spamen unterbunden...


Na, ich geh jetzt pennen...bis morgen dann!


----------



## joscho (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Protest! Seit wann wird denn hier das Spamen unterbunden...



Schon immer! Deshalb ist der Thread ja spammfrei


----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Protest! Seit wann wird denn hier das Spamen unterbunden...
> 
> 
> Na, ich geh jetzt pennen...bis morgen dann!



Noch ne Info !!! ich habe länger als 45 Minuten mit Frank Telefoniert , schon allein weil ich erst mal 30 Minuten mit Renate gesprochen habe ..... dann noch die 45 Minuten die der Frank verbucht ................

@ ultre2  Wetter für morgen      [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2];  überwiegend bewölkt[/SIZE][/FONT]   [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]Maximal 21[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]Minimal 15 

@ joscho  super einteilung der Räder 
[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Balu. (20. August 2007)

> Wetter für morgen ; überwiegend bewölkt Maximal 21Minimal 15



Uninteressant !!

Regen oder nicht Regen ... ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Uninteressant !!
> 
> Regen oder nicht Regen ... ?!?



Kein Regen ....... aber bewölkt 

zufrieden


----------



## Balu. (20. August 2007)

Wo hast´n das her ?

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=Koeln&tag=1


----------



## Tazz (20. August 2007)

Yahoo Wetter Köln 

Morgen kein Regen ( du schaust das falsche Wetter )
So, muß auch Augenpflege betreiben 
Tschüß bis die Tage


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2007)

Da hats heut am End doch geregnet 

man  sagt der Wille zählt ....................(Yahoo Wetter ist auch Mist  ) und Balubärchen hatte doch recht , aber meine Vorhersagt klang besser


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da hats heut am End doch geregnet



Und am Anfang, in der Mitte und zwischendurch.


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und am Anfang, in der Mitte und zwischendurch.




Häh ?  nee nee ............................................ Nur am End


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Häh ?  nee nee ............................................ Nur am End



Ist dann wohl bei mir sowas wie "gefühlte Temperatur" 

Sollten wir morgen fahren, so ich stark dafür eine Strassenrunde zu drehen.


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist dann wohl bei mir sowas wie "gefühlte Temperatur"
> 
> Sollten wir morgen fahren, so ich stark dafür eine Strassenrunde zu drehen.



hmmm ................. Strasserunde im Dauerregen    jippy  

Winterpokal wir vermissen Dich


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> hmmm ................. Strasserunde im Dauerregen    jippy
> 
> Winterpokal wir vermissen Dich



Nö, bei Regen lieber nicht. Erst wenn es wieder Punkte dafür gibt. 

Was macht den morgen unser Starrbike-Freak? 

Alles schön zusammen geschraubt?


----------



## Konfuzius (21. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was macht den morgen unser Starrbike-Freak?



Ich vermute, Du meinst mich  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Alles schön zusammen geschraubt?



Ja, dank freundlicher Unterstützung  ist der Dämpfer jetzt drin und der Rest ist auch fast zusammen geschraubt. Reifen und Röllchen fehlen noch, aber das mach ich morgen.

Wenns morgen Abend nicht zu sehr suppt, fahr ich KFL - mit Federung!  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Du meinst mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön schön. Und morgen kommt dann wahrscheinlich auch der Fox-Dämpfer wieder.


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Du meinst mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ?? hat die Federung gehalten ??

Grüße Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (22. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und ?? hat die Federung gehalten ??
> 
> Grüße Renate



Jaaa! Es wippt ein wenig mehr...
Und der neue Reifen hat nochn Ei, aber das wird noch

Was isn mit Dir? Radfaul?


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2007)

hmmmm ......... 

Verlernt ............................. Urlaubsfaulheit ................ schlechtes Wetter  ...................... kranke Füße  .................. Fieber ............

Na Du weißt schon was ich meine 

Aber schön das Dein Bike bald mal fertig ist und ....... vorallem das es hält 

Grüße


----------



## joscho (23. August 2007)

Das könnte ein wirklich nettes Wochenende geben. Alle Insassen sind radelfähig, die Bikes wohl auch und das Wetter verspricht mitzuspielen. Ein seltener Zustand. Wir sollten es nutzen.

Wie sieht es aus Mädels und Jungs, schaffen wir zwei Tagestouren (Sa. + So.)?

joscho

P.S.: Streckenplanungsaufgaben werden entsprechend des Behindertengrades übernommen


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir sollten es nutzen.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus Mädels und Jungs, schaffen wir zwei Tagestouren (Sa. + So.)?    Neeeeehheee nix davon .
> 
> joscho



Wie bedauerlich  .................................... 

Samstag : Schulfest 
Sonntag : Kinderdienst 


Das wird ein Tazz freies WE für euch ............  immer schön genießen  ich komme wieder  keine Frage .

Gruß Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. August 2007)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, aber ich suche einen Biketermin für Sonntag


----------



## joscho (23. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wie bedauerlich  ....................................
> 
> Samstag : Schulfest
> Sonntag : Kinderdienst



*Kinderkram!  *Ist wichtig.

Ganz viel Spaß Euch beiden 


Trotzdem schade. Da dachte ich, endlich mal wieder vollständig - sind wir ja bald wieder nicht  - und dann so was. 
Sonja!! Was ist mit Dir? Sonst wird das ja schon wieder so eine Männer-allein-im-Wald-Nummer.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Krampe (23. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir nicht, aber ich suche einen Biketermin für Sonntag



http://www.houffamarathon.be/


----------



## soka70 (23. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Sonja!! Was ist mit Dir? Sonst wird das ja schon wieder so eine Männer-allein-im-Wald-Nummer.



Hi liebes Team III,

also bislang sieht mein WE noch sehr entspannt aus. Können gerne was für Sonntag planen, bitte nicht ganz so früh, da in Siegburg Stadtfest ist und wie ihr sicherlich erahnen könnt, die soka dort Samstagabend mit ihren Mädels aufschlagen wird!

Also lieber Jörg, sei gnädig in der zeitlichen Planung ...  und bitte nicht ganz soviel HM, bin glaube ich ewig nicht mehr MTB gefahren, ein paar Trails wären aber schon nett


----------



## soka70 (23. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wie bedauerlich  ....................................
> 
> Samstag : Schulfest
> Sonntag : Kinderdienst
> ...



Das will ich doch schwer hoffen!!!!

Dir und deiner Süßen ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Das will ich doch schwer hoffen!!!  ja sicher sicher
> 
> Dir und deiner Süßen ein schönes Wochenende... Danke   euch auch allen und vor allem ein paar schöne Trails
> 
> ist der Rallef nicht schon wieder in Urlaub ?? oder erst nächste Woche ?


Grüße Ich


----------



## joscho (23. August 2007)

Hallo liebste aller Außenstellen 



soka70 schrieb:


> Also lieber Jörg, sei gnädig in der zeitlichen Planung ...  und bitte nicht ganz soviel HM, bin glaube ich ewig nicht mehr MTB gefahren, ein paar Trails wären aber schon nett



Ich plane gar nicht. Das überlassen wir - wie bereits angedeutet - unserem frisch Genesendem. Ich glaube, dass ihr da bzgl. der Strecke Euch schon einig werdet  Wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht Schlammschlacht im Naafbachtal mit bibi.
Allerdings plädiere ich für den Vormittag als Starttermin. Wie sollen wir es sonst schaffen eine Tagestour daraus zu machen 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich plane gar nicht. Das überlassen wir - wie bereits angedeutet - unserem frisch Genesendem. Ich glaube, dass ihr da bzgl. der Strecke Euch schon einig werdet  Wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht Schlammschlacht im Naafbachtal mit bibi.
> Allerdings plädiere ich für den Vormittag als Starttermin. Wie sollen wir es sonst schaffen eine Tagestour daraus zu machen
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Dann werde ich mal was Sonja und mich kompatibles suchen. Oder was gaaaanz ruhiges fürn Rallef 

Jetzt darf ich vorübergehend wieder im Dreck spielen und das Tazz kann nicht. Wie blöd


----------



## Konfuzius (23. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal was Sonja und mich kompatibles suchen. Oder was gaaaanz ruhiges fürn Rallef
> 
> Jetzt darf ich vorübergehend wieder im Dreck spielen und das Tazz kann nicht. Wie blöd



Rallef ist erst am 1.9. weg  

Aber was gaaanz Langsames braucht der auch glaub ich nicht mehr, so laaangsam scheint das Knie wieder zu werden (nochmal  )
Eher so was Mittleres.  



soka70 schrieb:


> und bitte nicht ganz soviel HM, bin glaube ich ewig nicht mehr MTB gefahren, ein paar Trails wären aber schon nett



Also!  Willst Du am Gardasee etwa bei der Wandergruppe teilnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht Schlammschlacht im Naafbachtal mit bibi.
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Hallo,
Schlammschlacht im Naafbachtal??? 
Hat Sonja geplaudert?  
Ok, ich habe am Sonntag ca. 1000 hm auf 40 km geplant. 
Ende September gibts wieder eine Bike&Run-Tour ala Udo, auch für Mädels 
VG Werner


----------



## joscho (24. August 2007)

Guten Morgen bibi,



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Schlammschlacht im Naafbachtal???
> Hat Sonja geplaudert?



Nein, aber Dir und Naafbachtal eilt so ein gewisser Ruf voraus 



> Ok, ich habe am Sonntag ca. 1000 hm auf 40 km geplant.


Leider zur Zeit nicht ganz kompatibel zu der Verfassung einiger Teammitglieder  Euch viel Spaß im Matsch 



> Ende September gibts wieder eine Bike&Run-Tour ala Udo, auch für Mädels
> VG Werner


Das klingt als ob wir uns da sehen könnten.

Schönen Tag und vor allem schönes trockenes Wochenende
joscho


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

Die Verwendung von Farbe, Schriftgröße und Smileys in Eurem Fred erinnert sehr an den legendären Fläätdrop-Fred. 

Nur, mehr Bilder wären wünschenswert ...


----------



## Tazz (24. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Verwendung von Farbe, Schriftgröße und Smileys in Eurem Fred erinnert sehr an den legendären Fläätdrop-Fred.
> 
> Nur, mehr Bilder wären wünschenswert ...



Hmmmm ......................   ( immer diese Vergleiche  )

die sache mit den Bildern ist ja so  wir sind die selben wie z.B. gestern  oder vorgestern  und wir wissen ja wie wir aussehen 

Und die Bilder mit dem Mais,Weizen , oder mit Panorama werden nicht so gerne gesehen weil ja kein trail zu sehen ist und wir somit quasi keine guten Biker sind ........................ aber Du hast sicher schöne Bildchen zu posten  Urkunden und Racebildchen .... oder so 

Grüße 
Tazz


----------



## Konfuzius (25. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Verwendung von Farbe, Schriftgröße und Smileys in Eurem Fred erinnert sehr an den legendären Fläätdrop-Fred.
> 
> Nur, mehr Bilder wären wünschenswert ...



Bitte schön.
Hier hast Du ein Bild


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bitte Schön.
> Hier hast Du ein Bild



Nein, ich will nicht wissen wer der/die/das auf dem Bild ist. 

@Tazz: Wir werden halt ein paar Trailbilder machen und reinstellen.
Wenns hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (25. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein, ich will nicht wissen wer der/die/das auf dem Bild ist.



Der Team III - Einheitshelm für die nächste Saison  



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht im Naafbachtal???
> Hat Sonja geplaudert?



Nein, Du hattest dir noch einen weiteren Team III - Spion auf Deiner Naafbachtour eingefangen


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der Team III - Einheitshelm für die nächste Saison



Das ist wohl der Grund warum Du dir nicht mal Deine eigenen Klamotten kaufen darfst.

Mach sofort die Bestellung rückgängig.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Tazz: Wir werden halt ein paar Trailbilder machen und reinstellen.
> Wenns hilft.



Haben wir doch schon!  
(Mann, war das ein Akt, Rad und Fahrer da oben so lange still zu halten, bis das Bild im Kasten war  )


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!! 

Haben wir schon .....................  

ich und mein Handy  schööööööööne Kombi  gele Jungs   .......

Grüß  euch


----------



## joscho (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ich und mein Handy  schööööööööne Kombi  gele Jungs   .......



Ich würde es eher eine *Symbiose* nennen


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!
> 
> Haben wir schon .....................
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch tatsächlich mehr Bilder.


----------



## joscho (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und die Bilder mit dem Mais,Weizen , oder mit Panorama werden nicht so gerne gesehen weil ja kein trail zu sehen ist und wir somit quasi keine guten Biker sind



Ach, immer diese Trails - da könnte man ja sich, oder schlimmer noch das Bike, dreckig machen


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, immer diese Trails - da könnte man ja sich, oder schlimmer noch das Bike, dreckig machen



Und wie er versucht am Baum und im Gras die Schuhe wieder sauber zu bekommen.  Man erinnert sich gern. 

Dann lieber sowas. Nicht so richtig Trail, aber ich mußte nix saubermachen.


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wie er versucht am Baum und im Gras die Schuhe wieder sauber zu bekommen.  Man erinnert sich gern.
> 
> Dann lieber sowas. Nicht so richtig Trail, aber ich mußte nix saubermachen.


 Nee , Du mußt nix saubermachen ......... hast aber dafür sehr schönes Panorama


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

Hier noch eins von unserem Kamikaze Rallef im HCM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hier noch eins von unserem Kamikaze Rallef im HCM



So, jetzt aber Schluss mit den Trail-Bildchen. 

Sind ja eh alles nur Fakes. Wir fahren doch eigentlich nur Strasse oder Forstautobahnen.


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber Schluss mit den Trail-Bildchen.
> 
> Sind ja eh alles nur Fakes. Wir fahren doch eigentlich nur Strasse oder Forstautobahnen.



Okey !! 

Bis später dann auf der Strasse 

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## joscho (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Okey !!
> 
> Bis später dann auf der Strasse



Strasse - wie läppsch  Unser täglich Trail gib uns heute...


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Strasse - wie läppsch  Unser täglich Trail gib uns heute...



Du machst mir Angst 

Schöne Strassen sind wir eben gerollt  und haben uns noch in dem bisschen Wald was wir gestreift haben verfahren 

Also .................. hmmm ........................  die Sache mit dem Trail  Vorsicht 

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

Es waren auch Trails im Wald. 

@Tazz: Also beängstigend find ich das Bild jetzt nicht, eher schön


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es waren auch Trails im Wald.
> 
> @Tazz: Also beängstigend find ich das Bild jetzt nicht, eher schön



 wolltest Du dort nicht noch ein Rad einarbeiten .............

Vergessen


----------



## joscho (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst



Warum 



> Schöne Strassen sind wir eben gerollt  und haben uns noch in dem bisschen Wald was wir gestreift haben verfahren



Da ich ja explorermäßig unterwegs war, konnte ich mich gar nicht verfahren


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> wolltest Du dort nicht noch ein Rad einarbeiten .............
> 
> Vergessen



Ups Nun jetzt ist es zu spät.


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Warum  Trailbedingt .....
> 
> 
> 
> Da ich ja explorermäßig unterwegs war, konnte ich mich gar nicht verfahren


so richtig konnten wir uns auch nicht verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ups Nun jetzt ist es zu spät.


Mach Dir nix draus ...... das nächste mal


----------



## Merlin (25. August 2007)

> Ups Nun jetzt ist es zu spät.



Das hätten wir dir als fahrbaren uphill eh nicht abgekauft...


----------



## joscho (26. August 2007)

Bild des Tages


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Bild des Tages



  

Bild des Tages vom 28. Juli


----------



## Cheetah (26. August 2007)

Wer war denn heute Kamerakind?


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute Kamerakind?



Ich hab die Jungs gut angelernt 

Sagen dürfen se jetzt nicht´s mehr wenn ich Fotos mache 

Die können das viel schlimmer als ich  .............. ich bin selbst erstaunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (26. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bild des Tages vom 28. Juli



Mist, das hat man davon, dass die Bilder immer verteilt werden  Es gelten nur selbst gemachte Bilder 

Aber wart nur ab - such, wühl, ...


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Es gelten nur selbst gemachte Bilder



Du wirst lachen: Das Bild hab ICH gemacht!  
(... und ist wohl nur so geworden, weil mein Auslöser immer so lang braucht   )


----------



## Merlin (26. August 2007)

Am Mittwoch gibt es eine Feierabendrunde durchs Siebengebirge...für alle diejenigen, die mal wieder was anderes als den Königsforst sehen wollen


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch gibt es eine Feierabendrunde durchs Siebengebirge...für alle diejenigen, die mal wieder was anderes als den Königsforst sehen wollen



Cool  ...... da war ich lange nicht mehr  
könnte sein das ich auch komme 

Gruß 
Tazz


----------



## Merlin (26. August 2007)

Würde mich freuen  

Kommst du dann mit dem offiziellen Team III Rad mit optionalem Hollandrad Sattel??


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen
> 
> Kommst du dann mit dem offiziellen Team III Rad mit optionalem Hollandrad Sattel??



Ja was denn Tom  

Nur kein Neid  die Sättel sind doch wohl klasse oder nicht


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kommst du dann mit dem offiziellen Team III Rad mit optionalem Hollandrad Sattel??



Das offizielle Team III Rad darf nur mit dem neuen offiziellen Team III Helm gefahren werden!


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das offizielle Team III Rad darf nur mit dem neuen offiziellen Team III Helm gefahren werden!



Du solltest doch die Lieferung streichen  

kann leider nicht mit dem Rad kommen , es sind noch wichtige Dinge mit den Jungs zu treffen  z.B. die Helmfrage   ........................................

Das kann ja heiter werden ...........


----------



## joscho (26. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das offizielle Team III Rad darf nur mit dem neuen offiziellen Team III Helm gefahren werden!



Ich werde da sein und fotografieren


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein und fotografieren



Ach ja 
Du stehst mir in sachen Fotos in nichts nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (26. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach ja
> Du stehst mir in sachen Fotos in nichts nach



Nur meine sind hübscher  

Mi. Siebengebirge könnte eine Option sein. Aber echt übel, dass man schon wieder an Licht denken muss


----------



## sibby08 (26. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, immer diese Trails - da könnte man ja sich, oder schlimmer noch das Bike, dreckig machen


 
Hey ich glaube ich kenne den Trail, das war doch der ....


----------



## joscho (26. August 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hey ich glaube ich kenne den Trail, das war doch der ....



Genau


----------



## sibby08 (26. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Genau


 
Muss man sich da jetzt Sorgen machen? So eine Einlage hatte ich vorher untem im Tal auch schon mal gesehen, aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Es war auf jedenfall wesentlich komplizierter das Bike um das dort vorhandene mini Schlammloch zu tragen, als durchzufahren.


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Muss man sich da jetzt Sorgen machen? So eine Einlage hatte ich vorher untem im Tal auch schon mal gesehen, aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht.



Weil Du halt kein Cannondalecarboneisdielenposerbike hast.


----------



## joscho (26. August 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Muss man sich da jetzt Sorgen machen?



Ich glaube nicht. Zumindest nicht um das Rad


----------



## sibby08 (27. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weil Du halt kein Cannondalecarboneisdielenposerbike hast.


 
Puuh, da habe ich ja Glück das mein Carbon Bike von Specialized ist, damit kann ich auch durch Dreck, Geröll und im KFL sogar vor Hinkelteine auf den Trails fahren   (und nix ist passiert  ).
Uuuuuuuuuund wenn es schön sauber ist auch mal vor der Eisdiele posen  .


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Puuh, da habe ich ja Glück das mein Carbon Bike von Specialized ist...



Ausgesprochenes Glück.


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2007)

Da wir uns, sofern das Wetter stimmt, auf dies hier 

http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/Vulkaneifel CTF.htm

geeinigt haben, müßten wir noch Treffpunkt, Zeit usw. klären.

Wir sollten so ca. 9.30h dort starten. Fahrzeit für mich sind ca. 65 Minuten.

Ob wir die mittlere oder die große Runde fahren können wir vielleicht auf der Strecke entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. August 2007)

Wenn Du 65 Minuten fährst dann fahr ich auch 65 Minuten 

Schön das Du mich einsammelst  .......................... 

Zur Strecke  mal sehn wie wir es dort vorfinden


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wenn Du 65 Minuten fährst dann fahr ich auch 65 Minuten
> 
> Schön das Du mich einsammelst  ..........................



Na da ist aber jemand froh das ich wieder fahren kann, was?


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na da ist aber jemand froh das ich wieder fahren kann, was?



Hmmm ...................

Sach bloss das ist Auffällig   ........


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmm ...................
> 
> Sach bloss das ist Auffällig   ........



Nö, gar nicht. 

Aber denk dran, ende Oktober falle ich nochmal ca. 4 Wochen aus.


----------



## joscho (28. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na da ist aber jemand froh das ich wieder fahren kann, was?



Ja, bin ich


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2007)

So, nun zu Mayen eine navitaugliche Adresse:

Start und Ziel ist das Nettetal-Stadion in Mayen (Bürresheimer-Straße).

Ich fürchte wir werden so gegen 8.00h in Köln aufbrechen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte wir werden so gegen 8.00h in Köln aufbrechen müssen.



Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund ......... 
      

Kopf hoch alter Knabe  dann fällt die Senile Bettflucht auch nicht ganz so doll auf 

Liebster Gruß 
Tazz


----------



## joscho (28. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte wir werden so gegen 8.00h in Köln aufbrechen müssen.



Wir können ja noch auf Regen oder Schnee hoffen 
Nach gm sind es genau 1h0 Fahrzeit bei 93 km. Da bleibt uns dann noch etwas Luft um aufzusatteln, einzuschreiben und dem Rest etwas Vorsprung zu geben


----------



## Konfuzius (28. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte wir werden so gegen 8.00h in Köln aufbrechen müssen.



Na, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich da nicht mit muss. 
Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## joscho (28. August 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich da nicht mit muss.
> Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß!



Ja ja, schlaf Du ruhig aus am Sonntag. Hauptsache Du hast am Ende des Tages genauso viel Hm gemacht wie wir (zusammen)


----------



## Merlin (28. August 2007)

Meine Wenigkeit hätte Interesse, schaun mer mal wie das Wetter wird...

A propos: Morgen abend Siebengebirge, denkt dran!


----------



## Konfuzius (28. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> A propos: Morgen abend Siebengebirge, denkt dran!



Hi Tom,

ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei.  
Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall KFL, weil ich da noch die letzten Sachen für die Alpentour am Samstag absprechen möchte.
Der Rest vom Team ist aber wohl da, soweit ich weiß...  

Und ich hoffe, dass Du so eine Tour nochmal wiederholst, wenn ich zurück bin. Wäre gern mal wieder 7GB gefahren!

Grüße
Ralf

PS: Bestellung ist noch nicht eingetrudelt.


----------



## Merlin (28. August 2007)

> Und ich hoffe, dass Du so eine Tour nochmal wiederholst, wenn ich zurück bin.



Na klar, spätestens im Winterpokel gibts die wieder regelmäßig...


----------



## sun909 (28. August 2007)

Hi,
ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Auch wenn es verdammt weh tut, so früh aufstehen zu müssen 

Aber das Wetter sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus...

Schöne Grüße
sun909 /Carsten


----------



## Tazz (28. August 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Auch wenn es verdammt weh tut, so früh aufstehen zu müssen
> 
> Aber das Wetter sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus...
> ...



Ja  das Wetter und die Fahrer sehen ganz ordentlich aus ............... 

Dann mal bis Sonntag 


Gruß Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...und die Fahrer sehen ganz ordentlich aus ...............



Du weißt doch noch gar nicht wer außer uns da mitfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (29. August 2007)

Nenn es einfach weibliche Intuition.


----------



## joscho (30. August 2007)

Bild des Abends:





Und das um 21:00 Uhr


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

Moin Moin 
Mein gestriges "Halterlose" Angebot den beiden Renates, steht selbstverständlich noch . Wer will ein Date?


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Wer will ein Date?



Vorsicht, der Herr Delgado liest hier auch.


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, der Herr Delgado liest hier auch.



Ja, ... aber von Hennefern bin isch kuriert ...


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Bild des Abends:




Ist das Franks Helmlampe?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, ... aber von Hennefern bin isch kuriert ...



Puuuhh.... Schwein gehabt, obwohl, an Ausreden häts mir beim Herrn Delgado vermutlich niemals gemangelt


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Puuuhh.... Schwein gehabt, obwohl, an Ausreden häts mir beim Herrn Delgado vermutlich niemals gemangelt



Fordere mich nie heraus ... !   .. sonst überleg ich mir das nochmal.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fordere mich nie heraus ... !   .. sonst überleg ich mir das nochmal.




*würg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (30. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> *würg*


 
Sei bloß vorsichtig mit dieser Körperhaltung


----------



## sibby08 (30. August 2007)

Ich glaube das Bild des Abends kann ich noch toppen:







Hat was, oder? (ist aber ein Zufallsprodukt)

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## joscho (30. August 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hat was, oder? (ist aber ein Zufallsprodukt)
> 
> Gruß
> Sibby



Zufall? Wir haben doch gesagt "lass die Pilze liegen"


----------



## joscho (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fordere mich nie heraus ... !   .. sonst überleg ich mir das nochmal.



Wir wussten es ja schon immer. Spätestens seit ...
Aber jetzt auch noch "halterlos"? Is ja eschelhaft mit Euch beiden.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

Wow Udo, klasse Bild! Hat was 

@ Joscho:
Keine Sorge, ich bleib' am richtigen Ufer. Wenn der spammende Querulant versucht rüber zu paddeln, werde ich ihn auf halber Strecke versenken


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> .. der spammende Querulant ...



Diskiminierend das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Diskiminierend das ...



Melde den Beitrag doch.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

... ich weiß... 5 Punkte


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... ich weiß... 5 Punkte





Bei 10 haben wir ein date  



PS: Beitrag gemeldet!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

Wünsch' Dir das lieber nicht! Vermutlich werd' ich vorher von 50 Leuten die besten Tips und Empfehlungen bekommen, Dich geräusch- und spurlos endgültig zu beseitigen! 
Alles eine Frage der SPENDEN!


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Nur 50?

Das ist auch diskiminierend ...


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> @ralf Danke für die Info. Könnte was werden mit uns beiden  am 2.9.





ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> wir haben uns, wenn das Wetter stimmt, auch für den CTF am Sonntag entschieden. Werden wohl aber erst so gegen 9.30h dort starten. Vielleicht sieht man sich, würde mich freuen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich ziehe die Antwort mal hier rüber, denn hier darf ja bekanntlich _gespammt_ werden.  

*Ja*, ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns in Mayen treffen.
Allerdings ist mir 9:30 h deutlich zu spät. Der Grund ist, daß dann bereits fast alle Teilnehmer auf der Strecke sind und ich das Feld nicht von hinten mit Affenzahn aufrollen möchte.   ...  

Ich starte also um 9:00 h, wobei ich mich wirklich freuen würde mit euch gemeinsam zu fahren.  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Der Beitrag war jetzt nicht wirklich lustig ... oder?


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2007)

Grundsätzlich hat Ralf  recht, vorausgesetzt man möchte die Tour mit einen Affenzahn  bestreiten. Wenn man aber was von der Landschaft haben will, ist ein späterer Starttermin vorteilhafter, mehr Sonne, weniger Pseudo-Racer. Nachteil: bei allzu viel Trödelei könnten Verpflegungsstationen schon geschlossen sein  , soll schon mal vorgekommen sein.


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2007)

@Frank: Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon überlegt, ob und ggf. wer von euch beiden startet?


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> PS: Der Beitrag war jetzt nicht wirklich lustig ... oder?



Doch, doch durch den Abschnitt mit "...ich das Feld nicht von hinten mit Affenzahn aufrollen möchte..." 

Aus humanitären Gründen würde ich Dir auch nicht anbieten wollen, mit uns zu fahren. Nach meiner knapp sechswöchigen Abstinenz von jeglicher Sportart komme ich nur sehr schleppend den Berg rauf.

Aber vielleicht haben wir ja auch Glück und Du beißt dich an einer der Verpflegungsstationen fest. Dann könnten wir uns sehen. 

Oder Du fährst die lange Distanz und wir die kurze. Dann wären wir zeitgleich im Ziel. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

Uhi .............Uhi ................Uhi ...............................

wie war das noch gleich mit Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund 

Jungs das wird ganz schön hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Doch, doch durch den Abschnitt mit "...ich das Feld nicht von hinten mit Affenzahn aufrollen möchte..."
> 
> Aus humanitären Gründen würde ich Dir auch nicht anbieten wollen, mit uns zu fahren. Nach meiner knapp sechswöchigen Abstinenz von jeglicher Sportart komme ich nur sehr schleppend den Berg rauf.
> 
> ...



... Optionen über Optionen ...  

Ich bin sicher wir sehen uns.  ... ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Optionen über Optionen ...
> 
> Ich bin sicher wir sehen uns.  ... ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Das hoffe ich doch. 

Fährst Du die lange Distanz? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Aus humanitären Gründen würde ich Dir auch nicht anbieten wollen, mit uns zu fahren. Nach meiner knapp sechswöchigen Abstinenz von jeglicher Sportart komme ich *nur sehr schleppend den Berg rauf*.
> ...



Jammern auf hohem Niveau, hier live auf Team III.


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> @Frank: Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon überlegt, ob und ggf. wer von euch beiden startet?


Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, sind wir dabei.


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Jammern auf hohem Niveau, hier live auf Team III.



Du warst doch gestern dabei . Da mußt Du doch mitbekommen haben das ich bei fast jedem Anstieg beinahe wieder rückwärts heruntergerollt wäre.

Und wer hat sich den auf dem Boden gerollt und mit den Fäusten getrommelt als es darum ging nochmal ins Tal zufahren und dann wieder rauf? 

Ich war das!


----------



## joscho (30. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ich ziehe die Antwort mal hier rüber, denn hier darf ja bekanntlich _gespammt_ werden.



Was die Leute so reden 



> *Ja*, ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns in Mayen treffen.
> Allerdings ist mir 9:30 h deutlich zu spät. Der Grund ist, daß dann bereits fast alle Teilnehmer auf der Strecke sind und ich das Feld nicht von hinten mit Affenzahn aufrollen möchte.   ...


Da haben wir eine ganz andere Herangehensweise. Wir starten spät, damit wir den Anderen nicht im Weg stehen 



> Ich starte also um 9:00 h, wobei ich mich wirklich freuen würde mit euch gemeinsam zu fahren.


Ich befürchte, dass wir Dich nicht einholen werden. Schade - vielleicht beim nächsten mal.



> PS: Der Beitrag war jetzt nicht wirklich lustig ... oder?


Macht nichts. Du bist immer willkommen und wir sind ja auch nicht zum Spass hier 

Gruß
joscho


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat Ralf  recht, vorausgesetzt man möchte die Tour mit einen Affenzahn  bestreiten. Wenn man aber was von der Landschaft haben will, ist ein späterer Starttermin vorteilhafter, mehr Sonne, weniger Pseudo-Racer. Nachteil: bei allzu viel Trödelei könnten Verpflegungsstationen schon geschlossen sein  , soll schon mal vorgekommen sein.



... ja, ich will schnell fahren.  

Landschaft kann ich im Alter genießen ...  

Gruß Ralf  _, der wahrscheinlich nie wirklich schnell sein wird._


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch.
> 
> Fährst Du die lange Distanz?
> 
> ...



2x


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du warst doch gestern dabei . Da mußt Du doch mitbekommen haben das ich bei fast jedem Anstieg beinahe wieder rückwärts heruntergerollt wäre.



Meine Definition von "sehr schleppend den Berg rauf", Jogger ziehen vorbei, Wanderer sind gleichauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> 2x



Na dann sehen wir uns sicherlich. Giom. 

In Brohltal sind wir (Konfuzius und ich) auch erst gegen 10.30-10.40h gestartet.
Haben aber die ca. 20 Minuten vor uns gestarteten KFLer und Honnefer vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstation eingeholt. Und wir waren knapp vor Giom im Ziel...

...als er von seiner zweiten großen Runde einlief.


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Meine Definition von "sehr schleppend den Berg rauf", Jogger ziehen vorbei, Wanderer sind gleichauf



Jogger habe ich nur als Schemen vorbei huschen sehen. Wander habe ich vom Weg geschubst.


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na dann sehen wir uns sicherlich. Giom.
> 
> In Brohltal sind wir (Konfuzius und ich) auch erst gegen 10.30-10.40h gestartet.
> Haben aber die ca. 20 Minuten vor uns gestarteten KFLer und Honnefer vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstation eingeholt. Und wir waren knapp vor Giom im Ziel...
> ...



Das ist aber lange her  .......


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

Doppelpost


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist aber lange her  .......



Danke das Du mich darauf aufmerksam machst.


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na dann sehen wir uns sicherlich. Giom.
> 
> In Brohltal sind wir (Konfuzius und ich) auch erst gegen 10.30-10.40h gestartet.
> Haben aber die ca. 20 Minuten vor uns gestarteten KFLer und Honnefer vor der zweiten Verpflegungsstation eingeholt. Und wir waren knapp vor Giom im Ziel...
> ...



... o.k., ich werde die mittlere Runde fahren. 

... solltet ihr mich einholen: *Ich hatte einen Defekt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke das Du mich darauf aufmerksam machst.



Tschuldigung Liebelein


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> ... solltet ihr mich einholen: *Ich hatte einen Defekt.*




Solange ich dieses verdammte EPO-Dose nicht aufkriege mußt Du dir keine Gedanken machen. Und ob  meine 40 Liter Eigenblut reichen ist auch zweifelhaft.


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tschuldigung Liebelein



Nee iss klar.


----------



## ralf (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Solange ich dieses verdammte EPO-Dose nicht aufkriege mußt Du dir keine Gedanken machen. Und ob  meine 40 Liter Eigenblut reichen ist auch zweifelhaft.



... ggf. sollten wir uns das Blut teilen.  
...Wäre dann 1x Eigenblut- und 1x Fremdblutdoping.  

Würde bei Bedarf noch 'ne Zahnpastatube Testosteron beisteuern.  

Bis auffer Strecke, Ralf


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

Ach ja , bevor ich es vergesse !
 
Diesem Kerlchen hier ...................... ( mein Foto des Tages )





möchte ich noch für die nette runde im 7 Gebirge danken ( und dem Rest der Truppe )

Hat mir mal wieder super  gut gefallen 


Danke schön


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2007)

Kann ihr mal einer das Fotohandy abnehmen


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kann ihr mal einer das Fotohandy abnehmen




Warum denn ? 


und dann würde es ja auch weiter heissen ...............................

es hat mir mit euch auch sehr viel spaß gemacht 

Liebe grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kann ihr mal einer das Fotohandy abnehmen



Du mußt es wie Juchhu machen:

Er hat ja erfolgreich meinen Beitrag im Thread "Auf Wunsch des MTBvD wird dieses Thema geschlossen" vom 30.08.2007, 15:15h löschen lassen.


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2007)

Und wieso? Hast du da das Foto gepostet?


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du mußt es wie Juchhu machen:
> 
> Er hat ja erfolgreich meinen Beitrag im Thread "Auf Wunsch des MTBvD wird dieses Thema geschlossen" vom 30.08.2007, 15:15h löschen lassen.




Ist nicht Dein ernst   ..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (30. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und wieso? Hast du da das Foto gepostet?



Na weil ich es kann


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Er hat ja erfolgreich meinen Beitrag im Thread "Auf Wunsch des MTBvD wird dieses Thema geschlossen" vom 30.08.2007, 15:15h löschen lassen.



Wieviel Punkte?


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wieviel Punkte?



Keine Ahnung. Habe den Mod um eine Begründung gebeten. Aber noch keine Antwort. Rechnet noch meine Punkte zusammen.


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du mußt es wie Juchhu machen:
> 
> Er hat ja erfolgreich meinen Beitrag im Thread "Auf Wunsch des MTBvD wird dieses Thema geschlossen" vom 30.08.2007, 15:15h löschen lassen.



Den hier?


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2007)

Böser Junge


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Böser Junge



Ich wars nicht, ich wars nicht. 

Zumindest nicht derjenige der es wieder eingestellt hat.


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht, ich wars nicht.
> 
> Zumindest nicht derjenige der es wieder eingestellt hat.



Nee nee der Tiger wars darf er das ?


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee der Tiger wars darf er das ?



Ich bin kein Mod, aber wenn ichs nicht darf....


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mod, aber wenn ichs nicht darf....



Ääähmmm ja dann .........................................................  nö nö nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ääähmmm ja dann .........................................................  nö nö nö



So, nachdem das Bildchen vom Server verbannt wurde, müßen wir uns wohl oder übel wieder mit Radfahren beschäftigen:

Rallef viel Spaß in den Alpen und komm möglichst heil zurück!  
Der Winterpokal naht.


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

was mich aufregt: (weitere Diskussion im KTWR)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4018339&postcount=150


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2007)

Rallef huhu ........

Ich wünsche Dir auch viel spaß  in den Alpen und vor allem super geiles Wetter  
In der Hoffnung das Du Dir dein Knie nicht ganz ruinierst  und das dein Material hält ......................... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...und das dein Material hält .........................



Nimmt der den kein Ersatzrad mit?


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nimmt der den kein Ersatzrad mit?



Ich wüßte nicht   

besser wäre es aber  ........


----------



## joscho (31. August 2007)

Hi Rallef,

Dir und Deinen Begleitern viel Spaß auf allen Höhenmetern. Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja nicht soo prima aus im Moment, aber vielleicht irren sie sich auch diesmal. Und der Vorteil von Sturm ist ja, dass es meist nicht lange regnet 
Genießt die Tour, den Coffee beim original ital. Barista (Insider) und kommt heil zurück 

ciao...
joscho

P.S.: Nein, Du brauchst nicht anrufen wenn Du angekommen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Nein, Du brauchst nicht anrufen wenn Du angekommen bist



Nee anrufen brauchst Du nicht Ralf , aber mach ein paar schöne Fotos......................


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee anrufen brauchst Du nicht Ralf , aber mach ein paar schöne Fotos......................



Und pack Deinen Frotteeschlafanzug ein. Soll nachts kalt werden.


----------



## Schnegge (1. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Rallef,
> 
> Dir und Deinen *Begleitern *viel Spaß auf allen Höhenmetern. Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja nicht soo prima aus im Moment, aber vielleicht irren sie sich auch diesmal. Und der Vorteil von Sturm ist ja, dass es meist nicht lange regnet
> Genießt die Tour, den Coffee beim original ital. Barista (Insider) und kommt heil zurück
> ...




Danke... Spaß werden wir garantiert haben.  

Gruß
Jörg

p.s.: Was bietet Ihr denn, damit ich ihn euch wieder heil' zurück bringe ?


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s.: Was bietet Ihr denn, damit ich ihn euch wieder heil' zurück bringe ?



Da liegt wohl ein Mißverständniss vor. Du bist dafür verantwortlich, das wir unseren Rallef unversehrt zurück bekommen. Die Frage sollte eher lauten was Du von uns zu erwarten hast, wenn er Kratzer, Beulen oder sonst was hat. Renate hat ja den erste Hilfe Kurs gemacht und wird unseren Rallef ganz genau nach eurer Rückkehr inspizieren. Oder Juchhu macht das, der war ja auch bei dem Kurs. 

Also Jungens, viel Spass, passt gut auf euch auf und verliert das Geld nicht.(Wie Oma immer so schön sagte)


----------



## Konfuzius (1. September 2007)

Tschööö Kollegen!

Danke für die Wünsche!  Spaß werden wir haben, auch wenn die Wettervorhersage täglich schlechter wird...
(Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, dass dieser "Sommer" nervt?  )

Die Rose-Bestellung ist übrigens trotz Anmahnens immer noch nicht da, also kein Ersatz-Schaltauge. Dann werde ich wohl tatsächlich mein Ersatzrad in den Rucksack packen müssen. 

Euch viel Spaß bei den Vulkanen, Sonntag soll ja einigermaßen werden.
Und bis nääxte Woche!

Rallef

PS:


Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s.: Was bietet Ihr denn, damit ich ihn euch wieder heil' zurück bringe ?



Watt soll dat denn heißen???  

PPS:
Klar mach ich Fotos! 

PPPS:
Hoffe, Eure Accounts sind nicht gesperrt, wenn ich zurück bin


----------



## Konfuzius (1. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Klar mach ich Fotos!



Eins hab ich schon gemacht.
Da gehts auch dran vorbei. Diesmal hoffentlich ohne Schnee  






*Neidfoto  *


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Eins hab ich schon gemacht.
> Da gehts auch dran vorbei. Diesmal hoffentlich ohne Schnee
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Du warst schon mal eine Explorer-Tour machen. Deshalb wolltest Du gestern abend nicht mit. 

Neid? Nö, sieht schei... kalt aus. Wäre eher was für den WP.


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2007)

Super Bild 
 ich bin jetzt doch Neidisch 

Bis dann in alter frische ...........................................


----------



## joscho (1. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So, nun zu Mayen eine navitaugliche Adresse:
> 
> Start und Ziel ist das Nettetal-Stadion in Mayen (Bürresheimer-Straße).
> 
> Ich fürchte wir werden so gegen 8.00h in Köln aufbrechen müssen.



Die Bürresheimer-Straße ist etwas länger. Genauer, wenn auch ekelhaft, ist "Eiterbachtal"

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...7449,7.214456&spn=0.007341,0.013626&z=16&om=1


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Super Bild
> ich bin jetzt doch Neidisch



Ich auch. So viel Schnee hätte ich gerne im Skiurlaub 



> Bis dann in alter frische ...........................................


Wenn es da so aussieht, dann werden die Jungs frisch bleiben - garantiert 

So, bis gleich in Mayen. Werde wohl diesmal die Trinkblase mit Espresso füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> So, bis gleich in Mayen. Werde wohl diesmal die Trinkblase mit Espresso füllen.



Mooooorrrrrrrgäääääääääääännnnnn   

Joh  ich freu mich das es so ein schönes Wetter geworden ist und wir um 8.00 Uhr  flosahren können ............................

So bis gleich in Mayen


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Joh  ich freu mich das es so ein schönes Wetter geworden ist und wir um 8.00 Uhr  *flosahren* können ............................



Na ja, bei 13 Grad würde ich jetzt nicht von schönen Wetter reden. Und "*flosahren" *ist einfach süß - und bei der Uhrzeit so nachvollziehbar


----------



## Tazz (2. September 2007)

Ups ................................


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und "*flosahren" *ist einfach süß - und bei der Uhrzeit so nachvollziehbar



Nix süß da fehlt ein äs


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nix süß da fehlt ein äs



Und sonst nichts


----------



## Tazz (2. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und sonst nichts



Vorsicht mein Freund 

...................................


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und sonst nichts



Hab kein Geld um noch ein fffffff zu kaufen


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2007)

Wo sie gerade sagen Mayen:

Leute es hat Spass mit euch gemacht, wenn ich mir auch langsam einwenig Sorge um meine Fitness mache. Die Strecke ist zwar landschaftlich so spektakulär wie der Königsforst, aber die Anreise bietet schönere Ausblicke. 

Fazit: Nix für mich als Panoramafahrer. Aber ich kann jetzt verstehen warum [email protected] dort gefahren ist. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Bernhard & Ralf auch alles gut überstanden?


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vorsicht mein Freund



*Hä*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> *Hä*



Gedankenfehler .................... 

Sorry  ich sollte doch besser Flossfahren


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gedankenfehler ....................
> 
> Sorry  ich sollte doch besser Flossfahren



OK, als alternative Sportart im Winterpokal


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wo sie gerade sagen Mayen:
> 
> Leute es hat Spass mit euch gemacht, wenn ich mir auch langsam einwenig Sorge um meine Fitness mache. *Die Strecke ist zwar landschaftlich so spektakulär wie der Königsforst*, aber die Anreise bietet schönere Ausblicke.
> 
> Fazit: Nix für mich als Panoramafahrer. Aber ich kann jetzt verstehen warum [email protected] dort gefahren ist. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Bernhard & Ralf auch alles gut überstanden?




Gabs denn keine schönen Hügel?  Hab ich nix verpasst?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (2. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Gabs denn keine schönen Hügel?  Hab ich nix verpasst?
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Doch mir hat es gefallen   wir sind halt vorwiegend im Wald gefahren .........
da kann man als Panoramafahrer nu nicht wirklich viel reissen 

Aber wenn man gerne hoch fährt  dann dort


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2007)

na gut, dann muss er halt im Winter im Wald fahren, dann ist der Durchblick besser......


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Gabs denn keine schönen Hügel?



Definiere. Du meinst ja wahrscheinlich andere als ich 



> Hab ich nix verpasst?



In meinen Augen schon. Vor allem die durchaus langen und rasanten Abfahrten. Die Anstiege waren auch lang und recht moderat. Keine echten Brecher dabei. Die meisten im 6-13% Bereich.
Aber Panoramamäßig war es eher mau. 

Gruß
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (2. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Definiere. Du meinst ja wahrscheinlich andere als ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die reichen durchaus um meinen Aufwärtsdrang zu dämpfen 

Waren viele Biker am Start?


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Waren viele Biker am Start?



Also, wir waren schon mal acht, dann noch der Ralf, der Bernhard ... 

Ne Du, beim besten Willen, ich kann das nicht abschätzen. Im allgemeinen war kein Gedrängel auf der Piste. Und die letzten 15km waren wir schon verdächtig allein auf der Strecke. Bilder folgen. Da kannst Du Dir vlt. selbst (ein wenig) einen Eindruck machen.


----------



## Merlin (2. September 2007)

> ich sollte doch besser Flossfahren





> OK, als alternative Sportart im Winterpokal




Da melde ich schonmal jahreszeitliche Bedenken an...


----------



## joscho (2. September 2007)

Bild des Tages;





Nein, wir waren nicht 9 Stunden irgendwas unterwegs! Sondern 3:29h in Bewegung und 39min im Stand. Max. 60,1 km/h


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Gabs denn keine schönen Hügel?



Doch, den schönsten Blick hat man wie schon erwähnt von der Autobahn aus.



Ommer schrieb:


> Hab ich nix verpasst?



Im Bezug auf Trails? Nö, alle Trails hatten die Güte der Hauptwege des Königsforstes. Oder anders ausgedrückt, es gab keine. Ich hatte den Eindruck als seien deutlich weniger Starter als in Brohltal 2007 am Start gewesen.


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2007)

ja, die Brohltal-CTF war super, 541 Teilnehmer bei bestem Wetter .

In Nöthen und im Wiedtal waren nur jeweils 100.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## joscho (3. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> ja, die Brohltal-CTF war super, 541 Teilnehmer bei bestem Wetter .



Da war ich leider nicht dabei. Deshalb bin ich die Strecke vor ein paar Wochen mal alleine abgefahren. Deutlich interessanter als Mayen - auch ohne CTF.



> In Nöthen und im Wiedtal waren nur jeweils 100.


Limburgs Mooiste ca. 2500 MTBler und 12.000 RR, das war ein Erlebnis!

Gruß
Joerg


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wettertechnisch sieht es ja eher mau aus, daher habe ich nix ins LMB eingetragen. Wenn wir Mittwoch doch was machen, dann kommunizieren wir es kurzfristig hier übers Forum...


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wettertechnisch sieht es ja eher mau aus, daher habe ich nix ins LMB eingetragen. Wenn wir Mittwoch doch was machen, dann kommunizieren wir es kurzfristig hier übers Forum...



Find ich gut 

Ich rede ja so gerne  ......... und wehe das Wetter wird schlecht


----------



## sibby08 (3. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wettertechnisch sieht es ja eher mau aus, daher habe ich nix ins LMB eingetragen. Wenn wir Mittwoch doch was machen, dann kommunizieren wir es kurzfristig hier übers Forum...


 
Mein neues Bike will auch  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. September 2007)

Hast du das Hardtail etwa fertig?


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike will auch  !



Hast Du das andere Bike schon wieder kaputt gemacht ???   
oder hast Du dich an die wechselnden Räder gewöhnt


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hast Du das andere Bike schon wieder kaputt gemacht ???



Und ich sach noch bei seiner Größe und dem Gewicht kann das ja nicht gutgehen. Soll er halt auf ein Metallrad sparen. Ist ja auch bald wieder Weihnachten. 

Was ganz anderes:

Jetzt ist der Bub schon zwei Tage in den Alpen strambeln und hat noch immer keine Bilder geschickt. 

Renate ruf ihn sofort an!


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und ich sach noch bei seiner Größe und dem Gewicht kann das ja nicht gutgehen. Soll er halt auf ein Metallrad sparen. Ist ja auch bald wieder Weihnachten.
> 
> Was ganz anderes:
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm ......... der Jung geht nicht ran  
da sollten wir mal besser hinterher


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm ......... der Jung geht nicht ran
> da sollten wir mal besser hinterher



Fahr schon mal los. Ich muß leider noch was arbeiten.


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Fahr schon mal los. Ich muß leider noch was arbeiten.



Kann ich mal Dein Auto haben .................

Dann kann ich das Rad mitnehmen


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kann ich mal Dein Auto haben .................



Geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los?




 ja ja ja 

Der kleine schwarze ist so süß


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wo sie gerade sagen Mayen:
> 
> Leute es hat Spass mit euch gemacht, wenn ich mir auch langsam einwenig Sorge um meine Fitness mache. Die Strecke ist zwar landschaftlich so spektakulär wie der Königsforst, aber die Anreise bietet schönere Ausblicke.
> 
> Fazit: Nix für mich als Panoramafahrer. *Aber ich kann jetzt verstehen warum [email protected] dort gefahren ist*. Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Bernhard & Ralf auch alles gut überstanden?



... kannst Du?

*Ohne Deine Blutspende wäre ich ja nicht weit gekommen ... * 

Nun mal im Ernst: Wir haben die Strecke dann kurzerhand recht zügig in Angriff genommen ... und sogar genossen.  

Zumindest habe ich für meinen Teil die Strecke genossen; Bernhard aber auch. Ich wollte ja auch nix sehen. Mache ich dann wenn ich alt bin.   (bitte hierzu jetzt keinen Kommentar!  )

Die Abfahrten waren doch der Hammer. In den Kurven hätte ich mir Steilanbauten gewünscht.   So war halt saubere Fahrtechnik gefordert. Schult auch.  

Ein mittunter schneller und ruppiger XC-Kurs, ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Ja, ich komme aus dem Rennradfahrerlager.   So sah dann auch unser Schnitt aus ...  

Habt ihr die vielen goilen Racefeilen gesehen? Vorne tief und hinten hoch ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. September 2007)

Hi,
die Tour war schön, aber "nur" aufgrund der mitfahrenden Leute... 

So war es kurzweilig, was man von der Strecke nicht sagen konnte, die fand ich eher fade 

Keine Trails länger als 5m....nur eine "gefährliche" Abfahrt und vom Panorama her eher die Sicht auf lauter Baumstämme. 

Insofern m.E. eine Tour, die man sich nächstes Jahr schenken kann und lieber mit den willigen eine private Tour organisiert.

Schöne Grüße und bis zum Sonntag?

Carsten


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Tour war schön, aber "nur" aufgrund der mitfahrenden Leute...
> 
> Schöne Grüße und bis zum Sonntag?
> ...



Wo Du gerade Sonntags sagst !.......................................

Uns Sonja kann dieses Wochenende nur am Samstag 

Da würde ich mal sagen wir schauen was das Wetter macht ................ ich geh sonst Flossfahren


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... kannst Du?
> 
> *Ohne Deine Blutspende wäre ich ja nicht weit gekommen ... *



Aber gleich 5 Liter? 



ralf schrieb:


> Nun mal im Ernst: Wir haben die Strecke dann kurzerhand recht zügig in Angriff genommen



Gab ja auch nix zu sehen. 



ralf schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten waren doch der Hammer. In den Kurven hätte ich mir Steilanbauten gewünscht.   So war halt saubere Fahrtechnik gefordert. Schult auch.



Zugegeben die Abfahrten waren cool. 



ralf schrieb:


> Habt ihr die vielen goilen Racefeilen gesehen? Vorne tief und hinten hoch ...



Hohl ich mir im Alter wenn ich eh nur noch schlecht sehe und daher das Panorama nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann. 

Aber wenn Du mal beides haben möchtest (also im Mittelalter) dann fahr Brohltal.

Grüße
Jens

ps: Schön das wir uns mal wieder gesehen haben.


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gab ja auch nix zu sehen.



Ihr habt gut reden bei eurem hohen Damenanteil ...  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Hohl ich mir im Alter wenn ich eh nur noch schlecht sehe und daher das Panorama nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann.



  ... daher meine Vorlieben ...  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du mal beides haben möchtest (also im Mittelalter) dann fahr Brohltal.



... nützt doch nix ... s.o.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Ihr habt gut reden bei eurem hohen Damenanteil ...



Wär(s)t Du/Ihr mal mit uns gebummelt (Schnitt von 14,4 Km/h) hättest Du auch lange was davon gehabt. 

Wie war denn euer Schnitt?


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wär(s)t Du/Ihr mal mit uns gebummelt (Schnitt von 14,4 Km/h) hättest Du auch lange was davon gehabt.
> 
> Wie war denn euer Schnitt?



... papalapap, gegessen wird zu Hause.  

19,8 km/h ... ... _eine Zahl steht auf dem Kopf. Errate die Richtige ..._  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... papalapap, gegessen wird zu Hause.
> 
> 19,8 km/h ... ... _eine Zahl steht auf dem Kopf. Errate die Richtige ..._
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Du meintest ich muß eine streichen. 9,8 Km/h. Ist aber okay, ging ja viel bergauf. 

Na, da hattet ihr es wirklich eiliger als wir. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... papalapap, gegessen wird zu Hause.



Ja das wäre ja auch noch schöner


----------



## sibby08 (3. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hast du das Hardtail etwa fertig?


 
 








> Hast Du das andere Bike schon wieder kaputt gemacht ???


 
Was heißt hier schon wieder ??? Ich gehe sehr sorgfältig damit um. 
Mein geliebtes Bike hat Zxxxxxx Fxxx doch zerstört    .




> Und ich sach noch bei seiner Größe und dem Gewicht kann das ja nicht gutgehen. Soll er halt auf ein Metallrad sparen. Ist ja auch bald wieder Weihnachten.


 
Man(n) hat doch zwei Räder zur Auswahl  . Eins aus Plastik und eins aus Leichtmetall. 

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier schon wieder ??? Ich gehe sehr sorgfältig damit um.
> Mein geliebtes Bike hat Zxxxxxx Fxxx doch zerstört    .
> 
> 
> ...



Och wie nett  da haste aber was feines


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


>



... schönes Bike!  

.
.
.
... da wir aber eben noch über solche Bikes diskutierten ... ... es gibt ja nix zu sehen auf den heimischen Strecken ... also die, die ich so kenne ...  

Spacer weg, Vorbau länger, Doppelclickies und schmälere Reifen ... dann ...   
.
.
.
... nee, im Ernst: So isses auch schön.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2007)

Schick, Udo! Hast du die Carbonkurbel und die neuen Laufräder jetzt am Plastikrad?


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du meintest ich muß eine streichen. 9,8 Km/h. Ist aber okay, ging ja viel bergauf.



... Dir kann man aber auch nix vormachen ...  



Tazz schrieb:


> Ja das wäre ja auch noch schöner



... stimmt.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... schönes Bike!
> ... da wir aber eben noch über solche Bikes diskutierten ... ... es gibt ja nix zu sehen auf den heimischen Strecken ... also die, die ich so kenne ...
> 
> Spacer weg, Vorbau länger, Doppelclickies und schmälere Reifen ... dann ...
> ...


 
Also der Vorbau wird voraussichtlich noch länger...  ...die Pedale waren auch nur für die erste Runde dran (meine bessere Hälfte wollte auch mal eine kurze Runde drehen). Schmählere Reifen?  Ein bischen Federung brauche ich als Fully verwöhnter. 
Ich weiß aber jetzt auch schon was ich an meinem Fully habe, jeder Schlag (selbst auf der Staße) geht ja voll ins Kreuz. Gut, die Straßen sind ja mittlerweile vom Zustand her teilweise mit den besten Wurzeltrails vergleichbar  . Vielleicht von daher nicht unbedingt ein Maßstab...


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schick, Udo! Hast du die Carbonkurbel und die neuen Laufräder jetzt am Plastikrad?


 
Die Plastikkurbeln entfallen ganz und neue Lauffräder habe ich noch nicht geordert. Z.Zt. könnte ich noch nicht mal mit meinem Fully  fahren, da dort nun Kurbel und Sattel mit Stütze fehlen. Aber die neue X.0 sieht schon schick am Fully aus...


----------



## Merlin (4. September 2007)

> Die Plastikkurbeln entfallen ganz



  Du hast die Truvativs doch schon da? Lassen sie sich nicht vernünftig einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. September 2007)

Also, wettermäßig sieht es für Mittwoch ja nicht mehr so schlecht aus. Ich würde daher gerne eine Feierabendrunde durch die Wahner Heide anbieten, Treffpunkt wie gewohnt am Parkplatz Aggarstadion (für die Navis: Troisdorf, Taubengasse) um 19.00 Uhr.

Passt euch die Uhrzeit? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ralf (4. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schmählere Reifen?  Ein bischen Federung brauche ich als Fully verwöhnter.



... hmm, kann ich verstehen. Dafür wieselt es aber mit schmäleren Reifen flinker um enge Kurven.  



sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber jetzt auch schon was ich an meinem Fully habe, jeder Schlag (selbst auf der Staße) geht ja voll ins Kreuz. Gut, die Straßen sind ja mittlerweile vom Zustand her teilweise mit den besten Wurzeltrails vergleichbar  . Vielleicht von daher nicht unbedingt ein Maßstab...



Da gewöhnst Du Dich dran und passt den Fahrstil entsprechend aktiv an.  
Je länger und tiefer der Vorbau, desto weniger die hinteren Schläge.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du hast die Truvativs doch schon da? Lassen sie sich nicht vernünftig einstellen?


 
Yeap! Die XT Kurbeln aus dem S-Works ausgebaut, bei meinem Lieblingshändler in StAugustin (hatte kein anderer mehr auf  ) schnell noch ein Distanzring geholt und ins HT eingebaut - läuft! Nun spendiere ich dem S-works die 2008er XT...
Werde die Truvativ die Tage mal in Ebay einsetzen. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte PN.


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, wettermäßig sieht es für Mittwoch ja nicht mehr so schlecht aus. Ich würde daher gerne eine Feierabendrunde durch die Wahner Heide anbieten, Treffpunkt wie gewohnt am Parkplatz Aggarstadion (für die Navis: Troisdorf, Taubengasse) um 19.00 Uhr.
> 
> Passt euch die Uhrzeit? Wer ist dabei?


 
*ICH *wenn es nicht schifft. Uhrzeit ist ok, kann aber auch früher.


----------



## Merlin (4. September 2007)

Keiner ausser dem guten Udo? Ihr wolltet doch unbedingt am Mittwoch fahren...


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2007)

Hier!


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Keiner ausser dem guten Udo? Ihr wolltet doch unbedingt am Mittwoch fahren...



Ich war heute das erste mal seit Monaten wieder beim Training (Tischtennis). Und ich glaube es hatte jetzt keinen sonderlich positiven Effekt auf meine Heilung. Daher morgen wenn überhaupt nur Rollen im Flachen. 

Euch aber viel Spass im Sand.


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

Wenn ich mir die letzten Postings so anschaue, könnte man meinen die Fit****erfive haben den Fred hier übernommen  

Wo ist das Team III?


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hier!



Wäre jetzt die richtige Antwort auf wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich war heute das erste mal seit Monaten wieder beim Training (Tischtennis). Und ich glaube es hatte jetzt keinen sonderlich positiven Effekt auf meine Heilung. Daher morgen wenn überhaupt nur Rollen im Flachen.
> 
> Euch aber viel Spass im Sand.


 
Die Wahner Heide ist doch flach


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Postings so anschaue, könnte man meinen die Fit****erfive haben den Fred hier übernommen
> 
> Wo ist das Team III?



Das ist Hausfriedensbruch. 

Wartet nur bis der Rallef aus den Alpen zurück ist.


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Die Wahner Heide ist doch flach



Flach im Sinne von Aldi- oder Lidlparkplatz. Würde auch die angestrebte Tourlänge am besten wiederspiegeln.


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist Hausfriedensbruch.
> 
> Wartet nur bis der Rallef aus den Alpen zurück ist.


 
Hausfriedensbruch??????????
Wir haben Euch nur davor bewahrt auf Seite 2 abzurutschen .


----------



## Merlin (4. September 2007)

Ich finde auch: Das Team III sollte sich bei den fit****erfive bedanken...


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hausfriedensbruch??????????
> Wir haben Euch nur davor bewahrt auf Seite 2 abzurutschen .



Dafür haben wir ein Warnsystem installiert und schreiben notfalls noch größeren Blödsinn als gewöhnlich hier rein. Um wieder vorne zu landen. 

Aber danke für Eure Anteilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. September 2007)

> Ich finde auch: Das Team III sollte sich bei den fit****erfive bedanken...



Wieso kann man hier eigentlich nicht unseren ehrenvollen Teamnamen ausschreiben, ohne dass der automatisch korrigiert und mit **** versehen wird?

Das ist fusch!!


----------



## joscho (4. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist fusch!!



Nein, das ist gut so. So einen Schweinskram wollen wir hier nicht


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Nein, das ist gut so. So einen Schweinskram wollen wir hier nicht



Genau, wir haben auch Mädchen an Bord  Wie [email protected] schon neidvoll bemerkte.


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2007)

moin moin,

auch als Nicht-TeamIIIer darf man ja noch posten 

Bin leider Mittwoch nicht dabei. 

Samstag kann ich nicht (Hochzeit), deshalb fahre ich Sonntag ab 12Uhr...

Sonja will ja "wandern" pfft 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Keiner ausser dem guten Udo? Ihr wolltet doch unbedingt am Mittwoch fahren...


 
Bin raus, hatte tierische Zahnschmerzen und der Doc hat den "Übeltäter" eben entfernt .
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend!

Sibby


----------



## joscho (5. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bin raus, hatte tierische Zahnschmerzen und der Doc hat den "Übeltäter" eben entfernt .
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend!
> 
> Sibby



Ah, Gewichtsoptimierung 

Mein Doc legte mir auch nahe, wenigstens die nächsten paar Tage nicht zu fahren. Man kommt sich ja langsam vor wie im Altersheim - bald reden wir mehr über die Zipperlein als über die Touren 

In diesem Sinne; viel Spaß egal wobei.
joerg


----------



## Merlin (5. September 2007)

O.k, dann sage ich die Runde für heute ab! Soll abends eh regnen...


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs 

Soll ich mal eben auf Krankenschwester Umschulen ? ..............................  

ich hoffe doch das das mal bald wieder besser wird mit euch ,
so wie ich nun aus den Zeilen vor mir entnehmen konnte wird die Tour ausfallen  tja Ultra2 da mußt Du wohl damit rechnen das ich Dich ein paar mal auf dem Parkplatz hin und her scheuche  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Merlin (5. September 2007)

> so wie ich nun aus den Zeilen vor mir entnehmen konnte wird die Tour ausfallen



Du wolltest ja anscheinend nicht, zumindest gab es nie eine Anmeldung von dir. Als Udo dann noch absagen musste, habe ich die Tour mangels Interessenten gecancelt.


----------



## Cheetah (5. September 2007)

Wir können die Tour ja hier virtuell durchführen:  

Wenn mal alle hier am Start sind, könnten wir starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (5. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Soll ich mal eben auf Krankenschwester Umschulen ? ..............................



Krankenschwester wäre schon nicht schlecht - besser aber noch Altenpflegerin 



> ich hoffe doch das das mal bald wieder besser wird mit euch



Ich hoffe auch. Aber in unserem Alter


----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ah, Gewichtsoptimierung
> joerg


 

   Bei Euch bleibt aber auch nichts unentdeckt. Ich dachte ich hole die fehlenden Gramm mal bei mir selber raus...



> Soll ich mal eben auf Krankenschwester Umschulen ? ..............................





> Krankenschwester wäre schon nicht schlecht - besser aber noch Altenpflegerin


Also ich denke mal eine gesunde Mischung von beiden wäre nicht schlecht. Frau ist doch Multitasting fähig


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du wolltest ja anscheinend nicht, zumindest gab es nie eine Anmeldung von dir. Als Udo dann noch absagen musste, habe ich die Tour mangels Interessenten gecancelt.



Wo hätte ich mich denn Eintragen sollen  ?

Bin Heute ne reine Strassenrunde gefahren 26,5 km  war auch nicht schlecht   und selbst ??


----------



## joscho (5. September 2007)

Oh Gott, habe gerade den Wetterbericht gesehen. Die Jungs hätten statt des Rades wohl besser das Floss genommen. Im Alpenbereich kann man im Moment gut flosahren 
Hat irgendjemand was von den Unerschrockenen gehört?


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2007)

> Passt euch die Uhrzeit? Wer ist dabei?





> Wo hätte ich mich denn Eintragen sollen




Frage beantwortet? Hab sogar nochmal nachgefragt, kam aber trotzdem nix...


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh Gott, habe gerade den Wetterbericht gesehen. Die Jungs hätten statt des Rades wohl besser das Floss genommen. Im Alpenbereich kann man im Moment gut flosahren
> Hat irgendjemand was von den Unerschrockenen gehört?



Gehört nicht, aber gesehen.


----------



## sibby08 (6. September 2007)

Es soll sogar schon Kunstdrucke von der flosahren im Netz geben


----------



## joscho (6. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gehört nicht, aber gesehen.



Da bin ich aber froh.
Die Reise scheint ihnen gut zu tun. Sehe ja auf dem Bild deutlich jünger aus


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Frage beantwortet? Hab sogar nochmal nachgefragt, kam aber trotzdem nix...



Ups ........

habe wohl selbst schon Alsheimer   
und schrei mich nicht an  ..................... hab ich nicht gesehen ,

wir versuchen das nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh Gott, habe gerade den Wetterbericht gesehen. Die Jungs hätten statt des Rades wohl besser das Floss genommen. Im Alpenbereich kann man im Moment gut flosahren
> Hat irgendjemand was von den Unerschrockenen gehört?



Hmm, ob ein Floss da das richtige Hilfsmittel ist.
Ralf, Manni, Lüni und mein Bruda sind ja auch gerade auf einem Alpencross. Ich zitiere mal gerade aus der letzten SMS meines Bruders:

_Viele grüße vom schiebe-cross! heute war der hammer.von der tierseralm bis zur schlernhütte im übelsten schneesturm geschoben-fast erfroren.haben unser tagesziel heute nicht erreicht... _


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2007)

> und schrei mich nicht an



WER SCHREIT HIER!!


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, ob ein Floss da das richtige Hilfsmittel ist.
> Ralf, Manni, Lüni und mein Bruda sind ja auch gerade auf einem Alpencross. Ich zitiere mal gerade aus der letzten SMS meines Bruders:
> 
> _Viele grüße vom schiebe-cross! heute war der hammer.von der tierseralm bis zur schlernhütte im übelsten schneesturm geschoben-fast erfroren.haben unser tagesziel heute nicht erreicht... _



Meine güte  soviel Training für unseren Winterpokal  ist das nötig ?

Hoffe für die Jungs auf plötzlichen Wetterumschwung bei Sonnenschein ........
Werde wohl doch auch mal unseren armen Rallef anrufen und fragen ob wir ihn besser nach Hause holen ... wenn wir schon mal dabei sind ...... Mieten wir besser einen Bus und holen eure Jungs auch mit ab


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> WER SCHREIT HIER!!




Ich dachte Du 


SCHREIST in Lila


----------



## joscho (6. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, ob ein Floss da das richtige Hilfsmittel ist.
> Ralf, Manni, Lüni und mein Bruda sind ja auch gerade auf einem Alpencross. Ich zitiere mal gerade aus der letzten SMS meines Bruders:
> 
> _Viele grüße vom schiebe-cross! heute war der hammer.von der tierseralm bis zur schlernhütte im übelsten schneesturm geschoben-fast erfroren.haben unser tagesziel heute nicht erreicht... _



Ach Du Sch... Da hört der Spass dann doch auf. War mir nicht klar, dass es so schlimm ist. Gerade gelesen, dass nun die Schneefallgrenze wieder über 2000m gehen soll.
Tut mir echt leid für Alle, die da gerade unterwegs sind und hoffe, dass sie heil zurückkommen. Wann wollten Deine Leute wieder da sein?

Gruß
joerg


----------



## joscho (6. September 2007)

He Tazz,

vielleicht nach Krankenschwester und Altenpflegerin noch eine Zusatzausbildung zum Lawinenhund?

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> He Tazz,
> 
> vielleicht nach Krankenschwester und Altenpflegerin noch eine Zusatzausbildung zum Lawinenhund?
> 
> ...



Ja schnuppern kann ich schon ganz gut probleme gibts immer noch beim auf allen vieren laufen  aber wenn das besser wird ...................bekomme ich auch das Zeugs was die Hunde so um den Hals tragen ................................... ................................................. 

Cooler Vorschlag


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2007)

Dann aber auch das Futter aus der Dose


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dann aber auch das Futter aus der Dose



Nee das ist jetzt ein blöder Vorschlag


----------



## joscho (6. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...................bekomme ich auch das Zeugs was die Hunde so um den Hals tragen .



Du meinst ein Flohhalsband 
Wenn Du das möchtest....


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Du meinst ein Flohhalsband
> Wenn Du das möchtest....



Jetzt weiß ich jedenfalls warum es ab und an mal kribbelt


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> He Tazz,
> 
> vielleicht nach Krankenschwester und Altenpflegerin noch eine Zusatzausbildung zum Lawinenhund?
> 
> ...



Zum Lawinenhund völlig ungeeignet. Will alles was sie sieht oder ausgräbt behalten. 

@Tazz: Das Auto bekomme ich zurück.


----------



## Handlampe (6. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mieten wir besser einen Bus und holen eure Jungs auch mit ab



Ich glaub, wir sollten alle zusammen legen und uns mal ein gebrauchtes Büsschen zulegen, so als TTTIII (TeamTomburgTeamIII) Rettungs und Transport Vehicle.


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zum Lawinenhund völlig ungeeignet. Will alles was sie sieht oder ausgräbt behalten.  (garnicht wahr )
> 
> @Tazz: Das Auto bekomme ich zurück.



Ja ............   

aber Du bekommst doch meins dafür 
 ist doch auch ganz nett


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir sollten alle zusammen legen und uns mal ein gebrauchtes Büsschen zulegen, so als TTTIII (TeamTomburgTeamIII) Rettungs und Transport Vehicle.



feine Sache  

Würde mir gefallen  TTTeamIII Einsammelbus 
nun ja und den Eiszapfen Jungs würde es sehr entgegen kommen


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> aber Du bekommst doch meins dafür
> ist doch auch ganz nett



Stimmt Und eigentlich brauchst Du ja nur den Radträger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Stimmt Und eigentlich brauchst Du ja nur den Radträger.



Nee Nee Nee  
es hat ja nicht so viel kraft wie Deins  , es würde unter dem Dachträger zusammenbrechen  und das wollen wir doch nicht 

Ich brauche UNBEDINGT DEINS .........


----------



## sibby08 (6. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja schnuppern kann ich schon ganz gut probleme gibts immer noch beim auf allen vieren laufen  aber wenn das besser wird ...................bekomme ich auch das Zeugs was die Hunde so um den Hals tragen ................................... .................................................
> 
> Cooler Vorschlag


 
Das auf allen vieren laufen wird besser wenn du das Zeugs um den Hals selber leeren tust


----------



## Tazz (8. September 2007)

Und weg


----------



## joscho (9. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und weg



Wir auch


----------



## Tazz (9. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir auch



Nachmacher 

aber trotzalledem viel Spass  auch wenn ich das Auto wieder abgeben mußte


----------



## Konfuzius (9. September 2007)

Melde mich zurück von einer sehr geilen Alpentour!

In 7 Tagen von Kufstein nach Bozen, ca. 350km, 10500 hm. Mit 4 Leuten gestartet, mit zweien angekommen...

Wir hatten grandiose Aussichten...
















... schöne Trails ...





... und schwierige Trails, die ich geschoben, andere von uns aber perfekt gemeistert haben.








Und einmal wollte ich nicht weiter und bin umgekehrt und den ursprünglich geplanten Weg gefahren. Das war hier:  





Das Wetter war ok, nachts hat es mehrfach wild gestürmt, aber morgens wars wieder ruhig, nur oben manchmal ziemlich kalt.
Es gab auch eine morgendliche Schneewanderung mit Gehhilfe.




Aber ansonsten nur wenig Regen, jeder Tag hatte Sonne und die Hälfte der Tage waren über 20 Grad!  
Ich schätze, wir waren rechtzeitig über den Hauptkamm geflohen, wo es etwas besser war...

Leider habe ich mir bei einem Sturz auf einem kniffligen und nur 3m schmalen Asphalttrail die schöne TEAM III-Jacke ruiniert   
Auch wenns Euch nicht interessiert: Der Fahrer hatte keine nennenswerten Schäden davongetragen  







Handlampe schrieb:


> _Viele grüße vom schiebe-cross! heute war der hammer.von der tierseralm bis zur schlernhütte im übelsten schneesturm geschoben-fast erfroren.haben unser tagesziel heute nicht erreicht... _



An der Stelle waren wir wohl ein, zwei Tage später. Das muss hier gewesen sein:








Ich hab zugegebenermaßen auch bei schönem Wetter geschoben und geflucht   

Aber insgesamt eine schöne Tour!
Und wenn mein Muskelkater von den gestrigen Schiebepassagen vorbei ist, freu ich mich auf die nächsten TEAM III-Touren.

Ich hoffe, ihr schwächelt nicht!!! Was man so liest hier...

Grüße
Rallef

PS: Wie erstellt man im Fotoalbum eigentlich Unterordner???


----------



## joscho (9. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück von einer sehr geilen Alpentour!



Da freuen wir uns aber. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir uns doch ein wenig Sorgen gemacht - um die Jacke  Und scheinbar nicht zu unrecht.



> In 7 Tagen von Kufstein nach Bozen, ca. 350km, 10500 hm. Mit 4 Leuten gestartet, mit zweien angekommen...


Das hast Du aber nicht bei uns gelernt. Wir schleppen auch den letzten über den Berg - also uns 



> Ich hoffe, ihr schwächelt nicht!!! Was man so liest hier...


Doch, etwas mehr noch als sonst. Der heutige CTF war deutlich (3x?) anstrengender als letzte Woche Mayen. Mag an Steigungen von 19%, Temperaturen von 13 Grad, Matsch, holpriger Strecke oder 500mg Antibiotika gelegen haben. Ok, Du lachst drüber, aber wir haben die heilen Jacken 



> Grüße
> Rallef


Freue mich auf weitere ausführliche Berichte.



> PS: Wie erstellt man im Fotoalbum eigentlich Unterordner???


Fotoalbum/Album Admin/Album erstellen
oder - wenn Du es dann immer noch gefunden hast  und bei Verwendung vom FF;
1.) Fotoalbum/Album Admin/
2.) Strg-F
3.) "erstellen" eingeben

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Tazz (9. September 2007)

Hallllooooohhhhoooo 
Rallef 
ich freue mich 

Schön das Du und Dein Rad heile nach Hause gekommen seit  das Knie ist hoffe ich auch Okey  ?!


Super Fotos  und ich bin doch ein wenig Neidisch


----------



## ultra2 (9. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück von einer sehr geilen Alpentour!



So gehört sich das auch. 

Na ich hoffe doch mal geil im Bezug auf die Strcke. Und nicht als Resultat kalter Nächte in einsamen Hütten. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir hatten grandiose Aussichten...



Die sich dramatisch verschlechtern wenn der Teamchef das mit der Jacke erfährt. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mir bei einem Sturz auf einem kniffligen und nur 3m schmalen Asphalttrail...



Ist ja schon ganz anderen Berginstanzen passiert. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...die schöne TEAM III-Jacke ruiniert
> Auch wenns Euch nicht interessiert: Der Fahrer hatte keine nennenswerten Schäden davongetragen



Da wird Dir das Tazz einen schönen "Herzchenflicken" drauf machen. Oder gegebenenfalls einen Teddybär. Wenn interessiert der Fahrer? Hat das Foxzeugs gehalten? 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr schwächelt nicht!!! Was man so liest hier...



Alles böse Gerüchte um die Moral der Truppe zu brechen. 

So dann würde ich doch sagen, wir laden uns am Mittwoch mal zu Dir ein und Du zeigst uns Deine schmutzigen Bilder und erzählst uns was. 

Ich stelle den Termin gleich noch ins LMB 

Schön das alles gut gegangen ist und ihr Spass hattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Mag an Steigungen von 19%, Temperaturen von 13 Grad, Matsch, holpriger Strecke oder 500mg Antibiotika gelegen haben.



Klingt nach der reinsten Erholungstour  



joscho schrieb:


> Fotoalbum/Album Admin/Album erstellen
> oder - wenn Du es dann immer noch gefunden hast  und bei Verwendung vom FF;
> 1.) Fotoalbum/Album Admin/
> 2.) Strg-F
> 3.) "erstellen" eingeben



Ja... hatte ich so probiert, der war aber nicht zu sehen  Oder erst, wenn man was rein tut? 



Tazz schrieb:


> Schön das Du und Dein Rad heile nach Hause gekommen seit  das Knie ist hoffe ich auch Okey  ?!



Ja, alle habens überstanden.
Übrigens ist die Bestellung mit dem Schaltungsschutzbügel 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt noch angekommen  
Der hat bei dem Sturz auch gleich seinen Dienst geleistet, sonst wär die Schaltung hin gewesen!  

... äähhh ... Jens ... Du hattest doch auch so einen Bügel bestellt ... möchtest Du einen verkratzten?


----------



## Tazz (9. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... äähhh ... Jens ... Du hattest doch auch so einen Bügel bestellt ... möchtest Du einen verkratzten?



Netter Versuch


----------



## ultra2 (9. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Netter Versuch



Nee, ist schon okay. Ist ja der Ichfallvomradralleferbrobte.

Der ist besonders wertvoll. 

Also ja, ich nehme diesen.


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, ist schon okay. Ist ja der Ichfallvomradralleferbrobte.
> 
> Der ist besonders wertvoll.
> 
> Also ja, ich nehme diesen.



Habe unter der Couch beim Aufräumen noch ein P gefunden. Kann jetzt endlich das B wieder rausnehmen. 

Ichfallvomradralleferprobte

Nee sieht das jetzt schön aus.


----------



## Konfuzius (10. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe unter der Couch beim Aufräumen noch ein P gefunden. Kann jetzt endlich das B wieder rausnehmen.



Die Couch, bei der Du in den Ritzen auch immer Spampunkte findest?


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mir bei einem Sturz auf einem kniffligen und nur 3m schmalen Asphalttrail die schöne TEAM III-Jacke ruiniert





ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist ja schon ganz anderen Berginstanzen passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Couch, bei der Du in den Ritzen auch immer Spampunkte findest?



Genau diese Couch. Finde die Sachen aber immer nur unter der Couch. Ich glaube meine Wohnung ist abschüssig. 

Aber für Spammpunkte habe ich ja jetzt eine Jahreskarte. Gilt leider nicht für jeden langweili... äh superspannden Thread.


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


>



An wenn Du wieder denkst.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

mein erster Gedanke galt zumindest nicht diesem Kandidaten, obwohl der auch theoretische Chancen hätte...:






an wen ich wirklich gedacht hab sag isch nisch


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> mein erster Gedanke galt zumindest nicht diesem Kandidaten, obwohl der auch theoretische Chancen hätte...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut das ich die Mehrzahl gewählt habe. 



supasini schrieb:


> an wen ich wirklich gedacht hab sag isch nisch



Gib es doch zu, fängt mit "Hammelhetze..." an. Wollen aber nicht zuviel verraten.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

..ne, geb ich nisch zu!
btw. was ist eigentlich mit unserem Lieblingsthema klein v? tut sich gar nix mehr, was?


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ..ne, geb ich nisch zu!



Dann melde ich halt Deinen Beitrag. 



supasini schrieb:


> btw. was ist eigentlich mit unserem Lieblingsthema klein v? tut sich gar nix mehr, was?



Nun ja, das kleine v wird immer kleiner und bald isses wech.


----------



## Tazz (11. September 2007)

Halloooohhhhooooooooooooo  wer da ?

.....................Forums müde  ?

soll ich einen Verein gründen  

oder übers Wetter schreiben ? ............ he he ................Smaltalk ist tot


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Halloooohhhhooooooooooooo  wer da ?
> 
> .....................Forums müde  ?
> 
> ...


 
Scheinbar muss das legendäre Team der Fit****erfive hier den Thread wieder mal ankurbeln.
Cheetah, Merlin, Balu wir werden hier gebraucht! Anrücken und spamen!  


Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Merlin (11. September 2007)

Pssst, nicht so laut Udo! Wir haben die Hoffnung, dass Team III in eine Art Winterstarre verfällt, wenn hier im Forum nix mehr geht und dass wir dann einen Konkurrenten weniger im Winterpokal haben


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Pssst, nicht so laut Udo! Wir haben die Hoffnung, dass Team III in eine Art Winterstarre verfällt, wenn hier im Forum nix mehr geht und dass wir dann einen Konkurrenten weniger im Winterpokal haben



Genau falsch herum gedacht. Wenn hier nix los ist müßen wir wohl radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (11. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Genau falsch herum gedacht. Wenn hier nix los ist müßen wir wohl radfahren.



Radfahren???  Oh Gott, lasst uns schnell was spammen!


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Anrücken und spamen!
> Gruß
> Sibby



Meinst Du nicht das Du ein wenig spät zum Spielen kommst  da hab ich Feierabend und betreibe meist schon Augenpflege 



> Pssst, nicht so laut Udo! Wir haben die Hoffnung, dass Team III in eine Art Winterstarre verfällt, wenn hier im Forum nix mehr geht und dass wir dann einen Konkurrenten weniger im Winterpokal haben


Ha  Ha  Ha  Ha 

wie süß Merlin ....................... aber Vorsicht wir wollen doch nur spielen 



> Wenn hier nix los ist müßen wir wohl radfahren.


Müßten wir ultra2  .............ich freue mich 


> Radfahren???  Oh Gott, lasst uns schnell was spammen!


Hey Ralf sach bloss  Du versuchst Dich im Spammen ?............................................


Winke winke


----------



## sibby08 (13. September 2007)

> Meinst Du nicht das Du ein wenig spät zum Spielen kommst


 
Jetzt bin ich früh hier und es ist auch keiner da


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich früh hier und es ist auch keiner da



Na um die Zeit bin ich mir die Beine vertreten 

Gruß


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na um die Zeit bin ich mir die Beine vertreten
> 
> Gruß



Wirf Du mir nochmal senile Bettflucht vor.


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wirf Du mir nochmal senile Bettflucht vor.



Ähmmm joh  

ich hab um diese Zeit aber glaube ich Komamäßig geschlafen ...................... lags an der 47 Km Tour  ? oder an den 600 Hm ? ......... oder an den 3 Kölsch  ? oder schlafe ich einfach immer super 

Nöö ich gebe zu  ich hab mir nicht mitten in der Nacht die Beine vertreten


----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2007)

And Now for Something Completely Different (Die älteren unter uns kennen das noch)

Wer will zwei Conti Mountain-King Supersonic 2.4? Einer war nur auf dem CTF in Mayen drauf (ca. 55 Km) der andere hat ca. 200 Km runter. Ich habe keinen Bock auf verschicken oder ähnliches daher kein ebay. Selber abholen ist die Lösung. Für 10 Euro könnt ihr beide haben. Und wer will einen Conti Vertical Pro 2.3 UST? Geht für 0 Euro weg.

So und nun zurück zum Thema....äh...welches war es doch gleich?


----------



## Cheetah (14. September 2007)

@John Cleese: Hier,ich!


----------



## Merlin (14. September 2007)

Frank, die sind aber nicht rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> @John Cleese: Hier,ich!


 
Verkauft an den schwarzen Ritter : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tca-AkF2_6w


----------



## Cheetah (14. September 2007)

*Der schwarze Ritter:*



*Mit den roten Socken!*


----------



## Merlin (14. September 2007)

> Mit den roten Socken!



Mit DER roten Socke...ausser, du kriegst doch noch den passenden Dämpfer


----------



## Tazz (15. September 2007)

Nun  

Heute war IFMA Tag 

Unsere neuen Team III Bikes sind diese ......................................................


----------



## Konfuzius (16. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Unsere neuen Team III Bikes sind diese ......................................................



Unsere neuen Bikes haben sich ja hervorragend auf ihrer ersten Ausfahrt ins Siebengebirge bewährt.  
Besonders auf den Trails, auch wenn wir nicht alle gefunden haben, die wir fahren wollten... 

Habe übrigens meine Trinkflasche im Auto vergessen  

@Merlin: Die Sachen von Deiner Bestellung habe ich Renate mitgegeben.


----------



## sibby08 (16. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nun
> 
> Heute war IFMA Tag
> 
> ...


 
Scheint was dran zu sein, als ich heute Mittag auf der Messe ankam stand auf allen Vehikeln bereits "sold" drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (16. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Habe übrigens meine Trinkflasche im Auto vergessen



Wenn man nicht ständig auf euch aufpasst.


----------



## Tazz (16. September 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Scheint was dran zu sein, als ich heute Mittag auf der Messe ankam stand auf allen Vehikeln bereits "sold" drauf...



Tja lieber Udo 

Da bist Du wohl doch einen Tag zu spät zur IFMA gefahren  die ganz schönen Räder haben wir uns schon unter den Nagel gerissen .

Schade das es nicht wirklich viel neues dort zum Anschauen gab .................. und dann kamen die Räder ....................................................







> ultra2 Zitat:
> Zitat von *Konfuzius*
> 
> 
> ...


Uhi Uhi Uhi ..................................
Die Trinkflasche in den tiefen des Kofferraums   hoffe sie findet den Weg wieder raus


----------



## Konfuzius (16. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die Trinkflasche in den tiefen des Kofferraums   hoffe sie findet den Weg wieder raus



Sie ruht jetzt bei Deiner Luftpumpe


----------



## Tazz (16. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sie ruht jetzt bei Deiner Luftpumpe



Ich denke schon  
da hat dann auch meine Luftpumpe keine langeweile mehr


----------



## ultra2 (16. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sie ruht jetzt bei Deiner Luftpumpe



Nicht nur das ihr mir ständig das Auto klaut und mich krank zurück laßt,
jetzt versteckt ihr darin auch noch euren Sondermüll.


----------



## Tazz (16. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das ihr mir ständig das Auto klaut und mich krank zurück laßt,
> jetzt versteckt ihr darin auch noch euren Sondermüll.



Ich höre sofort damit auf, sobald Du mir Dein Auto gibst


----------



## ultra2 (20. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Habe übrigens meine Trinkflasche im Auto vergessen



Vergessen?  Pah! 

Für mich sieht es so aus, als hättest Du sie absichtlich dort plaziert.


----------



## inimtb (20. September 2007)

Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef


----------



## joscho (20. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef



Danke für die Einladung  Ich werde bestimmt mal dabei sein, aber für den "Normalfall" ist mir die Anreise etwas zu lang für ca. 2h im Sattel.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Tazz (20. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef



Ups ...................  

Danke für´s Angebot , leider kann ich in der Woche nur Mittwochs 

Aber ich würde schon hin und wieder mal versuchen bei Euch mit zu fahren  

Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. September 2007)

Hey @Konfuzius 

ich wünsche Dir  schon wieder  super viel Spaß (diesmal) am Gardasee  und im Gebirge.......................
Ach  und pass auf Soka70 auf 

Mach so schöne Fotos  wie neulich  
und komm heile wieder Heim   

Gruß von der zurück gebliebenen 
Tazz


----------



## Konfuzius (21. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ich wünsche Dir  schon wieder  super viel Spaß



Danke! Werden wir haben    
Schööö und bis nächste Woche!

Und seht zu, dass ihr bis dahin alle wieder gesund seid!  

Viele Grüße  
Rallef


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und seht zu, dass ihr bis dahin alle wieder gesund seid!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Rallef



Ja das gestaltet sich in der Tat gerade nicht einfach  

joscho ist schuld


----------



## soka70 (21. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach  und pass auf Soka70 auf




Dat kann die schon ganz alleine!!!

Wird sicherlich ne sehr schöne Woche, wir werden mal an euch denken!!!!

Bis denne auch von mir ein dickes:

Ciao!!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (21. September 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Dat kann die schon ganz alleine!!!
> 
> Wird sicherlich ne sehr schöne Woche, wir werden mal an euch denken!!!!
> 
> ...



Auch von mir:

Viel Spass am Bagger...äh ....Gardasee. 

Und das ihr wohlbehalten zurück kommt.

@sonja: Bitte paß auf das der Rallef, wenns kühl wird abends, sich auch schön warm anzieht. Wir können uns keine weiteren Ausfälle leisten.




Tazz schrieb:


> joscho ist schuld



Bin auch für


----------



## sem2047 (22. September 2007)

--


----------



## ultra2 (22. September 2007)

sem2047 schrieb:


> --



Was will uns der Autor sagen?


----------



## joscho (23. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bin auch für



Das ihr dafür seit - frei nach dem Motto; Schuld sind immer die Anderen - macht die Sache genau so wenig wahrscheinlicher, wie die dauernde Wiederholung dieser haltlosen Vermutung
Weder ich, noch die sich in meiner direkten Umgebung befindlichen Personen verfügen über *Eure *Symptome. Also macht das bitte auch unter Euch aus.


----------



## joscho (23. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja das gestaltet sich in der Tat gerade nicht einfach
> 
> joscho ist schuld



Ich glaub es ja nicht  Miese Verleumdung ist das

Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ja nicht  Miese Verleumdung ist das
> 
> Trotzdem gute Besserung



Trag´s mit Fassung  wir sind Dir ja auch nicht böse 

Danke schön  
und besser Dich auch   sonst kommen wir alle noch vom Radfahren ab  und das möchte ich nicht


----------



## Merlin (24. September 2007)

Oha. Was tut er blos?


----------



## Tazz (24. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oha. Was tut er blos?




Ah, da isser ja wieder 
Ähmm ....... was der Cheetah da macht  ? ................. nicht kleckern KLOTZEN   ......................... 

He he kleiner Merlin ............................................ 
ich habe was, was Du nicht hast und das ist wunderschön  hoffe Du bekommst es am Mittwoch 

Grüße
ich


----------



## ultra2 (24. September 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oha. Was tut er blos?



Ich will das gleiche Diätprogramm wie Frank!


----------



## ultra2 (28. September 2007)

Er lebt.


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Er lebt.




Uhii  ........................................ der Chef ........................ cool 

Los rauf auf´s Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (28. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Er lebt.



Gepriesen sei der Chef 
Ob er am Sonntag mitfährt?


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2007)

Was für ein Fest 

Da haben wir ja mal wieder 3 Teile aus dem Team III heute am Start 

Ich freue mich  ach .............. kommt der Chef mit ?


----------



## joscho (30. September 2007)

Was sind das für Zeiten wo mittelfeucht und 11 Grad ein Fest sind 
Aber ich freu mich auch - bis gleich.


----------



## joscho (30. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was für ein Fest



*Ein Matschfest* 

Was ein Spass


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> *Ein Matschfest*
> 
> Was ein Spass



Ja das war ein Spaß an 
*Schloss Merode Wehebachtalsperre  .......................720 Hm und ca. 42 Km  und ganz schön viel Matsch *

ach ja  und einen Ausrutscher im Schlamm meinerseits  ( ich hasse Matsch und Sand und alle sone Sachen )

Und Rallef ist auch wieder da


----------



## Konfuzius (30. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ach ja  und einen Ausrutscher im Schlamm meinerseits



Jungs, ich hoffe, ihr hattet _diesmal _ rechtzeitig den Fotoapparat griffbereit! 

Schade, die Tour klingt ja ganz interessant, war ein paar Minuten zu spät aufgestanden...


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hoffe, ihr hattet _diesmal _ rechtzeitig den Fotoapparat griffbereit!
> 
> Schade, die Tour klingt ja ganz interessant, war ein paar Minuten zu spät aufgestanden...




Ich glaub es hackt was heisst hier _diesmal _

Keine Beweise  

Ach nee watt iss dat schön das Du wieder da bist 

Willkommen


----------



## Konfuzius (30. September 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> was heisst hier _diesmal _
> 
> Keine Beweise



Naja, letzten im Naafbachtal waren wir ja etwas zu langsam...


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Naja, letzten im Naafbachtal waren wir ja etwas zu langsam...



Tze tze tze   ......................langsames Volk 
und überhaupt das ist ja schon ein Jahr her


----------



## Konfuzius (30. September 2007)

Ja, hier dann mal eine kurze Bildergeschichte zu unserem Ausflug zum Gardasee  

Drei pensionsschlafende Forumsmitglieder machten sich letzte Woche auf, um sich am Gardasee mit einer Horde zeltender "Sportphysios" auf dem Rad rumzutreiben.






Nach einigen Fahrtechnikübungen...




...gab es einige schöne von einem "Local" geguidete Touren.

Es ging durch ein fast verlassenes altes Dorf...





...und auf Wegen über dem See mit schönen Aussichten









Nicht zu vergessen: Sonjas erste "über 1000 hm am Stück" Tour.




(Habe sie selten so über Höhenmeter jubeln hören   )

Die 1000hm gings dann am Stück auch wieder runter...








"Soll ich den Downhill nehmen, oder auf dem Schotterweg fahren?"  





Einige knifflige Stellen waren dabei ... und natürlich Tragepassagen  







Gernot in Action!

Aber auch andere Aktivitäten kamen nicht zu kurz...





... auch solche, die dazu führten, dass der eine oder andere bei der Radtour am nächsten Morgen etwas abwesend wirkte...  





Auch wenn das Wetter in der zweiten Wochenhälfte etwas regnerisch wurde, war es eine schöne Woche und wie sagt man bei ihh bääh?
"Gerne wieder".

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. September 2007)

Welcome back Sonja und Rallef 

1.000Hm am Stück Stolze Leistung 

Das werdet ihr in Honnef oder KFL nur schwerlich wiederholen können. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## joscho (30. September 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hoffe, ihr hattet _diesmal _ rechtzeitig den Fotoapparat griffbereit!



Hat nicht geklappt. Die Dame wusste schon, warum sie hinten fährt 



> Schade, die Tour klingt ja ganz interessant, war ein paar Minuten zu spät aufgestanden...


Es hätte Dir gefallen  So sah es aus nach nicht ganz der Hälfte...


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2007)

So, TEAM III (leider ohne unsere Aussenstelle) ist ordnungsgemäß am SIT-Tourentag angemeldet. 

Da vermutlich noch andere Teilnehmer mitfahren müßen wir pünktlich, gewaschen und ordentlich angezogen 10:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vom Eisstadion an der Saaler Mühle antreten.

Der TEAMkollege


----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2007)

Hat das Team III zufällig Lust auf die "Grüne Hölle"?


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hat das Team III zufällig Lust auf die "Grüne Hölle"?



ca. 200 Km mit dem Auto für 30 Km mit dem Rad bei den Wetteraussichten? 

Eher was für den Sommer.


----------



## joscho (4. Oktober 2007)

So, die Jahreszeit der Platten scheint wieder angefangen zu haben  Mein etwas älterer Nobby hat es schon wieder nicht geschafft, die kleinen Nadeln bzw. Dornen vom Schlach fernzuhalten. 
Jetzt soll ein neuer Reifen hinten rauf. Ein Reifen, der etwas pannensicherer ist und für die anstehenden nassen und matschigen Zeiten gut geeignet ist wird nun gesucht. Ins Auge fasse ich bisher Conti Mountain King 2.2 protection (2.4 passt leider so gerade eben nicht) und Schwalbe Albert Alpencross 2.25. 

Empfehlungen sind willkommen 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin den Mountain King zwar noch nicht gefahren, hatte aber letztens mal einen 2.2er da - der fällt verdammt schmal aus, ich meine nur rund 50-52mm...


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir sind momenan Nobby 2.25, Albert (normalo, ohne Alpen-X) 2.25 und Mountain King 2.4 Protection parallel im Einsatz. Letzterer befindet sich noch in der Experimentierphase (suche noch den richtigen Luftdruck), ist recht laut und je nach Luftdruck rubelig auf der Straße, dafür Supervortrieb im Matsch (Reifenbreite beachten) und Grip auf nassem Gestein/Asphalt. Und versprüht die Zuverlässigkeit von 40 cm dickem Kruppstahl  . Bei 2.4 (passt bei Dir evtl. doch, ist nämlich nur unwesentlich breiter als ein 2.25 Nobby) ist eine etwas breitere Felge von Vorteil.

Den Albert finde ich nur ein Quentchen schlechter als den Nobby (gravierend allenfalls der erhöhte Rollwiderstand und das hohe Gewicht), aber wesentlich preiswerter. Auch hier guter Grip auf weichem Untergrund, annehmbare Abrolleigenschaften auf Asphalt. Den Albert habe ich meiner Winterschlampe gegönnt, da wird nicht aufs Gramm geschaut  .

Der Nobby wäre vielleicht wieder mit der in Aussicht gestellten "Snake-Skin"-Ausführung interessant. Mit dem Nobby war ich - trotz aller Unkenrufe oder gerade wegen dieser in Erwartung allen Ungemachs - recht zufrieden. Erhöhte Pannenanzahl habe ich nicht bemerkt (gehöre allerdings auch zu denen, die schauen, wo sie herfahren  ), und dank wenig Asphalt auch wenig Verschleiß. Hat aber als Racingreifen naturgemäß wenig Pannenschutz. Deshalb eher nix für den dunklen Winter.


----------



## joscho (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi Eifelwolf,

den King 2.4 hatte ich bereits mal hinten montiert (jetzt vorne). Bei einer super zentrierten Felge würde es so gerade gehen. Bei mir hat er aber Beschichtung abgetragen. Mein erster Eindruck vom Reifen war positiv. Ich achte weder bei mir noch bei meinem Rad auf das letzte Gramm - und im Winter fährt man sowieso kiloweise Matsch spazieren  Ich habe halt gerade bei den Bedingungen keine Lust häufig den Schlauch zu wechseln. Deshalb muss der Nobby - zumindest bis zum Frühjahr - weichen. Da die Löcher noch nie an der Flanke waren, verspreche ich mir von einer "Snake Skin Variante" nichts. Muss schon Schutz auf der Lauffläche sein.
Also, wie würdest Du entscheiden; Albert 2.25 oder King 2.2?

Danke
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ....Also, wie würdest Du entscheiden; Albert 2.25 oder King 2.2?...


 
Wenn Geld eine Rolle spielt: Albert. 

Ansonsten - ich habs ja schon im eigenen Fred geschrieben - ziehe ich in Deutschland hergestellte Produkte vor (also den Conti). Ich denke mir auch, die Jungs von Conti haben sicherlich die Konkurrenz von Schwalbe im Auge gehabt, als sie den King creiert haben - und der hat evtl. Qualitäten, die für mich noch im Verborgenen liegen. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Er ist sicherlich nicht schlechter als Schwalbe-Produkte - gegenwärtig eher "besser", da moderner.

Bei "Snake-Skin" erwarte ich auch ein paar Schutzlagen mehr auf der Lauffläche des Nobby. So interpretiere ich auch die Aussagen auf der Schwalbe-HP zu den anderen Schwalbe-Jungs und -Mädels.


----------



## joscho (4. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Geld eine Rolle spielt: Albert.



Ich tendiere weniger des Geldes wegen zum Albert, als viel mehr der Breite wegen. Wobei ich die Preise schon absurd finde - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Vorne Conti, hinten Schwalbe ist ja dann auch schön ausgeglichen.

Grüße
joerg


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Oktober 2007)

Mathematisch gesehen (die tatsächlichen Reifenbreiten - siehe Beitrag Merlin - kenne ich nicht) sind es 0,127 cm Unterschied  . Die tatsächlich sich ergebende Reifenbreite hängt nicht zuletzt auch von der Felgenbreite ab: Eine schmale Felge wölbt den Reifen mehr.

Egal, Du wirst mit dem King wie mit dem Albert zufrieden sein (aber die Ungewißheit, ob der andere nicht besser gewesen wäre, bleibt... spätestens bei der ersten Panne  ).


----------



## inimtb (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin den Mountain King 2.2 jetzt ca. 1000 km gefahren. War sehr zufrieden auf allen Untergründen, insbesondere auch auf Schotter (Alpencross). Im Matsch war er auch gut, als er neu war. Rutsche jetzt dauernd weg. Jens hat den 2.4 drauf und ist auch sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings liegt noch nicht so viel Matscherfahrung bei ihm vor.
 Ich kaufe mir für das Frühjahr auf jeden Fall wieder den King: Super Grip, Super Kurvenstabilität, Super Vortrieb, Keine Pannen gehabt (bis ca. 1000 km, dann kam die erste).  Ich würde ihn aber nicht als bevorzugten Matschreifen bezeichnen. Fahre diesen Winter den Nobby ab, da der noch gut ist. Danach wahrscheinlich Albert.


----------



## joscho (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi inimtb,

bisher kenne ich eigentlich nur die Nobbys, die mir in letzter Zeit zunehmend "schwammig" vorkamen. Der MK 2.4 hinten fühlte sich gut an. So wie Du und Eifelwolf es ja auch schreiben. Aber nach einem extrem runtergefahrenen Reifen hätte es jeder andere wohl auch getan. Prinzipiell glaube ich eher nicht, dass ich bei den genannten Reifen wirklich einen großen Unterschied ausmachen kann - und deshalb frage ich ja auch 
Beim Pannenschutz sollten die Unterschiede deutlicher sein. Wobei ich im Sommer auch keine Probleme mit dem Nobby habe. Die fangen immer im Herbst an. Waren Deine MKs Modell "Protection"?
Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Albert Alpencross 2.25 bestellt. Und im Frühjahr kommt ein Smart Sam drauf. Einfach aus Neugierde.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2007)

Zwar nicht billig aber wohl gut:
http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/script/allgemein/file/showImage.php5?dateiID=4937

Gibt es auch als Nobby Nic. Weitere Infos hier.
Die sollen einen sehr guten Pannenschutz haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (5. Oktober 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht billig aber wohl gut:
> http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/script/allgemein/file/showImage.php5?dateiID=4937



Für das Wetter, das jetzt kommt (und eigentlich schon immer da war) 
Ich muss zugeben, ein Racing Ralph käme mir für den Winter nicht in den Sinn. Bisher galt ja, wenn nass, dann rutsch. Was fährst Du?

Gruß
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Für das Wetter, das jetzt kommt (und eigentlich schon immer da war)
> Ich muss zugeben, ein Racing Ralph käme mir für den Winter nicht in den Sinn. Bisher galt ja, wenn nass, dann rutsch. Was fährst Du?
> 
> Gruß
> joerg


 
Ging ja auch mehr um den Nobby Nic, den es jetzt mit dem gleichen Pannenschutz gibt.
Ich selber bin überzeugter Nobby Fahrer (3000 Km nur einmal einen Platten).
Z.Zt probiere ich hinten mal einen Smart Sam aus. Bin positiv überrascht was das Fahrverhalten im etwas matschigen angeht. Habe ihn aber noch nicht so intensiv testen können.
Habe auch noch einen Albert, der im trockenen auf Malle gut war, aber kürzlich im 7G auf feuchten, steinigen Untergrund mir die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn getrieben hat  -> Gleiche Strecke später mit Nobby und alles war gut  .


PS: Der Nobby ist auch im Schnee Top! (wenn wir hier noch mal Schnee im Winter bekommen)


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Oktober 2007)

Habe mir den MTK ProTection auch mal nur für vorne in 2.2 bestellt, weil der Verschleißfaktor angeblich höher sein soll als bei üblichen Reifen. Lasse mich gern und positiv überraschen. 

Nobby hat nach wie vor ein bei mir sehr skeptisches Dasein. Nach all den Pannen diverser Forumsuser, fahre ich das Teil eher wie auf rohen Eiern. Wobei die Fahreigenschaften ohne Kritik sind. 

Der Albert 2,25 SnakeS.ist bisher der bei mir erfolgreichste Reifen. Gute Traktion, gute Pannensicherheit, guter Rollwiederstand, für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Nobby hat nach wie vor ein bei mir sehr skeptisches Dasein. Nach all den Pannen diverser Forumsuser, fahre ich das Teil eher wie auf rohen Eiern. Wobei die Fahreigenschaften ohne Kritik sind.


 
Ich weiß nicht was die alle mit dem Nobby veranstalten. Ob auf den teilweise spitzen Steinen auf Mallorca oder den nicht weniger spitzen Steinen rund um Bad Kreuznach, nie Probleme!


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Oktober 2007)

Der Winter(pokal) naht, und zur Freude der technikbegeisterten Jungs wird die Fahrradbeleuchtung wieder zum Gesprächsthema  
Da ich auf Touren von ein paar Leuten auf meine Selbstbaulampe angesprochen wurde, stelle ich hier mal eine Teileliste und Kurzbeschreibung meines Werks ein.




(Zum Vergrößern auf die Bilder klicken)


*Vorab*

Die Ideen zur Lampe sind nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern stammen zum größten Teil aus den hervorragenden Beschreibungen und Beiträgen einiger Forumsmitglieder im Elektronik-Unterforum.

Besonders hilfreich für die Entwicklung waren:
Joerkys Anhängerkupplungskappen-Lampe
Helwa-Schaltung für den Akku
Bauanleitung für die "Luxilux"
Bikelight-Wiki

Ausserdem die Threads
Die selbstbaulampen der IBC´ler und
Li-Ionen-Akku-II

Daher geht ein großer Dank an die Autoren der obigen Beiträge 


*Die Lampe*

Da ich handwerklich nicht gerade ein Talent bin und ich wegen einer defekten Beleuchtung recht schnell (möglichst hellen ) Ersatz benötigte, suchte ich eine Lampe, die möglichst einfach in der Herstellung ist.
Herausgekommen ist dabei eine 20W Halogenlampe von Osram vom Typ "Decostar IRC", die mit Überspannung (14,4 V) mit 2 Canon-Camcorder-LiIon-Akkus vom Typ "BP 945" betrieben wird und in 2 Helligkeitsstufen schaltbar ist.
Durch die IRC-Beschichtung und die Überspannung dürfte sie von der Helligkeit annähernd mit einer herkömmlichen 50W-Halogenlampe vergleichbar sein.
In der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass sie in der Variante mit 24° Strahlwinkel fast an eine Lupine Edison heranreicht, jedoch mit etwas breiterem Lichtkegel und gelblicherem Licht.
Der Lumen-Wert der Lampe dürfte etwa bei 800 liegen.
Die Betriebsdauer mit voll geladenem Akku bei hoher Helligkeitsstufe beträgt gut 3 Stunden.

Die Lampe kann entweder mit Klickverschluß am Lenker oder mit der Sigma-Helmhalterung als Helmlampe verwendet werden (Gewicht mit Halter ca. 95g).


*Die Bauteile*

*Lampe:*




Birne: Osram Decostar 51 IRC 20W
Als Lenkerlampe hat sich die Variante mit 24° Abstrahlwinkel, als Helmlampe (Fernlicht) die 10° Variante bewährt.
Zu beziehen z.B. bei SEH-Lang: 24° bzw. 10°  (Preis 3,98 EUR)
Fassung für Halogenspot
(z.B. von OBI: Variolux Teil #03005, max. 12V~ G4, G5.3, G6.3S, Doppelpack, Preis je Stück ca. 1,50 EUR)
Gummidichtung für Sanitärbereich, Größe 40/50
(z.B. OBI: Variolux "HT-Gumminippel 40-50 für Siphonwink+Stutzen", Teil-Nr. 25182 2, Aufschrift muss sein "_NW 40/50_", Preis 2,39 EUR)
Cinchbuchse vergoldet
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 734159 - 62, Preis 1,22 EUR)
Halterung für Lenker oder Helm von Sigma Evo-Lampen: http://www.sigma-sport.de/de/service_center/zubehoer/beleuchtung/?flash=1 (Preis ca. 5 EUR (?))
Für Lenker: "Ersatzhalterung Ø 22-32 mm", Artikel-Nr. 00131
Für Helm: "Helmhalterung-Set", Artikel-Nr. 10669
Kappe für Anhängerkupplung aus Plastik als Gehäuse.
Hier muss man etwas rumprobieren bzw. suchen. Darf nicht zu weich sein, wegen Hitzeentwicklung und nicht zu hart, damit die Birne mit Gummidichtung hineingedrückt werden kann. Der Innendurchmesser muss ca. 55mm betragen.
Ich habe meine von einem Autozubehör-Händler aus Schleswig-Holstein mitgebracht, daher hier keine Quellenangabe. Es sollte aber auch Passendes hier in der Gegegend geben. (Preis ca. 2 EUR)
Schraube mit Mutter M 3 x 10 mm (für die Befestigung des Halters)
(z.B. von OBI)
Unterlegscheibe 3,2 x 9 mm (für die Befestigung des Halters)
(z.B. von OBI)
Optional: Wippschalter zum Ein-/Ausschalten der Lampe am Gehäuse.
Nicht unbedingt nötig, da der 2-stufige Schalter zum Ein-/Ausschalten und Dimmen am Akku angebracht ist.
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 700215 - 62, Preis 1,43 EUR)
Wird der Wippschalter eingebaut, wird zusätzlich ein Stück Klingeldraht benötigt.
Gesamtpreis ca. 17,52 EUR plus Versandkosten.

*Akku:*




Werkzeugdose "groß" vom Rose Versand
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1149 (Preis 2,10 EUR)
2 Akkus für Canon-Camcorder, Typ "BP 945". Die Kapazität je Akku sollte mindestens 6000 mAh betragen (für ca. 3 Stunden Betrieb).
Zu beziehen am besten über eBay:
Als sehr gut, aber etwas teurer haben sich die Akkus vom Händler "ebatt_de" erwiesen: Akku für Canon BP 945 6900 mAh (Preis 2 x 28,95 EUR)
Etwa zum halben Preis und mit etwas geringerer Kapazität gibt es Akkus von "tobishop123": Akku für Canon BP 945 ca. 6500 mAh (Preis 2 x 13,95 EUR)
Es hat sich jedoch gezeigt, dass diese Akkus nicht immer die hohen Einschaltströme der Halogenbirne verkraften, so dass man den Schalter mehrfach ein- und ausschalten muss, bis die Lampe angeht. Das kann auf Trails mitunter etwas lästig sein, ich rate daher eher zu den teureren Akkus von ebatt_de.
Ganz abzuraten ist übrigens von Anbietern, die 8000 mAh-Akkus anbieten. Akkus mit den dort beworbenen Kapazitäten werden noch gar nicht hergestellt!
Wippschalter I-0-II 2-polig
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 700258 - 62, Preis 4,28 EUR)
Cinchbuchse vergoldet
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 734159 - 62, Preis 1,22 EUR)
Sicherungshalter 10A / 250 V/AC
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 533788 - 62, Preis 1,22 EUR)
Feinsicherung 5x20 4A flink
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 535966 - 62, 10er Packung, Preis je Stück 0,15 EUR)
Lüsterklemme (4 Segmente), max. 2,5 mm²
Klingeldraht (2-adrig, ca. 1m, 0,8 mm²)
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 644455 - 62, 10m, Preis 4,09 EUR)
Optional: Schutzkappe für den Wippschalter. Schutz gegen Regen, Matsch  und Staub.
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 700894 - 62, Preis 0,65 EUR)
Gesamtpreis 67,87 EUR (mit den teuren Akkus) plus Versandkosten.

*Ladegerät:*




Ladegerät für BP 945 Akku (plus 12V-Adapter für Zigarettenanzünder)
Am besten über eBay, z.B. bei "tobishop123": Ladegerät für Canon BP 945, (Preis 12,95 EUR)
Cinchbuchse vergoldet
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 734159 - 62, Preis 1,22 EUR)
Klingeldraht (2-adrig, ca. 10cm, 0,8 mm²)
(z.B. Conrad Elektronik Artikel-Nr.: 644455 - 62, 10m, Preis 4,09 EUR)
Gesamtpreis 14,17 EUR plus Versandkosten.

Die gesamte Lampe zusammen mit Akku und Ladegerät also ca. 99,56 EUR Materialkosten. 


*Der Zusammenbau*

Benötigtes Werkzeug: Schraubenzieher, Teppichmesser, Lötkolben, Dorn, Dremel/Bohrer

*Lampe:*

Auf die Rückseite des AHK-Gehäuses Löcher für die Cinch-Buchse und - falls gewünscht - den Schalter schneiden.



An die Unterseite hinten einige Löcher zur besseren Kühlung bohren.



Die Gummidichtung etwa unterhalb der 4. Rippe abschneiden und über die Birne ziehen.



Cinch-Buchse und Schalter ins Gehäuse einschrauben bzw. -stecken.
Die Lampenfassung mit der Cinch-Buchse und ggf. dem Schalter verlöten.



An der Unterseite des Gehäuses ein kleines Loch für die Lenker- bzw. Helmhalterung bohren (ca. 3mm für die Schraube).
Die Position des Loches vorher durch Ausbalancieren mit eingesetzter Birne ermitteln, damit das Gewicht gleichmäßig auf dem Halter sitzt.
Halter mit der Schraube und der Unterlegscheibe im Inneren des Gehäuses befestigen.
Die Birne in die Fassung stecken und mit der Gummidichtung in das Gehäuse drücken.
Ggf. muss das Gehäuse vorher in heißem Wasser erhitzt werden, damit es sich beim Einsetzen der Birne etwas weiten kann. Dann mit Birne abkühlen lassen.
Lampe und Gummi ggf. nicht zu weit in das Gehäuse drücken, das sich sonst die Birne aus dem Gummi drücken kann.
*Akku:*
Beim Zusammenlöten/-schrauben immer auf die Polung achten! Kürzschlüsse an den Akkus vermeiden, da die Schutzschaltungen in den Akkus dadurch zerstört werden können!

Mit Dremel oder Teppichmesser in den Deckel der Rose-Werkzeugdose Löcher für Wippschalter, Cinch-Buchse und Sicherungshalter schneiden.
Der verbliebene Rose-Schriftzug auf dem Deckel kann durch geduldiges  festes Reiben mit warmen Fingern entfernt werden. Die Konsistenz ist ähnlich der von alten Klebstoffresten, nur etwas hartnäckiger.
Schalter (ggf. mit Schutzkappe), Cinch-Buchse und Sicherungshalter in den Deckel einstecken bzw. schrauben.



Schalter und Cinch-Buchse entsprechend des Helwa-Schaltplans verlöten. (Polungen beachten!)
Den Sicherungshalter direkt an den Anschluss des Pluspols von Akku 1 hängen.
Die 4 offenen Anschlüsse zu den Akkus an eine Seite der Lüsterklemme anschließen.



An die Kontakte der beiden Akkublöcke Klingeldraht anlöten, so dass, wenn beide Akkus in der Dose übereinander stehen, die 4 Drähte etwa gleich lang ein paar Zentimeter über den Dosenrand hinausragen.


 


Die Akkus übereinander in der Dose platzieren und mit Schaumstoff o.ä. wackelfrei fixieren.
Ggf. muss das Gewinde der Dose an 4 Stellen etwas abgefeilt werden, damit die Akkus problemlos in die Dose geschoben werden können.
Die 4 Akku-Anschlüsse über die Lüsterklemme mit der Sicherung und Helwa-Schaltung verbinden (Polungen beachten!)
Ggf. die Schaltung abkleben und Schaumstoff zwischen Schaltung und Akkus legen, Deckel vorsichtig zudrehen, Sicherung einsetzen, fertig.
In Schalterstellung "I" werden die Akkus parallel geschaltet, was zu einer Spannung von ca. 7,2 Volt führt -> die Lampe leuchtet schwach.
Durch Umschalten auf Schalterstellung "II" werden die Akkus in Reihe geschaltet, so dass sich eine Spannung von ca. 14,4 Volt ergibt -> die Lampe leuchtet hell.
Wegen der hohen Einschaltströme der Birne sollte immer zuerst Schalterstellung "I" geschaltet werden (vorwärmen), dann nach einigen Sekunden erst Stufe "II".

*Ladegerät:*
Hier muss nur an die Anschlüsse der Ladeschale die Cinch-Buchse gelötet werden.

Durch Drücken des Knopfes auf der Unterseite des Ladegerätes die Ladeschale entfernen.
Ladeschale an den 2 Kreuzschrauben öffnen.
In das Gehäuse zwischen den beiden Status-LEDs ein Loch für die Cinch-Buchse bohren und Buchse einbauen.



Die Anschlüsse der Cinch-Buchse mit Klingeldraht mit den Kabeln der geöffneten Ladeschale verlöten. Polung beachten!
Alles wieder zusammensetzen.
Zum Laden wird der Akku über ein Cinch-Kabel mit dem Ladegerät verbunden und auf Schalterstufe "I" geladen.


*Einschränkungen*

Aufgrund der einfachen Konstruktion der Lampe (und des Preises) kann man natürlich nicht den Komfort und die Qualtität einer (10 mal so teuren) Lupine erwarten.
Folgende Punkte sollten beachtet werden:

Die Lampe sollte immer über die Schalterstufe "I" eingeschaltet werden (gedimmt), da die Akkus oft (je nach Modell) die hohen Einschaltströme für die volle Helligkeit nicht liefern können.
Dann nach einigen Sekunden "Aufwärmzeit" auf Stufe "II" umschalten.
Da sich die Birne und das Plastikgehäuse stark erwärmen, die Lampe über längere Zeit nur mit kühlendem Fahrtwind betreiben.
Maximal 20W-Birnen verwenden, da das Gehäuse die Temperatur größerer Lampen nicht verträgt und die Akkus deren höheren Einschaltströme nicht liefern können.
Zum Laden den Akku auf Schalterstellung "I" stellen. Bei leeren Akkus kann die Ladedauer ca. 20 Stunden betragen!
Vor starkem Regen schützen. Lampe und Akku sind nicht wasserdicht.
Die Akkus sollten nicht leer gefahren werden, da sonst die Schutzschaltungen in den Akkus Schaden nehmen können (s. Thread Schutzschaltungsdefekte BP-941)
Und last not least:

Lampe nicht im Straßenverkehr einsetzen! Durch den runden Reflektor und die Helligkeit können andere Verkehrsteilnehmer stark geblendet werden!
Ich fahre immer zusätzlich mit einer zweiten, StVZO-zugelassenen Lampe, die ich auf der Straße benutze. (Man hat dann auch gleichzeitig eine Redundanz, falls die andere Lampe mal ausfallen sollte)

*Verbesserungen*

Ausgehend von der obigen Karo-einfach-Lösung gibt es noch einige Erweiterungen und Verbesserungen, die z.T. von einigen Team III Mitgliedern auch schon umgesetzt wurden. 
Z.B.

Tachobeleuchtung
Unten am Gehäuse eine LED einbauen, die den Tacho beleuchtet. Siehe hier: Tachobeleuchtung
Softstart-Schaltung
Mit dieser oder dieser Softstart-Schaltung kann die Lampe ohne Umweg über Stufe "I" direkt auf volle Helligkeit eingeschaltet werden. Die Schaltung begrenzt den Einschaltstrom.
Empfiehlt sich bei Verwendung der billigen Akkus.
Akku-Wächter
Dieser Akku-Wächter von JürgenH zeigt über eine rot/grün-LED den Ladezustand der Akkus an.
Aluminium-Gehäuse
Statt des Plastikgehäuses auf Basis einer Anhängerkupplungs-Kappe kann ein gedrehtes Aluminium-Lampengehäuse eingesetzt werden.
Fertig zu beziehen z.B. von SK-Lights (betrieben von Forumsmitglied Tauri): Halogengehäuse 50mm oder Halogengehäuse mit Kühlrippen.
Größerer Akku mit Bratbeck-Platine
Statt die BP 945-Akkus als Block mit Gehäuse zu verwenden, kann man auch die Zellen aus dem Akkublöcken herausnehmen, einzeln verkabeln und in die Werkzeugdose bauen.
So bekommen man statt 2 x 6 Zellen (je Akkublock) bis zu 20 Zellen in die Dose.
Es wird dann jedoch eine Zusatzplatine und anderes Ladegerät benötigt.
Eine ausführliche Beschreibung gibts hier: Bauanleitung für die "Luxilux"
In Kombination mit dem Alugehäuse kann man an diesem Akku auch Birnen mit 35W oder höher betreiben.
Ja, dann viel Spaß beim Basteln!  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Krampe (6. Oktober 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was die alle mit dem Nobby veranstalten. Ob auf den teilweise spitzen Steinen auf Mallorca oder den nicht weniger spitzen Steinen rund um Bad Kreuznach, nie Probleme!


Hallo zusammen,
Inzwischen ist doch allgemein bekannt das der "Nobby" kein sehr robuster Reifen ist, allerdings auch einiges kann..(halt ein Rennreifen...).
Ich würde mich am Einsatzzweck orientieren. Wer mit weniger Pannen sicher ankommen will soll halt dem "Albert Alpen X" draufmachen (im groben steinigen Gelände eine Macht).
Einfach mal beide Reifen gleichzeitig in die Hände nehmen und vergleichen.. , dann wird der Unterschied klarer... 
Gruß Christof (Nobbygeschädigterunddanachverweigerer)


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2007)

Wow .................................was für ein Bericht  @ Konfuzius


----------



## joscho (6. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die gesamte Lampe zusammen mit Akku und Ladegerät also ca. 99,56 EUR Materialkosten.



Du hast Artikel 700894 (Conrad) vergessen. Und damit wird nichts aus der unter 100,- EUR Lampe 

Ansonsten hat die gute tazz einfach recht; prima Bericht/Anleitung.


----------



## joscho (6. Oktober 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Inzwischen ist doch allgemein bekannt das der "Nobby" kein sehr robuster Reifen ist, allerdings auch einiges kann..(halt ein Rennreifen...).



Oh Gott, werde ich dann mit dem Albert rückwärts fahren  Ich bin ja mit dem Nobby schon nicht schnell.



> Ich würde mich am Einsatzzweck orientieren. Wer mit weniger Pannen sicher ankommen will soll halt dem "Albert Alpen X" draufmachen (im groben steinigen Gelände eine Macht).


Deswegen ist der ja bestellt. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass der MK Protection schlechter ist. Mit dem Nobby bin ich auch nicht prinzipiell unzufrieden, aber im letzten Herbst gab es schon einige Pannen (Löcher) mit dem Reifen. Und nun scheint es wieder los zu gehen - habe ich einfach keine Lust drauf.  Den Rest des Jahres gab es - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - nur einen Platten im ganzen Team.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Du hast Artikel 700894 (Conrad) vergessen. Und damit wird nichts aus der unter 100,- EUR Lampe
> 
> Ansonsten hat die gute tazz einfach recht; prima Bericht/Anleitung.



Den hab ich bei mir gar nicht drin  
Aber man muss zugegebenermaßen noch ein paar Cent für den Klingeldraht rechnen, man wird also so bei 99,99 EUR landen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Den hab ich bei mir gar nicht drin



Ich weiß  Eine echte Schwachstelle in Deinen System  
Mit dürfte die Lampe auch Starkregen geeignet sein. Wobei es mir eher um Staub und Dreck ging.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich weiß  Eine echte Schwachstelle in Deinen System
> Mit dürfte die Lampe auch Starkregen geeignet sein. Wobei es mir eher um Staub und Dreck ging.
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Schutzkappe in die Anleitung reingenommen (als optionale Komponente).
Wenn man keine 100 EUR zur Verfügung hat, muss man halt den Schalter an der Lampe weglassen


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2007)

So Jungens 


Licht hat ..........................mir .....................der Merlin , der Cheetah ,der Krampe ,der Grüne Frosch und der Tomadi hart Erarbeitet  und die Verpflegung  von Handlampe mit Teilchen  hab ich auch sehr genossen 

Und Reifen hab ich auch 


Und !!!!!! das schönste Bike  hab ich






Liebe Grüße


----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2007)

Der flotte Nobby...und dann so eine Pistensau wie du. Na ich bin ja mal gespannt.   

Übrigens: An der Gabel fehlt ein Teil  


Nee, ist wirklich hübsch - zumindest, wenn man auf schwarze Räder steht. Aber wieso fährt es denn wieder, ich dachte, die Kettenstrebe sei hin?


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Der flotte Nobby...und dann so eine Pistensau wie du. Na ich bin ja mal gespannt.
> 
> Übrigens: An der Gabel fehlt ein Teil
> 
> ...



Sagtest Du gerade Pistensau  .............. das ist ja ................. also wirklich 


Also der Frank will´s auseinander nehmen  

fährt aber wie immer 
schön  herrlich  unvergleichbar  sensationell  und unbeschreiblich


----------



## joscho (8. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also der Frank will´s auseinander nehmen



Hä? Erklär mal - bitte. Ich dachte, dass kann man nicht reparieren 

Wäre natürlich prima, denn eins muss man Dir lassen; Dein kleines schwarzes ist einfach hübsch sauber


----------



## sibby08 (9. Oktober 2007)

Schick, schick Das kleine schwarze .
Damit bist Du ja jetzt noch schneller die Berge hoch (Leichtes Bike + Super Reifen = schnell)


----------



## Tazz (9. Oktober 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schick, schick Das kleine schwarze .
> Damit bist Du ja jetzt noch schneller die Berge hoch (Leichtes Bike + Super Reifen = schnell)




Joh Mann 

Aber das ist mein 
Superduperschönwettersonntagsrad


----------



## ultra2 (12. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Joh Mann
> 
> Aber das ist mein
> Superduperschönwettersonntagsrad



Genauer gesagt ist es Dein:

Superduperschönwetternichtmehrgeländetauglichsonntagsrad


Schei... die Forumssoftware kann solch lange Wörter nicht richtig verarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt ist es Dein:
> 
> Superduperschönwetternichtmehrgeländetauglichsonntagsrad
> 
> ...



oder auch so gesagt 

Superdupernurkeinneidschönwettersonntagsrad


----------



## DieKatze (13. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schei... die Forumssoftware kann solch lange Wörter nicht richtig verarbeiten



Man sollte der Forumssoftware dankbar sein


----------



## Cheetah (13. Oktober 2007)

*SuperduperdamitverdammtgutaussehenaberRussischRoulettespielenGeländeRad*


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *SuperduperdamitverdammtgutaussehenaberRussischRoulettespielenGeländeRad*



Wieso ?? wenn ich mit dem Bike ne Panne habe  ruf ich Dich an 


Dann kannst Du mich einsammeln  ............ 



......................................


.....................


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

Na dann komm besser mal in den Heimatfred  @joscho

und überhaupt warum fährst Du dann nicht am Sonntag ?

Grüße von der unermüdlichen


----------



## joscho (13. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na dann komm besser mal in den Heimatfred  @joscho



Schwups, da bin ich 



> und überhaupt warum fährst Du dann nicht am Sonntag ?


Krank - mehr noch als sonst. Ich glaube es reicht nicht mal für Tour F. Und das bei dem Wetter 



> Grüße von der unermüdlichen


Viel Spaß Euch morgen
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

Gibbet doch gar nie nicht  Ihr könnt doch nicht immer Krank sein ....................  oder hat das was mit der Familie zu tun 


Trotz alle dem : schön Dich zu lesen 

Und nimm immer artig Deine Medikamente ........ dann kannst Du bald wieder mit uns rum düsen 

Und F solltest Du dir doch besser mal an tun 


Liebste Grüße
gibbet hier


----------



## Merlin (13. Oktober 2007)

> Dann kannst Du mich einsammeln



Könnte halt sein, dass wir deine Einzelteile zusammensuchen müssen, wenn der Rahmen extrem ungünstig bricht. Aber auch das machen wir natürlich.


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Könnte halt sein, dass wir deine Einzelteile zusammensuchen müssen, wenn der Rahmen extrem ungünstig bricht. Aber auch das machen wir natürlich.



Es gibt ja zwei Antworten zu meinem Bike 

Die eine ist  " oh wei  besser nicht mehr fahren  " 
und die andere  " ich hab schon viel schlimmeres gesehen  "

ALSO  ................ wenn ich da liege weiß ich ja das bestimmte Leute gerade erste Hilfe beim Balubärchen hatten ........... ich mach mir keine Sorgen 

ZU DEM  ............... fährt es sich sensationell genial  und hat ( noch ) keine Einbußen  .............. nun gut  ich fahr damit ja auch bloß Straße


----------



## joscho (13. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gibbet doch gar nie nicht  Ihr könnt doch nicht immer Krank sein ....................



Nun ja, begeistern tut mich das auch nicht. 



> Trotz alle dem : schön Dich zu lesen
> 
> Und nimm immer artig Deine Medikamente ........


Mache ich gerade; Cabernet Sauvignon 2003 - hochdosiert  Der ganze andere Schmuh hat ja nicht geholfen.


> dann kannst Du bald wieder mit uns rum düsen


Ich weiß, der Winterpokal naht  Aber da wird nicht gedüst. Und von mir ja sowieso nicht. Aber es wird echt mal wieder Zeit. 



> Und F solltest Du dir doch besser mal an tun


Ne ne, irgendwann muss ich das wohl mal auskurieren. Ich werde also mich zu den Gebrechlichen beim neuen Haus Kuckuck setzen, Kaffee schlürfen und endlich mal mit meinem Buch weiterkommen.

Schönen Abend und gute Tour
joscho


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

> Nun ja, begeistern tut mich das auch nicht.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .......................das hab ich schon ein mal gehört  Dabei brauchst Du dich bloss bessern 




> Ich weiß, der Winterpokal naht  Aber da wird nicht gedüst. Und von mir ja sowieso nicht. Aber es wird echt mal wieder Zeit.


hä hä  ich doch auch nicht , aber Zeit wird es wirklich 



> Ne ne, irgendwann muss ich das wohl mal auskurieren. Ich werde also mich zu den Gebrechlichen beim neuen Haus Kuckuck setzen, Kaffee schlürfen und endlich mal mit meinem Buch weiterkommen.


Na gut Du ICH MACH EIN PAAR SCHÖNE FOTOS FÜR DICH


----------



## joscho (13. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na gut Du ICH MACH EIN PAAR SCHÖNE FOTOS FÜR DICH



Ein paar  *Viele*, ganz Viele erwarte ich von Dir - Du hast einen Ruf zu verlieren


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ein paar  *Viele*, ganz Viele erwarte ich von Dir - Du hast einen Ruf zu verlieren



Nee das kann ich nicht aufs Spiel setzen 

Ich mache gaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnz viele Fotos für Dich  mein Handy hängt schon am Tropf


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Mache ich gerade; Cabernet Sauvignon 2003 - hochdosiert



Wenn ich Frostschutzmittel trinken würde, käme ich auch nicht auf die Beine. 

Muß man den nicht erst bei Minusgraden trinken?


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Frostschutzmittel trinken würde, käme ich auch nicht auf die Beine.
> 
> Muß man den nicht erst bei Minusgraden trinken?



Nu laß den Jung doch trinken  wird schon wieder


----------



## joscho (13. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee das kann ich nicht aufs Spiel setzen
> 
> Ich mache gaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnz viele Fotos für Dich  mein Handy hängt schon am Tropf



Braves Mädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Braves Mädchen



Ich hab gaaaaaanz viele Fotos gemacht


----------



## joscho (15. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hab gaaaaaanz viele Fotos gemacht



*Gaaaaaaaanz braves Mädchen*


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> *Gaaaaaaaanz braves Mädchen*



Ja sicher   

Du Jörg  ..................... da ich ja in einen Mailstess verfallen würde hab ich mich bei SevenLoad angemeldet  allerdings bekomme ich es (noch) nicht so richtig auf die Kette die Bildchen auf den Fremdserver hinunter zu Laden 

Aber ihr bekommt schon noch die eine oder andere Mail *HEUTE *


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...allerdings bekomme ich es (noch) nicht so richtig auf die Kette die Bildchen auf den Fremdserver hinunter zu Laden




Vielleicht liegt da das Problem, Du mußt die Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt da das Problem, Du mußt die Bilder hochladen.



hmmm ....................... aber blöderweise einzeln  hoch wie runter  und *das will ich nicht 
*


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> hmmm ....................... aber blöderweise einzeln  hoch wie runter  und *das will ich nicht
> *



Schieß Dir doch auch einen Account bei megaupload.com.
Da kannst Du die Bilder als ZIP-Datei hochladen bis 500 MB. (Das könnte sogar für 205 Stück reichen  )

Kann man dann zwar nicht direkt im Netz ansehen aber am Stück hoch- und runterladen...


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schieß Dir doch auch einen Account bei megaupload.com.
> Da kannst Du die Bilder als ZIP-Datei hochladen bis 500 MB. (Das könnte sogar für 205 Stück reichen  )
> 
> Kann man dann zwar nicht direkt im Netz ansehen aber am Stück hoch- und runterladen...




Wow auch nicht schlecht 

Jetzt hab ich bei SevenLoad einen Account weil der Handlampe so sehr begeistert davon war gestern 

Ich schaue mal aber danke für den super Tip

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2007)

tach,
will auch die schönen Fotos sehen (mit oder ohne Zunge  )

War eine tolle Tour, hoffe bald mal wieder 

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Tazz (16. Oktober 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> tach,
> will auch die schönen Fotos sehen (mit oder ohne Zunge  )
> 
> War eine tolle Tour, hoffe bald mal wieder
> ...



Jens stellt die Bilder in seinen Server .............. Bekommst ne PN


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (16. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jens stellt die Bilder in seinen Server .............. Bekommst ne PN



Hat der Jens gerade erledigt.


----------



## Tazz (17. Oktober 2007)

Super lieben Dank


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs mal wieder getan 


Hey Jungs ich war gestern mit Konfuzius beim Fahrtechnik-Training 
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht  und das hier kann ich jetzt *allleine *





oder sagen wir mal so  ........................ich *könnte *es alleine wenn ich mit sechs Jahren jeden Tag geübt hätte 

Es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht  

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (21. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich habs mal wieder getan
> 
> 
> Hey Jungs ich war gestern mit Konfuzius beim Fahrtechnik-Training
> ...



Dann werden wir heute auf der Tour doch mal direkt überprüfen was es gebracht hat. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann werden wir heute auf der Tour doch mal direkt überprüfen was es gebracht hat.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Oh oh oh ............. 

Kein Thema Liebelein


----------



## joscho (21. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich habs mal wieder getan
> 
> 
> Hey Jungs ich war gestern mit Konfuzius beim Fahrtechnik-Training
> Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht  und das hier kann ich jetzt *allleine *



Jetzt hoffe ich, dass Du im nächsten Kurs endlich "coole Stunts auf Holzbrücken" lernst - dann muss ich die nicht immer machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

Na, wie schaut es im Team III .....wäre ja mal was Anderes: 
_
Es ist also soweit:

Für uns alten Herrschaften gibt es nun:

*Die erste TT - Wanderung*


Es lohnt sich allerdings. Die Strecke ist äusserst spektakulär und verlangt ganzen Körpereinsatz.

Hier geht es zum Termin_


----------



## Tazz (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, wie schaut es im Team III .....wäre ja mal was Anderes:
> _
> Es ist also soweit:
> 
> ...



Was für ein Fest   

Wo ich doch so zierlich bin ............ komme ich ............ .............. hmmmmm ..................  ............. oder doch ....................  und was heißt den überhaupt mittel / mittel  ...................... he he 

Ach und ich hab den erste Hilfe Kurs gerade aufgefrischt  kann so schlimm nicht sein  .................... oder wie ist 

Ja komm ich denn *überhaupt *dort dann *hoch *


----------



## soka70 (22. Oktober 2007)

HALLO liebes Team 3,

melde mich "erleichtert" und motiviert zurück (quasi fast pünktlich zum WP!) Fahrt ihr irgendwas, irgendwo am Wochenende?!?!?! Würde mich gerne anschließen, falls ich nach so langer Abstinenz noch darf.....

LG Sonja


----------



## Tazz (22. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> HALLO liebes Team 3,
> 
> melde mich "erleichtert" und motiviert zurück (quasi fast pünktlich zum WP!) Fahrt ihr irgendwas, irgendwo am Wochenende?!?!?! Würde mich gerne anschließen, falls ich nach so langer Abstinenz noch darf.....
> 
> LG Sonja



Wie ob Du *noch *darfst ??? 

Du mußt glaubst wohl Du könntest Dich einfach aus dem Staub machen ................................ nix da 

Willkommen zurück Du Huhn  ...........................  (nix Küken)


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, wie schaut es im Team III .....wäre ja mal was Anderes:
> _
> Es ist also soweit:
> 
> ...



Danke, gut schaut es aus. 

Was allerdings die Wanderung angeht,...äh...ich besitze gar keine Wanderschuhe oder weiters Wanderequipment. Von der Idee her aber durchaus interessant. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir ja eigentlich einst ein Fahrrad gekauft, damit ich nicht durch den Dreck laufen muß.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> HALLO liebes Team 3,
> 
> melde mich "erleichtert" und motiviert zurück (quasi fast pünktlich zum WP!) Fahrt ihr irgendwas, irgendwo am Wochenende?!?!?! Würde mich gerne anschließen, falls ich nach so langer Abstinenz noch darf.....
> 
> LG Sonja




Hallo Sonja,

willkommen zurück. Wenn wir am Sonntag keinen Wandertag einlegen, werden wir mit Sicherheit fahren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Sonja,

schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist.
Für eine konkrete Planung ist es natürlich noch viel zu früh, aber wenn das Wetter nicht schlechter als gestern wird (was kaum möglich ist), dann werden wir wieder irgendwas fahren. 
Im Moment üben wir allerdings schon für den WP. Also möglichst wenig KM und HM in möglichst viel Zeit  Es könnten also am Sonntag 30 km bei 500 hm werden.

ciao...
joerg



soka70 schrieb:


> HALLO liebes Team 3,
> 
> melde mich "erleichtert" und motiviert zurück (quasi fast pünktlich zum WP!) Fahrt ihr irgendwas, irgendwo am Wochenende?!?!?! Würde mich gerne anschließen, falls ich nach so langer Abstinenz noch darf.....
> 
> LG Sonja


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir ja eigentlich einst ein Fahrrad gekauft, damit ich nicht durch den Dreck laufen muß.




Da, wo wir laufen, gibt es keinen Dreck mehr....nur puren Felsen  

Also, wir sind auch schon mit Leuten mit Turnschuhen über den Grat gelaufen...so dramatisch ist es nun auch nicht, es muß also niemand angeseilt werden.

Würde mich natürlich sehr über das Team 3 freuen. 

Und eins ist sicher: Es gibt bestimmt mehr Zeit zum Schwätzchen halten wie bei regulären TT Touren


----------



## Tazz (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und eins ist sicher: Es gibt bestimmt mehr Zeit zum Schwätzchen halten wie bei regulären TT Touren



Wenn ich mit kommen würde  *sowieso *


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Würde mich natürlich sehr über das Team 3 freuen.



Wir uns auch. Wenn ich auch ein Falle für den kommenden WP erahne. 

Aber mal ääääährlisch: Die Idee mit den TTlern in einer Krabbelgruppe durchs Gelände zu robben finde ich cool. Nur im Sommer würde es mir noch viel besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (23. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> HALLO liebes Team 3,
> 
> melde mich "erleichtert" und motiviert zurück (quasi fast pünktlich zum WP!) Fahrt ihr irgendwas, irgendwo am Wochenende?!?!?! Würde mich gerne anschließen, falls ich nach so langer Abstinenz noch darf.....
> 
> LG Sonja



Da isse ja wieder!  
Klar machen wir was am Wochendende. Steht zwar noch nicht fest was, aber ist ja noch Zeit.  

Handlampes TT-Wanderung klingt allerdings auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## soka70 (23. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Also möglichst wenig KM und HM in möglichst viel Zeit  Es könnten also am Sonntag 30 km bei 500 hm werden.
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



JAAAAAA! Das klingt nach Team 3!!!!

Da bin ich dabei........ 

Wandern? jo, ginge auch zur Not... wobei ich schon mal wieder gerne aufs Bike würde....

P.S. Danke für eure liebevolle Wiedereingliederung!


----------



## Tazz (23. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> P.S. Danke für eure liebevolle Wiedereingliederung!



Du warst eh nie wirklich weg  .................


----------



## ultra2 (26. Oktober 2007)

So Frau(en) und Männers,

das TEAM III ist für den WP gemeldet.

Unserem Sieg steht also nix mehr im Weg.


----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So Frau(en) und Männers,
> 
> das TEAM III ist für den WP gemeldet.
> 
> Unserem Sieg steht also nix mehr im Weg.



*[SIZE=-1]da sim´ma dabei, dat is prima ...[/SIZE]*


----------



## ultra2 (26. Oktober 2007)

Wir liegen momentan auf einem entschäuschenden 2. Platz. 

Los Kollegen strengt euch an.


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir liegen momentan auf einem entschäuschenden 2. Platz.
> 
> Los Kollegen strengt euch an.



Na Na gehts jetzt schon los mit der Quengelei ?!

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir liegen momentan auf einem entschäuschenden 2. Platz.
> 
> Los Kollegen strengt euch an.



Das schaffen wir noch! Immerhin haben wir die überheblichen Wichser schon hinter uns gelassen. Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass uns die rasenden Rentner nicht überholen  

So, jetzt mach schon, nimm die Tazz und mich ins Team!  

Der TEAMkolllege


----------



## joscho (27. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir liegen momentan auf einem entschäuschenden 2. Platz.
> 
> Los Kollegen strengt euch an.



Ja, ich bin auch zu tiefst *entschäuscht *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sem2047 (27. Oktober 2007)

Na ihr seid aber optimistisch!


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2007)

Ja das kann ja nur lustig werden  

Es heißt ja auch los los los Männer


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2007)

sem2047 schrieb:


> Na ihr seid aber optimistisch!



 da hast Du aber flott deinen Text geändert  !! 
Den 1600 Punkte Udo können wir auch gebrauchen  aber wir schaffen es auch ohne 

Schaue und staune


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2007)

> da hast Du aber flott deinen Text geändert



Ich kenne den Kerl, ein ganz schlimmer Spamer... 

Tja, der 1600 Punkte Udo wird euch das Leben zur Hölle machen - da bleibt also bestenfalls Platz 2.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius;4170049

So schrieb:


> TEAM[/COLOR]kolllege



Also mein Auto müßte mal gewaschen werden, das Ritzel am Rad mal ordentlich gereinigt...


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also mein Auto müßte mal gewaschen werden, das Ritzel am Rad mal ordentlich gereinigt...



Pah, wenn Du uns nicht willst, machen wir ein eigenes Team auf!
Die Konkurrenz macht das ja genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2007)

Ihr sollt eure Hintern aufs Rad schwingen und nicht den ganzen Tag lang im Internet surfen...mitunter seht ihr da Dinge, die es in der Form gar nicht geben dürfte!


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Oktober 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr sollt eure Hintern aufs Rad schwingen und nicht den ganzen Tag lang im Internet surfen...



Wieso? Wir trainieren für den Winterpokal.
Sonst sind wir zu schnell!


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr sollt eure Hintern aufs Rad schwingen und nicht den ganzen Tag lang im Internet surfen...mitunter seht ihr da Dinge, die es in der Form gar nicht geben dürfte!



Sach mal Schätzelein 
Hoffe Du kannst Dich wieder aus Deinem eigenen Team freikaufen  wäre ja sonst blöd  ..........................

Die haben ja sonst keine Schnitte ohne Dich


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2007)

> Die haben ja sonst keine Schnitte ohne Dich



Die haben den 1600 Punkte Udo...dagegen bin ich nur ein kleines Lämplein.


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Die haben den 1600 Punkte Udo...dagegen bin ich nur ein kleines Lämplein.




ohi ohi ohi  
das hatte ich nicht bedacht  .........................aber so alleine im eigenen Team


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> .....aber so alleine im eigenen Team



Dann isser aber immer Teambester.


----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin heute natürlich viel zu früh aufgestanden  die doofe Winterzeit hat angefangen  

aber es geschehen noch :
Zeichen und Wunder 
                      ................
*Team III komplett *und sogar heute mit der Aussenstelle Hennef 

Wehe es ist heute wer krank 
 Krankmeldungen waren nur bis gestern einzureichen


----------



## joscho (28. Oktober 2007)

War das wieder nett 
Alle dabei, bei einer der schönsten Touren des Jahres. Die sollten wir wirklich noch mal im Sommer fahren - oder am Ende des WP (dann aber zweimal)


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Team III komplett *



Yep, sehr schöne Tour heute mit dem *fast* kompletten Team inkl. Aussenstelle!   
Hier eine typische Situation:  







Apropos Team: Habt ihr gesehen, jetzt will der despotische Sklaventreiber auch noch im WP mitfahren. Der fährt doch eh nie selber, oder?






Wollnwer den echt reinlassen?


----------



## joscho (28. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Apropos Team: Habt ihr gesehen, jetzt will der despotische Sklaventreiber auch noch im WP mitfahren. Der fährt doch eh nie selber, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, ich weiss ja nicht. Das ganze Jahre bekommt man den Typ nicht zu sehen, und jetzt im WP den Dicken machen!? Der fährt doch sowieso fast immer nur im Revier - wenn er mal fährt. Nachher müssen wir da auch immer mit  Vielleicht können wir ihn für den WP an die Revierförster abtreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Apropos Team: Habt ihr gesehen, jetzt will der despotische Sklaventreiber auch noch im WP mitfahren. Der fährt doch eh nie selber, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Oh  oh   

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt  ( ultra2 mach bloss keine dumme Dummheit )


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Oktober 2007)

Cooles Foto hast Du da gemacht, joscho!   





Scheuer Höhlenbiker


----------



## ultra2 (28. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir ihn für den WP an die Revierförster abtreten



Ich überlege noch. Es ist immerhin der Chef. Und ihn immer im selben Wald rumfahren lassen? Ist schon ein bisschen hart, oder?


----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch. Es ist immerhin der Chef. Und ihn immer im selben Wald rumfahren lassen? Ist schon ein bisschen hart, oder?



Sach mal Du hast eben sicher dieses Warnschild übersehen ??









Ich überlege noch ................................ ohne Worte  !


----------



## joscho (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

schaut Euch das mal an; http://www.sv-ee.de/10.html

Ist zwar ein Samstag (gleich der Nächste) und ca. 60 km Anfahrt, aber bei entsprechendem Wetter könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das lustig wird.

ciao...
Der, der jetzt schnell ein neues PC-Netzteil kaufen muss


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Du hast eben sicher dieses Warnschild übersehen ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs mal gerade überflogen. Er war nicht mit in:

Marienheide, Ville, Neandertal, Eifgenbach, Brohltal, Essen, Siebengebirge, Much, Limbourg, Bad Münstereifel, Schloß Georghausen, Ahrtal, Ratingen, Mayen, K-Weg, Schloß Merode, Remscheid, Zwergenhöhle usw.

Nö, dann auch nicht im WP.


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2007)

So, das TEAM für den WP ist komplett. 

Willkommen 1.800PunkteJürgen. 

@TEAMIIIChef - Bei den Heimathirschen ist evtl. noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Oktober 2007)

*Jüüüaaageeen!*
Willkommen im Team!


----------



## joscho (29. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir 

ein herzliches *Willkommen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (29. Oktober 2007)

Ja  Ja  Ja  

auch von mir ein 

Fröhliches Willkommen    Jürgen  ..........................und immer schön radeln


----------



## soka70 (29. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> War das wieder nett
> Alle dabei, bei einer der schönsten Touren des Jahres. Die sollten wir wirklich noch mal im Sommer fahren - oder am Ende des WP (dann aber zweimal)





JAAAAAAAA! War klasse!  Schließe mich dem bedingungslos an.....

ach, ob Jürgen weiß, worauf er sich einlässt?!?!?!?


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> ach, ob Jürgen weiß, worauf er sich einlässt?!?!?!?



Ich habs ihm gesagt ... nachdem er unterschrieben hatte


----------



## Tazz (29. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> ach, ob Jürgen weiß, worauf er sich einlässt?!?!?!?




He he   ...................... 

Wir sind super  ( überzeugend, langsam, Kaffee süchtig.......)


   wird Dir der Jürgen auch sagen


----------



## ultra2 (30. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he   ......................
> 
> Wir sind super  ( überzeugend, langsam, Kaffee süchtig.......)
> 
> ...



Er hat ja auch kein andere Wahl mehr.


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2007)

Habe ich gerade in der Seniorenstiftszeitung gelesen:



supasini schrieb:


> nenene, wir gewinnen ganz locker und regulär -



Gehört den Rollatorschieben zu alternativen Sportarten?

Wenn ja gewinnen wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. November 2007)

wir haben aber schon 80 Punkte  



















(leider nur virtuell)


----------



## Ommer (1. November 2007)

Hallo,
wo ist denn das KFL-*Team II *geblieben?

aufgelöst ,

verraten ,

verkauft  oder ......


fragt
Achim


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> wir haben aber schon 80 Punkte
> (leider nur virtuell)



Wir haben beantragt die Punkte vom letzten Jahr zu übernehmen.
Kann aber keiner sein Bonusheftchen mehr finden.


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo ist denn das KFL-*Team II *geblieben?
> 
> aufgelöst ,
> ...



Ja Achim, nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. 

Der Wald scheint sich zu lichten.


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo ist denn das KFL-*Team II *geblieben?
> 
> aufgelöst ,
> ...




 lieber Achim 

Oh jeh oh jeh ..................................................

Selbst wir haben nix mit dem KFL zu schaffen   da mußt Du dich mal bei den Königförstern Informieren  Es sind ja immer viele  ...................... 


Antwortet 
Renate


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir haben beantragt die Punkte vom letzten Jahr zu übernehmen.
> Kann aber keiner sein Bonusheftchen mehr finden.



Ich hatte viele Punkte und ich glaube es ist gestohlen worden


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2007)

War eine extrem schweinische WP-Vorbereitungstour. 





Müssen wir im Sommer nochmal fahren.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> War eine extrem schweinische WP-Vorbereitungstour.



Stimmt. Und hinterher sah man auch so aus  
Es ist Winterpokalzeit


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2007)

Ja, so sieht es wohl die nächsten Monate wieder aus. 





Wenigstens gewinnen wir den WP.


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, so sieht es wohl die nächsten Monate wieder aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sach mal, was hast du denn da für ein merkwürdiges Holzschutzblech am Rad ???

Ne andere Frage: Das schweinische Bild ist ja ganz schön beeindruckend. Ist das vielleicht oben in Kalenborn in dem Gehege entstanden? Hab da auch schon ganze Horden auf den Wiesen grasen gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach mal, was hast du denn da für ein merkwürdiges Holzschutzblech am Rad ???



An den kalten Wintertagen vor dem heimischen Kamin selbst geschnitzt.



Handlampe schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage: Das schweinische Bild ist ja ganz schön beeindruckend. Ist das vielleicht oben in Kalenborn in dem Gehege entstanden?



Nö, an der Dühntalsperre.



Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab da auch schon ganze Horden auf den Wiesen grasen gesehen.



Kann gar nicht sein. Es gibt nur einen Konfuzius.Und der gehört uns!!


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach mal, was hast du denn da für ein merkwürdiges Holzschutzblech am Rad ???



Das ist kein Schutzblech. Unser Jense fährt nie mit "Schutzblechen".
Die korrekte Bezeichnung ist "Krötenfänger" 



ultra2 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht sein. Es gibt nur einen Konfuzius.Und der gehört uns!!


Er meint nicht mich.  Er meint Dich. Horden von Fotografen...


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2007)

> Wenigstens gewinnen wir den WP.





> An den kalten Wintertagen vor dem heimischen Kamin selbst geschnitzt.




        

So bestimmt nicht!!


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2007)

Tach TEAMkollegen/in,

Habe soeben das TEAM-Ranking gewonnen.


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tach TEAMkollegen/in,
> 
> Habe soeben das TEAM-Ranking gewonnen.



Aber nur, weil der Kollege von der Post seine Punkte noch nicht eingetragen hatte 
Trotzdem sehr löblich!


----------



## joscho (5. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tach TEAMkollegen/in,
> 
> Habe soeben das TEAM-Ranking gewonnen.



He, super. Wenn Du ja schon die 100% machst, dann brauch ich ja nicht mehr ran


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2007)

Kurze Einblendung der Zwischenstandes von heute Mittag **räusper**:







Ich denke aber, da kann was mit meinem Browser nicht stimmen, denn als selbsternannte, sichere Sieger des WP müsste das Team III ja ganz oben stehen. Bestimmt wieder irgend so ein Microsoft bug. 

Na Jungs und Mädels, watt is loss?


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2007)

ähm,
wie kommt ihr denn HEUTE, wo der Winterpokal erst angefangen hat, schon auf diese Zeiten?

Hat Cheetah heute frei und ist Kreise gefahren  ?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2007)

Frank hat wahrscheinlich wieder die berühmte Hunderunde eingeführt, oder?

Meine Wenigkeit kam durch einen kompletten Ausfall der Laborlüftung unverhofft zu einem freien Vormittag und damit zu den ersten WPP. (zwar auf dem Rennrad, aber erzählt es keinem weiter...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kurze Einblendung der Zwischenstandes von heute Mittag **räusper**:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Ja, Dein Browser hat einen Bug. 

B) Die letzten Jahre haben gezeigt, das der WP nur äußerst selten am ersten Tag entschieden wurde. 

C) Haben wir unsere Ziele nach dem schlechten Abschneiden bis heute Mittag schon nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## soka70 (5. November 2007)

Hi liebes Team, 

wie schaut es mit Euch nächsten Samstag ab 11 Uhr mit Merlins Tour im Siebengebirge aus? Tom geht von 4 Stunden Fahrzeit aus, multipliziert mit 4/5 des Team III ergibt jede Menge Punkte!!! Und motiviert??


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi liebes Team,
> 
> wie schaut es mit Euch nächsten Samstag ab 11 Uhr mit Merlins Tour im Siebengebirge aus? Tom geht von 4 Stunden Fahrzeit aus, multipliziert mit 4/5 des Team III ergibt jede Menge Punkte!!! Und motiviert??



Motivation super 
wenn es nicht Regnet .....................

es nicht Kalt ist  .......................
wenn ich Jens Auto bekomme ............................
wenn ich noch ein wenig bei Rallef quengel das er mit kommt .................

Grüße 
Renate

P.S.: wurde und wird sicher noch diskutiert


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2007)

...du darfst bestimmt auch alleine mitfahren  ?!

grüße aus Köln
Carsten


----------



## Konfuzius (6. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> wenn ich noch ein wenig bei Rallef quengel das er mit kommt .................



Da brauchst Du doch gar nicht quengeln. Da bin ich doch dabei!  

(Ausser es regnet Katzen und Hunde oder so...)


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch dabei!



Ich nicht, ich nicht  

....äh... 

Ich nicht, ich nicht  

(Muß ein wetterbedingter Aussetzer gewesen sein )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. November 2007)

Da erkläre ich mich solidarisch. 
Zu wem oder was entscheide ich spontan und vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2007)

> Motivation super
> wenn es nicht Regnet .....................
> 
> es nicht Kalt ist .......................
> ...




Und so wollt ihr den WP gewinnen? 

Ich fürchte, da muss der Chef mal wieder die Rute rausholen. Böses Mädchen.


----------



## joscho (6. November 2007)

Das Bild des Abends:





Eindeutig zu schnell für Kamera und Winterpokal


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und so wollt ihr den WP gewinnen?
> 
> Ich fürchte, da muss der Chef mal wieder die Rute rausholen. Böses Mädchen.



Ja sicher  gewinnen WIR  und nur kein Neid Schätzelein !!!

He he he .............  Rute  ........ ich lach mich schlapp  .........



Ach ja  !!!! wenn Du mich Zitierst bitte mit allen liebevoll von mir eingefügten  Smileys


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2007)

Na, gewinnen werden wir wohl nicht, aber zwischen den Teams der scheinbar nicht Arbeitenden liegen wir noch ganz gut.


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2007)

> Ach ja !!!! wenn Du mich Zitierst bitte mit allen liebevoll von mir eingefügten Smileys




Alle?  


Oh Mann...


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Alle?
> 
> 
> Oh Mann...



Dann bist Du wenigstens beschäftigt und mußt nicht radfahren.


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2007)

Ich sag nur Platz 2


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2007)

...und nenn mich nicht immer vor allen Leuten Schätzelein...Mausebärchen


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Alle?
> 
> 
> Oh Mann...
> ...



Aber sicher alle   

Okey Schätzelein  dann sag ich Schnucki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (6. November 2007)

> Aber sicher alle



    

Oh shit, schon wieder vergessen:



>




Sorry, Hasilein...


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2007)

....................................


----------



## joscho (6. November 2007)

Jungs - und Mädel - ich bin stolz auf Euch


----------



## Konfuzius (6. November 2007)

Na, geht doch!  





... wohl zum ersten und letzten Mal


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2007)

naja konfuzius mußte ich heute schon ganz schön durch die heide scheuchen *lach*


----------



## Cheetah (6. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, geht doch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Was soll ich sagen, hätt ich ja nicht gedacht, Respekt  *


----------



## Konfuzius (6. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> naja konfuzius mußte ich heute schon ganz schön durch die heide scheuchen *lach*



Keine Minute zu wenig  

War zwar nicht ganz Wellness wie angekündigt, aber ne schöne Tour  Danke nochmal!


----------



## joscho (6. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, geht doch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch. Wir sind ja schon wieder von einem Zweierteam um mehr als 40 Punkte (10h) geschlagen  Da sach ich; RESPEKT!


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch. Wir sind ja schon wieder von einem Zweierteam um mehr als 40 Punkte (10h) geschlagen  Da sach ich; RESPEKT!



Schade, schade, sah so gut aus. Aber wenn zwei Leute soviel Sport machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (6. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch. Wir sind ja schon wieder von einem Zweierteam um mehr als 40 Punkte (10h) geschlagen



Boris Becker war auch nur ein paar Tage Weltranglistenerster ... und jetzt ist er reich und berühmt!


----------



## joscho (6. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Boris Becker war auch nur ein paar Tage Weltranglistenerster ... und jetzt ist er reich und berühmt!



Ob Du den Winterpokal nicht doch etwas überschätzt  
Außerdem sollten wir dann über unsere akurate Meßmethode noch mal nachdenken


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten wir dann über unsere akurate Meßmethode noch mal nachdenken



Genau, jetzt weiß ich was ich beim Messen falsch mache . Ich Idiot nehme nur die Zeit, die mein Tacho als "Zeit in Bewegung" angibt. 

Richtig ist:

Morgens auf dem Weg ins Büro die Stoppuhr an machen und abends wenn ich zuhause bin wieder aus. War dann halt eine lange Tour.


----------



## sibby08 (7. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Boris Becker war auch nur ein paar Tage Weltranglistenerster ... und jetzt ist er reich und berühmt!


 

... und dann kam die Besenkammer


----------



## joscho (7. November 2007)

Unser Ernährer unterstützt uns (und andere) in der Anfangsphase des WP: http://www.mcdonalds.de/html.php?&nt=Sparen


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Unser Ernährer unterstützt uns (und andere) in der Anfangsphase des WP: http://www.mcdonalds.de/html.php?&nt=Sparen





Ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. November 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... und dann kam die Besenkammer



Da fehlt uns eindeutig das Teppichluder  in der Besenkammer  , und die Kurzen die dann dort raus kommen ............ .............. hmmm  , mehr als Fragwürdig


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

> Da fehlt uns eindeutig das Teppichluder in der Besenkammer



Na komm, jetzt tu doch nicht so unschuldig. Wissen doch eh alle hier Bescheid.


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na komm, jetzt tu doch nicht so unschuldig. Wissen doch eh alle hier Bescheid.



Hm.... ...

Kommen wir zu wichtigeren Dingen:

Was taugt eine Magura Menja?


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na komm, jetzt tu doch nicht so unschuldig. Wissen doch eh alle hier Bescheid.



Nur zu Merlin  
wir wissen ja das Du das Teppichluder bist


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

> wir wissen ja das Du das Teppichluder bist



Tja, sagen wir 1:1, aber dein Konter war nicht sehr originell. Habe ich etwa doch einen wunden Punkt erwischt?   



> Kommen wir zu wichtigeren Dingen:
> 
> Was taugt eine Magura Menja?



Meiner Meinung nach sehr viel, ich habe alles in allem drei Menjas an meinen Rädern im Einsatz. Insgesamt eine sehr wartungsarme und toll verarbeitete Gabel, laut Franks selbsttest auch noch steifer als seine Pike. In der 2007er Version super sensibel auch auf kleinste Unebenheiten, ab 2008 etwas straffer in der (lowspeed) Druckstufe, d.h. sie stellt bei kleineren Schlägen und langsamem Tempo nicht so viel Federweg zur Verfügung. Lässt man es laufen, arbeitet sie wieder gewohnt sensibel, dann wird die highspeed Druckstufe benutzt. Also ein Setup, dass etwas mehr Reserven zur Verfügung stellt, dafür bei gemächlichem Tempo aber etwas straffer ist.

Wenn du mal Probefahren willst, dann meld dich, ich leihe dir gern (und unverfänglich) eine Menja Testgabel. Hat schon ziemlich viele Räder hier aus der Gegen gesehen, das gute Stück...und bisher war noch keiner enttäuscht.


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sehr viel, ich habe alles in allem drei Menjas an meinen Rädern im Einsatz. Insgesamt eine sehr wartungsarme und toll verarbeitete Gabel, laut Franks selbsttest auch noch steifer als seine Pike. In der 2007er Version super sensibel auch auf kleinste Unebenheiten, ab 2008 etwas straffer in der (lowspeed) Druckstufe, d.h.sie stellt bei kleineren Schlägen und langsamem Tempo nicht so viel Federweg zur Verfügung. Lässt man es laufen, arbeitet sie wieder gewohnt sensibel, dann wird die highspeed Druckstufe benutzt. Also ein Setup, dass etwas mehr Reserven zur Verfügung stellt, dafür bei gemächlichem Tempo aber etwas straffer ist.
> 
> Wenn du mal Probefahren willst, dann meld dich, ich leihe dir gern (und unverfänglich) eine Menja Testgabel. Hat schon ziemlich viele Räder hier aus der Gegen gesehen, das gute Stück und bisher war noch keiner enttäuscht.



Danke für das Angebot, aber probefahren ist glaube ich nicht nötig. Sie soll eh nur an meine Cannondalestadtschlampe.  Dann werde ich mich mal intensiver damit befassen. Nochmals Danke!


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tja, sagen wir 1:1, aber dein Konter war nicht sehr originell. Habe ich etwa doch einen wunden Punkt erwischt?



Frage : Wo ist der Spaß , ich kann gerade keinen finden .................


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

> Wo ist der Spaß , ich kann gerade keinen finden



Wer redet hier von Spaß?  

Spaß war im Sommer...


----------



## sibby08 (7. November 2007)

Oh, oh, hätte mein Posting wohl besser nicht geschrieben.
Hätte es wissen müssen, bei Boris gab es anschließend ja auch mächtig Zoff  .

Nun beruhigt Euch wieder, habt *Spaß* und fahrt viele Punkte ein.


----------



## joscho (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na komm, jetzt tu doch nicht so unschuldig. Wissen doch eh alle hier Bescheid.



Hallo Merlin? Jemand zu Hause?
Ist Dein Fluxkompensator durchgebrannt 
Das Beleidigen von Teammitgliedern ist nur den Teammitgliedern erlaubt. Und auf diese Art nicht mal denen 

So, jetzt sei friedlich - sonst wird das mit dem (großen) Bier nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

> Das Beleidigen von Teammitgliedern ist nur den Teammitgliedern erlaubt.



Nix durchgebrannt, ich war nur basteln. Ihr (resp. Tazz) seid aber nicht wirklich sauer, oder? Wenn doch, worüber genau? Das "Teppichluder" kam immerhin von euch!!  

Ich dachte, dass die ganzen Smilies deutlich genug waren....aber aufgrund des inflationären Umgangs mit diesen Dingern bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. 



Tazz: ICH HABE SPAß GEMACHT, EHRLICH!!! WAR NICHT BÖSE GEMEINT!!


Wieder lieb?


----------



## joscho (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wieder lieb?



Aber sicher. Wird trotzdem nichts mit dem Bier - zumindest nicht diesen Samstag. Wobei ich bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob ich bedauern soll nicht dabei sein zu können.

Euch viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

So ein Horrormärchen hat mir der Frank gerade auch schon vorgeheult...irgendwie bin ich froh, dass ich noch keinen Wetterbericht gesehen habe. Naja, sollte es tatsächlich Hunde und Katzen regnen, werde ich die Runde eh absagen!


----------



## joscho (7. November 2007)

"Zum Teil regnet es auch längere Zeit oder es gibt Schneeregen.
Oberhalb von 300 bis 600 m fallen die Niederschläge durchweg 
als Schnee."

Macht die Sache doch interessant


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

> Oberhalb von 300 bis 600 m fallen die Niederschläge durchweg
> als Schnee.



Das wiederum wäre klasse!


----------



## Cheetah (7. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> So ein Horrormärchen hat mir der Frank gerade auch schon *vorgeheult*...irgendwie bin ich froh, dass ich noch keinen Wetterbericht gesehen habe. Naja, sollte es tatsächlich Hunde und Katzen regnen, werde ich die Runde eh absagen!


Tom,
wir müssen reden...


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2007)

> Tom, wir müssen reden...




Irgendwie sind langsam alle sauer auf mich    

Was mache ich nur falsch?


----------



## Cheetah (7. November 2007)

Lieber Tom,
für dich hat dieser Fred einen neuen Namen:
*Der große alles auf die Goldwaage lege Fred
*


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hallo Merlin? Jemand zu Hause?
> Ist Dein Fluxkompensator durchgebrannt
> Das Beleidigen von Teammitgliedern ist nur den Teammitgliedern erlaubt. Und auf diese Art nicht mal denen




Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.

So und jetzt haken wir das Thema ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nix durchgebrannt, ich war nur basteln. Ihr (resp. Tazz) seid aber nicht wirklich sauer, oder? Wenn doch, worüber genau? Das "Teppichluder" kam immerhin von euch!!
> 
> Ich dachte, dass die ganzen Smilies deutlich genug waren....aber aufgrund des inflationären Umgangs mit diesen Dingern bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher.
> 
> ...



Aber sicher bin ich lieb  , ich kann garnicht anders  und das hatte ich geahnt das es nicht böse gemeint war  es las sich nur leider ganz anders 

So jetzt aber Schwamm drüber 

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Merlin (8. November 2007)

> Aber sicher bin ich lieb, ich kann garnicht anders




Puuuh...


Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Frank wieder besänftigen...


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Puuuh...
> 
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Frank wieder besänftigen...



Schreib halt zukünftig statt "vorgeheult" besser "vorgeschnieft". 
Trifft die Sache meist besser.

Ohoh, gleich bekomme ich bestimmt einen Anruf.


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schreib halt zukünftig statt "vorgeheult" besser "vorgeschnieft".
> Trifft die Sache meist besser.
> 
> Ohoh, gleich bekomme ich bestimmt einen Anruf.




Wenn jemanden Drogenkonsum in der Öffentlichkeit unterstellt wird (vorgeschnieft), muß ich diesen Beitrag dann melden?


----------



## sibby08 (8. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn jemanden Drogenkonsum in der Öffentlichkeit unterstellt wird (vorgeschnieft), muß ich diesen Beitrag dann melden?


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2007)

Habe gerade was für die einzig Wahren gefunden 

http://www.bike-repair-man.de/BRM-Linkliste/real-man-de.htm

Ist glaube ich aber nix für unser WeicheiTEAM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe gerade was für die einzig Wahren gefunden
> 
> http://www.bike-repair-man.de/BRM-Linkliste/real-man-de.htm
> 
> Ist glaube ich aber nix für unser WeicheiTEAM.



Mit dem Ding zu fahren ist wohl weniger vom Härtegrad der Eier abhängig, als von der Weichheit des Kekses  
Und die einzig Wahren schnitzen sich doch eher so ein Teil aus heimischen Gehölz


----------



## bibi1952 (9. November 2007)

Hallo Team III,

Super, tolle Beteiligungsquote

für die Vollmondtour. 

VG Werner


----------



## joscho (9. November 2007)

Hi Werner,

ist ja auch ein super tolles Angebot  Und Sätze wie "Die knackigen Anstiege lassen wir aus." machen es einem durchaus leicht sich einzutragen 

Wollen wir hoffen, dass wir auch was vom Vollmond mitbekommen.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> Super, tolle Beteiligungsquote
> 
> ...



Hi Werner,

wir werden zusehen, dass das komplette WinterpokalTEAM antritt.


----------



## Konfuzius (9. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> Super, tolle Beteiligungsquote
> 
> ...



Ich habe etwas Werbung gemacht, kenne Deine Touren ja ein wenig  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> wir werden zusehen, dass das komplette WinterpokalTEAM antritt.



Hmm, ich bin nicht sicher, ob der Kollege von der Post bis 12 oder 1 fahren will...   
Werde mal baggern


----------



## joscho (9. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Werde mal baggern



Es dient ja schließlich einem höheren Zweck


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2007)

Das TEAM III ist einfach nicht in der Lage sich mal vernünftig hinzustellen.


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das TEAM III ist einfach nicht in der Lage sich mal vernünftig hinzustellen.



Erstens        super Foto !!!!

Zweitens           wie sollten sich Hyperaktive Leute wie wir es sind vernünftig hinstellen können 

Drittens    Du hast sogar unseren Dom aufm Bild


----------



## Konfuzius (9. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Drittens    Du hast sogar unseren Dom aufm Bild



Klar, der hat ja auch nicht so rumgezappelt, wie das TEAM III


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2007)

So Jungs 

Ich hab gerade mal schnell 8 Punkte noch geholt 
Morgen müßt ihr Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> So Jungs
> 
> Ich hab gerade mal schnell 8 Punkte noch geholt
> Morgen müßt ihr Punkten



Haben wir 





Hat auch gar nicht weh getan.


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2007)

Okay, okay,

manchmal sah es auch so aus.


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2007)

Super Jungs  

da habt ihr mächtig Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt  

weiter so 

sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## joscho (11. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> So Jungs
> 
> Ich hab gerade mal schnell 8 Punkte noch geholt
> Morgen müßt ihr Punkten



Ich habe mir wirklich alle Mühe gegeben, ehrlich 
Bin sogar Rennen gefahren... also eigentlich andersherum.... wer am langsamsten kann. Und ... ich habe verloren


----------



## Konfuzius (11. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Bin sogar Rennen gefahren... also eigentlich andersherum.... wer am langsamsten kann. Und ... ich habe verloren



Mach Dir nichts draus. Unter 2 km/h zeigt der Tacho ja eh nicht mehr an. Und dann hätte es nicht mehr für den WP gezählt


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir wirklich alle Mühe gegeben, ehrlich
> Bin sogar Rennen gefahren... also eigentlich andersherum.... wer am langsamsten kann. Und ... ich habe verloren



Nee nee mein lieber, es tut mir ja auch leid wenn Du armer Tropf verlieren mußt  aber Du mußt die Pünkchen auch im WP eintragen ................




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus. Unter 2 km/h zeigt der Tacho ja eh nicht mehr an. Und dann hätte es nicht mehr für den WP gezählt



Das wäre ja fast nicht zu ertragen


----------



## joscho (11. November 2007)

Ich wollte ja nicht glauben, dass einer noch langsamer ist als ich... aber DER war es


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nicht glauben, dass einer noch langsamer ist als ich... aber DER war es



Wow  was für ein Riese und was da an Blech dran ist  ................... 
aber hey  , da hattest Du aber auch Glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## joscho (11. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> aber hey  , da hattest Du aber auch Glück mit dem Wetter



Sagen wir so, im Regen habe ich nicht fotografiert  Ne, war schon ganz ok. Hat zwar auch mal zwischendurch geregnet, aber schlimmer fand ich diesen Bodenbelag. Kies, Sand und Schlamm. Bei jeder Umdrehung ergießt sich ein Schwall Mitleid über das Rad, welches nur mühsam krächzt. Und schöne Wege habe ich dort leider heute nicht gefunden. So wurde es mehr eine Foto- als eine Radtour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2007)

Leute ich war gerade mal im Seniorenheim. 

Was soll ich sagen...ich glaube man beglückwünscht uns zu unserer derzeitigen Platzierung, ringt aber wohl noch ein wenig mit der richtigen Wortwahl.


----------



## joscho (13. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Leute ich war gerade mal im Seniorenheim.



Ja, es wird Zeit sich vorzubereiten 



> Was soll ich sagen...ich glaube man beglückwünscht uns zu unserer derzeitigen Platzierung, ringt aber wohl noch ein wenig mit der richtigen Wortwahl.



Wortfindungsstörungen sind eine normale Altererscheinung - ich kenn das


----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

naja, eure Teamleistung ist auch deutlich konsistenter als bei uns (die ist eher inkontinent...)


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, eure Teamleistung ist auch deutlich konsistenter als bei uns (die ist eher inkontinent...)



Na ja, ist bei uns auch viel Arbeit die Leute auf das Rad zu bekommen


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na ja, ist bei uns auch viel Arbeit die Leute auf das Rad zu bekommen



Nun, nicht alle. Manche sind auch schwer wieder runter zu kriegen.
Oder gar von haarsträubenden Ideen abzubringen.


----------



## Konfuzius (13. November 2007)

So, wieder da.  Musste gerade mal noch was anderes erledigen  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Nun, nicht alle. Manche sind auch schwer wieder runter zu kriegen.
> Oder gar von haarsträubenden Ideen abzubringen.



*Wie abbringen?*  

Ich dachte, ihr habt inzwischen schon einen Termin ausgesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, wieder da.  Musste gerade mal noch was anderes erledigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kennst doch das TEAMmotto:

"Fahren wir im So..."


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du kennst doch das TEAMmotto:
> 
> "Fahren wir im So..."




Ich sag nur August  

ich finde Mottos riesig


----------



## Konfuzius (13. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du kennst doch das TEAMmotto:
> 
> "Fahren wir im So..."



Es *ist* Sommer! Zumindest ist das Wetter so...


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich sag nur August
> 
> ich finde Mottos riesig



Also so lang wir so ein Wetter haben, kann er seine fixe Idee vergessen.

Nein, es ist nicht Sommer.


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Es *ist* Sommer! Zumindest ist das Wetter so...



Hör mal Rallef , nur weil es im Wald auch nach 18.00 Uhr schön hell ist ,heißt das nicht das es Sommer ist .............................  Du hast nur ne gute Lampe


----------



## joscho (14. November 2007)

Kinders, heute sind lange Hosen angesagt 

DWD: "In der kommenden Nacht ... und es fallen nur einzelne Schneeschauer. Die Luft kühlt auf -1 bis -7 Grad ab. Dabei ist verbreitet mit Glätte durch Schnee oder gefrierende Nässe zu rechnen."

Nach der Formel für Windchill
*T=33+(0,478+0,237*SQRT(vw)-0,0124*vw)(T-33) 
*ergibt das bei -4 C und 20 km/h übelste -15 C. Wir sollten also wirklich langsam fahren 

Bis später
joerg


----------



## Tazz (14. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Kinders, heute sind lange Hosen angesagt
> 
> DWD: "In der kommenden Nacht ... und es fallen nur einzelne Schneeschauer. Die Luft kühlt auf -1 bis -7 Grad ab. Dabei ist verbreitet mit Glätte durch Schnee oder gefrierende Nässe zu rechnen."
> 
> ...



Zieht euch warm an  ................

Team III ist ja Winterhart


----------



## ultra2 (14. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Team III ist ja Winterhart



Aber scheinbar nicht alle. Der Rallef hat bei den Förstern nur 11 Punkte gemacht.


----------



## joscho (14. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar nicht alle. Der Rallef hat bei den Förstern nur 11 Punkte gemacht.



Sofort noch mal raus mit dem Purschen


----------



## Konfuzius (14. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar nicht alle. Der Rallef hat bei den Förstern nur 11 Punkte gemacht.



Pah, gib doch zu: Du bist doch froh, dass Du im Ranking mal nicht hinter mir stehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Pah, gib doch zu: Du bist doch froh, dass Du im Ranking mal nicht hinter mir stehst



Paperlapp Los Pursche ab aufs Rad und noch vier Punkte holen.
Da es schon dunkel ist, kannst Du deinen Frotteeschlafanzug anlassen.


----------



## joscho (16. November 2007)

Hi Team, hallo Außenstelle,

freue mich, daß wir morgen mal wieder fast vollständig antreten werden. Der Wetterbericht verspricht zwar nicht gerade viel Sonne, dafür aber fast sommerliche Temperaturen von bis zu 8 Grad;

"Im Rheinland bleibt es meist trocken. Die Höchstwerte 
liegen hier zwischen 4 und 8 Grad, wobei es im Nordwesten am 
mildesten ist" (DWD)

Und die von Merlin angekündigten 1000 hm werden ganz automatisch für 
viele WPP sorgen  Ob ich Licht mitnehmen sollte 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Merlin (16. November 2007)

> Ob ich Licht mitnehmen sollte



Ich will eigentlich spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt sein, also theoretisch brauchst du kein Licht. Kann aber gut passieren, dass ich zur Sicherheit selbst was mitnehme


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt sein, also theoretisch brauchst du kein Licht. Kann aber gut passieren, dass ich zur Sicherheit selbst was mitnehme



Zu spät. Ich muß um 15.00h wieder am Parkplatz sein. 
Nehme aber sicherheitshalber mal den Garmin mit.


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2007)

Nee nee was ist das traurig 

Habe mich so eben bei der Merlin 7Gebirge Tour wieder austragen müssen  wegen dem großen  *K * Krank und Kinderdienst 

wehe ihr macht mir zu wenig Punkte ihr müßt ja jetzt auch für mich fahren  

Also ran an die Punkte  .


----------



## joscho (16. November 2007)

Du lässt Dich von so einem blöden *K *von einer Tour mit uns abhalten  Ich bin entsetzt**Macht doch auch überhaupt keinen Sinn am Wochenende krank zu sein. Andere Leute machen das auch in der Woche.
*
*Na gut, wenn Du es so haben willst, dann

*Gute Besserung

*Tschööö
joerg​


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Andere Leute machen das auch in der Woche.
> *
> *Na gut, wenn Du es so haben willst, dann
> 
> ...



Sicher sicher , Du hast vollkommen Recht  Wochenend krank sein ist echt fies  ......... 
aber Hauptsache Du hast mir die gute Besserung in Teamfarbe gesendet  

Liebe Grüße und auch Tschööö
Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (17. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee was ist das traurig
> 
> Habe mich so eben bei der Merlin 7Gebirge Tour wieder austragen müssen  wegen dem großen  *K * Krank und Kinderdienst
> 
> ...



 
Ja, dann mal gute Besserung!
Und dann werd bald wieder *k*erngesund, damit Du wieder *k*räftig in die Pedale treten kannst   

Grüüße,
diesmal von mir


----------



## ultra2 (17. November 2007)

Ja, ja die K-Frage.

Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Ich weiß wie es ist wenn einen die TEAMkameraden nicht mit zum spielen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (17. November 2007)

ich weis gar nicht wie lange wir von spich bis rammersdorf brauchen ich hoffe das 1:15h reicht.

also bis gleich, mach mich jetzt start klar


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2007)

ach ja und gute besserung an TAZZi


----------



## Tazz (17. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, dann mal gute Besserung!
> Und dann werd bald wieder *k*erngesund, damit Du wieder *k*räftig in die Pedale treten kannst



Kerngesund und Kräftig will schon wieder werden  damit ich schöööön Kleine Punkte fahren kann  




ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ja die K-Frage.Ich weiß wie es ist wenn einen die TEAMkameraden nicht mit zum spielen nehmen.



Das finde ich jetzt mal ne blöde Erfahrung   das will ich nicht 




Pepin schrieb:


> ach ja und gute besserung an TAZZi



Danke für die Genesungswünsche  
aber hey   hab gerade mal in den WP geschaut .............  en bissel viele Pünktchen hast Du schon gefahren 

Grüüüüße von der Daheim gelassenen 

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2007)

jo im moment macht et spass

und mein bike hab ich gerade auch mal sauber gemacht und ja es ist ein bergamont 

war eine echt geile tour heute es hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht habe nun 82km auf der uhr

wenn morgen einer lust auf eine trekkingradrunde entlang des Rheins lust hat schaut unter www.radlerfruen.de wir starten in Zündorf


----------



## Konfuzius (17. November 2007)

Na Jungs, wieviel Punkte habt Ihr denn heute gemacht? 12? 14?  
Bei mir warens ... 21!  

Dank Pepin, der mich noch ein Stück auf dem Heimweg begleitet, einen neuen Trail an der Sieg gezeigt und am Ende standesgemäß den obligatorischen Mäckes-Besuch mitgemacht hat.  
Zu Hause hatte ich gut 75 km und 1150 hm aufm Tacho.

Und das habt Ihr auch noch verpasst:







War eine schöne Tour.
Und nochmal Danke an Merlin!  
Bin sicher demnächst wieder mal im 7GB dabei!

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. November 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal Besten Dank an Merlin für die gelungene Tour! Hatte sehr viel Spaß gemacht auch mal mit sooo vielen unterwegs zu sein. Hatte zufällig einer gezählt wieviel Personen wir am Anfang waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (17. November 2007)

21 Waren es!

War Super heute, leider musste ich mich auch etwas früher ausklinken, aber der Rückweg mit den 3 aus Endenich war auch nicht schlecht, nix am Rhein entlang! Einen schönen "Hidden Trail" gab es noch.
Bei mir waren es 34 Km / 996 Hm und 12 Punkte  .

Danke an Merlin (und den unbekante 3 auf den Rückweg)!


----------



## joscho (17. November 2007)

Der Guide sprach von 21


----------



## joscho (17. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na Jungs, wieviel Punkte habt Ihr denn heute gemacht? 12? 14?
> Bei mir warens ... 21!
> Ralf



Pah, da hatten wir zusammen ja immer noch mehr


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2007)

isch hab einen . mehr


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dank Pepin, der mich noch ein Stück auf dem Heimweg begleitet, einen neuen Trail an der Sieg gezeigt und am Ende standesgemäß den obligatorischen Mäckes-Besuch mitgemacht hat.



Ja an der Sieg wa noch eine schöne Stimmung. Die untergehende Sonne und der aufsteigende Nebel war ein tolles Bild.


----------



## ultra2 (17. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na Jungs, wieviel Punkte habt Ihr denn heute gemacht? 12? 14?
> Bei mir warens ... 21!
> 
> Dank Pepin, der mich noch ein Stück auf dem Heimweg begleitet, einen neuen Trail an der Sieg gezeigt und am Ende standesgemäß den obligatorischen Mäckes-Besuch mitgemacht hat.
> ...



Und wofür das alles? Bist immer noch hinter mir. Welche Schande.


----------



## Tazz (17. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wofür das alles? Bist immer noch hinter mir. Welche Schande.



Aber mich hat er kassiert  

und überhaupt  die Tour war sicher doof und wollt mir hier nur ne lange Nase machen   aber das könnt ihr vergessen


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2007)

> und überhaupt  die Tour war sicher doof und wollt mir hier nur ne lange Nase machen  aber das könnt ihr vergessen



Stimmt, die Mitfahrer waren aller mieser Laune, keiner hat geredet (ging auch gar nicht, weil das Tempo sehr hoch war und die Gruppe weit auseinandergerissen wurde) und die meisten Teilnehmer sind frühzeitig abgeknickt bzw. in kleineren Gruppen eigene Wege gefahren...

Wetter war auch mies und der Guide hatte keine Ahnung, wo die Singletrails zu finden waren!


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Mitfahrer waren aller mieser Laune, keiner hat geredet (ging auch gar nicht, weil das Tempo sehr hoch war und die Gruppe weit auseinandergerissen wurde) und die meisten Teilnehmer sind frühzeitig abgeknickt bzw. in kleineren Gruppen eigene Wege gefahren...
> 
> Wetter war auch mies und der Guide hatte keine Ahnung, wo die Singletrails zu finden waren!



Na sag ich doch    ( ich hörte schon von dem ein oder anderen )

Danke für die Aufmunterung .........................


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na sag ich doch    ( ich hörte schon von dem ein oder anderen )
> 
> Danke für die Aufmunterung .........................



Hmm... ...ich fands gut. 

Aber nach Merlins Beschreibung war ich vielleicht auf einer anderen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (18. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hmm... ...ich fands gut.
> 
> Aber nach Merlins Beschreibung war ich vielleicht auf einer anderen Tour.



Nee ,die Info hatte ich doch vom zweit Guide  ist doch nur ein Spaß  weil ich doch nicht mit kommen konnte ............................. 

mal was anderes  

Der Rallef hat sich schon wieder verfahren   ,zu Weihnachten braucht der Jung nen Kompaß  so kann es ja nicht weiter gehen  oder wir müssen jedes mal Rallef nach Hause bringen ........


----------



## Konfuzius (18. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> oder wir müssen jedes mal Rallef nach Hause bringen ........



*Neiiiin!* Damit fing das Übel ja an! Hättet ihr mich doch schön meinen Weg fahren lassen... 
Naja, aber so wurds halt ein Pünktchen mehr


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Neiiiin!* Damit fing das Übel ja an! Hättet ihr mich doch schön meinen Weg fahren lassen...
> Naja, aber so wurds halt ein Pünktchen mehr



Also eigentlich habe ich ihn idiotensicher auf die Spur gebracht. Eigentlich.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich habe ich ihn idiotensicher auf die Spur gebracht. Eigentlich.



... in der Wildnis ausgesetzt ...


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich habe ich ihn idiotensicher auf die Spur gebracht. Eigentlich.




Gut  

wir könnten noch ein Faden spannen  da kann er dann lang fahren  
oder Steine als Markierung und Sicherheit auslegen ........................

oder zwangs Heim bringen


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... in der Wildnis ausgesetzt ...



Oder so.


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> wir könnten noch ein Faden spannen  da kann er dann lang fahren
> oder Steine als Markierung und Sicherheit auslegen ........................
> ...



Vielleicht müßen wir ihn im nächsten WP zum betreuten Fahren abgeben.


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2007)

Noch keine Punkte vom Rallef eingetragen. 

Er wird sich doch nicht schon wieder verfahren haben? 

Renate hast Du ihn nicht zuhause abgeliefert?


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2007)

Das ist ja mal super  

Unser Rallef ist Wege fest  er hat selbst ständig nach Hause gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (20. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Unser Rallef ist Wege fest  er hat selbst ständig nach Hause gefunden



Und diesmal nicht meinen bekannten Standardweg!


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2007)

Bei der Runde die ihr gefahren seit, muß die Renate dich doch quasi vor der Haustür abgeliefert haben. Oder hast Du es etwa nochmal Richtung Stadt gewagt?


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei der Runde die ihr gefahren seit, muß die Renate dich doch quasi vor der Haustür abgeliefert haben. Oder hast Du es etwa nochmal Richtung Stadt gewagt?



Er hat mich mal wieder nach Hause gebracht ...............   

War ja nur ein kleiner Test   ob er den Rückweg findet  

Bestanden hat er


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> War ja nur ein kleiner Test   ob er den Rückweg findet
> 
> Bestanden hat er



Für die Punkte wäre es allerdings besser er hätte nicht bestanden.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für die Punkte wäre es allerdings besser er hätte nicht bestanden.



Bin, um einen Punkt voll zu machen sogar extra nochn Umweg gefahren.
Aber ich wusste immer, wo ich bin!


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bin, um einen Punkt voll zu machen sogar extra nochn Umweg gefahren.
> Aber ich wusste immer, wo ich bin!




Hmmmmm .......... ob das jetzt stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (20. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmmmm .......... ob das jetzt stimmt



Lästert ihr nur!  
Nächstes Mal setz ich Euch irgendwo im Bergischen aus. Mal sehen, wie viele Punkte ihr dann bis nach Hause braucht   
Ich muss mich in der Stadt nicht auskennen. Bin ja kein Citybike-Fahrer, sondern Mountainbike-Fahrer


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Lästert ihr nur!
> Bin ja kein Citybike-Fahrer, sondern Mountainbike-Fahrer



Alter Angeber


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Lästert ihr nur!
> Nächstes Mal setz ich Euch irgendwo im Bergischen aus. Mal sehen, wie viele Punkte ihr dann bis nach Hause braucht



Das würdest Du nie tun. 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bin ja kein Citybike-Fahrer, sondern Mountainbike-Fahrer



Aber schön ists wenn man beides kann.


----------



## bibi1952 (21. November 2007)

Hallo,

schöne Diskussion über Irrfahrten!
Wir können das mal in der Vollmondnacht testen. 

Aussetzen im Hinterland des Naafbachtals

Ist gemein, aber bringt viele WP-Punkte bis zum Sonntagmorgen 

VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schöne Diskussion über Irrfahrten!
> Wir können das mal in der Vollmondnacht testen.
> ...



Wir sind alle navitauglich 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (21. November 2007)

Ach Du 
Heiliger Strohsack   

Bitte alle an das Navidings denken ................


----------



## Konfuzius (21. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Aussetzen im Hinterland des Naafbachtals



*Super Idee!!*  
Das machen wir. Die Navis nehm ich ihnen vorher weg  
(Damit ihr meinen Punktevorsprung wenigstens zum Teil wieder wett macht)  

Bis Samstag!


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Super Idee!!*
> Das machen wir. Die Navis nehm ich ihnen vorher weg
> (Damit ihr meinen Punktevorsprung wenigstens zum Teil wieder wett macht)
> 
> Bis Samstag!



Sieh an, sieh an! Kaum das er mal ein paar Punkte eingefahren hat, schon angeben wie ein Großer. 

Trotzdem schön.


----------



## joscho (22. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Super Idee!!*
> Das machen wir. Die Navis nehm ich ihnen vorher weg
> (Damit ihr meinen Punktevorsprung wenigstens zum Teil wieder wett macht)
> 
> Bis Samstag!



Äh, hatte ich schon gesagt, dass ich am Samstag krank sein werde  Und wenn da nicht trocken und geputzt ist, dann fahre ich sowieso nicht - ätsch.


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2007)

Ich hatte es schon so verstanden, das die Tour so spät ist, weil der bibi1952 am Samstagvormittag nochmal mit dem Handfeger durchs Naafbachtal düst. Und nachmittags vielleicht nochmal feucht durchwischt, damit es nicht zu staubig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon so verstanden, das die Tour so spät ist, weil der bibi1952 am Samstagvormittag nochmal mit dem Handfeger durchs Naafbachtal düst. Und nachmittags vielleicht nochmal feucht durchwischt, damit es nicht zu staubig wird.



Sonst noch irgendwelche Sonderwünsche?

Laßt Euch überraschen.

VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendwelche Sonderwünsche?
> 
> Laßt Euch überraschen.
> 
> VG Werner



Wo Du schon so lieb fragst...äh...22 Grad. 

Aber auf keinen Fall Regen!


----------



## bibi1952 (23. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wo Du schon so lieb fragst...äh...22 Grad.
> 
> Aber auf keinen Fall Regen!



Nach wetteronline: leicht bewölkt bis +1°.

Wir werden sicher den *Vollmond* sehen. 

VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Nach wetteronline: leicht bewölkt bis +1°.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Das weicht jetzt aber ein wenig von meinen 22° ab.
> ...


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2007)

Wow  

Sehe gerade Soka70 online  was ist mit dir am Samstag  , wird mal wieder Zeit mit uns los zu radeln 


Sonja ! wir vermissen Dich


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2007)

Grummel,........... Motz und Schimpf  

So schnell kann man ja garnicht schreiben wie soka70 wieder off ist  

Ich kann so nicht arbeiten


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an Werner für die nette staubige Tour, den Glühwein davor und danach und den mehr als nötigen Kärcher. 

Hätte der Rallef nicht schon auf der hälfte der Tour alles gewaschen, hätte er den Kärcher nicht benötigt. Aber jetzt wissen wir wenigstens das er wasserdicht ist.


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2007)

Was war das wieder schön mit euch  durch den Matsch zu radeln / schieben   
Vermisst hatte ich den joscho  der ausfällig war  na das nächste mal wirds schon wieder werden mit uns allen zusammen auf ner Tour  

War ne schöne Tour mit Bibi1952 und Konsorten und sauberem Abschluß


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vermisst hatte ich den joscho  der ausfällig war  na das nächste mal wirds schon wieder werden mit uns allen zusammen auf ner Tour



Und wo waren die harten Förster aus dem ...äh ...Silberwald oder so ähnlich. Wäre die richtige Tour gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wo waren die harten Förster aus dem ...äh ...Silberwald oder so ähnlich. Wäre die richtige Tour gewesen.




Gut, dass Du fragst ... scheint ja eine richtig nette_ KFL - lastige_ Tour gewesen zu sein ...  aber es war ja Wochenende  und daher sind wir nur *kurz und einzeln* durch Wald und Wiesen und Matsch gerast.

Unsere *Matschtouren* finden aber weiterhin regelmäßig immer mittwochs in  bekannter Region statt. Auch ihr seid immer herzlich eingeladen.  und einer ist ja auch fast immer dabei  

Grüße an das ex KFL - Team 3


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du fragst ... scheint ja eine richtig nette_ KFL - lastige_ Tour gewesen zu sein ...  aber es war ja Wochenende  und daher sind wir nur *kurz und einzeln* durch Wald und Wiesen und Matsch gerast.
> 
> Unsere *Matschtouren* finden aber weiterhin regelmäßig immer mittwochs in  bekannter Region statt. Auch ihr seid immer herzlich eingeladen.  und einer ist ja auch fast immer dabei
> 
> Grüße an das ex KFL - Team 3



Oh ja, ihr hättet wirklich eure Freude gehabt. 
Ja, bei den Bodenverhältnissen können wir im Augeblick nur unseren Matschresistentesten abkommandieren. Danke für die Einladung, wenn wieder trockener wird, werden wir uns sicher mal wieder im KF sehen. 

Grüße an die KFler


----------



## soka70 (25. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> Sehe gerade Soka70 online  was ist mit dir am Samstag  , wird mal wieder Zeit mit uns los zu radeln
> 
> ...




JAAAAA!!!! SOORY....

Bin augenblicklich kurzfristig abgelenkt, wird sich wieder richten, versprochen!!! Zudem entwickele ich mich gerade zum IndoorWeicheiSportler.... 

Alles weitere per PM!!! Habe gestern Nacht den Vollmond gesehen und an Euch gedacht... 

@ Ralf: Danke für Deinen Tipp, werde es mir im Rewe mal anschauen


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2007)

Soo, verehrtes Team III.

Die Geschwindigkeit für das Ahrtalglühen am Sonntag ist auf langsam geändert.
Ich bitte also um Anmeldungen.

P.S. 

Soviel Matsch wie gestern kann ich allerdings nicht versprechen.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Soo, verehrtes Team III.
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeit für das Ahrtalglühen am Sonntag ist auf langsam geändert.
> Ich bitte also um Anmeldungen.
> ...



So, zwei Teamer sind schon mal angemeldet.  
Aber lieber Uwe, ich sach Dir gleich, es gibt von Team III Entertainment diesmal keine Stunteinlage!


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Soo, verehrtes Team III.
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeit für das Ahrtalglühen am Sonntag ist auf langsam geändert.
> Ich bitte also um Anmeldungen.
> ...



Ups , na da muß ich mich ja jetzt Anmelden 

Uwe Du bist so gut zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (25. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was war das wieder schön mit euch  durch den Matsch zu radeln / schieben
> Vermisst hatte ich den joscho  der ausfällig war



Ich werde nie ausfällig  Aber nach dem ich erfahren hatte, dass der Waldputz nicht ordentlich ausgeführt wurde, musste ich wie angekündigt der Veranstaltung fern bleiben.
Na ja, eine ganz kleine Rolle könnte auch die schon wieder aufkommende Erkältung sein. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach weniger Nachts mit Euch über die Lande ziehen  Was Uwe uns da ja so freundlich anbietet ist ja was Anderes - ist ja tagsüber  Jetzt in der Adventszeit werden aber wohl die Sonntagstermine etwas schwieriger bei mir - mal schauen.

Tschööö
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Jetzt in der Adventszeit werden aber wohl die Sonntagstermine etwas schwieriger bei mir - mal schauen.
> 
> Tschööö
> joerg



Papperlapapp  Sag Du seist im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs. 

Das einzige Sonntagsspiel das ich mitmache und dann sowas. 
Werde sehen ob ich drum rum komme.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das einzige Sonntagsspiel das ich mitmache und dann sowas.
> Werde sehen ob ich drum rum komme.



Sag einfach, Du musst das Dach vom Gartenhaus Deiner Oma decken.
Das gabs bei uns mal  - und hatte Erfolg!


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie sieht es denn mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft zum Ahrtalglühen aus?

Entweder Bahn oder großes Auto??? 

grüße
sun909

P.S. Konfuzius: Tritt dem T. mal ans Bein wegen der Fotos


----------



## Merlin (26. November 2007)

Ich denke, ich fahre auch ins Ahrtal - daher am Samstag auch kein 7GB. Fahrgemeinschaft wäre klasse, ich hab allerdings nur'n Corsa...


----------



## Merlin (26. November 2007)

Ach ja: Lebt eingentlich dat Tazz noch, oder ist die mit ihrer neuen Bremse vor irgendeinen (matschigen) Baum gesemmelt?


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Jetzt in der Adventszeit werden aber wohl die Sonntagstermine etwas schwieriger bei mir - mal schauen.
> joerg



Nee nee Jörg  

Ich brauche doch Deine Unterstützung , wir müssen doch das Team nach vorne bringen  



sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wie sieht es denn mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft zum Ahrtalglühen aus?
> 
> Entweder Bahn oder großes Auto???



Wir haben momentan leichte Planungs Schwierigkeiten ich kann noch nix dazu sagen ................. 

Wir brauchen ein Teamauto    



Merlin schrieb:


> Ach ja: Lebt eingentlich dat Tazz noch, oder ist die mit ihrer neuen Bremse vor irgendeinen (matschigen) Baum gesemmelt?



Jaaaahaa   ich lebe noch  
Och weißt Du Tom  bei der Tour brauchte man keine Bremsen  der Matsch hätte es schon gerichtet  

Ach Quatsch  die Bremsen " sehr geil "Danke schön für den Umbau , die Einstellung und die Besorgung der netten Teile 

Har   har   har   ich FREUE MICH


----------



## joscho (26. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee Jörg
> 
> Ich brauche doch Deine Unterstützung , wir müssen doch das Team nach vorne bringen



Hm, ich glaube, da bin ich echt der Falsche. Vorne bin ich ja eher selten zu finden  Und Du rast ja auch immer davon 
Aber zeitlich geht am Sonntag bei mir. Muss jetzt nur noch gesundheitlich hinhauen, und Wetter und überhaupt... 

Also im Fall der Fälle fahren wir doch dann Alle  Weil Jensen macht dann blau, oder wie  Sonst bräuchte ich einen Träger und wir könnten wenigstens zu dritt fahren. 



> Wir brauchen ein Teamauto


Ich sach ja, einen alten KVB-Bus umbauen  

Tschöö
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (26. November 2007)

Wenn ich nicht "blau" machen kann, wird mir Renate sicher das Auto abschwatzen. Das kann sie gut. 

@Joscho - Krank kannste im Sommer spielen. Aber nicht im WP 
Das darf nur ich.


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2007)

> Jaaaahaa  ich lebe noch




Puuh, da bin ich erleichtert...hatte mir schon Sorgen um mein Schätzchen gemacht.  

Also die Louise meine ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Aber zeitlich geht am Sonntag bei mir. Muss jetzt nur noch gesundheitlich hinhauen, und Wetter und überhaupt...
> 
> Also im Fall der Fälle fahren wir doch dann Alle  Weil Jensen macht dann blau, oder wie  Sonst bräuchte ich einen Träger und wir könnten wenigstens zu dritt fahren.
> 
> ...



Joh da steht schon was ich lesen wollte (Aber zeitlich geht am Sonntag bei mir ) schööööööööööööönn  

Ja würde mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn Jens mit fährt aber er hat ja noch ein Hobby   ich lass mich mal überraschen  ,



ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht "blau" machen kann, wird mir Renate sicher das Auto abschwatzen. Das kann sie gut.



 sonst würde ich meine Schüchternheit überwinden und das kleine schwarze süße tolle Auto von ultra2 borgen   



Merlin schrieb:


> Puuh, da bin ich erleichtert...hatte mir schon Sorgen um mein Schätzchen gemacht.



Mach dir doch keine Sorgen


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2007)

hm, 
also Merlin, keine 7G Tour am Samstag 

Das ist schade, sonst jemand Lust am Samstag morgen so um halb elf das 7G unsicher zu machen (Drachenfels, Ölberg, Petersberg, ggf. Löwenburg; ca. 1000hm, 30km, 2-4h)?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. November 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> also Merlin, keine 7G Tour am Samstag



schade!



sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> sonst jemand Lust am Samstag morgen so um halb elf das 7G unsicher zu machen (Drachenfels, Ölberg, Petersberg, ggf. Löwenburg; ca. 1000hm, 30km, 2-4h)?



Am Sonntag wär ich dabei...


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2007)

Sagen wir es so: Ich will gerne am Sonntag mit ins Ahrtal und beide Tage am WE radfahren ist nicht...


----------



## sibby08 (27. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Ich will gerne am Sonntag mit ins Ahrtal und beide Tage am WE radfahren ist nicht...


 
... gut für die anderen Teams in der Region, wegen der vielen Punkte ich dann sammeln werde für *unser* Team"

Ich habe nur mal gerade Deinen Satz zu Ende geführt. Du hattest da versehendlich ein paar Wörter ausgelassen


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2007)

Hi,
@MiaMaMeise:Sonntag fahre ich auch Ahrtalglühen, somit nichts mit 7G

Aber Samstag eine Runde im 7G wäre ich für zu haben und würde die auch guiden (mit Verfahrgarantie  ) 

Start 10.30 Einfahrt Nachtigallental...

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, hier melden! Stelle das eher nicht in die Termine, bevor ich die Resonanz kenne und die Gruppe sonst immer recht groß wird 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Tazz (28. November 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> @MiaMaMeise:Sonntag fahre ich auch Ahrtalglühen, somit nichts mit 7G
> 
> Aber Samstag eine Runde im 7G wäre ich für zu haben und würde die auch guiden (mit Verfahrgarantie  )
> ...



Schade am Samstag kann ich leider nicht  aber wir sehen uns ja dann am Sonntag  

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## joscho (28. November 2007)

Da habe ich doch wirklich kurz einen Schrecken bekommen; Platz 23 im regionalen Ranking (http://wp.mtbsite.de/) . Ich bin zwar faul, aber ihr doch nicht 
Ich will nicht scrollen müssen um uns in der Tabelle zu finden. Scheint sich aber dann doch nur mal wieder um ein Computer-sind-doof-Problem zu handeln. Schwein gehabt, muss ich jetzt doch nicht direkt aufs Rad


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch wirklich kurz einen Schrecken bekommen; Platz 23 im regionalen Ranking (http://wp.mtbsite.de/) . Ich bin zwar faul, aber ihr doch nicht
> Ich will nicht scrollen müssen um uns in der Tabelle zu finden. Scheint sich aber dann doch nur mal wieder um ein Computer-sind-doof-Problem zu handeln. Schwein gehabt, muss ich jetzt doch nicht direkt aufs Rad



Oh doch, Du mußt aufs Rad. Sonst bekommen wir bis zum Wochenende die "Leichtbaumatrosen" doch nicht eingeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (28. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch wirklich kurz einen Schrecken bekommen; Platz 23 im regionalen Ranking (http://wp.mtbsite.de/) . Ich bin zwar faul, aber ihr doch nicht
> Ich will nicht scrollen müssen um uns in der Tabelle zu finden. *Scheint sich aber dann doch nur mal wieder um ein Computer-sind-doof-Problem zu handeln. *Schwein gehabt, muss ich jetzt doch nicht direkt aufs Rad



Der Fehlerliegt im IBC! Dort gibt es jetzt eine Inverstabelle zu bewundern.


----------



## joscho (28. November 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Der Fehlerliegt im IBC! Dort gibt es jetzt eine Inverstabelle zu bewundern.



Gib zu, Du warst das, damit ihr mal vor uns liegt  
Damit sind wir aber auch locker an den Matrosen vorbeigeschwommen und ich kann mit meinem Ar... im warmen bleiben


----------



## joscho (28. November 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Der Fehlerliegt im IBC! Dort gibt es jetzt eine Inverstabelle zu bewundern.



Das ist ja gar kein Fehler, sondern Absicht vom rikman. Finde ich ja schon fast wieder cool  Da bin ich froh, dass ich so faul war. Aber irgendwie so stand es ja auch schon in der Bibel - man hätte es also wissen können 
Die regionale Liste - und die andere schaue ich mir sowieso fast nie an - hätte ich dann aber doch gerne wieder "klassisch" sortiert.


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Die regionale Liste - und die andere schaue ich mir sowieso fast nie an - hätte ich dann aber doch gerne wieder "klassisch" sortiert.



Ja, leider hat die Tauschaktion im IBC auch unsere Lokaltabelle beeinflusst. Da müssen Spooky und Konfuzius wohl nochmal ran. Hoffentlich ist das nicht zuviel Bastelei. Und wenn den Admins dann in ein paar Wochen ein anderer Sortiermodus einfällt, fängt alles wieder von vorne an.


----------



## sibby08 (28. November 2007)

Wenn man, wie wir, im Mittelfeld rangiert, hat das gar keinen großen Einfluss  .


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn man, wie wir, im Mittelfeld rangiert, hat das gar keinen großen Einfluss  .



...immerhin sind wir nun VOR euch...und werden es auch bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (28. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, leider hat die Tauschaktion im IBC auch unsere Lokaltabelle beeinflusst. Da müssen Spooky und Konfuzius wohl nochmal ran. Hoffentlich ist das nicht zuviel Bastelei.



Das dürfte für Spooky ja nicht mal eine Fingerübung sein 



> Und wenn den Admins dann in ein paar Wochen ein anderer Sortiermodus einfällt, fängt alles wieder von vorne an.


Ich will den Fachmännern ja nicht reinreden, aber wenn nach dem Punktestand sortiert wird, dann ist man unabhängig vom IBC-Ranking  [SIZE=-1]Eine kleine Region als die letzte vom *IBC-Ranking unabhängige Bastion *

Gruß
joerg
[/SIZE]


----------



## Tazz (28. November 2007)

Ich bin heute im Einzelranking auf Platz 2166  

Wow was für ein Platz


----------



## joscho (28. November 2007)

Pah, ich bin auf 1907  Das hast Du nun von Deiner dauernden Fahrerei. Nimm gefälligst das Auto, ist auch besser für Klima und Geldbeutel - wenn auch nicht Deinen 

Wobei so eine Tour wie heute mit dem Auto wäre gar nicht gut.


----------



## Tazz (28. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wobei so eine Tour wie heute mit dem Auto wäre gar nicht gut.



Nee nee  
Ich glaube wenn wir das Auto genommen hätten wäre es zu Unregelmäßigkeiten gekommen  
sowohl beim Fahrer  
als auch beim Blech 

besser schön radeln und das Team nach ....................... ähmm  ............? 
hinten bringen


----------



## joscho (29. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> besser schön radeln und das Team nach ....................... ähmm  ............?
> hinten bringen



Nicht nur das uns die Tour nach hinten bringt, jetzt will der Uwe das *Ahrtalglühen *verschieben. Da war ja das Vorglühen ja völlig unnötig 




Und noch schlimmer, wir müssen uns dann ja nächste Woche wieder neu vorbereiten


----------



## Tazz (29. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


>



*Uhiiiiiiiiiiii was für ein Team *  

Na wird uns sicher nicht schwerfallen das ganze schön zu Planen  Du Punsch ich Glühwein  
Die eventuelle Absage kann ich verstehen . Bei Sturm möchte ich auch nicht fahren , da leg ich lieber die Füße hoch


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die eventuelle Absage kann ich verstehen . Bei Sturm möchte ich auch nicht fahren , da leg ich lieber die Füße hoch



Psst...keine Absage, Renate....VERSCHIEBUNG. 
Dreimal hab ich dazu die Möglichkeit....dann is Weihnachten


----------



## joscho (29. November 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die eventuelle Absage kann ich verstehen . Bei Sturm möchte ich auch nicht fahren , da leg ich lieber die Füße hoch



Klar, habe ich auch volles Verständnis für. Ich will auch nicht dass der Punsch vom Regen verdünnt wird oder der Sturm ihn mir aus dem Glas fegt 
Aber es sieht ja wirklich so aus, als ob das Wochenende nur Sch... wird. Ich glaube ich werde arbeiten.


----------



## Tazz (29. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Psst...keine Absage, Renate....VERSCHIEBUNG.
> Dreimal hab ich dazu die Möglichkeit....dann is Weihnachten



Ähmm ............. ja   weiß ich doch, ich meinte die Absage für *diese* Woche   , jedoch nicht die Absage für* nächste *Woche  

Das werden wir doch *hoffe ich* hin bekommen


----------



## ultra2 (29. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dreimal hab ich dazu die Möglichkeit....dann is Weihnachten



Ich aber nur noch zweimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. November 2007)

So, heute mal was für die (zu) schnellen Nachteulen - ein Bleiakku zum ausbremsen  Ich brauche Platz für den Weihnachtsbaum. Deshalb verschenke ich einen Sigma-Bleiakku inkl. Lader. Nie gebraucht, nie benutzt, aber irgendwann mal zwischendurch geladen. Ob das Teil funktioniert  Keine Ahnung. Muss man selber rausfinden.

Bewerbungen nur per PN. Einsendeschluss ist heute. Ausgewählt wird ganz subjektiv von mir. Übergabe wird geregelt. Bestechungen der Jahreszeit entsprechend am besten als Punch.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2007)

*Ich wünsche euch allen ne schöne Adventszeit   *


Advent das ist die stille Zeit,die Tage schnell verrinnen.
Das Fest der Liebe ist nicht weit,fangt an euch zu besinnen!

Es gab wohl manchmal Zank und Streit ihr habt euch nicht vertragen,
vergesst das Jetzt und seid bereit,euch wieder zu vertragen.

Denn denk nicht nur an's eigene Glück,du solltest danach streben,
und anderen Menschen auch ein Stück von deiner Liebe geben.

Der eine wünscht sich Ruhm und Geld,die Wünsche sind verschieden.
Ich wünsche für die ganze Welt nur Einigkeit und Frieden


----------



## soka70 (3. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ich wünsche euch allen ne schöne Adventszeit   *




Ich auch!!!!!!!!

Wollt nur mal kurz "Hallo" sagen....


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wollt nur mal kurz "Hallo" sagen....



Hallo Sonja,

wir versuchen zur auch ohne Dich klar zu kommen, es ist aber schwer. Alkohol hilft. 





Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wollt nur mal kurz "Hallo" sagen....



Was heißt denn hier " ich auch " ?  

schön das es Dir gut geht   



ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> wir versuchen auch ohne Dich klar zu kommen, es ist aber schwer. Alkohol hilft.
> 
> ...



Ja ja da haben wir extra für die Henneferfraktion den Alkoholspiegel etwas angehoben und  ......... nix und  

kommt nur ein freundliches ich wollt nur Hallo sagen


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Dezember 2007)

Das ist also das Weihnachtsmarkt-Team-Drei. Jetzt weiß ich auch,, warum Ihr soviele Punkte habt. Ihr seid doch danach sicherlich jedesmal voll wie die Eimer. Seht alles doppelt, deshalb auch die vielen Punkte im WP 

Wie siehts bei Euch aus mit Silvester?? Werd ne Party in der TT-Zentrale schmeißen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist also das Weihnachtsmarkt-Team-Drei. Jetzt weiß ich auch,, warum Ihr soviele Punkte habt. Ihr seid doch danach sicherlich jedesmal voll wie die Eimer. Seht alles doppelt, deshalb auch die vielen Punkte im WP



Hallo Thomas,

es liegt wohl eher daran, das wir nur sehr schwer nach dem Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes den Heimweg wiederfinden. Und dieses planlose Umherirren gibt halt die Punkte. 

Ach und noch was zu den Punkten: 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei Euch aus mit Silvester?? Werd ne Party in der TT-Zentrale schmeißen.



Die Planung ist noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten, da ich am 19.12. erst nochmal unters Messer komme.  Aber die Party ist eine überaus reizvolle Option. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## joscho (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist also das Weihnachtsmarkt-Team-Drei.



Yep. Eure Zeit wird auch noch kommen. Spätestens wenn es mit den Weihnachtsmärkten vorbei ist werden wir drastisch weniger Punkte machen  



> Jetzt weiß ich auch,, warum Ihr soviele Punkte habt. Ihr seid doch danach sicherlich jedesmal voll wie die Eimer.


Sagen wir so... ach ne... sagen wir lieber nichts. Nur so viel; ablesen vom Tacho/GPS kann man im Notfall auch noch am nächsten Tag 



> Wie siehts bei Euch aus mit Silvester?? Werd ne Party in der TT-Zentrale schmeißen.


Welch nettes Angebot, Danke  Aber Silvester ist (diesmal) schon lange mit Family verplant.

ciao...
joerg

P.S: Ob wir Glühwein einbunkern sollten für eine "Nachglühtour" im neuen Jahr


----------



## Tazz (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist also das Weihnachtsmarkt-Team-Drei. Jetzt weiß ich auch,, warum Ihr soviele Punkte habt. Ihr seid doch danach sicherlich jedesmal voll wie die Eimer. Seht alles doppelt, deshalb auch die vielen Punkte im WP



Hmmm ......... 

Ähm  
Meinst Du meine Idiotisch in der Dunkelheit   ,bei Regen  , Sturm   ,mit Erkältung  und auch ohne   ............mit viel Zeit auf dem Rad   und mit wenig   reradelten Punkte ?????? 
Neeeeee Thomas die sind alle echt 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei Euch aus mit Silvester?? Werd ne Party in der TT-Zentrale schmeißen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Das lieber Thomas ist mir nicht entgangen  

Kann aber noch nicht zusagen   
Wenn ich kommen kann, würde ich mich per PN melden  

Danke für die Einladung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

@Jörg wie nochmal unters Messer ! Ahhhh, verstehe, Du läßt Dir endlich mal Muskelfleisch in die Beine einpflanzen. Damit Du auch mal einen Berg hochkommst 

@Tazzmanische Teufelin bist im WP immer noch vor mir. Und das mit 1 Punkt. Dabei habe ich heute 5 STD auf dem Bock verbracht. Verdammt, muß nochmal aufs Rad


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @Jörg wie nochmal unters Messer ! Ahhhh, verstehe, Du läßt Dir endlich mal Muskelfleisch in die Beine einpflanzen. Damit Du auch mal einen Berg hochkommst



Die Idee ist so schlecht nicht. Hat er mir noch garnix von erzählt. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @Jörg wie nochmal unters Messer ! Ahhhh, verstehe, Du läßt Dir endlich mal Muskelfleisch in die Beine einpflanzen. Damit Du auch mal einen Berg hochkommst
> 
> @Tazzmanische Teufelin bist im WP immer noch vor mir. Und das mit 1 Punkt. Dabei habe ich heute 5 STD auf dem Bock verbracht. Verdammt, muß nochmal aufs Rad



Der Jens kommt unters Messer , er würde aber lieber was überschüssiges entfernt bekommen , aber bei ihm kommt was rein   ...................................  

Der Jörg trödelt gerne den Berg hoch  und möchte glaube ich nicht unters Messer  

Der Ralf kommt alle Berge hoch  muß weder was entfernt bekommen noch muß er unters Messer  

Die Renate braucht auch nichts der gleichen  obwohl ich auch gerne Trödelt  

Vorsicht  Thomas

 ich fahr gleich auch noch mal Fahrrad  
...................und wehe Du überholst mich


----------



## joscho (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @Jörg wie nochmal unters Messer ! Ahhhh, verstehe, Du läßt Dir endlich mal Muskelfleisch in die Beine einpflanzen. Damit Du auch mal einen Berg hochkommst



Da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Bei *mir* kommt das Muskelfleisch auf den Teller und dann unters Messer und dann auf die Hüften  Den Berg komme ich so allerdings wirklich nicht rauf. Also vielleicht doch nicht verzehren sondern einbauen  Na ja, es kann ja auch nicht jeder so ein Hungerhaken sein wie Du 



> @Tazzmanische Teufelin bist im WP immer noch vor mir. Und das mit 1 Punkt. Dabei habe ich heute 5 STD auf dem Bock verbracht. Verdammt, muß nochmal aufs Rad



Na, ob ich mich mit dem Teufel anlegen würde  Gewagt, gewagt.


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist also das Weihnachtsmarkt-Team-Drei.



Ach was, das war nur ne ganz seltene Ausnahme!  
Das haben wir das ganze Jahr über nicht ein einziges Mal gemacht. Ehrlich   
Und Danke für die Einladung.  Schaun mer mal!



			
				Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder eine Glühweintour allerdings heute nur mit ultra2 .......





			
				ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nüchtern bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt und irgendwie zurück.



 aber, mensch, verderbt doch nicht meine Argumentation!


----------



## Tazz (5. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ach was, das war nur ne ganz seltene Ausnahme!
> Das haben wir das ganze Jahr über nicht ein einziges Mal gemacht. Ehrlich   aber, mensch, verderbt doch nicht meine Argumentation!



und Schätzelein wo warst denn Du heute ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (5. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> und Schätzelein wo warst denn Du heute ?



Federbälle verhauen. Immerhin 2 Punkte alternative Sportart 
Ausserdem war ich gestern.


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> aber, mensch, verderbt doch nicht meine Argumentation!



Sorry, ich wollte sagen...äh...ich...äh...Renate hat gesoffen.


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Dezember 2007)

Apropos Punkte... Jungs, wo sind Eure Meldungen für Sonntag?


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Apropos Punkte... Jungs, wo sind Eure Meldungen für Sonntag?



Erledigt. Aber haben wir nicht schon genug Punkte? 
Nehme mir ja schon eine Auszeit, damit es nicht überhand nimmt.


----------



## Tazz (5. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich wollte sagen...äh...ich...äh...Renate hat gesoffen.



Das ist gar nicht wahr  komme nicht über zwei Gläser hinaus  dann ist mir schon ganz anders .........

Aber der ultra .........  der kann ganz anders  

Grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. Dezember 2007)

Glück gehabt Renate. Habe mich echt nicht mehr aufs Rad schwingen können. War doch ein wenig viel heute. Und außerdem hatte ich mächtig dampfkohl. 

@joscho  sssoooooooooooooo schlimm ist die Renate dann doch nicht.Eher 

Wünsche auch allen noch viele sturzfreie km auf dem Rad.

Machts gut


----------



## Tazz (6. Dezember 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Glück gehabt Renate. Habe mich echt nicht mehr aufs Rad schwingen können. War doch ein wenig viel heute. Und außerdem hatte ich mächtig dampfkohl.



Wer viel fährt  , der muß auch schauen das die Körner nachgeliefert werden   .......

Tja Thomas , ich war ja noch flott mitm Rad unterwegs 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @joscho  sssoooooooooooooo schlimm ist die Renate dann doch nicht.Eher
> 
> Wünsche auch allen noch viele sturzfreie km auf dem Rad.
> 
> Machts gut



Danke für die Blumen   aber wie Du sehen kannst   ........... meine Team Kollegen schweigen  ..........was soll ich davon jetzt nun halten 

Ich wünsche uns allen auch eine Unfallfreie Zeit auf dem Rädchen 

Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (6. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen   aber wie Du sehen kannst   ........... meine Team Kollegen schweigen  ..........was soll ich davon jetzt nun halten



Ich sag nix, nein ich sag nix....


----------



## joscho (6. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen   aber wie Du sehen kannst   ........... meine Team Kollegen schweigen  ..........was soll ich davon jetzt nun halten



Ups, sei versichert, Du bist mir die Liebste im ganzen TEAM


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2007)

TEAMkollegen,

unser lokaler erster Platz ist in Gefahr. Die Windecker Rennbengel sind uns schon bedenklich nah. Wir wollten sie doch wenigstens bis Weihnachten hinter uns lassen. 

Und selbst die SportanderheizungSIT's sind uns auf den Fersen. 

Also, wer unter 223 Punkte hat nochmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also, wer unter 223 Punkte hat nochmal raus.



Ich kann nicht mehr raus  ................ habe alles heute gegeben  mehr ging nicht  
Morgen mach ich ein paar Punkte gut   und Sonntag Punkte ich mit Handlampe


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2007)

Erster im internen Ranking   mit 238 Punkten  

Grüße von der Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (8. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Erster im internen Ranking   mit 238 Punkten
> 
> Grüße von der Tazz



Und quasi uneinholbar.


----------



## joscho (8. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und quasi uneinholbar.



Jetzt bin ich demotiviert - ich wollte gerade zum überholen ansetzen


----------



## ultra2 (8. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich demotiviert - ich wollte gerade zum überholen ansetzen



Nee, nee wenns einer schaffen kann, dann Du.


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

Aaaaahhhhhaaaaaaa    

Jetzt mußte ich auch noch dem Uwe absagen  

So ein scheiß Wetter


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Aaaaahhhhhaaaaaaa
> 
> Jetzt mußte ich auch noch dem Uwe absagen
> 
> So ein scheiß Wetter



Hm, merkwürden. hier; strahlend blauer Himmel, 10 Grad und schon fast Sonnenschein


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hm, merkwürden. hier; strahlend blauer Himmel, 10 Grad und schon fast Sonnenschein




Hmmm  

Tour länge ist bis ca. 18/19.00 Uhr  das Regenband ist auf dem Radar leider sehr gut erkennbar  

ich meine ja nur ............. 

Aber wo sie gerade schreiben  
Kommste auch gleich mit ?  Dein Bruder hat die Daten


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmm
> 
> Tour länge ist bis ca. 18/19.00 Uhr  das Regenband ist auf dem Radar leider sehr gut erkennbar
> 
> ich meine ja nur .............



Weicheier  



> Aber wo sie gerade schreiben
> Kommste auch gleich mit ?  Dein Bruder hat die Daten


Nope, habe noch ein paar andere Dinge zu erledigen - z.B. Steuer, für die Schule üben, Orgakrempel usw.
Und dann muss ich Euch ja mal die Chance geben, einen kleinen Vorsprung rauszuarbeiten. Also, seit tapfer und fleißig und macht Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Weicheier
> 
> 
> Nope, habe noch ein paar andere Dinge zu erledigen - z.B. Steuer, für die Schule üben, Orgakrempel usw.
> Und dann muss ich Euch ja mal die Chance geben, einen kleinen Vorsprung rauszuarbeiten. Also, seit tapfer und fleißig und macht Punkte



Ist doch eh nur eine winzig kleine Tour  wegen den Kranken Mitstreitern    , also nicht so ne schöne Handlampetour mit Glühwein oben drauf  

eben was für die kränkelnden Männer


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> :
> eben was für die kränkelnden Männer



Ich bin nicht krank, ich bin nur kaputt.  
Der Rallef ist krank.


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht krank, ich bin nur kaputt.
> Der Rallef ist krank.



Na dann eben ne Tour für die kranken, kaputten alten Männer


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht krank, ich bin nur kaputt.



Du stellst Dich aber auch an - ist doch kein neuer Zustand 



> Der Rallef ist krank.



Deswegen wünsche ich ihm ja auch gute Besserung.


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na dann eben ne Tour für die kranken, kaputten alten Männer



Klingt nach betreutem fahren. Aber das war ja ein anderes Team 

Also pass mir gut auf die Jungs auf. Für ein paar Punkte werden sie ja noch gebraucht


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Klingt nach betreutem fahren. Aber das war ja ein anderes Team
> 
> Also pass mir gut auf die Jungs auf. Für ein paar Punkte werden sie ja noch gebraucht



He he ich hab ja erste Hilfe beim Balubär gemacht  

kommt ein Pflaster drauf und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Deswegen wünsche ich ihm ja auch gute Besserung.



Schönen Dank für Eure Fürsorge  
Hab jetzt mal ne Aspirin eingeschmissen, hoffe, die wirkt bis nachher...

Und heute bitte gaaanz höösch


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Dezember 2007)

Es kam wie es kommen musste...  
Mit nem Schnitt von 10,4 km/h bin ich heute selbst dem Team III hinterhergefahren  

Schade, aber ich glaub für mich wars die richtige Entscheidung heute. Selbst für eine "langsame" TT-Tour wär ich heute glaub ich nicht qualifiziert gewesen 
Uwe, ich hoffe, Du machst mal eine Ausnahme und führst uns trotzdem irgendwann mal durchs Ahrgebiet  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Es kam wie es kommen musste...
> Mit nem Schnitt von 10,4 km/h bin ich heute selbst dem Team III hinterhergefahren



Manchmal hatte ich schon befürchtet wir hätten ihn irgendwo verloren.



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Uwe, ich hoffe, Du machst mal eine Ausnahme und führst uns trotzdem irgendwann mal durchs Ahrgebiet



Wir besänftigen den Uwe und schenken ihm eine neue Trinkflasche. Wo er doch so Schwierigkeiten hat seine zu behalten.


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir besänftigen den Uwe und schenken ihm eine neue Trinkflasche. Wo er doch so Schwierigkeiten hat seine zu behalten.



Ich glaube nach dieser Drohung wird er in Zukunft jede Tour mit Team III-Beteiligung meiden!


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem der Uwe unserer Renate eine Abfuhr erteilt hat:


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nachdem der Uwe unserer Renate eine Abfuhr erteilt hat:



Kinders, Kinders... es weihnachtet sehr. Das Fest der Liebe und des Friedens und blabla und überhaupt  Also, seit nett zu einander.

Aber wo sie gerade sagen; Ich hätte Lust den Ahrtalradweg zu fahren. Wir fahren mit dem Auto nach Sinzig, steigen in den Zug nach Blankenheim (wird bestimmt einen geben?!), rollen dann ca. 85 km gemütlich auf fast 100% Asphalt nach Sinzig zurück, ziehen  uns reichlich Kaffee rein, fahren nach Hause und tragen eine Menge Punkte ein.
Ist halt so ne Tour wenn es mal wieder x Tage lange nur geregnet hat und keiner Bock auf Schlamm hat. Übrigens hm = -1000  Das schaffen dann auch Leute wie ich, Kranke und Kaputte 

Ansonsten; wir fahren ja auch Touren durchaus mehrfach. Der Vorteil von Alzheimer. Also unsere Ahrtaltour vom Sommer können wir auch gerne im Sommer wiederholen 

Tschöööö
joerg


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ... Ich hätte Lust den Ahrtalradweg zu fahren. Wir fahren mit dem Auto nach Sinzig, steigen in den Zug nach Blankenheim (*wird bestimmt einen geben?*!), ...


 
Erst nach entsprechender Gleisverlegung  . Von Sinzig (genauer: Bad Bodendorf) ins Ahrtal hinein geht es per Bahn nur bis Ahrbrück. Der offizielle Ahrtalradweg ist zudem etwas langweilig für Tourenräder ausgelegt. Höhenmeter retour nach Bad Bodendorf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 68  !


----------



## joscho (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi Eifelwolf,

danke für Deine Hinweise.



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Erst nach entsprechender Gleisverlegung  .



Mist. Von Köln nach Blankenheim mit der Bahn (70 min.), nach Sinzig mit dem Rad und von Sinzig nach Kölle könnten dann doch etwas zu viele Punkte werden. Wobei man natürlich auch von Sinzig mit der DB zurück fahren kann. Obwohl der Rallef hatte da ja was vor  



> Von Sinzig (genauer: Bad Bodendorf) ins Ahrtal hinein geht es per Bahn nur bis Ahrbrück.



Das lohnt sich dagegen dann doch nicht so richtig.



> Der offizielle Ahrtalradweg ist zudem etwas langweilig für Tourenräder ausgelegt. Höhenmeter retour nach Bad Bodendorf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 68  !



Ich sehe das auch nicht als Ersatz für eine "echte Männer (sorry Tazz ) Mountainbikerunde durch den Forst", sondern eher als gemütliche Invalidentour.


----------



## Tazz (11. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Obwohl der Rallef hatte da ja was vor
> 
> Ich sehe das auch nicht als Ersatz für eine "echte Männer (sorry Tazz ) Mountainbikerunde durch den Forst", sondern eher als gemütliche Invalidentour.




*So !!!!*

Wetter *******  , Kopfweh  hab ich auch ,
und kalt ist es / wird es auch noch ................ 

Nee nee joscho   da ist so ne Invaliedentour gerade das richtige für mich  

Und echte Kerle sind ja eh die, die mein Rad nach oben schieben  ...... also hmmmm...................  die gibbet in unserem Team nicht  

Aber haben wir es uns nicht genau so ausgesucht


----------



## sibby08 (11. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Kinders, Kinders... es weihnachtet sehr. Das Fest der Liebe und des Friedens und blabla und überhaupt  Also, seit nett zu einander.
> 
> Aber wo sie gerade sagen; Ich hätte Lust den Ahrtalradweg zu fahren. Wir fahren mit dem Auto nach Sinzig, steigen in den Zug nach Blankenheim (wird bestimmt einen geben?!), rollen dann ca. 85 km gemütlich auf fast 100% Asphalt nach Sinzig zurück, ziehen uns reichlich Kaffee rein, fahren nach Hause und tragen eine Menge Punkte ein.
> Ist halt so ne Tour wenn es mal wieder x Tage lange nur geregnet hat und keiner Bock auf Schlamm hat. Übrigens hm = -1000  Das schaffen dann auch Leute wie ich, Kranke und Kaputte
> ...


 
Alternativ könnte ich eine Fahrt durch das schöne Brohltal vorschlagen:
http://www.vulkan-express.de/welcome.htm.
Ich bin im Sommer mal mit der Bahn von Brohl nach Engeln gefahren und mit dem Rad wieder zurück. Panoramabiker kommen da voll auf ihre Kosten.
Surf mal was durch die Webseite und Du wirst mir bestimmt zustimmen.

PS: Schienen sind da schon verlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Erster im internen Ranking   mit 238 Punkten
> 
> Grüße von der Tazz



Nee nicht mehr.


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee nicht mehr.



Tach Team!

Da ich im Moment ausfalle wegen krank, gebe ich Euch einen guten Rat:  
Baut Euren Punktevorsprung aus, solange Ihr noch könnt! Ihr werdet ihn noch brauchen!    
Und Ihr dürft meine Portion Glühwein heute aufteilen


----------



## Merlin (12. Dezember 2007)

> Baut Euren Punktevorsprung aus, solange Ihr noch könnt! Ihr werdet ihn noch brauchen!



Dann werde ich mal dazu anstiften! Für Samstag habe ich eine (punktereiche) Tour im Siebengebirge ausgeschrieben...wahrscheinlich die Letzte vor Weihnachten. Hier gehts zum Termin


----------



## joscho (12. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ich eine Fahrt durch das schöne Brohltal vorschlagen:
> http://www.vulkan-express.de/welcome.htm.



Das Problem sind die Entfernungen. Fast 100 km Anfahrt für 18 km radeln ist kein so gutes Verhältnis  
Da müssten wir schon etwas mehr draus machen. Man könnte vlt. noch einen Abstecher zum Geysir in Andernach machen. Wobei mich Wasser aus einem Erdloch nicht so sehr interessiert, wie ein Loch in dem Millionen Euro verschwunden sind. Na ja, muss man sich mal genauer anschauen, denn die Gegend ist wirklich schön. Übrigens; im Frühjahr müsste auch wieder der CTF anstehen. 

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee nicht mehr.



Dich kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen  

Na ja meine Chance kommt ja noch  wenn Du Dich faul ins Krankenhaus legst 



Merlin schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal dazu anstiften! Für Samstag habe ich eine (punktereiche) Tour im Siebengebirge ausgeschrieben...wahrscheinlich die Letzte vor Weihnachten. Hier gehts zum Termin



Das ist schon mal ein guter Anfang  ............ allerdings hab ich Freitag eine Weihnachtsfeier   .............. hmmmm sagten Sie gerade 12.00 Uhr ? 
Und wie wird das Wetter ? muß noch mal mit Cheetah quatschen  



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tach Team!
> 
> Da ich im Moment ausfalle wegen krank, gebe ich Euch einen guten Rat:
> Baut Euren Punktevorsprung aus, solange Ihr noch könnt! Ihr werdet ihn noch brauchen!
> Und Ihr dürft meine Portion Glühwein heute aufteilen



Ach immer noch krank der gute Rallef  
tja dann stell Dich ganz darauf ein das joscho Dich gleich Punkte mässig einholt  
Danke für Deine Portion Glühwein  die Jungs bringen mich hoffentlich nach Hause 

Besser Dich


----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Baut Euren Punktevorsprung aus, solange Ihr noch könnt! Ihr werdet ihn noch brauchen!



Also ich habe jetzt 8 Punkte Vorsprung + den ca. 190 Punkten die heute abend dazu  kommen....


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Dezember 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal dazu anstiften! Für Samstag habe ich eine (punktereiche) Tour im Siebengebirge ausgeschrieben...wahrscheinlich die Letzte vor Weihnachten. Hier gehts zum Termin



Hi Tom,

das passt bei mir eigentlich ganz gut. Bin Samstag Morgen wegen einer Weihnachtsfeier eh in Königswinter. Melde mich mal unter Vorbehalt an je nachdem wie lange die Feier dauert  



Tazz schrieb:


> tja dann stell Dich ganz darauf ein das joscho Dich gleich Punkte mässig einholt



Heute schafft Ihr das aber nicht mehr! Da müsstet Ihr schon bis Morgen durchfahren  

Trotzdem viel Spaß und sauft nicht mehr Glühweine oder Punsche, als Ihr Punkte einfahrt!


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> + den ca. 190 Punkten die heute abend dazu  kommen....



Ok, ich denke, morgen Abend bin ich wieder einigermaßen fit, dann kann ich ja gegen Ende Eurer Tour dazustoßen


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke, morgen Abend bin ich wieder einigermaßen fit, dann kann ich ja gegen Ende Eurer Tour dazustoßen



Jaaaaaa wir haben die Handys mit  

Meld Dich einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke, morgen Abend bin ich wieder einigermaßen fit, dann kann ich ja gegen Ende Eurer Tour dazustoßen



Gerne, wir werden irgendwo hinter Frankfurt sein. Du wirst uns schon finden.


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa wir haben die Handys mit
> 
> Meld Dich einfach



Halten Eure Akkus 190 Punkte lang?


----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Halten Eure Akkus 190 Punkte lang?



Wir nehmen einen Beutel Teelichter mit.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2007)

Sorry TEAMkollege muß mich jetzt reisefertig machen. 

Also gute Besserung und Spam unseren Fred nicht voll während wir weg sind.


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt hört auf hier rumzuspamen und geht endlich 190 Punkte machen!!!


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jetzt hört auf hier rumzuspamen und geht endlich 190 Punkte machen!!!



Ist ja schon gut  


ich fahr Fahrrad      
Teelichter am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2007)

Ähmmmm 

Tschüß ..........................................


----------



## joscho (12. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Trotzdem viel Spaß und sauft nicht mehr Glühweine oder Punsche, als Ihr Punkte einfahrt!



Oh Sch... das hätte ich vorher lesen müssen - hicks


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2007)

Die Teelichter sind immer wieder aus gegangen  
Ausserdem hat mir Deine extra Portion Glühwein zu schaffen gemacht  

Für heute hast Du noch mal Glück gehabt Herr Konfuzius  ......................


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die Teelichter sind immer wieder aus gegangen
> Ausserdem hat mir Deine extra Portion Glühwein zu schaffen gemacht



Und deswegen habt Ihr vergessen, die restlichen 181 Punkte einzutragen?  
Neenee, so wird das nix mit dem Vorsprung


----------



## joscho (13. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und deswegen habt Ihr vergessen, die restlichen 181 Punkte einzutragen?
> Neenee, so wird das nix mit dem Vorsprung



Na ja, wegen der dummen Teelichter haben wir dann versucht eine andere Lampe an zu bekommen - Du siehst, wir haben uns bemüht;


----------



## sibby08 (13. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Na ja, wegen der dummen Teelichter haben wir dann versucht eine andere Lampe an zu bekommen - Du siehst, wir haben uns bemüht;


 
sieht eher wie so ein neumodischer Heiligenschein aus


----------



## ultra2 (13. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und deswegen habt Ihr vergessen, die restlichen 181 Punkte einzutragen?
> Neenee, so wird das nix mit dem Vorsprung



Nee, nee eintragen wäre kein Problem gewesen. Die Punkte auch zu "erfahren" war das Problem.  Und da wir die Leichtbaumatrosen nicht mehr fragen können wir man das macht, mußten wir halt mit weniger Punkten vorlieb nehmen. 

Aber jetzt bist Du ja erstmal dran, bevor Du noch auf den letzten Platz rutschst.


----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2007)

Ein schönes Plätzchen haben wir dann noch Gestern in Zons gefunden  ..................
Um Glühwein zu schlürfen  







So machen WP Punkte doch Spaß     
Allerdings war´s sau kalt auf´m Damm


----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ein schönes Plätzchen haben wir dann noch Gestern in Zons gefunden  ..................
> Um Glühwein zu schlürfen
> 
> 
> ...



Na, wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, Spass sieht anders aus.


----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na, wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, Spass sieht anders aus.



Nee nee mein lieber  das hat Spaß gemacht ...............
Du schaust ja nur so zerknittert weil in Zons auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt kein Punsch verkauft wurde   
Deshalb mußten wir auch noch zum Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt  

Da schaust Du dann auch wieder was freundlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2007)

Haben heute ein herrenloses Rad gefunden. Die erste Vermutung es könnte vom Pepin sein, war wohl falsch. Einfach zu sauber. Doch vielleicht Giom? War aber nicht in der Nähe der Löwenburg. Nach genauer Betrachtung der Kingel/Hupe bleibt eigentlich nur Delgado übrig.


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche unserem teaminternen souveränen
*Herbstmeister* 
für die OP
*alles Gute!!!*

Lass Dich schön wieder zusammenflicken und sieh zu, dass Du bald wieder Punkte machen kannst!  ​Grüße
Rallef


----------



## Merlin (17. Dezember 2007)

Schließe mich an, alles gute und beste Genesung.

Was den Rest der Truppe angeht: Hätte jemand Lust, mit Frank, Renate und mir am Mittwoch abend einen Nightride durch die Wahner Heide zu veranstalten? Wetter sollte ja passen, schön frostig ist es auch und die Startzeit ist verhandelbar (ich schlage 20 Uhr vor).


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nach genauer Betrachtung der Kingel/Hupe bleibt eigentlich nur Delgado übrig.



Ach da treibt es sich rum .... der Schlingel  

Danke für's Einsammeln  

Tigga


----------



## joscho (17. Dezember 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, alles gute und beste Genesung.
> 
> Was den Rest der Truppe angeht: Hätte jemand Lust, mit Frank, Renate und mir am Mittwoch abend einen Nightride durch die Wahner Heide zu veranstalten? Wetter sollte ja passen, schön frostig ist es auch und die Startzeit ist verhandelbar (ich schlage 20 Uhr vor).



Vermutlich gehe ich mit dem OP-Aspiranten im Hellen noch mal Gassi. Das wird mir dann doch zu viel. Sonst gerne.

Euch viel Spaß - und wenig Punkte 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (17. Dezember 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, alles gute und beste Genesung.
> 
> Was den Rest der Truppe angeht: Hätte jemand Lust, mit Frank, Renate und mir am Mittwoch abend einen Nightride durch die Wahner Heide zu veranstalten? Wetter sollte ja passen, schön frostig ist es auch und die Startzeit ist verhandelbar (ich schlage 20 Uhr vor).



Sorry Tom ..................................... 

Ich kann schon wieder nicht  und ich bin entsetzt das Renate kann   aber dafür ich nicht  
Ich wünsche euch trotz alle dem super viel Spaß  und paßt mir auf besagte Renate auf ....... hmmmm ....... oder Renate   fahr nicht so schnell  , damit deine Jungs mit kommen  

Grüße von hier


----------



## ultra2 (17. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich wünsche unserem teaminternen souveränen
> *Herbstmeister*
> für die OP
> *alles Gute!!!*
> ...



Wenn Du mehr fahren würdest weniger krank wärst oder weniger spamst, ja dann könntest Du jetzt...äh...wenigstens vor Renate stehen. 

Trotzdem danke für die Genesungswünsche, wenn ich auch weiß das es dir nur um die TEAMpunkte geht. 

@Merlin - Auch dir danke für die Wünsche. Meine OP von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verlegt worden, da ich nun Mittwoch überraschend frei habe, nutze ich das Tageslicht. Und abends gehen die Räder zur Inspektion. Ich muß ja noch Qualitätspunkte machen.  So nennt man das jetzt wenn man sein Gesamtergebnis schön reden muß.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Dezember 2007)

@Rallef - tapfere Bofrostpunkte Herr Kollege.


----------



## sibby08 (17. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mehr fahren würdest weniger krank wärst oder weniger spamst, ja dann könntest Du jetzt...äh...wenigstens vor Renate stehen.
> 
> Trotzdem danke für die Genesungswünsche, wenn ich auch weiß das es dir nur um die TEAMpunkte geht.
> 
> @Merlin - Auch dir danke für die Wünsche. Meine OP von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verlegt worden, da ich nun Mittwoch überraschend frei habe, nutze ich das Tageslicht. Und abends gehen die Räder zur Inspektion. Ich muß ja noch Qualitätspunkte machen. So nennt man das jetzt wenn man sein Gesamtergebnis schön reden muß.


 
Ich wünsche Dir auch schon mal einen guten OP Verlauf und eine schnelle Genesung. Die Konkurenz in euren Team schläft nicht, da musst Du schnell wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir auch schon mal einen guten OP Verlauf und eine schnelle Genesung.



Danke, danke Udo 



sibby08 schrieb:


> Die Konkurenz in euren Team schläft nicht, da musst Du schnell wieder aufs Rad.



Na ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich nicht gleich auf den letzten Platz zurück falle.


----------



## sibby08 (18. Dezember 2007)

Den habe ich zwar schon Delgado "geschenkt", aber ich glaube hier fühlt er sich richtig heimisch:


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi Merlin,
ich muß leider auch passen, aber wie sieht es Samstag morgen 7G aus?

Jemand Lust und Zeit?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Rallef - tapfere Bofrostpunkte Herr Kollege.



Saukalt wars bei -4°, aber die neuen Schuhe sind klasse, keine kalten Zehen 

@Merlin: Da es morgen wieder so kalt werden soll, würde ich eher was von der Haustüre aus fahren, ohne längere Anfahrt. Werde wohl beim KFL-Saufen mitmachen  
Habe ja leider ein paar TEAM III-Sauftouren wegen Erkältung verpasst  

@sun909: Samstag bin ich sicher im Weihnachtsstress, also bei mir eher nicht.
Ich war auch schon letzte Woche im 7GB mit Tom...
Christian und Gernot waren übrigens auch dabei. Frag die doch mal, die fahren vielleicht.  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (18. Dezember 2007)

So, nachdem ich auch gerade nochmal mal draußen war, ja es ist etwas frischer geworden. Ebenfalls so zwischen -3° und -4°. Ich fürchte der Sommer ist langsam vorbei. 

Morgen noch mal um die Dhünntalsperre düsen und Qualitätspunkte machen.  Zählen die eigentlich doppelt?


----------



## Tazz (18. Dezember 2007)

Gefühlte Temperatur heute abend  -10 °C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (19. Dezember 2007)

> ich muß leider auch passen, aber wie sieht es Samstag morgen 7G aus?



Weis ich noch nicht...wenn, dann kurzfristig.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

So TEAMkollegen/in,

das wars jetzt mit Punkten von mir für dieses Jahr. Es war kalt heute an der Dhünntalsperre, aber schön.  Jetzt seid ihr dran. Los holt mich ein.


----------



## juchhu (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So TEAMkollegen/in,
> 
> das wars jetzt mit Punkten von mir für dieses Jahr. Es war kalt heute an der Dhünntalsperre, aber schön.  Jetzt seid ihr dran. Los holt mich ein.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss es wohl eher in der Nähe der Dhünntalsperre heißen. Dein Bild erinnert mich an die markierte Position. 



Weiter abwärts in westliche Richtung fahrend, kommt man zu den Angelteichen in Altenberg. Interessant sind die Trails auf der nördlichen Talseite.

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So TEAMkollegen/in,
> 
> das wars jetzt mit Punkten von mir für dieses Jahr. Es war kalt heute an der Dhünntalsperre, aber schön.  Jetzt seid ihr dran. Los holt mich ein.



Sau starkes Foto   

Bin übrigens schon schwer Punkte am sammeln  wir wollen ja das Du schnell wieder aufs Rad kommst  

@juchhu besten Dank für die Grafik


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss es wohl eher in der Nähe der Dhünntalsperre heißen.
> VG Martin



Nein ich war nicht nur in der Nähe. Wir sind den SIT-Klassiker gefahren.







juchhu schrieb:


> Dein Bild erinnert mich an die markierte Position.
> VG Martin



Mich auch.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sau starkes Foto



Ja, war schon ein wenig schattig. 



Tazz schrieb:


> Bin übrigens schon schwer Punkte am sammeln



So ist richtig.


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein ich war nicht nur in der Nähe. Wir sind den SIT-Klassiker gefahren.



Und zwar deutlich zu schnell  Ich hoffe, Du hast noch alle Deine Termine auf die Reihe bekommen. Den angebrochenen Tag habe ich gleich noch mal zum radeln genutzt. Übrigens zur Zeit eine Menge Grüne unterwegs, die nicht nur Autofahrer im Visier haben.

Alles Gute für Morgen
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Und zwar deutlich zu schnell  Ich hoffe, Du hast noch alle Deine Termine auf die Reihe bekommen. Den angebrochenen Tag habe ich gleich noch mal zum radeln genutzt. Übrigens zur Zeit eine Menge Grüne unterwegs, die nicht nur Autofahrer im Visier haben.
> 
> Alles Gute für Morgen
> joerg



Ja danke, habe soweit alles erledigt. Räder sind weg , Alp X Jacke noch aus dem Büro abgeholt (wofür auch immer ) Auto durch die Waschanlage geschubst (damit Renate mir kein schmutziges Auto abschwatzen muß )

Wenn Du weiter so fährst, solltest Du den Rallef ja noch einbekommen.:


----------



## juchhu (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein ich war nicht nur in der Nähe. Wir sind den SIT-Klassiker gefahren.
> 
> *Mich auch.*



 Die Vorteile eines fotografischen Erinnerungsvermögens

Schönes Foto 

Kennst Du die juchhu-Runde um die Dhünntalsperre?
Hast Du ein GPS-Gerät? Dann schicke ich sie Dir zu.
Im gefrorenen Zustand und bei dem Wetter ein Genuss.


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auto durch die Waschanlage geschubst (damit Renate mir kein schmutziges Auto abschwatzen muß )



Das kann man der armen Tazz ja nun wirklich nicht antun 



> Wenn Du weiter so fährst, solltest Du den Rallef ja noch einbekommen.:



Ein paar Geschenke brauche ich ja noch - und mit dem Auto fahre ich nicht in die City, auch wenn ich mir heute so einen blöden grünen Verschandelungspunkt geholt habe   Wenn das jedes mal drei bis vier Punkte bringt, dann muss ich nur noch... grübel .... rechne .... ach Sch... vergiß es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2007)

Oh Schreck, da hätten wir uns ja heute beinahe beim Sammeln von Qualitätspunkten getroffen.   Aber bei euer Zeit habt ihr anscheinend ein paar Strecken links liegen gelassen.


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, da hätten wir uns ja heute beinahe beim Sammeln von Qualitätspunkten getroffen.



Ich glaube es gab da genug, und teilen hätten wir nicht müssen.



> Aber bei euer Zeit habt ihr anscheinend ein paar Strecken links liegen gelassen.



Auch rechts war noch die ein oder andere zu finden  Aber man hat ja nicht ewig Zeit - und etwas frisch war es ja auch. Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht erinnern, irgendeinen MTBler gesehen zu haben.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kennst Du die juchhu-Runde um die Dhünntalsperre?
> Hast Du ein GPS-Gerät? Dann schicke ich sie Dir zu.
> Im gefrorenen Zustand und bei dem Wetter ein Genuss.



A) Nein kenne ich noch nicht.
B) Ja, gerne. 
C) Ich habe auch einen Faible für diese Gegend.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, da hätten wir uns ja heute beinahe beim Sammeln von Qualitätspunkten getroffen.



Ist ja nochmal gut gegangen. Aber der Tag wird kommen.


----------



## Tazz (19. Dezember 2007)

So mein lieber ultra2  

Alles Gute für Dich morgen   , 
und dann hoffe ich das Du noch schneller als beim letzten Eingriff wieder mit uns fahren kannst  

Laß Dich nicht unterkriegen   ..... und danke für Dein Auto 

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> So mein lieber ultra2
> 
> Alles Gute für Dich morgen   ,
> und dann hoffe ich das Du noch schneller als beim letzten Eingriff wieder mit uns fahren kannst
> ...



Danke! 

Ich fürchte allerdings das links nicht schneller verheilt als rechts. 

Und seht zu das die Bike-Cup-Bengel uns nicht vor Weihnachten noch überholen. Droht diesen Rennhänflingen notfalls Gewalt an.

...Ach und schickt vielleicht nicht den Rallef vor. Lieber meinen Bruder.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja, wasn hier los? Kaum geht man mal ohne Euch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, spamt Ihr alles voll   

Schöne Tour scheint Ihr gemacht zu haben. Schaue gerade Eure Fotos.  
Das ist auch nicht schlecht:





Fahren wir im Sommer nochmal?



juchhu schrieb:


> Kennst Du die juchhu-Runde um die Dhünntalsperre?
> Hast Du ein GPS-Gerät? Dann schicke ich sie Dir zu.
> Im gefrorenen Zustand und bei dem Wetter ein Genuss.



@juchhu: Würde mich auch interessieren! Auch die "Trails auf der nördlichen Talseite". Schick mir auch mal, der Jens fällt für so was ja eh die nächste Zeit aus.  



ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn Du weiter so fährst, solltest Du den Rallef ja noch einbekommen.:



No way! Bin jetzt wieder gesund. 

@Jens: Auch von mir noch mal alles Gute für morgen!


----------



## Tazz (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich fürchte allerdings das links nicht schneller verheilt als rechts.
> 
> ...



Man kann es ja nicht wissen , das links nicht schneller geht als rechts  

Puhh ich dachte schon Du würdest mich schicken ..............

( ungefähr so wie "klein und gemein"  )


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Fahren wir im Sommer nochmal?



Lohnt nicht. Die Strecke ist im Winter deutlich reizvoller als im Sommer. Aber Du kennst die doch 



> @juchhu: Würde mich auch interessieren! Auch die "Trails auf der nördlichen Talseite". Schick mir auch mal, der Jens fällt für so was ja eh die nächste Zeit aus.


Leite mal weiter. Vielleicht ist das dann was für den Sommer, oder wie kombinieren, oder ....



> No way! Bin jetzt wieder gesund.


Wie, und dann nur 12 Punkte gestern Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und seht zu das die Bike-Cup-Bengel uns nicht vor Weihnachten noch überholen. Droht diesen Rennhänflingen notfalls Gewalt an.
> 
> ...Ach und schickt vielleicht nicht den Rallef vor. Lieber meinen Bruder.



Gewalt ist keine Lösung  Im Notfall müssen wir uns halt beim LIDL Ergos kaufen und machen dann Sport-im-Trocknen (SiT )

Rest-TEAM, wie sieht es mit Samstag aus Wie immer wenn der Lümmel im KH liegt etwas im Ahrtal oder rund um Euskirchen


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie, und dann nur 12 Punkte gestern Abend



Bei den Temperaturen braucht man schon einige Zeit, um sich zwischendurch mit alkoholischen Heißgetränken aufzuwärmen  Das gibt nur leider keine Punkte 



joscho schrieb:


> Rest-TEAM, wie sieht es mit Samstag aus Wie immer wenn der Lümmel im KH liegt etwas im Ahrtal oder rund um Euskirchen



Tja, bin wie gesagt am Samstag möglicherweise noch im Weihnachtsstress. 
Aber habe heute frei, mal sehen, wie weit ich komme.

Grüße
Rallef


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, bin wie gesagt am Samstag möglicherweise noch im Weihnachtsstress.



Wie "Weihnachtsstress"  Ist doch noch gar nicht Weihnachten


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
schon was von dem unter-dem-Messer liegenden gehört?

Wenn jemand ihn sieht oder hört, gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung  !

grüße
sun909


----------



## Tazz (20. Dezember 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schon was von dem unter-dem-Messer liegenden gehört?
> 
> Wenn jemand ihn sieht oder hört, gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung  !
> ...



Er lebt und es geht ihm gut   
Werde die Genesungswünsche weiter geben  



joscho schrieb:


> Rest-TEAM, wie sieht es mit Samstag aus Wie immer wenn der Lümmel im KH liegt etwas im Ahrtal oder rund um Euskirchen



Ja da muß ich mal schauen ob ich nach Handlampes Tour nicht am Tropf hänge  ...... oder Du kommst morgen mit  dann siehste ja wie´s mir geht ........... ansonsten !  wir Telefonieren noch mal  



Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Tazz (22. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Den habe ich zwar schon Delgado "geschenkt", aber ich glaube hier fühlt er sich richtig heimisch:



Na sowas   da hab ich doch die Smileys gefunden    .......

Für diese kann es nur einen Fred geben  

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja da muß ich mal schauen ob ich nach Handlampes Tour nicht am Tropf hänge



Ach, so ein bischen Glühwein macht Dir doch nichts aus 

Aber werde ich ja gleich sehen  Bin nur etwas unentschlossen was die Klamottenfrage angeht. Ist ja heute nicht so kalt, -2 Grad zeigts bei mir an. Wenn jetzt noch die Sonne raus kommt, dann doch noch mal die kurze Hose 

Irgendeinen speziellen Wunsch was die Riegel angeht 

Hochachtungsvoll Ihre Versorgungsstelle 
joscho


----------



## Tazz (22. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, so ein bischen Glühwein macht Dir doch nichts aus
> 
> Aber werde ich ja gleich sehen  Bin nur etwas unentschlossen was die Klamottenfrage angeht. Ist ja heute nicht so kalt, -2 Grad zeigts bei mir an. Wenn jetzt noch die Sonne raus kommt, dann doch noch mal die kurze Hose
> 
> ...



An meine Versorgungsstelle  
nicht die ganz süßen Riegel bitte  
und die sache mit dem Tropf war eher mit der Geschwindigkeit einzelner Herren gemeint nicht der Glühwein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




konsum 

Grüße 
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (22. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius: Radfahren (Die Schweinetour mal mit den anderen Kollegen. Aber ohne Schwein.)

Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Konfuzius: Radfahren (Die Schweinetour mal mit den anderen Kollegen. Aber ohne Schwein.)
> 
> Was soll das heißen?



Äääähhhh ... das rechte da war nicht dabei:






An wen hattest Du gedacht?


----------



## joscho (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi TEAM,

ich bin etwas unentschlossen, was denn Bild des Tages werden soll 

1.)




2.)




3.) Nein, es ist nicht aus del Film E.T.




Abstimmungsberechtigt sind Alle, die heute echte Qualipunkte in der Gegend eingefahren haben


----------



## ultra2 (22. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi TEAM,
> 
> ich bin etwas unentschlossen, was denn Bild des Tages werden soll
> 
> ...



Also 04.11.07 ist ja fast heute und daher stimme ich für Bild 3.


----------



## joscho (22. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also 04.11.07 ist ja fast heute und daher stimme ich für Bild 3.



Na ja, zumindest am 19.12. warst Du in der Gegend - würde ich mal so sagen 
Ich glaube, ich bin auch für die 3. Sind schon putzig die Beiden


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin auch für die 3. Sind schon putzig die Beiden



Na, Ihr steht wohl auf Schmalzfilme?  

Also ich wär für Bild 2.
Preisfrage an alle die gestern *nicht* in der Gegend waren: Wo ist das?  

Grüße
Ralf

PS: @Tazz: Nein, wir waren gestern nicht bei Lohmar!


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, Ihr steht wohl auf Schmalzfilme?
> 
> Also ich wär für Bild 2.
> Preisfrage an alle die gestern *nicht* in der Gegend waren: Wo ist das?
> ...



Ja das weiß ich .... 
kaum war es geschrieben da hatte ich schon ultra2 am Telefon   ............. heute Morgen schon geändert  da warst Du noch tief und fest am Schlafen 

Übrigens bin ich auch für Bild 3   da hab ich so hübsche X Beine


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich auch für Bild 3   da hab ich so hübsche X Beine



Jetzt stell mal Dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel - Du hast immer hübsche X-Beine  Was macht das X-Knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Jetzt stell mal Dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel - Du hast immer hübsche X-Beine  Was macht das X-Knie



Du bist immer soooooo Charmant  

Knie super  
aber zwei bildhübsche Blau/Lila/Grün gefärbte Flecken auf dem linken X Bein


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, Ihr steht wohl auf Schmalzfilme?



Also ich habe gerade mir mal das Bild vergrößert. 

Jetzt wundert mich gar nix mehr.


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, Ihr steht wohl auf Schmalzfilme?



Kommt drauf an wer mit spielt 



> Also ich wär für Bild 2.
> Preisfrage an alle die gestern *nicht* in der Gegend waren: Wo ist das?



Scheint als ob Hilfestellung nötig wäre. Und es ist ja bald Weihnachten  Ist in der Nähe von Bild #1 (bei N 51° 03' 03'', E 07° 09' 12'')


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

Bald ist es soweit    .

*15*




TEAM III137421657 min (360:57 h)*16*



www.berg-bike-cup.de137122104 min (368:24 h)

Ihr verlangt uns einiges ab.


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit    .
> 
> *15*
> 
> ...



Na kommt, wir haben extra für Euch einen in den Invalidenurlaub geschickt  Es ist halt Weihnachten.


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit    .
> 
> *15*
> 
> ...


Ab jetzt müßt ihr Weihnachten feiern ...................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smiley hab ich von Redking gemopst 

Da ist Radfahren strengstens Verboten  ( gilt allerdings nur für euch )


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit    .
> 
> *15*
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr ein Glück, dass wir heute unseren besinnlichen Ruhetag einlegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sonst würdet Ihr noch bis nächstes Jahr hinter uns herlaufen


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit    .
> 
> *15*
> 
> ...



Und ich habe noch gesagt, droht ihnen Gewalt an. Jetzt muß ich obwohl frisch operiert ein Laufrad raus kramen und "Alternative Sportart: Am Rad drehen" eintragen.  

Oder können wir die Windecker Rennbengel frei nach Adenauer ins Lokalforum Sibirien verschieben?


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ein Glück, dass wir heute unseren besinnlichen Ruhetag einlegen.



Moment! Ich habe gerade unseren Vorsprung mehr als verdoppelt  Und wenn morgen ein Ergo unterm Baum ist, dann werden die Jungs uns nie einholen. Dann kommt das Ding ins Arbeitszimmer, ein Brett drauf und Funktastatur und -maus habe ich ja schließlich schon 

Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist; an unserer gewohnten Tankstelle gibt es noch *bis zum 6. Jan. Glühwein und Punsch *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Oder können wir die Windecker Rennbengel frei nach Adenauer ins Lokalforum Sibirien verschieben?


 

Dann müßen wir uns halt in Sibiren den gsamt WP Sieg holen.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann müßen wir uns halt in Sibiren den gsamt WP Sieg holen.



Das klingt auch viel besser. Also Jungs, Rikman anschreiben und um Verlegung bitten. Seit euch sicher, wir unterstützen euer Anliegen.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Moment! Ich habe gerade unseren Vorsprung mehr als verdoppelt  Und wenn morgen ein Ergo unterm Baum ist, dann werden die Jungs uns nie einholen. Dann kommt das Ding ins Arbeitszimmer, ein Brett drauf und Funktastatur und -maus habe ich ja schließlich schon



*Du willst Dich doch wohl nicht auf Ergo-Niveau herablassen???*     



joscho schrieb:


> Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist; an unserer gewohnten Tankstelle gibt es noch *bis zum 6. Jan. Glühwein und Punsch *



Aber wenn ja unser Doping für die nächste Zeit sicher ist, seh ich auch kein Problem


----------



## sibby08 (23. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mir mal das Bild vergrößert.
> 
> Jetzt wundert mich gar nix mehr.


 
Nicht schlecht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das klingt auch viel besser. Also Jungs Rikman anschreiben und um Verlegung bitten. Seit euch sicher, wir unterstützen euer Anliegen.


Aber Ehrlich, in Köln Bonn gefällt es mir doch besser.  Und hier wird fair 
gefahren.


----------



## Handlampe (23. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mir mal das Bild vergrößert.
> 
> Jetzt wundert mich gar nix mehr.



    ....um mal im tazzischen Wortlaut zu zitieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....um mal im tazzischen Wortlaut zu zitieren.



Machste schon sehr gut


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Du willst Dich doch wohl nicht auf Ergo-Niveau herablassen???*



Nein, nicht wirklich. Ich wollte nur klar machen, dass wir uns so einfach nicht geschlagen geben 



> Aber wenn ja unser Doping für die nächste Zeit sicher ist, seh ich auch kein Problem



Yep. Und ich habe heute versucht Euch würdig zu vertreten, aber so ganz allein war da beim besten Willen nichts zu machen. Sonst würde ich die Bescherung ja nur im Koma erleben.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Und wenn morgen ein Ergo unterm Baum ist, dann werden die Jungs uns nie einholen. Dann kommt das Ding ins Arbeitszimmer, ein Brett drauf und Funktastatur und -maus habe ich ja schließlich schon



Dann mußt Du aber nächstes Jahr bei den SportImTrockenen mit sitzen...äh...fahren. 

Bei uns wird aus Tradition nur draussen gefahren.


----------



## Redking (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ab jetzt müßt ihr Weihnachten feiern ...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo???? 
Hast wohl auch meine Schaltung gemopst! 

Hier etwas für euren Teamzusammenhalt!













Pierre vergiss nicht uns als Ziel!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo????
> Hast wohl auch meine Schaltung gemopst!
> 
> Hier etwas für euren Teamzusammenhalt!
> ...



Nee nee Deine Schaltung wollte ich ja nicht ...... ............ 
Aber Klaus wenn ich mir Deine Punkte anschaue wird mir schlecht  
Die Smileysammlung find ich schön     *Danke schön * 






 Prost Team III
und allen anderen auch ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Redking (23. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee Deine Schaltung wollte ich ja nicht ...... ............
> Aber Klaus wenn ich mir Deine Punkte anschaue wird mir schlecht
> Die Smileysammlung find ich schön     *Danke schön *



Sag bloß im Kottenforst sind Strauchdiebe unterwegs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ohne die Punkte wäre ich nicht mehr dabei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gewesen.

Bitteschön  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Sag bloß im Kottenforst sind Strauchdiebe unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so muß es gewesen sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fiese und gemeine Strauchdiebe.
Es wäre wirklich schade gewesen wenn Du beim Glühen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nicht dabei gewesen wärst

Nee was hast Du schöne Punkte


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit    .
> 
> *15*
> 
> ...



Geschafft!!! Wir sind vorbei.

Frohe weihnachten Team III
grüße Team berg-bikes-cup.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Geschafft!!! Wir sind vorbei.
> 
> Frohe weihnachten Team III
> grüße Team berg-bikes-cup.de


 

  Frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Geschafft!!! Wir sind vorbei.
> 
> Frohe weihnachten Team III
> grüße Team berg-bikes-cup.de




Vielen Dank    auch das ich jetzt noch in dem ganzen Stress noch auf Rad klettern muß  

Hatte ich euch nicht Fahrverbot bis Weihnachten verordnet ?

Bin jetzt auf dem Rad 

Frohes Fest euch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Geschafft!!! Wir sind vorbei.
> 
> Frohe weihnachten Team III
> grüße Team berg-bikes-cup.de



Hilfeeee!!! 

Kollegen/in tut was. 

Habe zwar heute meinen Dämpfer wieder bekommen, schaffe aber irgendwie nicht aus dem vorhandenen Material (1 Dämpfer, 2 Laufräder) einen fahrbaren Untersatz zusammen zu bauen. Irgendwas scheint noch zu fehlen. 

Also, ihr müßt noch mal ran.

@ Berg-Bike-Bengel euch auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## joscho (24. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Geschafft!!! Wir sind vorbei.



Ich bin entsetzt  Einfach *keinen Anstand* diese Jugend 



> Frohe weihnachten Team III
> grüße Team berg-bikes-cup.de



Pah, damit reist Du es jetzt auch nicht mehr raus  

*Frohe Weihnacht Euch Allen und möge der Weihnachtsmann Euch wohl gesonnen sein.*


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Geschafft!!! Wir sind vorbei.



Vertagt.  








* Euch trotzdem frohe Weihnachten! 
 Allen anderen hier im Forum natürlich auch! 
*

​


----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Weihnacht






 
(ich hoffe ich habe die Smilies richtig getroffen bei 4 Herren und einer Dame)​


----------



## joscho (24. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Vertagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saubere Leistung ihr Beiden  
Mehr Bescherung brauche ich heute gar nicht


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Vertagt.



Ihr macht einen alten Mann glücklich. 
Ich wollte ja den  Smiley nehmen aber der Arzt sagt ich darf noch nicht so hüpfen. 

Sehr schöne Leistung.

Jetzt ist das Ziel erreicht und Weihnachten kann kommen. 

In diesem Sinne allen ein frohes Fest  (Auch in Windeck sofern das noch möglich ist)


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2007)

Soooo Weihnachten haben wir jetzt *schön hinter uns gebracht .......* 

Morgen gehts wieder aufs Rad  

Kann einer von euch meiner Motivation Rechnung tragen und mich eventuell  begleiten    das würde mich noch mehr motivieren  ........

Es grüßt die Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Soooo Weihnachten haben wir jetzt *schön hinter uns gebracht .......*
> 
> Morgen gehts wieder aufs Rad
> 
> ...



Äh...also ich würde wenn ich dürfte.


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2007)

Sehr fleissig TEAMkollege Konfuzius. Überaus löblich. 
Was man von den anderen Kollegen/in ja nun nicht behaupten kann. 

Op bedingt kann ich ja momentan nicht, versuche aber durch Spamen und Klugschei... die Bike-Cup-Bengel vom Sport abzuhalten. Einen habe ich bald durch Herzkasper ausgeschaltet. Der Rest scheint mir zu entspannt  Ihr seht ich gebe alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Morgen gehts wieder aufs Rad
> 
> Kann einer von euch meiner Motivation Rechnung tragen und mich eventuell  begleiten    das würde mich noch mehr motivieren  ........



Bin morgen tagsüber wahrscheinlich radlos.  
Aber wenns Wetter stimmt und ich das Rad zurück hab und Frank nicht wieder ne Ausrede hat , dreh ich morgen Abend mit dem eine kleine Runde.
Kannst ja mitkommen. _Nach _Deiner ersten großen Punktetour morgen  

Grüüße
Rallef


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr seht ich gebe alles.



Aber das reicht nicht!  
Wir müssen die Windecker Herzbuben wieder einholen!
Wenn wir Dir den Tropf an die Sattelstütze montieren, kannst Du dann mitfahren?


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aber das reicht nicht!
> Wir müssen die Windecker Herzbuben wieder einholen!
> Wenn wir Dir den Tropf an die Sattelstütze montieren, kannst Du dann mitfahren?



Es wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert. Aber ich fürchte das mein Fahrverbot nix mit dem Tropf zu tun hat. 

Da muß ich wohl noch ein paar Tage warten bis ich wieder Spocht machen darf.
In dieser Zeit werde ich natürlich weiterhin versuchen unsere Widersacher zu dezimieren.


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe schon  , ich muß morgen alleine fahren ........... 

Wenn ich Abends Zeit habe   , werde ich mich kurzfristig einklinken  

Nun ja   alles für das Team


----------



## joscho (26. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wenn ich Abends Zeit habe   , werde ich mich kurzfristig einklinken



Sehe ich auch so. 

@Ralf Was ist denn geplannt? Für ne Stunde komm ich nicht rüber (mit Auto) und auf Matsch habe ich keinen Bock. 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## 2dangerbiker (27. Dezember 2007)

sieht es so aus , als würde dass Team III jetzt nervös?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (27. Dezember 2007)

sieht es so aus, als würde, das Team III jetzt nervös?


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> sieht es so aus, als würde, das Team III jetzt nervös?



Noch viel schlimmer - ich sehe schon Beiträge doppelt


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> sieht es so aus, als würde, das Team III jetzt nervös?


 
Schön seid ein paar Tagen

.
Hier gehts aber sehr amüsant her , nicht wie bei einem sehr unterlegenden Team.



Ich geh(laufe) jetzt Punkte machen.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schön seid ein paar Tagen
> 
> .
> Hier gehts aber sehr amüsant her , nicht wie bei einem sehr unterlegenden Team.
> ...



Nervös sieht bei uns anders aus. Aber wir bringen Leben in euer trockenes Rennfahrerdasein. Und wo wir uns rumtreiben ist Traffic auf der Seite.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schön seid ein paar Tagen
> 
> .
> Hier gehts aber sehr amüsant her , nicht wie bei einem sehr unterlegenden Team.
> ...



Na, dafür geht es bei uns sehr amüsant bei den Touren zu....nicht so verbissen wie bei einem führenden Team.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, dafür geht es bei uns sehr amüsant bei den Touren zu....nicht so verbissen wie bei einem führenden Team.



Wenn ich auch wegen Krankheit oder Verletzung selten dabei war , aber die wenigen Male...  

Ja, da hat der Uwe schon recht, lustig wars bis jetzt immer. Entweder habt ihr dafür gesorgt, oder wir. Manchmal auch beide (Naafbachtal)


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, da hat der Uwe schon recht, lustig wars bis jetzt immer. Entweder habt ihr dafür gesorgt, oder wir. Manchmal auch beide (Naafbachtal)



Isch wars aber nisch!!!


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Isch wars aber nisch!!!



Na nun stell dein Licht mal nicht unter den Scheffel. Du hattest ganz erheblichen Anteil daran. Während wir alle es bei der Tour nur zum Duathlon gebracht haben, hast Du den Triathlon geschafft. Räschpekt Herr Kollege


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Während wir alle es bei der Tour nur zum Duathlon gebracht haben, hast Du den Triathlon geschafft.



Nein, ich hab auch nur Duathlon geschafft. Nur andere Disziplinen als Ihr.
Während Ihr gelaufen seid, bin ich gefahren


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab auch nur Duathlon geschafft. Nur andere Disziplinen als Ihr.
> Während Ihr gelaufen seid, bin ich gefahren



Angeber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab's gesehen ihr lasst die Frau alleine die Punkte einfahren! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich hab's gesehen ihr lasst die Frau alleine die Punkte einfahren!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ich darf nach der OP noch nicht und die anderen Spielkameraden? 

Okay, okay, nennen wir es Emanzipation.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich hab's gesehen ihr lasst die Frau alleine die Punkte einfahren!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Jaaaa  ganz alleine war ich unterwegs   , ich hätte mich euch angeschlossen , aber das Tempo bei euch war mir so komisch  

*Mein Team :*........... 
Der eine Krank  
Der andere auf Shoppingtour   und
der letzte war ohne Rad heute ( fast ohne Rad , er hatte mich für eine Stunde begleitet  , Rad kaputt  )

Na da hab ichs halt alleine runtergekurbelt


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Mein Team :*...........
> Der eine Krank
> 
> Na da hab ichs halt alleine runtergekurbelt



Ich bin nicht krank, ich bin verletzt.  

Aber wir sind alle stolz auf dich . Und wissen jetzt das wir dich auch mal alleine los schicken können.


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaa  ganz alleine war ich unterwegs   , ich hätte mich euch angeschlossen , aber das Tempo bei euch war mir so komisch
> 
> Na da hab ichs halt alleine runtergekurbelt



Komisch. Ich bin doch nur im Windschatten hinterher gerollt! Außerdem ging es bergab! Das ist ja meine Disziplin. 
Morgen vormittag machen wir den den Königsforst unsicher. 

In meinem Team war ich wohl auch Einzeltäter! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich bin doch nur im Windschatten hinterher gerollt! Außerdem ging es bergab! Das ist ja meine Disziplin.
> Morgen vormittag machen wir den den Königsforst unsicher.
> 
> In meinem Team war ich wohl auch Einzeltäter!
> ...



Klaus, wenn ich mir deine Punkte ansehe, bist du sehr oft Einzeltäter.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klaus, wenn ich mir deine Punkte ansehe, bist du sehr oft Einzeltäter.



Nicht das das *bei uns* einreißt  sieh zu das Du wieder aufs Rad kommst


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nicht das das *bei uns* einreißt  sieh zu das Du wieder aufs Rad kommst



Moggään früh geh ich mit dem Rallef die Räder wieder abholen . Sein ...äh...Bike und mein Cannondings. Vielleicht auch das Scott?  Dann werde ich noch bis Sonntag am Rad drehen (Alternative Sportart) und ab Sonntag wenigstens für vier (in Worten vieeeeeeeeeer) Punkte draufsitzen. 

@Berg-Bike-Bengel - ab Sonntag wieder kontrollierter Angriff.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

...Plan aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also TEAMkollgen/in wie ich aus fast sicherer Quelle erfahren habe, sind drei der Berg-Bike-Bengel morgen beim Pepin.
> 
> Plan: Pepin entführen. Dann stehen sie planlos in der Wahnerheide warten auf den Guide, holen sich eine Blasenentzündung und fallen für die nächsten Tage aus. Ich habe einen 30 Liter Rucksack, müßte für den guten Pepin reichen.
> 
> Ist der Plan akzeptabel?



He, ich zähle nur zwei von denen. _Ich _gehöre nicht dazu!  
Aber sonst ist der Plan gut


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> He, ich zähle nur zwei von denen.



Komisch ich auch. 

Wolltet ihr nicht was anderes fahren?

Edit: Bin wohl ähnlich sehbehindert wie der kleine Franzose.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Komisch ich auch.
> 
> Wolltet ihr nicht was anderes fahren?



*Ist doch ÜBERMORGEN!!!*


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Ist doch ÜBERMORGEN!!!*



Habs doch schon verbessert. 

Ob ich 9 Tage nach der Op was leichtes wie Wahnerheide schon wieder fahren kann?


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habs doch schon verbessert.
> 
> Ob ich 9 Tage nach der Op was leichtes wie Wahnerheide schon wieder fahren kann?



*Nee*  darfst Du nicht


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Nee*  darfst Du nicht



Menno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Nee*  darfst Du nicht



Vielleicht wenn wir doch seinen Tropf mitnehmen.......


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Zitat von *ultra2* 

 
_Also TEAMkollgen/in wie ich aus fast sicherer Quelle erfahren habe, sind drei der Berg-Bike-Bengel morgen beim Pepin. 

Plan: Pepin entführen. Dann stehen sie planlos in der Wahnerheide warten auf den Guide, holen sich eine Blasenentzündung und fallen für die nächsten Tage aus. Ich habe einen 30 Liter Rucksack, müßte für den guten Pepin reichen. 

Ist der Plan akzeptabel?_

_Zum Glück kenne ich mich in der Heide aus.
	
_


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> _Zum Glück kenne ich mich in der Heide aus.
> 
> _



Mist, arbeite an neuem Plan.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn wir doch seinen Tropf mitnehmen.......



*Nee auch nicht *


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Nee auch nicht *



Ja Mama ist ja gut


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Lass ihn doch, ich bin im August 06 am Knie Operiert worden. 
	

(Schnitt mit 14 Stichen genäht)
2 Wochen nach der Op bin ich Rennen gefahren.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch, ich bin im August 06 am Knie Operiert worden.
> 
> 
> (Schnitt mit 14 Stichen genäht)
> 2 Wochen nach der Op bin ich Rennen gefahren.



Ach Du heiliger Strohsack


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch, ich bin im August 06 am Knie Operiert worden.
> 
> 
> (Schnitt mit 14 Stichen genäht)
> 2 Wochen nach der Op bin ich Rennen gefahren.



KnieOp...pah ...hätte ich während der Fahrt ambulant machen lassen. 
Bei mir war es eine lebensbedrohliche wenn nicht schlimmere LeistenbruchOp.


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> _Zum Glück kenne ich mich in der Heide aus.
> 
> _


Hallo Pierre, na das will ich sehen du kennst bestimmt nur die Panzerstraße!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre, na das will ich sehen du kennst bestimmt nur die Panzerstraße!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Klaus fahr mit und hilf beim schubsen.
Ist doch eine Strecke für deinen Cruiser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klaus, wenn ich mir deine Punkte ansehe, bist du sehr oft Einzeltäter.



Zum Glück nur bei den MTB'lern!
Die aus dem parallel Dimension fahren sehr häufig mit mir so das wir den zweiten Platz halten.  
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre, na das will ich sehen du kennst bestimmt nur die Panzerstraße!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
Komm mit, dann zeige ich die Heide wie du sie noch nie gesehen hast.

Es wird dir wie im Zeitraffer vorkommen


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klaus fahr mit und hilf beim schubsen.
> Ist doch eine Strecke für deinen Cruiser.



Klar die Heide ist für breite Reifen wie geschaffen. Dort ist ja immer Beachfeeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber schubsten tun doch nur das Personal in den Flugzeugen die über der Heide kreuzen. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Komm mit, dann zeige ich die Heide wie du sie noch nie gesehen hast.
> 
> Es wird dir wie im Zeitraffer vorkommen


Hmmm und dann brauchst du einen Guide??? 
Denke da spielt Michael nicht ganz mit! 

Stimmt da ich die Tour ja schon kenne! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Muß morgen Punkte machen.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Muß morgen Punkte machen.



*Nöö mußt Du nicht*


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Muß morgen Punkte machen.



Wer nicht! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Wer nicht!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ich! 

Gute Nacht Johnboy, gute Nacht Marie-Ellen....


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> Gute Nacht Johnboy, gute Nacht Marie-Ellen....



Das heisst doch im MTB-Forum:
Gute Nacht Nobby Nic, Smart Sam, Racing Ralph , Big Betty, Muddy Mary, Furious Fred und Fat Frank!   
Das sind nämlich die Schwalton's.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Moggään früh geh ich mit dem Rallef die Räder wieder abholen ...


Sicher? Ich glaube nicht, dass er das geschafft hat ... gestern abend um 20 Uhr standen eure Bikes noch da so hilflos rum.  

Ride On! und ne jute Rutsch
Stefan


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich glaube nicht, dass er das geschafft hat ... gestern abend um 20 Uhr standen eure Bikes noch da so hilflos rum.
> 
> Ride On! und ne jute Rutsch
> Stefan



Unsere haben wir gerade abgeholt  
Aber wir haben ihm gesagt, dass er Deins stehen lassen soll. Du machst sonst zu viele Punkte  

Euch auchn guten Rutsch!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... Aber wir haben ihm gesagt, dass er Deins stehen lassen soll. Du machst sonst zu viele Punkte
> Euch auchn guten Rutsch!


Gott sei Dank geht der Trend ja zum Zweitrad. 
Und das habe ich gestern abend abgeholt, weil mir am letzten Samstag doch tatsächlich 'ne Kurbel mittig durchgebrochen war.  :kotz: 
Das Liteville (schön, gelle?) bleibt noch ein paar Tage in der Reha.  
Euch weiterhin viel Spaß an der "Sonne".  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## joscho (28. Dezember 2007)

*Danke Jürgen* 

Auch wenn wir die Bengels damit wieder auf ihren Platz verwiesen haben, gehen wir nun mal das Wetter  nutzen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Haben heute ein herrenloses Rad gefunden. Die erste Vermutung es könnte vom Pepin sein, war wohl falsch. Einfach zu sauber. Doch vielleicht Giom? War aber nicht in der Nähe der Löwenburg. Nach genauer Betrachtung der Kingel/Hupe bleibt eigentlich nur Delgado übrig.



Löwenburg???
Giom war du wieder auf der Löwenburg und hast dein Rad vergessen


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Löwenburg???
> Giom war du wieder auf der Löwenburg und hast dein Rad vergessen



Nee, nee ist schon geklärt. Gehört wie man an der Hupe erkennt dem Tigga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

TEAMkollegen/in,

ich habe gerade bei den Berg-Bike-Bengel rumgestänkert. Gebt alles.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

Na toll, und morgen dann Schritt Tempo, Super.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na toll, und morgen dann Schritt Tempo, Super.



Ist gut fürs Punktekonto. Ihr könnt ja dann zügig mit dem Rad nach hause.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

So, habe mich auch bei Pepin eingetragen. Hoffe auf Spontanheilung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

Ohoh, ihr seid schwer in der überzahl, meine Jungs bekomme ich nicht überredet. Das heißt 3mal 12-16 Punkte gegen 2mal Punkte.
ICH WILL NICHT MIT DEM RAD HEIM FAHREN nur wegen der Punkte


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ohoh, ihr seid schwer in der überzahl, meine Jungs bekomme ich nicht überredet. Das heißt 3mal 12-16 Punkte gegen 2mal Punkte.



3 x 12 - 16 -Punkte gegen ca. 4 Punkte, da wir euch ja schon zu Anfang der Tour in den Treibsand schubsen. 

Aber vielleicht habt ihr Glück und das mit der Wunderheilung klappt nicht. 
Dann ist es pari und meine TEAMkollegen zieren sich ja etwas euch zu versenken.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann ist es pari und meine TEAMkollegen zieren sich ja etwas euch zu versenken.


 



Glück gehabt


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

*3:2 Manfred kommt.
	
*


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *3:2 Manfred kommt.
> 
> *



Das klingt gar nicht gut.


----------



## joscho (28. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> TEAMkollegen/in,
> 
> ich habe gerade bei den Berg-Bike-Bengel rumgestänkert. Gebt alles.



Na Supi, Du stänkerst rum und wir sitzen uns die Hintern platt  Dafür hast Du auch keinen Punsch verdient. Und zwei erst recht nicht 

Die Strecke ist fast genau so lang wie Zons aber in meinen Augen etwas schöner zu fahren.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Na Supi, Du stänkerst rum und wir sitzen uns die Hintern platt



War er das nicht schon vorher? Ausserdem habe ich nur versucht sie an den Computer zu fesseln, damit sie nicht radfahren.  

Sowas undankbares.


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na toll, und morgen dann Schritt Tempo, Super.



Schritttempo??? Nee, wir haben uns heute verausgabt.
Das schaffen wir morgen nicht mehr


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schritttempo??? Nee, wir haben uns heute verausgabt.
> Das schaffen wir morgen nicht mehr



Stimmt ich bin völlig fertig


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöne Leistung TEAMkollegen/in.

Eure Punkte und meine Punkte...äh...also Eure Punkte haben uns ja wieder auf einen überaus erfreuhlichen Platz im lokalen Ranking geführt.


----------



## joscho (28. Dezember 2007)

Verdächtig still hier  Entweder sitzen die Bengel unterm Baum und heulen heul weil sie schon wieder nur Zweite sind D), oder, was viel schlimmer wäre, auf dem Rad und kurbeln


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Verdächtig still hier  Entweder sitzen die Bengel unterm Baum und heulen heul weil sie schon wieder nur Zweite sind D), oder, was viel schlimmer wäre, auf dem Rad und kurbeln



Sie stehen unter Schock 


(die neuen Smileys hab ich zu Weihnachten von Sibby bekommen   )

Gruß
Tazz


----------



## Pepin (28. Dezember 2007)

so jetzt geht mal alle schlafen damit ihr morgen fit seit 

morgen wird tempo gebolzt


----------



## joscho (28. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so jetzt geht mal alle schlafen damit ihr morgen fit seit
> 
> morgen wird tempo gebolzt



Gut so  Das ist in 14 Minuten zu schaffen, wenn man nicht trödelt


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so jetzt geht mal alle schlafen damit ihr morgen fit seit
> 
> morgen wird tempo gebolzt



He he  

Alter Sklaventreiber :eek
:.... bis morgen, Tau frisch   möchte ich dann bitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebes Team III,

da habt ihr mich aber ganz schön erschreckt! Jeden morgen kriege ich per Mail die Nachrichten über neue Beiträge auf mtb-news.de...und es gab noch keinen Tag, an dem das Team III nicht dabei gewesen wäre. Aber heute morgen: nix, rien, nada, niente! Da habe ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht, doch die Antwort war schnell gefunden:







Ihr habt es also endlich auch in die offiziellen Spamfilter geschafft...  

Hat mich dann aber auch nicht mehr weiter verwundert, nachdem ich die Mail aus dem Spamverdacht geholt habe:


----------



## joscho (29. Dezember 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr habt es also endlich auch in die offiziellen Spamfilter geschafft...



Da haben wir auch schwer für gearbeitet 



> Hat mich dann aber auch nicht mehr weiter verwundert, nachdem ich die Mail aus dem Spamverdacht geholt habe:


Ja, bei uns ist immer was los  Und Platz EINS nur im regionalen Ranking ist uns da eindeutig zu wenig. 

Guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr
joscho


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he
> 
> Alter Sklaventreiber :eek
> :.... bis morgen, Tau frisch   möchte ich dann bitten



also ich habs auch nicht ganz geschaft war so nach 50km total platt und war nur noch bremsklotz  aber zu glück kannte ich mich aus  

war echt tollt das ihr vom team III dabei wart, leider ist es nicht gelungen eure konkurenz auszuschalten die pfützen waren nicht tief genug.

wünsche euch allen einen schöne silvesterparty und bis nächstes jahr.

wer morgen noch eine gemüdliche trekkingradrunde fahren will kann sich bei mir melden wir starten an der schmitze bud.
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=955


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> war echt tollt das ihr vom team III dabei wart,
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=955



und wir nicht oder was???


----------



## ultra2 (29. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ...leider ist es nicht gelungen eure konkurenz auszuschalten die pfützen waren nicht tief genug.



Für den Wurzel glätter vielleicht nicht, aber für den flämischen Löwen? 



Pepin schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen einen schöne silvesterparty und bis nächstes jahr.



Dir auch einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## ultra2 (29. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> und wir nicht oder was???



Scheinbar nicht.   

Obwohl ihr gar keinen unsympathischen Eindruck macht. 
Vielleicht einwenig ausgemergelt. Irgendwann kommen wir mal bei euch vorbei und bringen was zu essen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für den Wurzel glätter vielleicht nicht, aber für den flämischen Löwen?


 
??? 

Hat jemand denn gesagt das wir unsympathischen sind.

Was zu Essen ? Gerne . Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinen 72 kg (pure Muskeln ).


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> und wir nicht oder was???



doch hab nur eueren thread nicht gefunden

danke auch an euch war echt toll ihr habt mich platt gemacht


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

also bei der nächsten runde alle wege der wahnerheide habt ihr bei mir ein kölsch gut auf meiner terrasse


----------



## ultra2 (29. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ???



Wer war denn der kleinere? 



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hat jemand denn gesagt das wir unsympathischen sind.



Nö hat keiner. Gibbet auch keinen Grund zu. 



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinen 72 kg (pure Muskeln ).



Pah, 72 Kg Muskeln habe ich sicher auch. Aber nicht ausschließlich.


----------



## Tazz (29. Dezember 2007)

Hatte ich da eben im WP gelesen das die Konkurrenten jeweils 21 Punkte für sich eintragen durften ?  und unser Konfuzius nur 19 ??

Unverschämt   

Gleich sind wir wieder ERSTER  hab noch eben meine Pünktchen eingetragen  

Es grüßt die Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (29. Dezember 2007)

@TEAMkollegen/in

Ich habe dank meines unermüdlichen Einsatzes den Vorsprung auf die Berg-Bike-Bengel verdoppelt.  

Ja, verdoppelt!


----------



## Tazz (29. Dezember 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Team III,
> 
> da habt ihr mich aber ganz schön erschreckt! Jeden morgen kriege ich per Mail die Nachrichten über neue Beiträge auf mtb-news.de...und es gab noch keinen Tag, an dem das Team III nicht dabei gewesen wäre. Aber heute morgen: nix, rien, nada, niente! Da habe ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht, doch die Antwort war schnell gefunden:
> 
> ...



Oh wie schön  
Hoffe Du hast Dir erst mal eine Tasse Kaffee geholt , Dich zurück gelehnt und Dir unseren Fred in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte geführt    

Und ich hoffe Du hast uns dauerhaft aus Deinem Spamordner geholt  

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Dezember 2007)

@ Ultra2 Also ich war der GRÖßERE 

@ Tazz war wohl doch gestern zu viel oder???


----------



## Tazz (29. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ Tazz war wohl doch gestern zu viel oder???



Tze tze tze  

Ich mußte nur wegen *euch*  gestern aufs Rad und ich wußte nicht das ich soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange fahren werde ........ ausserdem bin ich mit Glühwein gelockt worden   .......... na da kann ich dann auch nicht nee sagen 

Ja und heute mußte ich doch auch wegen euch  schon wieder .......... und morgen auch ....... und übermorgen ........... und ..........


Na ja ich gebe nicht auf 
Ich hab ja Biss


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Dezember 2007)

wegen mir brauchst du nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (29. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wegen mir brauchst du nicht



Nur wenn Deine Rolle kaputt ist


----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2007)

> Und ich hoffe Du hast uns dauerhaft aus Deinem Spamordner geholt



Keine Ahnung, die benutzen so einen lernfähigen Filter, mir schwant da nichts gutes... 

Noch was, bevor ich mich aus dem Jahr verabschiede: Hätte jemand am kommenden Mittwoch Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? Siebengebirge oder Wahner Heide, zeitlich früher Abend. Wenn ja, lasst es mich mal wissen, ich mache es jetzt mal nicht übers LMB.


So, dann auch von mir schonmal guten Rutsch, ich bin ab morgen für 2 Tage ausser Haus und komme erst am 1.1.08 abends wieder. Also, feiert schön und kommt gut ins nächste Jahr!


----------



## Tazz (30. Dezember 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, die benutzen so einen lernfähigen Filter, mir schwant da nichts gutes...
> 
> Noch was, bevor ich mich aus dem Jahr verabschiede: Hätte jemand am kommenden Mittwoch Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? Siebengebirge oder Wahner Heide, zeitlich früher Abend. Wenn ja, lasst es mich mal wissen, ich mache es jetzt mal nicht übers LMB.
> 
> ...



Wow ein Silvesterflüchtling   

Ich wünsche Dir dann auch schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 


und ein gesegnetes 2008 für uns alle


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Tazz (31. Dezember 2007)

*Wann gehts denn endlich los*


----------



## joscho (31. Dezember 2007)

Liebes *TEAM, *liebe Außenstelle, liebe Mitfahrer,

ich danke Euch für viele gemeinsame Stunden auf vielen gemeinsamen Touren, für viele Kaffees, Burger, Salate und Punches - und wünsche mir, dass es im nächsten Jahr mindestens ebenso viele werden 

Feiert kräftig und habt viel Spaß beim Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
joerg


----------



## Handlampe (1. Januar 2008)

Danke an das gesamte Team III für die Neujahrswünsche.

Euch natürlich auch ein frohes neues Jahr. Und uns noch viele, lustige,  gemeinsame Touren (auch ohne Glühwein) mit Euch.


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke an das gesamte Team III für die Neujahrswünsche.
> 
> Euch natürlich auch ein frohes neues Jahr. Und uns noch viele, lustige,  gemeinsame Touren (auch ohne Glühwein) mit Euch.



Hach, das hast Du aber wieder schön geschrieben  .....

Ja sicher Uwe   da freuen wir uns/ich schon drauf


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2008)

So, Rückmeldung. Ich bin gut ins neue Jahr geschliddert und hoffe, dass es euch ebenso ergangen ist.

Mit Mittwoch wird es wohl nichts, bis jetzt keine Interessenten. Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns am Samstag bei Werner im Naafbachtal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, Rückmeldung. Ich bin gut ins neue Jahr geschliddert und hoffe, dass es euch ebenso ergangen ist.
> 
> Mit Mittwoch wird es wohl nichts, bis jetzt keine Interessenten. Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns am Samstag bei Werner im Naafbachtal?




Willkommen zurück  

Naafbach ? das wo man im Schlamm versinkt ?? 

hmmmm  ......... Rallef dat is watt für Dich  , oder nee  ......... hat er nicht  ..... dort sein Seepferdchen gemacht ? 

Naafbach im Sommer noch mal


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2008)

Ich zitiere mal aus Werners Tourenausschreibung:



> Tour durch das Naafbachtal mit leichten Trailstücken. *Matschteile werden vermieden.*



Trotzdem nix für euch?


----------



## ultra2 (2. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus Werners Tourenausschreibung:
> 
> 
> 
> Trotzdem nix für euch?



Hallo Tom,

erstens darf ich noch nicht  und zweitens definiert der Werner Matsch anders als ich.


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> erstens darf ich noch nicht  und zweitens definiert der Werner Matsch anders als ich.



Hi,
wenn das Wetter so anhält, gibt es keinen Matsch, sondern griffiger Eisboden  und glatte Eisplatten  
Aber so viele will ich garnicht mitnehmen! 
VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (2. Januar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn das Wetter so anhält, gibt es keinen Matsch, sondern griffiger Eisboden  und glatte Eisplatten
> Aber so viele will ich garnicht mitnehmen!
> VG Werner



Werner mach dir doch nix vor. Wenns keinen Matsch gibt isses auch nicht das Naafbachtal.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> Radfahren (Fast um den Flughafen. Ohne Tazz, Joscho, Konfuzius.)



Sehr löblich! Du bist unser Team-Held! 

Aber was heißt "*FAST* um den Flughafen"???  
Auf der Hälfte abgekürzt und über die Landebahn zurück?  
Oder bei drei Viertel keine Lust mehr und wieder zurückgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sehr löblich! Du bist unser Team-Held!
> 
> Aber was heißt "*FAST* um den Flughafen"???
> Auf der Hälfte abgekürzt und über die Landebahn zurück?
> Oder bei drei Viertel keine Lust mehr und wieder zurückgefahren?



Ich nehme Antwort A.


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich nehme Antwort A.



Ich nehme *Antwort* *C *


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich nehme Antwort A.



Das war aber sehr mutig von Dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




... so ganz ohne Telefonjoker


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2008)

Nachdem uns heute die bittere Erkenntnis eingeholt hat, das es keinen Glühwein oder Punsch mehr gibt, was nun? 

Vom WP abmelden?  Selber brauen?


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nachdem uns heute die bittere Erkenntnis eingeholt hat, das es keinen Glühwein oder Punsch mehr gibt, was nun?
> 
> Vom WP abmelden?  Selber brauen?



Das sind schwere und ernste Fragen 



Tja da müssen wir mal überlegen ..........


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2008)

@Konfuzius: Sach ma, Ralef. Wenn du dich eh 2 mal die Woche in Bonn rum treibst, könnten wir doch auch mal zusammen eine kleine Feierabendtour veranstalten: 7Gebirge oder Kottenforst...je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Merlin (5. Januar 2008)

> könnten wir doch auch mal zusammen eine kleine Feierabendtour veranstalten



Hoffentlich nicht wieder ganz so flott wie gestern...aber trotzdem danke für die Tour und vorallem das Grenzbachtal bei Nacht!


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Konfuzius: Sach ma, Ralef. Wenn du dich eh 2 mal die Woche in Bonn rum treibst, könnten wir doch auch mal zusammen eine kleine Feierabendtour veranstalten: 7Gebirge oder Kottenforst...je nach Lust und Laune.



Klar, machen wir doch glatt!  
Bin normalerweise dienstags und donnerstags in Bonn.
Bist Du am Dienstag in der Kantine? Ich käm dann mal schon um 12 dahin, dann könnten wir das ja absprechen.


----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2008)

Nachdem wir heute ja den Hintern nicht hoch bekommen haben , werden wir morgen die fehlenden Punkte einfahren.


----------



## ultra2 (5. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nachdem wir heute ja den Hintern nicht hoch bekommen haben , werden wir morgen die fehlenden Punkte einfahren.



Ich wollte ja fahren, wurde aber daran gehindert. Werde morgen auch fahren und zwischen 8 und 100 Punkten machen. Also es werden wahrscheinlich eher 9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja fahren, wurde aber daran gehindert. Werde morgen auch fahren und zwischen 8 und 100 Punkten machen. Also es werden wahrscheinlich eher 9.



Stimmt  
morgen mußt Du hundert Punkte machen  
da ja der Rallef ne ganze menge Vorsprung hat und Du weit weg bist mit den Pünktchen  
Ran an die Pedalen ....... äh aber erst morgen


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Klar, machen wir doch glatt!
> Bin normalerweise dienstags und donnerstags in Bonn.
> Bist Du am Dienstag in der Kantine? Ich käm dann mal schon um 12 dahin, dann könnten wir das ja absprechen.



Jau, lass uns das tun.


----------



## Merlin (6. Januar 2008)

Wer Lust hat: Es geht nächsten Samstag mal wieder durchs Siebengebirge, sofern das Wetter passt. Hier der Termin


Bis dann,
Tom


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

Sorry TEAMkollegen/in

bin heute doch nur 13 Punkte gefahren. Hatte vergessen die Bürorückfahrt vom Tacho zu löschen. 

Habe aber alles gegeben. Bin gefahren wie Sau. Siehe Beweisfoto.


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> bin heute doch nur 13 Punkte gefahren. Hatte vergessen die Bürorückfahrt vom Tacho zu löschen.



Hätten wir das eben gewusst, hättest Du vom Mäckes mit dem Rad nach Hause gemusst!   

PS: Hab Dich auf dem Foto fast gar nicht erkannt! Neuer Helm?


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hätten wir das eben gewusst, hättest Du vom Mäckes mit dem Rad nach Hause gemusst!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aber ich hatte den Autoschlüssel.
> ...


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry TEAMkollegen/in
> 
> bin heute doch nur 13 Punkte gefahren. Hatte vergessen die Bürorückfahrt vom Tacho zu löschen.
> 
> Habe aber alles gegeben. Bin gefahren wie Sau. Siehe Beweisfoto.




Sehr schön    
und ich finde es eh besser das Du nur die 13 Punkte gemacht hast  ............... was hätte ich mir sonst noch alles anhören müssen 

Bist aber schon was schusselig, was ?  ( ist es das Alter?)

Grüße die Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Bist aber schon was schusselig, was ?  ( ist es das Alter?)
> 
> Grüße die Tazz



War grad mal nebenan, das Tazz wieder zurückholen. Und schon schreibt sie wieder Unfug.


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> War grad mal nebenan, das Tazz wieder zurückholen. Und schon schreibt sie wieder Unfug.



Okey okey ! ich mach jetzt was vernünftiges ....... ich trag mal eben die WP Punkte ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry TEAMkollegen/in
> 
> bin heute doch nur 13 Punkte gefahren. Hatte vergessen die Bürorückfahrt vom Tacho zu löschen.



Bis eben warste noch mein Held; ausgerechnet der Kr**** ...  äh ... Invalide macht die meisten Punkte. Lächerliche 13 haben wir auch geschafft 

Wenn wir die Windecker Herzbuben jetzt schon aus den Socken gefahren haben, was nehmen wir uns als nächstes vor


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Windecker Herzbuben jetzt schon aus den Socken gefahren haben, was nehmen wir uns als nächstes vor


 
Keine Frage, oder ??!!!

Ihr melde euch hier an:
 http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/

Ist noch der Alte link. Sorry, funtz aber.


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Keine Frage, oder ??!!!
> 
> Ihr melde euch hier an:
> http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/
> ...



Nee nee da bin ich n och vieiiiiiiiiiiil zu jung für  

Da brauche ich ein anderes Event .......................


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

Schlechte Ausrede!!!
Und die Frauenklasse könnte zuwachs gebrauchen. 

ODER DOCH EINFACH NUR *ANGST *


----------



## joscho (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Keine Frage, oder ??!!!
> 
> Ihr melde euch hier an:
> http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/



Als was denn? 
Da lese ich ja wieder Dinge wie "Rennen" und so. Aber nix von "Glühwein", "Punsch", "gelben Ms" oder "Biergarten"  Ich glaube es geht da um schnelles radeln. Ist ja so gar nichts für uns.
Viel Spaß auf der Couch


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schlechte Ausrede!!!
> Und die Frauenklasse könnte zuwachs gebrauchen.
> 
> ODER DOCH EINFACH NUR *ANGST *



*Angst*  *ich*  ich weiss nicht mal was das ist  

       

Frauen sind Klasse ................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

OK, dann hier, www.malkmus-timing.de , anmelden.  
Ein, zwei Rennen reichen ja zum Anfang, muß ja nicht gleich der ganze Cup sein. .
Teilweise kann ich dir (euch) vorher mal die Strecken zeigen.

Und der Rest. Auch zugucken lohnt.
tolle Strecken, viele Fahrer, usw.
Fürs Leiblichewohl wird natürlich auch gesorgt.
Also kein grund daheim zubleiben.


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK, dann hier, www.malkmus-timing.de , anmelden.
> Ein, zwei Rennen reichen ja zum Anfang, muß ja nicht gleich der ganze Cup sein. .
> Teilweise kann ich dir (euch) vorher mal die Strecken zeigen.
> 
> ...




Da mußt Du uns mal den Kurs zeigen  aber hey    *Langsam* .......... mir fehlen die Beschleunigungsgene 

ähmm ..... wann ? 


Grüße und so


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

Welchen wollt ihr denn kennen lernen???
Daun und B.Gladbach geht nicht. Noch nicht 

Termin: Mir egal, aber am besten erst so ab März.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Welchen wollt ihr denn kennen lernen???
> Daun und B.Gladbach geht nicht. Noch nicht
> 
> Termin: Mir egal, aber am besten erst so ab März.



Sind das so kleine flache Rundkurse die man immer wieder fahren muß? 
Oder sind die tourentauglich (40 und mehr Km, Trails und Höhenmeter)?


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Welchen wollt ihr denn kennen lernen???
> Daun und B.Gladbach geht nicht. Noch nicht
> 
> Termin: Mir egal, aber am besten erst so ab März.



*So wohl als auch ! *

Na klar Herzchen  
sowieso erst ab MÄRZ  wir wollen ja nicht in irgend eine Falle fahren  
Das machen wir *nach* dem WP


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

Flach kannst du schon vergessen 
Ich sag mal so. Im schnitt 80-140 Hm  pro Runde, bei einer länge von 3-5 km pro Runde .
Renndauer dann ca. eine Stunde.
Trails, natürlich!!

Nur mal so über den Daumen.

Genau Infos gibts auf der HP, oder bei den Vereinen


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Flach kannst du schon vergessen
> Ich sag mal so. Im schnitt 80-140 Hm  pro Runde, bei einer länge von 3-5 km pro Runde .
> Renndauer dann ca. eine Stunde.
> Trails, natürlich!!
> ...



Dann zeigst du uns die Rennstrecke und wir dir/euch den Rest. Laut Homepage ist die ja 6,5 Km lang (B. Gladbach) dafür allein lohnt  sich ja ausserhalb des Rennens eure Anreise nicht. Also ab März zeigen wir dir/euch dann mal was ihr während des Rennens so alles nicht seht.


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Das heisst doch im MTB-Forum:
> Gute Nacht Nobby Nic, Smart Sam, Racing Ralph , Big Betty, Muddy Mary, Furious Fred und Fat Frank!
> Das sind nämlich die Schwalton's.
> Grüße
> Klaus



(Frei nach Redking)

*Gute Nacht Schwalton´s*


----------



## sibby08 (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry TEAMkollegen/in
> 
> bin heute doch nur 13 Punkte gefahren. Hatte vergessen die Bürorückfahrt vom Tacho zu löschen.
> 
> Habe aber alles gegeben. Bin gefahren wie Sau. Siehe Beweisfoto.


 
Hey, bist Du sicher das Du im richtigen Krankenhaus warst und wirklich an der Leiste operiert wurdest?


----------



## joscho (6. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hey, bist Du sicher das Du im richtigen Krankenhaus warst und wirklich an der Leiste operiert wurdest?



Ich habe ihm auch schon gesagt, dass irgendwas mit seinen Händen nicht stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Januar 2008)

Er war im richtigen Krankenhaus.
Ich kenne den Arzt 
Der ist mit unseren Team gut befeundet.


----------



## ultra2 (7. Januar 2008)

He Leute,

es ist nur der neue Helm der mich so ungewohnt schnittig aussehen läßt. 
Und zu den Händen: Das sind die schweinegeilen Winterhandschuhe.


----------



## Tazz (7. Januar 2008)

Ultra2 Du siehst super schnittig mit dem Helm aus  

und die Handschuhe möchte ich dann auch wenn die was Taugen 

Dann rollt es auch richtig super wenn die Finger warm sind


----------



## joscho (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube es wird Zeit für ein Laufband 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GymBq6vBvRw


----------



## ultra2 (8. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird Zeit für ein Laufband
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GymBq6vBvRw



Komm gar nicht erst auf so blöde Ideen. 

Fahr Rad.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Januar 2008)

@Renate - Da Du ja heute nicht fährst, geh mal nach nebenan und halte sie durch fleißiges Spammen vom Radfahren ab.


----------



## Tazz (8. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird Zeit für ein Laufband
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GymBq6vBvRw



He he  

*Wie süß* 

aber wir alle machen das nicht  *wir fahren Rad*


----------



## Tazz (8. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Renate - Da Du ja heute nicht fährst, geh mal nach nebenan und halte sie durch fleißiges Spammen vom Radfahren ab.



Hmmmmm .............. also wenn ich´s recht betrachte  , ist neben an der letzte Eintrag von mir  
* Wie konnte das passieren ??*


----------



## ultra2 (8. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmmmm .............. also wenn ich´s recht betrachte  , ist neben an der letzte Eintrag von mir
> * Wie konnte das passieren ??*



Dann übernehmen wir diesen Fred halt auch noch. 

Natürlich nur für die sinnlosen Sachen.

Ich fang direkt mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2008)

@ TEAM III

Kann mal eben einer drei Punkte machen? 

Dann kann ich mal schnell nach nebenan und rumstänkern.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Januar 2008)

ich werde nach der Arbeit wieder kontern 
Euer fahren nützt nichts


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> ich werde nach der Arbeit wieder kontern



Wir doch auch. 



2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Euer fahren nützt nichts



Und fang jetzt nicht an zu heulen, ihr habt es ja nicht anders gewollt.  Wäre ja sonst auch langweilig


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2008)

@ TEAM III

Da ja sonst keiner hier was reinschreibt, gehört der Fred jetzt mir.                 

Aber ihr könnt Schreibbons kaufen. 

Achso, was ich eigentlich sage wollte: Da wir ja jetzt wieder die regionale Rangliste anführen, werde ich mich morgen mal zurück lehnen und die Konkurrenz (kann man sie noch so nennen?) beobachten.


----------



## Tazz (9. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @ TEAM III
> 
> Da ja sonst keiner hier was reinschreibt, gehört der Fred jetzt mir.
> 
> ...



*Nee nee das kannste ja vergessen*  
Die Bons mußt Du bei mir kaufen  

Ach , und der Rallef ist schon über die 500 Punkte  
und ich hab ne Schnapszahl und kann ab jetzt nicht mehr fahren  und ich mu0 ja auf unseren ultra2 warten damit er Punkte mäßig wieder mitreden kann


----------



## joscho (9. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach , und der Rallef ist schon über die 500 Punkte
> und ich hab ne Schnapszahl und kann ab jetzt nicht mehr fahren  und ich mu0 ja auf unseren ultra2 warten damit er Punkte mäßig wieder mitreden kann



Und ich mache dieses Jahr bestimmt noch die 300 voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (10. Januar 2008)

> Und ich mache *dieses Jahr* bestimmt noch die 300 voll



Dieses Jahr...also du meinst inklusive dem WP 08/09, der Ende des Jahres losgeht?


----------



## joscho (10. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr...also du meinst inklusive dem WP 08/09, der Ende des Jahres losgeht?



Ich wollte mir das mal offen halten - ein bischen Druck raus nehmen


----------



## Tazz (10. Januar 2008)

*So ein Mist*  

Jetzt muß ich doch die Schnapszahl aufgeben .........................  

Aber gut  alles für´s Team


----------



## joscho (10. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *So ein Mist*
> 
> Jetzt muß ich doch die Schnapszahl aufgeben .........................
> 
> Aber gut  alles für´s Team



Na, dann halt auf zur nächsten


----------



## Tazz (10. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Na, dann halt auf zur nächsten



jaaaaaaaa das schon  

Aber ich mag so gerne die ..........
*vier*  
4

*IIII*  


    

   

na ja  Du weißt schon was ich ausdrücken möchte


----------



## Konfuzius (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kinders!
Habt Ihr gesehen? Die Anmeldefrist für Limbourgs Mooiste geht los!   
Hier: https://www.inschrijven.nl/2008/limburgsmooiste/


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Kinders!
> Habt Ihr gesehen? Die Anmeldefrist für Limbourgs Mooiste geht los!
> Hier: https://www.inschrijven.nl/2008/limburgsmooiste/



Ja sischer - man wird ja schließlich pers. eingeladen  Nur leider in der falschen Sprache. Im unteren Teil verläßt mich mein Erinnerungs- und Entzifferungsvermögen dann doch komplett  Die Felder bei "Betaling" waren nur für Einheimische, oder  Wir überweisen einfach nach Aachen


----------



## Tazz (11. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Kinders!
> Habt Ihr gesehen? Die Anmeldefrist für Limbourgs Mooiste geht los!
> Hier: https://www.inschrijven.nl/2008/limburgsmooiste/



Hab auch eine Einladung bekommen !?    

Werde versuchen mich erfolgreich anzumelden !!
Denke aber auch das in Aachen die richtige Bank für die Überweisung ist


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hab auch eine Einladung bekommen !?



Logisch, so nette Radler wie uns haben die gerne dabei 



> Werde versuchen mich erfolgreich anzumelden !!



Ich habe es getan  Meine Nummer ist *A281 
* 
Aber von bezahlen stand da jetzt nichts  Soll mir recht sein.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan  Meine Nummer ist *A281
> *



Meine Nummer lautet: A358


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (12. Januar 2008)

> Meine Nummer lautet: A358



Komisch. Ich dachte immer, Häftlinge hätte 6-stellige Nummern...


----------



## joscho (12. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich dachte immer, Häftlinge hätte 6-stellige Nummern...




Das kommt davon wenn man sein Wissen nur aus Donald Duck Heftchen bezieht  Hier handelt es sich um niederländische Nummern ! Deswegen das A(usland)


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2008)

Kleine Unterstützung meinerseits  ............................

wäre dann auch dort angemeldet  

Meine Nummer ist *A894*


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Januar 2008)

Na, ich denn nun auch. Bin aber schon vierstellig  * A1203*


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, ich denn nun auch. Bin aber schon vierstellig  * A1203*



Mach Dir nix draus  kommst Du zwischen uns, wird dann nicht weiter auffallen    und wir haben dochauch  noch die Schicke Einheitskleidung 


*Ich freue mich *


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Januar 2008)

Nachdem das letztes Mal so unkompliziert mit den Startunterlagen war , hab ich sie mir diesmal auch wieder nicht zuschicken lassen.

Was macht eigentlich die Sonja? Man hört gar nix!  

*Ist unsere Aussenstelle auch wieder dabei?  *


----------



## joscho (13. Januar 2008)

Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut - meine Startnummer ist doch die *A831




*


----------



## ultra2 (13. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut - meine Startnummer ist doch die *A831
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, du hast dein neues Racebike schon fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## joscho (13. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ah, du hast dein neues Racebike schon fertig aufgebaut.



Geht höllisch ab das Teil. Aus Gewichtsgründen habe ich die Sattelstütze (und vieles andere) weg gelassen, an die Sitzposition muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen - aber sonst einfach Klasse. Und ist ein echter Singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)

Respekt. Netter Versuch uns vom Thron zustoßen heute. 
Hat aber nicht so geklappt, was ???  

War aber auch ein Traum Wetter heute, wünsche schöne Woche.
Das nächste WE kommt bestimmt.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Respekt. Netter Versuch uns vom Thron zustoßen heute.
> Hat aber nicht so geklappt, was ???
> 
> War aber auch ein Traum Wetter heute, wünsche schöne Woche.
> Das nächste WE kommt bestimmt.



Wie hieß es schon bei Paulchen Panther: "Heute ist nicht aller Tage..." 

Wir wollen euch ja im Augenblick nur nicht uneinholbar davon ziehen lassen. 

Euch auch eine schöne möglichst radlose Woche.


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Respekt. Netter Versuch uns vom Thron zustoßen heute.
> Hat aber nicht so geklappt, was ???



Und ich hab mir so ne Mühe gemacht  , Du wolltest doch nicht mehr so viel fahren ? ......( kein verlas aus der Windeckerecke ) 

Wüsche euch natürlich auch ne schöne Woche,und ich glaube Dein Rad muß jetzt mal dringend zur Inspektion für ca. 14 Tage


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir so ne Mühe gemacht  , Du wolltest doch nicht mehr so viel fahren ? ......( kein verlas aus der Windeckerecke )
> 
> Wüsche euch natürlich auch ne schöne Woche,und ich glaube Dein Rad muß jetzt mal dringend zur Inspektion für ca. 14 Tage


 
Is ja nicht viel, nur lange. Und ruhig.
Mein Rad zur Inspektion? OK, dann nimm ich ein anderes Aber ich könnte auch mal wieder laufen 
Also dann


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Respekt. Netter Versuch uns vom Thron zustoßen heute.
> Hat aber nicht so geklappt, was ???



Ach, wir haltens damit so, wie Ihr:  



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns auch wieder überholen. Wir sind lieber die Jäger. Dann beobachten wir
> 
> 
> .


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Is ja nicht viel, nur lange. Und ruhig.
> Mein Rad zur Inspektion? OK, dann nimm ich ein anderes Aber ich könnte auch mal wieder laufen
> Also dann



Gib es doch zu, ihr hofft wenn ihr eintragt, ihr hättet den Vorsprung ausgebaut. 

Und wir hoffen beim Eintragen, wir haben euren Vorsprung nicht größer werden lassen. 

Und wenn das Tazz nicht so eine laue Woche gehabt hätte, wären wir mindestens pari.


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gib es doch zu, ihr hofft wenn ihr eintragt, ihr hättet den Vorsprung ausgebaut.
> 
> Und wir hoffen beim Eintragen, wir haben euren Vorsprung nicht größer werden lassen.
> 
> Und wenn das Tazz nicht so eine laue Woche gehabt hätte, wären wir mindestens pari.



Von wegen laue Woche  .......
ach ja  noch ein kleiner Tip für die Konkurrenz besser Laufen als Rad fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)

Naja, es ist auf jedenfall nicht einfach mit euch. 
Aber OK, da meine Saison dieses Jahr früh beginnt, kann ich auch jetzt schon jeden km gebrauchen.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Von wegen laue Woche  .......
> ach ja  noch ein kleiner Tip für die Konkurrenz besser Laufen als Rad fahren



Ich sage nur Mittwoch 

Und wo wir schon dabei sind. @ all - Was war am 03.01.2008?  (Der Rallef wollte das ja ewig aufs Brot geschmiert bekommen - hier hat er es zum ständigen nachlesen )

Muß es nicht heißen: Lauf Forrest lauf

Äh...an was erinnert mich das noch?


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Muß es nicht heißen: Lauf Forrest lauf
> 
> Äh...an was erinnert mich das noch?



Ich könnte es Dir sagen


----------



## soka70 (14. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Sonja? Man hört gar nix!
> 
> *Ist unsere Aussenstelle auch wieder dabei?  *



Die arbeitet und arbeitet und spinnt im Studio auf dem Rad und trainiert den Rücken und den Bauch und läuft durch den Geistinger Wald...... Nur mit dem MTB klappts grad nicht so richtig...

Holland???? Den Spaß lass` ich mir doch nicht entgehen!?!?!?! Werde mich am Wochende anmelden, gebe dann meine Startnummer offziell bekannt!!!! (Hoffe ich finde diesmal die richtige Stelle fürs Zuschicken der Startformalien... )

Wie ich lese gehts Euch soweit allen gut (Grippeinfektionen, OP´s...) alles überwunden und Ihr punktet echt klasse!!! Bin stolz auf Euch!!!!!


----------



## joscho (15. Januar 2008)

Hi Sonja,



soka70 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem MTB klappts grad nicht so richtig...



Du solltest wirklich mal wieder mit uns fahren - und zwar vor Limburg  Vlt. Sonntag 



> Holland???? Den Spaß lass` ich mir doch nicht entgehen!?!?!?! Werde mich am Wochende anmelden, gebe dann meine Startnummer offziell bekannt!!!! (Hoffe ich finde diesmal die richtige Stelle fürs Zuschicken der Startformalien... )


Ich bin sicher, dass Du das schaffen wirst  Ich glaube es war das einzige was 5 EUR kostet 



> Wie ich lese gehts Euch soweit allen gut (Grippeinfektionen, OP´s...) alles überwunden und Ihr punktet echt klasse!!! Bin stolz auf Euch!!!!!


Ja, nur die Windecker machen etwas Stress  Und die Wettervorhersage für diese Woche deprimiert und macht wenig Hoffnung auf Punkte. Da sind die Trockenkurbler natürlich im Vorteil.

Bis (hoffentlich) bald
joerg


----------



## Tazz (15. Januar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wie ich lese gehts Euch soweit allen gut (Grippeinfektionen, OP´s...) alles überwunden und Ihr punktet echt klasse!!! Bin stolz auf Euch!!!!!



*Liiiiiiiiiebelein * 

Was freue ich mich Dich hier bei uns zu lesen    

Wie ich erkennen kann hast Du deinen Skiurlaub bestens bestritten   und könntest bald mal wieder auf das rollende Ding ( Rad/Fahrrad) umsteigen   ... wir sind wirklich immer noch sehr langsam, es wird Dir keiner weg rollen also zumindest nicht wenn ich dabei bin  

Schön das es Dir gut geht  

Tschüß Küken


----------



## ultra2 (15. Januar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Die arbeitet und arbeitet und spinnt im Studio auf dem Rad und trainiert den Rücken und den Bauch und läuft durch den Geistinger Wald...... Nur mit dem MTB klappts grad nicht so richtig...
> 
> Holland???? Den Spaß lass` ich mir doch nicht entgehen!?!?!?! Werde mich am Wochende anmelden, gebe dann meine Startnummer offziell bekannt!!!! (Hoffe ich finde diesmal die richtige Stelle fürs Zuschicken der Startformalien... )
> 
> Wie ich lese gehts Euch soweit allen gut (Grippeinfektionen, OP´s...) alles überwunden und Ihr punktet echt klasse!!! Bin stolz auf Euch!!!!!



Hurra, es lebt   

Hoffe doch wir sehen uns noch vor Holland. Zum Beispiel an der Sieglinde.


----------



## soka70 (16. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hurra, es lebt
> 
> Hoffe doch wir sehen uns noch vor Holland. Zum Beispiel an der Sieglinde.



Natürlich, Ihr wisst doch, gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel und böse......(?)   

Zur Planung: Sonntag (20.) habe ich Dominik-Dienst, er hat am Montag Geburtstag, so werden wir noch ein paar Dinge gemeinsam erledigen müssen, nächsten Sonntag (27.) bin ich seit längerem mit meinem SpaßFrauenTeam verabredet, dann ist Karnevalssonntag (denke, da habe ich Kopfweh vom verherigen Abend...)

Liebes Team, ich kann am 10. Februar (ist auch noch knapp vor Holland) fahren wir zusammen?!?!?!??! (Bitte soka-punkte-tauglich, tazz hat`s mir versprochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Natürlich, Ihr wisst doch, gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel und böse......(?)
> 
> Zur Planung: Sonntag (20.) habe ich Dominik-Dienst, er hat am Montag Geburtstag, so werden wir noch ein paar Dinge gemeinsam erledigen müssen, nächsten Sonntag (27.) bin ich seit längerem mit meinem SpaßFrauenTeam verabredet, dann ist Karnevalssonntag (denke, da habe ich Kopfweh vom verherigen Abend...)
> 
> Liebes Team, ich kann am 10. Februar (ist auch noch knapp vor Holland) fahren wir zusammen?!?!?!??! (Bitte soka-punkte-tauglich, tazz hat`s mir versprochen)



So soka70lein  

Sorry für die späte Antwort , ich mußte die letzten zwei Tage Karneval feiern  und heute mußte ich Rad fahren  

Aber sicher fahren wir dann am 10 Februar  ...... oder hattest Du geglaubt Du kämmst um die Sache drum herrum  

*Ich freue mich*


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sorry , ich mußte die letzten zwei Tage Karneval feiern  *. *


 
Gibts dafür Punkte   ????

Was ist das für ein Wetter draußen ?
Egal, ich muß jetzt raus !

P:S: *Ich* mag kein Karneval.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gibts dafür Punkte   ????



Leider nicht. 



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Wetter draußen ?
> Egal, ich muß jetzt raus !



Von uns aus kannst du ruhig mal mit deinem Ar... zu hause bleiben. 
Aber nicht auf der Rolle.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Vorteile eines fotografischen Erinnerungsvermögens
> 
> Schönes Foto
> 
> ...



Soviel zu den Vorteilen des fotografischen Erinnerungsvermögens. 

Ich/wir warten immer noch auf die Zusendung.


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gibts dafür Punkte   ????



Genau das hat mich auch mein Team gefragt  

Natürlich gibt es *da *auch Punkte  nur nicht für den WP  
*aber man kann ja nicht alles haben *



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Wetter draußen ?
> Egal, ich muß jetzt raus !



Nein *kleiner* *Kimba* Löwe  das Wetter ist extra schlecht damit Du zu Hause die Socken stopfen kannst  , (ich meine das muß ja auch hin und wieder erledigt werden  )



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> P:S: *Ich* mag kein Karneval.



Na ja   ....... also Pierre  ........ kein Problem  ...... ich verzeihe Dir  , wir könnten dran arbeiten


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, jetzt mach schon, nimm die Tazz und mich ins Team!
> 
> Der TEAMkolllege



Wir sprachen gestern drüber.


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sprachen gestern drüber.



Ich kann gar nicht sprechen  muß ne Verwechslung sein


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Soviel zu den Vorteilen des fotografischen Erinnerungsvermögens.
> 
> Ich/wir warten immer noch auf die Zusendung.



Freundlich bleiben.
Die Erinnerung löste bei mir nicht höchste Priorität fürs Raussuchen und Zusenden aus.

Sende mir Deine E-Mail-Addy zu, dann schick ich Dir die ZIP-Datei der MTB-Tour 003 "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre".

Ich veröffentliche schon seit 'langer' Zeit keine GPS-Tracks. Die damalige Diskussion um die Veröffentlichung der Trails auf der Frosthelm-Website bestärkt mich in meiner Einstellung weiterhin.

Ich wünsche Euch dennoch viel Spass beim Nachfahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch 
Jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los,.......
Aus den gejagten werden jetzt die Jäger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los,.......
> Aus den gejagten werden jetzt die Jäger.



Danke, danke ...

...aber der WP ist noch sooooooo lang. Da könntet ihr unseren riesig erscheinenden Vorsprung noch wettmachen.


----------



## joscho (19. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke, danke ...
> 
> ...aber der WP ist noch sooooooo lang. Da könntet ihr unseren riesig erscheinenden Vorsprung noch wettmachen.



Na, ob das die richtige Taktik ist  Ich würde eher sagen; "Jungs, das schafft ihr doch sowieso nicht mehr. Macht euch nicht so einen Strress. Lasst es einfach sein - und sooo schlecht ist Platz 2 ja auch nicht".


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

He, wir sind Racer. Der zweite ist der Erste Verlierer.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

12 Punkte hat der Wurzel bestimmt noch offen.

Seid ihr morgen unterwegs ??
Wurzel und ich wollen morgen durchs Siegtal bis Siegburg und zurück.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 12 Punkte hat der Wurzel bestimmt noch offen.
> 
> Seid ihr morgen unterwegs ??
> Wurzel und ich wollen morgen durchs Siegtal bis Siegburg und zurück.



Ihr seit ein zähes Völckchen. 

Wenns nicht regnet sind wir in Teilen morgen auch was unterwegs. Wir sind ja ein wenig mehr wetterabhängig da von uns alles nur vor Tür gefahren wird.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr seit ein zähes Völckchen.
> 
> Wenns nicht regnet sind wir in Teilen morgen auch was unterwegs. Wir sind ja ein wenig mehr wetterabhängig da von uns alles nur vor Tür gefahren wird.


 
Ja, die Rolle ( Ergo).

Ich mach das ja nur für Rekom oder wenns zu spät wird in der Woche. 
Ganz ehrlich, das kann jeder bestätigen, *ich liebe schlechtes Wetter fürs MTBen. *Mir liegt das, eigentlich.( nicht immer ).
Im Raum Siegburg seid ihr aber nicht unterwegs, oder ??
Frage wegen:
Wir sollten mal zusammenfahren, nicht nur schreiben. Ab mitte Feb fangt bei uns die Saison an, wenn dann jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, die Rolle ( Ergo).
> 
> Ich mach das ja nur für Rekom oder wenns zu spät wird in der Woche.
> Ganz ehrlich, das kann jeder bestätigen, *ich liebe schlechtes Wetter fürs MTBen. *Mir liegt das, eigentlich.( nicht immer ).
> ...



Ich darf ja wegen der Leisten-Op erst ab ende Januar wieder richtig ins Gelände. Morgen sind wir an/bei der Sophienhöhe unterwegs. http://shtbham.5brach.net/

Kommt doch da hin.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Sophienhöhe?
Sagt mir was.

Helf mir. DB Bahnhof ???


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sophienhöhe?
> Sagt mir was.
> 
> Helf mir.



Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du auf den Link klickst. 

Liegt in etwa bei Frechen, Quadrath-Ichendorf.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Auf dem Link sehe ich keinen Bahnhof, oder großen Parkplatz .

Frechen! Ne,zu weit. Sorry.

Die Gegend sieht aber sehr Interessant aus.Trails ??

Berge ? Nicht wirklich, oder.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Ich dachte immer ihr seid von der Schäl Sick.  Ok,das ........!


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Auf dem Link sehe ich keinen Bahnhof, oder großen Parkplatz .
> 
> Frechen! Ne,zu weit. Sorry.
> 
> ...



Parkplatz wäre wahrscheinlich kein Problem, Bahnhof - keine Ahnung. 

Ja, die Gegend ist bestimmt interessant, ob Trails da sind werden wir sehen müßen. Berge? Wahrscheinlich nur die Sophienhöhe. Ist halt eher Senioren- und Versehrtengerecht. 

Wir könnten eventuell übernächstes Wochenende was in eurer Nähe fahren. Nur nicht schnell.

So, jetzt ab ins Bett - euch viel Spass morgen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir könnten eventuell übernächstes Wochenende was in eurer Nähe fahren. Nur nicht schnell.


 
Also 02.02 oder 03.02. Ok, ich höre mal nach was wir da haben.
Jetzt schon mal den Vorschlag: Start Eitorf, und dann Sieg aufwärts, und so das jeder spaß am fahren hat, locker kein Tempo, ich will euch ja mal unsere gegend zeigen.
Bei mehr Interesse kann man ja eine Tour in den LMB Starten.


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also 02.02 oder 03.02. Ok, ich höre mal nach was wir da haben.
> Jetzt schon mal den Vorschlag: Start Eitorf, und dann Sieg aufwärts, und so das jeder spaß am fahren hat, locker kein Tempo, ich will euch ja mal unsere gegend zeigen.
> Bei mehr Interesse kann man ja eine Tour in den LMB Starten.



*Da sind wir dabei*  

Stichworte wie : .....................kein Tempo  
                      ........................................... locker leicht  
                      ........................................... und Spaß 


Grüße und gute Nacht


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Ah, ihr habt gewechselt.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also 02.02 oder 03.02. Ok, ich höre mal nach was wir da haben.
> Jetzt schon mal den Vorschlag: Start Eitorf, und dann Sieg aufwärts, und so das jeder spaß am fahren hat, locker kein Tempo, ich will euch ja mal unsere gegend zeigen.
> Bei mehr Interesse kann man ja eine Tour in den LMB Starten.



Super Idee! Da simmer dabei  

Und wenn ihr danach noch ein freies Wochenende findet, basteln wir Euch eine schöne Tour hier in "unserer" Gegend.
*Mit* Trails natürlich  

Übrigens kommen 4 von 5 von uns tatsächlich von der "Schäl Sick" - der eindeutig schöneren Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Übrigens kommen 4 von 5 von uns tatsächlich von der "Schäl Sick" - der eindeutig schöneren Seite



Noch so ein Ding und Du wirst nach DDorf abgeschoben


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Noch so ein Ding und Du wirst nach DDorf abgeschoben



Na, Du kannst uns ja gleich vom Gegenteil überzeugen  
Das Regenradar sieht nicht soooo schlecht aus


----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, Du kannst uns ja gleich vom Gegenteil überzeugen
> Das Regenradar sieht nicht soooo schlecht aus



Ich werde mich bemühen 
Wir sollten einen Drachen mitnehmen, fall es langweilig wird


----------



## ralf (20. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Noch so ein Ding und Du wirst nach DDorf abgeschoben



... das wäre definitiv die Höchststrafe ...  
.
.
.
Das hat noch niemend ohne gröbste seelische Verbiegungen überstanden ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... das wäre definitiv die Höchststrafe ...



Aber er hätte es dann ja auch verdient 



> Das hat noch niemend ohne gröbste seelische Verbiegungen überstanden ...



Ich wollte ihn dann auch nicht zurück


----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, Du kannst uns ja gleich vom Gegenteil überzeugen



Ok, dann mal los 
Also Matsch gibt es bei Euch auch noch




Aber so eine Endzeitgegend 



Oder so ein Spielzeug 






Solch kreative Wegführung 



Einen Römerturm 








Mit steiler Treppe 




So viel Sand 





Und gibt es bei Dir auch tierischen Gegenwind und unechten Regen 

Und das alles auf *einer *Tour  Hat wie immer *Spaß *gemacht - und diesmal sogar besonders viel.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Und das alles auf *einer *Tour  Hat wie immer *Spaß *gemacht - und diesmal sogar besonders viel.



Stimmt. Und wo hat man das schon: Schlammdownhill in Mondlandschaft mit direkt anschließender Waschanlage?  









Echt interessant, Eure Seite


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Freundlich bleiben.
> Die Erinnerung löste bei mir nicht höchste Priorität fürs Raussuchen und Zusenden aus.
> 
> Sende mir Deine E-Mail-Addy zu, dann schick ich Dir die ZIP-Datei der MTB-Tour 003 "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre".
> ...



Sorry, war gar nicht unfreundlich gemeint. 

Vielen Dank für den Track. Werden wir sicherlich wenns noch jemals trockener wird nachfahren.


----------



## juchhu (20. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry, war gar nicht unfreundlich gemeint.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Track. Werden wir sicherlich wenns noch jemals trockener wird nachfahren.



Kein Problem, lag wahrscheinlich an der Erinnerung zu vergangenen Postings, dass ich den Eindruck einer mangelnden Freundlichkeit gewonnen hatte.

Die Routenführung am Südufer zwischen 07:00 und 04:00 (Richtungszeiger, nicht Uhrzeit) ist ganz nett. Trockenheit erleichert die Runde enorm. Meine favorisierte Startzeit im Sommer ist 05:30 Uhr morgens. Bis 10:00 Uhr kann man in der Regeln die anderen gesichteten Waldnutzer an einer Hand abzählen. 

Bin 2002/2003 regelmäßig die Runde mit meinem Hund abgefahren.

Viel Spass bei der MTB Tour 003 "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre" 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2008)

Kimba und Co. sind wohl doch nicht gefahren. 

Oder haben wir sie mit unserer Tour verschreckt. 

@ flämischer Löwe - war nix mit der Siegtour?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mich aufs Sofa gelegt und vor mir her geschnurrt .


----------



## Tazz (20. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aufs Sofa gelegt und vor mir her geschnurrt .



*Sah sicher süß aus*


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aufs Sofa gelegt und vor mir her geschnurrt .



Auch mal sehr schön. 

Ihr habt euch ja auch nicht im Nacken sitzen.


----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Echt interessant, Eure Seite



Ach, das sagst Du jetzt nur wegen Düsseldorf 

Das hat zwar bestimmt unsere Räder heute um 1000 km altern lassen, aber dafür sind wir auch auf *Platz 9* im globalen Ranking


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, das sagst Du jetzt nur wegen Düsseldorf



Also wenn Düsseldorf, dann möcht ich aber auf die rechtsrheinische Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (20. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und wo hat man das schon: Schlammdownhill in Mondlandschaft mit direkt anschließender Waschanlage?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/18071
> 
> ...


 
Mich irritiert jetzt aber das Ihr die Waschanlage "umgeht"


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2008)

> Mich irritiert jetzt aber das Ihr die Waschanlage "umgeht"



Naja, so wie es aussieht, haben sie ihre Räder doch gar nicht dreckig gemacht...also wozu waschen?


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mich irritiert jetzt aber das Ihr die Waschanlage "umgeht"



Da für den weiteren Tourverlauf die gleichen Bodenverhältnisse zu erwarten waren wie vorher, wollten wir das Geld für die Waschanlage sparen


----------



## Tazz (21. Januar 2008)

Was war das fein gestern  

Das Rad mußte ich beim Konfuzius reinigen ........ Bah, was für ein Matsch da dran war  ....... na ja hat der Rallef jetzt im Garten liegen


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Kerl, ein ganz schlimmer Spamer...
> 
> Tja, der 1600 Punkte Udo wird euch das Leben zur Hölle machen - da bleibt also bestenfalls Platz 2.



Ich habe da nochmal was rausgekramt.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe da nochmal was rausgekramt.


 
Alter Brunnenvergifter!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Alter Brunnenvergifter!



Aber Udo, was denkst Du nur?  

Ach ja, wir haben deinen Tipp beherzigt und bei H&S zu geschlagen.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir haben deinen Tipp beherzigt und bei H&S zu geschlagen.


 
Und was hats gegeben?


----------



## joscho (24. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und was hats gegeben?



Gore - wie immer  Passend zum Wetter diesmal Alp-X Jacken.


----------



## Tazz (25. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Gore - wie immer  Passend zum Wetter diesmal Alp-X Jacken.



Kommst Du gleich dann mit der *neuen Jacke* in den *Matsch*    

Ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (25. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kommst Du gleich dann mit der *neuen Jacke* in den *Matsch*
> 
> Ich schon



Klor - wenn ich es rechtzeitig bis auf die falsche Seite schaffe


----------



## Tazz (25. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Klor - wenn ich es rechtzeitig bis auf die falsche Seite schaffe



Schön über Deutz  ........ dann sollte das schon klappen  

Bis später  und nachher lecker essen


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

*Morgään Jungs * 

Werden wohl heute ein paar Pünkte einfahren  mit dem Schildbürger  .................. hauptsache schön langsam   und heute doch besser *nicht* die Matschjacke  könnte zu warm werden also doch besser die blaue  

Grüße Tazz


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Morgään Jungs *
> 
> Werden wohl heute ein paar Pünkte einfahren  mit dem Schildbürger  .................. hauptsache schön langsam   und heute doch besser *nicht* die Matschjacke  könnte zu warm werden also doch besser die blaue
> 
> Grüße Tazz



Hi Mädchen,

ich tendiere auch zur blauen. Soll ja nicht regnen heute  Vielleicht die graue mal in den Rucksack.

Bis gleich
joerg


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Mädchen,
> 
> ich tendiere auch zur blauen. Soll ja nicht regnen heute  Vielleicht die graue mal in den Rucksack.
> 
> ...



Rucksack ?? was ist denn das  



..................................


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Rucksack ?? was ist denn das
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................



Das ist das Ding in dem ich Deine Riegel transportiere


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist das Ding in dem ich Deine Riegel transportiere



Oooh   ach so   

Passt da noch ne Jacke von mir rein  ?


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Morgään Jungs *
> 
> Werden wohl heute ein paar Pünkte einfahren  mit dem Schildbürger  .................. hauptsache schön langsam   und heute doch besser *nicht* die Matschjacke  könnte zu warm werden also doch besser die blaue
> 
> Grüße Tazz



*Guten Abend Mädel und Jung,

*ich befürchte der Plural ist auf der Tour verschollen  Was so gar nicht gut für die Punkte wäre. Zumindest bräuchten wir eine glaubhafte Angabe eines Überlebenden damit wir seine Punkte eintragen können 
War eine schöne Tour heute (Danke Helmut ) mit vielen Bächen, Trails und Matsch. Und blau reichte trotzdem zum Glück ja auch völlig aus. Gerne in voller Länge bei etwas besserem Wetter.

Ciao...
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Januar 2008)

Kinders, wärt Ihr doch weiter mitgefahren!
Ihr habt ein paar schöne Trails an und hoch über der Wupper verpasst!  
(Naja, auf den allerschönsten Stellen waren wir mit Fahren beschäftigt und haben nicht fotografiert)









Ok ok, da waren auch ein paar Schiebepassagen...  





(In echt war der Weg da recht steil)
Hat mich manchmal an einige Passagen vom Alpencross erinnert 



joscho schrieb:


> *Guten Abend Mädel und Jung,
> 
> *ich befürchte der Plural ist auf der Tour verschollen  Was so gar nicht gut für die Punkte wäre.



Und wieso verschollen?  
Hab die Punkte doch sogar schon eingetragen!
Aber Ihr habt wieder zu wenig gemacht  
Ich hab doch gesagt, ihr sollt nicht unter 16 nach Hause kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Kinders, wärt Ihr doch weiter mitgefahren!
> Ihr habt ein paar schöne Trails an und hoch über der Wupper verpasst!



Tja, wie sagten schon die Rolling Stones;
*you can't always get what you want* 

Aber Du hast das ja sowohl im Hirn wie auch als Track (schick mal) gespeichert.



> Und wieso verschollen?


Nun ja, ich mach mir halt Sorgen wenn es schon Dunkel ist und der Jung noch nicht zu Hause 



> Hab die Punkte doch sogar schon eingetragen!


Nicht in MEINEM Internet - Da stand eben noch nix von Dir.



> Aber Ihr habt wieder zu wenig gemacht
> Ich hab doch gesagt, ihr sollt nicht unter 16 nach Hause kommen!


Es ging dann doch etwas schneller zurück als erwartet - trotz kleiner Umwege. Und Runden auf dem Parkplatz wollte dann auch Keiner mehr. Zum Glück haben wir ja Dich (wieder)


----------



## Handlampe (27. Januar 2008)

Tach TIII

Hab hier was Interessantes entdeckt: Termin

Wie schaut's. Lust mitzufahren.....alleine trau ich mich nicht.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Januar 2008)

-


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach TIII
> 
> Hab hier was Interessantes entdeckt: Termin
> 
> Wie schaut's. Lust mitzufahren.....alleine trau ich mich nicht.



Tach Uwe,

vom Jakobsweg von Wuppertal nach Köln hat der Schildbürger eben auch erzählt.
Ist ihn mal gefahren und der sei wohl ganz nett.
Und langsam/leicht klingt Team III-tauglich 
Team, was mein Ihr?



joscho schrieb:


> Nicht in MEINEM Internet - Da stand eben noch nix von Dir.


Dann ist *Dein *Internet 6 Minuten langsamer als *mein *Internet.  
Denn so viel hab ich *vor *Dir eingetragen!


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach TIII
> 
> Hab hier was Interessantes entdeckt: Termin



Hi Uwe,

danke für den Hinweis -klingt interessant. Etwas früh, aber machbar. Ich bin dafür - unter den üblichen Bedingungen 



> Wie schaut's. Lust mitzufahren.....alleine trau ich mich nicht.



Du machst mir Angst  Vielleicht dann doch lieber nicht 

Gruß
joerg


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dann ist *Dein *Internet 6 Minuten langsamer als *mein *Internet.



Logisch, ist ja MEIN Internet  Wobei mir 6 Minuten da etwas wenig vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach TIII
> 
> Hab hier was Interessantes entdeckt: Termin
> 
> Wie schaut's. Lust mitzufahren.....alleine trau ich mich nicht.



Habe gerade mal geschaut.

Es handelt sich um einen *Samstag !!
*Bahnverbindung:
Köln Hbf -> Wuppertal Hbf, Sa. 16.02.08, ab 09:13, Ankunft 9:41, Preis 11,50  + Fahhrad.

Das sind so die groben Eckdaten um einen Eindruck von der Sache zu bekommen. Ob es sich im Einzelnen um die geeignesten Bahnhöfe handelt  Kann man in jedem Zug ein Rad mitnehmen


----------



## Handlampe (27. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> [/B]Bahnverbindung:
> Köln Hbf -> Wuppertal Hbf, Sa. 16.02.08, ab 09:13, Ankunft 9:41, Preis 11,50  + Fahhrad.
> 
> Das sind so die groben Eckdaten um einen Eindruck von der Sache zu bekommen. Ob es sich im Einzelnen um die geeignesten Bahnhöfe handelt  Kann man in jedem Zug ein Rad mitnehmen



Hi Jörg

Wenn wir 5 Personen zusammen bekommen, können wir mit dem Wochenendticket fahren: Kostet 35 + Fahrräder

Würde ich dann besorgen, da ich ja schon ab Bonn im Zug sitze- ihr müsstet dann einfach nur in den richtigen Zug in Köln hüpfen....aber ich denke das kriegen wir hin.
Wir fahren Nahverkehr- da kann man immer Fahrräder mitnehmen- ohne vorher reservieren zu müssen.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Jörg
> 
> Wenn wir 5 Personen zusammen bekommen, können wir mit dem Wochenendticket fahren: Kostet 35 + Fahrräder
> 
> ...



Ich bin erstmal dafür.


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aber Ihr habt wieder zu wenig gemacht
> Ich hab doch gesagt, ihr sollt nicht unter 16 nach Hause kommen!



Also wieso wieder  dabei war ich sooooooo fleißig  

Na ja, der Jens hat eben die fehlenden Punkte eingefahren  5 fehlten noch  



Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach TIII
> 
> Hab hier was Interessantes entdeckt: Termin
> 
> Wie schaut's. Lust mitzufahren.....alleine trau ich mich nicht.



Na wenn Du dich so fürchtest  , dann fahre ich mit und passe auf das alle Wege fahrbar sind (aber Du fährst vor   ) 

Könnte mir vorstellen mitzufahren


----------



## ultra2 (28. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen mitzufahren



Habe mich schon eingetragen. Mein Bruder auch. 

Wenn wir zu viert fahren gibts wieder ne Menge Punkte.


----------



## Tazz (28. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe mich schon eingetragen. Mein Bruder auch.
> 
> Wenn wir zu viert fahren gibts wieder ne Menge Punkte.



Du Punktejunkie  

Hab mich gerade auch eingetragen und hoffe doch das Konfuzius auch mit kommt   damit sich die Bahnkarte vom Uwe lohnt ............... da will ich mich dann natürlich auch drauf verlassen  

So hoffe alle zufrieden     

Auf dem Jakobsweg soll man ja Gott näher kommen  hoffe dann mal für mich nicht zu nah und für alle anderen auch nicht , nur gedanklich natürlich 

Bla bla bla ......... und bla blub und trallala


----------



## sibby08 (29. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Jörg
> 
> Wenn wir 5 Personen zusammen bekommen, können wir mit dem Wochenendticket fahren: Kostet 35 + Fahrräder
> 
> ...


 
Habe mich auch mal eingetragen. Sofern meine Erkältung dis dahin vollständig weg ist sollte nichts dazwischen kommen. Ich würde dann voraussichtlich ab Bonn mit Uwe fahren.
Müssen es genau 5 Personen sein, oder können es auch mehr sein  .
Ich möchte mich jedenfalls nicht ins Ticket mit "einschmuggeln" da ihr im Vorfeld untereinander schon gesprochen habt. Also wenn Konfuzius sich noch anmeldet gehört von meiner Seite her ihm der Platz.


----------



## joscho (29. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch mal eingetragen. Sofern meine Erkältung dis dahin vollständig weg ist sollte nichts dazwischen kommen. Ich würde dann voraussichtlich ab Bonn mit Uwe fahren.



Freut mich. Und wenn Du Karneval sinnvoll nutzt, dann bist Du bis dahin auch wieder fit 



> Müssen es genau 5 Personen sein, oder können es auch mehr sein  .


Keine Ahnung  Sollte man aber im INet rausfinden können.



> Ich möchte mich jedenfalls nicht ins Ticket mit "einschmuggeln" da ihr im Vorfeld untereinander schon gesprochen habt. Also wenn Konfuzius sich noch anmeldet gehört von meiner Seite her ihm der Platz.


Klar fährt der Rallef mit - hast Du gehört Ralf Noch nicht angemeldet - wo gibt es denn so was 
Aber an dem Ticket soll es wahrlich nicht scheitern 

Bis spätestens dann und gute Besserung
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (29. Januar 2008)

> Freut mich. Und wenn Du Karneval sinnvoll nutzt, dann bist Du bis dahin auch wieder fit


 
Wie meinst Du das, etwa so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , oder so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


?



> Aber an dem Ticket soll es wahrlich nicht scheitern


 
Nö sicher nicht, wollte mich nur nicht einfach dazwischen mogeln


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2008)

Ach Udo, das kriegen wir schon hin. Würde mich freuen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (29. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das, etwa so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn der Hauptbestandteil von diesen Hustensäften und dem ganzen Zeug  Kommt also quasi aufs Gleiche raus  Nur Variante 1 ist preiswerter und schmeckt besser  


*Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen! *

*Eure Alcopops lieber einem Erwachsenen geben. Vielleicht bekommt ihr dafür dann einen Hustensaft.**
*


----------



## Handlampe (29. Januar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Müssen es genau 5 Personen sein, oder können es auch mehr sein  .
> Ich möchte mich jedenfalls nicht ins Ticket mit "einschmuggeln" da ihr im Vorfeld untereinander schon gesprochen habt. Also wenn Konfuzius sich noch anmeldet gehört von meiner Seite her ihm der Platz.




Max. gehen 5 Personen auf das Ticket. Is aber kein Problem. Ich hab die Bahncard 50 und würde dann mit einem Einzelticket fahren. 
Udo, dann kannst du dir dann auch überlegen von Hennef aus zu fahren, musste nicht extra vorher auf die richtige Rheinseite nach Bonn kommen. 
Musst halt dann nur das Ticket besorgen, is aber auch kein Problem, gibt's an jedem Automaten.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Januar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Klar fährt der Rallef mit - hast Du gehört Ralf Noch nicht angemeldet - wo gibt es denn so was



Natürlich fährt der Rallef mit  
Spät, aber nun angemeldet!  
(Ist ein bischen hektisch im Moment...  )


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jakobsweg-Aspiranten!

Nur schon mal zur Info:

Habe eben per PN mit unserem Guide skandinavia konferiert und geschrieben, dass wir wohl zu mindestens 6 Leuten aus Köln/Bonn kommen wollen.
Daraufhin meint sie, es wäre günstiger, einen anderen Startpunkt zu wählen:


			
				skandinavia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> dann wäre es vielleicht günstig, den Treffpunkt nach Wuppertal-Oberbarmen Bf zu verschieben. Dann müsst ihr maximal 1 x umsteigen und man muss das letzte Stück nicht mit dem Bus fahren. Für mich wäre der Treffpunkt auch besser. Und man hätte ca. 8 - 10km eine lockere Anfahrt an der Wupper entlang ... so zum warm werden, obwohl das ja von alleine kommt. ;-)
> 
> Nadine


Sie will das noch mit dem anderen angemeldeten Mitfahrer abstimmen.

Grüße
Rallef

PS: Kommt sonst noch wer mit? Wär doch auch was für unsere Aussenstelle?


----------



## joscho (29. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht umsteigen. Die paar KM vom Hbf nach Beyenburg kann man auch schon mal 2 Punkte machen 

Nun ja, lassen wir uns überraschen. Wer übrigens schon mal die Strecke sich anschauen möchte (z.B. in GE) http://www.fernwege.de/d/jakobsweg/index.html

Ich glaube, da gibt es noch viele andere nette Wege 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Jakobsweg-Aspiranten!
> 
> Nur schon mal zur Info:
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sie will das noch mit dem anderen angemeldeten Mitfahrer abstimmen.



Hat sie. Ich bin dafür.


----------



## sibby08 (29. Januar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... Udo, dann kannst du dir dann auch überlegen von Hennef aus zu fahren, musste nicht extra vorher auf die richtige Rheinseite nach Bonn kommen...


Frechheit, ich wohne auf der richtigen Rheinseite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn ich aber nach Bonn komme sind das schon 4 Punkte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schauen wir mal, erstmal muss ich wieder richtig gesund sein, sonst bringt es nichts. Ist ja auch noch bisschen Zeit...


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2008)

Wer lesen kann ...............................

werde auf jedenfall    nächstes mal erst hier lesen bevor ich fremden Leuten per PN Antworte ................................





Na ich bin so froh das ihr da seit  ist ja soweit schon alles geklärt 

Bis da hin 
Renate


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2008)

Oh je .................. 

was für ein bescheidenes Wetter heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich auch mal für den Jabobsweg am 16.2. angemeldet...vielleicht kriegen wir ja genug Leute für zwei Gruppenkarten zusammen?


----------



## sibby08 (30. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich auch mal für den Jabobsweg am 16.2. angemeldet...vielleicht kriegen wir ja genug Leute für zwei Gruppenkarten zusammen?


 


Jetzt fehlt noch der Cheetah und unser Höhlenschläfer


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich auch mal für den Jabobsweg am 16.2. angemeldet...vielleicht kriegen wir ja genug Leute für zwei Gruppenkarten zusammen?



Prima, jede Menge neue Gesichter. 

Frag doch mal Sonja, Renate, Carsten, Frank...


----------



## ultra2 (31. Januar 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein typisches Tourenbild.


----------



## Tazz (31. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein typisches Tourenbild.





*Ich liebe es *


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (1. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich auch mal für den Jabobsweg am 16.2. angemeldet...vielleicht kriegen wir ja genug Leute für zwei Gruppenkarten zusammen?



Bei der regen Beteiligung aus der Region kann ich nicht NEIN sagen....
Das 2te Gruppenticket rückt näher  


Lasst uns einen ganzen Waggon buchen,bei der masse Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Bei der regen Beteiligung aus der Region kann ich nicht NEIN sagen....
> Das 2te Gruppenticket rückt näher
> 
> 
> Lasst uns einen ganzen Waggon buchen,bei der masse Biker



Ob skandinavia dann dabei sein wird, oder ob das so ausgeht wie damals (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3583974&postcount=33) mit clarence


----------



## sibby08 (1. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ob skandinavia dann dabei sein wird, oder ob das so ausgeht wie damals (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3583974&postcount=33) mit clarence


 
Du bringst mich da gerade auf eine Idee...


----------



## skandinavia (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo, Freunde der brennenden Oberschenkel,

ich habe heute schon einmal eine kleine Erkundungstour gemacht, um zu überprüfen, ob der Weg tatsächlich ausgeschildert ist und um mir ein paar Eindrücke von der Wegbeschaffenheit zu machen.

Zwischen Beyenburg und Lennep würde ich es auf 60% Asphalt und 40% Gelände schätzen. Nach dem Stausee kommt ein ziemlich heftiger Abschnitt mit Wurzeln und Fels; da werden wir wohl alle rauf schieben müssen. Wer's dennoch schafft, dort ohne abzusteigen rauf zu fahren, der bekommt in Köln bei McDoof von mir eine Eistüte ausgegeben. Die ist dann auf jeden Fall verdient! Höhenmetermäßig ist das Ganze ansonsten nicht erwähnenswert gewesen. Es geht zwar ein paar Mal rauf, aber mir haben heute eher (Gegen)wind und moorähnliche Wiesen- und Feldwege zu schaffen gemacht.

Der Weg ist auf jeden Fall nett und einigermaßen ordentlich ausgeschildert. Ich habe nur 2x die Karte zücken müssen.

Als Einstieg schlage ich nun Wuppertal-Oberbarmen Bf vor. Das sind 8 - 10km mehr und die waren zu 80% auch ganz nett. An der Klosterkirche in Beyenburg  kommen wir ohnehin vorbei, und wer dort eingesammelt werden will, kann auch weiterhin direkt dorthin kommen.

Irgendwelche Insider-Anspielungen verbitte ich mir übrigens! ;-)

Bis dahin
Nadine


----------



## sibby08 (1. Februar 2008)

> Nach dem Stausee kommt ein ziemlich heftiger Abschnitt mit Wurzeln und Fels; da werden wir wohl alle rauf schieben müssen. Wer's dennoch schafft, dort ohne abzusteigen rauf zu fahren, der bekommt in Köln bei McDoof von mir eine Eistüte ausgegeben.


 
Mit dieser Ansage wirst Du bestimmt noch mehr animieren sich einzutragen.
Nimm vorsichthalber mal genug Geld mit  



> Irgendwelche Insider-Anspielungen verbitte ich mir übrigens! ;-)


 
Vergiss es! Wir sind hier im Köln/ Bonn und Umgebung Fred, da geht es nicht ohne


----------



## joscho (1. Februar 2008)

Hi Nadine,



skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo, Freunde der brennenden Oberschenkel,



ähm, bin ich da doch auf der falschen Veranstaltung  



> Nach dem Stausee kommt ein ziemlich heftiger Abschnitt mit Wurzeln und Fels; da werden wir wohl alle rauf schieben müssen. Wer's dennoch schafft, dort ohne abzusteigen rauf zu fahren, der bekommt in Köln bei McDoof von mir eine Eistüte ausgegeben.


Rallef - Du wirst gerufen  Wer bei 60% (oder waren es Ju***u-Grad) -Steigungen sich noch unterhalten würde wenn es dabei nicht so verdammt einsam wäre, der wird sich doch ein Eis verdienen 
Ich habe in meinem Leben wohl schon zu viel Eis gegessen als dass mich das reizen könnte - oder ich eine Chance hätte da rauf zu kommen.



> Als Einstieg schlage ich nun Wuppertal-Oberbarmen Bf vor. Das sind 8 - 10km mehr und die waren zu 80% auch ganz nett. An der Klosterkirche in Beyenburg  kommen wir ohnehin vorbei, und wer dort eingesammelt werden will, kann auch weiterhin direkt dorthin kommen.


Ich tendiere dazu, die ca. 7-8 km vom Hbf. nach Oberbarmen zu radeln. Ich denke da lohnt das umsteigen nicht. Meinungen?



> Irgendwelche Insider-Anspielungen verbitte ich mir übrigens! ;-)


Falls Du mich meinst, sei Dir versichert, dass es nicht böse gemeint ist. Nichtmal dem Löwen gegenüber 

Gruß
joerg


----------



## skandinavia (1. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich tendiere dazu, die ca. 7-8 km vom Hbf. nach Oberbarmen zu radeln. Ich denke da lohnt das umsteigen nicht. Meinungen?




Warum fahrt Ihr nicht gleich von Köln / Bonn aus los? Spart das Fahrgeld und so schnell wie der Zug werdet Ihr ja allemal sein. ;-)

Aber im Ernst: Ich finde es schrecklich, durch den Stadtschlauch von Wuppertal zu fahren. Man könnte natürlich auch über'n Berg, wenn man Angst hat, dass es zu langweilig wird ... 

Ich glaube, den Geldbeutel kann ich zu Hause lassen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das einer schafft. War ziemlich ausgewaschen, wurzelig-fies, felsig und steil. Wobei steil wohl das geringste Problem war. Aber wie gesagt: wenn das einer schafft, zahle ich gerne das Eis. Von mir aus auch zwei!


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ob skandinavia dann dabei sein wird, oder ob das so ausgeht wie damals (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3583974&postcount=33) mit clarence


 

He, ich bitte doch. 
 Wie kann ich das wieder gut machen. 
Nochmal Organisieren, dann *MIT MIR. *


----------



## joscho (1. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> He, ich bitte doch.
> Wie kann ich das wieder gut machen.



Ich glaube gar nicht  Damit hast Du Dich einfach "unsterblich" gemacht 



> Nochmal Organisieren, dann *MIT MIR. *


Kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden


----------



## skandinavia (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo, Freunde der großen Kettenblätter,

hat von Euch jemand zufällig die Kompass Wander- und Bikekarte Nr. 758 (Köln / Bonn / Ahrtal) und kann sie zur Tour mitbringen?

Ich habe die Streckenbeschreibung für den bisher von mir unerforschten Teil aus dem Jakobsweg-Wanderführer gepinnt, so dass man im Falle von abhanden gekommener / fehlender Beschilderung nach der Karte fahren kann. Für den nördlichen Teil bis Bergisch-Gladbach Schildgen habe ich die Karte Nr. 756 vorliegen.

Die letzten 20km haben übrigens keine Steigungen mehr. Wollt Ihr nicht doch direkt von Köln Hbf in die Pedalen treten? Denkt doch mal, wie viele Punkte das für den Winterpokal geben würde! ;-)

Nadine


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2008)

Hi Nadine,

von der Seite http://www.fernwege.de/d/jakobsweg/index.html habe ich mir mal die relevanten Abschnitte als GPS-Track gezogen um mir das in Google Earth anzuschauen. Wenn jeder der Mitfahrer, der ein GPS hat, sich den Track lädt, dann sollte so überhaupt nichts schief gehen können. Selbst wenn mal ein Grüppchen verloren geht 



> Die letzten 20km haben übrigens keine Steigungen mehr. Wollt Ihr nicht doch direkt von Köln Hbf in die Pedalen treten?


Ich fahre ja wirklich nicht gerne mit dem ÖPNV, aber das muss dann doch nicht sein. Vor allem bei der Uhrzeit.



> Denkt doch mal, wie viele Punkte das für den Winterpokal geben würde! ;-)



Nett das Du Dir Sorgen um unsere Punkte machst, aber wir können sogar bergab langsam sein 

ciao...
Joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (2. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn jeder der Mitfahrer, der ein GPS hat, sich den Track lädt, dann sollte so überhaupt nichts schief gehen können. Selbst wenn mal ein Grüppchen verloren geht



Ich sehe schon. Ich bin wohl der letzte Mohikaner, der noch aufs Kartenlesen, Entdecken und auch mal Verfahren steht. Das ist wohl eine vom austerben bedrohte Minderheit. ;-)



joscho schrieb:


> Nett das Du Dir Sorgen um unsere Punkte machst, aber wir können sogar bergab langsam sein



Auch eine Taktik! Also muss es heißen: Wer zuletzt bremst, der verliert wertvolle Punkte.


----------



## Tazz (2. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon. Ich bin wohl der letzte Mohikaner, der noch aufs Kartenlesen, Entdecken und auch mal Verfahren steht. Das ist wohl eine vom austerben bedrohte Minderheit.



Indianer sind weites gehend ausgestorben   Wie alt bist Du bloss  



skandinavia schrieb:


> Auch eine Taktik! Also muss es heißen: Wer zuletzt bremst, der verliert wertvolle Punkte.



*Vollkommen richtig *


----------



## ultra2 (2. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Indianer sind weites gehend ausgestorben   Wie alt bist Du bloss



Ich fürchte sie ist bedeutend jünger als wir.


----------



## Tazz (2. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte sie ist bedeutend jünger als wir.



Hmmm   .................. ist dann aber Zeitlich irgend wie hängen geblieben


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon. Ich bin wohl der letzte Mohikaner, der noch aufs Kartenlesen, Entdecken und auch mal Verfahren steht.



Du hast ja keine Vorstellung wo man mit so einem GPS überall hinkommt, und wo man niemals hin wollte 
Karten konnte ich noch nie lesen, und jetzt kann ich mein Navi nicht bedienen. Also eigentlich hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## ultra2 (2. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Vorstellung wo man mit so einem GPS überall hinkommt, und wo man niemals hin wollte
> Karten konnte ich noch nie lesen, und jetzt kann ich mein Navi nicht bedienen. Also eigentlich hat sich nichts geändert



Oh doch, die moderne Planlosigkeit braucht Batterien.


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach TIII
> 
> Hab hier was Interessantes entdeckt: Termin
> 
> Wie schaut's. Lust mitzufahren.....alleine trau ich mich nicht.



Ui ob ihr mich auch mitnehmt????

Aber welches Rad brauche ich da. 
Das eine ist ja nicht mehr so top fit seit der letzten Tour auf der anderen Rheinseite: 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2008)

Achtung!!​
Schattenmonster im Leuscheid entdeckt!! Diese haben Mountainbiker zum fressen gern und schlagen bevorzugt in entlegenen, verschneiten Waldgebieten zu. Die örtlichen Notfallstellen sind für Hinweise dankbar.


Den zwei armen Teufeln von heute Nachmittag konnte wohl nicht mehr geholfen werden. Ihre Bikes wurden einsam und verlassen am Tatort aufgefunden...


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den Geldbeutel kann ich zu Hause lassen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das einer schafft. War ziemlich ausgewaschen, wurzelig-fies, felsig und steil. Wobei steil wohl das geringste Problem war. Aber wie gesagt: wenn das einer schafft, zahle ich gerne das Eis. Von mir aus auch zwei!



Super eine Tour mit einer Herausforderung für die Handlampe. 

Ich kann dieser Versuchen wohl auch nicht widerstehen.
Ich liebe Eis!




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Achtung!!​
> Schattenmonster im Leuscheid entdeckt!! Diese haben Mountainbiker zum fressen gern und schlagen bevorzugt in entlegenen, verschneiten Waldgebieten zu. Die örtlichen Notfallstellen sind für Hinweise dankbar.
> 
> 
> Den zwei armen Teufeln von heute Nachmittag konnte wohl nicht mehr geholfen werden. Ihre Bikes wurden einsam und verlassen am Tatort aufgefunden...



Die Rohloff Brüder schon wieder! 
Hmm wieso war hier kein Schnee??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## DieKatze (3. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Die Rohloff Brüder schon wieder!
> Hmm wieso war hier kein Schnee???
> 
> 
> ...



Weil du schon wieder mutterseelenalleine unterwegs warst?
Wo ist eigentlich immer der Rest von deinem komischen "unMengenMitgliederzählendenVerien"? Gibts die nun, oder gibts die nicht?  Und wenn es die nicht gibt, wieso fährt dann nicht zumindest der "harte Kern" (sprich, die 2-5 Mitglieder) bei dir mit?

Komischer Verein. Und sowas will ernst genommen werden..tztz


----------



## skandinavia (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo, Freunde des batteriegestützen Navigation,

ich habe mich nun für 2 Treffpunkte entschieden:

A) Um 9:20h, Wuppertal-Oberbarmen Bf, Bahnhofsvorplatz

B) Um 10:00h, Wuppertal-Beyenburg, Klosterkirche in der Straße "Beyenburger Freiheit"

Bitte schreibt mir eine Nachricht, ob ich Euch an Punkt A oder B erwarten kann.

Da wir sowohl durch das Zentrum von Remscheid-Lennep als auch durch Wermelskirchen kommen, besteht die  Möglichkeit, unterwegs Verpflegung einzukaufen. Eine längere Pause (Einkehr) habe ich nicht eingeplant, stattdessen werden wir je nach Bedarf und Gelegenheit mehrere kleine Pausen machen; sozusagen "meals on wheels".


----------



## Tazz (3. Februar 2008)

*@ Redking* na sicher nehmen wir Dich mit   was Du allerdings für ein Rad benötigst  muß doch bei Dir bloss rollen   ich bin sicher das Du eins findest 

*@ Merlin *sau starke Bildchen nehme an das es auch sau kalt war


----------



## joscho (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Nadine,

da ja doch eine Menge Leute aus Kölle (und Umgebung) kommen, sollte man sich vlt. an den Zugverbindungen orientieren 

In Oberbarmen kommt da eigentlich nur der RE um 9:00Uhr in Frage. Der nächste dann wieder um 10:00Uhr. Irgendso ein Umsteigespöckes mit der RB macht von den Abfahrzeiten keinen Sinn. 

Kölle Alaaf
joerg


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2008)

> @ Merlin sau starke Bildchen nehme an das es auch sau kalt war



Danke...leider etwas verwackelt, sind auf der Flucht entstanden. Daher gabs auch keine kalten Füße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Super eine Tour mit einer Herausforderung für die Handlampe.
> 
> Ich kann dieser Versuchen wohl auch nicht widerstehen.
> Ich liebe Eis!
> ...


 
Dann trage Dich mal fix ein!
Und nimm das Rocky, die letzten 20 km sollen ja flach sein


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Danke...leider etwas verwackelt, sind auf der Flucht entstanden. Daher gabs auch keine kalten Füße


 
Komisch das ihr nur flüchten musstet und sich keiner für die Bikes interessiert hat, lag es etwa an Rohloff?


----------



## Cheetah (3. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Komisch das ihr nur flüchten musstet und sich keiner für die Bikes interessiert hat, lag es etwa an Rohloff?



Lieber Teamkollege Udo, du verkennst die Zusammenhänge. Ohne Rohloff wären wir nicht so weit in die Eiswüste vorgedrungen! Daraus folgt: Personen die schon eine Rohloff besitzen, brauchen keine zweite. Eine reicht fürs ganze Bikerleben.  

Außerdem, hätten Plastikbikes hätten den Kältetod erlitten.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Lieber Teamkollege Udo, du verkennst die Zusammenhänge. Ohne Rohloff wären wir nicht so weit in die Eiswüste vorgedrungen! Daraus folgt: Personen die schon eine Rohloff besitzen, brauchen keine zweite. Eine reicht fürs ganze Bikerleben.
> 
> Außerdem, hätten Plastikbikes hätten den Kältetod erlitten.


 
Sorry, konnte nicht direkt antworten weil ich mir gerade ein neues korrosionsunempfindliches Plastikteil ans Bike montiert habe  .
Ach zur Rohloff zitiere ich Dich mal selbst:


> Warum sind die die Crashpiloten aus meinen WP-Team, und fahren Rohloff? Ich habe Angst


(ich war bei der Tour damals dabei, hatte keinen Crash und fahre SRAM  ).


----------



## Cheetah (3. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Sorry, konnte nicht direkt antworten weil ich mir gerade ein *neues* korrosionsunempfindliches Plastikteil ans Bike montiert habe  .
> Ach zur Rohloff zitiere ich Dich mal selbst:
> 
> (ich war bei der Tour damals dabei, hatte keinen Crash und fahre SRAM  ).



Ich sag jetzt nichts dazu.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt nichts dazu.


Brauchst Du auch nicht, ich weiß das Du mich verstehst.


----------



## skandinavia (4. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hallo Nadine,
> 
> da ja doch eine Menge Leute aus Kölle (und Umgebung) kommen, sollte man sich vlt. an den Zugverbindungen orientieren



Hallo Jörg & der "Rest",

das macht tatsächlich Sinn. Ich hatte da noch eine andere Ankunftszeit von Euch im Kopf. Ihr wolltet ja erst unbedingt von Wuppertal Hbf aus fahren; und das wo der Zug durchfährt ...

Dann sagen wir 9:05h in Oberbarmen Bf auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz. Danach rollen wir dann erst einmal gemütlich zur Klosterkirche. Ggf. kann man dort den Start dann auch noch um 10 - 15 Minuten vorverlegen. Es wollen aber noch ca. 3 - 5 Leute aus Münster und Mönchengladbach kommen. Wenn das für die geht, starten wir halt ein bisschen früher. Ansonsten müssen wir noch ein paar Pilgerehrenrunden ums Kloster drehen oder so. Alt-Beyenburg ist auf jeden Fall ganz hübsch.


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2008)

Hey Fit****er 

Ich hab gerade euren *verlorenen* Teamkollegen gefunden  

Spielt sachen die keine Punkte machen 




Grüße die
Tazz


----------



## joscho (4. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg & der "Rest",
> 
> das macht tatsächlich Sinn. Ich hatte da noch eine andere Ankunftszeit von Euch im Kopf. Ihr wolltet ja erst unbedingt von Wuppertal Hbf aus fahren; und das wo der Zug durchfährt ...



Ne ne, das bezog sich auf:



> ... dann wäre es vielleicht günstig, den Treffpunkt nach Wuppertal-Oberbarmen Bf zu verschieben. Dann müsst ihr maximal 1 x umsteigen und man muss das letzte Stück nicht mit dem Bus fahren.


Und meine Aussage war, dass ICH keinen Bock auf umsteigen habe für die paar KM.



> Dann sagen wir 9:05h in Oberbarmen Bf auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz.


Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass auch um 10:00Uhr ein Zug aus Kölle ankommen soll  Und wie sieht es mit der Fraktion rund um die Ex-Hauptstadt aus 


Eine Möglichkeit, wenn Treffen um 10:00 Uhr in Oberbarmen;

Bonn Hbf., 8:31 Uhr, RB 11916
<<Mitfahrer ???>>
Köln - Deutz, 9:10 Uhr

>> Zeit für Kaffee <<

Köln - Deutz, 9:24 Uhr, RE 29716, Gleis 1
<<+ 4 Personen (TEAM III)>>
Oberbarmen, 10:00 Uhr

Das sollte ggf. noch mal Jemand gegenchecken. Ich fahre verdammt selten mit der Bahn  Für 9:00 Uhr gibt es bestimmt auch eine Möglichkeit, die will ich aber jetzt nicht raussuchen


----------



## skandinavia (4. Februar 2008)

Ich halte ein Treffen um 10.00h in Oberbarmen für zu spät. Dann würden wir erst gegen kurz vor 11h in Beyenburg starten können und ich habe ein wenig Sorge, dass uns hinten raus die Zeit ein wenig knapp wird, auch wenn die letzten 20km flach sind. Momentan sind wir insgesamt 14 Personen. Da irgendwie immer einer mal eben pinkeln, den Sattel verstellen oder sonst etwas machen muss und wir ja auch mal die ein oder andere kleine Pause machen wollen, wird der Realschnitt (also inklusive aller Päuschen) wohl wirklich gegen 10km/h tendieren.

Oder wir machen es so: Wir fahren um 9:00h und Ihr holt uns dann ein. ;-)

Jetzt bitte nicht wegen des frühen Aufstehens weinen. Ihr seid doch sicher alles beinharte Kollegen der Tretlagerquälkompanie! Und außerdem habe ich ja Eis für die Bergziegen versprochen. ;-)

P.S. Für die Bonner-Fraktion:

Bonn-Mehlem ab: 07:22
Bonn-Bad Godesberg ab: 	07:25 	 
Bonn Hbf ab: 07:31
Köln Hbf an: 08:02 	
Köln Hbf ab: 08:21 	
Wuppertal-Oberbarmen an: 09:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> P.S. Für die Bonner-Fraktion:
> 
> Bonn-Mehlem ab: 07:22
> Bonn-Bad Godesberg ab: 	07:25
> ...



Das finde ich OK. Als Umsteigebahnhof können wir dann aber Köln-Deutz festlegen, um uns mit Team III zu treffen.
Die Bonner Fraktion (Klaus, Udo, Tom & Tom) sagt mir dann aber bitte noch Bescheid, ob ihr nicht doch rechtsrheinisch nach Deutz fahrt, dann hol ich mir ein Einzelticket.


----------



## sibby08 (4. Februar 2008)

Mir wird langsam ganz schwindelig bei den vielen Möglichkeiten. Mir ist egal ob ich von Siegburg oder Bonn aus starte. Wenn ich Bahn fahre, dann  dienstlich mit dem ICE und da bucht eine Nette Dame auf der Arbeit das Ticket übers Reisebüro. Letzten November wollte ich dann mal mit der Bahn nach Köln und stand da ziemlig dumm vor dem Automaten. Wenn man sich nicht auskennt (wie ich) kann man da ganz schön viel Geld für eine einfache Fahrt lassen.


----------



## Merlin (5. Februar 2008)

@Tazz: Das Foto ist Team-intern schon länger bekannt...

Dafür war er gestern auf dem Rad, mag aber irgendwie seine Punkte nicht eintragen!!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Februar 2008)

> Dafür war er gestern auf dem Rad, mag aber irgendwie seine Punkte nicht eintragen!!


Vielleicht weiß er auch nicht mehr wo er sie eintragen muss. Aber innerhalb des Teams hilft man sich ja gegenseitig.
@Balu. bitte hier eintragen: Winterpokal


----------



## Tazz (5. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß er auch nicht mehr wo er sie eintragen muss. Aber innerhalb des Teams hilft man sich ja gegenseitig.
> @Balu. bitte hier eintragen: Winterpokal




Das war ein hervorragender Tip  

Ich hab mein Team heute auch wieder gefunden


----------



## ultra2 (5. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das war ein hervorragender Tip
> 
> Ich hab mein Team heute auch wieder gefunden



Und darüber freuen wir uns sehr.


----------



## Tazz (5. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und darüber freuen wir uns sehr.



He he  

*das möchte ich doch hoffen *


----------



## ultra2 (5. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he
> 
> *das möchte ich doch hoffen *



Ääärlisch, wir freuen uns doch immer wenn du dabei bist. 

Ausserdem brauchen wir ja jeden nur erdenklichen Punkt, jetzt wo Balu. ins Rennen eingestiegen ist.


----------



## Tazz (5. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ääärlisch, wir freuen uns doch immer wenn du dabei bist.
> 
> Außerdem brauchen wir ja jeden nur erdenklichen Punkt, jetzt wo Balu. ins Rennen eingestiegen ist.



Das Bärchen hat den Knopf irgendwie nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das Bärchen hat den Knopf irgendwie nicht gefunden


 
Vieleicht trägt unser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bär seine Punkte erst am Ende des WP ein und wir überholen Euch dann noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... oder wir holen dann sogar den Gesamtsieg


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Vieleicht trägt unser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhhhhhh ..... Gesamtsieg ist bereits vergeben


----------



## sibby08 (6. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhh ..... Gesamtsieg ist bereits vergeben


 
Och wenn Balu den 24 Std am Tag und den ganzen WP durch radelt (105 Tage) dann kommen da noch 10.080 Punkte dazu...  
Haut rein Jungs!


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhh ..... Gesamtsieg ist bereits vergeben



Wofür du alledings in deinem Castingteam zur Zeit am wenigsten kannst.


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wofür du alledings in deinem Castingteam zur Zeit am wenigsten kannst.




Das wird schon noch  
Fahre mich gerade erst warm


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das wird schon noch
> Fahre mich gerade erst warm



Und ich dachte Du müßtest nicht fahren um...

...aber lassen wir dass, unser Fred soll sauber bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. Februar 2008)

*Ich glaube das es so kommen wird....................................................  *






übrigens   nachtragen finde ich persönlich doof  


Es grüßt die Tazz


----------



## sibby08 (6. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...übrigens  nachtragen finde ich persönlich doof
> 
> 
> Es grüßt die Tazz


 
Wie soll er denn jetzt schon seine Punkte eintragen wenn er 24 Std. jeden Tag Rad fährt


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wie soll er denn jetzt schon seine Punkte eintragen wenn er 24 Std. jeden Tag Rad fährt



Der moderne Bär ist wireless


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2008)

> Der moderne Bär ist wireless



Na hoffentlich virenlos, sonst hauts ihn ja um und er kann nicht mehr 24h durchkurbeln...


----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Natürlich, Ihr wisst doch, gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel und böse......(?)
> Liebes Team, ich kann am 10. Februar (ist auch noch knapp vor Holland) fahren wir zusammen?!?!?!??! (Bitte soka-punkte-tauglich, tazz hat`s mir versprochen)




Ja was hab ich denn da feines gefunden 



*am 10. Februar.......................... ..............................*        

Wir freuen uns Sonja


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2008)

Ja wo isses denn?


----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2008)

Sie wird doch nicht an ihrem Handicap mit dem Balu Bärchen arbeiten


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (8. Februar 2008)

Diese aussichten für die nächsten beiden Wochenenden sind doch klasse!!  

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=18494

Und es soll die Ganze Woche über trocken bleiben...Juhuuu,ich hab Frühschicht


----------



## soka70 (8. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja wo isses denn?




HIER!!!!!!!!!!

Habe Euch ne PM geschickt....

Freue mich riesig auf Euch, hoffe wir machen genügend Pausen zum sonnen


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freue mich riesig auf Euch, hoffe wir machen genügend Pausen zum sonnen



Du kennst uns doch. Zwei Dinge können wir wirklich gut; spammen und Pause machen. Also mach Dir keine Sorgen und nimm Sonnenmilch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2008)

*Nur unser` Fred´ bleibt sauber *


----------



## Merlin (9. Februar 2008)

> Zwei Dinge können wir wirklich gut; spammen und Pause machen.



Was war mit Fotos machen? Papparazzi auf Räder, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...



> Nur unser` Fred´ bleibt sauber



Vergiss es


----------



## joscho (9. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was war mit Fotos machen? Papparazzi auf Räder, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...



Hm, jetzt wo Du es sagst  Wobei das eher viele als gute sind 

Oh, was für ein Tag  Allen viel Spaß auf dem Rad heute.


----------



## Tazz (9. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt wo Du es sagst  Wobei das eher viele als gute sind



Was soll das denn heißen ? 
*Meine Fotos* sind immer erste Sahne 

Genau  ................. euch allen viel Spaß aufm Rad


----------



## Tazz (9. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Vergiss es



*Freundschen*


----------



## joscho (9. Februar 2008)

Mountaun King perfekt getarnt:




Ehrengast in kurzer Hose:




Und irgendwo hier muss ein Albert sein:




Und der war schuld


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2008)

Da war aber noch nicht viel Sonne an der Wade , und der Pelz.


----------



## joscho (9. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Da war aber noch nicht viel Sonne an der Wade , und der Pelz.



Wo Du auch immer hinschaust


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2008)

*Ich, *mein Name ist nicht De......
Ok das hier sollte ja sauber bleiben. 

AN ALLE GELÄNDERAD FAHRER VIEL SPAß HEUTE AUF DEN BIKES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Mountaun King perfekt getarnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Endlich mal alle zusammen.


----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2008)

Für dat liebe Sonja und andere noch Unentschlossenen hier mal das Höhenprofil aus MagicMaps zum Jakobsweg(abschnitt);




Man beachte "Summe Steigung" < "Summe Gefälle" 

Und was die Frostis zu der Gegend zeigen sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/wuppertal/index_ger.html


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Damit mal bei Euch appetitlichere Bilder erscheinen!







Grüße
Klaus


----------



## skandinavia (10. Februar 2008)

Was schätzt Ihr, wieviel Eistüten ich ausgeben muss?


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Endlich mal alle zusammen.





Wieso ???  

Wir sehen doch lecker aus     WIR ALLE     

obwohl ich auch Kuchen mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Was schätzt Ihr, wieviel Eistüten ich ausgeben muss?



Mindestens zwei, nachdem ich den Klaus auf Grund seines letzten Beitrags da rauf geprügelt habe.


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei, nachdem ich den Klaus auf Grund seines letzten Beitrags da rauf geprügelt habe.


----------



## skandinavia (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei, nachdem ich den Klaus auf Grund seines letzten Beitrags da rauf geprügelt habe.



Ich schiebe dann vor und gucke mir das Spektakel von oben an. Wer weiß, ob man auf dem Rest des Weges noch einmal etwas zum Lachen hat. ;-)


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Februar 2008)

Lasst Euch beim Spammen nicht stören, aber @Klaus: hier sind noch ein paar appetitliche Bilder von heute  

*Die Paradies-Tour*




Im Paradies

Naja, da wird wohl gerade noch gebaut...  
War trotzdem ne schöne Tour.

Mit ein paar Trails, ein paar Anstiegen (fast alle bergab ), Aussichten und super Wetter!  
Leider wegen diverser Unpässlichkeiten nicht mit dem ganzen Team, dafür mit der Aussenstelle  





















Und ein, zwei Mal wurden wir von unerwareteten Matschpassagen überrascht  




Aber am Schluss war dann am üblichen Ort wieder der gesamte Team III-Clan vereint.





Für die Daheimgebliebenen: Fahren wir im Sommer noch mal!  (Oder wenn man das Wetter dafür halten kann  )

Grüße
Rallef


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei, nachdem ich den Klaus auf Grund seines letzten Beitrags da rauf geprügelt habe.



Du willst mich da hoch schieben!  

Aber für Eis tu ich fastalles! 
Also der Uwe wird dort mit seinem EEndorfin wohl hochkommen!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Du willst mich da hoch schieben!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ich bin nicht Delgado ich schrieb prügeln.


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

In deinem Satzbau stimmt was nicht das heisst irgendwie anders!  
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für die daheimgebliebenen: Fahren wir im Sommer noch mal!
> 
> Grüße
> Rallef



Ja, haste diesmal wirklich eine schöne Tour zusammengebaut. Paste perfekt zum Wetter - wenn auch das ein oder andere nicht so richtig trocken war


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Lasst Euch beim Spammen nicht stören, aber @Klaus: hier sind noch ein paar appetitliche Bilder von heute
> 
> *Die Paradies-Tour*
> 
> ...



Was ist am schieben denn so schön, fahrt ihr denn auch schon???? 

Wie bekommt man denn darüber Auskunft! 
Grüße
Klaus

@Tazz noch etwas Kuchen gefällig???


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn darüber Auskunft!



Wo wir gerade dabei sind...
Also wenn Du die obere Stelle fährst, bekommst Du von *mir* ein Eis  

Aber dann musst Du damit rechnen, dass ich Deine Versuche fotografisch festhalte und hinterher hier ins Forum stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Was ist am schieben denn so schön, fahrt ihr denn auch schon????
> 
> Wie bekommt man denn darüber Auskunft!
> Grüße
> ...



Du hast ja schon bei beiden probiert  ......................


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind...
> Also wenn Du die obere Stelle fährst, bekommst Du von *mir* ein Eis
> 
> Aber dann musst Du damit rechnen, dass ich Deine Versuche fotografisch festhalte und hinterher hier ins Forum stelle



Ich kann es mir ja mal anschauen(wenn ihr mich mitnehmt) in die andere Richtung werde ich es bestimmt fahren!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du hast ja schon bei beiden probiert  ......................



Ich konnte nicht mehr warten sah zum anbeissen aus!  
Außerdem sind die Stücke schon lange ganz wo anders.

Aber ich weiss wo es die nicht angebissen gibt und auch noch viel mehr.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir ja mal anschauen(wenn ihr mich mitnehmt)



Klar nehmen wir Dich mit. Das geht dann ja schon in die Richtung Alien vs. Predator  Das will ich doch sehen


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir ja mal anschauen(wenn ihr mich mitnehmt) in die andere Richtung werde ich es bestimmt fahren!



Mitnehmen? Na sischer dat!
Aber die andere Richtung halte ich nicht für viel einfacher! Die Perspektive täuscht  
Naja, aber wenn nicht Du, wer dann?


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir ja mal anschauen(wenn ihr mich mitnehmt) in die andere Richtung werde ich es bestimmt fahren!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Kommt ja garnicht in die Tüte das Du zu Hause bleibst 
Bist doch eh sowas von angemeldet  

Ähm .............. Kuchen  wo


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> In deinem Satzbau stimmt was nicht das heisst irgendwie anders!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hä? 

Aber lassen wir das. Freue mich auch auf Samstag.


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Aber lassen wir das. Freue mich auch auf Samstag.



Ich auch! Da es bergab geht sollte ich das Rad mit den vielen Federweg nehmen!
Wenn da nicht das Eis wäre!



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich auch! Da es bergab geht sollte ich das Rad mit den vielen Federweg nehmen!
> Wenn da nicht das Eis wäre!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich leih dir meins für diese Passage...  ABER NUR DAFÜR ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich leih dir meins für diese Passage...  ABER NUR DAFÜR ! ! !



Und willst dafür das Eis????  

Sagmal von wo aus wird denn jetzt abgereist???
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich leih dir meins für diese Passage...  ABER NUR DAFÜR ! ! !



Braucht der Klaus nicht mindestens Rahmengröße M? 

Sorry Udo aber ich hatte noch Einen gut bei dir.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Also der Uwe wird dort mit seinem EEndorfin wohl hochkommen!



Mein Bruda kommt jetzt wahrscheinlich auch mit: Den schick ich mal vor. Der kann euch dann mal zeigen was ich drauf habe 

Ich werds natürlich auch versuchen und wieder wie ein Maikäfer vom Rad purzeln.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Braucht der Klaus nicht mindestens Rahmengröße M?
> 
> Sorry Udo aber ich hatte noch Einen gut bei dir.


 
*ICH HABE RAHMENGRÖSSE M* (Du verwechselst mich da mit einem anderen Carbonfahrer hier aus dem Forum  )


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

HAALLLOO LEUTE

Könnt ihr beim tippen ein wenig fester auf die Tastatur drücken....ich werde blind bei dieser Schrift


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *ICH HABE RAHMENGRÖSSE M* (Du verwechselst mich da mit einem anderen Carbonfahrer hier aus dem Forum  )



Ach, und am Ende behauptest Du noch Du seißt kein Franzose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *ICH HABE RAHMENGRÖSSE M* (Du verwechselst mich da mit einem anderen Carbonfahrer hier aus dem Forum  )



Ja wo isser denn der kleine Franzose ?


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Erhöhen wir also die Eistüten auf drei!
Wann fahrt ihr in Bonn los. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja wo isser denn der kleine Franzose ?



Guckst du hier, Renate


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja wo isser denn der kleine Franzose ?



Dem sagt das Höhenprofil nicht zu!
Ist leider falsch rum! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> HAALLLOO LEUTE
> 
> Könnt ihr beim tippen ein wenig fester auf die Tastatur drücken....ich werde blind bei dieser Schrift



*Hu Hu Uwe  

ist die Schrift so gut für Dich  
*


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hu Hu Uwe
> 
> ist die Schrieft so gut für Dich
> *





DANKE


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> HAALLLOO LEUTE
> 
> Könnt ihr beim tippen ein wenig fester auf die Tastatur drücken....ich werde blind bei dieser Schrift



sorry, ...so besser?


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> DANKE



*Du mußt meinen Rechtschreibefehler bitte noch korrigieren  *


Bitte sei so gut


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> sorry, ...so besser?



Danke Jens, du bist zu gut zu mir


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Wie machen wir das denn jetzt mit den Tickets????????

Oder muss ich größer schreiben.??????
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ach, und am Ende behauptest Du noch Du seißt kein Franzose.


 
Isch bin ne äschte Rheinlander (mit 50% sächsichen Blut)
Hab jetzt für Uwe auch ein wenig fester auf die Tasten gedrückt


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Danke Jens, du bist zu gut zu mir



Gerne


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Du mußt meinen Rechtschreibefehler bitte noch korrigieren  *
> 
> 
> Bitte sei so gut



Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen, Renate


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen, Renate







so so ..........................


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wie machen wir das denn jetzt mit den Tickets????????
> 
> Oder muss ich größer schreiben.??????
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
Also ich hoffe ja auch auf Unterstützung der Zug Erfahrenen. Ich würde sicherlich nicht das günstigst mögliche Ticked erwerben... Die Automaten sind mir einfach zu kompliziert


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe ja auch auf Unterstützung der Zug Erfahrenen. Ich würde sicherlich nicht das günstigst mögliche Ticked erwerben... Die Automaten sind mir einfach zu kompliziert



Puh, Dramatik pur. Du schaffst das schon Udo. Du brauchst nur ein Schönes Wochenendticket (naja, allerdings + Fahrräder, da wir ja in NRW fahren- das fragt dich der Automat allerdings ab) 
Wenn du es doch nicht schaffen solltest, musst du nach Roisdorf kommen, da steigen dann mein Bruder und ich ein.


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Habe ich das Richtig verstanden???
Handlampe kauft das ein WE Ticket und Sibby Tom Siegburg und ich das andere in Siegburg??  Und mit dem Team III treffen wir uns in Köln Deutz.

Zur welchen Zeit müssen wir in Deutz sein????

Und wo steigt Merlin ein????Oder kauft er das eine WE Ticket?????

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Puh, Dramatik pur. Du schaffst das schon Udo. Du brauchst nur ein Schönes Wochenendticket (naja, allerdings + Fahrräder, da wir ja in NRW fahren- das fragt dich der Automat allerdings ab)
> Wenn du es doch nicht schaffen solltest, musst du nach Roisdorf kommen, da steigen dann mein Bruder und ich ein.


Das währe aber jetzt nicht das besagte Gruppenticked, oder? 
Wer würde denn jetzt alles ab Siegburg fahren (wollen)
Redking, Tom-Siegburg, Merlin, Soka70(?) und ich.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

Uii, das wird ja wirklich kompliziert. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Plan.

Mein Bruder kauft ein WE Ticket für sich und das Team III (Ralf, Renate, Jens, Jörg) Dann wäre das Ticket voll. Ich fahre dann mit Einzelticket (BC50)
Und die Siegburger machen es  unter sich aus....sind ja dann auch 5.


Gemeinsame Weiterfahrt in Köln-Deutz mit RE um 8.23 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Uii, das wird ja wirklich kompliziert. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Plan.
> 
> Mein Bruder kauft ein WE Ticket für sich und das Team III (Ralf, Renate, Jens, Jörg) Dann wäre das Ticket voll. Ich fahre dann mit Einzelticket (BC50)
> Und die Siegburger machen es  unter sich aus....sind ja dann auch 5.



Klingt einfach für uns. Ich bin dafür. 
Ich glaube der Zug hält um 8.21h in Deutz. Da würden wir dann dazu steigen.
Aber der Joscho weiß das besser.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Uii, das wird ja wirklich kompliziert. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Plan.
> 
> Mein Bruder kauft ein WE Ticket für sich und das Team III (Ralf, Renate, Jens, Jörg) Dann wäre das Ticket voll. Ich fahre dann mit Einzelticket (BC50)
> Und die Siegburger machen es unter sich aus....sind ja dann auch 5.


 
Währe wohl das klügste und sinnvollste. Es müsste sich dann nur noch Nr 5 eintragen für die Tour (Soka, Cheetah, Harnas, Andreas-MTB, Wingover, ..., oder am besten alle). 
Wenn wir das nun hinbekommen, wird die nächste Herausforderung angepackt: Uhrzeit!


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klingt einfach für uns. Ich bin dafür.
> Ich glaube der Zug hält um 8.21h in Deutz. Da würden wir dann dazu steigen.
> Aber der Joscho weiß das besser.



Ja, prima. Wir kommen dann aber mit der Regionalbahn aus Bonn um 08:07 Uhr bis Deutz, d.h. wir können dann zusammen in den Express einsteigen.


----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2008)

Also, ich versuche das noch mal. Aber sei gewarnt, ich fahre nicht ein mal pro Jahr mit der Bahn  Also schau mal lieber selber hier http://www.db.de/site/bahn/de/start.html

Mein Versuch:
Siegburg/Bonn, Gleis 1, 07:29 Uhr, S-Bahn Richtung Düren
Köln Messe/Deutz, Gleis 10, 07:56

Köln Messe/Deutz, Gleis 1, 08:24 Uhr, RE 29714
Wuppertal-Oberbarmen, 09:00 Uhr

Bei Preisauskunft steht leider immer "nicht möglich" 

Infos zum Ticket:
  [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]SchönerTagTicket NRW - bis 5 Personen[/SIZE][/FONT]     [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]33,00 EUR[/SIZE][/FONT]          * Wann? 

* Die Fahrkarte gilt von Montag bis Sonntag an dem auf der Fahrkarte angegebenen Geltungstag für beliebig viele Fahrten, und zwar ab 9:00 Uhr des angegebenen Geltungstages bis 3:00 Uhr des Folgetages, an allen Samstagen und Sonntagen sowie den in ganz Nordrhein-Westfalen gültigen gesetzlichen Wochenfeiertagen von 0:00 Uhr des angegebenen Geltungstages bis 3:00 Uhr des Folgetages. 

Für die Geltungsbereiche außerhalb Nordrhein-Westfalens gilt die Feiertagsregelung nur, wenn der angegebene Geltungstag in Nordrhein-Westfalen und dem betreffenden Geltungsbereich gesetzlicher Feiertag ist. Ansonsten gilt die Benutzung des Angebots erst ab 9:00 Uhr. 



* Womit? *

 Sie fahren mit dem RegionalExpress (RE), der RegionalBahn (RB) und der S-Bahn in der 2. Wagenklasse.  

* Hinweise *

Rückgabe, Umtausch und Erstattung nicht benutzter Tickets sowie Platzreservierung und  1.-Klasse-Fahrten sind ausgeschlossen. 

* Wenn die Züge nicht zu voll sind, können Sie Ihr Fahrrad mitnehmen.* Dazu benötigen Sie zusätzlich - pro Fahrrad - das FahrradTicket NRW. In Verbindung mit dem SchönerTagTicket gilt das FahrradTicket NRW den ganzen Tag für beliebig viele Fahrten in den Nahverkehrszügen. 

In Nordrhein-Westfalen kostet das FahrradTicket NRW pro Geltungstag und Fahrrad in Verbindung mit allen Tickets des NRW-Tarifs 3,50 EUR.


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ja, prima. Wir kommen dann aber mit der Regionalbahn aus Bonn um 08:07 Uhr bis Deutz, d.h. wir können dann zusammen in den Express einsteigen.



Wir folgen euch einfach. 

Und die Hennef-Fraktion sitzt dann schon in dem Zug?


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Uii, das wird ja wirklich kompliziert. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Plan.
> 
> Mein Bruder kauft ein WE Ticket für sich und das Team III (Ralf, Renate, Jens, Jörg) Dann wäre das Ticket voll. Ich fahre dann mit Einzelticket (BC50)
> Und die Siegburger machen es  unter sich aus....sind ja dann auch 5.
> ...



Cool ,bin auch dafür   ........................die Sache ist geritzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn die Sonja mitfährt, dann wohl eher mit uns (TEAM III) von Deutz aus.


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2008)

Aber nur wenn Soka mitkommt! 

Also wir müssen in

Siegburg/Bonn 	       *Sa, 16.02.08 	ab 	07:29* 	0:27 	
Köln Messe/Deutz Gl. 9-10 Sa, 16.02.08 	*an	07:56 *

Troisdorf 	*Sa, 16.02.08 	ab 	07:53 	0:23 * 
Köln Messe/Deutz Gl. 9-10 	Sa, 16.02.08 	*an 	08:16*
*Edit*
Da ich nicht glaube das die S-Bahn erst in Troisdorf startet werde ich morgen am Siegburger Bahnhof auf den Fahrplan schauen. Ansonsten könnten da alle das Rad mitnehmen doch nach Troisdorf radeln! Und 24 Minuten später starten. Sonja fährt ja ab Köln!


Komisch ab Siegburg mussen wir 24 Minuten früher abfahren als in Troisdorf da der nächste Zug erst um 08:26 ankommt aber der Zug nach Wuppertal um 8:24 abfährt!

Köln Messe/Deutz 	*Sa, 16.02.08 	ab 	08:24 	0:36 	RE 	*
Wuppertal-Oberbarmen 	*Sa, 16.02.08 	an 	09:00*

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir folgen euch einfach.
> 
> Und die Hennef-Fraktion sitzt dann schon in dem Zug?



Nee, die kommen mit der S-Bahn um 7:56 Uhr in Deutz an. Abfahrt in Siegburg um 7:29 Uhr


----------



## joscho (10. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Uii, das wird ja wirklich kompliziert. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Plan.
> 
> Mein Bruder kauft ein WE Ticket für sich und das Team III (Ralf, Renate, Jens, Jörg) Dann wäre das Ticket voll.



Können wir gerne so machen. Wenn die Sonja in Deutz einsteigt, kann sie ja trotzdem auf dem Ticket der Siegburger mitfahren, oder wir nehmen den Preis für WE Ticket + Einzelticket und teilen das dann einfach durch sechs.


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

*Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo* 

Gute Nacht für alle


----------



## skandinavia (11. Februar 2008)

Mensch ist das ein Chaos bei Euch. Ich hoffe, Ihr fahrt besser Rad als Ihr Bahnfahrten plant! Bei mir ist's eher umgekehrt! ;-)

Vermeldet Ihr mir noch die aktuelle Zahl der Mitfahrer, die sich nicht angemeldet haben? Langsam verliere ich den Überblick, welcher Cousin des Vetters des Bruders noch mitkommt.

Bis Samstag!
Nadine


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Mensch ist das ein Chaos bei Euch. Ich hoffe, Ihr fahrt besser Rad als Ihr Bahnfahrten plant! Bei mir ist's eher umgekehrt! ;-)
> 
> Vermeldet Ihr mir noch die aktuelle Zahl der Mitfahrer, die sich nicht angemeldet haben? Langsam verliere ich den Überblick, welcher Cousin des Vetters des Bruders noch mitkommt.
> 
> ...



Nö, also Radfahren können wir schon gar nicht...   ...naja aber immer noch besser als zählen.

Und sind wir nicht irgendwie alle eine große Familie?


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

3250 Beiträge und dann heisst das hier Team III - Der Fred Teil 2

Hat wer paar Stützräder für die Pilgerung! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> 3250 Beiträge und dann heisst das hier Team III - Der Fred Teil 2



ich schreib nix mehr, ich schreib nix mehr, ...


----------



## sun909 (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,
um die Konfusion perfekt zu machen und die (Ex-) Hennef Fraktion zu verstärken 

Wäre auch ab Köln Hbf/Deutz dabei; wenn noch ein Platz auf dem Ticket frei ist, gerne darauf.

Bin nur leider z.Zt. mit meinem eingeloggten Rechner selten online mangels Inet zu Hause...

Bis Samstag dann!

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (11. Februar 2008)

Konfus bin ich auch langsam....
Liebe Siegburger Starter,lasst uns doch einfach eine FESTE ZEIT ausmachen an der sich jeder am Bahnhof(oder besser etwas früher   )einfindet!

Wir hätten uns wohl besser einen Bus gemietet,das wäre wohl unkomplizierter und wahrscheinlich günstiger gewesen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2008)

Team III möge es mir verzeihen wenn ich mal in eigener Sache schreibe. Da hier eine Menge Leute aus näherem Umkreis regelmäßig reinschauen, spreche ich vermutlich genau die richtigen an. Ich suche einen Rahmen, Kindergröße ("*S*") , am liebsten kein Noname Produkt. In erster Linie Hardtail, schaue mir aber auch gerne Fullys an. Währe vielleicht auch interessiert an Kompletträdern, ist halt eine Preissache. Bei evtl. Ideen oder Angeboten würde ich mich über PM's freuen.

Besten Dank


----------



## sibby08 (11. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Team III möge es mir verzeihen wenn ich mal in eigener Sache schreibe. Da hier eine Menge Leute aus näherem Umkreis regelmäßig reinschauen, spreche ich vermutlich genau die richtigen an. Ich suche einen Rahmen, Kindergröße ("*S*") , am liebsten kein Noname Produkt. In erster Linie Hardtail, schaue mir aber auch gerne Fullys an. Währe vielleicht auch interessiert an Kompletträdern, ist halt eine Preissache. Bei evtl. Ideen oder Angeboten würde ich mich über PM's freuen.
> 
> Besten Dank


 
Schau mal bei H&S. Die habe ja immer wieder mal Cube 2. Wahl Rahmen (Lackschäden) für unter 100. Im I-Net findest Du aber nix dazu, vielleicht mal anrufen.

PS: Dein Eintrag für Samstag fehlt noch  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei H&S. Die habe ja immer wieder mal Cube 2. Wahl Rahmen (Lackschäden) für unter 100. Im I-Net findest Du aber nix dazu, vielleicht mal anrufen.
> 
> PS: Dein Eintrag für Samstag fehlt noch  .




Ja richtig Udo, H&S währe die letzte Alternative. Samstag wird sich mein Arbeitgeber über zusätzlich erbrachte Leistung erfreuen. Zudem muß ich erstmal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen ... _*hüstel*. _Würde ich in WP-Punkten zählen, so hätte ich vermutlich ganze 60 Zähler auf der Uhr . Aber wenn noch ein Speckröllchen dazu kommt, bekomme ich die rote Karte _*seufz* ..._


----------



## Tazz (11. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Team III möge es mir verzeihen wenn ich mal in eigener Sache schreibe. Da hier eine Menge Leute aus näherem Umkreis regelmäßig reinschauen, spreche ich vermutlich genau die richtigen an. Ich suche einen Rahmen, Kindergröße ("*S*") , am liebsten kein Noname Produkt. In erster Linie Hardtail, schaue mir aber auch gerne Fullys an. Währe vielleicht auch interessiert an Kompletträdern, ist halt eine Preissache. Bei evtl. Ideen oder Angeboten würde ich mich über PM's freuen.
> 
> Besten Dank



Wenn Du dann einen Rahmen hast  ..................... fehlt auch der Eintrag Deiner Freundin 

Also halt Dich ran  , leider hab ich keinen für Dich  wäre dann eh M


----------



## Tazz (11. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ja richtig Udo, H&S währe die letzte Alternative. Samstag wird sich mein Arbeitgeber über zusätzlich erbrachte Leistung erfreuen. Zudem muß ich erstmal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen ... _*hüstel*. _Würde ich in WP-Punkten zählen, so hätte ich vermutlich ganze 60 Zähler auf der Uhr . Aber wenn noch ein Speckröllchen dazu kommt, bekomme ich die rote Karte _*seufz* ..._[/FONT]



Ohhhhooo  

Was für fiese Worte* ( Speckröllchen  )
*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2008)

Bin mir bei der Rahmengröße nicht wirklich sicher. Beim Rennrad eher sehr klein -> winzig, bei MTB müßte man bestenfalls probesitzen können vorher. 

Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen


----------



## skandinavia (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bitte all diejenigen, die die Jakobsweg-Tour mitfahren wollen und sich noch nicht im LMB angemeldet haben, dies nachzuholen bzw. weitere nicht registrierte Mitfahrer bei mir per Nachricht anzumelden. Aktuell habe ich zu den bisher angemeldeten noch 6 weitere Zusagen sowie 4 - 6 Interessenten. So langsam wird es also unübersichtlich. Ggf. sollte man bald einen Teilnahmestop machen, sonst müssen wir die ganze Tour "Schäfchen zählen".

Nadine


----------



## sibby08 (11. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bitte all diejenigen, die die Jakobsweg-Tour mitfahren wollen und sich noch nicht im LMB angemeldet haben, dies nachzuholen bzw. weitere nicht registrierte Mitfahrer bei mir per Nachricht anzumelden. Aktuell habe ich zu den bisher angemeldeten noch 6 weitere Zusagen sowie 4 - 6 Interessenten. So langsam wird es also unübersichtlich. Ggf. sollte man bald einen Teilnahmestop machen, sonst müssen wir die ganze Tour "Schäfchen zählen".
> 
> Nadine


 
Keine Panik, der Großteil der angemeldeten hat Erfahrungen als Guide oder Teilnehmer von Massenveranstaltungen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie zum Samstag angekündigt kannst Du noch mit vielen weiteren kurzfristigen Anmeldungen rechnen (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (11. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bin mir bei der Rahmengröße nicht wirklich sicher. Beim Rennrad eher sehr klein -> winzig, bei MTB müßte man bestenfalls probesitzen können vorher.
> 
> Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen


 
Sie kann gerne mal auf meinem 17" Probesitzen/-fahren. Ist im Vergleich zum Fully viel handlicher und kleiner.


----------



## skandinavia (11. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Keine Panik, der Großteil der angemeldeten hat Erfahrungen als Guide oder Teilnehmer von Massenveranstaltungen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie zum Samstag angekündigt kannst Du noch mit vielen weiteren kurzfristigen Anmeldungen rechnen (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung  ).



Panik habe ich keine, nur möchte ich ungefähr wissen, wie viele Personen ich erwarten kann. Und eine Massenveranstaltung sollte das eigentlich auch nicht werden, dafür gibt es ja CTFs.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Panik habe ich keine, nur möchte ich ungefähr wissen, wie viele Personen ich erwarten kann. Und eine Massenveranstaltung sollte das eigentlich auch nicht werden, dafür gibt es ja CTFs.



Keine Panik, Nadine. Die einzige Person, die noch unklar ist, ist mein Bruder. Dieser ist sich aber noch nicht sicher ob er an solchen Massenveranstaltungen teilnehmen soll.


----------



## joscho (11. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Keine Panik, Nadine. Die einzige Person, die noch unklar ist, ist mein Bruder. Dieser ist sich aber noch nicht sicher ob er an solchen Massenveranstaltungen teilnehmen soll.



Tja Uwe, da hast Du mal wieder was angerichtet 
Wird garantiert auch ohne Eis lustig - wenn ich dann mal die Augen auf bekomme


----------



## soka70 (11. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn die Sonja mitfährt, dann wohl eher mit uns (TEAM III) von Deutz aus.




Ja, ist (familiär) alles geregelt. Ich fahre am Samstag von Deutz aus mit. Ob tickettechnisch mit Team III oder der Hennefer Fraktion oder (?) bin da hochflexibel 

Lasst uns doch bis Freitag mal alle MitfahrerInnen virtuell sammeln und dann teilen wir einfach durch 5!!!!


----------



## skandinavia (11. Februar 2008)

So, gerade noch ein wenig mit der Wanderkarte in der Badewanne geplanscht. (Und wer macht so 'nen Käse mit seinem geliebten GPS?). Das Kartenlesen kann ja soooo schön sein. Ich glaube, das wird eine nette Tour mit Euch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bin mir bei der Rahmengröße nicht wirklich sicher. Beim Rennrad eher sehr klein -> winzig, bei MTB müßte man bestenfalls probesitzen können vorher.
> 
> Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen Speckröllchen



Ich habe ein 16,5" Rad aber ich glaube das Rad ist ihr zu schwer! 

Sag bitte mal bescheid wenn ihr Rennrad fahrt oder nehmt ihr niemanden mit???

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, ist (familiär) alles geregelt. Ich fahre am Samstag von Deutz aus mit. Ob tickettechnisch mit Team III oder der Hennefer Fraktion oder (?) bin da hochflexibel
> 
> Lasst uns doch bis Freitag mal alle MitfahrerInnen virtuell sammeln und dann teilen wir einfach durch 5!!!!



Wenn du ab Deutz fährst gibt es doch keine Hennefer!    
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bitte all diejenigen, die die Jakobsweg-Tour mitfahren wollen und sich noch nicht im LMB angemeldet haben, dies nachzuholen bzw. weitere nicht registrierte Mitfahrer bei mir per Nachricht anzumelden. Aktuell habe ich zu den bisher angemeldeten noch 6 weitere Zusagen sowie 4 - 6 Interessenten. So langsam wird es also unübersichtlich. Ggf. sollte man bald einen Teilnahmestop machen, sonst müssen wir die ganze Tour "Schäfchen zählen".
> 
> Nadine


Hallo Nadine,
keine Angst wenn ich wieder mal den Backguide mache wird niemand verloren gehen! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
die Strecke von Wuppertal Beyenburg nach Köln bin ich schon gefahren, aber nur bis Bergisch Gladbach Schildgen. 
Den Rest bis zum Kölner Dom werdet ihr ja alleine finden. 
Ich habe mich an die Beschilderung gehalten, allerdings in Wermelskirchen ein wenig verfranzt.
Daher ist es der "Originalweg".
Ich packe mal den GPS-Track mit allen kleinen Irrungen und Wirrungen dabei und
Wünsche allen Mitfahren und Mitfahrerinnen viel Spaß.  
Nee, da sind mir zu viele unterwegs, man soll ja auf dem Weg zu sich selber finden.
Ach ja, bei Interresse, die Strecke von Köln nach Aachen habe ich mal MagicMaps geplant. Aber ohne Gewähr für die Richtigkeit.
2. Anhang, Für eine Rückmeldung, ob es stimmt, oder auch einen Track, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2008)

@ Klaus: Rennrad fährt sie in Begleitung eines Fettröllchen bepackten MTB'lers . Ansonsten kannst Du sie höchstens auf der Rolle im Wohnzimmer mit ihrem Rennrad erwischen, zwecks Kalorienvernichtung  Aber solltest Du mal Einsteigertouren anbieten, so um die 30Km und 0Hm , dann gebe ichs gern weiter.


----------



## Merlin (11. Februar 2008)

> Und wo steigt Merlin ein????Oder kauft er das eine WE Ticket?????



Ich fahre von Bonn aus nach Köln, zusammen mit Uwe und Co. Wir treffen uns dann in Deutz. Bis dahin brauche ich auch noch kein Ticket, da ich mein Studiticket im VRS Gebiet nutzen kann. Ab Deutz würde ich dann gerne auf eine der Gruppenkarten einsteigen, welche ist egal.

Noch was: Kauft jeder das Radmitnahmeticket selbst, oder geschieht das auch zentral? Denn dann müsste man sich ja wahrscheinlich noch vorher drum kümmern, oder?


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ Klaus: Rennrad fährt sie in Begleitung eines Fettröllchen bepackten MTB'lers . Ansonsten kannst Du sie höchstens auf der Rolle im Wohnzimmer mit ihrem Rennrad erwischen, zwecks Kalorienvernichtung  Aber solltest Du mal Einsteigertouren anbieten, so um die 30Km und 0Hm , dann gebe ichs gern weiter.



Ach ich dachte du hättest auch ein Rennrad.  Na selbst bis zur Siegfähre hast du paar HM von Hennef aus. Und wenn wollte ich mit euch beiden fahren. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Keine Panik, Nadine. Die einzige Person, die noch unklar ist, ist mein Bruder. Dieser ist sich aber noch nicht sicher ob er an solchen Massenveranstaltungen teilnehmen soll.



Ja, klar soll er.


----------



## joscho (11. Februar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, ist (familiär) alles geregelt. Ich fahre am Samstag von Deutz aus mit.



Super, freue mich schon über gemeinsames Jammern ob der unchristlichen  Uhrzeit 
 Hat eigentlich schon jemand nach Cafés auf der Strecke Ausschau gehalten  Bei dem Bedarf sollten wir ja telefonisch vorbestellen


----------



## Tazz (11. Februar 2008)

Dann wolln wir mal 

*Team III*


ultra2
joscho
Konfuzius
Soka70( FrauenSpaßTeam)
Tazz

*Team Tomburg*


Handlampe
Daywalker74

*Team Fit****erfive*


Merlin
Sibby08

*Team  B.a.R*


Tom-Siegburg

*Team  Die Pensionsschläfer*


sun909



*Team MTBvD 1*


Redking .............................................und bitte  ........... unser selbst ernannter Backguide




und es fehlen noch ne große menge Leute  die *sonst**/normaler weise*  auch immer dabei sind................................



Grüße Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (11. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dann wolln wir mal



bernhardwalter vom *KFL-Team* hat eben auch noch Interesse angemeldet.
Hat aber am Abend noch einen Termin und will kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## sibby08 (12. Februar 2008)

> und es fehlen noch ne große menge Leute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also Ines und Jens haben sich auch angemeldet


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Noch was: Kauft jeder das Radmitnahmeticket selbst, oder geschieht das auch zentral? Denn dann müsste man sich ja wahrscheinlich noch vorher drum kümmern, oder?



Brauchste nicht, Tom. Wenn man das WE-Ticket am Automaten zieht, fragt der direkt nach ob mit oder ohne Rad. D.h. die Räder sind dann auf dem Ticket mit drauf.


----------



## skandinavia (12. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht, Tom. Wenn man das WE-Ticket am Automaten zieht, fragt der direkt nach ob mit oder ohne Rad. D.h. die Räder sind dann auf dem Ticket mit drauf.



Noch ein bisschen günstiger ist das "SchönerTagTicket NRW 5 Personen". Das reicht doch für Euch oder kommt jemand außerhalb von NRW?

http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/nrw/bahnregional/freizeit/schoenertag_ticket.shtml


----------



## Race4Hills (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander, die Sonne kommt und der Tag wird einfach nur gut, mein VW Bus ist fertig ausgebaut, den stell ich erstmal in die Ecke und entstaube mein Bike. 
Freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen bis Samstag

Gruss Jens


----------



## Tazz (12. Februar 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander, die Sonne kommt und der Tag wird einfach nur gut, mein VW Bus ist fertig ausgebaut, den stell ich erstmal in die Ecke und entstaube mein Bike.
> Freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen bis Samstag
> 
> Gruss Jens



Wo Du gerade VW Bus sagst  ............. wieviele Räder und deren Besitzer passen in so einen Bus  

*Wir freuen uns auf euch bis Samstag *


----------



## sibby08 (12. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Panik habe ich keine, nur möchte ich ungefähr wissen, wie viele Personen ich erwarten kann. Und eine Massenveranstaltung sollte das eigentlich auch nicht werden, dafür gibt es ja CTFs.


 
So langsam formiert es sich zur Massenveranstaltung...

Ich werde mich evtl. leider wieder austragen müssen  . War heute wegen meiner nun schon 6 Wochen andauerden Erkältung beim Dok und der mir mir ein Antibiotikum verschrieben. Wenn ich das nun nehme währe es alles andere als klug am Samstag so eine Tour zu fahren. Ich warte mit der Einnahme noch ein / zwei Tage ab, wenn es bis dahin nicht besser ist werde ich es wohl einnehmen müssen.


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Februar 2008)

So,habe mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet  ,
das wetter soll ja schön bleiben

Gibt es noch irgendwo Platz auf einem 5 er - Ticket,wenn ja würde ich mich dem anschließen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## wingover (12. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt auch angemeldet.
Ist die regionale (Massen-)Abfahrt, 7:45 Uhr ab Bahnhof Troisdorf, noch aktuell?

Bis Samstag.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Februar 2008)

*Kinders das wird ein   Spaß*





Und ich mache dann  

.............................


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875


----------



## joscho (12. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875



Super 
Das wird wohl das Jahr der großen Treffen


----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt auch angemeldet.
> Ist die regionale (Massen-)Abfahrt, 7:45 Uhr ab Bahnhof Troisdorf, noch aktuell?
> 
> Bis Samstag.
> ...



Noch ein Eisaspirant. Sehr schön


----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2008)

Uwe was hast du da wieder angerichtet? 

@daywalker74 - Wo bleibt Deine Anmeldung?


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Uwe was hast du da wieder angerichtet?
> 
> @daywalker74 - Wo bleibt Deine Anmeldung?



Brüderchen ist krank.....und das im Urlaub....armer Kerl, das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Brüderchen ist krank.....und das im Urlaub....armer Kerl, das.



Schade...dann mal gute Besserung Thomas. Bis Samstag ist ja noch was hin.


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Februar 2008)

@Handlampe: Uwe, da Du ja heute nicht in der Kantine lecker essen warst...  
Sach mal, hast Du Lust am Donnerstag nach Feierabend die Waldgebiete um Bonn unsicher zu machen?
Das Wetter soll ja ge*l werden


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Handlampe: Uwe, da Du ja heute nicht in der Kantine lecker essen warst...
> Sach mal, hast Du Lust am Donnerstag nach Feierabend die Waldgebiete um Bonn unsicher zu machen?
> Das Wetter soll ja ge*l werden



Jau, können wir machen. Vielleicht auch schon was früher um noch ein wenig im Hellen zu fahren. Wie sieht es bei dir um 16 Uhr aus?


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau, können wir machen. Vielleicht auch schon was früher um noch ein wenig im Hellen zu fahren. Wie sieht es bei dir um 16 Uhr aus?



Wenn kein Notfall dazwischen kommt , werd ich das schaffen.
Packe am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall das Rad mal ein!
Ich PNe Dir mal meine Handynummer, ansonsten evtl. Donnerstag Mittag beim Schlemmen?  :kotz:


----------



## joscho (13. Februar 2008)

Nicht das es da um richtige Radfahrer auf richtigen Rädern ginge, aber interresant finde ich es trotzdem  

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,533881,00.html


----------



## sibby08 (13. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So langsam formiert es sich zur Massenveranstaltung...
> 
> Ich werde mich evtl. leider wieder austragen müssen  . War heute wegen meiner nun schon 6 Wochen andauerden Erkältung beim Dok und der mir mir ein Antibiotikum verschrieben. Wenn ich das nun nehme währe es alles andere als klug am Samstag so eine Tour zu fahren. Ich warte mit der Einnahme noch ein / zwei Tage ab, wenn es bis dahin nicht besser ist werde ich es wohl einnehmen müssen.


 
So habe mich gerade leider abgemeldet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im "fortgeschrittenen Alter" hat die Vernunft gesiegt. Erstmal muss ich wieder 100% fitt werden.
Bitte macht viele schöne Bilder damit ich wenigstens virtuell was von der Tour habe.
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß.


----------



## inimtb (13. Februar 2008)

> So, ich bin jetzt auch angemeldet.
> Ist die regionale (Massen-)Abfahrt, 7:45 Uhr ab Bahnhof Troisdorf, noch aktuell?
> 
> Bis Samstag.
> ...



Jens und ich starten 07:23 am Bahnhof Hennef mit der S 12. Steigt da noch jemand mit ein? Umsteigen in Köln Hbf. RE nach Wuppertal-Oberbarmen ab Köln 08:21.


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,
um mal die leidige Frage mit den Tickets wieder aufzuwerfen 

Wer fährt denn jetzt wie?

Team III samt Außenstelle fährt auf ein Ticket. Handlampe mit der Bonner Fraktion (Klaus, Udo, Tom & Tom).

Und der Rest? Wer kauft denn schon bei Abfahrt ein Ticket?

Muß noch irgendwie von Köln aus unterkommen 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2008)

Puh, da muss ich nochmal nachharken.  
Da mein Bruda warscheinlich nicht mitfährt, übernehme ich seinen Part vom Ticket, da ich gerade festgestellt habe, das ich mit meiner tollen Bahncard nicht weiterkomme. 
Also besorge ich das Ticket. Ansonsten bleibt alles beim Alten.
Ticket für: Jens, Renate, Jörg, Ralf, Uwe

P.S.

@Merlin: Tom, wie sieht es denn bei dir jetzt aus? Du fährst ja mit dem gleichen Zug. Bis Köln kannst du ja bei mir auf dem Ticket mitfahren (zumindest dein Fahrrad, du selbst hast ja bis Köln freifahren)


----------



## joscho (13. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So habe mich gerade leider abgemeldet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, aber richtig. Das nächste Treffen läst ja nicht lange auf sich warten.
Also, werde gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So habe mich gerade leider abgemeldet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jammer Schade  

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung, und zum großen Treffen biste bitte wieder *schöööööööööön Gesund *  

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Merlin (13. Februar 2008)

@Handlampe: Bis Köln komme ich so, danach brauche auch ich ein Ticket. Wer kauf denn schon ab Siegburg oder Hennef ein Ticket und hat noch Plätze frei? Tom? Jens? Udo fällt ja leider schonmal aus.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (14. Februar 2008)

Ich werde dann ab Siegburg mit der Bahn fahren,wer denn noch alles???
So langsam wird es eng und wir sollten mal klären wer alles auf ein Ticket fährt!
Ich werde um 7 zum Bahnhof fahren,wer ist denn dann noch da und wer sitzt schon alles von Hennef aus drin??????

Fragen über Fragen,aber die Zeit rennt


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Ich werde dann ab Siegburg mit der Bahn fahren,wer denn noch alles???
> So langsam wird es eng und wir sollten mal klären wer alles auf ein Ticket fährt!
> Ich werde um 7 zum Bahnhof fahren,wer ist denn dann noch da und wer sitzt schon alles von Hennef aus drin??????
> 
> Fragen über Fragen,aber die Zeit rennt



Seid ihr alle Frühaufsteher???? Was willst du 29 Minuten früher als das der Zug fährt??? 30 Minuten Ticket ziehen. 
Ich rolle auch zum Siegburger Bahnhof!
Werde da ich es am Montag vergessen habe dort heute auf den Plan schauen. 

Ich lungere ungerne auf Bahnhöfen rum. Denn wenn ich um sieben Uhr in Siegburg auf dem Bahnhof stehen würde kann ich auch gleich mit dem Rad nach Deutz fahren. 1:24 Stunde reicht um dort zu sein.

Auf dem Ticket *2 *dort sind dann: *Tom-Siegburg, Merlin, Redking, soka70, wingover *

Anderem Ticket*1*:*ultra2, tazz, Konfuzius, joscho, Handlampe
*
Wer kauft Ticket *3* also dabei sind und nicht geklärt:
*Inimtb, Race4hills, bernhardwalter, sun909*


Wenn jetzt wer nicht auf einem Ticket mitfährt bescheid sagen!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Merlin (14. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Auflistung, Klaus. Ich steige dann wie gesagt ab Deutz in das Ticket ein.


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Auflistung, Klaus. Ich steige dann wie gesagt ab Deutz in den Zug ein.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (14. Februar 2008)

Hast ja recht Klaus....wohne ja auch nur 2 min. vom Bahnhof weg  
Also ich bestätige dir jetzt das ich mit am Ticket druff bin  

Dann mal bis Samstag Morgen!


----------



## wingover (14. Februar 2008)

OK. Ich komme dann zum Bahnhof Siegburg.
Danke Klaus für die freundliche Einplanung. 

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Race4Hills (14. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wer kauft Ticket *3* also dabei sind und nicht geklärt:
> *Inimtb, Race4hills, bernhardwalter, sun909*
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen  wir kaufen Ticket *3* , Ines und ich starten 07:23 am Bahnhof Hennef mit der S 12. Steigt da noch jemand (*bernhardwalter, sun909) *mit ein??????
Anschließend umsteigen in Köln Hbf. RE nach Wuppertal-Oberbarmen ab Köln 08:21.
Bitte teilt uns mit wann wer wo einsteigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. Februar 2008)

Nun, da sich ja das Fahrkartenchaos lichtet, stellt sich die Frage, wer für mich Rheumadecke und Wärmflasche mit nimmt.


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nun, da sich ja das Fahrkartenchaos lichtet, stellt sich die Frage, wer für mich Rheumadecke und Wärmflasche mit nimmt.



Das mache ich  

werde Dir morgen *Deinen Rucksack* packen  da kommt dann auch noch was für mich hinein  ................... Riegel und was zu trinken  





Grüße
Tazz


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen  wir kaufen Ticket *3* , Ines und ich starten 07:23 am Bahnhof Hennef mit der S 12. Steigt da noch jemand (*bernhardwalter, sun909) *mit ein??????
> Anschließend umsteigen in Köln Hbf. RE nach Wuppertal-Oberbarmen ab Köln 08:21.
> Bitte teilt uns mit wann wer wo einsteigt.



Also ich ( bernhardwalter ) steige hier zu.

Danke für die Auflistung, Klaus. Ich steige dann wie gesagt ab  Köln Hbf. oder ab Deutzer Bahnhof  in den Zug ein.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das mache ich
> 
> werde Dir morgen *Deinen Rucksack* packen  da kommt dann auch noch was für mich hinein  ................... Riegel und was zu trinken
> 
> ...


 
*UND DEN FOTOAPARAT!*
Ich will wenigstens Bilder sehen.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *UND DEN FOTOAPARAT!*
> Ich will wenigstens Bilder sehen.



Wenn TEAM III unterwegs ist, gibbet immer eine Menge Bildchen.


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *UND DEN FOTOAPARAT!*
> Ich will wenigstens Bilder sehen.



Sicher sicher  

Aber den kann ich doch nicht im Rucksack lassen  ................. immer schön griffbereit  

Er ist eh nicht ganz so begeistert das ich ihm sein Rucksack packen will  es sei denn ich schleppe ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sicher sicher
> 
> Aber den kann ich doch nicht im Rucksack lassen  ................. immer schön griffbereit
> 
> Er ist eh nicht ganz so begeistert das ich ihm sein Rucksack packen will  es sei denn ich schleppe ihn



Du hast einen eigenen Rucksack, pack den.


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du hast einen eigenen Rucksack, pack den.



Nee nee ich hab keinen


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee ich hab keinen


 
... ich könnte Dir einen leihen


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... ich könnte Dir einen leihen




Das ist total lieb von Dir 

 ............................aber ich habe " *Rücken*"


----------



## Redking (15. Februar 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen  wir kaufen Ticket *3* , Ines und ich starten 07:23 am Bahnhof Hennef mit der S 12. Steigt da noch jemand (*bernhardwalter, sun909) *mit ein??????
> AnschlieÃend umsteigen in KÃ¶ln Hbf. RE nach Wuppertal-Oberbarmen ab KÃ¶ln 08:21.
> Bitte teilt uns mit wann wer wo einsteigt.



Hallo Jens, ich habe heute noch mit einer Freundin gesprochen die auch mit mÃ¶chte. Da bei Euch noch ein Platz frei ist reserviere ich ihr den Platz.

Heute Nachmittag werde ich das dann dingfest machen ob Sie mitkommt. 
Sie wird wohl auch in KÃ¶ln Deutz einsteigen. 


Bin ab 7:20Uhr  am Bahnhof in Siegburg 

*
Abfahrt ab Siegburg ist: 7:29 Uhr *

Wenn die Preise Stimmen kostet ein fÃ¼nfer Ticket mit Rad fÃ¼r jeden 10,10â¬

GrÃ¼Ãe
Klaus


----------



## Redking (15. Februar 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> OK. Ich komme dann zum Bahnhof Siegburg.
> Danke Klaus für die freundliche Einplanung.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan



Du kannst wohl auch in Troisdorf einsteigen wenn das mit den Parkplätzen dort besser ist. Ticket haben wir dann schon.
 Dort um *Tdf 7:33 Uhr* oder in *Hennef um 07:23 Uhr* bei Jens &Ines.
Denke ja mal das wenn alle Tickets voll sind es ja nicht wirklich die Rolle spielt wer wo mitfährt. 

*Hauptsache jeder zahlt seinen Anteil.*

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2008)

Hi Jens,
ich steige in Deutz oder Köln Hbf ein.

Danke für das Ticket holen! :top:

Handy nr. von dir noch die alte?

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (15. Februar 2008)

Kinders, Kinders. Morgen um diese Uhrzeit schon am Bahnhof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie soll das nur gehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich glaube ich fang jetzt schon mal an mit dem


----------



## RennKröte (15. Februar 2008)

Huhu....

der obo hat uns von der Tour Jakobsweg morgen erzählt, so und da dachten wir "Au fein, da machen wir auch mit!" Dann habe ich im LMB erstmal gesehen wie viele da überhaupt mitfahren werden....

Gigantisch 

Außer obo kennen wir zwar gar niemanden, aber das macht ja nix  Mich freut es total, ich bin noch nie mit 20 Leutchen und mehr on tour gewesen.

Bis morgen, Grüßlies
Krötchen


----------



## soka70 (15. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Auf dem Ticket *2 *dort sind dann: *Tom-Siegburg, Merlin, Redking, soka70, wingover *



Steige ab Deutz dazu!!!!  Wann seid ihr denn alle so ca. da? Welches Gleis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. Februar 2008)

So habe alles geklärt! 
Der letzte Platz auf dem  3.Ticket ist für die Frau von einem Freund gegangen.
Sie ist kurz nach acht in Deutz.  
Mache jetzt schnell noch das Rad fahrtauglich! 


@soka werden wohl um 7:59 ankommen. Denke wir werden nicht 24 Minuten auf dem windigen Gleis1 rumstehe sondern unten in der Bahnhofshalle.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## soka70 (15. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> So habe alles geklärt!
> 
> @soka werden wohl um 7:59 ankommen. Denke wir werden nicht 24 Minuten auf dem windigen Gleis1 rumstehe sondern unten in der Bahnhofshalle.
> Grüße
> Klaus



ok! werde so gegen 8.15 Uhr (herrje, was für eine Samstag-Zeit) in die Bahnhofshalle Deutz kommen! Falls ich Euch nicht sehe, höre ich euch bestimmt......, ansonsten gibt es sms-Terror 

Werde jetzt auch mal mein Bike begutachten und verladen...

Freue mich auf Euch alle!!!!

@ sun909:soll ich Dein Öl mitbringen????


----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu....
> 
> der obo hat uns von der Tour Jakobsweg morgen erzählt, so und da dachten wir "Au fein, da machen wir auch mit!" Dann habe ich im LMB erstmal gesehen wie viele da überhaupt mitfahren werden....
> 
> ...



He he  

Du bist ja süß  

Wir kennen *alle* ausser   

* .......................die Frau Guide * 

 ...................... obo   .......................mtbziggy ......................Uwe H. aus G. ......................sporty  ( Coolername)......................Aushilfsfahrer   ...................... Rennkröte 

ABER *Krötchen *wir werden uns sicher danach kennen  

Bis morgen


----------



## Handlampe (15. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Mich freut es total, ich bin noch nie mit 20 Leutchen und mehr on tour gewesen.



Ich auch nicht


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2008)

soka:
bist du wahnsinnig? das gute Zeug geht nachher noch zu Bruch in der Bahn 

ne, ne, das hole ich schon persönlich 

bis morgen!

sun909


----------



## ultra2 (15. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht



Angebär


----------



## inimtb (15. Februar 2008)

Fahrkartenkauf

So, wir haben jetzt gekauft:
1 SchönesWochenendticket NRW für 5 Personen für 33 Euro
5 Fahrradtickets a 3,50 Euro
Zusammen: 50,50 Euro
macht für jeden: 10,10 Euro

Zu zahlen von: Sun909, bernhardwalter und der Freundin vom Freund von Redking.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass von Euch keiner mehr absagt.


Leute zieht Euch warm an, morgen früh ist es noch kalt.
Unsre Handy Nr.: 0172-2743889 (Ines) 0172-2743945 (Jens)


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (15. Februar 2008)

Habe mal einen Beweis rausgekramt,der zeigt wiiieee tief der Herr Handlampe stapeln kann!!

Dieses Großevent wird wohl so schnell nicht mehr getoppt!!


----------



## Race4Hills (15. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wo Du gerade VW Bus sagst  ............. wieviele Räder und deren Besitzer passen in so einen Bus
> 
> *Wir freuen uns auf euch bis Samstag *


 
Nun ja da ist hier die Frage, wenn ich anfange zu stappeln, von unten nach oben und die einrichtung wieder rausreiße, dann würde ich sagen 8 Räder und 35 Biker  .
Wenn ich den Einbau aber nicht raus reise, dann passen 2 Biker und 2 - 6 Bikes in und an den VW Bus, da ich nur 2 Persohnen incl. Fahrer eingetragen bekommen habe, von WÄÄNERS Freunden den TüV.

BusGucksDuHier www.homeonearth.cc

Gruss Jens

Bis Morgen früh !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Nun ja da ist hier die Frage, wenn ich anfange zu stappeln, von unten nach oben und die einrichtung wieder rausreiße, dann würde ich sagen 8 Räder und 35 Biker  .
> Wenn ich den Einbau aber nicht raus reise, dann passen 2 Biker und 2 - 6 Bikes in und an den VW Bus, da ich nur 2 Persohnen incl. Fahrer eingetragen bekommen habe, von WÄÄNERS Freunden den TüV.
> 
> BusGucksDuHier www.homeonearth.cc
> ...



Ähm ................................. *zur Antwort !*


Sehr schöner Bus  

laß besser die Einrichtung drin  hast ja schon ein Ticket besorgt und das sollte dann reichen


----------



## sibby08 (15. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Beweis rausgekramt,der zeigt wiiieee tief der Herr Handlampe stapeln kann!!
> 
> Dieses Großevent wird wohl so schnell nicht mehr getoppt!!


 
Eine Konkurrenz Veranstaltung baut sich da gerade auf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875.
Es gibt schon viele Eintragungen (sogar schon 1 von den Ortsansässigen  ). Dafür das dieses Evant erst im April ist, finde ich das enorm. Ob es an der Vorgeschichte liegt, oder ist es die Neugier, ob der Guide diesmal dabei ist  .


----------



## sibby08 (15. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


 
Untertrei*bär*


----------



## ultra2 (15. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Eine Konkurrenz Veranstaltung baut sich da gerade auf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875.
> Es gibt schon viele Eintragungen (sogar schon 1 von den Ortsansässigen  ). Dafür das dieses Evant erst im April ist, finde ich das enorm. Ob es an der Vorgeschichte liegt, oder ist es die Neugier, ob der Guide diesmal dabei ist  .




Ist halt obwohl erst einmal stattgefunden schon legendär.


----------



## Günni69 (15. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Eine Konkurrenz Veranstaltung baut sich da gerade auf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875.
> .



Danke für den Link, hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen im LMB. 
Endlich mal eine Veranstaltung wo ich nicht arbeiten muß. 

Wünsche euch bei der morgigen Tour viel Spaß und hoffentlich wenig Pannen.  
Das Chaos aus der Anreiseplannung wird sich hoffentlich vor Ort nicht fortsetzen.


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2008)

-3 Grad, mir kommen gerade arge Zweifel an dem Unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (16. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> -3 Grad, mir kommen gerade arge Zweifel an dem Unternehmen.



Sieh's als kleines Training für den Yukon Arctic Ultra: http://www.arcticultra.de/

Da starten wir doch nächstes Jahr, oder? ;-)


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> -3 Grad, mir kommen gerade arge Zweifel an dem Unternehmen.



Tja, was sind die Alternativen  Etwa mit dem *warmen *Kaffee zurück in das *warme* Bett  
Ne ne, langsam fahren - wegen Rutschgefahr, und eine Flasche Enteiser mitnehmen


----------



## Tazz (16. Februar 2008)

*Zieh Dich warm an *   
Diese Empfehlung kam gestern schon von Ines


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

Darf ich an dieser Stelle auf Post #1 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3757388&postcount=1) verweisen und uns zitieren;

"Ihr seid alle Schuld!!!"


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

Falls ich meine Darth Vader Maske nicht finden kann, bringt mir jemand ne Gurkenmaske mit


----------



## Tazz (16. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Falls ich meine Darth Vader Maske nicht finden kann, bringt mir jemand ne Gurkenmaske mit



Würde ich  

Aber die Meerschweinchen schauen so Traurig


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Würde ich
> 
> Aber die Meerschweinchen schauen so Traurig



Hm, ja OK, dass verstehe ich natürlich


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Würde ich
> 
> Aber die Meerschweinchen schauen so Traurig


 
Meines wissens verspeist Du aber lieber Gurken und plagst dich dann mit Seitenstichen herum


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

*TAZZ !! 
*Du hast die Schweine nur vorgeschoben  Ich bin entsetzt


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

Oh Sibby und alle Anderen,

da habt ihr echt einen geilen Event, eine nette Gruppe und eine schöne Tour verpasst. Aber das werden die Bilder und Berichte (?) später noch genauer zeigen 

Dank an alle Mitfahrer und besonderen Dank an Nadine und Klaus. Ups, fast vergessen; besonderen Dank natürlich auch an Uwe, ohne den dieser Termin deutlich kleiner ausgefallen wäre 

joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh Sibby und alle Anderen,
> 
> da habt ihr echt einen geilen Event, eine nette Gruppe und eine schöne Tour verpasst. Aber das werden die Bilder und Berichte (?) später noch genauer zeigen
> 
> ...


 
Davon gehe ich aus  . War ja super Wetter und viele bekannte Gesichter dabei. Das alleine war ja schon Spaß Garantie.
Mein "alternativ" Programm war aber auch schön. Ich war mit meiner Frau und den Hunden auf dem Rodderberg (danke noch an Handlampe, ohne ihn würde ich den gar nicht kennen   ). Anschließend noch oberhalb der  Bunten Kuh an der Ahr einen Kaffee trinken.

Wieviele Eis musste Nadine denn ausgeben  ?
Freue mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2008)

Wow, das war echt eine riesen Gaudi....ich wusste gar nicht, dass pilgern und fromm sein soooo viel Spaß machen kann.  

Es war eine abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit vielen Höhepunkten und einer "bergab Tendenz". Das erste Drittel ging durch Wuppertal und viel über Asphalt, dafür gab es einige seeehr schöne Höhenaussichten für die Genießer. Im Mittelteil dann über einen endlos langen Trail, mal breiter und mal schmaler und immer an einem Bach entlang. Da waren viele sehr geile MTB Passagen dabei. Anschließend eine gelungene Einkehr mit Käsekuchen und Kaffee unter freiem Himmel in der (Frühlings)Sonne...Herz was willst du mehr. Zum Schluss dann Chill-out nach und durch Köln bis zum Dom, dem würdigen Endpunkt einer solchen Pilgerreise. Der Kölner Abschnitt war dann etwas...wie soll ich sagen..."planlos"....aber so ist das nunmal im Rheinland. Größere Verluste gab es jedenfalls nicht zu beklagen.  

Also, auch von meiner Seite nochmal vielen Dank an den Guide Nadine (wie bezeichnet man eigentlich einen weiblichen Guide  ) für die Ausarbeitung der Route sowie die gelungene Tour und natürlich an den Back-Guide Klaus, der seine Sache wie immer souverän gemacht hat, so dass niemand im Wald verloren ging.

Ach ja, last not least: Hat jemand eine amtliche Fahrzeit von Wuppertal nach Köln? Ich bin ja leider (Elektro)technisch nicht so auf dem neuesten Stand...


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

Währe das hier nicht was für Tazz???










Ist doch perfekt wenn man keinen Rucksack anziehen will, oder?
Gibbet in Teilen bei Ebay


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...wie bezeichnet man eigentlich einen weiblichen Guide


 
Gemäß Kalinka "Guidöse".


----------



## Tazz (16. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Währe das hier nicht was für Tazz???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee nee dat iss nix  

Es müßte rosa sein  ich bin doch ein Mädchen 

und Udo das Du mich so rein reißt mit der Gurken Geschichte  hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht ............................ 



*Danke für den riesen Spaß heute    
*
Wat war das schön heute  mit euch


----------



## skandinavia (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure zahlreiche Teilnahme, Eure gute Laune und die Hilfe bei der Suche nach den heiligen Muschelzeichen und der Führung zum Rhein.

Ein großes Lob und tausend Dank geht auch an den Back-Guide Klaus. Ich glaube, in Deinem letzten Leben warst Du ein Hirtenhund. ;-)

Mir hat's auf jeden Fall sehr gut gefallen ... das riecht jetzt schon sehr verdächtig nach einer Wiederholungstäterveranstaltung.

Nadine


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

> und Udo das Du mich so rein reißt mit der Gurken Geschichte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte das seinerzeit "diskret" behandelt  .Du hattest Dich da selber geoutet. 

Kann ich es wieder gutmachen?


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2008)

Der Tag began früh - sehr früh. Aber um diese Uhrzeit ist Köln, wenigstens manchmal und stellenweise, schön ...




Kurz nach Acht traffen sich dann die Kölner und die aus den Vororten angereisten auf der Baustelle Deutzer Bhf.




Die erste Tragepassage war für die meisten auch kein Problem. 




Warten auf den Zooch...




Die DB wusste zu überraschen, kam pünktlich und transportierte uns problemlos nach Wuppertal.







Schnell mal nach Beyenburg geradelt und letzten Mitfahrer eingesammlt. Somit waren es (nach amtlischer Schätzung) 29.




Von Wuppertal über Remscheid nach Wermelskirchen immer der Nadine hinterher...







Zwischendurch mal ein paar Fotos für den Sibby gemacht...






und immer mal wieder auf den Backguide warten 




Ab Wermelskirchen voll ätzend immer am Eifgenbach lang über enge und wurzelige Wege. Habe ich auch keine Fotos von gemacht - lohnt einfach nicht 
Danach in den Team III Stammbiergarten (gibt es mehrere von ) faul in der Sonne sitzen, Kaffee schlürfen und Kuchen essen.







Von hier aus nach Schildgen. Schnell durch Höhenhaus und Mülheim und ab in den Rheinpark. Äh, wo ging es hier noch mal in den Rheinpark? Na ja, wenn der Kölner nicht budeln und bauen kann... Im Rheinpark zeigte sich noch mal ein kleiner Separatismus, der aber  souverän nochmals für 2-3 km unterdrückt werden konnte.




Das Aufkommen an Fußgängern war ab den Rheinterassen so groß, dass die Gruppe sich auf wenigen hundert Metern über viele hundert Meter streckte, keiner mehr so den richtigen Überblick hatte, spontane Halbgruppenfotos gemacht wurden und ein Teil der Gruppe wegdefundierte. Schade irgendwie, aber auch nicht wirklich tragisch. War eine schöne Tour an einem schönen Tag. Und neue Wege im Eifgenbachtal gab es auch.

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Mehr Fotos im Album. Wer Bilder im "Original" haben möchte, der schicke eine PN (190 MB, zip, downloadlink).


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2008)

So in etwa habe ich es auch empfunden.

Daher vielen Dank an Nadine für Guide und Idee, Klaus fürs Hinterherfahren und Uwe, der uns erst auf den Trichter gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2008)

Nachdem wir heute ein paar Punkte gemacht haben, gehe ich jetzt mal schnell rüber zum stänkern.


----------



## RennKröte (16. Februar 2008)

Huhu... also ich fand den ganzen Tag totally prima  , waren alle richtig richtig nett, auch wenn ich jetzt nur ein paar zuordnen kann, mit IBC Namen eigentlich nur die TAZZ und unsere Guidin....

Also wenn Ihr das nochmal macht, dann komme ich auf jeden mit, wenn ich darf  

Und wenn wer mag, dann können wir auch nochmal andere Trails in Altenberg rocken, mein Mann kennt sich da eigentlich aus denke ich 

*Herzlichen Dank für die Tour!!* 

Wären auch gerne noch bißchen in Köln geblieben, aber mein Mann ist jetzt schon weg zum Nachtdienst


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

> Zwischendurch mal ein paar Fotos für den Sibby gemacht...


 






Ihr seid so gut zu mir!


----------



## joscho (17. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ihr seid so gut zu mir!



Ach, machen wir doch gerne für unsere Zurückgebliebenen


----------



## ultra2 (17. Februar 2008)

Nur fürn Udo





















...und noch einige im Benutzeralbum "Jakobsweg".


----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu... also ich fand den ganzen Tag totally prima  , waren alle richtig richtig nett, auch wenn ich jetzt nur ein paar zuordnen kann, mit IBC Namen eigentlich nur die TAZZ und unsere Guidin....
> 
> Also wenn Ihr das nochmal macht, dann komme ich auf jeden mit, wenn ich darf
> 
> ...



Hallo Krötchen  

Das wäre ja wirklich nett wenn wir noch mal zusammen kämen  unser Konfuzius freut sich über jeden neuen Trail  

Ach ja 

schön das Du wenigstens eine zuordnen kannst 

 mir geht es da wohl auch ähnlich  

Grüße 
Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild58 (17. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Währe das hier nicht was für Zotty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das neueste specialized


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Februar 2008)

Kollegen, jetzt bin ich auch ein echter *Singlespeeder* 

Nachdem mir gestern schon die Kette gerissen war, hat mir heute ein dicker Ast in den Speichen das Schaltwerk komplett zerbrochen.  







 





Im Gegensatz zur SRAM funktionierte allerdings das Kürzen der Kette  (Schön, nicht Renate?  )

Bin dann die letzten 15 km als Singlespeeder *gefahren*, darum sind alle Punkte ordnungsgemäß  
Ging zum Glück "tendenziell bergab".

PS: @Handlampe, Merlin, Cheetah: Nein, ich will jetzt keine Kommentare bezüglich Kettenschaltung!


----------



## rotwild58 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo , kann vielleicht jemand das Foto von dem Specialized ins Forum Elfringhauser Schweiz, Witten und Umgebung schicken kriege das leider selbst nicht hin, danke. Gruss Michael


----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2008)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> das neueste specialized



Das macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser


----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser


 
Ich sach jetzt nix dazu.

Na, Du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mein schlechtes Gewissen sagt mir ich soll Dir ein paar virtuelle Blumen schenken).


----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich sach jetzt nix dazu.
> 
> Na, Du
> 
> ...



Du bist so 

 freundlich 

*Danke schön *


----------



## Cheetah (17. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> PS: @Handlampe, Merlin, Cheetah: Nein, ich will jetzt keine Kommentare bezüglich Kettenschaltung!


 

_Shimano's initiative for better bikes._


----------



## joscho (17. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Kollegen, jetzt bin ich auch ein echter *Singlespeeder*
> 
> Nachdem mir gestern schon die Kette gerissen war, hat mir heute ein dicker Ast in den Speichen das Schaltwerk komplett zerbrochen.



Du Armer, Fahrrad kaputt UND auch noch bergab fahren müssen. Das ist ja echt zu viel des Guten  Warum hattest Du den Schutz nicht dran? Glaubst Du, dass der geholfen hätte?



> Im Gegensatz zur SRAM funktionierte allerdings das Kürzen der Kette  (Schön, nicht Renate?  )


Hm, erklär mal was das mit SRAM zu tuen hat (damit ich vorbereitet bin).



> Bin dann die letzten 15 km als Singlespeeder *gefahren*, darum sind alle Punkte ordnungsgemäß


Sollte jemals Jemand etwas anderes behaupten wird er mit Beton an den Füßen im Rhein versengt


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hm, erklär mal was das mit SRAM zu tuen hat (damit ich vorbereitet bin).



Als letztens Renates SRAM in der Hardt abgerissen war, hatten - ich glaub - Frank und Tom ihr Rad auch auf Singlespeeder umgebaut.
Durch die Steighilfen am Ritzel zog es die Kette aber immer auf das nächst größere Ritzel. Ging also nicht.

Bei meiner XT scheint das unproblematisch zu sein. Bin die ganze Strecke problemlos gefahren.
Nur beim Rückwärtstreten wäre die Kette glaub ich umgesprungen. (Hab ich aber nicht gemacht  )


----------



## RennKröte (17. Februar 2008)

Man man man...ihr fahrt ja alle ganz schön viel, habe mir gerade mal die WP Rankings angesehen... 

Also wenn Du jetzt die Pannen sammelst, dann hast Du das Jahrespensum bald erfüllt und wenn´s im Sommer drauf ankommt, dann passiert nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Als letztens Renates SRAM in der Hardt abgerissen war, hatten - ich glaub - Frank und Tom ihr Rad auch auf Singlespeeder umgebaut.
> Durch die Steighilfen am Ritzel zog es die Kette aber immer auf das nächst größere Ritzel. Ging also nicht.
> 
> Bei meiner XT scheint das unproblematisch zu sein. Bin die ganze Strecke problemlos gefahren.
> Nur beim Rückwärtstreten wäre die Kette glaub ich umgesprungen. (Hab ich aber nicht gemacht  )



Komisch da werden wohl Experten dran gewesen sein!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Also bei meiner Sram hatte es im Kottenforst funktioniert mit dem Umbau. Selbst beim Rückwärts treten!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu... also ich fand den ganzen Tag totally prima  , waren alle richtig richtig nett, auch wenn ich jetzt nur ein paar zuordnen kann, mit IBC Namen eigentlich nur die TAZZ und unsere Guidin....
> 
> Also wenn Ihr das nochmal macht, dann komme ich auf jeden mit, wenn ich darf
> 
> ...





Ich schließe mich der Danksagung an. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und war ne total neue Erfahrung mit soviel Leuten. Großes Lob an die Veranstalter. 


Ja Frau . Ich kenne mich in Altenberg aus. Habe euch doch alle durch Wermelskirchen geführt in die Rocks of Altenberg 


Grüße an alle


----------



## Merlin (18. Februar 2008)

> PS: @Handlampe, Merlin, Cheetah: Nein, ich will jetzt keine Kommentare bezüglich Kettenschaltung!



Warum soll ich meckern, jetzt isser doch endlich ein Singlespeeder...


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Sram hatte es im Kottenforst funktioniert mit dem Umbau. Selbst beim Rückwärts treten!



Stimmt, rückwärts geht auch  Gerade noch mal ausprobiert.

Jetzt brauch ich ein neues Schaltwerk. Will aber bei Shimano bleiben.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem XT Shadow?
Oder kennt jemand Gründe dagegen?  



RennKröte schrieb:


> Also wenn Du jetzt die Pannen sammelst, dann hast Du das Jahrespensum bald erfüllt und wenn´s im Sommer drauf ankommt, dann passiert nix mehr



Damit wär ich einverstanden


----------



## joscho (18. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich ein neues Schaltwerk. Will aber bei Shimano bleiben.



Wenn DU nicht noch mehr tauschen willst, dann hast Du auch keine andere Wahl. SRAM ist nicht kompatibel zu den Shimano-Schalthebeln.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn DU nicht noch mehr tauschen willst, dann hast Du auch keine andere Wahl.



Eben drum. Ausserdem bin ich das "normale" Schalten gewohnt...


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand Gründe dagegen?



Ausser dat et dat nicht als Invers gibt, spricht nix dagegen.
Gäbe es dat als Invers würde ichs auch ans Scott montieren.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...wenn´s im Sommer drauf ankommt, dann passiert nix mehr



Nix da, im WP kommts drauf an. Sommer ist egal.


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2008)

xt shadow ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> NixIhr da, im WP kommts drauf an. Sommer ist egal.



Neeee find ich gar nicht, weil...

erstens seit Ihr mega weit vorne im WP   (wenn ich richtig geguckt habe) und....

zweitens fahrt Ihr so gut, dass ich mal vermute dass Ihr alle an Rennen oder Marathons teilnehmt und weil man da ja mitunter wirklich was gewinnen kann zählt das viel viel mehr!!!!!

Ihr habt ganz viele Fotos gemacht...kann ich die vieleicht alle haben wenn ich Euch meine Email gebe????

Grüße Krötchen


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem XT Shadow?
> Oder kennt jemand Gründe dagegen?...


 
Schaltet knackig (hat das 2006er aber auch schon), sieht gut aus - aber vor allem: Schööööön schmal bauend und dadurch weniger Ast-anfällig  .


----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeee find ich gar nicht, weil...
> 
> erstens seit Ihr mega weit vorne im WP  (wenn ich richtig geguckt habe) und....
> 
> ...


 
Ne, die haben mit Rennen nix am Hut. 
Die verhältnismäßig vielen Punkte haben die sich in der Vorweihnachtszeit geholt (wegen den vielen Punsch und Glühwein auf den unzähligen Weihnachtsmärkten vor, während und nach den Touren).




Blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück...

Ist schon ne tolle Truppe  , macht immer wieder Spaß mit denen zu fahren.


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

Äscht nicht....fabulös...sollten se mal machen  Also ich plediere dafür, dass die Tazz mich zu nem Marathon begleitet, hab mich nämlich für den ersten angemeldet.

Nachdem ich mit der Dame aus Heisterschoss sooooooooooo lange gequatscht hab ob ich das wohl schaffen würde 

Wer ist sie hier denn??? Bist Du ihr Mann????

Und ich würd mit der Truppe jederzeit wieder, Bikes in den Kombi und ab dafür 

Konfuzius und Tazz kann ich schon zuordnen nämlich..dfreu...stolz...


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne, die haben mit Rennen nix am Hut.
> Die verhältnismäßig vielen Punkte haben die sich in der Vorweihnachtszeit geholt (wegen den vielen Punsch und Glühwein auf den unzähligen Weihnachtsmärkten vor, während und nach den Touren).
> 
> 
> ...



Verräter Und für dich habe wir die ganzen Bilder gemacht 

Warte ab Udo, wenn du wieder gesund bist...


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ihr habt ganz viele Fotos gemacht...kann ich die vieleicht alle haben wenn ich Euch meine Email gebe????
> 
> Grüße Krötchen



Das wird deinen Emailaccount sprengen. Dürften mehr als 500MB sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne, die haben mit Rennen nix am Hut.
> Die verhältnismäßig vielen Punkte haben die sich in der Vorweihnachtszeit geholt (wegen den vielen Punsch und Glühwein auf den unzähligen Weihnachtsmärkten vor, während und nach den Touren).
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sibby

Kann ich nur bestätigen.  

Wir haben auch Eierpunsch und Glühwein gezogen. (aber keine Punkte) 

Freu mich auf weitere Events mit euch (wenn man nochmal darf)

gruß Stefan


----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Äscht nicht....fabulös...sollten se mal machen  Also ich plediere dafür, dass die Tazz mich zu nem Marathon begleitet, hab mich nämlich für den ersten angemeldet.
> 
> Nachdem ich mit der Dame aus Heisterschoss sooooooooooo lange gequatscht hab ob ich das wohl schaffen würde
> 
> ...


 
Du meinst die inimtb (Ines). Ines triffst Du häufiger im MTB-Frauentreff an. Ne, ihr Mann ist der Jens und ist auch mit Euch gepilgert. Ich bin der, der Zuhause bleiben musste wegen krank und für den die vielen tollen Bilder gemacht wurden


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Konfuzius und Tazz kann ich schon zuordnen nämlich..dfreu...stolz...



Ich auch, ich auch.


----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Verräter Und für dich habe wir die ganzen Bilder gemacht
> 
> Warte ab Udo, wenn du wieder gesund bist...


Du hast nicht zu Ende gelesen  . Der letzte Satz war doch der wichtigste 


> Ist schon ne tolle Truppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Ich kann hier niemanden zuordnen      (außer Rennkröte)


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das wird deinen Emailaccount sprengen. Dürften mehr als 500MB sein.



Neeeeeeeeeeeee glaub ich nicht, nicht wenn Du das in 2 Touren verschickst, mein Postfach hat 1GB, oder sogar 2...weiß gar nicht so ganz genau....wobei´s mich eigentlich wundern würde wenn ich tatsächlich auf nem Bild zu sehen wäre.... 

@sibby: Danke, dann weiß ich jetzt dass sie inimtb ist, wunderbar, die hat mir nämlich versprochen mal was über die schönsten Marathon Veranstaltungen zu schicken


----------



## joscho (18. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne, die haben mit Rennen nix am Hut.
> Die verhältnismäßig vielen Punkte haben die sich in der Vorweihnachtszeit geholt (wegen den vielen Punsch und Glühwein auf den unzähligen Weihnachtsmärkten vor, während und nach den Touren).
> 
> 
> ...



Sch... wir brauchen einen Geheimfred! Geht ja nicht an, dass hier jeder unsere Promille nachlesen kann  Aber ist der Ruf erst...



> Ist schon ne tolle Truppe  , macht immer wieder Spaß mit denen zu fahren.


Häh, sind wir schon mal zusammen gefahren  Ich kann mich nur an gemeinsame Sitzungen in der Sieglinde und beim großen gelben "M" erinnern  Und darauf freue ich mich auch wieder.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zu Ende gelesen  . Der letzte Satz war doch der wichtigste



Pah du täuschst Krankheit vor, um nicht mit uns fahren zu müssen.
Nützt aber nix. Spätestens beim "Großen Treffen" fahren wir wieder zusammen.


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich auch.



Witzbold 

@Aushilfsfahrer: Tazz ist die mit der dunkel blauen Jacke, die ich Dir auf den Bildern gezeigt habe und Konfuzius der, dem die Kette flöten gegangen ist und mich in die Geheimnisse von Kettenschlössern eingeweiht hat. In echt Renate und Ralf glaube ich 

ultra2....hhm...ich denke einer der 3 Foto und Film Leute, namens Uwe??? Aber dazu fehlt mir dann das Gesicht....


----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeee glaub ich nicht, nicht wenn Du das in 2 Touren verschickst, mein Postfach hat 1GB, oder sogar 2...weiß gar nicht so ganz genau....wobei´s mich eigentlich wundern würde wenn ich tatsächlich auf nem Bild zu sehen wäre....



Dann wundere dich mal!





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Pah du täuschst Krankheit vor, um nicht mit uns fahren zu müssen.
> Nützt aber nix. Spätestens beim "Großen Treffen" fahren wir wieder zusammen.


 
... wenn wohl auch sehr kurz. Habe mir eben noch mal meine kürzlich erstandenen Karten für Mario Barth angeschaut - BINGO!
Und der Tag darauf ist die schöne CTF in Wehr - wieder BINGO! Da habe ich dann Landesmeisterschaft in Essen.
So wird dat nix dieses Jahr  .


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @sibby: Danke, dann weiß ich jetzt dass sie inimtb ist, wunderbar, die hat mir nämlich versprochen mal was über die schönsten Marathon Veranstaltungen zu schicken



Fahrt hier:

http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/

mit. Macht Spass, waren wir letztes Jahr und fahren wir dieses Jahr.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

Hi TEAMkollegen/in

habe gerade entdeckt:

http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm

ist am Sonntag nach dem "Grossen Fressen". Könnte ein anstrengendes Wochenende werden.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ultra2....hhm...ich denke einer der 3 Foto und Film Leute, namens Uwe??? Aber dazu fehlt mir dann das Gesicht....



Is garnicht schlimm, das ist eh ein Gesicht, das nur eine Mutter lieben kann.

Meine Bilder gibt es hier http://de.sevenload.com/alben/Uob9U9Z

Klick dich einfach mal durch, vielleicht findest du dich ja wieder.


----------



## Tazz (18. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Dann wundere dich mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he da ist ja das Krötchen


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Is garnicht schlimm, das ist eh ein Gesicht, das nur eine Mutter lieben kann.



Wessen Gesicht? Deins oder meins? Beide? 

@Rennkröte - Uwe ist der, der keine blaue Jacke bekommen hat. 

@Handlampe - Aber wenn sie einer verdient hätte...


----------



## joscho (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hi TEAMkollegen/in
> 
> habe gerade entdeckt:
> 
> ...



Die bin ich ja nur mal "nachgefahren", aber wenn man die nur ein mal fährt, dann sollte das zu schaffen sein


----------



## Tazz (18. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Is garnicht schlimm, das ist eh ein Gesicht, das nur eine Mutter lieben kann.
> 
> Meine Bilder gibt es hier http://de.sevenload.com/alben/Uob9U9Z
> 
> Klick dich einfach mal durch, vielleicht findest du dich ja wieder.



Hab auch ganz viele Bildchen bei sevenload unter Tazz zu finden , bekomme das mit dem Link nicht hin  ( da bin ich wohl zu dusselig  )


----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hi TEAMkollegen/in
> 
> habe gerade entdeckt:
> 
> ...


 
Und die gute Ines hat auch schon im LMB geladen ...

Fahrt nur früh genug los, sonst gibbet keine Steaks mehr im Ziel (Montana kennt das)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hab auch ganz viele Bildchen bei sevenload unter Tazz zu finden , bekomme das mit dem Link nicht hin  ( da bin ich wohl zu dusselig  )



Und da bist du noch nicht als Freundin gelistet! 

So geht das: Klicke für Tazz 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (18. Februar 2008)

http://de.sevenload.com/alben/EQuQTMB

Das könnte es sein


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und die gute Ines hat auch schon im LMB geladen ...
> 
> Fahrt nur früh genug los, sonst gibbet keine Steaks mehr im Ziel (Montana kennt das)



Letztes Jahr bin ich mit dem Konfusen dort gestartet. Ca. 20 Minuten nach den KFlern. Waren aber bei der zweiten Verpflegungsstation schon an ihnen vorbei.


----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr bin ich mit dem Konfusen dort gestartet. Ca. 20 Minuten nach den KFlern. Waren aber bei der zweiten Verpflegungsstation schon an ihnen vorbei.



Da hast du mich ja einfach überholt!
War bestimmt ein Aprilscherz!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Da hast du mich ja einfach überholt!



War aber auch nicht weiter schwer. 

Waren es nicht du und Cheetah die noch verzweifelt versucht haben uns einzuholen?


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

Männers und Frauens wie isset damit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281

habe mich schonmal dem Uwe aufs Auge gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> War aber auch nicht weiter schwer.
> 
> Waren es nicht du und Cheetah die noch verzweifelt versucht haben uns einzuholen?



Hä  Aber Cheetah und schnell fahren??? Nee das muss wer anderes gewesen sein!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (18. Februar 2008)

So ihr alle, Zeit für´s 




Süße Träume


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Februar 2008)

*Hab ich's mir doch gedacht! *

Ihr amüsiert Euch hier wieder, während ich mit der Reparatur meines Rads kämpfe...  
(Aber Bremsscheibe, Schaltauge, Tretlager und Kettenblätter haben schon verloren  )

Morgen ist der Rest dran und die *XT Shadow*  
Ihr habt mich überzeugt  



RennKröte schrieb:


> zweitens fahrt Ihr so gut, dass ich mal vermute dass Ihr alle an Rennen oder Marathons teilnehmt



   
Das ist ja mal ne lustige Idee!  
Team III fährt Rennen - die "Entdeckung der Langsamkeit"  

Guts Nächtle  
Rallef


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Fahrt hier:
> 
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/
> 
> mit. Macht Spass, waren wir letztes Jahr und fahren wir dieses Jahr.



Also mein freies WE wäre das ja dann....kostet nur 10 mit Camping, Verpflegung an den Kontrollpunkten etc... ??????????? Kann man ja mal ins Auge fassen...wer ist denn alles "WIR"????

@Redking= (Backguide??): Magst das Krötchen Foto nicht lieber wieder wegnehmen   ich fliehe doch extra immer vor Kameras  

Aber danke für die ganzen Foto Links, ich wusel mich da mal durch, ist bestimmt witzig  

So und dann muss ich nochmal gucken wer alles in Euer Team gehört, weil wart Ihr nicht auch alle die die auf der Tour mit vorne waren?????? Oder vertue ich mich da so dolle????


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Männers und Frauens wie isset damit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281
> 
> habe mich schonmal dem Uwe aufs Auge gedrückt.



Hab mich da mal eingetragen, denke dass wird mein Mann dann auch noch tun  

Hoffe nur dass es bei meinem frei bleibt, bißchen Krankheitsausfälle derzeit und möglich dass ich auch dieses WE Dienst verpflichtet werde  

Fährst Du auch zum Schloß nach Alfter hoch wo die ganzen Brombeer Sträucher sind, ist sooooooooooo schön da  Ist doch da in der Nähe oder  ??


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also mein freies WE wäre das ja dann....kostet nur 10 mit Camping, Verpflegung an den Kontrollpunkten etc... ??????????? Kann man ja mal ins Auge fassen...wer ist denn alles "WIR"????



Zumindest schon mal TEAM III inkl. Außenstelle. Wir haben uns für die 70 km gemeldet. Wolltest Du mit dem Rad anreisen oder wieso Camping? Nun ja, egal. Ist auf jeden Fall ein lustiger Event. Bilder vom letzten Jahr findest Du hier
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=18015



> So und dann muss ich nochmal gucken wer alles in Euer Team gehört,...


Alsoooo... Das sind im wesentlichen die Anderen und Ich  Die mit den blauen oder auch orangen und bald auch mal anthraziten Jacken wo TEAM III drauf steht 



> ... weil wart Ihr nicht auch alle die die auf der Tour mit vorne waren?????? Oder vertue ich mich da so dolle????


Ja - Du vertust Dich. "Vorne" kenne ich nur vom Hören-Sagen. Der Konfuzius erzählt aber öfters mal davon  Sonst halte ich es eher wie der RedKing (=Backguide = Klaus) - nur der macht das freiwillig.

Ah, wo Sie gerade sagen: *
KLAUS !!! *Wenn Du nix gesagt hättest, dann wäre ich garantiert noch lange glücklich mit dem schiefen Hinterrad gefahren*  *Jetzt muss ich mich darum kümmern, da ich sonst nicht mehr schlafen kann  Danke!


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Nein wollte ich nicht,  aber das ist doch in Holland oder nicht??? Weil eben weit weg und man muss ja nicht unbedingt wieder nach Hause fahren oder????

Ach keine Ahnung, ich mach immer alles was andere dann auch machen und mein Mann weiß ja auch noch gar nichts von seinem Glück  Würde aber auch die 70km anpeilen wollen.

Ja wer war dass denn da alles vorne... der eine hieß Stefan, das andere war der Konfuzius, dann waren da noch 2 Toms und 2 aus Münster, mein Mann und ich... 

Ich geb´s auf glaub ich...vieleicht sehe ich das ja Sonntag wer ihr alle seid, oder fährt da keiner aus Team III mit????

Am 05.04. ist ja dann nochmal was größeres angedacht, also nochmal ne Chance


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> So und dann muss ich nochmal gucken wer alles in Euer Team gehört



Da hast Du uns auf einen Blick:






Ausser Jürgen links waren am Samstag alle dabei!


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Jutt, ich erkenn in der Tat nur die beiden Mädels und Dich wieder....herrje...ich bekomme Alzheimer


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Jutt, ich erkenn in der Tat nur die beiden Mädels und Dich wieder....herrje...ich bekomme Alzheimer



Ich habs mal einfacher für dich gemacht und das Bild beschriftet. 






@Konfuser - Du hast aber schmutzige Bildchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Völlig falsch beschriftet!!! Du musst schon die beschriften die ich nicht weiß!!!!

Mann Oooooooooh!!!!  Wie fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiessssssssssssss


----------



## Tazz (19. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da hast Du uns auf einen Blick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Fiese Meute hier*  


Okey Krötchen  von links nach rechts -------------

abgehtdiepost= Jürgen ( leider selten dabei   )
joscho = Jörg 


Konfuzius = Rallef 

 
ultra2 = Jens 


Tazz = Renate  
soka70 = Sonja 

 ( ab jetzt *wieder *häufiger dabei   )


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Fiese Meute hier*
> 
> 
> Okey Krötchen  von links nach rechts -------------
> ...



Na, so ungefähr hat ichs doch auch geschrieben


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh ,na endlich was für eine schwere Geburt, da muss natürlich erstmal wieder ne Frau kommen um alles zu regeln 

Meinen lichsten Dank die Dame !!!!! Woher kriegst Du denn die tollen smileyes 

Erraten wer hier wer ist und dann noch mit dem richtigen Gesicht dazu ist für die nächsten 2 Tage mein Hobby, dann kann ich mich hoffentlich von meinem Schreibtisch befreien!!!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Männers und Frauens wie isset damit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281
> 
> habe mich schonmal dem Uwe aufs Auge gedrückt.



Habe mich auch eingetragen.

Weiß denn jemand überhaupt wer ich bin   

Also so langsam kommt hier Licht ins ..........


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja wer war dass denn da alles vorne... der eine hieß Stefan, das andere war der Konfuzius, dann waren da noch 2 Toms und 2 aus Münster, mein Mann und ich...



Stimmt,kommt in etwa hin....aber Gesichter kann ich dir da keine zu liefern..das hält mein Bildschirm nicht aus  

Vorn ham sich rumgetrieben

Tom  @ Merlin
Stefan @ Wingover
Carsten @ Sun999

vom Team III
Ralf @ Konfuzius

ach ja....meine Wenigkeit auch wenn ich mithalten konnte!   

Mit den Münsteranern kann ich dir nicht helfen


----------



## Merlin (19. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg ist immer leicht an der (traditionell schwarzen) Piratenkluft zu erkennen...


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (20. Februar 2008)

Naja,für die wärmre Jahreszeit hab ich noch Rot und Weiß im Schrank  
Die Bestatter Kluft is mehr für´s schlechte Wetter


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Männers und Frauens wie isset damit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281
> 
> habe mich schonmal dem Uwe aufs Auge gedrückt.



Nö, keine Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (20. Februar 2008)

Tipp für die "Rennfahrer":

"*Gewinnen Sie einen Platz im Rose-Team 2008"*

(ganz nach unten scrollen, Rose News vom 23.01.2008)


----------



## skandinavia (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Team III & Co.,

habe im LMB und unter den Pilgerfahrten einen neuen Termin für die zweite Jakobswegtour eingetragen. Termin ist der 19. April.

Vielen Dank auch für die ganzen Fotos!

Nadine


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Stimmt,kommt in etwa hin....aber Gesichter kann ich dir da keine zu liefern..das hält mein Bildschirm nicht aus
> 
> Vorn ham sich rumgetrieben
> 
> ...



Aha und Carsten ist dann der, der die gleiche "altertümliche"   Schaltung hat wie ich, an der ich dann faszinierende, für mich völlig neue, Funktionen Dank Eures Fachgesimpels feststellen durfte  

Bring doch Deine Frau am Sonntag mit, Du hast Dich ja auch eingetragen, sind wieder echt viele


----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2008)

Hi *TEAM,*

wo wir hier gerade so gemütlich bei dem Sch..wetter zusammen sitzen ... Wäre dies http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html eine Option für uns 
Um das zu bewältigen müsste ich zwar wirklich mal trainieren - hätte ich aber (zumindest im Moment) auch mal Lust drauf. Und die Idee, die Strecke zwischen den Punkten selbst zu bestimmen ist ja irgendwie auch ganz lustig. Also mal ins Auge fassen 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi *TEAM,*
> 
> wo wir hier gerade so gemütlich bei dem Sch..wetter zusammen sitzen ... Wäre dies http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html eine Option für uns
> Um das zu bewältigen müsste ich zwar wirklich mal trainieren - hätte ich aber (zumindest im Moment) auch mal Lust drauf. Und die Idee, die Strecke zwischen den Punkten selbst zu bestimmen ist ja irgendwie auch ganz lustig. Also mal ins Auge fassen
> ...



Ja, im Auge behalten .


----------



## Tazz (20. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nö, keine Lust



Pah  

Was meinst Du was wir Punkte machen ohne Dich 

 

Hoffe nur das Du dir nicht den Popo ab frierst beim 

 ,den brauchst Du nämlich um die fehlenden Urlaubspunkte wieder einzuholen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (20. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Bring doch Deine Frau am Sonntag mit, Du hast Dich ja auch eingetragen, sind wieder echt viele



Mein Frauchen ist am Wochenende nicht da....glaube auch nicht das ich sie zu ner Tour mit den Tomburgern überreden könnte...sie liest viel im Forum und hat schon einiges am Stammtisch mitbekommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tipp für die "Rennfahrer":
> 
> "*Gewinnen Sie einen Platz im Rose-Team 2008"*
> 
> (ganz nach unten scrollen, Rose News vom 23.01.2008)


 
Was soll ich (wir) denn da.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen ist am Wochenende nicht da....glaube auch nicht das ich sie zu ner Tour mit den Tomburgern überreden könnte...sie liest viel im Forum und hat schon einiges am Stammtisch mitbekommen



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeh was soll das denn heißen  
Dein Frauchen fährt doch Dinger die Du kaum angucken kannst.... 

Wassen für ein Stammtisch, sind die da so Frauen feindlich,oder übertreiben maßlos oder wie???? Hört sich an als haben die Stories ihr Angst gemacht 

Wo kann ich denn die schlimmen Sachen lesen, auch im TT Thread???


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi *TEAM,*
> 
> wo wir hier gerade so gemütlich bei dem Sch..wetter zusammen sitzen ... Wäre dies http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html eine Option für uns
> Um das zu bewältigen müsste ich zwar wirklich mal trainieren - hätte ich aber (zumindest im Moment) auch mal Lust drauf. Und die Idee, die Strecke zwischen den Punkten selbst zu bestimmen ist ja irgendwie auch ganz lustig. Also mal ins Auge fassen
> ...



Hmmm, hast Du auch die Startzeit gesehen


----------



## sibby08 (20. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was soll ich (wir) denn da.


 
Ein schönes Trikot bekommen


----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hmmm, hast Du auch die Startzeit gesehen



Ja, aber wir sind doch jetzt leiden gewöhnt  Und außerdem ist es dann ja Sommer und warm - und ich werde die Zeit wohl auch brauchen  Das sind ja gerade mal 10h (vor 8:00Uhr starten ist ja dann doch nicht), da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für den Biergarten zwischendurch


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeh was soll das denn heißen
> 1)Dein Frauchen fährt doch Dinger die Du kaum angucken kannst....
> 
> 2)Wassen für ein Stammtisch, sind die da so Frauen feindlich,oder übertreiben maßlos oder wie???? Hört sich an als haben die Stories ihr Angst gemacht
> ...



zu 1) Sie fährt das ja meistens wenn ich es nicht sehe...um meine Nerven zu schonen  

2) Dieser hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5865  und wir sind kein bisschen Frauenfeindlich,meine kommt schließlich mit...ich würd ja einen mit der Kelle bekommen wenn ich nicht brav wär  

3) Sooo schlimm sind die ja auch wieder nicht...nur das des Tempo meist nicht sooo langsam ist wie angegeben  
Aber es haben sich ja jetzt auch Leute eingetragen die schon das Tempo drosseln


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg

Jetzt weiß ich wer du bist. hast von deiner Frau erzählt die Bike fährt aber nicht fährt und hast dich die ganze Zeit vorne aufgehalten und erklärt, dass farben an einem Bike das Wichtigste sind für deine Frau 

Oder


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

@Aushilfsfahrer
Fast richtig....Farben sind nicht das wichtigste,das Problem war die Auswahl die der Laden hatte!!!
Stell ne Frau vor 40 möglichen Farbtönen,weißt du wie lange das dauert bis die sich entschieden hat  

Ich konnt dich gleich einsortieren....bist ja der arme Kerl der auch immer alles schuld ist und sich die Vorwürfe von Frau anhören kann    

Hab da schonmal an ne Selbshilfegruppe gedacht


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> @Aushilfsfahrer
> Fast richtig....Farben sind nicht das wichtigste,das Problem war die Auswahl die der Laden hatte!!!
> Stell ne Frau vor 40 möglichen Farbtönen,weißt du wie lange das dauert bis die sich entschieden hat
> 
> ...



Dann geht es Dir ja ähnlich  

Und stimmt, das Wort habe ich auf der Tour von dir schon gehört. Also ich wäre dabei - und wir können uns alle selbst therapieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub so ne Gruppe hätte riesen zulauf    
Aber wir sollten vorsichtig sein...unsere Frauen treiben sich ja auch hier im Forum rum  
Bin mal gespannt ob das Wetter am Sonntag echt so klase wird,wird bestimmt ne schöne Tour!!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Ich glaub so ne Gruppe hätte riesen zulauf
> Aber wir sollten vorsichtig sein...unsere Frauen treiben sich ja auch hier im Forum rum
> Bin mal gespannt ob das Wetter am Sonntag echt so klase wird,wird bestimmt ne schöne Tour!!



Du kannst ja ein neues Thema öffnen.  Ich glaube dann kommen wirklich alle Männer aus der Höhle.  

Wir dürfen nicht nur vorsichtig sein, sondern müssen jetzt auch dazu stehen  

Ich denke auch. Sonntag wird wieder klasse. Leider habe ich mein neues Bike noch nicht. Werde ich wohl erst nächste Woche bekommen.


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> @Aushilfsfahrer
> Fast richtig....Farben sind nicht das wichtigste,das Problem war die Auswahl die der Laden hatte!!!
> Stell ne Frau vor 40 möglichen Farbtönen,weißt du wie lange das dauert bis die sich entschieden hat
> 
> ...








Ach Iwo... Ihr Männekens könnt schreiben was ihr wollt, solange es den Effekt hat, dass Ihr zu Hause schön weiter den Sabbel haltet und macht was wir wollen     Und das Kontra vertragen könnt.... 

Ich mein so sind wir eben, aber wir meckern eben nur so viel weil Ihr einfach nix so aalglatt auf die Reihe kriegt wie wir 

Das einzige was Mann bleibt sind die körperlichen Vorteile beim Sport, das ist evulotinsgeschichtlich bedingt, noch von der Jagd... das erklärt auch warum Ihr Euch immer messen müsst und Eure Bikes (damals: Waffen) vergleicht  

Wir sorgen in der Höhle für eine wohlige Atmosphäre wo man(n) sich nach der Jagd wohlfühlen kann (wenn er gut war!), das muss gut durchdacht werden, heute ist das dann z.B. die explizite Auswahl einer Rahmenfarbe   Ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen....Frauen sind Ästheten


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich eine der Damen meldet  
Ein glück das wir unseren Kummer mit euch manchmal "runterspülen" können   
Aber es ist eben so wie es ist....mit euch ist schwierig   und ohne geht garnicht....zumindest bei der großzahl der Männer   

Ach...schade das dein Mann sein neues Bike noch nicht hat,sonst hätten wir ja was die Waffen vergleichen können,primitive machen das doch so


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2008)

Ich ahne mit Schrecken den Tag voraus, an dem sie sich für eine Tour bei  unserer Damentruppe einfindet. Die jahrelange Arbeit, alle Vorurteile, Behauptungen und klischees zu entkräften - mit einem Schlag dahin... . . Über die tonale Art, dem Lärmpegel im Wald (hat vermutl. was mit ziehenden fliegendem, sich Winterquartier suchenden gefiederten Freiwild zu tun) und den Zorn anderer Waldbesucher mag ich garnicht nachdenken


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Aha....noch einen entlarvt...  der Mann von inimtb.... 

Huhu Du da 

Hhhhm mein Mann trinkt nicht, ich glaub der hat nicht so den Kummer *

Ich in ner Damentruppe  Neeeeeeee ich glaube nicht, dazu hab ich nicht genug Luft, ich kann nicht so gut quatschen und biken.....

Besser nen "Alternaiv Stammtisch" gründen  da wäre ich für  Gleicher Tag, gleiche Kneipe und der Nachbartisch.... 

So primitiv find ich Euch gar nicht, jedenfalls nicht negativ behaftet....also ich mein, ihr seid doch allesamt echt süß und niedlich.... für immer und ewig kleine Jungs halt....

Das hab ich mir auch ein bißchen von Euch abgeguckt  ....  Weil das gefällt mir


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt erstmal genug der Partnerschaftsberatung. 

Wir sind hier im TEAMIII Fred und nicht bei der Seelsorge. 

Also:



skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo Team III & Co.,
> 
> habe im LMB und unter den Pilgerfahrten einen neuen Termin für die zweite Jakobswegtour eingetragen. Termin ist der 19. April.
> 
> ...



Ich würde viel lieber den Jakobsweg in die andere Richtung fortsetzen. Also von Köln Richtung Aachen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Aha....noch einen entlarvt...  der Mann von inimtb....
> 
> Huhu Du da



Ich muß Dich enttäuschen, ich bin mit Ines & Jens zwar gut bekannt, aber nur freundschaftlich, nicht familiär . Wir hatten bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen *räusper*


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

@ ultra2: Mist, dann brauch´s wohl echt ´n Seelsorge Thread 

@ Andreas - MTB: Nochmal Mist.... dann übe ich wohl noch a bisserl "Schiffe versenken"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

Na immerhin wird die Trefferquote vom Krötchen immer besser...der eine ausrutscher jetzt  
Race4Hills wäre der richtige gewesen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich eine der Damen meldet
> Ein glück das wir unseren Kummer mit euch manchmal "runterspülen" können
> Aber es ist eben so wie es ist....mit euch ist schwierig   und ohne geht garnicht....zumindest bei der großzahl der Männer
> 
> Ach...schade das dein Mann sein neues Bike noch nicht hat,sonst hätten wir ja was die Waffen vergleichen können,primitive machen das doch so




Kummer ????

Ich habe wirklich keinen Kummer.

Und ehrlich gesagt nehmt die Frauen so wie sie sind und versucht sie nicht zu verändern. Dann kommt man ganz gut mit ihnen klar  

Sie finden immer die Nähnadel im Heuhaufen


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Trikot bekommen









Das ist ein schönes Trikot.


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das ist ein schönes Trikot.



Zugegeben das ist es.


----------



## skandinavia (21. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich würde viel lieber den Jakobsweg in die andere Richtung fortsetzen. Also von Köln Richtung Aachen.



Köln - Pulheim - Kerpen - Düren - Aachen ... klingt für mich irgendwie wie ewig plattes Land, aber ich lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren. Hier "oben" bei uns kann man wenigstens ein paar Höhenmeter machen und durch den Wald sausen. Ich finde, das ist reizvoller.


----------



## sibby08 (21. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das ist ein schönes Trikot.


 
Dem kann ich nicht wiedersprechen.
Dat andere is ja quasi für lau und es gibt durchaus Trikots, die häßlicher sind... 
Da Du ja Teamfahrer bist und bestens versorgt bist,  kommt es ja eh nicht in Frage.
Aber Rose - TEAM III liest sich doch auch nicht schlecht, oder?  

So Zündstoff zum Spamen habe ich jetzt gegeben, da mach ich mich mal flott aus dem Staub und fahr nach Leverkusen und geh ne Runde schießen. Bis später am Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo Team III & Co.,
> 
> habe im LMB und unter den Pilgerfahrten einen neuen Termin für die zweite Jakobswegtour eingetragen. Termin ist der 19. April.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nadine ,

Tja ich muß mich ultra2 anschießen  
Wir müßten ja sonst *vor* der Tour mit dem Zug anreisen und *nach* der Tour wieder zurück 
Schön wäre wenn man einmal nur Zug fahren müßte...........

*ABER* es hat mir schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht dem Jakob zu folgen  war ne echt nette Tour


----------



## skandinavia (21. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Nadine ,
> 
> Tja ich muß mich ultra2 anschießen
> Wir müßten ja sonst *vor* der Tour mit dem Zug anreisen und *nach* der Tour wieder zurück
> Schön wäre wenn man einmal nur Zug fahren müßte...........



Hallo Renate,

das kann ich schon verstehen. Auf der anderen Seite gilt das Ticket ohnehin den ganzen Tag und von Wuppertal ist man recht flott wieder in Köln. Was Aachen - Köln angeht, hieße das für mich dann auch 2x Zugfahren, was mich aber nicht davon abhalten würde. Wenn Ihr das organisiert, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo Renate,
> 
> das kann ich schon verstehen. Auf der anderen Seite gilt das Ticket ohnehin den ganzen Tag und von Wuppertal ist man recht flott wieder in Köln. Was Aachen - Köln angeht, hieße das für mich dann auch 2x Zugfahren, was mich aber nicht davon abhalten würde. Wenn Ihr das organisiert, bin ich dabei!



Ich glaub auch, Aachen - Köln lohnt sich nicht wirklich, selbst wenn man ein wenig variieren würde - am Ende ist doch ziemlich lange alles topfeben.

Tja....und die Variante Bonn - Moselkern, die wir schon gefahren sind ist ziemlich hart für einen Tag mit 130 km und 2400 hm. Aber dafür traumhaft Video.  
Hmm, vielleicht kann man ja daraus einen WE Trip machen


----------



## Tazz (21. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das ist ein schönes Trikot.



Ja wohl das ist ein schönes Trikot  



sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber Rose - TEAM III liest sich doch auch nicht schlecht, oder?
> 
> So Zündstoff zum Spamen habe ich jetzt gegeben, da mach ich mich mal flott aus dem Staub und fahr nach Leverkusen und geh ne Runde schießen. Bis später am Abend.



ABER lieber Udo  
Rose -*Team III * hmmm .........Rot / Blau / Schwarz /   ..............nö gefällt mir nicht  komische Farbkombi  ...... und dann die ganze Werbung darauf   ........ und wo bleiben wir das schöne *Team III *



skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo Renate,
> 
> das kann ich schon verstehen. Auf der anderen Seite gilt das Ticket ohnehin den ganzen Tag und von Wuppertal ist man recht flott wieder in Köln. Was Aachen - Köln angeht, hieße das für mich dann auch 2x Zugfahren, was mich aber nicht davon abhalten würde. Wenn Ihr das organisiert, bin ich dabei!



Na da werde ich wohl noch mal Nachdenken müssen ........es ist ja auch noch was Zeit bis dahin  ..........



Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, Aachen - Köln lohnt sich nicht wirklich, selbst wenn man ein wenig variieren würde - am Ende ist doch ziemlich lange alles topfeben.
> 
> Tja....und die Variante Bonn - Moselkern, die wir schon gefahren sind ist ziemlich hart für einen Tag mit 130 km und 2400 hm. Aber dafür traumhaft Video.
> Hmm, vielleicht kann man ja daraus einen WE Trip machen




Hmmmm   Fragen über Fragen  
aber ich hab ja schon vor den 2400 hm Angst die 130 km würde ich wohl schaffen aber die .......... hm´s   oh weh


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,

kennt jemand den Rheinhöhenweg, so von Andernach nach Bonn  Sind ca. 65 km. Höhenmeter weiß ich noch nicht. Sieht aber nicht nach ganz wenig aus.
Je nach Zeit und Wetter könnte die Kölner Fraktion mit dem Bötchen nach Hause


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt ja mal geile Fotos gemacht und ins Profil gesetzt... 

Wollt ich nur mal los werden, bin zu faul jedem ne PN zu schicken 

Besser als Kino


----------



## skandinavia (21. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand den Rheinhöhenweg, so von Andernach nach Bonn  Sind ca. 65 km. Höhenmeter weiß ich noch nicht. Sieht aber nicht nach ganz wenig aus.
> Je nach Zeit und Wetter könnte die Kölner Fraktion mit dem Bötchen nach Hause



Ist der Rheinhöhenweg nicht zu großen Teilen deckungsgleich mit dem Rheinsteig? Der Rheinsteig hat auf ca. 320km ungefährt 10000 Höhenmeter. Man braucht also nicht in die Alpen zu fahren. ;-)


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand den Rheinhöhenweg, so von Andernach nach Bonn  Sind ca. 65 km. Höhenmeter weiß ich noch nicht. Sieht aber nicht nach ganz wenig aus.
> Je nach Zeit und Wetter könnte die Kölner Fraktion mit dem Bötchen nach Hause


 
Manfred. 2Dangerbiker.
Der kennt den Bestimmt.


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ist der Rheinhöhenweg nicht zu großen Teilen deckungsgleich mit dem Rheinsteig?



Nö, der Rheinsteig verläuft auf der schäl Sick.


----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> ...Der Rheinsteig hat auf ca. 320km ungefährt 10000 Höhenmeter...



Och, da geht ja dann fast das ganze Wochenende für drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand den Rheinhöhenweg, so von Andernach nach Bonn  Sind ca. 65 km. Höhenmeter weiß ich noch nicht. Sieht aber nicht nach ganz wenig aus.
> Je nach Zeit und Wetter könnte die Kölner Fraktion mit dem Bötchen nach Hause



Klar kenn ich den. Andernach als Start ist gut, danach (Ri.Koblenz) wird er nämlich recht langweilig. Aber bis dahin gibt es ein paar schöne Stücke, gerade im Bereich Brohl-Lützing und Bad Breisig. Ist dann hin und wieder auch recht steil.....und am Ende geht es durch den schönen Kottenforst


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2008)

Hi Uwe,



Handlampe schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich den.



Oh Wunder 



> Andernach als Start ist gut, danach (Ri.Koblenz) wird er nämlich recht langweilig.



Sah in Google-Earth auch nicht soo schick aus. Außerdem sind es dann gut 90 km. Kannst Du was zu den HMs sagen? Viele Trage-/Schiebepassagen? Auch an einem Sonntag bei schönem Wetter fahrbar?
Fragen über Fragen 



> Ist dann hin und wieder auch recht steil.....und am Ende geht es durch den schönen Kottenforst



Ach Gott, schon wieder


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2008)

Was ist das.
*8*




TEAM III   3333   52340 min (872:20 h)

Schnapszahl !!! 
Man kann aber auch beim Großen M eine Runde geben.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zu den HMs sagen? Viele Trage-/Schiebepassagen? Auch an einem Sonntag bei schönem Wetter fahrbar?
> Fragen über Fragen



Hi Jörg

Puh, Höhenmeter kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Ich tippe mal auf 500-600. Komplett bin ich den mal zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit nach Koblenz gefahren. Da gab es allerdings noch keine neumodischen Höhenmessgeräte an den Rädern. Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, gab es noch nicht mal Luftbereifung. Die Räder waren, glaub ich, aus Holz.....und Kurbeln waren auch noch nicht aktuell  

Teilstücke bin ich aber dann doch auch in späterer Zeit gefahren und da kann ich dir berichten, das ihr mit hohem Wanderaufkommen keine Probleme bekommen werdet - die laufen alle über den Rheinsteig.
Gerade ab Bad Breisig verläuft der *R* durch einsame Wälder. Schiebe und Tragestrecken halten sich in Grenzen - ich kann mich nur an zwei erinnern - hauptsächlich gibt es breite Forstwege.


----------



## skandinavia (21. Februar 2008)

Und was ist mit dem Burgenwanderweg? Der verläuft glaube ich linksrheinisch und soll nicht so überlaufen sein, wie die rechte Seite.

Ich will auch noch über Ostern vier Tage mit dem Rad fahren. Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich habe ggf. an Schwarzwald oder Odenwald gedacht.


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Uwe,



Handlampe schrieb:


> Puh, Höhenmeter kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Ich tippe mal auf 500-600.



na, das ist ja nicht so wild. Ich glaube auf dem Jakobsweg hatten wir ca. 900hm. Ich werde mal einen Track suchen und den in MagicMaps reinwerfen. Da kommen meist halbwegs sinnhafte Werte raus.



> Komplett bin ich den mal zu meiner Bundeswehrzeit nach Koblenz gefahren... ....und Kurbeln waren auch noch nicht aktuell



Du bist Dir sicher, dass der Verein sich da schon "Bundeswehr" nannte 



> Teilstücke bin ich aber dann doch auch in späterer Zeit gefahren und da kann ich dir berichten, das ihr mit hohem Wanderaufkommen keine Probleme bekommen werdet - die laufen alle über den Rheinsteig.



Hatte ich schon gedacht bzw. gehofft, da der Weg ja doch ziemlich weit weg vom Rhein ist.



> hauptsächlich gibt es breite Forstwege.



Hm, schade. Von einem Wanderweg hatte ich mir anderes erhofft. Vom groben Streckenverlauf und den Eckdatem gefällt mir die Sache sonst ganz gut.

Danke für die Infos
joerg


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Burgenwanderweg? Der verläuft glaube ich linksrheinisch und soll nicht so überlaufen sein, wie die rechte Seite.
> 
> Ich will auch noch über Ostern vier Tage mit dem Rad fahren. Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich habe ggf. an Schwarzwald oder Odenwald gedacht.



Schau mal hier:
http://www.fernwege.de/d/rheinburgen/index.html
http://www.fernwege.de/regionen/schwarzwald/index.html


----------



## 2dangerbiker (22. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn den Rheinhöhenweg auch. Kann man gut fahren.
Der Burgenwanderweg ist der selbe Wanderweg wie der Rheinhöhenweg. Der Burgenwanderweg ist erst letzten Herbst ausgeschildert worden. Es gibt zwei Rheinhöhenwege, links und rechtsrheinich. Der auf der linken Seite ist auch nicht überlaufen. Es gibt einpaar Anstiege die auch sehr Steil sind besonders bei Burg Brohl und bei Remagen. Die Anstiege sind max. 100Hm


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2008)

Danke 2dangerbiker 

Ich weiß noch nicht so genau, wo ich Ostern eigentlich sein werde, aber könnte die Tour so eine Vorvorwinterpokalabschlußtour sein Wie ist das Interesse  Auch im Auge behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Februar 2008)

Das fahren wir *alles *im Sommer mal


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das fahren wir *alles *im Sommer mal



Im Sommer ist Regeneration vom WP angesagt  Außerdem haben wir da nicht so viel Zeit - wegen der vielen


----------



## Tazz (23. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Im Sommer ist Regeneration vom WP angesagt  Außerdem haben wir da nicht so viel Zeit - wegen der vielen



Hmmmm 

 .........................das hatte ich nicht bedacht      

*Dann :*   wird *ja alles *noch schöner


----------



## sibby08 (23. Februar 2008)

@Ultra2: Ich bin entsetzt  . *Ich* werde als Verräter dar gestellt und dann lese ich das hier aus euren eigenen Team Mitglied:



joscho schrieb:


> Im Sommer ist Regeneration vom WP angesagt  Außerdem haben wir da nicht so viel Zeit - *wegen der vielen*





> *Dann :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2008)

Udo ich teile dein Entsetzen.


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> @Ultra2: Ich bin entsetzt  . *Ich* werde als Verräter dar gestellt und dann lese ich das hier aus euren eigenen Team Mitglied:



Das könnten wir alles schön lang morgen ausdiskutieren - wenn *DU DICH NICHT SCHON WIEDER DRÜCKEN WÜRDEST* 

Zitat aus der morgigen Tourenbeschreibung: "Rast im Steiner Berghaus."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (23. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das könnten wir alles schön lang morgen ausdiskutieren - wenn *DU DICH NICHT SCHON WIEDER DRÜCKEN WÜRDEST*
> 
> Zitat aus der morgigen Tourenbeschreibung: "Rast im Steiner Berghaus."


 
Tja, muss mich leider drücken. Selbst wenn ich gesund gewesen währe könnte ich morgen nicht. Habe 2 Meisterschaften an 2 völlig verschiedenen Orten. 
Ab nächste Woche werde ich wohl wieder laaaaangsam ins Geschehen eingreifen können. 
Viel Spaß bei den schönen, sonnigen Aussichten Morgen  .


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Februar 2008)

Achtung, Kollegen! Ihr werdet aus der Ferne überwacht! 

Viel Spaß allen morgen im Ahrtal.

Grüße aus dem Schnee 
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (23. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Achtung, Kollegen! Ihr werdet aus der Ferne überwacht!
> 
> Viel Spaß allen morgen im Ahrtal.
> 
> ...



Schnee, Schnee, Schnee ich lese immer Schnee  
....... Mensch das gibt zu wenig Punkte mit den Brettern unter den Füßen  

Ich hoffe Du hast Dein Rad mit eingepackt 

viel Spaß im Urlaub  und hey ! mach Dich nicht kaputt 

Grüße aus dem Team


----------



## Holzlarer (23. Februar 2008)

Nochmal zum Rheinhöhenweg und Rheinsteig, vieleicht zum vormerken: am 29.3. machen wir vom Tourentreff Siebengebirge unsere Abschlusstour. Dort fahren wir von Bonn nach Bad Hönningen und dann zurück größtenteils über den Rheinsteig wieder nach Bonn. Termin steht schon im LMB aber Beschreibung fehlt noch, da genaue Strecke noch nicht feststeht(da basteln Marco und ich noch dran). Fest steht aber:  langsam,leicht, 3-4 std, rheinsteig, gemütlicher abschluss

gruss dirk


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

das verspricht ein schöner und lustiger Tag zu werden  
Prima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn auch im Moment erst 7 Grad. Aber das soll sich ja noch verdoppeln. Und der arme Rallef muss 




@Tazz, war das beim letzten mal Ahrtal, wo es so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




war und wir Dich im Wald zurücklassen mussten 

Bis gleich...
joscho


----------



## Tazz (24. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> das verspricht ein schöner und lustiger Tag zu werden
> Prima
> ...



 oh die sache 

 hatte ich ganz verdrängt ....
Aber sooooooooooooo warm wie damals wird´s heute sicherlich nicht , ich denke ich kann gefahrlos mitradeln 

und wehe das wird kein Spaß ........ weil ich mich doch so sehr auf das radeln freue


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Das wird super


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Und der arme Rallef muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dein Skiläufer schiebt ja immer den Bergski nach vorne.... Übrigens sind hier um 10.20 Uhr erst 6,5 Grad und Hochnebel.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dein Skiläufer schiebt ja immer den Bergski nach vorne.... Übrigens sind hier um 10.20 Uhr erst 6,5 Grad und Hochnebel.


Komme gerade aus der Wissener Gegend, da war es sogar nur 2° und nebelig  .

Also von den vorhergesagten super tollen Sonntag sehe ich noch nichts, auch nicht heir in Siegburg.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder für das Sibby08:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dein Skiläufer schiebt ja immer den Bergski nach vorne....



Das ist nicht MEIN Skifahrer - das ist der Rallef  Und mit bergab hat der halt so seine Probleme 



> Übrigens sind hier um 10.20 Uhr erst 6,5 Grad und Hochnebel.



Ich hatte auch zwischendurch mal echt meine Zweifel an der Vorhersage.

Kannst Du mir bitte den Track schicken?. Bei mir war irgendwann der Akku leer - also (auch) der vom Garmin.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (24. Februar 2008)

wie Öde!
*Angeber Modus an* *Ich bin heute Bezirksmeister mit dem Luftgewehr geworden * *Angeber Modus aus*.


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Na Gratulation  - Du Angeber


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> wie Öde!
> *Angeber Modus an* *Ich bin heute Bezirksmeister mit dem Luftgewehr geworden * *Angeber Modus aus*.



Na Glückwunsch 

Ist so was wie Schützenfest nee. 

Duck und weg


----------



## sibby08 (24. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na Glückwunsch
> 
> Ist so was wie *Schützenfest* nee.
> 
> Duck und weg


----------



## Tazz (24. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> wie Öde!
> *Angeber Modus an* *Ich bin heute Bezirksmeister mit dem Luftgewehr geworden * *Angeber Modus aus*.




Wenn wir mal den Angeber Modus außer acht lassen , und das Schützenfest mal weg lassen , ........ was dann bleiben wird ist  

Das hast Du aber fein gemacht


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Huhu... 

Setzt Ihr auch wieder die Foto Links hier rein, so wie letzte Woche.... Büüüüüüüüüüütte  das wär prima 

In übrigen, das mit dem Bestellungstrick müsst Ihr noch hoch offiziell erklären...wie Ihr so schnell an was zu trinken gekommen seid  gleich 2mal hintereinander....


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu...
> 
> Setzt Ihr auch wieder die Foto Links hier rein, so wie letzte Woche.... Büüüüüüüüüüütte  das wär prima
> 
> In übrigen, das mit dem Bestellungstrick müsst Ihr noch hoch offiziell erklären...wie Ihr so schnell an was zu trinken gekommen seid  gleich 2mal hintereinander....



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/3331

Und der Trick bleibt unser Geheimnis. Wäre ja noch schöner.


----------



## RennKröte (24. Februar 2008)

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (24. Februar 2008)

Ah, wie ich sehe war Team III mal wieder am schnellsten
... beim Bestellen  



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dein Skiläufer schiebt ja immer den Bergski nach vorne....



Ist ja auch völlig korrekt so. Ausser Du fährst Carving-Technik...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ah, wie ich sehe war Team III mal wieder am schnellsten
> ... beim Bestellen
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei der Bedienung  war das eine grandiose Leistung

Ich sage nur "Hut ab"


----------



## Tazz (24. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ah, wie ich sehe war Team III mal wieder am schnellsten
> ... beim Bestellen
> 
> 
> ...



Na wir fahren ja auch extra langsam damit wir auch noch die Luft zum bestellen haben  

Schöööönn das wir dich nicht vermissen müssen   ( die Tour heute wäre genau was für Dich gewesen   )

ach hatte eben mal Deine Punkte kontrolliert  Joggen könntest Du noch machen  würden auch noch mal 2 Punkte bringen  

P.S.:Ich hoffe ihr habt super Wetter  und ne mege Spaß


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2008)

Hier das fast komplette Höhenprofil - das wesentliche ist drauf 





Ein paar weitere Bildchen gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/3340

Gutes Nächtle - geh jetzt REHA machen 
joerg


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2008)

Ich krieg eine Krise seit der neuen Sofware 
Zeigt der Rechner nur  Animiertes an 
Schade keine tollen Smiles mehr. 

War ein Klasse Tag 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich krieg eine Krise seit der neuen Sofware
> Zeigt der Rechner nur  Animiertes an
> Schade keine tollen Smiles mehr.
> 
> ...







 

 *Das ist ja furchtbar*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> War ein Klasse Tag
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



Weil wir das Klausi mit zum großen M genommen haben.


----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weil wir das Klausi mit zum großen M genommen haben.



Ihr habt das doch nicht bereut! 
Gut die Bestellung hat durch den Andrang etwas gedauert aber trotzdem schneller als auf dem Berg! 

Der Kaffee hat doch geschmeckt!



Grüße
Klaus

Ps.Die Software spielt wieder mit!


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ihr habt das doch nicht bereut!
> Gut die Bestellung hat durch den Andrang etwas gedauert aber trotzdem schneller als auf dem Berg!
> 
> Der Kaffee hat doch geschmeckt!
> ...



Klaus dich nehmen wir *immer* gerne mit  
und *ja * der Kaffee war *lecker*   ( keinBerghüttenkaffeevergleich)

Aber das war auch nicht das was mich so beunruhigt hat , es war Deine  Software 


Haste aber wohl auch wieder Glück gehabt


----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Klaus dich nehmen wir *immer* gerne mit
> und *ja * der Kaffee war *lecker*   ( keinBerghüttenkaffeevergleich)
> 
> Aber das war auch nicht das was mich so beunruhigt hat , es war Deine  Software
> ...



Das mit der Software hat mich auch seit gestern beunruhigt! 
Werde gleich mal  um die Bilder von gestern kümmern! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

*Erster Punkt :*unser Konfuzius hat schon lange nicht mehr seine Punkte eingetragen  hoffe doch das er fleissig die Berge runterbrettert  ......................... und ob er wohl auch schön Laufen  geht  ................ 

*Zweiter Punkt : *Meine Festplatte ist ganz schön voll und die Sache mit den Fotos .......... war gestern schon ganz schön blöd drauf zu laden ......... schätze mal das ich morgen das Zeug auf sevenload bringe 


Aber gut wer Fotos macht ........... hat Spaß im Leben


----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2008)

Auf meine Platte ist noch genügen Platz für viele Fotos. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Auf meine Platte ist noch genügen Platz für viele Fotos.
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus




Gut dann lad ich alles auf Deinen  ..........


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Erster Punkt :*unser Konfuzius hat schon lange nicht mehr seine Punkte eingetragen  hoffe doch das er fleissig die Berge runterbrettert  ......................... und ob er wohl auch schön Laufen  geht  ................
> 
> *Zweiter Punkt : *Meine Festplatte ist ganz schön voll und die Sache mit den Fotos .......... war gestern schon ganz schön blöd drauf zu laden ......... schätze mal das ich morgen das Zeug auf sevenload bringe
> 
> ...



Und ich sach grad noch, wassen mitte Fotos von der TAZZ....  
Na denne wohl morgäääään woll????

Was seit ihr denn heute gefahren???

Hier in Wipp war am WE im übrigen doofes Wetter, meine Patintin hat mich angeguckt als sei ich bekloppt als ich sie fragte was sie denn bei dem schönen Wetter so alles gemacht hätte


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Und ich sach grad noch, wassen mitte Fotos von der TAZZ....
> Na denne wohl morgäääään woll????
> 
> Was seit ihr denn heute gefahren???
> ...



He he, mit dem Wetter hatte ich heute auch schon Diskussionen , wollen wir mal sagen das wir Gestern mächtig Schwein gehabt haben  

Ja die Fotos gibt´s dann morgen ......... so hoffe ich  aber Klaus ist wohl auch noch nicht so weit


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Jau, alles richtig gemacht am Wochenende und immer der Sonne hinterher  

Na dann mal auf morgen 

Skandinavia überlegt mal ne schöne lange Tour in der Elfringhauser Schweiz einzutragen, klingt ja auch schon mal gut.... 

Außer der Vorschlag mit anschließender Fußball EM auf Großleinwand im Biergarten  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he, mit dem Wetter hatte ich heute auch schon Diskussionen , wollen wir mal sagen das wir Gestern mächtig Schwein gehabt haben
> 
> Ja die Fotos gibt´s dann morgen ......... so hoffe ich  aber Klaus ist wohl auch noch nicht so weit



Das hat gerade noch nicht funktioniert! 
Ich werde nicht mehr am Rechner etwas neu Installieren! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (25. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Erster Punkt :*unser Konfuzius hat schon lange nicht mehr seine Punkte eingetragen  hoffe doch das er fleissig die Berge runterbrettert  ......................... und ob er wohl auch schön Laufen  geht  ................



Ich denke er will uns überraschen und hat Akku und Lampe mitgenommen und leiht sich jede Nacht ein Fahrrad aus 



> *Zweiter Punkt : *Meine Festplatte ist ganz schön voll und die Sache mit den Fotos .......... war gestern schon ganz schön blöd drauf zu laden ......... schätze mal das ich morgen das Zeug auf sevenload bringe


Da kann relativ einfach geholfen werden. Die Bilder einer Digicam sind meist sehr schlecht komprimiert (hat ja auch nicht so viel Zeit die Kleine) und können durch eine Konvertierung deutlich kleiner gemacht werden. Eine Speichereinsparung von 70-80% ist drin. Die ggf.  minimalen Qualitätsverluste sind bei unseren Motiven zu verschmerzen 
Ich empfehle dennoch erst mal die konvertierten Bilder in einem neuen Vezeichnis abzulegen und das Ergebnis zu prüfen. 

Kurzanleitung:
Man nehme XnView (www.xnview.de) klicke auf "Werkzeuge/Mehrfaches Konvertieren" im Menü (oder Strg+U) füge dort einige Bilder hinzu, gibt ein "frisches" Ausgabeverzeichnis an und als Format JPEG (Standardoptionen) und dann klick auf "Starten". Das Ergebnis schnell begutachten (XnView ist ja auch ein super Bildbetrachter), die alten fetten Dateien ersetzen und sich über den Platz für viele andere Fotos freuen. Schnell, einfach und kostenlos.




> Aber gut wer Fotos macht ........... hat Spaß im Leben


Daran kann es in Deinem Leben nun wahrlich nicht mangeln


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich denke er will uns überraschen und hat Akku und Lampe mitgenommen und leiht sich jede Nacht ein Fahrrad aus



Ja das wäre sicher Prima ................. mache mir gerade sorgen wegen JochenKlein 



joscho schrieb:


> Kurzanleitung:
> Man nehme XnView (www.xnview.de) klicke auf "Werkzeuge/Mehrfaches Konvertieren" im Menü (oder Strg+U) füge dort einige Bilder hinzu, gibt ein "frisches" Ausgabeverzeichnis an und als Format JPEG (Standardoptionen) und dann klick auf "Starten". Das Ergebnis schnell begutachten (XnView ist ja auch ein super Bildbetrachter), die alten fetten Dateien ersetzen und sich über den Platz für viele andere Fotos freuen. Schnell, einfach und kostenlos.



Gut   ............ hab ich gemacht  .................  ........................... ............ muß mich aber noch einfinden .................... dann ist es sicher *SUPER* 

*DANKE FUER DEN TIP*



joscho schrieb:


> Daran kann es in Deinem Leben nun wahrlich nicht mangeln



He he  ................ neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   

Hier jedenfalls noch flott die Bilder auf sevenload : http://de.sevenload.com/alben/KWati6A


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn auch im Moment erst 7 Grad. Aber das soll sich ja noch verdoppeln. Und der arme Rallef muss



Also hier ists auch ganz nett...  





Bisher nur Sonnentage  
Aber keine Zeit für Fahrrad  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja das wäre sicher Prima ................. mache mir gerade sorgen wegen JochenKlein



Ich auch! Was macht der Kerl da  Wenn das so weiter geht, dann müssen wir in den TEAM III Urlaub. Wir könnten ja den Rallef besuchen radeln 



> *DANKE FUER DEN TIP*


Ich habe das gerade mal auf Deine 60 MB von gestern angewendet. Ist "nur" auf 47 MB geschrumpft. Bei den Handybildern vom Rallef ist die Ersparnis auch nicht so groß, wie bei den richtigen Bildern aus richtigen Kameras. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Farbrauschen 

Tschööö
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (29. Februar 2008)

So *TEAM*Kollegen/in,

habe bei den Windecker Bengeln mal nachgefragt, wann der Jochen wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt.


----------



## joscho (1. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he, mit dem Wetter hatte ich heute auch schon Diskussionen , wollen wir mal sagen das wir Gestern mächtig Schwein gehabt haben



Scheint dieses WE nicht ganz so gut zu klappen  
Hier pfeift es schon recht laut. Wo Sie gerade sagen "Schwein gehabt" - ich hoffe Du hast Deine Schweine festgebunden 

Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Scheint dieses WE nicht ganz so gut zu klappen
> Hier pfeift es schon recht laut. Wo Sie gerade sagen "Schwein gehabt" - ich hoffe Du hast Deine Schweine festgebunden
> 
> Gutes Nächtle
> joerg



He he  

Die Schweine haben ein *Superduperverwöhnprogramm*    leben noch im Haus ohne Regen Sturm und andere Katastrophen  .........................
Müssen nur sehen das die Gurke schön verdaut wird und das Heu schön trocken ist  

*Es sind wahrlich Glückliche Schweine *    

Ach ja, und das Wetter finde ich doof


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2008)

Mal wieder im engsten Kreis unterwegs.





Wo man sich noch liebevoll um die Probleme der TEAMkollegen kümmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (2. März 2008)

Oh, jetzt seh ich's erst: Die Tazz hatte ja einen *Rucksack*


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2008)

Ich hab mich ja bloß so beeilt wegen dem Schild hier  





 Grüße und so


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt seh ich's erst: Die Tazz hatte ja einen *Rucksack*



Ja da hatte ich das Ersatzwerkzeug drin  




 aber Du bist ja auch so klar gekommen  

Den Rucksack muß ich jetzt immer mitnehmen 

 da ultra2 sich weigerte meine Jacke zu verstauen    und sibby wollte mir ein Rad mit Körbchen andrehen   ............... und überhaupt und so

Irgendwann fügt man sich seinem Schicksal


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja bloß so beeilt wegen dem Schild hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um Ausreden aber auch nicht verlegen was?


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2008)

*Pfffff....................*


----------



## joscho (2. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Um Ausreden aber auch nicht verlegen was?



Was heißt hier Ausrede  Den Rallef zu treffen ist für das Flugzeug ja nicht so leicht, und mehr als einen Ausfall kann das TEAM sich auch nicht erlauben  Da mussten wir uns schnell in Sicherheit bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (2. März 2008)

Den Rucksack muß ich jetzt immer mitnehmen 

 da ultra2 sich weigerte meine Jacke zu verstauen [/QUOTE]


*Oooooooooooh ist der fies zu Dir.......*seufz*.....*


----------



## Ommer (2. März 2008)

Den Weg von Immekeppel hoch sind wir heute morgen auch gefahren. 

Ihr wart offensichtlich im Reich des Trödelkönigs unterwegs. Wärt ihr nur bei mir vorbeigekommen......

....es gab Buttercremetorte, hmmmm


Gruß 
Achim


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Den Weg von Immekeppel hoch sind wir heute morgen auch gefahren.
> 
> Ihr wart offensichtlich im Reich des Trödelkönigs unterwegs. Wärt ihr nur bei mir vorbeigekommen......
> 
> ...



* Hmmmm* 

 *lecker *

Ohhh verdammt  den Kuchen hätte ich auch gerne gehabt  denn Kuchen gabs heute bei uns nicht  aber dafür ein Eis mit Caramel ........... gut das ich flexibel bin


----------



## Konfuzius (2. März 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Den Weg von Immekeppel hoch sind wir heute morgen auch gefahren.
> 
> Ihr wart offensichtlich im Reich des Trödelkönigs unterwegs. Wärt ihr nur bei mir vorbeigekommen......
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,

wir sind sogar direkt am Zentrum von Ommerland, an Linde vorbei gekommen!
Hätten wir das gewusst!  

Aber eine Tour mit dem Trödelkönig in Deiner schönen Gegend steht auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Team III-Plan  
Wenn Du nur nicht immer so früh starten würdest...


----------



## sibby08 (2. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja da hatte ich das Ersatzwerkzeug drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Manchmal helfen Bilder der Abschreckung


----------



## soka70 (4. März 2008)

Team III 

Was ist los?!?!?!

Der letzte Eintrag  ist fast 48 Stunden alt?!?! Ihr fangt doch nicht etwa an zu schwächeln? 

Eure Außenstelle


----------



## joscho (5. März 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Team III
> 
> Was ist los?!?!?!



Nichts! Das ist es ja 




> Der letzte Eintrag  ist fast 48 Stunden alt?!?! Ihr fangt doch nicht etwa an zu schwächeln?




Niemals  
Ist nur eine kleine Werbepause,- und da es ja bei uns immer ruhig und besinnlich zugeht, halt OHNE Werbung 
 




> Eure Außenstelle



Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.

Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## Tazz (5. März 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Team III
> 
> Was ist los?!?!?!
> 
> Der letzte Eintrag  ist fast 48 Stunden alt?!?! Ihr fangt doch nicht etwa an zu schwächeln?




Halloooooho liebe Sonja  

Nee nee schwächeln tun wir nicht .......... .......... bin zwar wegen des schweren Rucksacks etwas geschwächt 

 aber das ist es nicht,
ich hab doch Arbeit mit nach Hause nehmen müssen 
und es gibt noch andere Freds wo man sich auslassen kann  

Und wo ich Dich gerade lese   wann kommste wieder mit uns mit   


P.S.:


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (5. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Halloooooho liebe Sonja
> 
> Nee nee schwächeln tun wir nicht .......... .......... bin zwar wegen des schweren Rucksacks etwas geschächt
> 
> ...





Müssen mal wieder ne schöne Kaffeefahrt starten

Es ist richtig langweilig wenn man seinen Kaffee nach der Bestellung fast unmittelbar genießen darf   

Ansonsten muß ich Sonja recht geben 

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Tazz (5. März 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Müssen mal wieder ne schöne Kaffeefahrt starten
> 
> Es ist richtig langweilig wenn man seinen Kaffee nach der Bestellung fast unmittelbar genießen darf
> 
> ...



In sachen Kaffee sind *wir *vom Team III auch eher verwöhnt , ich glaub da geh ich nimmer mehr hin  

Selber SCHWÄCHLING ....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. März 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Team III
> 
> Was ist los?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Ach Sonja,

es ist alles so belanglos geworden seit dem wir wissen, das wir das lokale Ranking im WP gewinnen.

Obwohl...da war doch mal was mit den Fitfu...was war da nur...?


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2008)

> Obwohl...da war doch mal was mit den Fitfu...was war da nur...?





Wer? Kenn ich die?


----------



## skandinavia (8. März 2008)

Kommt noch jemand mit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4554008&postcount=3


----------



## sibby08 (8. März 2008)

> Obwohl...da war doch mal was mit den Fitfu...was war da nur...?


 
Ja da war mal was. Aber kurz nach der Veröffentlichung der "Kampfansage" wurden dann Mitglieder des Teams urplötzlich von Viren befallen. Zufall?


----------



## Tazz (8. März 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer? Kenn ich die?




Laß mich kurz mal Überlegen ...........................




Ja lieber Tom   Du kennst *sie*   






sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja da war mal was. Aber kurz nach der Veröffentlichung der "Kampfansage" wurden dann Mitglieder des Teams urplötzlich von Viren befallen. Zufall?



Tzzze..........  

jetzt kommen se so an, von wegen Vieren und so andere Dilemma


----------



## Cheetah (8. März 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Kommt noch jemand mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4554008&postcount=3


 
In der Gegend zwischen Bad Marienberg und Bad Hönnigen würd ich mich gerne für einen Tag dazu gesellen.


----------



## Cheetah (8. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> jetzt kommen se so an, von wegen Vieren und so andere Dilemma



Unser Team:















(Udo1)


----------



## joscho (8. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> jetzt kommen se so an, von wegen Vieren und so andere Dilemma




Wie jetzt, Du meinst vier plus ein Dilemma  Ist aber schon was hart formuliert 

[SIZE=-1]*Sorry*, *could not resist*[/SIZE]


----------



## Tazz (8. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> [SIZE=-1]*Sorry*, *could not resist*[/SIZE]





 .................................ist schon klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Du meinst vier plus ein Dilemma  Ist aber schon was hart formuliert
> 
> [SIZE=-1]*Sorry*, *could not resist*[/SIZE]



Ich finds gut formuliert.


----------



## Tazz (8. März 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Kommt noch jemand mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4554008&postcount=3



Halloooohho Skandinavia  

Ist an und für sich ein sehr netter Gedanke  nur leider für mich viel zu Zeit intensiv  ......
Ich wünsche Dir eine Handvoll nette Leute die Dich begleiten können.

Lieben Gruß
Tazz


----------



## skandinavia (8. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Halloooohho Skandinavia
> 
> Ist an und für sich ein sehr netter Gedanke  nur leider für mich viel zu Zeit intensiv  ......
> Ich wünsche Dir eine Handvoll nette Leute die Dich begleiten können.
> ...



Aber, aber, Renate ... denk doch Mal an die ganzen Winterpokalpunkte: 3 Tage x 10 Stunden x 4 Punkte = 120 Punkte! Dafür werden Familie und Freunde doch wohl Verständnis haben. ;-)

Nein, im Ernst, ist schon klar, dass dafür nicht jede/r Zeit hat ...

Grüße
Nadine


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> In der Gegend zwischen Bad Marienberg und Bad Hönnigen würd ich mich gerne für einen Tag dazu gesellen.


 
Mein Heimat Revier


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304415

Bin heute noch von Bad Marienberg bis Wissen gefahren , also einige Teile des Steiges  .


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> das lokale Ranking im WP gewinnen.


 
Wird das so sein ???
Ja,
Nein,
vieleicht...????
Nur z.B. am 30.03 fahren wir mit 3 ein Rennen von ca 2 Std dauer +warm und ausfahren.........notfalls von Arnheim nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (9. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und wo ich Dich gerade lese   wann kommste wieder mit uns mit




nach meinem Skiurlaub..... 

Punktet bis dahin bloß schön!!!!


----------



## Tazz (9. März 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> nach meinem Skiurlaub.....
> 
> Punktet bis dahin bloß schön!!!!




Schon wieder Skiurlaub  ......... Cool   dann komm bitte in einem Stück wieder und erhole Dich gut   

Ja mit den Punkten mach Dir mal keine Sorgen  wir ziehen Dich mit


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. März 2008)

Immer ne Handbreite weißes Gold unterm Ski... 

viel Spass bei den Abfahrten  





soka70 schrieb:


> nach meinem Skiurlaub.....
> 
> Punktet bis dahin bloß schön!!!!


----------



## sibby08 (9. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tzzze..........
> 
> jetzt kommen se so an, von wegen Vieren und so andere Dilemma


 
Mit "Zufall?" meinte ich eher eine Verschwörung. Vielleicht wurden wir von einem unserer Gegner, ähh ich meine Opfer, absichtlich mit langanhaltenden Viren verseucht  .

But I´m back again  
Heute abend gab es die erste längere Runde ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> In der Gegend zwischen Bad Marienberg und Bad Hönnigen würd ich mich gerne für einen Tag dazu gesellen.


 
Wenn es nicht der Ostersonntag ist könnte ich mir auch evtl. vorstellen dieses Teilstück mit zu fahren.


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mit "Zufall?" meinte ich eher eine Verschwörung. Vielleicht wurden wir von einem unserer Gegner, ähh ich meine Opfer, absichtlich mit langanhaltenden Viren verseucht  .



Die CIA? 

Machts halt nächstes Mal wie die SportImTrocknen.
Kaum mal einen Fuß vor die Tür gesetzt, aber komfortabler Dritter. 

Wenn Du wieder fahren kannst, dann meld dich für kommenden Sonntag beim Blitzfiz an.


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn Du wieder fahren kannst, dann meld dich für kommenden Sonntag beim Blitzfiz an.


 
Habe ich schon mal näher ins Auge gefasst, genau wie Handlampes Große TT Drei Täler Fahrt zum WP Abschluss (wollte schon länger mal ins Brohltal). 
Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt...


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon mal näher ins Auge gefasst, genau wie Handlampes Große TT Drei Täler Fahrt zum WP Abschluss (wollte schon länger mal ins Brohltal).
> Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt...



Als Uwes Tour hat ja ein paar knackige Rahmendaten. 

Wir fahren wahrscheinlich den CTF in Brohltal. Ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere am Tag nach dem großen Treffen.


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> nach meinem Skiurlaub.....



Ach schon wieder? 

Na dann viel Spass und hoffentlich auf bald.


----------



## Tazz (11. März 2008)

Ach nee ,was ist das wieder schön     

Weil man so viele schöne Punkte machen möchte   damit man im WP gut vorran kommt * ( haben wir zwar nicht nötig , aber man wart den Schein )*

  *macht auch Regen nix mehr* 


Grüße Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *[/SIZE] ( haben wir zwar nicht nötig , aber man wart den Schein )*



Ob es nötig ist, wissen wir ja leider nicht. 

Weil die auf diesem Ohr tauben Nüsse aus Windeck ja nicht antworten was mit Jochen Klein ist. 

Naja für den Rest reichts wohl.


----------



## Tazz (11. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Naja für den Rest reichts wohl.






 was für ein Spaß...............................................


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ob es nötig ist, wissen wir ja leider nicht.
> 
> Weil die auf diesem Ohr tauben Nüsse aus Windeck ja nicht antworten was mit Jochen Klein ist.
> 
> Naja für den Rest reichts wohl.


 
Eure Zeit hätte ich gerne. Zu Regen, weis Gott das ist mein Thema, ich liebe Schlamm Rennen, genauso das Training, aber ohne Zeit .....
Ich möchte gerne mehr, nächste Woche bin ich wieder auf  Montage  in Wuppertal, Bike dabei ,aber da geht nichts.

Aber wir sehen uns beim Großen Treffen


----------



## Konfuzius (12. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Aber wir sehen uns beim Großen Treffen



*Jawoll, da sehen wir uns!    *
Das wird suuper!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2008)

Danke, das wird es.
Wenn ich dabei bin.


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2008)

Hey Konfuzius,
schau mal in dein email Postfach wg. 24h Rennen 

Vermisse noch deine Rückmeldung auf meine mails...

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (13. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke, das wird es.
> Wenn ich dabei bin.



Letztes Mal wars wohl auch super obwohl Du nicht dabei warst. 

Aber ich hoffe doch das Du es diesmal einrichten kannst. Wäre schon schöner


----------



## joscho (15. März 2008)

So, die ersten 4000 sind geschafft


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> So, die ersten 4000 sind geschafft



*Wow,* *das ist der Wahnsinn* ....................



wo soll das noch enden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> So, die ersten 4000 sind geschafft



Respekt


----------



## Montana (15. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Wow,* *das ist der Wahnsinn* ....................
> 
> 
> 
> wo soll das noch enden



So : 



> Auch diesen Winter hast du wieder die Möglichkeit, vom 05.11.2007 bis zum 30.03.2008 deine Trainingszeiten mit denen vieler anderer zu vergleichen, dich zusätzlich zum Sport treiben zu motivieren und zum Ende vielleicht sogar eine gute Platzierung im Winterpokal erreichen.



Schönes Wochenende und viel Spass beim radeln


----------



## ultra2 (15. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> So :
> 
> 
> 
> Schönes Wochenende und viel Spass beim radeln



Da hat der Spass doch ein abruptes Ende genommen


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> So :



Du hast natürlich recht 



aber ich meinte doch wie viele Punkte wir noch machen 





ultra2 schrieb:


> Da hat der Spass doch ein abruptes Ende genommen



Wenn ich mir natürlich sowas nun ansehen muß ................................... wohl nicht mehr so viele Punkte für ultra2  
im Gelände gesammelte Punkte mit dem Cannondale wird für ihn hart und nicht gefedert  



Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Respekt



Wie gewonnen so zerronnen ...................


----------



## joscho (15. März 2008)

Hi,

nur weil so ein Scott die Grätsche gemacht hat, sollte nicht untergehen, dass unser Rallef heute die Kilomarke geknackt hat 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da hat der Spass doch ein abruptes Ende genommen


 
Ohoh, das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus  . 
Hoffentlich bekommt Dein Händler schnell passenden Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (17. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da hat der Spass doch ein abruptes Ende genommen




Da sach ich nur AUA


----------



## Tazz (18. März 2008)

Okey es hat heute den ganzen Tag die Sonne 

 zu uns herunter geschienen, und nu ?? wo geht se denn jetzt hin  ?


............. da hat man mal ne sek. Zeit für´s radeln und ??? Regen oder was


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ohoh, das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus  .
> Hoffentlich bekommt Dein Händler schnell passenden Ersatz.



Stand der Dinge:

Am Montag mit dem Rad zu den Cyclewerxlern. Die haben sofort bei Scott angerufen und meine Premiumcardnummer (bekommt man bei Scott wenn das Rad nicht ganz billig war) durchgegeben. Daraufhin hat Scott gesagt sie schicken das Teil sofort raus. Nur angekommen ist es bis heute leider nicht. 

Jetzt muß ich über Ostern Cannondingshardtail fahren. Die Welt ist so ungerecht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Stand der Dinge:
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt muß ich über Ostern Cannondingshardtail fahren. Die Welt ist so ungerecht.


 
NIEMALS !!!!
Ich meine dabei nicht Hardtail.


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> NIEMALS !!!!
> Ich meine dabei nicht Hardtail.



Ich muß ja gestehen, so schlecht ist Cannondingens ja nicht. Aber ich gebe es nur sehr widerwillig zu.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Supersonic verschenkt????????? Ich bin 3 Jahre diese Teile bei Rennen gefahren, ohne Platt   . Liegt wohl am Gewicht und am Umgang ( Können). .


----------



## Tazz (20. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich muß ja gestehen, so schlecht ist Cannondingens ja nicht. Aber ich gebe es nur sehr widerwillig zu.



*He he ...........*


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *He he ...........*



Also hätten die Cyclewerxler mir nicht sooo ein gutes Angebot fürs Cannondings gemacht...

...würde auf dem Hardtail mit Sicherheit nicht Cannondings draufstehen.


----------



## Tazz (20. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also hätten die Cyclewerxler mir nicht sooo ein gutes Angebot fürs Cannondings gemacht...
> 
> ...würde auf dem Hardtail mit Sicherheit nicht Cannondings draufstehen.



*Ja Ja ....... *


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

@ Ultra. Focus würde dir gut stehen , wir haben gute, sehr gute Fullys,http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?active=1&lang=german&rub=mar&pr=751900&do=idx. Vor allem steht hier das Preis/ Leistungs Verhältniss.
Wenn alles gut läuft kommt mein 08 Bike (Hardtail) nach Ostern, in Team Ausstattung natürlich, ich schick dir mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Ultra. Focus würde dir gut stehen , wir haben gute, sehr gute Fullys,http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?active=1&lang=german&rub=mar&pr=751900&do=idx. Vor allem steht hier das Preis/ Leistungs Verhältniss.
> Wenn alles gut läuft kommt mein 08 Bike (Hardtail) nach Ostern, in Team Ausstattung natürlich, ich schick dir mal ein Foto.



Nun ja, Preis/Leistung ist zugegeben bei Scott so eine Sache. Aber ich habe es durch gute Connection zu Scott extrem günstig bekommen.  Und der Service ist gut und unkompliziert. Mag natürlich sein, das ich bei einem anderen Hersteller den Service gar nicht bräuchte. 

Focus hat allerdings auch ein paar sehr schöne Rädchen.


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2008)

Soll keiner behaupten, es habe heute nur geregnet.


----------



## Tazz (21. März 2008)

*Erst mal wünsche ich euch frohe Ostern ........*.

und *das* hab ich erst neulich gesehen 





Das *PAPA-Mobil* 

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Soll keiner behaupten, es habe heute nur geregnet.



eeek... was machst Du denn bei mir in Hennef? Hoffe es hat zu einer schönen Tour ausgetragen.


----------



## Tazz (22. März 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> eeek... was machst Du denn bei mir in Hennef? Hoffe es hat zu einer schönen Tour ausgetragen.




Ja die Tour war schön , wir sind nach Blankenberg gefahren. 
Hatten aber mit dabei Schneeregen und Wind  








Die Belohnung gabs dann in Blankenberg  Waffel mit allem was dazu gehört 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Tazz (24. März 2008)

*Schneealarm *



Na, da wird uns Rallef ja die schönste Freude bei Rund um Köln haben  

Soll ich Dir ein Wärmkissen einpacken ? 

...... schaffst Du es überhaupt bis Sand ? .......... oh oh oh


----------



## sibby08 (24. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Schneealarm *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, wenn schon keine weiße Weihnacht, dann wenigstens weiße Ostern


----------



## RennKröte (24. März 2008)

Mein Mann sollte die Tour mit dem Krad begleiten, ist aber schon seit knapp 2h zu Hause, Rund um Köln ist abgebrochen worden


----------



## joscho (24. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Schneealarm *



Daraus wurde leider ganz schnell *Matschalarm*.

Bei der Bergwertung am Schloss Bensberg war übrigens das (fast) komplette TEAM III unter den ersten zehn  Und selbst ich habe es noch auf Platz 7 geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Und selbst ich habe es noch auf Platz 7 geschafft



Super


----------



## Tazz (24. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Super



Ist das hinter Dir der Besenwagen ?  

Nee nee was für ne Freude  ... mal was anderes .............

Schnee in Kölle


----------



## RennKröte (24. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ....Und selbst ich habe es noch auf Platz 7 geschafft




_Respekt Team III _

Und das dann auch noch auffem MTB   

Ihr seid se....ehrlich.....   ...

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## Tazz (24. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> _Respekt Team III _
> 
> Und das dann auch noch auffem MTB
> 
> ...



jut wa


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2008)

Ehrlich wäre es zu sagen, das der VW der Besenwagen ist.


----------



## joscho (24. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ehrlich wäre es zu sagen, das der VW der Besenwagen ist.



Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich als Siebter durch das Ziel gefahren bin  Was kann ich dafür, dass nicht mehr mitgefahren sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist das hinter Dir der Besenwagen ?



Danke Tazz 

Ist doch wohl klar, dass das der Materialwagen war


----------



## Tazz (24. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Danke Tazz
> 
> Ist doch wohl klar, dass das der Materialwagen war





  ...............dum di dum   ......sei nicht so frostig...........



Johooooh   ich bin sicher *das ist der Materialwagen*


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ... ich bin sicher *das ist der Materialwagen*


Wenn ihr Zeugen braucht ...  

Ride On! und danke für die Begleitung durch die tosende Menge am Bensberger Schlossberg   
Stefan


----------



## Konfuzius (25. März 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> und danke für die Begleitung durch die tosende Menge am Bensberger Schlossberg



Echt blöde, dass das ausgefallen ist...  
Aber wir hatten ja wenigstens hin und wieder Applaus   

Heute stand übrigens in der Zeitung, dass für die Challenger, die ja ihr Startgeld nicht zurück bekommen, möglicherweise im Sommer ein kostenloses Ersatzrennen organisiert wird.
Hängt aber wohl von der finanziellen Situation des Veranstalters (eventuelle Sponsorenausfälle und so) ab. 

@SIT-Team: Interesse an Teilnahme in der gleichen Besetzung?


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Zeugen braucht ...
> Stefan



Wenn Du Beweisfotos brauchst:


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. März 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:
			
		

> ... @SIT-Team: Interesse an Teilnahme in der gleichen Besetzung?


Wenn's zeitlich passt, gerne. 


			
				ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Bike!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @SIT-Team: Interesse an Teilnahme in der gleichen Besetzung?



Fahr weniger Rad und Spam mehr


----------



## Konfuzius (26. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Fahr weniger Rad und Spam mehr



Dafür gibts doch gar keine Punkte


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch gar keine Punkte



Brauchen wir noch Punkte?


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Auch wenn es dafür keine Punkte mehr gibt...ich rechne mit dem Team III

Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dafür keine Punkte mehr gibt...ich rechne mit dem Team III
> 
> Termin



Uwe, Uwe, du findiges kleines Kerlchen. 

Das klingt in der Tat überaus interessant. Wir werden Kriegsrat halten.


----------



## Konfuzius (26. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Uwe, Uwe, du findiges kleines Kerlchen.
> 
> Das klingt in der Tat überaus interessant. Wir werden Kriegsrat halten.



17. Mai?
Ich fürchte das gibt nix. Da ist das hier schon gebucht: http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> 17. Mai?
> Ich fürchte das gibt nix. Da ist das hier schon gebucht: http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/



Oh Shit, der Konfuse hat recht. Da sind wir ja alle in Holland unterwegs.


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Naja, hab den Termin erstmal nur willkürlich reingesetzt. Ist also alles noch verhandelbar


----------



## Tazz (26. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Brauchen wir noch Punkte?




*Ich brauche noch Punkte *


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ich brauche noch Punkte *



Vierstellig wird überbewertet. Frag mal all die Dreistelligen die keine Chance mehr haben vierstellig zu werden.


----------



## Tazz (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Naja, hab den Termin erstmal nur willkürlich reingesetzt. Ist also alles noch verhandelbar



Kannst Du ein anderes WE nehmen ? 

 dann würden sicherlich der/die ein oder andere aus dem Team mit kommen  ...............der 17. Mai ist schon gebucht und bezahlt 

Grüße und so


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kannst Du ein anderes WE nehmen ?
> 
> dann würden sicherlich der/die ein oder andere aus dem Team mit kommen  ...............der 17. Mai ist schon gebucht und bezahlt
> 
> Grüße und so



Mach ma Vorschlag


----------



## Tazz (26. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mach ma Vorschlag






 ups ..... ich muß noch überlegen ...... 

 hmmm ..... also Rallef kann den Mai fast gar nicht    würde aber gerne mit ..... tja jetzt sind wir da wo wir angefangen haben ... ich werde mal abwarten was euer Stammtischtermin so hergibt  

Danke für die Rücksicht  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ich brauche noch Punkte *



He he da muß ich mich doch glatt selbst Zitieren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he da muß ich mich doch glatt selbst Zitieren



...................

Bezahlung später.


----------



## ultra2 (27. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he da muß ich mich doch glatt selbst Zitieren



Du schaffst das


----------



## Tazz (28. März 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ...................
> 
> Bezahlung später.



Das ist ja wahnsinnig lieb gemeint   .......... aber diese Punkte sind nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Tazz (28. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du schaffst das


----------



## sibby08 (28. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


>



ups   , mal eben bei euch rein geschaut  ......

 na ob Du das wohl noch schaffst ?............


----------



## sibby08 (28. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ups  , mal eben bei euch rein geschaut ......
> 
> na ob Du das wohl noch schaffst ?............


 
Natürlich, ich brauche dazu aber noch den WP 2008/2009 und 2009/2010  .

An dieser Stelle schon mal mein Respekt an Euch was ihr in diesem WP geleistet habt       (für jeden vom Team einen ).

Was treibt ihr am Sonntag? Ich möchte was fahren, weiß aber noch nicht so richtig wo und was.


----------



## ultra2 (28. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich brauche dazu aber noch den WP 2008/2009 und 2009/2010  .
> 
> An dieser Stelle schon mal mein Respekt an Euch was ihr in diesem WP geleistet habt       (für jeden vom Team einen ).
> 
> Was treibt ihr am Sonntag? Ich möchte was fahren, weiß aber noch nicht so richtig wo und was.



Ja Udo, hättest Du soviele Punkte, müßtest Du 2008/2009 und folgende nicht mehr fahren. 

Wenn wir am Sonntag was fahren, werden wir uns wohl an die SIT's hängen.


----------



## Tazz (28. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich brauche dazu aber noch den WP 2008/2009 und 2009/2010  .
> 
> An dieser Stelle schon mal mein Respekt an Euch was ihr in diesem WP geleistet habt       (für jeden vom Team einen ).
> 
> Was treibt ihr am Sonntag? Ich möchte was fahren, weiß aber noch nicht so richtig wo und was.



Also ich werde Sonntag wohl nicht fahren  ( Kindergeburtstag) ....... ob die Jungs sich auf´s Rad schwingen  
* ABER * das hätte Stefan SIT hier noch im Ärmel ->  Winterpokalpunktejäger

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Tazz (28. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja Udo, hättest Du soviele Punkte, müßtest Du 2008/2009 und folgende nicht mehr fahren.
> 
> Wenn wir am Sonntag was fahren, werden wir uns wohl an die SIT's hängen.



tze tze tze


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also ich werde Sonntag wohl nicht fahren  ( Kindergeburtstag) ....... ob die Jungs sich auf´s Rad schwingen
> *ABER *das hätte Stefan SIT hier noch im Ärmel -> Winterpokalpunktejäger
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben


 
Ja das währe noch eine Idee.
Danke Dir und Ultra.
Mal schauen welches Eisstadion der gute Stefan da meint


----------



## joscho (29. März 2008)

He Udo,

gugst Du hier
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...966826,7.135513&spn=0.004236,0.00736&t=h&z=17

Auf 11.00 Uhr ist das Eistadion.

Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> He Udo,
> 
> gugst Du hier
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...966826,7.135513&spn=0.004236,0.00736&t=h&z=17
> ...


 
Danke! (was währen wir nur ohne Google  )
Ich wünsche auch eine angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## joscho (29. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke! (was währen wir nur ohne Google  )



Weniger transparent


----------



## joscho (29. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Team, 

ich bin etwas irritiert - es regnet ja gar nicht  Mit diesen ungewohnten Wetterbedingungen muss man erst mal klar kommen. Da weiß ich ja gar nicht was ich anziehen soll. Und ob die Faltencreme der Sonnencreme weichen muss

Freue mich auf eine gemütliche Vorabschlusstour in kompletter Teamstärke 

Bis gleich
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (29. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Da weiß ich ja gar nicht was ich anziehen soll. Und ob die Faltencreme der Sonnencreme weichen muss



Wir haben uns auf orange + blau geeinigt. Dann kann man variieren 
Es sind jetzt schon 8 Grad und die Sonne kommt, keine Frostgefahr mehr


----------



## joscho (29. März 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir haben uns auf orange + blau geeinigt. Dann kann man variieren
> Es sind jetzt schon 8 Grad und die Sonne kommt, keine Frostgefahr mehr



Orange war klar. Blau ist auch besser als grau - wenn man es dann nicht braucht


----------



## Tazz (29. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Orange war klar. Blau ist auch besser als grau - wenn man es dann nicht braucht



Jedenfalls das Hemd zu oberst


----------



## joscho (29. März 2008)

Eine würdige Team III WP Abschlusstour mit dem kompletten Team inkl. unserer allerliebsten Außenstelle 








*Tendenziell* bergab





Und t*endenziell* trocken






Es war mir meist ... äh ... oft ... hm ... manchmal eine große Freude dabei gewesen zu sein 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2008)

Habe da auch noch ein paar Bildchen gefunden.


----------



## Konfuzius (30. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe da auch noch ein paar Bildchen gefunden.



Dann auch etwas verspätet (musste ja heute noch Punkte machen  ) noch ein paar von mir von der TEAM-WP-Abschlusstour. 




Team III komplett mit Aussenstelle (ohne Fotograf)








Alles Qualitiätspunkte  








Der wirkliche Grund für die Tour  







 


Noch mehr Qualitätspunkte!









Sehr schöne Tour, fahren wir aber nicht im Sommer, sondern erst nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2008)

Gratulation an das gesamte Team III: Ein würdiges und vor allen Dingen sympatisches Gewinnerteam der lokalen Teamwertung.
Ich glaube, die Gratulation ist nicht verfrüht, oder tragen die Windecker noch 400 Punkte nach?


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gratulation an das gesamte Team III: Ein würdiges und vor allen Dingen sympatisches Gewinnerteam der lokalen Teamwertung.
> Ich glaube, die Gratulation ist nicht verfrüht, oder tragen die Windecker noch 300 Punkte nach?



Danke Uwe, danke

Wir wollten euch ja einen Platz auf dem Treppchen freihalten. Hat aber leider nicht geklappt. 

Die Windecker-Berg-Bike-Bengel werden uns wohl nicht mehr einholen. Aber der Seniorenstift befindet sich wohl im Endspurt.


----------



## Günni69 (30. März 2008)

Auch meinen fetten Respekt für diese grandiose Teamleistung im Winterpokal 2007 / 2008! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hat Spaß gemacht des öfteren hier in eurem Fred zu verfolgen wie ihr denn so die Punkte gesammelt habt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Macht weiter so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal wieder auf der ein oder anderen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gratulation an das gesamte Team III: Ein würdiges und vor allen Dingen sympatisches Gewinnerteam der lokalen Teamwertung.
> Ich glaube, die Gratulation ist nicht verfrüht, oder tragen die Windecker noch 400 Punkte nach?



Unwahrscheinlich - aber auch das würde am Ranking nichts ändern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Denn der Juergen wird mich noch vom vierten Platz im Teamranking verdrängen - womit ich aber leben kann 
Jetzt geht der WP noch gut eine Stunde und schon ist es ein wenig wie die Zeitung von gestern. Nun geht es weiter mit dem großen Treffen, Brohltal (?), Limbourg und garantiert werden es auch ein paar Touren in Deinem Revier. Deine REHA-Tour werden wir auf jeden Fall wegen dem Rallef noch mal fahren - nur diesmal in kurzer Hose  Und auch wenn Du keine Wiederholungen fährst, so kann man sich ja vlt. bei der Supergastronomie auf dem Berg treffen 

Bis bald
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Denn der Juergen wird mich noch vom vierten Platz im Teamranking verdrängen - womit ich aber leben kann



Immer noch besser als Sechster werden


----------



## joscho (30. März 2008)

Den richtig großen Applaus hat sich der gute Klaus verdient 
























Glückwunsch Redking!


----------



## Redking (30. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Den richtig großen Applaus hat sich der gute Klaus verdient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo für das denn?????????????
Habe doch die 2000 verpasst. Habe die letzten Wochen lieber zu Hause rumgelungert! 


Hätte mir auch so ein Team gewünscht. Denn ihr seid ein wirkliches Team das geschlossen durch Schnee und Matsch radelt!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (31. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wo für das denn?????????????
> Habe doch die 2000 verpasst. Habe die letzten Wochen lieber zu Hause rumgelungert!



Na, jetzt stell mal Dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel  Außerdem muss man ja noch Ziele für den nächsten WP haben  Ich z.b. werde versuchen im Teamranking nicht abzufallen 



> Hätte mir auch so ein Team gewünscht.


Tja, wenn wir noch Platz hätten ... dann wäre ich wirklich Sechster geworden 



> Denn ihr seid ein wirkliches Team das geschlossen durch Schnee und Matsch radelt!


Und gemeinsam Punch & Glühwein schlabbert, auch mal ein Radler, Weizen oder Käffchen trinkt. Die ein oder andere Waffel verknuspert, eine Menge Salat und Burger vernichtet, viele blöde Fotos macht und - ja - auch den ein oder anderen KM miteinander radelt. Aber das ist nicht so wichtig 

Gute erste NACH-WP-NACHT
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2008)

Ja, auch von mir Respekt für deine Leistung Klaus. 

Und ja, über das Fahren im TEAM hatten wir uns ja schon auf der Pilgertour unterhalten. 

So, jetzt ist der WP vorbei und man kann sein Rad auch mal wieder stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2008)

Ein schönes WP Abschlussbild...





...bevor die mit ihrer Platzierung Unzufriedenen anfangen nachzutragen.


----------



## sibby08 (31. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, auch von mir Respekt für deine Leistung Klaus.
> 
> Und ja, über das Fahren im TEAM hatten wir uns ja schon auf der Pilgertour unterhalten.
> 
> So, jetzt ist der WP vorbei und man kann sein Rad auch mal wieder stehen lassen.


 
Wo ist das? Ich würde es abholen kommen wenn Du es nicht mehr brauchst und einfach im Wald stehen lässt...
(das ein oder andere Teil ist ja brauchbar und die Sitzstrebe gar neu  )


----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Ich würde es abholen kommen wenn Du es nicht mehr brauchst und einfach im Wald stehen lässt...
> (das ein oder andere Teil ist ja brauchbar und die Sitzstrebe gar neu  )



Auf nem Trail an der Forsbacher Mühle. Gib zu du willst das Rücklicht.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (31. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wo für das denn?????????????
> Habe doch die 2000 verpasst. Habe die letzten Wochen lieber zu Hause rumgelungert!
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch an Team III - Glückwunsch an Klaus und an alle die tapfer den ganzen langen Winter durchgefahren sind.


----------



## sibby08 (31. März 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auf nem Trail an der Forsbacher Mühle. Gib zu du willst das Rücklicht.


 
Das Smart Rücklicht ist in der Tat eines der besten, sehr lange Batterie (Akku) laufzeiten im Gegensatz zu z.B. Sigma und einfach irgendwo anzubringen.
Forsbacher Mühle  . Ich werde nachher mal googeln  .


----------



## joscho (31. März 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das Smart Rücklicht ist in der Tat eines der besten, sehr lange Batterie (Akku) laufzeiten im Gegensatz zu z.B. Sigma und einfach irgendwo anzubringen.



Mein Favorit ist ein "Cat Eye [FONT=Verdana, Arial]TL-AU 100 G". Ganz normale Batterien, lange Laufzeit und für den Notfall immer noch ein Reflektor.[/FONT]


----------



## Bikenstoffel (31. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch so ein Team gewünscht. Denn ihr seid ein wirkliches Team das geschlossen durch Schnee und Matsch radelt!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hallo der Herr von der anderen Agger-Seite  ,

Du hast doch auch ein nettes und gutes Team gehabt. Ok - Ihr seid nicht so oft komplett gefahren, aber Du und Peter bist doch bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs gewesen.

Glückwunsch zur sehr guten Leistung und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rädchen  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Redking (31. März 2008)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Hallo der Herr von der anderen Agger-Seite  ,
> 
> Du hast doch auch ein nettes und gutes Team gehabt. Ok - Ihr seid nicht so oft komplett gefahren, aber Du und Peter bist doch bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christoph, das ist doch hier das falsche Forum! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (31. März 2008)

Es gibt keine falschen Foren  

Sind allesamt zum Rädchen fahren - aber hast Recht gehört ins andere Forum.

Bis die Tage
Christoph


----------



## Tazz (31. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist ein "Cat Eye [FONT=Verdana, Arial]TL-AU 100 G". Ganz normale Batterien, lange Laufzeit und für den Notfall immer noch ein Reflektor.[/FONT]



Ist es das Rücklicht was nicht Tazz tauglich ist ??  

 ( nun ja egal auch )

Mal was ganz anderes !!

*[email protected] Redking* haste jut gemacht mit Deinen Punkten Gratulation 

 





Danke an den Rest für die Glückwünsche 


Hat mir jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht      

hmmmm ...... ob das hier das falsche Forum ist  

 das müßtet ihr schon besser wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (31. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Den richtig großen Applaus hat sich der gute Klaus verdient
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, auch von mir Respekt für deine Leistung Klaus.









Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Team III - Glückwunsch an Klaus und an alle die tapfer den ganzen langen Winter durchgefahren sind.





Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur sehr guten Leistung
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christoph





Tazz schrieb:


> *[email protected] Redking* haste jut gemacht mit Deinen Punkten Gratulation



Danke an alle. Ihr seid selbst auch Spitze. 
Hoffe das reicht ich muss nicht so ein Liste ablesen wem ich was zu verdanken habe. Oder???

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Danke an alle. Ihr seid selbst auch Spitze.
> Hoffe das reicht ich muss nicht so ein Liste ablesen wem ich was zu verdanken habe. Oder???
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Doch, is wie bei der Oscarverleihung.


----------



## Tazz (31. März 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Danke an alle. Ihr seid selbst auch Spitze.
> Hoffe das reicht ich muss nicht so ein Liste ablesen wem ich was zu verdanken habe. Oder???
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



*Doch * ......................... Du mußt


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ......, oder tragen die Windecker noch 400 Punkte nach?


Nein tun sie nicht !!!!!


----------



## joscho (31. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nein tun sie nicht !!!!!



Dann gratuliere Ich herzlichst zum 
*Platz rechts von uns *







Bis Samstag - hoffentlich
Gruß joerg

​


----------



## Konfuzius (1. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist es das Rücklicht was nicht Tazz tauglich ist ??
> 
> ( nun ja egal auch )



Nee, das andere!
Das für Elektronik-Freaks mit Retro-Faible


----------



## sun909 (1. April 2008)

Liebe Team IIIer,
bewundert habe ich eure Entschlossenheit, immer auf dem ersten Platz zu stehn, den ersten Milchkaffee und Kuchen auf dem Tisch zu haben und die Außenstelle zu MTB fahren zu motivieren 

In dem Sinne alles Gute zum ersten Platz und einen unfallfreien und Milchkaffeereichen Sommer als Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal 2008/2009!

Schöne Grüße und bis zum großen Treffen?

sun909


----------



## Tazz (1. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe Team IIIer,
> bewundert habe ich eure Entschlossenheit, immer auf dem ersten Platz zu stehn, den ersten Milchkaffee und Kuchen auf dem Tisch zu haben und die Außenstelle zu MTB fahren zu motivieren
> 
> In dem Sinne alles Gute zum ersten Platz und einen unfallfreien und Milchkaffeereichen Sommer als Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal 2008/2009!
> ...



Ja 

 ich freue mich so  

nur ne Kleinigkeit ! hoffe doch das aus den Milchkaffees das ein oder andere Kölsch wird .........................  

P.S.: unsere Aussenstelle war keine Arbeit 

Yes   bis Samstag


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)

Ja, bis Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2008)

02.04.2008  Laufen (die übliche Runde)  62 Min ....

....bin noch in der WP Entwöhnungsphase


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (2. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> 02.04.2008  Laufen (die übliche Runde)  62 Min ....
> 
> ....bin noch in der WP Entwöhnungsphase




Ich gebe Dir trotzdem 3 Punkte


----------



## joscho (3. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> 02.04.2008  Laufen (die übliche Runde)  62 Min ....
> 
> ....bin noch in der WP Entwöhnungsphase



Punktepflaster sollen helfen.


----------



## Tazz (3. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Punktepflaster sollen helfen.



Ich habe wohl auch die Pflaster nötig .............. hätte auch schon 9  

Wo um Himmelswillen sind die Pflaster


----------



## Konfuzius (3. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl auch die Pflaster nötig .............. hätte auch schon 9



Pah, hab schon 12!  

Und wenn ihr die Pflaster nicht findet, ihr Punktejunkies, dann lasst uns doch einfach einen *Sommerpokal *aufmachen!


----------



## Tazz (4. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Pah, hab schon 12!
> 
> Und wenn ihr die Pflaster nicht findet, ihr Punktejunkies, dann lasst uns doch einfach einen *Sommerpokal *aufmachen!




Jeb, den würden wir auch *gewinnen * 

Wo ihr alle* Sonja* schreibt  *Wo isses denn ???? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (4. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wo ihr alle* Sonja* schreibt  *Wo isses denn ???? *



HIER!!!!! 

Liebe WP-Helden, 

wie schaut es aus? Fahrt ihr morgen?!?!?!? Muss ich mir den Wecker stellen?


----------



## ultra2 (4. April 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> HIER!!!!!
> 
> Liebe WP-Helden,
> 
> wie schaut es aus? Fahrt ihr morgen?!?!?!? Muss ich mir den Wecker stellen?



Hallo Sonja,

wir wollen morgen um 9.00h alle mal den Regenradar beobachten und dann entscheiden . Wobei ich gegen ein Verlegen in eine wärmere Zeit nichts einzuwenden hätte. Die Idee vom Andreas hat ja auch was.


----------



## soka70 (4. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> wir wollen morgen um 9.00h alle mal den Regenradar beobachten und dann entscheiden . Wobei ich gegen ein Verlegen in eine wärmere Zeit nichts einzuwenden hätte. Die Idee vom Andreas hat ja auch was.




...besonders motiviert bin ich momentan auch nicht.... finde die ganzen Absagen auch sehr schade, hätte die Jungs und Mädels gerne wiedergesehen, kann es aber sehr gut nachvollziehen!

Schaun wir mal.....


----------



## Tazz (4. April 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...besonders motiviert bin ich momentan auch nicht.... finde die ganzen Absagen auch sehr schade, hätte die Jungs und Mädels gerne wiedergesehen, kann es aber sehr gut nachvollziehen!
> 
> Schaun wir mal.....



Laßt uns mal gucken


----------



## soka70 (5. April 2008)

Liebes Team,

auch wenn es momentan in Hennef nur grau und trostlos aussieht, es zwar nicht regnet, aber es wohl  einige Schauer in der Nacht gab, sage ich ab!!! Die Trails im Windecker Raum sind heute, befürchte ich, nix für mich. Habe keine Lust durch den Schlamm zu schieben.....

Nix für Ungut, fahren wir im Sommer nochmal... 

Vielleicht ließe sich tatsächlich ein trockener, sonniger, kurzfristiger Alternativtermin finden!

Wünsche euch viel Spaß (bei allem was ihr tut)


----------



## RennKröte (5. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> wir wollen morgen um 9.00h alle mal den Regenradar beobachten und dann entscheiden . Wobei ich gegen ein Verlegen in eine wärmere Zeit nichts einzuwenden hätte....




Maaaaaaaaaaaaan ooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!! Wassen doofes Wetter...grrrrrrrrrrrr...und dabei hatte ich mich schon so lange auf die Tour gefreut....  

  *Ich hätte nämlich heute den Team III "Coffee Order competition" gnadenlos gewonnen.*  

Tricks wollte mir zwar Eure männliche Fraktion nicht verraten, aber Tazz war da vor langer Zeit mal netter, so dass ich bestens trainiert bin!!!

So ein Mist!!! Nix mit Team III und allen anderen.... 

Seid lieb gegrüßt 
Krötchen


----------



## ultra2 (5. April 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan ooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!! Wassen doofes Wetter...grrrrrrrrrrrr...und dabei hatte ich mich schon so lange auf die Tour gefreut....



Bei dem Wetter muß ich das echt nicht haben. Schade für den Kimba der sich sicherlich Mühe gegeben hat aber...nö lass ma.



RennKröte schrieb:


> *Ich hätte nämlich heute den Team III "Coffee Order competition" gnadenlos gewonnen.*
> 
> Tricks wollte mir zwar Eure männliche Fraktion nicht verraten, aber Tazz war da vor langer Zeit mal netter, so dass ich bestens trainiert bin!!!



Hättest Du eh nicht gewonnen. 

Kopf hoch, die nächste Großveranstaltung kommt bestimmt.


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ja schade mit heute, oder?

Aber bei dem Wetter muß man sich das echt nicht geben, gerade mit einer großen Gruppe und der daraus entstehenden Warterei... 

Nun ja, vielleicht ist ja für nächstes WE besser Wetter angesagt. 

Dann könnten wir ja mal die Hennef-Runde starten, die ich dem Ralf mal angedroht  hatte.

Aber nur, wenn sich die Außenstelle auch aufrafft   wegen Biergarten danach und so...

Schönes WE!
sun909


----------



## Tazz (6. April 2008)

*Ja auch wir sind heute Rad gefahren* 



Leider keine Preise / Pokale oder Ehrungen nur Schnee und Graupel Sonne und Wolken im schönen Wechsel  und ääähhhhhmmm nur vor der Türe sozusagen  ....................


Hier joscho überrascht vom Schnee  





und Konfuzius nebst entzückender Begleitung in bester Laune 




Die Gänse hier, haben uns den Rücken gekehrt 




und ultra2 beim Knipsen ..........




und wo ich gerade so vor mich hin schreibe, muß ich feststellen 
*ALLES WIE IMMER*


----------



## Konfuzius (6. April 2008)

Du hast diesen Kollegen vergessen zu erwähnen:





Dabei hat er sich solche Mühe gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ja schade mit heute, oder?
> 
> ...




Bin am Samstag im strömenden Regen gefahren. Leider keine Bilder. Habe aber im Biergarten vor einer OBI-Filliale gehalten, um dort einen Kaffe und Erdbeerschnitte zu konsumieren


----------



## joscho (7. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ja schade mit heute, oder?



Yep, vor allem weil es wohl nicht so schnell gelingen wird ein "Großes Treffen 2.5" + Biergarten/Grillen mit all den Leuten zu organisieren?!



> Nun ja, vielleicht ist ja für nächstes WE besser Wetter angesagt.


Ist es  Ob man allerdings einer Vorhersage von mehr als 24 St. trauen kann wird sich zeigen müssen. Gestern war es ja auch deutlich besser als angesagt. Sollte die Vorhersage halbwegs stimmen, dann wird es aber morgen bis Sa. tendenziell trocken sein und am Sa. 14 Grad 



> Dann könnten wir ja mal die Hennef-Runde starten, die ich dem Ralf mal angedroht  hatte.
> 
> Aber nur, wenn sich die Außenstelle auch aufrafft   wegen Biergarten danach und so...



Das Team ist bereit  Ob Sa. oder So. müssen wir allerdings noch klären. Jetzt kommt es auf die Außenstelle an. Sonja ! Sag "ja" 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Yep, vor allem weil es wohl nicht so schnell gelingen wird ein "Großes Treffen 2.5" + Biergarten/Grillen mit all den Leuten zu organisieren?!



Setze einen Termin mit 3 oder 4 Monate Vorlaufzeit fest, suche einen zentralen Treffpunkt, und schon läuft die Sache.  Allen recht machen kann man's sowiso nicht.


----------



## sibby08 (7. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das Team ist bereit  Ob Sa. oder So. müssen wir allerdings noch klären. Jetzt kommt es auf die Außenstelle an. Sonja ! Sag "ja"
> 
> ciao...
> joerg


 
Dürfen ggf. auch indernähewohnendezuseltenaufsbikekommende mitfahren?


----------



## joscho (7. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Dürfen ggf. auch indernähewohnendezuseltenaufsbikekommende mitfahren?



Wenn wir die nicht so ansprechen müssen. Denn dafür ist das Leben zu kurz  
Hängt aber vom Carsten ab, wir sind ja auch nur Mitfahrer


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2008)

@sibby und alle anderen:

klar, ich bin für alles bereit 


Tendiere z.Zt. eher zum Samstag, aber werde das ein wenig wetterabhängig machen.

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## soka70 (7. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es auf die Außenstelle an. Sonja ! Sag "ja"
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



JA! wie kann ich Dir was abschlagen....


----------



## Tazz (7. April 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> JA! wie kann ich Dir was abschlagen....



Nee kannste nicht   wir wissen ja wo wir dich finden  

Ohhhh ich freue mich     

*Was fürn schönes Hobby *


----------



## sibby08 (7. April 2008)

Fein, hoffen wir mal das endlich das Wetter mal mitspielt.
Die ersten Aussichten für die Region Siegburg sehen ja mal wieder nicht so rosig aus. Zum WE wieder Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (8. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Fein, hoffen wir mal das endlich das Wetter mal mitspielt.
> Die ersten Aussichten für die Region Siegburg sehen ja mal wieder nicht so rosig aus. Zum WE wieder Regen.



Du musst Dir nur wie bei Strom und Gas immer den besten Wetteranbieter raussuchen.
Dann klappts auch mit Samstag  





Letzten Samstag gabs leider keinen Passenden


----------



## sibby08 (8. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du musst Dir nur wie bei Strom und Gas immer den besten Wetteranbieter raussuchen.
> Dann klappts auch mit Samstag
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt. "Mein" Wetter Anbieter hat dieses Angebot wohl auch gesehen und nachgelegt:
http://wetter.t-online.de/index_cms.php?day=3&detail=K05382020
(Sorry, Bildchen kann ich auf der Arbeit nicht hier hochladen, Admin is schuld


----------



## ultra2 (8. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> (Sorry, Bildchen kann ich auf der Arbeit nicht hier hochladen, Admin is schuld



Du sollst ja auch arbeiten. 

Also ich kann am Samstag nur bis maximal 16.30h. Und Sonntag sieht das Wetter eher bescheiden aus. 

Also Carsten jetzt mach mal was schönes mit diesen Rahmenbedingungen.


----------



## Konfuzius (8. April 2008)

Also ich find, aus der Nähe sieht das Ding wie ne Papprequisite aus einem billigen 60er-Jahre-Science Fiction aus


----------



## ultra2 (8. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also ich find, aus der Nähe sieht das Ding wie ne Papprequisite aus einem billigen 60er-Jahre-Science Fiction aus



Ja, das habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## Tazz (8. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also ich find, aus der Nähe sieht das Ding wie ne Papprequisite aus einem billigen 60er-Jahre-Science Fiction aus




Ha ha     *FOTOS * 

Cool danke für den Einblick / Draufblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (8. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also ich find, aus der Nähe sieht das Ding wie ne Papprequisite aus einem billigen 60er-Jahre-Science Fiction aus



Zum Vergleich hier mal das Konkurrenzprodukt 1983 am Köln/Bonner Flughafen


----------



## Tazz (8. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich hier mal das Konkurrenzprodukt 1982 am Köln/Bonner Flughafen





Oh wie elegant  ..........kein Vergleich


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. April 2008)

Aber trotzdem eine Fehlkonstruktion, weil's offensichtlich wohl nicht alleine fliegen konnte. Die Amis ... tstststs ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (9. April 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem eine Fehlkonstruktion, weil's offensichtlich wohl nicht alleine fliegen konnte. Die Amis ... tstststs ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ich glaube fliegen konnte es irgendwie schon. Aber es hat wohl...äh...eine Anfahrschwäche


----------



## sun909 (9. April 2008)

Hi,
also der Samstag wäre für mich jetzt fix.

Es gibt zwei Varianten zur Auswahl:

Start wäre jeweils in Hennef am Bahnhof, d.h. man kann mit der Bahn ankommen oder dort den P&R Parkplatz besuchen. 

Die erste Variante hätte ca. 3h, nicht so viele Höhenmeter. 

Variante 2 hätte ca. 4,5-5h, ca 1000hm. 

In beiden sind technische Abschnitte enthalten, die ich mir vermutlich Freitag mal anschauen werde, wie das so wettertechnisch ausschaut. 

Ende für beide Touren wäre in Hennef im Hennefer Wirtshaus. Lecker Essen und lecker Bierchen  Gibt es auch in alkoholfreier Weizenform...

Beginn? Würde jetzt mal so 13Uhr ansagen, auch wenn es bei dir dann knapp wird, Ultra 2 

Sonntag ist das Wetter bescheiden bescheiden.

Also dann äußert euch mal, worauf ihr Lust habt, liebes Team III samt Außenstelle und alle anderen Interessierten!

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (9. April 2008)

Hi Carsen,

klingt gut!  
Wegen mir auch gerne die Längere  

Der Starttermin müsste allerdings so oder so früher liegen. 
Selbst bei der kurzen Runde wird das so ja für den Jens knapp, sprich KO-Kriterium!
Er muss ja auch noch nach Hause und Wirtshaus wär dann eh gestrichen...


----------



## joscho (10. April 2008)

Hi,

11:00 Uhr und die Lange, oder 11:00 Uhr und die Kurze 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (10. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 11:00 Uhr und die Lange, oder 11:00 Uhr und die Kurze
> 
> ...


 
Dafür  

Ich müsste auch gegen 15:00 Uhr zurück sein  .
Danach geht es noch zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und anschließend


----------



## Merlin (10. April 2008)

11:00 Uhr und Variante eins klingt gut...


----------



## ultra2 (10. April 2008)

Ich bin für die Elfuhrstartundfünfzehnuhrzurückseintour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (10. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ende für beide Touren wäre in Hennef im Hennefer Wirtshaus. Lecker Essen und lecker Bierchen  Gibt es auch in alkoholfreier Weizenform...



Lieber Carsten, seit wann gibt es "lecker Essen" im Hennefer Wirtshaus, ich hatte bislang immer Pech!!!!
Aber egal, bin flexibel und habe Zeit, Start 11 Uhr am Samstag ist in Ordnung, die Strecke ist mir egal!

Freue mich auf Euch!!!!!

Bis Samstag


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2008)

11 Uhr wäre super 

was auch immer für eine Variante  ...............

he he   ihr müßt mich auf jedenfall nach Hause bringen


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2008)

puh,
11uhr... so früh? bin doch morgen abend sumpfen...darf ich dann schon wieder fahren???...fragen über fragen...na ja, dann halt elf uhr.. mit einem versumpften guide...willkommen auf der tour mit verfahrgarantie äh auf der pfadfinden-tortur äh tour...

Aktuelle Mitfahrer
ich 
Merlin
Soka ala Außenstelle
Sibby08
Tazz als Kamerafrau
Ultra2
Konfuzius
Joscho

Hoffe, jeder hat eine Nummer von mir? Für Rückfragen oder so. Bin selten online, deshalb lieber per SMS 

Treffen 11Uhr Hennef Bahnhof. Auf der Rückseite ist ein großer Parkplatz, wir treffen uns dort. Sozusagen neben dem Parkhaus!

Alles klar?

grüße
sun909


----------



## sibby08 (11. April 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Lieber Carsten, seit wann gibt es "lecker Essen" im Hennefer Wirtshaus, *ich hatte bislang immer Pech*!!!!
> Aber egal, bin flexibel und habe Zeit, Start 11 Uhr am Samstag ist in Ordnung, die Strecke ist mir egal!
> 
> Freue mich auf Euch!!!!!
> ...


 
Keine panik Sonja, Team III ist doch dabei. Die wissen wie man das macht (hab ich hier und da mal gehört  )


----------



## joscho (11. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Keine panik Sonja, Team III ist doch dabei. Die wissen wie man das macht (hab ich hier und da mal gehört  )



Ne ne Sibby, da bringst Du was durcheinander  Wir haben nur im Zweifelsfall als Erste das ungenießbare Zeug auf dem Tisch


----------



## Konfuzius (11. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> puh,
> 11uhr... so früh? bin doch morgen abend sumpfen...darf ich dann schon wieder fahren???



Carsten, das schaffst Du schon!  
Hast Du ja schon mal geschafft.  
Und schlimmstenfalls wecken wir Dich auch wieder. Wie neulich  







Bis morgen!


----------



## Merlin (11. April 2008)

Carsten, ich muss morgen um 15 Uhr (spätestens) wieder daheim sein...d.h. ich kann nur mit, wenn wir die 2h Runde fahren oder ich mich nach etwa 2h ausklinken und irgendwo in die Bahn steigen kann. Wie siehts aus, ist das von der Strecke her ggf. machbar? Bin in der Gegend halt nicht so ortskundig...


----------



## sibby08 (11. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Carsten, ich muss morgen um 15 Uhr (spätestens) wieder daheim sein...d.h. ich kann nur mit, wenn wir die 2h Runde fahren oder ich mich nach etwa 2h ausklinken und irgendwo in die Bahn steigen kann. Wie siehts aus, ist das von der Strecke her ggf. machbar? Bin in der Gegend halt nicht so ortskundig...


 
Notfalls guide ich dich, ich müsste auch zur gleichen Zeit zurück sein. So´n bisschen kenne ich mich in der Gegend ja aus ...


----------



## joscho (11. April 2008)

Ähm, die kleine Runde sollte 3h haben  Sorry, aber für 2h reise ich nicht an. Da sitze ich fast länger im Auto als auf dem Rad. Aber bei 3h solltest Du es doch locker nach Hause schaffen 
Die Vorhersage für morgen wird langsam aber sicher auch immer schlechter. Da ist die kl. Runde dann vlt. auch ok.

ciao...
joerg

p.s.: Hattest Du mir mal stabile Reifenheber angeboten? Ich könnte welche gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (11. April 2008)

1h für die Rückfahrt könnte sehr knapp sein, je nachdem, wo wir gerade sind und wie die Rückfahrmöglichkeiten sind. Und wie gesagt, 15 Uhr ist eher fünf nach zwölf als fünf vor.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn es zwischendrin Möglichkeiten für Abknicker gibt...sonst nehme ich Udos Angebot natürlich gerne an!


----------



## joscho (11. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> 1h für die Rückfahrt könnte sehr knapp sein, je nachdem, wo wir gerade sind und wie die Rückfahrmöglichkeiten sind.



Hm? Wenn ich am Bahnhof starte und dann eine 3h RUNDE fahre, dann erwarte ich irgendwie auch, dass ich nach ca. 3h wieder an einem Bahnhof bin - und eigentlich sogar am selben  Ok, vielleicht etwas gewagt der Gedankengang....


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2008)

Hi,
also wir sind nicht weiter als 10km vom Bahnhof zwischendrin entfernt, d.h. wer sich abseilen will, ist in 30min wieder dort.

Dann setzen wir unser Treffen mal auf 10.45, dann können wir ja halbwegs püntlich los fahren...hoffe ich...

Je nach Wetter kann der andere Teil ja auch "verlängern", wenn sich die drei, die früher weg müssen, verkrümeln. 

Ja, ja, kaum der Winterpokal vorbei, werden die Touren wieder kürzer 

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Merlin (11. April 2008)

> Dann setzen wir unser Treffen mal auf 10.45



Der RE9 ist laut Plan um 10.49 Uhr in Hennef...also nicht zu pünktlich abdüsen!!


----------



## soka70 (11. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Carsten, das schaffst Du schon!
> Hast Du ja schon mal geschafft.
> Und schlimmstenfalls wecken wir Dich auch wieder. Wie neulich
> 
> ...



Ach, war das schön!!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Der RE9 ist laut Plan um 10.49 Uhr in Hennef...also nicht zu pünktlich abdüsen!!



Hey Tom,
wir treffen uns doch erst um 10.45Uhr.

Dann glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass wir vor elf Uhr starten 

bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. April 2008)

Ich freue mich 



Bis gleich


----------



## ultra2 (13. April 2008)

Da sach ich doch mal schnell:

"Danke Carsten "

Für die nette Tour mit netten Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern. 









Auch schon verschollen Geglaubte waren mal wieder mit am Start.


----------



## Tazz (13. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch schon verschollen Geglaubte waren mal wieder mit am Start.



Da hab ich noch ein ganz feines  uns Udo 





und diese beiden waren auch mal wieder dabei  *RENATE*   und *SONJA*  





und dieser junge Herr hatte sich auch wieder aufs Rad getraut !!!  






Tja im großen und ganzen würde auch ich mal sagen ...  ähm *DANKE CARSTEN*  für Berliner und Milchschnitte


----------



## Harnas (13. April 2008)

Hallo Carsten und alle anderen Mitfahrer   

War wirklich eine sehr sehr schöne Tour mit euch  

Dann bis zum nächsten mal  

Hoffentlich bald!


----------



## sibby08 (13. April 2008)

Danke an Guide Carsten und die Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour gestern. Der Tag war goldrichtig ausgesucht, auch wenn wir nicht alle bis zum Ende dabei waren. Heute gab es ja wiedermal nur bescheidenes Wetter  

Hier sollten jetz Bilder rein, aber bei der Eingabe sehe ich diese und undwenn ich meinen Beitrag poste stehen dort nur noch links  

Schade aber im Fotoalbum sind se ja drin.
Und noch ein extra *Danke* für die Berliner und Milchschnitte.


----------



## Konfuzius (13. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hier sollten jetz Bilder rein, aber bei der Eingabe sehe ich diese und undwenn ich meinen Beitrag poste stehen dort nur noch links



Einfach den Link, der im Fotoalbum unter dem Foto bei "BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum" steht, hier rein kopieren.

Ungefähr so:  
















Es gibt immer noch Baumschäden...  





Vielen Dank an diesen Herren. Sehr schöne Tour!  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (14. April 2008)

So dann ich noch mal mit Bildern:

Such dat Tazz




Tom konzentriert auf dem "Chickenway" in der Nähe der Drachenchanze




... und Sonja auf dem selbigen (noch lächelnd  )




Tazz, immer lächelnd auch wenn der Trail noch so verblockt ist.




Jens und Carsten auf dem Weg zur Talsperre.




Und so sah die verkürzte Tour grafisch aus.




Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2008)

Liebe Gemeinde  !

Es war schön mit Euch...hoffe, euch hat es gemundet...es sind keine Spätfolgen eingetreten (Muskelkater oder so)...und ich habe die TeamIII-Lizenz  für entspannte Touren...

Bis bald im Wald?

grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (14. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> hoffe, euch hat es gemundet...es sind keine Spätfolgen eingetreten (Muskelkater oder so)...und ich habe die TeamIII-Lizenz  für entspannte Touren...



Ich glaube wir haben ein unterschiedliches Verständniss von "entspannter Tour"  Es hat vorher noch nie eine Tour gegeben, bei der alle teilnehmenden Team III Mitfahrer Bodenkontakt der unfreiwilligen Art hatten. War zwar alles harmlos, aber hat Dich in der Lizenzfrage natürlich mächtig nach hinten geworfen  Das kannst Du nicht mal so einfach mit Deinem anerkannt guten Versorgungsprogramm ausgleichen 

Freue mich trotzdem auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour - mit gemütlichem Ausklang 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (14. April 2008)

Also ich fand die Tour cool. Aber vielleicht sollte ich das Fahrradschieben nochmal üben. Fahren geht ja schon ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (15. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben ein unterschiedliches Verständniss von "entspannter Tour"
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Hallo Ihr`s!!!

Musste auch schmunzeln, was der Carsten so alles unter "entspannt" versteht....

Schließe mich euch allen an, vor allem fand ich es mal wieder sehr schön, *euch* alle bei *Sonne* wiederzusehen


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben ein unterschiedliches Verständniss von "entspannter Tour"  Es hat vorher noch nie eine Tour gegeben, bei der alle teilnehmenden Team III Mitfahrer Bodenkontakt der unfreiwilligen Art hatten. War zwar alles harmlos, aber hat Dich in der Lizenzfrage natürlich mächtig nach hinten geworfen  Das kannst Du nicht mal so einfach mit Deinem anerkannt guten Versorgungsprogramm ausgleichen
> 
> Freue mich trotzdem auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour - mit gemütlichem Ausklang
> 
> ...



ähm,
also Herr Ankläger, hier die Stellungsnahme der Verteidigung:

1. Sind uns gar nicht alle Bodenkontakte bekannt? Hat der Ralf etwa auch den Boden geküsst  ? 
2. Sind mindestens einer der Bodenkontakte (Tazz?) auf dem ChickenWay  abseits der Route des Guides entstanden  Somit keine Verantwortung meinerseits... 
3. War die Verpflegung lecker lecker lecker 
4. Wird bezüglich der "charmanten" 10 Minuten Besserung gelobt... 
5. Jemand Lust am Freitag auf 7G?

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Konfuzius (16. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1. Sind uns gar nicht alle Bodenkontakte bekannt? Hat der Ralf etwa auch den Boden geküsst  ?



Am Steinbruch beim Versuch durch eine gut reifenbreite Rille zu fahren.  
Aber es war auch glaub ich nur ein Fuß und eine Hand auf dem Boden  

Mit Dackelschneidern wär's wahrscheinlich gut gegangen


----------



## joscho (16. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ähm,
> also Herr Ankläger, hier die Stellungsnahme der Verteidigung:
> 
> 1. Sind uns gar nicht alle Bodenkontakte bekannt? Hat der Ralf etwa auch den Boden geküsst  ?



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.



> 2. Sind mindestens einer der Bodenkontakte (Tazz?) auf dem ChickenWay  abseits der Route des Guides entstanden  Somit keine Verantwortung meinerseits...


Oh oh, Du kennst die _tazzisches Schuldzuweisung _nicht Fast so bekannt wie das _tazzisches Wolkenband._



> 5. Jemand Lust am Freitag auf 7G?


Wird wohl aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht klappen. Aber wir sehen uns am Sonntag bei 18 Grad und Sonne 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (16. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh oh, Du kennst die _tazzisches Schuldzuweisung _nicht



Dafür wurde einst extra ein Fred aufgemacht. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3757449&postcount=2


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

ne ne, 

die andere Strecke war ja sturzfrei, wenn ich das erwähnen darf 

Und dornenfrei auch.

Und wer fand die Tour nicht entspannend??? Anfänger 

Sonntag zur lecker, lockeren Kuchenfahrt! JA JA JA, wer bringt Kuchen mit?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (16. April 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ne ne,
> 
> die andere Strecke war ja sturzfrei, wenn ich das erwähnen darf



Sturzfrei schon, wenn ich auch auf dem Ars.. die Steinplatten runtergerutscht bin. 



sun909 schrieb:


> Sonntag zur lecker, lockeren Kuchenfahrt! JA JA JA, wer bringt Kuchen mit?
> 
> grüße
> Carsten



Ja wer will denn den Kuchen noch, der bei 18° drei Stunden im Rucksack war?


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

Ey, 
ich kann auch vorher Kuchen essen 

Wird nur mit dem TeamIII Milchkaffee schwierig, der könnte kalt werden...


----------



## sibby08 (17. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja wer will denn den Kuchen noch, der bei 18° drei Stunden im Rucksack war?


 
Dann bitte aber auch mit Sahne (geschüttelt, nicht gerührt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (18. April 2008)

Halli hallo zusammen!

Bin neu hier und schließe mich Eurem Thread mal an!!

Werde morgen mein neues Bike abholen und hoffen nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf Tour gehen zu können, vielleicht ja mit Euch zusammen!!!  

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## sibby08 (18. April 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Halli hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier und schließe mich Eurem Thread mal an!!
> 
> ...


 
Willkommen, hast Dir ja direkt den richtigen Fred ausgesucht. Hier ist immer was los, besonders in der Winterpokalzeit.
Cooles Bike hast Du, aber ist es nicht ein Stumpjumper FSR Comp?


----------



## Conbey (18. April 2008)

Naja...da ich ja noch einige Umbauten vorhabe, hab ich mir das Comp gespart!!


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Halli hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier und schließe mich Eurem Thread mal an!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus

Willkommen im Forum  

Am Sonntag wäre da die blitzfitz Tour  sind ne menge Leute schon angemeldet  und es ist eine Einsteigertour


----------



## Conbey (18. April 2008)

@ Tazz
Vielen Dank für die Einladung, aber leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht und zweitens fehlen mir noch ein paar neue Teile wie z.B. ein neuer Helm und ohne den, werde ich bestimmt nicht aufs Rad gehen!


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> @ Tazz
> Vielen Dank für die Einladung, aber leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht und zweitens fehlen mir noch ein paar neue Teile wie z.B. ein neuer Helm und ohne den, werde ich bestimmt nicht aufs Rad gehen!



Ja genau   zieh Dich erst mal anständig an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (18. April 2008)

Richtig, safety first!!


----------



## ultra2 (18. April 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Halli hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin neu hier und schließe mich Eurem Thread mal an!!



Na dann heul später auch nicht rum. 

Also willkommen Markus. 



sibby08 schrieb:


> Willkommen, hast Dir ja direkt den richtigen Fred ausgesucht.



Alles eine Frage des guten Geschmackes 



Tazz schrieb:


> Ja genau   zieh Dich erst mal anständig an



Nicht nur richtig sondern auch warm.


----------



## Redking (18. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wäre da die blitzfitz Tour  sind ne menge Leute schon angemeldet  und es ist eine Einsteigertour



Meldest du dich kurzfristig an oder kommst du nicht mit??????? 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Meldest du dich kurzfristig an oder kommst du nicht mit???????
> Grüße
> Klaus




Ich bin leider Krank  und kann nicht mit


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...
> Am Sonntag wäre da die blitzfitz Tour  sind ne menge Leute schon angemeldet  und es ist eine Einsteigertour


Wo ist eigentlich Deine Anmeldung, Renate?


----------



## ultra2 (18. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich bin leider Krank  und kann nicht mit



Wir machen Bilder für dich


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Deine Anmeldung, Renate?



Du wirst es garnicht glauben , aber ich hatte mich ernsthaft gefreut mal wieder mit Dir zu biken   ............ und dann sowas  mal eben Krank werden


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir machen Bilder für dich



Hmmmm ,ich danke euch jetzt schon !




.................


----------



## Redking (18. April 2008)

Gute Besserung armes Hasi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2008)

*Danke schön *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (18. April 2008)

Auch von mir: GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. April 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!!!
Werd schnell wieder gesund.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## joscho (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich bin leider Krank  und kann nicht mit



Ach Gott, dann musst Du ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 während wir uns abrackern. 

Gute Besserung 
joerg


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

Oh ihr seid so lieb *danke schön*   für die Besserungswünsche, werde mich bemühen

  das ich schnellst möglich wieder fit bin 

Aber bis Sonntag wird das leider nix  aber ich werde Neidvoll an euch denken, wie ihr  fröhlich die Berge hoch und runter fahrt  

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh ihr seid so lieb *Aber bis Sonntag wird das leider nix  aber ich werde Neidvoll an euch denken, wie ihr  fröhlich die Berge hoch und runter fahrt
> 
> Grüße
> Tazz*


*
Also bei so viel guten Wünschen erstaunlich...Du musst doch gar nicht fit sein...ich bin doch dabei.*


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also bei so viel guten Wünschen erstaunlich...Du musst doch gar nicht fit sein...ich bin doch dabei.



hmmmm   das ist nicht das Problem ! ich brauche ständig die stillen Orte  und die sind schwer auf der Tour zu bekommen 

und mir geht´s Bäh :kotz:


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> hmmmm  das ist nicht das Problem ! ich brauche ständig die stillen Orte  und die sind schwer auf der Tour zu bekommen
> 
> und mir geht´s Bäh :kotz:


 


Und das wo jetzt der Frühling beginnt, kein Regen mehr, Sonne und alles ist unterwegs.
Gute Besserung.


Dann gibts morgen halt Sofa-Sport.



Und unsereins ist im Kellerwald unterwegs (Marathon)


----------



## soka70 (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> hmmmm   das ist nicht das Problem ! ich brauche ständig die stillen Orte  und die sind schwer auf der Tour zu bekommen
> 
> und mir geht´s Bäh :kotz:



Gute Besserung!!!!!!

Werde Dich und Dein Handy morgen ganz bestimmt vermissen....


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh ihr seid so lieb *danke schön*   für die Besserungswünsche...



Ich denke auch das reicht jetzt. 

Wenn ich krank oder im Krankenhaus war, hieß es nur immer :

"Kann ich dein Auto haben?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das reicht jetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich krank oder im Krankenhaus war, hieß es nur immer :
> 
> "Kann ich dein Auto haben?"



*Du kannst mein Auto haben *

 *wenn ich dann Deins bekomme*  

@ Soka70 meine Kamera wirst Du sicher nicht vermissen  die Jungs sind ja auch noch da  und Konfuzius hat sich auch schon ganz schön mit seiner neuen Kamera eingeschossen  ultra2 und joscho haben jeweils auch eine die viele Fotos speichern kann 

@ flämischer löwe gutes gelinge bei Deinem Marathon und ne gute Plazierung   

@ all super viel Spaß bei allem was ihr da tut an diesem wunderschönen Wochenende


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und unsereins ist im Kellerwald unterwegs (Marathon)



Na dann haut rein Jungs. Viel Spass und Erfolg

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse...

...bei schönem Wetter wollen wir mal durch euer Ländchen geguidet werden.


----------



## blitzfitz (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich bin leider Krank  und kann nicht mit



Ja, dieser Wünsche-Dir-Gute-Besserung-Lawine kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Schade, dass Du nicht mitkommen kannst, obwohl es ja stille Örtchen im Wald genug gibt und langsam gefahren wird auch.  

Aber keine Sorge, es stehen noch mehr gemütliche Kaffeerunden mit Singletrailanteil auf dem 2008 Programm. Eine wirst Du bestimmt schaffen.  

Also, das Mitgefühl von allen hast Du ja schon, Bilder gibt es später.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das reicht jetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich krank oder im Krankenhaus war, hieß es nur immer :
> 
> "Kann ich dein Auto haben?"


     
Mir ist im Moment gar nicht nach Lachen...Danke! Du hast es dennoch geschafft.


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2008)

@ Kimba

Vielleicht habe ich es ja zu klein geschrieben:

...bei schönem Wetter wollen wir mal durch euer Ländchen geguidet werden.


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, es stehen noch mehr gemütliche Kaffeerunden mit Singletrailanteil auf dem 2008 Programm. Eine wirst Du bestimmt schaffen.
> Ciao,
> Ralf


*Ja das schaffen wir * 

Da spekuliere ich drauf   und ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf 

 ( mein Lieblingssmiley)

Super viel Spaß morgen   und danke auch an Dich für die Besserungswünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @ Kimba
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich es ja zu klein geschrieben:
> 
> ...bei schönem Wetter wollen wir mal durch euer Ländchen geguidet werden.



Psst  ....... falscher Fred


----------



## sibby08 (19. April 2008)

Bin ja späth dran. Auch wenn Du wahrscheinlich schon bald das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auskuriert hast, wünsche ich Dir noch gute Besserung und das Du schnell wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fährst.

Es werden morgen bestimmt ganz viele Bilder nur für Dich gemacht!


----------



## Redking (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja das schaffen wir *
> 
> Da spekuliere ich drauf   und ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf
> 
> ...



Wieso hast du seit gestern nicht nur Bananen und Schokolade gegessen????.
Einzige kleine Nebenwirkung wäre die Verstopfung die du dann hast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ach ich könnte auch ein Auto gebrauchen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @ Kimba
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich es ja zu klein geschrieben:
> 
> ...bei schönem Wetter wollen wir mal durch euer Ländchen geguidet werden.


Geht klar . Nur wann ????
Vieleicht 01.05. oder 03.05.


----------



## sibby08 (19. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Geht klar . Nur wann ????
> Vieleicht 01.05. oder 03.05.


 
Hört sich nicht schlecht an  .


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht schlecht an  .



Liest sich auch gut


----------



## sibby08 (19. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Liest sich auch gut


 
Klug
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(in)


----------



## joscho (19. April 2008)

Hi,

weiß ja nicht ob wir dahin wollen, aber am 1. Mai ist CTF in Weibern. Hätte ich ja auch mal wieder Lust drauf - nur die Anfahrt ist etwas lang.
Denkt mal drüber nach... http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/vatertag2008/2008ctf01.html

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Klug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfuzius (19. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Geht klar . Nur wann ????
> Vieleicht 01.05. oder 03.05.



*Neiiiin!!!* 
Nicht am 3.!!! Da kann ich nicht.  Lieber am 4.  
Oder am 1., dann lassen wir Weibern sausen und fahren den Track irgendwann mal nach...

PS: Ach, natürlich auch von mir noch gute Besserung @Tazz. Bin zur Zeit kein so fleißiger Forums-Leser...  
Wir machen natürlich morgen Fotos für Dich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (20. April 2008)

Wir wünschen allen viel Spaß beim biken 

Bald ist es geschafft. Dann können wir endlich auch wieder mit!  Wir sind seit vier Wochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am renovieren und packen, denn wir müssen umziehen (Hausverkauf);-((( Am Freitag werden die Möbel umgezogen. Aber das macht ein Umzugsunternehmen.

Wir suchen ein paar Helfer mit Auto, die mit uns die vielen "Kleinigkeiten", die wir nicht den Möbelpackern überlassen wollen, transportieren (Räder, Kartons, Bilder, Spiegel, ...). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn das Wetter mitspielt kann anschließend gegrillt werden. 

Ab Freitag nachmittag (25.04.08) oder am Samstag vormittag, Uhrzeit egal. Würde uns sehr freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere findet.

Es geht 350 Schritte in die Parallelstraße - aber Ihr dürft die Sachen auch mit dem Auto transportieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Treffpunkt: Hennef Heisterschoss, Buchenbitze 2 - 0172-2743889 - Wir haben in unserer neuen Bleibe fast keinen Handy-Empfang und ab 24.04.2008 erstmal kein Internet und Festnetz mehr. Wenn Ihr uns nicht erreicht versucht es am besten per SMS.

Tausend Dank im voraus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ich würde so gerne wieder mit Euch biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redking (20. April 2008)

inimtb schrieb:


> Es geht 350 Schritte in die Parallelstraße - aber Ihr dürft die Sachen auch mit dem Auto transportieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ultra2 schrieb:


> "Kann ich dein Auto haben?"





Tazz schrieb:


> *Du kannst mein Auto haben *
> 
> *wenn ich dann Deins bekomme*




Wie sieht es jetzt mit einem Auto aus wäre auch für einen guten Zweck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (20. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt mit einem Auto aus wäre auch für einen guten Zweck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reden wir gleich mal drüber - so von Mann zu...äh...Klausi


----------



## Redking (20. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Reden wir gleich mal drüber - so von Mann zu...äh...Klausi



Ich leih mir mal schnell ein Auto also so für gleich. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (20. April 2008)

So, bevor die ganze Lobhudelei und Bilderflut für die Tazz los geht, muss ich doch sagen;




Super Veranstaltung





Super Strecke, super Leute, super Wetter
und - natürlich -
super Kaffee ​


----------



## Konfuzius (20. April 2008)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## blitzfitz (20. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> So, bevor die ganze Lobhudelei und Bilderflut für die Tazz los geht, muss ich doch sagen;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bilder und Bericht gibt es wahrscheinlich heute abend noch.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## joscho (20. April 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Bilder und Bericht gibt es wahrscheinlich heute abend noch.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



und ein super fleißiger Guide  Das Du nach der Tour nicht tot müde bist


----------



## joscho (20. April 2008)

Ich möchte diese Zeitschrift ja nicht überbewerten, aber ich befürchte, dass der Lieserpfad in absehbarer Zeit an Verstopfung leiden wird 

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,548269,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (20. April 2008)

Den Bericht zur Tour findet ihr hier: Singletrails für Einsteiger - Der Bericht

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich sehe schon, ich habe was verpasst. Zumal sich der Eishockey Besuch gestern nicht wirklich gelohnt hat, da die "Haie" nun doch den Berlinern zur Meisterschaft gratulieren mussten...und das im eigenen Hause. Schade, schade.

Wollte aber mal kurz hören, wer Lust hätte am nächsten Wochenende das Siebengebirge unsicher zu machen? Im LMB ist bis dato nix gutes drin, also würde sich der Termin ja anbieten. Mein Favorit wäre der Samstag, wie siehts da bei euch so aus?

Also, wer wäre dabei?


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich sehe schon, ich habe was verpasst. Zumal sich der Eishockey Besuch gestern nicht wirklich gelohnt hat, da die "Haie" nun doch den Berlinern zur Meisterschaft gratulieren mussten...und das im eigenen Hause. Schade, schade.
> 
> Wollte aber mal kurz hören, wer Lust hätte am nächsten Wochenende das Siebengebirge unsicher zu machen? Im LMB ist bis dato nix gutes drin, also würde sich der Termin ja anbieten. Mein Favorit wäre der Samstag, wie siehts da bei euch so aus?
> 
> Also, wer wäre dabei?



ich


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich sehe schon, ich habe was verpasst. Zumal sich der Eishockey Besuch gestern nicht wirklich gelohnt hat, da die "Haie" nun doch den Berlinern zur Meisterschaft gratulieren mussten...und das im eigenen Hause. Schade, schade.
> 
> Wollte aber mal kurz hören, wer Lust hätte am nächsten Wochenende das Siebengebirge unsicher zu machen? Im LMB ist bis dato nix gutes drin, also würde sich der Termin ja anbieten. Mein Favorit wäre der Samstag, wie siehts da bei euch so aus?
> 
> Also, wer wäre dabei?




Bin dabei,
muss ich zwar Frauchen irgendwie erklären....aber Carsten ist momentan zu fit....ich brauch das Training


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2008)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Den Bericht zur Tour findet ihr hier: Singletrails für Einsteiger - Der Bericht
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Was für ein *unverschämt *schöner Bericht  und die *schönen Fotos*  ........... da werde ich wohl zusehen das nächste mal dabei zu sein  

Neidvolle Grüße 


Renate


----------



## Redking (21. April 2008)

Sorry hat etwas gedauert. 





Team III








Der Guide!





Hier findet ihr die Bilder und Videos!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (21. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Sorry hat etwas gedauert.



Kein Problem Klaus - wir sind es ja gewohnt auf Dich warten zu müssen


----------



## Redking (21. April 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Kein Problem Klaus - wir sind es ja gewohnt auf Dich warten zu müssen



  Richtig immer schön auf mich warten bin ja soooooooooooooooo lahm.


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2008)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Bin dabei,
> muss ich zwar Frauchen irgendwie erklären....aber Carsten ist momentan zu fit....ich brauch das Training



Hi,

ich wäre Samstag morgen dabei 

Muß allerdings um 14.30 Uhr wieder retour nach Kölle...

Machbar?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2008)

> ich wäre Samstag morgen dabei
> 
> Muß allerdings um 14.30 Uhr wieder retour nach Kölle...



Ich denke schon, dass wir das hinkriegen. Wie wäre es mit 10.30 Uhr? Dann hätten wir vier Stunden Zeit und das Siebengebirge ist noch nicht so voll, es soll ja gutes Wetter geben. Als Treffpunkt würde ich mal wieder Oberkassel vorschlagen, also den P+R Parkplatz an der U-Bahnhaltestelle Ramersdorf.

Tom, Boris: Geht das auch bei euch? Speziell auf Boris würde ich mich ja freuen, ist lange her...

Was ist mit Team III bzw. dem Rest?


----------



## Tazz (22. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass wir das hinkriegen. Wie wäre es mit 10.30 Uhr? Dann hätten wir vier Stunden Zeit und das Siebengebirge ist noch nicht so voll, es soll ja gutes Wetter geben. Als Treffpunkt würde ich mal wieder Oberkassel vorschlagen, also den P+R Parkplatz an der U-Bahnhaltestelle Ramersdorf.
> 
> Tom, Boris: Geht das auch bei euch? Speziell auf Boris würde ich mich ja freuen, ist lange her...
> 
> Was ist mit Team III bzw. dem Rest?




Ja weiß ich jetzt auch nicht 

 aber generell wäre es eine schöne sache , wäre es nicht so ein gottverdammter  Samstag   ............. allerdings ruft ja förmlich die Uhrzeit zur mitfahrt  ........... ähm ...... ist es denn *langsam / leicht* ?.............  oder ?  ..........Wie ?.

............

Unentschlossene Grüße
Renate


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2008)

Langsam und leicht ist natürlich immer drin...


----------



## Tazz (22. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Langsam und leicht ist natürlich immer drin...



gut  da muß ich ja nur noch richtig richtig Gesund werden


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass wir das hinkriegen. Wie wäre es mit 10.30 Uhr? Dann hätten wir vier Stunden Zeit und das Siebengebirge ist noch nicht so voll, es soll ja gutes Wetter geben. Als Treffpunkt würde ich mal wieder Oberkassel vorschlagen, also den P+R Parkplatz an der U-Bahnhaltestelle Ramersdorf.
> 
> Tom, Boris: Geht das auch bei euch? Speziell auf Boris würde ich mich ja freuen, ist lange her...
> 
> Was ist mit Team III bzw. dem Rest?



Klaro, bin um 10:30 am Parkplatz


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. April 2008)

Hallo Klaus,
wie immer sehr schöne Bilder und Vidios   




Redking schrieb:


> Sorry hat etwas gedauert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2008)

hi,
also bleibt es bei Samstag 10.30Uhr im 7G, Treffpunkt Parkplatz P&R Oberkassel?

Und fährt jemand am Sonntag nach Essen auf die CTF?

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist mit Team III bzw. dem Rest?



Da ich Samstagabend noch ein Spiel habe, wird mir das 7Gb zu stressig


----------



## Tazz (24. April 2008)

Hallo Tom @ Merlin  

Werde am Samstag nicht mit kommen, geht Konditionell noch nicht  

Hab gestern mal am Rad gedreht und mich für hm`s *nicht fit*  genug befunden    ........

Hoffe wir kommen dies bezüglich zu einer anderen Zeit mal zusammen 
Ich wünsche euch Tom,Carsten und Boris für Samstag mega Spaß  

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Cheetah (24. April 2008)

Hi,
für alle WP Helden die erst abends einen Termin haben, oder konditionell sich suboptimal fühlende Sarcophilus harrisii wüsste ich ein Betätigungsfeld:




inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Ü30-Party Fans und Biker(innen)!
> 
> Wie wäre es mt einem Wiedersehen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazz (24. April 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hi,
> für alle WP Helden die erst abends einen Termin haben, oder konditionell sich suboptimal fühlende Sarcophilus harrisii wüsste ich ein Betätigungsfeld:



Da hast Du sehr schön aufgepaßt  und ich hoffe doch das Du vor Ort bist  
Blöderweise fahre ich Samstag trotzdem Rad  und bin nicht zugegen  

Ich hoffe doch das Ines und Jens genügend Hilfe bekommen ........  ......


----------



## Merlin (24. April 2008)

> Hallo Tom @ Merlin
> 
> Werde am Samstag nicht mit kommen, geht Konditionell noch nicht



Schade....aber wir werden in jedem Fall langsam unterwegs sein, falls du es dir doch noch überlegst. Ein paar Hm lassen sich hingegen nicht vermeinden.

Für den Rest: Termin bleibt wie besprochen, 10.30 Uhr Ramersdorf (bzw. 10 Uhr bei mir und gemeinsame Weiterfahrt mit dem Rad).


----------



## joscho (24. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da hast Du sehr schön aufgepaßt  und ich hoffe doch das Du vor Ort bist
> ......



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2008)

Hi Tom,

bringe noch die alte Krampe am Samstag mit.  

Wird der Termin noch veröffentlicht?

@Tazz - Danke für die Wünsche


----------



## Merlin (25. April 2008)

> bringe noch die alte Krampe am Samstag mit.



Top  Den hab ich auch länger nicht mehr gesehen. Termin ist privat kommuniziert worden, denn sonst sind es ganz schnell 20 Leute. Privat kann aber mitgebracht werden, wer will.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (25. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Top  Den hab ich auch länger nicht mehr gesehen. Termin ist privat kommuniziert worden, denn sonst sind es ganz schnell 20 Leute. Privat kann aber mitgebracht werden, wer will.




Sorry Tom,
bei der frühen Startzeit bin ich raus!
Habe Morgen Vormittags noch nen Termin und weiß nicht wann ich fertig bin!
Aber wenn Montag der Umzug gelaufen ist bin ich wieder was flexiebler!

Grüße Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (25. April 2008)

Hallo Tom @ Merlin,würde auch gerne mitfahren wenn das Wetter so bleibt.
Kannst du mir bitte Details zum Treffpunkt zukommen lassen,Danke im Voraus.



Merlin schrieb:


> Schade....aber wir werden in jedem Fall langsam unterwegs sein, falls du es dir doch noch überlegst. Ein paar Hm lassen sich hingegen nicht vermeinden.
> 
> Für den Rest: Termin bleibt wie besprochen, 10.30 Uhr Ramersdorf (bzw. 10 Uhr bei mir und gemeinsame Weiterfahrt mit dem Rad).


----------



## Merlin (25. April 2008)

Hallo Bernhard, hier die Karte mit dem Treffpunkt:


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. April 2008)

Danke Tom    wenn es zeitlich klappt bin ich um 10.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. April 2008)

Hallo Tom @ Merlin,
hat mal wieder super Spass gemacht die Runde mit Dir bzw. natürlich Euch  
Und Danke für die Gabe


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. April 2008)

Hi Tom,

herrliche Runde, nette Truppe, hat einfach alles gepasst 

Ich sitze hier immer noch mit einem leichtem Grinsen 

Bis bald. 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Merlin (27. April 2008)

Merci an euch zwei und an den Rest, mir hat es ebenfalls viel Spaß gemacht. Fortsetzung folgt bestimmt, es gibt ja noch jede Menge Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Geht klar . Nur wann ????
> Vieleicht 01.05. oder 03.05.



Sorry Pierre     

Wir haben es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen uns früher abzustimmen. Die Wahl ist jetzt auf den CTF in Weibern am 01. Mai gefallen. Weils halt ein fester Termin ist und für uns, wenn auch unverständlich, nicht verschoben wird. 

Trotzdem würden wir uns gern mal unter deiner Führung das Windecker Ländchen anschauen. Aber im Mai siehts terminlich schlecht beim Konfusen aus. Vielleicht können wir dir ein paar Termine vorschlagen? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2008)

Nee war das heute wieder schön


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2008)

*Ja das war wieder schön *   mit euch  





und das hier war *ganz schön lecker * 







Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry Pierre
> 
> Wir haben es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen uns früher abzustimmen. Die Wahl ist jetzt auf den CTF in Weibern am 01. Mai gefallen. Weils halt ein fester Termin ist und für uns, wenn auch unverständlich, nicht verschoben wird.
> 
> ...


 

Sucht euch einen Termin, und meldet euch mal. Allerdings habe ich auch nicht viel Zeit.
Wir kriegen das schon hin.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja das war wieder schön *



... und endlich mal Kaiserwetter!


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sucht euch einen Termin, und meldet euch mal. Allerdings habe ich auch nicht viel Zeit.
> Wir kriegen das schon hin.



*Ja  das machen wir  *

*Glückwunsch* zu Deinem 5.bis 8. Platz  gibt`s da auch schon Geld für  oder muß man da schon für aufs Treppchen ??

Grüße
Renate


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. April 2008)

Kommt aufs Rennen an, beim EMC nicht. Nur in der End-Cupwertung.Sonst ja.


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Rennen an, beim EMC nicht. Nur in der End-Cupwertung.Sonst ja.



Heißt das, nur der Bonne wird dadurch reich ?? dann weiß ich jetzt warum er dieses Online-Rolle fahren durchhält


----------



## Redking (27. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> das Windecker Ländchen anschauen.



So eine kleine Runde kriege ich dort auch zusammen! 

Wäre ich besser heute mit Euch gefahren. Ich bin platt.







Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. April 2008)

Tom trägst du nichts mehr in den Fahrgemeinschaften ein oder hatte ich deine Tour überlesen? Wär gerne mitgefahren wusste nur leider nichts davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (28. April 2008)

Ich trage nicht alles ein, denn sonst wären es am Samstag vermutlich 20 Leute geworden. Daher am besten auch hier mitlesen.


----------



## joscho (28. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> So eine kleine Runde kriege ich dort auch zusammen!



Gut zu wissen  
Aber wolltest Du nicht auch mal schauen, ob Du hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4377626&postcount=78) ne Runde mitfährst  Und in Weibern (http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/vatertag2008/2008ctf01.html) 



> Wäre ich besser heute mit Euch gefahren. Ich bin platt.



Tja, so was kann Dir bei uns nicht passieren


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich trage nicht alles ein, denn sonst wären es am Samstag vermutlich 20 Leute geworden. Daher am besten auch hier mitlesen.


Ich lese in der Regel immer mit, leider schreibt ihr zu viel. Auch Sachen die mich nicht so interessieren daher vernachlässige ich es manchmal. Ich hoffe ich bekomm es beim nächsten Mal mit


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich trage nicht alles ein, denn sonst wären es am Samstag vermutlich 20 Leute geworden.



....und? Wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Tazz (28. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....und? Wo ist jetzt das Problem?




Schätzelein , das Du da keine Probleme hast ist bekannt


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schätzelein , das Du da keine Probleme hast ist bekannt



Na komm, Renate, das dürfte doch auch für euch kein Problem sein.... ihr habt doch genug Teammitglieder die auch mal den Backguide spielen können.

Ich warte ja immer noch auf die erste offizielle TEAMIII Tour....tztztz


----------



## Tazz (28. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na komm, Renate, das dürfte doch auch für euch kein Problem sein.... ihr habt doch genug Teammitglieder die auch mal den Backguide spielen können.
> 
> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die erste offizielle TEAMIII Tour....tztztz



*Backguide*  *sicherlich kein Problem *

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa     und der Ralf arbeitet hart an einer sehr feinen Trailrunde  

Versprochen ist versprochen   nur Geduld ..........


----------



## Redking (28. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Backguide*  *sicherlich kein Problem *
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa     und der Ralf arbeitet hart an einer sehr feinen Trailrunde
> 
> Versprochen ist versprochen   nur Geduld ..........



Hat wer meinen Namen gerufen!  


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (28. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hat wer meinen Namen gerufen!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



*Ja ich  *macht Dir doch sicherlich nix aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja ich  *macht Dir doch sicherlich nix aus



Supi  	Hoffe ich kann zu eurem Termin! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (28. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Supi  	Hoffe ich kann zu eurem Termin!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Wir werden uns schon einig   

Ach das wird wieder schön .... ich freue mich jetzt schon


----------



## Konfuzius (28. April 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa     und der Ralf arbeitet hart an einer sehr feinen Trailrunde



Hm, hart arbeiten ist vielleicht leicht übertrieben...    
Ne Tour wüsste ich schon, es sollte nur vorher nicht zu viel geregnet haben.

Feine Trails? Naja, was unsere Gegend halt so hergibt  
Aber keine Sorge, es geht über den Königsforst hinaus  

Wenn die Woche nicht zu naß wird, vielleicht nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## Redking (28. April 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hm, hart arbeiten ist vielleicht leicht übertrieben...
> Ne Tour wüsste ich schon, es sollte nur vorher nicht zu viel geregnet haben.
> 
> Feine Trails? Naja, was unsere Gegend halt so hergibt
> ...



   Ich kann nicht.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (28. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Dann den Sonntag darauf ?   oder so ........


----------



## Konfuzius (28. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ja, ohne Backguide geht natürlich nicht   
Dann ein anderer Tag...

Pfingsten bin ich allerdings nicht da, danach das Wochenende ist Limbourg und danach X-Hardt.
Also eher Ende Mai. Oder irgendwo zwischendrin ist doch noch Fronleichnam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (28. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na komm, Renate, das dürfte doch auch für euch kein Problem sein.... ihr habt doch genug Teammitglieder die auch mal den Backguide spielen können.
> 
> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die erste offizielle TEAMIII Tour....tztztz


 
Inoffiziell habe ich auch schon aus offiziellen Kreisen gehört das da was in Arbeit ist. Gut Ding braucht Weile (oder so ähnlich, kenne ich ja noch von mir  ).

Wenn im Mai und Sonntags, dann bitte erst am Nachmittag ich habe den ganzen Monat über Thekendienst im Verein    .


----------



## joscho (1. Mai 2008)

CTF Weibern 2008

Früh morgens in Weibern. Schnell noch etwas Kaffee tanken:




Dem "Kernteam der _Wellness_





 KFler" hallo gesagt:




Und dann ab auf die Piste. Mit ungewaschnen Füßen wollte unsere Tazz aber nicht an die erste Tränke 




Durch zumindest einem nassen Fuß läßt man sich aber nicht den Spaß verderben:




Die Strecke war sehr abwechselungsreich - Matsch in fast allen Varianten. Wobei das hier noch das harmloseste war:




Dem Carsten hat das so gut gefallen, dass er einiges davon mit nach Hause nehmen wollte:




Aber es gab auch knackig trockene Anstiege:




Schönes Panorama:




Und am Ende noch etwas Regen:


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2008)

Unterwegs waren wir. 

In Weibern beim CTF mit dem Carsten. 





Seit dem der Junge im Naafbachtal sein Seepferdchen gemacht...nicht zu bremsen.


----------



## Tazz (1. Mai 2008)

*Mensch was seit ihr flott*  

Ich bin *gerade erst* mal in *Gammelposition *gekommen  ............. Bericht folgt wenn meine Fotos auch auf meiner Festplatte ein zu Hause gefunden haben .........

Sehr sehr schöne Berichte von euch  auf einem Foto von joscho kann ich sogar noch meine Handschuhe sehen ...............


----------



## Tazz (1. Mai 2008)

Soooooooooooooooooo   , wenn man einmal zur ruhe kommt .........



*Aber * auch von mir nun ein Bericht  





Weibern CTF - Rund um die Burg Olbrück

*Schön wars* 

 mit* ultra2 , joscho , Konfuzius* und *sun909 *und dann war da auch noch *ralf*@Ralf und *Montana*@Guido die wir aber schnell aus den Augen verloren da die beiden die kleine runde gefahren sind ............ Heute war alles dabei  schöne Anstiege , Matschige Abfahrten ein kleiner Verfahrer von 10 Min. Sonne Regen Wind nasse Füße gute Laune Rücken schmerzen nette Orte schöne Wege und zum Schluß ne Currywurst und Alkoholfreies Bier  

ca.*50km
1100hm
*
*Das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen  
*
Liebe Grüße 
Tazz


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> auf einem Foto von joscho kann ich sogar noch meine Handschuhe sehen ...............



Ich glaub, ich hab sie gefunden


----------



## Tazz (1. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich hab sie gefunden





 Ja stimmt ............ das sind ausgerechnet die Team ALDI Handschuhe


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ............ das sind ausgerechnet die Team ALDI Handschuhe



Hättest du doch die KFL-Handyliste dabeigehabt. Es ist dir ja schon nach ca. 10Km aufgefallen. Die Chancen hätten also gut gestanden.


----------



## Günni69 (2. Mai 2008)

Wie immer schöne Bilder und nette Berichte von euch.  
Scheint ja eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein und wäre auch gerne mitgefahren, aber leider mußte ich mal wieder arbeiten.  

Gibt es zufällig einen GPS Track (am besten als GPX Datei) den ihr mir zur Verfügung stellen könnt?
Dann könnte ich die Strecke mal in der Woche mit meinem Leidensgenossen Gerd nachfahren.


----------



## ralf (2. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> CTF Weibern 2008
> 
> Dem "Kernteam der _Wellness_
> 
> ...



... die es dann auch mit "Extrem-Wellnessen" versucht haben ...  

Ja, es war nett euch auf der Strecke immer mal wieder getroffen zu haben!
Besten Dank auch für die Aushilfe mit der Dämpferpumpe. Ohne die hätte sich mein Bike wie ein Chopper, Schaukelstuhl, Gummikuh etc. gefahren ...  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Nette Fotos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Mai 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Gibt es zufällig einen GPS Track (am besten als GPX Datei) den ihr mir zur Verfügung stellen könnt?
> Dann könnte ich die Strecke mal in der Woche mit meinem Leidensgenossen Gerd nachfahren.



Ach Du armer 



Dennoch glaub ich das wir die Strecke aufgezeichnet haben    ...... Hurra  der Ralf gibt Dir den Track  



ralf schrieb:


> ... die es dann auch mit "Extrem-Wellnessen" versucht haben ...  Ja, es war nett euch auf der Strecke immer mal wieder getroffen zu haben!
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Ja es war auch für uns nett euch getroffen zu haben  und ich finde es extrem gut das es Dir wieder so gut geht nach deiner Kinderkrankheit  ( manche werden einfach nicht Erwachsen    )


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dennoch glaub ich leider nicht, das wir die Strecke aufgezeichnet haben  ...... schade



Doch, ich hab. Ganz unbemerkt  
@Günni: PN mir einfach Deine eMail, dann schick ich ihn Dir zu.


----------



## soka70 (2. Mai 2008)

Hi WP-Sieger (sollte nochmal erwähnt werden)

WE??? Ist euch das Wetter zu schön??

VLG Sonja


----------



## ultra2 (2. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi WP-Sieger (sollte nochmal erwähnt werden)
> 
> WE??? Ist euch das Wetter zu schön??
> 
> VLG Sonja



Hallo Sonja,

wir werden vermutlich am Sonntag noch mal Radfahren. Quasi letzte Vorbereitung für den WP 2008/2009. Über das Wann und Wo sind wir uns aber noch nicht im Klaren. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## soka70 (2. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> wir werden vermutlich am Sonntag noch mal Radfahren. Quasi letzte Vorbereitung für den WP 2008/2009. Über das Wann und Wo sind wir uns aber noch nicht im Klaren.
> 
> ...



Danke!

Bin Samstagabend auf einer Party, die erwartungsgemäß spät und feucht wird, also, bitte nicht ganz so früh einen Treffpunkt "jot wi de" (weiß gar nicht wie das rechtschreiblich korrekt geschrieben wird) vereinbaren. 

Ansonsten fängt der Sommer ja grad erst an....


----------



## ralf (2. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja es war auch für uns nett euch getroffen zu haben  und ich finde es extrem gut das es Dir wieder so gut geht nach deiner Kinderkrankheit  ( *manche werden einfach nicht Erwachsen*    )



... hmm, ich bin aber schon lange nicht mehr gewachsen ...  
... obwohl, meine Oma pflegte immer zu sagen:"Jung, bist du groß geworden". Da hat se aber geschwindelt, gell?  



soka70 schrieb:


> ... einen Treffpunkt "jot wi de" (weiß gar nicht wie das rechtschreiblich korrekt geschrieben wird)



... könnte *"jwd"* geschrieben werden. Könnte dann "janz weit dahinten" heißen.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (4. Mai 2008)

Müßen wir unbedingt nochmal fahren:


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Mai 2008)

Noch ein paar Impressionen vom Qualitäts-Sonntagsausflug bei Wetter, auf das wir seit 7 Monaten gewartet haben  
Joscho, Du hast was verpasst. Allerdings auch ein paar Höhenmeter  

























Und noch zwei Beweisfotos


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2008)

Tja Jungs 

 da hab ich heute keine Fotos gemacht ?!

*Was für ein Wunder   ......... *

*aber die Tour war super 

 * (................................................ bis auf eine Stelle   ) 
Schöne Wege , schone Trails und bestes Kaiserwetter

und die Fotos haben heut die Jungs gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Joscho, Du hast was verpasst.



Ach nee, war doch heute viel zu warm zum radeln


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach nee, war doch heute viel zu warm zum radeln



Nee nee das *weiß ich* doch *besser* wann es zu warm ist


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach nee, war doch heute viel zu warm zum radeln



Okee... Dann können wir in den nächsten 5 Monaten nicht mit Dir rechnen?


----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Okee... Dann können wir in den nächsten 5 Monaten nicht mit Dir rechnen?



Träumer. Spätestens wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe wird das Wetter schlechter  Und das wird eher übernächste Woche als in fünf Monaten sein.


----------



## sibby08 (4. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Müßen wir unbedingt nochmal fahren:


 
Wäre das nichts für die erste offizielle Team III Tour?
Die Bilder sprechen für sich


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Mai 2008)

Tja, Jens, bin dann heute nicht mehr gefahren, sondern habe auch einen Schrauber-Abend eingelegt.

Habe mein schönes neues Rad fahrtüchtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, Jens, bin dann heute nicht mehr gefahren, sondern habe auch einen Schrauber-Abend eingelegt.
> 
> Habe mein schönes neues Rad fahrtüchtig gemacht



Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, Jens, bin dann heute nicht mehr gefahren, sondern habe auch einen Schrauber-Abend eingelegt.
> 
> Habe mein schönes neues Rad fahrtüchtig gemacht



Ich dachte das wäre fahrtüchtig. 

Renates Rad ist wieder okay, meins dagegen...

Ich will meine alten XT-Bremsen wieder haben.


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, Jens, bin dann heute nicht mehr gefahren, sondern habe auch einen Schrauber-Abend eingelegt.
> 
> Habe mein schönes neues Rad fahrtüchtig gemacht




Haste das bei mir abgeguckt   ?


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Haste das bei mir abgeguckt   ?



Wo is denn bei Dir?


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

Falsche Frage!

Was hat er abgeguckt? ---> Klassisches Stahl-Starrbike


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Falsche Frage!
> 
> Was hat er abgeguckt? ---> Klassisches Stahl-Starrbike



Oh wie niedlich. Wo sind den die restlichen drei?


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten



Na, endlich macht dieser blöde Spruch mal Sinn!    



ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre fahrtüchtig.



Da war doch vorher die Magura Gabel drin, die ich letzte Woche in das andere geschraubt hab. Jetzt ists wieder die Originalgabel.



Delgado schrieb:


> Haste das bei mir abgeguckt   ?



Nein, das habe ich schon seeeeehr lange!
Damals wars neu und schon genau so elegant, wie heute


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Oh wie niedlich.




Du stehst auf Jungs


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Jungs



Du hast was von einem Pawlowschem Hund 

Um aber deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein.


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du hast was von einem Pawlowschem Hund
> 
> Um aber deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein.




 

Gruß von Pawlow:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gruß von Pawlow:



Ja, irgendwo habe ich sowas schonmal gesehen.


----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2008)

> Ich will meine alten XT-Bremsen wieder haben.



Ich wüsste da noch eine Alternative...


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da noch eine Alternative...



Tja wie soll ichs sagen...äh...das Auge fährt ja auch mit. 

Der andere Grund ist das ich Dualcontrol fahre.


----------



## sibby08 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Team III,

Lust am Samstag ein wenig Rad zu fahren? Langsam, leicht und Panorama.


----------



## Tazz (7. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> Lust am Samstag ein wenig Rad zu fahren? Langsam, leicht und Panorama.



Ich kann Samstag leider nicht  

Du   glaubst doch nicht wirklich, das ich den Termin nicht gesehen hätte  

Danke für die extra Einladung


----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> Lust am Samstag ein wenig Rad zu fahren? Langsam, leicht und Panorama.



Das schreit nach Team III  Aber mindestens das halbe Team kann nicht  Und bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich auch sehr eng. Sollte es möglich sein, so werde ich da sein. Warten braucht ihr nicht, wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, dann hat es nicht geklappt.

Danke für die Einladung und Euch schon mal eine wunderschöne entspannte Tour
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (7. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich kann Samstag leider nicht
> 
> Du  glaubst doch nicht wirklich, das ich den Termin nicht gesehen hätte
> 
> Danke für die extra Einladung


 
Natürlich weiß ich das Frau alles mitkriegt und doch freut sich Frau wenn sie extra angesprochen/ eingeladen wird, oder verkenne ich da die Frauen? 



> Danke für die Einladung und Euch schon mal eine wunderschöne entspannte Tour
> joerg


 
Keine Ursache  .

Ich hoffe mal es wird gut. Kenne ein Teil der Strecke ja selber nicht so richtig


----------



## Tazz (8. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich das Frau alles mitkriegt und doch freut sich Frau wenn sie extra angesprochen/ eingeladen wird, oder verkenne ich da die Frauen?



Neeeeeee Udo das hast Du ganz richtig gemacht  




sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es wird gut. Kenne ein Teil der Strecke ja selber nicht so richtig



Das schaffst Du schon


----------



## ultra2 (9. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> Lust am Samstag ein wenig Rad zu fahren? Langsam, leicht und Panorama.



Paßt leider zeitlich nicht.  Vielleicht schaff ich es ja zur "Hammertour" vom Sven um 15.00h. 

Euch viel Spass und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2008)

So, gestern das Tazz mal wieder um die Dhünntalsperre gescheucht. Härlisch


----------



## Tazz (12. Mai 2008)

Ja 

, bei super schönem wolkenlosen Himmel und Traum Temperatur  und dieser gigantischen Aussicht   auf Staub trockenen wegen  ...........bla bla bla .......... zwischen Pflichtterminen wie Muttertag   und Theater   ........




sah es dann so oder so .........





oder auch so aus ...........





na ja , oder so ..................





*Sehr schönes* *Radfahrwetter *

Grüße und so


----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2008)

Ist hier die Wildtollwut ausgebrochen


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2008)

Nochmal für alle Beteiligten zum mitschreiben:

8.15h Tazz einsammeln
8.30h Konfuzius einsammeln
9.00h Treffen in Marsdorf (analog zum letzten Jahr)

9.05h Limbourg sausen lassen und Kaffeetrinken.


----------



## joscho (17. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

wenigstens nicht staubig heute  Temperaturen sind auch ok. Und wenn ich den Regenradar richtig interpretiere, dann bekommt Köln mehr ab als Aachen.

Bis gleich
joerg


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2008)

Ja ja , zu trockenes Wetter wäre eh nix für meine Allergische Ader 

 .......

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. Mai 2008)

Hui,
da seid ihr aber wieder früh unterwegs 

Euch eine schöne Tour und grüßt mir die Außenstelle, die hoffentlich ihren Kaffee heute morgen bekommen hat 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## joscho (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Carsten,



sun909 schrieb:


> Euch eine schöne Tour und grüßt mir die Außenstelle, die hoffentlich ihren Kaffee heute morgen bekommen hat


Tja, die Außenstelle .... hm, was soll ich dazu sagen .... am besten nix 

Die Tour war nett. Sehr limbourgisch. Neben etwas niederländischer Luft haben wir einige Kilo niederländischen Schlamm mitgebracht  Gab halt Beides für lau 
Nächstes Jahr wieder. Und für Alle mit Terminschwierigkeiten; es ist der *Samstag* nach Pfingsten*.*


----------



## joscho (17. Mai 2008)

Und es war wirklich nicht staubig 

Nicht am Anfang;




Und auch nicht am Ende;


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Mai 2008)

Liebe Sonja,

heute hast Du leider eine tendeziell trockene, tendenziell matscharme und tendenziell warme Tour verpasst.









Es ging auch tendenziell bergab...





Ok, als es nicht regnete gabs auch ein paar nette Abschnitte...  
Schöne Trails waren allerdings oft durch torkelnde Holländer blockiert.  









Aber an Start/Ziel war trotz zeitweisem Regen wieder Jahrmarktstimmung.
Es gab Frikandel Speciaal ...  





... und natürlich das obligatorische Zieleinlauf-Bier von netten Meisjes (und Jungs für Renate  )









Aber eines habe ich nicht verstanden:
Warum brauchen Rennradfahrer, um zwei Fleckchen Sand von ihren Kisten zu wischen, doppelt so lang, wie MTBler um das ganze Rad zu entschlammen?   









Auch wenn ichs heute manchmal bereut habe, dass mich Team III heute Morgen zum Mitfahren überredet hat, fahren wir's im nächsten Jahr trotzdem noch mal.  
Dann aber wieder _mit_ Dir!!!


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube ich hatte es schon mehrfach erwähnt: Ich fands schön 









Irgendwo auf dem Bild muß auch der Reifen sein. Sah aber auch bergab so aus.


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2008)

Jaaaaaaa schön wars  

Na gut unser Rallef war heute in dieser Laune 

 ( er fand es heute zu früh ... zu nass ... zu dreckig ... zu dunkel ... zu langsam ... zu leise ... 

  )

 Ich fand es super , wegen der netten Ampeln ...








Schöne Aussichten ...











Für das Leibliche wohl wurde auch gesorgt

  ......

    







allerdings war es so matschig das meine Schaltung zum Schluß das Schalten verweigerte  dann mußten noch schöne Anstiege genommen werden, auf dem mittleren Blatt ............. ( das fand ich Sch... )

Ansonsten würde ich mal sagen  

  das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen   

Schön wäre *dann* !!! besseres Wetter ..... Sonja ausgeschlafen und mit Kaffee schon betankt ..... Ralf in bester Laune ......und weniger Matsch auf den Wegen .


----------



## Cheetah (17. Mai 2008)

Oh ha, das Tazz lebt noch. Übrigens, hier war es *viel* zu warm, zuerst musste ich Überhose dann Jacke ausziehen, was für ein Mist.


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Oh ha, das Tazz lebt noch. Übrigens, hier war es *viel* zu warm, zuerst musste ich Überhose dann Jacke ausziehen, was für ein Mist.



Pffffff  


aber kalt wars bei uns auch nicht   ... allerdings wäre es dumm gewesen die Jacke aus zuziehen ... wohin dann mit dem Dreck


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Pffffff
> aber kalt wars bei uns auch nicht   ... allerdings wäre es dumm gewesen die Jacke aus zuziehen ... wohin dann mit dem Dreck


Ja, also...der Frank der verschweigt da was:


...so sah ich schon bei Ankunft am Startpunkt Dahlhausen aus...dank Frank und der Abfahrt von Uckerath über den Pferdetrail.
Wetter war toll und warm, aber die Nässe kam von untern 
IST NICHT SOMMER???
Als Wiedergutmachung dürfte ich mein Hellblaues dann bei Familie B. aus U. bei. H. wässern.


----------



## Cheetah (18. Mai 2008)

Karin du solltest mir dankbar sein. Dank meiner vorzüglichen Schlammpackung machtest du bei Ankunft am Treffpunkt einen vortrefflichen Eindruck. SUV-Fahrer zahlen sogar für so was.
Dreck aus der Dose



*und dann wäre noch:*


Kalinka schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Matsch...gelber, brauner, schwarzer...ich kann das langweilige hellblau meines Rades schon nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Taem III,
wie erfreulich, ihr komt nach Lohmar!
Na, das ist ja ein echtes Familientreffen, gleich!!!


----------



## Tazz (18. Mai 2008)

He he  

*Ja wir sind dabei *

 .... meine Schuhe sind im Trockner , in der Hoffnung das das Obermaterial nicht einläuft  

Zum Matsch von gestern  er kam bei uns *von oben .. von links ... von rechts ... von unten ... und kreuz ...und quer , also von überall* 

Ich würde auch mal so ein Geländewagen mitnehmen   ich hätte auch die Dosen nicht nötig   ich weiss wos bestes Material gibt um so ein Auto zu verschönern   

Bis gleich


----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hui,
> da seid ihr aber wieder früh unterwegs
> 
> Euch eine schöne Tour und grüßt mir die Außenstelle, die hoffentlich ihren Kaffee heute morgen bekommen hat
> ...



Nein, es lag nicht an der frühen, unmenschlichen Uhrzeit, Tazzi hat mich ja quasi aus dem Bett geläutet....

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben und soviel Matsch.....

WAS HABE ICH MICH GEÄRGERT und ich habe echt


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2008)

Huhu Sonja, 
warst auf der falschen Veranstaltung!

Wir sind zurück vom Schinderhannes Marathon und außer Tom mit einem kleinen Ausritt ins Grün auch unfallfrei 

Bin 33. in meiner Altersklasse und 59. Gesamt geworden in 1.58h! Ziel erfüllt, aber von einer Frau am letzten Berg abgezogen worden, ne ne...

Sehr schöne Strecke, heute auch ohne Regen und trocken! 

Den Thomas und Spooky haben wir auch noch gesehen, die hatten aber die Langstrecke hinter sich. Sahen dafür aber sehr entspannt aus...

In NL scheint es ja leider mehr feucht als fröhlich gewesen zu sein, schade schade.

Nun denn, frisch gewaschen auf in eine neue Woche!

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, also...der Frank der verschweigt da was:
> 
> 
> ...so sah ich schon bei Ankunft am Startpunkt Dahlhausen aus...dank Frank und der Abfahrt von Uckerath über den Pferdetrail.
> ...



Da habe ich die passende Schuhe zu


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Da habe ich die passende Schuhe zu



Schöne Schuhe!!!
Sind die auch Trockner-resistent????
Soll ja im Team blau...äh Team III schon mal vorkommen, daß Schuhe so schlecht behandelt werden!!!


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin 33. in meiner Altersklasse und 59. Gesamt geworden in 1.58h!



Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie viele in Deiner Altersklasse und überhaupt dabei waren, aber ich gratuliere einfach mal 







Mit 33 drauf habe ich leider keinen gefunden - aber nimm einfach zwei davon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Und so lange Treppchen gibt es wohl auch nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Ziel erfüllt, aber von einer Frau am letzten Berg abgezogen worden, ne ne...



Ach, das kennst Du doch - macht die Harnas doch dauernd mit Dir 



> In NL scheint es ja leider mehr feucht als fröhlich gewesen zu sein, schade schade.



Feucht war es wirklich genug. Aber die Stimmung gar nicht soo schlecht. Selbst der Ralf hatte sich irgendwann seinem Schicksal ergeben - und wollte dann ja auch gar nicht mehr aufhören  Das Wetter fand ich auch gar nicht so schlimm. Nur machte die Schaltung nach einem Sturz ein paar Probleme und nach 40 km Matsch blockierte die immer öfter. Da hatte ich dann doch langsam keinen Bock mehr. Na ja, und etwas wärmer hätte der Regen sein dürfen ... die Verpflegungsstellen erschienen mir diesmal auch deutlich "liebloser" ... Ach, was solls ... war alles super


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schöne Schuhe!!!
> Sind die auch Trockner-resistent????
> Soll ja im Team blau...äh Team III schon mal vorkommen, daß Schuhe so schlecht behandelt werden!!!



Weiß nicht  Habe keinen Trockner. Der Dreck wird schon bei einer der nächsten Touren wieder abfallen


----------



## Cheetah (18. Mai 2008)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (18. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie viele in Deiner Altersklasse und überhaupt dabei waren, aber ich gratuliere einfach mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja, die Harnas, das ist doch die, die gerade *Die Ich will's wissen Tour* geschafft hat.  

Ach ja, Carsten und Tom:


----------



## Tazz (18. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Harnas, das ist doch die, die gerade *Die Ich will's wissen Tour* geschafft hat.
> 
> Ach ja, Carsten und Tom:



Hab ja eben schon gesagt was ich dazu meine    ............

115 km und 2230 hm´s  

*Wildsau*    meinen höchst persönlichen Respekt  



Tom und Carsten waren wohl auch nicht langsam unterwegs  auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hab ja eben schon gesagt was ich dazu meine    ............
> 
> 115 km und 2230 hm´s
> 
> *Wildsau*    meinen höchst persönlichen Respekt



Komm, Renate noch 1-23 Anfängertouren...und wir sind mit dabei.
Ist doch ein Ansporn, oder?
War schön, daß Ihr heute mit dabei gewesen seid!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Komm, Renate noch 1-23 Anfängertouren...und wir sind mit dabei.
> Ist doch ein Ansporn, oder?
> War schön, daß Ihr heute mit dabei gewesen seid!!!



Ach, von "Anfängertouren" wie heute reicht die Hälfte allemal! 

Trotzdem: Respekt, [email protected]!


----------



## Tazz (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Komm, Renate noch 1-23 Anfängertouren...und wir sind mit dabei.
> Ist doch ein Ansporn, oder?
> War schön, daß Ihr heute mit dabei gewesen seid!!!



Ja hat uns super Spaß  

Dir wohl auch ....... machen wir halt noch 1-23 Touren  





das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ach, von "Anfängertouren" wie heute reicht die Hälfte allemal!
> 
> Trotzdem: Respekt, [email protected]!



Anfängertouren da bin ich doch immer führ zu haben 
[email protected] vor dir kann ich nur den Hut zeihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2008)

Und ich dachte alle Meisjes wären Blond. 




Ich glaube ich muss auswandern. Schickes Kleidchen was Sie an hat!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Mit 33 drauf habe ich leider keinen gefunden - aber nimm einfach zwei davon



Bitte schön:  





@Carsten und Tom: Auch Euch natürlich


----------



## ultra2 (19. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir ein 

 an [email protected] und an Carsten und Tom.


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2008)

Salut,
Vielen Dank erstmal für die Huldigungen :top: !!!

Und Renate: Respekt, Respekt, schön, dass du nicht Franks Chauffeurdienste in Anspruch nehmen mußtest 

So, jetzt ausgeschlafen und frisch in die Ergebnisliste geschaut.

Irgendwie stimmt die Liste zwar nicht mit den gestrigen Aushängen überein, aber egal...

Carsten Zeit 1.58,58 ///34. Platz AK, 62. Gesamt (von 275 Startern)
Guido (Bird Bacharach) Zeit 2.07,52 ///50. Platz AK, 115. Gesamt
Tom Zeit 2.17,24 ///59. Platz AK, 158. Gesamt 

Das Rennen war sehr schön, top organisiert, hier vielen Dank an Thomas, der uns auch so herzlich mit dem WoMo kommend begrüßte. 

Die Ddorf Fraktion haben wir abends verpasst, da waren wir grillen bzw. zogen uns vor dem großen Regen zurück. 

Der machte die Strecke aber nur weniger staubig und nicht wirklich schlammig, so dass auch die Reifenfrage mit Racing Ralph hinten beantwortet werden konnte. 

Die Strecke war sehr gut beschildert, nur eine Truppe der Langstreckler verfuhr sich, da ein Witzbold ein Schild gedreht hatte. 

Ansonsten eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke über wenig Teer, viele Forstautobahnen und einige nette und teils gar nicht so untechnische Trails 

Hier fiel vor allem auf, dass einige der am Berg ach so schnellen Fahrer doch verdammt schlecht fahrtechnisch unterwegs waren, sie bremsten so stark ab, dass wir teils recht halsbrecherisch vorbei brettern mußten, mit einem lauten "Links" auf den Lippen war das aber kein Problem.

Die Gefahrenstellen waren deutlich markiert, einmal mit Schildern und bei den Bodenwellen nochmals mit Farbe. Leider hat es trotzdem mindestens zwei Teilnehmer schlimmer erwischt, einen mit Schlüsselbeinbruch und einen so schwer, dass der Hubschrauber neben uns auf der Piste landete 

Tippe mal auf Kopf- oder Rückenverletzung und drücke demjenigen die Daumen, dass er schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt!

Die Zuschauer im Zielbereich gaben alles, und auch wenn mein Barcode erst nach gefühlten zwei Minuten gelesen werden konnte (Scannen, Fehlanzeige, nochmal Scannen, klappt nicht, mit Finger abwischen, Fehlanzeige, Abwischen die 2. Fehlanzeige, Abwischen mit Handschuh, Fehlanzeige, feuchter Lappen, ah klappt doch...), war das ein schöner Empfang. 

Auch die spätere Fahrer der Kurzstrecke wurden vom Moderator angefeuert, eine Ehre, die den späteren der Langstrecke nicht zuteil wurde, da dann parallel die Siegerehrung stattfand.

Ausreichend Waschplätze für die Fahrräder waren auch vorhanden, so dass mein Fazit lautet:

Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei!

So, und jetzt ihr!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Handlampe (19. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein
> 
> an [email protected]



...ich war live dabei. 
Ich hab die Anmeldung von Renate ja wirklich für einen Spass gehalten.
WAOW...was soll ich sagen...ich wußte ja schon immer das Renate technisch eine super Fahrerin ist....und jetzt auch noch diese Fitness...wo soll das noch hinführen.
RESPEKT


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich war live dabei.
> Ich hab die Anmeldung von Renate ja wirklich für einen Spass gehalten.
> WAOW...was soll ich sagen...ich wußte ja schon immer das Renate technisch eine super Fahrerin ist....und jetzt auch noch diese Fitness...wo soll das noch hinführen.
> RESPEKT


Zukünftig erhöhte SpaßFrauenquote bei TT-Touren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hier fiel vor allem auf, dass einige der am Berg ach so schnellen Fahrer doch verdammt schlecht fahrtechnisch unterwegs waren, sie bremsten so stark ab, dass wir teils recht halsbrecherisch vorbei brettern mußten, mit einem lauten "Links" auf den Lippen war das aber kein Problem.



Hallo Carsten, ich hoffe ihr meint nicht mich  aber schnell bergauf war ich wirklich nicht! Ich glaube mit Guido habe ich mich unterwegs mal unterhalten 

Bis nächstes Jahr
Manni


----------



## Tazz (19. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich war live dabei.
> Ich hab die Anmeldung von Renate ja wirklich für einen Spass gehalten.
> WAOW...was soll ich sagen...ich wußte ja schon immer das Renate technisch eine super Fahrerin ist...*.und jetzt auch noch diese Fitness...wo soll das noch hinführen.*
> RESPEKT



*Da bin ich auch mal drauf gespannt*  

Aber Carsten hat einen sehr schönen Bericht zu seinem und Toms Rennen geschrieben  macht ihr noch mehr ?? .... 


Liebe Grüße
Renate (die andere  )


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Und ich dachte alle Meisjes wären Blond.



Kohlmeisje ...


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2008)

Moin,
jemand Zeit und Lust heute nachmittag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6473

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Mai 2008)

Schade Carsten...leider kann ich nicht kommen....zeit hätte ich,aber seit Montag schluck ich zuviele Tabletten um zu Biken!
Habe ne gute Ausrede fürs miserable abschneiden,hab ne fette entzündung am Kiefer,wenns mit den Pillen nicht weg geht wird geschnibbelt  
Aber dir viel Spaß!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2008)

ups,
dann mal gute Besserung!

Und nicht zu viele Drogen auf einmal 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (21. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> jemand Zeit und Lust heute nachmittag?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6473
> ...



Sorry aber heute nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## joscho (21. Mai 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...aber seit Montag schluck ich zuviele Tabletten um zu Biken!



Tabletten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist ja auch echt old school. Zum biken nimmt man Blut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- weiß doch so langsam jeder. Frag mal in der Schwarzwaldklinik nach Prof. Schmid 



> Habe ne gute Ausrede fürs miserable abschneiden,hab ne fette entzündung am Kiefer,wenns mit den Pillen nicht weg geht wird geschnibbelt


Igitt - da habe ich Dich ja völlig falsch verstanden  Na dann, *Gute Besserung*


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Mai 2008)

Danke....das muss so weg gehen,ich lass doch nicht an mir rumschnibbeln  

@Carsten 
Was geht denn am Wochenende,bin guter Dinge das ich da wieder fit bin...zumindest hoffe ich es  
Wenn nicht hoffe ich das wir uns am Stammtisch sehen,da darfst du auch gerne wieder LETZTER sein


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2008)

Oh Tom   , da wünsch ich Dir aber auch ne gute Besserung auf das Du am WE schnell wieder fit bist .....  




Liebe Grüße und so


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2008)

Völlig überraschend trafen sich mal wieder die Blauen im Bergischen Land




und fuhren Wege wo keine waren




genoßen schöne Aussichten







und hatten viel Spaß



** Nein, dieses Bild wurde NICHT nachbearbeitet. Keine Ahnung wie es zu diesem Effekt kommt **
 
und zum Abschluß natürlich lecker Kaffee 

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Mai 2008)

... und nicht zu vergessen:

Nette Trails...













... Schiebepassagen ...









... und interessierte Kühe


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2008)

Habe auch noch ein paar Bildchen gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2008)

X-Hardt 2008





Gratulation zum ... äh ... nicht letzten Platz 
​


----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2008)

*Ralf hat gewonnen .........*



   .........        ...........            ..........          ...........         ............        ..............     





  na gut , er hat Team III intern gewonnen  ( er war ja alleine unterwegs  ) hat im Rennen aber  *Platz 29* erreicht und wir sind mächtig stolz auf unseren Kleinen 

Dafür hat ein anderes bekanntes Gesicht in echt gewonnen  Delgado stand auf der Treppe ganz oben 

 und das finde ich wirklich großartig , weil er einen super Schnitt gefahren ist, und auch bei den ganz großen vorne gelandet wäre  ( aber leider hab ich nun doch kein Foto von ihm, meine Kamera scheint zu langsam für diesen Herren zu sein .....  )

Gruß und so


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Delgado stand auf der Treppe ganz oben



Muss er ja auch - wenn er mit dem Zweitplatzierten auf Augenhöhe sein will 







> ( aber leider hab ich nun doch kein Foto von ihm, meine Kamera scheint zu langsam für diesen Herren zu sein .....  )


 So 100% hat meine Kamera das auch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen...


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Mai 2008)

Bei einem Schnitt von 26km/h ist es ja auch nicht so einfach. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michael!   

Meinen Glückwunsch auch an Ralf, der den Mut hatte an dem Rennen teilzunehmen.  

Es war ein sehr schönes Rennen, das ich mir an einer Stelle angesehen habe, wo fast jede(r) FahrerIn schön langsam einzeln vorbei kam.


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Bei einem Schnitt von 26km/h ist es ja auch nicht so einfach.



Ja, fand ich ganz schön beeindruckend was da gefahren wurde - besonders ohne Sattel. Rallef im guten Mittelfeld kann, denke ich,  zufrieden sein  Wenn auch die Profis in 3 Minuten mehr eine Runde mehr gefahren sind 



> Es war ein sehr schönes Rennen, das ich mir an einer Stelle angesehen habe, wo fast jede(r) FahrerIn schön langsam einzeln vorbei kam.



Nächstes Jahr kommen wir mit Grill und Picknickkörbchen zu Dir  Dann können wir unseren Ralf auch mit Bratwurst und Bier auf der Strecke versorgen 

War ein toller Event in der richtigen Größe mit der richtigen Menge Leute bei prima Wetter. Gerne wieder.

Hier noch ein kleines Erinnerungsphoto:


----------



## ultra2 (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn man sich jetzt dazu noch die Startaufstellung ansieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Mai 2008)

Hab auch ein, zwei unscharfes Bildchen vom rasenden Rallef.

Eins wo er noch nicht ganz Erster ist: 





Und eins wo er fast Erster ist:


----------



## DieKatze (25. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Muss er ja auch - wenn er mit dem Zweitplatzierten auf Augenhöhe sein will [/URL]



Naja, zumindest passt *er* perfekt in das Outfit


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Zweiter von links Marcel Wüst


----------



## joscho (26. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zweiter von links Marcel Wüst



Ach, der da


----------



## Handlampe (26. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ** Nein, dieses Bild wurde NICHT nachbearbeitet. Keine Ahnung wie es zu diesem Effekt kommt **



Waow, Jörg

Du solltest das Bild mal dem Admin als Bild des Monats vorschlagen.
Ich find's klasse


----------



## Merlin (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gehts am nächsten Sonntag mal wieder ins Siebengebirge. Hier gehts zum Termin.


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, der da




Der hinter mir


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, war eine nette Veranstaltung und eine neue Erfahrung für mich, so ein Rennen  
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder 

PS: Danke fürs Anfeuern!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Mai 2008)

Och nöö

Da gibbet die erste TIII Tour und ich bin nicht da. Schadeschade


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Mai 2008)

Wie ja schon mal angekündigt, startet demnächst zum ersten Mal offiziell​
*TEAM III - Die Tour​*
Am 14. Juni gehts in gewohnt gemütlichem TEAM III Tempo ab Altenberg über viele schöne Trails durch nette Landschaft zu Sengbach und Linnefe.
Die obligatorische Einkehrmöglichkeit besteht auf halber Strecke und natürlich am Tourende zu Waffeln, Milchkaffee und Weizen  

Insgesamt werden es ungefähr 35 km, 750 hm bei ca. 3 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit plus Pausen.
Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Tour gegebenenfalls verschoben.
Weitere Infos dann im Team III Fred.

Bilder von unserer Probe-Tour gibts zum Vorfreuen da  : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4729229#post4729229

Zur Anmeldung gehts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6512

*Treffpunkt: *
Samstag, 14.06.2008, 12:00 Uhr
Auf dem Wanderparkplatz vor Hotel Wißkirchen
Am Rösberg 2
51519 Odenthal-Altenberg

Geschwindigkeit: _langsam_
Kondition: _mittel_
Fahrtechnik: _leicht - mittel_

Teilnahmebedingung: Oben und unten immer auf TEAM III warten  
Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko, Helm ist Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Och nöö
> 
> Da gibbet die erste TIII Tour und ich bin nicht da. Schadeschade



Vielleicht hast Du Glück, das Wetter wird schlecht und wir verschieben in alter Handlampemanier.


----------



## joscho (26. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Och nöö
> 
> Da gibbet die erste TIII Tour und ich bin nicht da. Schadeschade



Das ist sehr bedauerlich. Du hattest aber auch keinen Urlaubsantrag bei uns eingereicht  Na ja, mal schauen - was schlechtes Wetter ist definieren ja wir  

Zum Foto; das ist wie mit dem blinden Huhn. Ich finde das Foto auch super, aber war halt nur ein Zufallstreffer.


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2008)

aber der Wischeffekt ist doch Nachbearbeitung, oder?
der 14.6. ist aber wirklich suboptimal, da sind viele in Willingen (und andere müssen zu Entlassfeiern ihrer Söhne und Abiturfeierlichkeiten ihrer Töchter...)
Mein Bruder hat so nen Wischeffekt mal durch Zufall beim Zoomen gemacht, das Photo find ich auch ziemlich klasse... ist aber dadurch komplett unscharf


----------



## joscho (26. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> aber der Wischeffekt ist doch Nachbearbeitung, oder?



Nein. Ich kann mir das nur mit einer zufälligen Drehung um ziemlich genau die Objektivmitte erklären. Und die tazz ist halt dabei scharf geblieben, weil es eben die tazz ist  Oder weil im Vordergrund.



> der 14.6. ist aber wirklich suboptimal, da sind viele in Willingen (und andere müssen zu Entlassfeiern ihrer Söhne und Abiturfeierlichkeiten ihrer Töchter...)


Nun ja, irgendwie werden alle Termine suboptimal sein. Kurz danach geht es mit den Ferien los, ob es dann besser ist


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2008)

nöö


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Nein. Ich kann mir das nur mit einer zufälligen Drehung um ziemlich genau die Objektivmitte erklären. Und die tazz ist halt dabei scharf geblieben, weil es eben die tazz ist  Oder weil im Fordergrund.



Ach so. Ich dachte, ihr hättet da beide gleichzeitig eine Rolle über den Lenker gemacht...


----------



## joscho (26. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ach so. Ich dachte, ihr hättet da beide gleichzeitig eine Rolle über den Lenker gemacht...



Auch ne Idee. Synchronspringen mal anders


----------



## Tazz (26. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie ja schon mal angekündigt, startet demnächst zum ersten Mal offiziell​
> *TEAM III - Die Tour​*
> Am 14. Juni gehts in gewohnt gemütlichem TEAM III Tempo ab Altenberg über viele schöne Trails durch nette Landschaft zu Sengbach und Linnefe.
> Die obligatorische Einkehrmöglichkeit besteht auf halber Strecke und natürlich am Tourende zu Waffeln, Milchkaffee und Weizen
> ...





Das hat er aber fein gemacht  

und am aller wichtigsten ist !!!!!* oben** und** unten *immer auf Team III *warten* *  Kinders ich freue mich *





joscho schrieb:


> Auch ne Idee. Synchronspringen mal anders



Na aber bitte !! für so einen gemeinsamen Lenkerhopser *super Foto*


----------



## Merlin (27. Mai 2008)

> Da gibbet die erste TIII Tour und ich bin nicht da. Schadeschade



Ich leider auch nicht...Willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2008)

*Bin dabei und freu mich drauf!!!*
Ich hoffe der SpaßFrauen-Anteil steigt noch. 
Habe Platz für 2 weitere, ausgewählte Leute mit Rad ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf/Köwi, oder so.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht...Willingen.


 
Bei mir sieht es auch schlecht aus, schade  .
Ich hatte auch schon Willingen fest eingeplant.


----------



## joscho (27. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es auch schlecht aus, schade  .
> Ich hatte auch schon Willingen fest eingeplant.



Hm... doof ... wir werden 1-2 Bilder für Dich machen


----------



## ultra2 (27. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es auch schlecht aus, schade  .
> Ich hatte auch schon Willingen fest eingeplant.



Du willst ja gar nicht dort fahren. Und der Tom kann dir erzählen was es zu sehen gab.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du willst ja gar nicht dort fahren. Und der Tom kann dir erzählen was es zu sehen gab.


 
Fahren wollte ich dort bereits im letzten Jahr, da hatte mir aber eine Vereinstätigkeit am Vorabend einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. In diesem Jahr habe ich Tag drauf meine letzte Landesmeisterschaft und da ist es ratsam nicht mit noch dicken Oberschenkeln an den Start zu gehen. Also wird es in Willingen (wieder) nur ein Shopping, Sightseeing und Fotografier Tag werden. Da ich nun eine DSLR habe hoffe ich natürlich auch wieder auf so schöne Motive wie Ghost sie im letzten Jahr anzubieten hatte  .


----------



## joscho (27. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Da ich nun eine DSLR habe hoffe ich natürlich auch wieder auf so schöne Motive wie Ghost sie im letzten Jahr anzubieten hatte  .



Ah, verstehe. Wir sollten alle nach Willingen und die Tour verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> .... hoffe ich natürlich auch wieder auf so schöne Motive wie Ghost sie im letzten Jahr anzubieten hatte  .




Du meinst die bemalten Hühner?


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Wir sollten alle nach Willingen und die Tour verschieben


 
Ja währe doch in der Tat eine Überlegung. Es muss ja nicht der Marathon sein, es werden dort auch sehr schöne Touren angeboten und mit mehreren Bekannten würde das doppelt spaß machen . Und die neuesten Räder kann man ja auch noch danach anschauen.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du meinst die bemalten Hühner?


 
Ne, natürlich die Bikes die man so dazwischen gerade noch erkennen konnte


----------



## joscho (27. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja währe doch in der Tat eine Überlegung. Es muss ja nicht der Marathon sein, es werden dort auch sehr schöne Touren angeboten und mit mehreren Bekannten würde das doppelt spaß machen . Und die neuesten Räder kann man ja auch noch danach anschauen.



In Wirklichkeit bin ich ja kein Fan von solchen Großveranstaltungen. X-Hardt war schön. Limburg auch. Aber Willingen hat mich bisher noch nie interessiert. Vielleicht sollte ich es mir aber mal anschauen? Nächstes Jahr?
Und was das Marketing angeht; bin ich auch kein Anhänger von. Erstens bin ich dafür sowieso zu alt, und zweitens komme ich mir da immer so ... ähm ... reduziert vor.


----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Erstens bin ich dafür sowieso zu alt, und zweitens komme ich mir da immer so ... ähm ... reduziert vor.


Aber nicht doch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2008)

@Karin 

Bist Du heute dabei? Bringe noch eine nette Dame aus Bonn (neu zugezogen) mit.  

cu
Manni

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/calendar.php?do=getinfo&day=2008-5-27&e=146&c=1


----------



## Tazz (27. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Och nöö
> 
> Da gibbet die erste TIII Tour und ich bin nicht da. Schadeschade



Das finde ich aber Sau schade  



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht...Willingen.



Willingen ........ hmmmm  
ist jetzt auch nicht schön das Du nicht kannst ........



sibby08 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es auch schlecht aus, schade  .
> Ich hatte auch schon Willingen fest eingeplant.



Auch extrem schade  

So langsam glaube ich ihr habt euch abgesprochen ...........


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich ihr habt euch abgesprochen ...........


 

Abgesprochen? Ne hammer nicht.
Ich glaube eher ihr habt den Termin extra so gewählt das nicht nachher >50 Mann (Frau) sich zu dieser mit Spannung erwarteter Premiere anmelden


----------



## soka70 (27. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie ja schon mal angekündigt, startet demnächst zum ersten Mal offiziell​
> *TEAM III - Die Tour​*
> 
> Am 14. Juni gehts in gewohnt gemütlichem TEAM III Tempo ab Altenberg über viele schöne Trails durch nette Landschaft zu Sengbach und Linnefe.
> ...




Hi, na super, eine offizielle, lang erwartete und ersehnte TEAM III Tour mit allen Schikanen (früher Kaffee, viele Fotos, jede Menge Spaß) und die Außenstelle KANN NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry bin auf einem Umzug verplant, den ich auf gar keinen Fall absagen kann (moralische Verpflichtung und so...) 

Wenn ich die übrigen Absagen so lese, wäre ich für einen ALTERNATIVTERMIN!!!!!  Oder halt einen 2. Termin für alle netten Nicht-MitfahrerInnen, die doch soooo gerne würden mitfahren wollen....


----------



## ultra2 (27. Mai 2008)

Sonja kann nicht? 

Nee, das geht so aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (27. Mai 2008)

und nu?


----------



## Tazz (27. Mai 2008)

Wir müssen *Verschieben*


----------



## ultra2 (27. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> und nu?


----------



## joscho (27. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wir müssen *Verschieben*



Tja, da Willingen nicht verschieben will  Der Klügere gibt nach


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Mai 2008)

*NAAAA GUUUUT!!!!*

Also, nachdem wir frevelhafterweise unsere Außenstelle bei der Terminabsprache übergangen haben  und wir inzwischen ja auch von anderen Seiten Wünsche zur Tourverschiebung erhalten haben, haben wir uns auf einen 

*neuen Termin für die TEAM III - Tour*

geeinigt. Und zwar

*am Sonntag, 22.06.2008, 12 Uhr*​
An dem Tag hab ich außer ein paar Marathons in Süddeutschland und in Thüringen keinen MTB-relevanten Termin gefunden!
Im LMB steht auch noch nix und Ferien fangen erst eine Woche später an!

Also jetzt habt Ihr keine Ausreden mehr! 

Die bis jetzt angemeldeten Mitfahrer übernehmen wir der Einfachheit halber  in den neuen Termin und schicken auch noch eine PN.
Ich hoffe, das geht für Euch klar  
Falls jemand am 22. dann nicht kann oder will, bitte selber wieder austragen.

Sorry, aber mehr als 4 Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen is halt immer schwierig  

Wir sehen uns dann am 22. Juni!


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *NAAAA GUUUUT!!!!*
> 
> Also, nachdem wir frevelhafterweise unsere Außenstelle bei der Terminabsprache übergangen haben  und wir inzwischen ja auch von anderen Seiten Wünsche zur Tourverschiebung erhalten haben, haben wir uns auf einen
> 
> ...


 

Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe mich gerade angemeldet.

Nun stehen der >50 Teilnehmer ja nichts mehr im Weg  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Mai 2008)

Feine Sache mit dem Verschieben. Zum selbigen ersten Termin hat unser guter Peter ebenfalls eine atraktive Tour im LMB stehen gehabt, die mich gleichermaßen reizte. Nun kommt's auch dabei zu keinerlei Konflikten mehr. Well done Team³


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2008)

Yiiipppiie, da kann ich auch und bin dabei!


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wir müssen *Verschieben*



Egal, mich werdet Ihr so leicht nicht los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (28. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, na super, eine offizielle, lang erwartete und ersehnte TEAM III Tour mit allen Schikanen (früher Kaffee, viele Fotos, jede Menge Spaß) und die Außenstelle KANN NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nun ja doch  Also trage Dich bitte auch ein, notiere den Termin in allen Deinen Kalendern und Sonntag früh wirst Du durch Deinen persönlichen Erinnerungsdienst erinnert  Ich sach nur Limburg


----------



## ultra2 (28. Mai 2008)

Genau 

Sonja es ist am Sonntag den 22.06.2008

Solltest Du aber bereits schon am Samstag anreisen. Die haben da auch Gästezimmer.


----------



## Tazz (28. Mai 2008)

*das ist aber auch ein Brüller *



Sorry Sonja  .... .......... aber  ................ ich könnt mich immer noch 

 ................. Hi hi  

...........................






mal was anderes !  Kalinka 

 dran bleiben und mit kommen 

Ups ... grüße und so


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *NAAAA GUUUUT!!!!*
> 
> Also, nachdem wir frevelhafterweise unsere Außenstelle bei der Terminabsprache übergangen haben  und wir inzwischen ja auch von anderen Seiten Wünsche zur Tourverschiebung erhalten haben, haben wir uns auf einen
> 
> ...



Ach neee da muss ich arbeiten habe Frühschicht     noch mal um eine Woche verschieben geht nicht  oder  ( 29.06.2008 )


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach neee da muss ich arbeiten habe Frühschicht     noch mal um eine Woche verschieben geht nicht  oder  ( 29.06.2008 )



Das ist jetzt aber blöd.  Aber vielleicht hast du Glück und es regnet. Dann wird auf jeden Fall verschoben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber blöd.  Aber vielleicht hast du Glück und es regnet. Dann wird auf jeden Fall verschoben.



Oder ich muss irgendwie freibekommen  nur wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oder ich muss irgendwie freibekommen  nur wie



Sag mir welches Körperteil Du für die Arbeit, aber nicht für die Tour brauchst...


----------



## joscho (29. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sag mir welches Körperteil Du für die Arbeit, aber nicht für die Tour brauchst...



Wie wir hier sehen können ist es auf jeden Fall nicht nötig sitzen zu können 






Ob das reicht der Arbeit zu entgehen entzieht sich natürlich meiner Kenntnis. Doof ist dann nur Kaffee und Waffeln im stehen zu sich nehmen zu müssen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie wir hier sehen können ist es auf jeden Fall nicht nötig sitzen zu können



Bei diesem Zeitgenossen tippe ich auf eine Führungspersönlichkeit mit  Erfahrungen mit breitköpfigen Untergebenen    
*ups*


----------



## Kalinka (29. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...
> mal was anderes !  Kalinka
> 
> dran bleiben und mit kommen


Klar das...Therapie-Biken macht schlank, fit, Spaß...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und mit Euch, welche Ehre


----------



## joscho (29. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Zeitgenossen tippe ich auf eine Führungspersönlichkeit mit  Erfahrungen mit breitköpfigen Untergebenen
> *ups*



Du meinst der hat einen Sattel und ... ähm .. öh ... hm ... wir sehen ihn nur gerade nicht  Ihhh, wie fies .... Schluss jetzt damit


----------



## soka70 (29. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Nun ja doch  Also trage Dich bitte auch ein, notiere den Termin in allen Deinen Kalendern und Sonntag früh wirst Du durch Deinen persönlichen Erinnerungsdienst erinnert  Ich sach nur Limburg


-angemeldet!!!!!​-richtig eingetragen!!!!​-jede Menge Vorfreunde!!!! ​ 
​


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> -angemeldet!!!!!​-richtig eingetragen!!!!​-jede Menge Vorfreunde!!!! ​
> ​



Supa


----------



## Kalinka (29. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> -angemeldet!!!!!​-richtig eingetragen!!!!​-jede Menge Vorfreunde!!!! ​
> ​


Na, da freu auch ich mich ganz doll!






Und ich mutmaße es wird mehr als nur einen Weckanruf geben.


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2008)

Team III im TV - zur Hälfte für eine Sekunde 

In dem Bericht zur X-Hardt hat mich dankenswerterweise der Schildbürger abgeschirmt 

http://www.rheinberg.tv/cms/front_content.php?idart=101


----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Team III im TV - zur Hälfte für eine Sekunde
> 
> In dem Bericht zur X-Hardt hat mich dankenswerterweise der Schildbürger abgeschirmt
> 
> http://www.rheinberg.tv/cms/front_content.php?idart=101



Na mach Dir nix draus  ich kann auch nur mit meinem Rücken entzücken 



aber man kann *nicht *sagen wir wären nicht da gewesen ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na mach Dir nix draus



Ganz im Gegenteil - mir reichen schon die Fotos, die Du dauernd machst 



> ich kann auch nur mit meinem Rücken entzücken


http://www.smilies.4-user.de

Ne ne, bei Sekunde 46 wäre durchaus Dein linkes Auge zu sehen, wenn Du es nicht hinter der 

 geparkt hättest


----------



## sibby08 (31. Mai 2008)

Bei soviel Kaffee und Kuchen wundert es mich jetzt nicht wirklich Euch am Tisch sitzen zu sehen, statt an der Rennstrecke mit zu fiebern


----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil - mir reichen schon die Fotos, die Du dauernd machst



Wieso   Ich mach die besten Fotos    ..... besser gesagt mein Handy macht die besten Fotos  





sibby08 schrieb:


> Bei soviel Kaffee und Kuchen wundert es mich jetzt nicht wirklich Euch am Tisch sitzen zu sehen, statt an der Rennstrecke mit zu fiebern



Hmmmm   ... ich brauch nun mal meine Kaffeepausen


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Mai 2008)

Obwohl heute nicht gerade ein meteorologisches Highlight war  ...





... hat sich immerhin das halbe TEAM III aufs ...



 



... bzw. zum Teil neben das Rad geschwungen  ....





... um die inzwischen wieder sehr matschigen Wege unter die Stollen zu nehmen ...





... auch wenn manchmal kurz die Sonne rauskam.





Wenigstens hatten wir wieder als erste den Milchkaffee


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Obwohl heute nicht gerade ein meteorologisches Highlight war  ...



Ist schon wieder Winterpokal oder warum tut ihr euch das an


----------



## ultra2 (31. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder Winterpokal oder warum tut ihr euch das an



Weils nicht so staubig war.


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder Winterpokal oder warum tut ihr euch das an



WP-Vorbereitungstour


----------



## joscho (1. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> WP-Vorbereitungstour



Ah, hätte auch Limburg-Revival sein können


----------



## joscho (1. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weils nicht so staubig war.



Hm, heute war es auch nicht so staubig...




Teilweise etwas steil...








Aber vor allem schön 









Beim nächsten mal solltet ihr mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2008)

Nun ja, heute war dringend einberufener Knieschontag.


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2008)

Wie schön   ................ ihr seit alle ganz  *schöne Erdferkel *


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal solltet ihr mitkommen



Ich war heute auf S3-Trails unterwegs...









... allerdings auf Gummisohlen statt auf Gummireifen


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf S3-Trails unterwegs...



Die Gegend sieht ja Sch.. aus. Aber gibt es mehr Bilder von dem Hund


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf S3-Trails unterwegs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, zu zeigst schon mal Bilder unserer kommenden TEAM III TOUR.


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Die Gegend sieht ja Sch.. aus. Aber gibt es mehr Bilder von dem Hund



Na klar!  











ultra2 schrieb:


> Ah, zu zeigst schon mal Bilder unserer kommenden TEAM III TOUR.



Du meinst die langsam/leichte? Ja, genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf S3-Trails unterwegs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das entspricht ja fast dem Naafbachtal. Könnte man mitfahren, wenn dem so sei.


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Das entspricht ja fast dem Naafbachtal. Könnte man mitfahren, wenn dem so sei.



So viel Alkohol kannst Du mir *garnicht* mit bringen   ........ wenn dem so sei  

Mitfahren kannste aber trotzdem, auch ohne Alkohol  wird so oder so schön


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na klar!



Man sieht, dass Protraitfotografie Dein Zweithobby ist


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na klar!



Ist das ein Bravostarschnitt?


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bravostarschnitt?



Ein leben ohne Google und Wiki - unvorstellbar. Für Alle, die wie ich erst mal das Wort untersuchen und dann doch keine Bedeutung einhauchen können... 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bravo-Starschnitt


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ein leben ohne Google udn Wiki - unvorstellbar. Für Alle, die wie ich erst mal das Wort untersuchen und dann doch keine Bedeutung einhauchen können...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bravo-Starschnitt


 
Du kennst die Bravo nicht  . Damit sind doch alle durch die Pubertät gekommen  .
1982: Kim Wilde   hing bei mir auch an der Wand zwischen den ganzen Motocross und BMX postern  .


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Du kennst die Bravo nicht  .



Doch, schon. Aber bei der Schreibweise ist mir anfangs nicht mal aufgefallen, dass es was mit der Bravo zu tun habe könnte  Gut, was ein Starschnitt ist hätte ich dann trotzdem nachschlagen müssen  


> Damit sind doch alle durch die Pubertät gekommen  .


Aber doch nicht mit den Starschnitten  Eher mit Doc Summer 



> 1982: Kim Wilde   hing bei mir auch an der Wand zwischen den ganzen Motocross und BMX postern  .


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Wilde


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juni 2008)

Mein Kindheitstrauma waren die Bay-City-Rollers mit denen meine 3 jahre ältere und somit früher pubertierende Schwester unser gemeinsames Zimmer "verschönerte". Die gab es nicht nur lebensgroß, sondern die Wände waren mit Postern in allen Größen tapeziert.
Für aller älteren: ICH HASSE SCHOTTEN-MUSTER!


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mein Kindheitstrauma waren die Bay-City-Rollers mit denen meine 3 jahre ältere und somit früher pubertierende Schwester unser gemeinsames Zimmer "verschönerte".



Dazu passend vorgestern im SpOn: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,556357,00.html

Hilft vielleicht ein wenig sich, seine Eltern, seine Kinder und die ganze Welt zu verstehen - oder zumindest, warum man sie nicht versteht  Für Alle, die nicht mit "42" schon zur Erleuchtung gefunden haben


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2008)

Oh, der Fred hat heute Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oh, der Fred hat heute Geburtstag!



Da gehört ihm aber ganz herzlichst gratuliert zu einem Jahr sinnfreiem Geschreibsel 













 *Vielen Dank an Schreiber und Leser* 









​


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oh, der Fred hat heute Geburtstag!


 
Ja Glückwunsch zu diesem etablierten Fred! Über 2 1/2 tausend Beiträge können nicht lügen.
Die Smilies spar ich mir jetzt, denn wie ich dat Tazz kenne wird´s hier gleich, sobald sie online ist, davon eine Überschwemmung geben.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oh, der Fred hat heute Geburtstag!



Ein Jahr TEAM III FRED und noch immer nicht ins KTWR abgeschoben.

Räschpekt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ein Jahr TEAM III FRED und noch immer nicht ins KTWR abgeschoben.
> 
> Räschpekt



Weder sind wir der Müllplatz der Nation noch würden wir dort jeden ungeprüft aufnehmen. 

Über einen freundlichen Besucher wird sich aber niemand beschweren.


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ein Jahr TEAM III FRED und noch immer nicht ins KTWR abgeschoben.
> 
> Räschpekt



Was ist KTWR


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Was ist KTWR



Google, Wikipedia...

oder KTWR


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Google, Wikipedia...
> 
> oder KTWR



Hm, dafür ist das Leben dann doch zu kurz


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2008)

Ach Du Schande .... 

Jetzt hab ich glatt den Geburtstag unseres Fredes verpasst  

Joh, ich freue mich auf ein weiteres Jahr und alle mal ruhig hier rein schauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















     *TEAM III der Fred*


----------



## joscho (4. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach Du Schande ....
> 
> Jetzt hab ich glatt den Geburtstag unseres Fredes verpasst



Ja wo hast Du Dich denn den ganzen Tag rumgetrieben  Jetzt müssen wir mit Dir noch mal nachfeiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja wo hast Du Dich denn den ganzen Tag rumgetrieben  Jetzt müssen wir mit Dir noch mal nachfeiern



Ich war gestern einen anderen Geburtstag feiern 

 ..................nee was *war das lecker  *



Nachfeiern brauchen wir nicht  , hab ja glücklicherweise nur wenig Alkohol getrunken und konnte heute Nacht meine Glückwünsche noch einstellen ... 


Aber was für ein Spaß


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2008)

Liebe TeamIIIer samt Außenstelle:

Kommt ihr denn euer Teammitglied und den "Rest" anfeuern am WE  beim 24h Rennen?

Würden uns ja über einen Besuch freuen 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe TeamIIIer samt Außenstelle:
> 
> Kommt ihr denn euer Teammitglied und den "Rest" anfeuern am WE  beim 24h Rennen?
> 
> ...



Och nöö Carsten. 

So wie die Wetterprognosen aussehen, wird Samstag der bessere Tag und da fahre ich dann lieber selber. Und danach noch ca. 250 Km (Hin und Rück) mit dem Auto? Nee lass ma.  

Aber in Gedanken sind wir natürlich bei euch.


----------



## Tazz (5. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe TeamIIIer samt Außenstelle:
> 
> Kommt ihr denn euer Teammitglied und den "Rest" anfeuern am WE  beim 24h Rennen?
> 
> ...



Oh sorry   ......Das der Quatsch auch immer so weit weg sein muß  




nächstes Jahr vielleicht wieder  ist ein bißchen viel km für ein wenig zu schauen  

Ich drücke euch jedenfalls die Daumen das das Wetter brauchbar ist   und ihr ne menge Spaß habt , scheinen ja wieder alle da zu sein ......  


Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## soka70 (5. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe TeamIIIer samt Außenstelle:
> 
> Kommt ihr denn euer Teammitglied und den "Rest" anfeuern am WE beim 24h Rennen?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Carsten und an den fleissigen Rest!!!

Wuerde gerne kommen, lande aber am Samstag nach 8taegiger Klassenfahrt in Koeln (sitze gerade in Callela im Internet-Cafe, da es auch hier regnet). Auch wenn ich dann theoretisch noch 18 Stunden Zeít haette euch anzufeuern, muss ich gestehen, ist mir das diesmal einfach zu viel! Naechstes Jahr bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei!

Hoffe Ihr habt genauso viel Spass, wie wir letztes Jahr hatten, war echt klasse, ich denke sehr gerne daran zurueck!!!!!

Passt auf euch auf und ich bin gespannt, wieviele Runden ihr diesmal alle schafft!


----------



## soka70 (5. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oh, der Fred hat heute Geburtstag!


 

ahh, ist also auch ein Zwilling!!!!!!

Happy birthday, nachtraeglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2008)

> Hoffe Ihr habt genauso viel Spass, wie wir letztes Jahr hatten, war echt klasse, ich denke sehr gerne daran zurueck!!!!!



Ist das ein holländisches I-cafe, in dem du da sitzt? Und was hast du denn geraucht? Ich denke da so an den Sonntag morgen letztes Jahr und den ein oder anderen Blick...da kannst du nicht gerne dran zurückdenken!!


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2008)

Unserer allerliebsten Aussenstelle alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2008)

Ach ne  .......schon wieder ein Jahr rum  

Alles liebe zum Geburtstag *allerliebste* *Soka70 * 

















...........................

.................................















Laß Dich reich beschenken  .... und die Frage ob Du alle Kerzen zusammen auspusten kannst 

 stelle ich mir gerade 




Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2008)

Allen Mehroderwenigerrundumdieuhrfahrern/innen viel Spass, trockene Verhältnisse und ein sturzfreies Rennen.


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Allen Mehroderwenigerrundumdieuhrfahrern/innen viel Spass, trockene Verhältnisse und ein sturzfreies Rennen.



Dankeee!
Das Wetter da unten soll ja leider wohl etwas schlechter werden als hier  
Naja, dann fahren wir halt was schneller, dann sind wir fertig, bevor der Regen anfängt...  

Ach so, und natürlich auch von mir an dieser Stelle noch ein  an unsere *Aussenstelle*!


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dankeee!
> Das Wetter da unten soll ja leider wohl etwas schlechter werden als hier



Wie habe ich mir das denn vozurstellen  Hagel, Sturm, Gewitter  Ich will den Winter zurück, da war das Wetter auch nicht schlechter - aber es gab wenigstens einen Pokal


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bei dem Wetter muss ich mal Platz schaffen für Frustkäufe  Aus diesem Grunde habe ich diverse[1] Computer und -teile abzugeben.

Ich denke da an eine Schul-AG, "Computer für Afrika" o.ä. Wichtig ist mir, dass ich möglichst wenig Aufwand habe  Ich will nicht jede blöde Karte, Speicherriegel, Kabel usw. beschreiben und testen. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist alles funktionstüchtig - da die Dinger aber tlw. seit Jahren nicht mehr im Einsatz sind OHNE GEWÄHR. Auch wird man sich tlw. selbst auf die Suche nach Manuals und Treibern machen müssen. Ich will auch nicht eine Rosinenrauspicknummer, sondern alles in die Kiste(n) und weg damit.

Falls Jemand Interesse hat, oder Jemanden kennt, der Interesse hat, dann bitte PN. Nach einer nicht näher spezifizierten Frist werde ich entscheiden wer das Zeug bekommt oder es eben doch entsorgen.

ciao...
joerg

[1] 
- voll funktionstüchtiger P3 600MHz, SCSI, Big Tower
- voll funktionstüchtiger Compaq irgendwas, 300 MHz
- diverse Speicherriegel (SD PC-133 , DDR-133)
- Athlon XP 2000
- Chieftec CS 601 (ohne NT)
- 3com Fastethernet NIC 
- diverses


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2008)

Tja , da konnten wir es doch nicht lassen  

Auch dieses Jahr Rund um die Uhr genauer an zu schauen ......


So ging es los ....*Oh je Regen *




Irgend ein Schandmaul hatte behauptet Team III hätte den Regen 

 mit gebracht  

Nun ja mögen wir das mal verzeihen ...

Renate wäre auch gerne wieder auf der Strecke aber mußte noch warten ( geht ja nach der Reihe )



Die Räder waren jedenfalls Startklar 




Okey Das Rad vom Merlin hing am Tropf ( Plattfuß )





Unser Ralf ging auf die Strecke und es goß in Strömen .....





 



Na gut , nicht nur unser *Konfuzius* ist ne Coole Sau nein, auch* Sun909, Merlin, Harnas, Cheetah  , ~Tom~ und Balu* und ne menge anderer Starter natürlich auch ...... z.B. Pepin .... MTB-Kao... Delgado ....Bernhardwalter...

Balu in der  "* ich hasse Regen* " Stimmung , ist auch noch als Einzelstarter unterwgs  




Obwohl er seinen Sonnenschein mitgebracht hatte , besserte sich sein Gemütszustand erst als der Regen wieder nach ließ .... 




Nun ja , ich glaube das alle ne menge Spaß dort haben / hatten 

Ich grüße euch 
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2008)

Hab auch noch zwei Bildchen von dem/n harten Mädel und Jungs. 

Sah ja auch nett aus zu Anfang:





Nur einer sah wieder aus wie Sau:





Tapfer, tapfer unser Konfuser  Hat an den Limburger Verhältnissen doch Geschmack gefunden.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2008)

Fairerweise hier noch ein Bild von unserem Rallef in sauber:





Leider gibbet auf Grund des Regens keine weiteren Äkschnfotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (8. Juni 2008)

Aber ein bisschen bekloppt, oder??


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei dem Wetter muss ich mal Platz schaffen für Frustkäufe  Aus diesem Grunde habe ich diverse[1] Computer und -teile abzugeben.
> 
> Ich denke da an eine Schul-AG, "Computer für Afrika" o.ä. ...


 
Hallo Jörg,

hier ist das, was Du suchst. Ansprechpartner ist Michael Firmenich. Frag ihn, wie Du die Kiste nach Rheinbach bekommst. Ggf. vermittele ich auch gerne!


----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2008)

Tach,
so, melde Vollzug 

Wir sind selbst bei dem besch... Wetter ohne Pause durchgefahren bzw. gerutscht...

Bei kleineren Ausflügen in die Botanik hat niemand Schaden erlitten außer ein paar platten Schnecken und geplätteten Fröschen in der Nacht 

Bevor TeamIII kam, schien übrigens die Sonne, wenn ich das erwähnen darf!!!

Und nachdem ihr weg wart, kamen die Sterne durch, ne ne ne. 

Vielen Dank für einen netten Besuch und Schirm und so, ich geh jetzt duschen und Fußball schauen, den Rest berichtet bestimmt einer der anderen...

Sonnige Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (8. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich noch anfügen darf: Der Regen begann ziemlich exakt mit Eintreffen unseres geliebten TEAM III, im selben Moment hat es mir kurz vor der Start/Zieldurchfahrt den Schlauch zerschossen....obwohl da eigentlich nix auf der Strecke lag, was den Schlauch hätte killen können. Naja, schon komisch, oder? Vorher war übrigens Sommerwetter pur und heute habe ich mir glatt einen Sonnenbrand geholt.

Aber es gibt bestimmt für alles ne simple Erklärung... 



> Wetter ohne Pause durchgefahren bzw. gerutscht...



Wie hat es Balu so treffend beschrieben: Flippern auf'm Rad!


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Bevor TeamIII kam, schien übrigens die Sonne, wenn ich das erwähnen darf!!!
> 
> Und nachdem ihr weg wart, kamen die Sterne durch, ne ne ne.



Kommen wa halt nich nächstes Jahr 

Aber trotzdem schön das ihr alle durchgehalten habt. Und welche Platzierung? Von euch, Balu., den Anderen, Delgado...

Wir waren heute mal in der Wahnbachtalsperre. Nach einem Udo1 Track, der heute so leider nicht mehr fahrbar ist.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2008)

Ach...und nein, wir haben keinen kleinen hüpfenden Smiley gesehen.


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nur einer sah wieder aus wie Sau:
> Tapfer, tapfer unser Konfuser  Hat an den Limburger Verhältnissen doch Geschmack gefunden.



Also, ich war ja nicht der einzige, der so aussah! 

Da war z.B. noch der Carsten ...



 



... oder der Tom, bzw. sein Rad  





Und hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Socken-Team in Action:

Carsten und Balu bei der Startaufstellung









Gestartet!





An der Wechselzone. Mit Bernhard vom Radlerfruende-Team.





Renate





Balu, der Singlespeed-Einzelfahrer  





[email protected]





Frank





Und vom ~Tom~ hab ich nur eins von hinten, dafür beleuchtet  





Ja, wie schon gesagt, war das Wetter am Samstag super, bis halb sieben. Dann kam das große Gewitter, das die Wege in eine Sumpflandschaft verwandelte und bis zum Rennende auch nicht abtrocknen ließ , obwohl am nächsten Tag die Sonne wieder schien bei über 25°.

Wir haben uns trotzdem nicht abschrecken lassen und sind die ganzen 24 Stunden durchgefahren  

Der Lohn war mit 60 Runden ein 17. Platz von 38 oder 39 Teams.
Balu der Singelspeedbär ist mit 20 Runden Erster in der Kategorie "Singlespeed-Einzelstarter"  und 12. unter allen Einzelstartern geworden.  

Dem Nachbarteam von den Radlerfruenden fehlte in der Nacht wohl die Motivation und kam mit 47 Runden auf Platz 26.
Einzelfahrer Delgado wurde 2.

War trotz des Regens und der sauigen Strecke eine schöne Veranstaltung und das Team plant eine Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr  


Hier noch ein Beweisfoto, dass Team III zu Besuch war  





Und ich geh bald ins Bett nach so 2-3 Stunden Schlaf heute.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Bevor TeamIII kam, schien übrigens die Sonne, wenn ich das erwähnen darf!!!
> 
> ...





Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch anfügen darf: Der Regen begann ziemlich exakt mit Eintreffen unseres geliebten TEAM III, im selben Moment hat es mir kurz vor der Start/Zieldurchfahrt den Schlauch zerschossen....obwohl da eigentlich nix auf der Strecke lag, was den Schlauch hätte killen können. Naja, schon komisch, oder? Vorher war übrigens Sommerwetter pur und heute habe ich mir glatt einen Sonnenbrand geholt.
> 
> Aber es gibt bestimmt für alles ne simple Erklärung...
> 
> ...



Sollte Handlampe doch recht mit dem Tazzischenwolkenband  haben ? .... ne ne ne  

Also die Sache mit dem Regen 

 ......... und ähnlichen Pannen 

.........lehne ich rigoros ab, auf unsere Kappe zu nehmen





Also ich komme nächstes Jahr vielleicht noch einmal vorbei 

 und dann freue ich mich wenns dann nicht Regnet .... i*ch komme doch gerne zu euch * 

Aber dennoch meine Hochachtung für die Leistung die ihr da vollbracht habt  



Grüße und so


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Balu in der  "* ich hasse Regen* " Stimmung , ist auch noch als Einzelstarter unterwgs




Du hast sogar den Farbton seines Endorfins getroffen   

Schön, dass Ihr doch da wart; Obwohl ich nur Jens kurz im Zielbereich identifizieen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Obwohl ich nur Jens kurz im Zielbereich identifizieen konnte.



Na klar, Du warst ja auch dauernd unterwegs  
Respekt und Glückwunsch zu Deiner Platzierung!


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na klar, Du warst ja auch dauernd unterwegs
> Respekt und Glückwunsch zu Deiner Platzierung!



Danke!

Und auch ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön, dass Du Iris Deine Cam geliehen hast  

Ich hoffe, die Bilder sind was geworden ..... man sah ich dreckig und fertig aus  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Merlin (9. Juni 2008)

Liebe Freunde des 24h-Offroad Sports. Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, hab ich mich heute morgen mal an die "Begutachtung" des Inneren meines Rades begeben, nachdem es durch diese fiese Matschepampe gequält und anschlienßend mit dem Kärcher gesäubert wurde....ich kann euch nur raten, tut es auch! Im Rahmen fand ich Dreckwasser, ebenso (wenn auch nicht so viel) in der Gabel. Der Steuersatz sah nicht wirklich glücklich aus und den Blick ins Innere des HT-2 Tretlagers kann ich euch leider nicht ersparen:






Unter die schwarze Plastikabdeckung der Lager kann ich leider nicht blicken, da kommt man nicht so ohne weiteres dran...aber ich weis auch gar nicht, ob ich es will. Jedenfalls habe ich nach dem Anblick dann vorsorglich auch mal das Öl in der Rohloff gewechselt. 

Ach ja, wer von den roten Socken seine Gabel inspizieren und ggf. neues Schmieröl einfüllen will, der melde sich!


----------



## Pepin (9. Juni 2008)

Hier die weiteren bilder in unserer nachlese

klickt auf die 1 und auf den fotoapparat:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=964

es war en schöne 24 Stunden


----------



## Cheetah (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nicht so sicher ob das Matschepampe  ist, sieht eher aus wie Milchkaffee.


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so sicher ob das Matschepampe ist, sieht eher aus wie Milchkaffee.


 
Wie jetzt? Hat Team III mit dem Kaffee geschlabbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (9. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kommen wa halt nich nächstes Jahr


Nein, nein, niemals TEAM III.


----------



## Balu. (9. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich heute auch mal der Nachbearbeitung zugewandt :






Trockenobst :






Allen noch ein riesiges Danke für´s Wochenende ...


----------



## Redking (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde da ist auch Kryptonischer Schleim drin!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Also ich finde da ist auch Kryptonischer Schleim drin!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Die Älteren unter uns werden es noch kennen Slime


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Obwohl ich nur Jens kurz im Zielbereich identifizieen konnte.



Ein Unglück kommt selten allein ......




Habe aber mit Iris gequatscht .... sie hatte an diesem Tag auch einen ersten Platz gemacht ( leider habe ich schon wieder vergessen wo es war ? ....  )

Aber dennoch euch *beiden *dann von mir Gratulation zur super guten Platzierung


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ein Unglück kommt selten allein ......



Stimmt, du warst ja auch mit





Tazz schrieb:


> Habe aber mit Iris gequatscht .... sie hatte an diesem Tag auch einen ersten Platz gemacht ( leider habe ich schon wieder vergessen wo es war ? ....  )



Ich glaube es waren die Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaften. Auch von mir nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch 



Tazz schrieb:


> Aber dennoch euch *beiden *dann von mir Gratulation zur super guten Platzierung



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Danke Team III!  

Ralfs Kamera hat übrigens supergute Fotos gemacht .... naja Iris auch 

Direkt nach dem Zieleinlauf, kurz nach 14:00 Uhr, hatte Iris schon die Bolognaise-Nudeln bereitgestellt:







Immer noch schmutzig bei der Siegerehrung:









PS: Hat jemand Verwendung für einen, mir zu großen, MET Estro Helm in "L" ;-)


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Juni 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach ja, wer von den roten Socken seine Gabel inspizieren und ggf. neues Schmieröl einfüllen will, der melde sich!



In meinem Tretlager war zum Glück kein Milchkaffee  Die Schaltröllchen waren allerdings fast festgefressen  
Auf das Angebot mit der Gabel käm ich bei Gelegenheit gern zurück...


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> In meinem Tretlager war zum Glück kein Milchkaffee  Die Schaltröllchen waren allerdings fast festgefressen
> Auf das Angebot mit der Gabel käm ich bei Gelegenheit gern zurück...



Na, ob der Merlin auch nach einem Fuchs schaut  ?

Ansonsten denk noch bitte an deine mail wg. Sprit und so...!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2008)

das ist das schönste Zettelchen was dort aus hing  




Heute war 

 *mal*   ohne Rad in Willingen unterwegs ......Um den 

 Stand zu fotografieren ...... 
zum Leidwesen diesen Herren 

 

Es war ein großes Ereignis mit einem satten Preis ......

 wenn man dann noch den Spritpreis drauf rechnet .........   ... okey okey , wir hätten ja nicht fahren brauchen 

Nun ja , es sah so  

 und 

 oder so 

 aus und noch gaaaaanz anders 

Nun ja wir dachten das mal wieder alle dort wären ....... aber nööö Live gesehen haben wir bloß Balu und seine Freundin, Merlin ( bei der Arbeit  ) Flämischerlöwe, Bonne und viele die ich nicht kannte .......

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (15. Juni 2008)

*Neues Team III Teambike?*


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Neues Team III Teambike?*



Nein, neuer Team III Handtuchhalter


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Neues Team III Teambike?*



Das ist ein super Klapprad  mit vernünftigen Tragegriffen   und hat das Gegenstück zu meiner Lefty .
Nur für´s Handtuch halten vielleicht doch zu überteuert ?

Grüße und so


----------



## sibby08 (15. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nun ja wir dachten das mal wieder alle dort wären ....... aber nööö Live gesehen haben wir bloß Balu und seine Freundin, Merlin ( bei der Arbeit  ) Flämischerlöwe, Bonne und viele die ich nicht kannte .......
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Tazz


 
Schade, da haben wir uns wohl verpasst  . Ich war von ca. 12 bis 18:30 dort. Tom, Balu mit Freundin und einen alten Kumpel habe ich dort getroffen. Balu hat mich mich auch beim Test der WC-Ente erwischt  .


----------



## sibby08 (15. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Neues Team III Teambike?*


 
Vielleicht kann man es ja kommenden Freitag mal übern HCM jagen?

Bike&Run veranstaltet wieder
*Cannondale Testfahren*
Ab 14 Uhr am 20.06.08 auf dem Parkplatz des Restaurants Franzhäuschen
Franzhäuschenstr. 67
53797 Lohmar Heide


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schade, da haben wir uns wohl verpasst  . Ich war von ca. 12 bis 18:30 dort. Tom, Balu mit Freundin und einen alten Kumpel habe ich dort getroffen. Balu hat mich mich auch beim Test der WC-Ente erwischt  .



Wegen Dir haben wir nach den angemalten Mädchen bei einem bestimmten Fahrradanbieter gesucht

, dieses Jahr schien es das aber nicht zu geben.... 

Na ja und da war dann leider auch kein Udo  

Sehr schade das wir uns verpaßt haben


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....  

Harnas Renate
Kettenfresser Sven ( hat sich heimlich wieder ausgetragen  )
Andreas-MTB Andreas *plus seiner Ines*
Ommer Achim
MTB-Kao
grüner Frosch Boris
Krampe Christof
Rennkröte *plus den kleinen Franzosen *
Energy Volker
Montana Guido
Eifelwolf Helmut
Born2bike wild Helmut 
Balu Stefan *und Anhang*
monsterchen Thomas
Pepin Michael

hmmmmmm 

........
Grübel ..........
*
Ich will euch alle sehen* 

und ich würde mich sooooooooooooooo sehr freuen        

Ich würde auch ein  

 machen ......... 


Liebe Grüße
Tazz 

P.S.: Die Windeckerecke auch ......


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juni 2008)

Lieb daß Du an uns denkst, Renate. Problem sind bei uns beiden hier aber leider die Pollen. Und die Anfahrtsentfernung zur Tour ist auch nicht mal gerade so, um kurzfristig wieder abzubrechen falles es nicht geht. Offene Felder/Grasflächen sind absolut Gift! Großflächige Wälder hingegen möglich. Ich kenne Eure Tour nicht, daher kann ich schlecht einschätzen wie es sich verhalten würde, wenn...?! Mal schauen, vielleicht setz ich uns morgens unter Korthison, dann könnte es halbwegs gehen. Zusage muß ich aber leider bis zum Tag des Termins verwehren . Sorry und schade!


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....



Und ich wünsche mir gutes Wetter, keine NordicWalker, keine Spaziergänger mit freilaufenden Kindern oder Hunden...

...und ein Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und ich wünsche mir gutes Wetter, keine NordicWalker, keine Spaziergänger mit freilaufenden Kindern oder Hunden...
> 
> ...und ein Eis


Und ich wünsche mir die Telefonnummer der Pausen-Wirtschaft, damit ich mal vor TeamIII einen Latte habe.


----------



## Cheetah (17. Juni 2008)

Und ich wünsche mir die Bergaufgeschwindigkeit von Konfuzius, bergab hingegen die von Balu einen Camelback der nie leer wird


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Und ich wünsche mir die Bergaufgeschwindigkeit von Konfuzius, bergab hingegen die von Balu einen Camelback der nie leer wird



Und dem Konfusen wünschen wir dann unsere Bergaufgeschwindigkeit und unser Gewicht. Damit er mal weiß was wir leisten.


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> *Ich will euch alle sehen*
> ......


 
Lieb  ! Werde aber voraussichtlich im Süden der Republik sein, dort, wo es noch eine Ecke wärmer ist und man den Blick auf schwarze Wälder hat. Im Geiste drehe ich natürlich bei diesem Mega-Event ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen mit. Die (der?) anschließende Latte ist mir als Nicht-Kaffee-Trinker allerdings ziemlich Latte  .

Viel Spaß Euch allen, genießt die Tour, denn ab kommendem WE werden "die Tage schon wieder kürzer".


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Lieb  ! Werde aber voraussichtlich im Süden der Republik sein, dort, wo es noch eine Ecke wärmer ist und man den Blick auf schwarze Wälder hat. Im Geiste drehe ich natürlich bei diesem Mega-Event ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen mit.
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch allen, genießt die Tour, denn ab kommendem WE werden *"die **Tage schon wieder kürzer"*.



Na das ist jedenfalls ein Anfang  oder schon das ende des Sommers ?  
Super schönen Urlaub wünsche ich Dir 

Grüße und so


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Offene Felder/Grasflächen sind absolut Gift! Großflächige Wälder hingegen möglich. Ich kenne Eure Tour nicht, daher kann ich schlecht einschätzen wie es sich verhalten würde, wenn...?!



Also die Tour geht zu 80-90% durch "Vorwiegend-Wald"-Gebiete.
Die kritischste Stelle für Allergiker dürfte diese hier sein:





Keine Ahnung, was die da jetzt im Sommer angepflanzt haben  
Wir fahren die allerdings runter und sollten schnell drüber weg sein. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja so lange die Luft anhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> *
> Ich will euch alle sehen*



... nicht zu vergessen inimtb *mit Jens*@race4hills, [email protected] und [email protected]!


----------



## Campari79 (17. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> 
> Kettenfresser Sven ( hat sich heimlich wieder ausgetragen  )



Hallo,

Kettenfresser ( Sven ) war heute auch nicht bei der Aggerstadion - Tour dabei.
Soweit ich weiß, ist er wohl ungünstig vom Rad gestiegen und hat sich die Rippen geprellt.  
Könnte der Grund zur Abmeldung sein.  

Deshalb von mir:
Gute Besserung Svennnnnnnnnnn   

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Svennnnnnnnnnn



Von mir auch!


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kettenfresser ( Sven ) war heute auch nicht bei der Aggerstadion - Tour dabei.
> Soweit ich weiß, ist er wohl ungünstig vom Rad gestiegen und hat sich die Rippen geprellt.



Oh, fies. Meine Rippenprellung ist ca. 5 Wochen her, und ich merke es tlw. immer noch. Da kann ich gut mitfühlen. 

*Gute Besserung *von hier aus.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis, joscho. Wir lassen es auf den Tag ankommen und entscheiden dann kurzfristig. 

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Sven!


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, joscho. Wir lassen es auf den Tag ankommen und entscheiden dann kurzfristig.


Ach, bitte, bitte, bitte... es wäre mir ein Fest Euch zu sehen, dann kann ich mich auch durchringen...



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung an Sven!


*DITO*


----------



## RennKröte (18. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> ....
> Rennkröte *plus den kleinen Franzosen *
> ...




Huhu...

Ooooooooooooooooh wie ist das lieb von der Tazz, das freut die Kröte aber dass an sie gedacht wird...   

Ich würde ja sowas von gerne mitfahren in den "heimischen" Altenberger Wäldern, aber ich kann nicht... Ich habe WE Dienst und Rufbereitschaft...  

Mein kleiner Franzmann ist schon seit 2 Wochen nimmer auf dem Bike, er musste wegen seinem re. Weisheitszahn und nem dicken Abszess letzen Montag operiert werden und hat seither von ärztlciher Seite Radelverbot... 

Er musste für das WE deshalb auch den Marathon im Schwarzwald absagen......  

Naja und zu allem Überfluss macht jetzt die andere Seite die gleichen Probleme und am Dienstag muss er nochmal unter´s Messer..... 

Aber ich plädiere für eine größere Beteiligung der Team IIIer beim Stammtisch am 27.06.     Looooooooooooooooooooooooos!!!! Eintragen!!!!!!!! Der Konfuse war das letzte Mal ganz alleine da.... 

LG Krötchen


----------



## Balu. (18. Juni 2008)

> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> 
> Balu Stefan
> ...



Ich plane zu kommen, aber für Nicole ist das noch nix ...



> Und ich wünsche mir die Bergaufgeschwindigkeit von Konfuzius, bergab hingegen die von Balu



Da hätte ich nen Tipp für dich :

*Laufen lassen ! *


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Aber ich plädiere für eine größere Beteiligung der Team IIIer beim Stammtisch am 27.06.     Looooooooooooooooooooooooos!!!! Eintragen!!!!!!!!



Sieht schlecht aus. Ich lese da nur was von "osteuropäische Importbiere" und "Wodkakarte". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Da fehlt eindeutig das TEAM III Getränk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wünsche dem Zahnlosen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus. Ich lese da nur was von "osteuropäische Importbiere" und "Wodkakarte".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist keine Ausrede...dann kommt eine Stunde früher bei mir vorbei und der Kaffevollautomat brummt für Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (18. Juni 2008)

Man bekommt auch Kaffee umd andere Getränke im GUM !  

Importbiere und Wodka sind eben "Spezialitäten des Hauses"


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist keine Ausrede...dann kommt eine Stunde früher bei mir vorbei und der Kaffevollautomat brummt für Euch.



Mist - dann muss ich mir eine neue Ausrede einfallen lassen  Ne, eigentlich brauche ich keine Ausrede. Habe ja nichts dagegen in netter Runde lecker Getränke zu mir zu nehmen, aber, und jetzt wird es langweilig, sieht es mit der Zeit im Moment schlecht aus.
Übrigens mit der Wettervorhersage für So. auch. Gestern stand da noch "Sonne, 26 Grad". Heute "Schauer, Gewitter, 23 Grad".  Na ja, bis dahin kann sich das noch ein paar mal drehen.


----------



## RennKröte (18. Juni 2008)

Zeit ist eine relative Aussage, es kommt immer darauf an wie man sie ausgestaltet, also die Form der Prioritätensetzung 

Wieso hast Du keine Zeit?????????????


So und mal zu Deiner Wetteraussage der Herr: Wer im WP so wie Ihr radelt, der braucht sich um Prognosen gar nicht zu kümmern 

Ich pflege den kleinen Franzmann so gut ich kann, und falls er Deine Wünsche nicht gelesen hat, dann richte ich sie ihm aus...


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Zeit ist eine relative Aussage, es kommt immer darauf an wie man sie ausgestaltet, also die Form der Prioritätensetzung
> 
> Wieso hast Du keine Zeit?????????????



Muss anschaffen (Termindruck) und da bleibt z.Z. ne Menge anderes liegen, und, da hast Du Recht, ist es dann ganz am Ende eine Prioritätenfrage. Aber mal schauen, bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit.



> So und mal zu Deiner Wetteraussage der Herr: Wer im WP so wie Ihr radelt, der braucht sich um Prognosen gar nicht zu kümmern



Aber es ist kein WP. Ich will ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und ohne Matsch und am Ende ein paar Latte im Biergarten  Gestern sah das noch soooo schön aus


----------



## RennKröte (18. Juni 2008)

Das hört sich ja mal an.....  

Du musst anschaffen, und dann (paar) Latte....


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja mal an.....



Was auch immer Du meinst - es hat damit nichts zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das geht mehr so in diese Richtung...


----------



## Tazz (18. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Von mir auch!



Hey Freundchen ......... Du bist auch nicht angemeldet .........

Könnste ja noch machen 



Balu. schrieb:


> Ich plane zu kommen, aber für Nicole ist das noch nix...



Wenn Du schon mal kommst ist es jedenfalls ein Anfang  Grüße von mir jedenfalls an Deine bessere Hälfte  



RennKröte schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja mal an.....



Ach das ist ja schade mit euch beiden   dann wünsche ich Dir einen schnellen Dienste und dem Franzosen gute Besserung ..... man könnte sie auch zur Giomrehatour umbenennen  , dann kommt der Sven und der Thomas sicher auch   ....Euch wünsche ich auch eine gute Besserung  

Sooooooooo ....... ähm ...... Stammtisch also  ...... hmm ..... ich hab nix an zuziehen  ...... 

Mal sehen  
Grüße und so


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> ....
> Enrgy Volker
> ....



Uuups, gerade erst gesehen, was ihr da vorhabt. Und wenn man soooo lieb drum gebeten wird - wer kann da schon nein sagen....


----------



## Tazz (18. Juni 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Uuups, gerade erst gesehen, was ihr da vorhabt. Und wenn man soooo lieb drum gebeten wird - wer kann da schon nein sagen....



Jeipiiiiiii .................schön das Du es auch *endlich* gelesen hast  

*Ich freue mich * 



Bis Sonntag 

Ach ja , ich würde mich auch noch über den Besuch von *[email protected] *freuen und über* Hama687 @Alex *und *Sunnybubbles @ Kerstin * ..... und *[email protected]* hab ich auch noch vergessen :rolleyes


Alle die ich jetzt vergessen hab ....... Asche auf mein Haupt ....... alle kommen ,auch ohne extra Einladung

Gruß Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Deshalb von mir:
> Gute Besserung Svennnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Gute Besserung Sven.


----------



## bibi1952 (19. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... nicht zu vergessen inimtb *mit Jens*@race4hills, [email protected] und [email protected]!



Hallo, melde mich auch mal.

Rudelaufläufe sind nicht mein Ding

Ich möchte biken und nicht immer auf die Vorderleute aufpassen müssen



Trotzdem meine Hochachtung an das Team III



VG Werner


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo TEAM III ich drücke Euch...und Uns...fest die Daumen das uns der Sonnengott mag 
Die Prognosen ändern sich ja fast Stündlich,da ist ja bis auf Schnee schon alles dabei gewesen!!!!
Also,alle schön die Daumen drücken,nicht das wir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey Freundchen ......... Du bist auch nicht angemeldet .........
> 
> Könnste ja noch machen



Kann ich frühestens Samstag sagen...aber wenn, dann zu 2-3. Wer meldet sich dann freiwillig zum Kinderhüten? :


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kann ich frühestens Samstag sagen...aber wenn, dann zu 2-3. Wer meldet sich dann freiwillig zum Kinderhüten? :



Ja gut Du Anfänger ich gebe Dir bis Samstag Zeit 

Mal was anderes !!!! 
Wer hat denn an den Smileys rumgebastelt 

Nee nee nee ............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja gut Du Anfänger ich gebe Dir bis Samstag Zeit
> 
> Mal was anderes !!!!
> Wer hat denn an den Smileys rumgebastelt
> ...



Ich finde die Smileys sehen aus wie immer.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Smileys sehen aus wie immer.



Da hast Du keine Ahnung von 


Noch was anderes !! Deutschland ist Fußball technisch weiter .....



*Deutschland*


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da hast Du keine Ahnung von
> 
> 
> Noch was anderes !! Deutschland ist Fußball technisch weiter .....
> ...



Und da hast Du keine Ahnung von


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und da hast Du keine Ahnung von



Stimmt 



Wenn Du das jetzt nicht gesagt hättest , hätte es mir jeder geglaubt .......


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juni 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo TEAM III ich drücke Euch...und Uns...fest die Daumen das uns der Sonnengott mag
> Die Prognosen ändern sich ja fast Stündlich,da ist ja bis auf Schnee schon alles dabei gewesen!!!!
> Also,alle schön die Daumen drücken,nicht das wir
> 
> ...



Wir haben uns nun für wetterspiegel.de als Wetterprovider entschieden.
Der bietet für Sonntag das beste Wetter


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir haben uns nun für wetterspiegel.de als Wetterprovider entschieden.
> Der bietet für Sonntag das beste Wetter



*Gute Wahl!*










*Wenn Engel Reisen, lacht die Sonne...pah Regen... unmöglich!*


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2008)

Am besten gefällt mir der Satz "es bleibt trocken" 



Zu Wetteronline  gehe ich auch nicht mehr - einfach zu schlechtes Wetter da mit 

http://javascript<b></b>:openRequestedPopup('smileys/Wetter/Wetter_Smilie_67.gif')


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> hier ist das, was Du suchst. Ansprechpartner ist Michael Firmenich. Frag ihn, wie Du die Kiste nach Rheinbach bekommst. Ggf. vermittele ich auch gerne!



Ich habe gefragt. Aber da hat Keiner Kapazitäten den Krempel nach Togo zu bringen. Durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...nach Togo zu bringen.



Auch nix im LMB?


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt. Aber da hat Keiner Kapazitäten den Krempel nach Togo zu bringen. Durchaus nachvollziehbar.


 
Bisher wurde ein in Rheinbach stehender Container befüllt und anschließend nach Togo verschifft - soweit zu den "Kapazitäten". Wurde daran etwas geändert? "Problem" wäre also noch der Transport von Köln nach Rheinbach gewesen. 

Macht es Sinn, wenn ich da einmal nachhake...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch nix im LMB?



Nö, da hatte ich natürlich schon gesucht  Vielleicht mal selber was reinstellen 

@Eifelwolf
Tja, was soll ich sagen; war halt die Aussage vom "Chef". Da auch sonst das Interesse eher gering ist, ist das Thema HIER für mich durch. Wir können ja gerne per PN weiter machen.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr Laberköppe 

Ich war gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder on tour, konnte gar nimmer absteigen....

Sooooooooooo und dann, dann hab ich mich voll verirrt, aaaaaaaaaaaber:

Dabei nette Sachen gefunden, schööööööööne kleine Trails und sogar paar nette Rampen dabei, technisch mittelmäßig, aber der andere Rundweg bleibt noch abzuchecken....

Laber laber, soll heißen: Ich suche und suche hier so rum, damit ich auch mal was pinnen kann, und keine Sorge, ich denke an Eure Coffeinsucht und gucke da auch nach!!!

Soll heißen, ich bin voll zuversichtlich, dass der kleine Franzmann und ich bis zum Herbst was nettes in der Krötenregion finden.... 

Wünsche Euch sooooooooooooo viel Spaß am Sonntag, radel in Gedanken mit


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Dabei nette Sachen gefunden, schööööööööne kleine Trails und sogar paar nette Rampen dabei,



Tja, aber wirst Du es noch mal finden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oder irren wir dann alle durch die Wälder 



> Laber laber, soll heißen: Ich suche und suche hier so rum, damit ich auch mal was pinnen kann, und keine Sorge, ich denke an Eure Coffeinsucht und gucke da auch nach!!!



Ja sonst geht ja gar nichts 



> Soll heißen, ich bin voll zuversichtlich, dass der kleine Franzmann und ich bis zum Herbst was nettes in der Krötenregion finden....



Ach, und ich dachte die Kröten legen sich im Herbst auf die faule Haut (bzw. ins Laub). Wo ist eigentlich die "Krötenregion"?


----------



## RennKröte (20. Juni 2008)

Na klaro finde ich das nochmal....wenn ich mich verfahre, dann folge ich den Baummarkierungen wie x und A2 oder A3 oder sowas....  

Wenn man die bis dahin nicht ausradiert, dann finde ich das wieder und beim nächsten mal nehm ich bestimmt wieder mein Männchen auf den Rücken und der hat ja so ein komisches GPS Dingen... 

Die Kröten Region ist oberbergisch, also Wipperfürth, Hückeswagen, Radevormwald war das gestern, immer anne Talsperren längs...Neye, Bever, Silber, Wupper.....

Ich bin scheinbar eher im Sommer faul, mein Juni Pensum ist äußerst gering ausgefallen...

Ma gucken, vieleicht klappt das bei mir ja auch mal mit Bildchen aus der Krötenregion


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich bin scheinbar eher im Sommer faul, mein Juni Pensum ist äußerst gering ausgefallen...
> 
> Ma gucken, vieleicht klappt das bei mir ja auch mal mit Bildchen aus der Krötenregion



He he ..... stell ne Tour ein und lad uns ein 

Ich mach dann schon* ein paar Bilder *


----------



## Redking (20. Juni 2008)

So habe gerade ein Rad gerichtet für Sonntag.
Team III Tour kann starten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> So habe gerade ein Rad gerichtet für Sonntag.
> Team III Tour kann starten.
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaa , da freuen wir uns 

Wir waren gerade noch ein bißchen mit dem Rad raus und haben uns noch die ein oder andere Ecke dort explorert 


*Das wird sooooooooo schön  
*


----------



## Ommer (21. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> Harnas Renate
> Kettenfresser Sven ( hat sich heimlich wieder ausgetragen  )
> ...





So eine liebe Aufforderung , kann man da nein sagen ?

Leider ist es für mich *viel zu warm* .

Wir ([email protected] und ich) werden um *sieben Uhr* eine Runde nach Drabenderhöhe und über den Heckberg drehen (das ist schon das Reich des Herrn Kettenfresser ), so dass wir um 12 wieder zurück sind.

Ich wünsche euch eine wunderschöne Tour und viel Spaß!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mein Bike auch schon fertig und werde das schöne Wetter nutzen und mit dem Rad von Esch über Mühlheim nach Dellbrück / Wichheimerstraße den Gerd abholen und dann zum Treffpunkt fahren,hätte mir dann schon den ersten Kuchen verdient
Einen schönen Fußballabend oder wie auch immer,bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (21. Juni 2008)

Hi Renate,

ich bin auch dabei und freue mich schon riesig!!!


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2008)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hi Renate,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei und freue mich schon riesig!!!



Wir uns auch - dass Du dabei bist


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Bike auch schon fertig und werde das schöne Wetter nutzen und mit dem Rad von Esch über Mühlheim nach Dellbrück / Wichheimerstraße den Gerd abholen und dann zum Treffpunkt fahren,hätte mir dann schon den ersten Kuchen verdient...




...so hast du wenigstens die Anfahrt im Trockenen geschafft...

Wenns nicht schon morgen Vormittag regnet, wollte ich mich nach Burscheid fahren lassen und dann den Rückweg nach der Tour von Altenberg aus eigener Kraft antreten. Wenn wir über die Seng fahren, könnte ich mich bei drohenden Unwettern schon dort verabschieden. Hoffen wir mal das Beste, daß sich die Gewitter 1. nicht zu früh aufbauen und 2. links und rechts an uns vobeiziehen....


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juni 2008)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hi Renate,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei und freue mich schon riesig!!!



Auch als Nichtrenate freue ich mich das du dabei bist.





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...so hast du wenigstens die Anfahrt im Trockenen geschafft...
> 
> Wenns nicht schon morgen Vormittag regnet, wollte ich mich nach Burscheid fahren lassen und dann den Rückweg nach der Tour von Altenberg aus eigener Kraft antreten. Wenn wir über die Seng fahren, könnte ich mich bei drohenden Unwettern schon dort verabschieden. Hoffen wir mal das Beste, daß sich die Gewitter 1. nicht zu früh aufbauen und 2. links und rechts an uns vobeiziehen....



Na dann mal ein Bildchen für die Vorfreude:


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na dann mal ein Bildchen für die Vorfreude:



Aber diesmal doppelt so warm und ohne Urinprobe


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2008)

Das wird morgen ein riesen Spaß  und ich freue mich riesig das Renate auch dabei ist 

Schade das Achim nicht mit kann aber da ist nix zu machen , wird morgen wohl wirklich echt warm 

 wir fahren zwar viel im Wald wo´s dann doch nicht ganz so heiß wird aber die Temperatur kann ich leider trotzdem nicht runter schrauben 
Günni69 und der Zwergenwerfer haben sich leider auch abgemeldet  schade, man sieht sich sicher mal bei einer anderen Tour 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf morgen 
Grüße 
Tazz 

P.S.: noch einmal schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Bike auch schon fertig und werde das schöne Wetter nutzen und mit dem Rad von Esch über Mühlheim nach Dellbrück / Wichheimerstraße den Gerd abholen und dann zum Treffpunkt fahren,hätte mir dann schon den ersten Kuchen verdient
> Einen schönen Fußballabend oder wie auch immer,bis Morgen



Hmm nicht das wir uns schon vorher begegnen.

So schnell ins Bett und bis Gleich
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch für die Tour  am 22.sten diesen Monats  .....
> 
> Harnas Renate
> *Kettenfresser Sven ( hat sich heimlich wieder ausgetragen  )*Andreas-MTB Andreas plus seiner Ines
> ...



Wäre wirklich gerne mitgekommen aber leider habe ich böse aua gemacht ( vom Rad geflogen ) und eine starke Rippenprellung oder sogar Rippenbruch mir zugezogen 
Trotzdem wünsche ich euch allen *ganz viel Spass *


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich gerne mitgekommen aber leider habe ich böse aua gemacht ( vom Rad geflogen ) und eine starke Rippenprellung oder sogar Rippenbruch mir zugezogen
> Trotzdem wünsche ich euch allen *ganz viel Spass *



Ach Du meine Güte  das tut mir aber wirklich Leid  ich wünsche Dir eine super schnelle Genesung 

 und das wir uns bald mal wieder auf dem Rad sehen .................

ich mache mal ein paar Fotos heute 

 damit Du Dir einen kleinen Eindruck machen kannst

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## joscho (22. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

mein Thermometer zeigt gerade angenehme 21.2 Grad Außentemp. an 

 Aber es fühlt sich jetzt schon deutlich wärmer an und irgendwie schwitze ich auch schon mal vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nicht das Vorhersagen irgendeine Bedeutung in den letzten Wochen beim Wetter oder bei der EM hatten - aber den Regen für heute Mittag haben sie gestrichen. Bei den Temperaturen hätte eine Regenjacke sowieso keinen Sinn gemacht. 

Bis gleich zum fröhlichen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



joerg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Juni 2008)

@Sven:
Nochmals Gute Besserung, wäre schön 
Dich bald wieder zu sehen!
@Rest:
Schöne Tour Euch, bei mir gehts leider nicht


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Sven:
> Nochmals Gute Besserung, wäre schön
> Dich bald wieder zu sehen!
> @Rest:
> Schöne Tour Euch, bei mir gehts leider nicht



Schade das es bei Dir heute auch nicht geht  , Danke jedenfalls für die besten wünsche


----------



## Loehr (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wäre gerne mitgefahren, muß aber leider verletzungsbedingt zu hause bleiben und mein arg demoliertes Knie mit Eis kühlen.
Allen viel Spaß
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2008)

*weicheimodusan*
Bin raus, Wetter ist mir zu unsicher.
*weicheimodusaus*


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juni 2008)

Wir kommen!


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wir kommen!


 
Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin leider raus.

Hab mir wohl auf der gestrigen Tour eine Erkältung geholt und möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen die ganze Sache im Regen noch zu verstärken.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. Juni 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus.
> 
> Hab mir wohl auf der gestrigen Tour eine Erkältung geholt und möchte das Risiko nicht eingehen die ganze Sache im Regen noch zu verstärken.



[email protected] , liebe Renate, vielen Dank für die liche Einladung, bin leider auch immer noch erkältet+Fieber; also brav regenerieren.

[email protected], Ralf, konnte leider auch Mittwoch schon die KFL-Tour nicht mitfahren, wünsche allen vielen Spaß beim GastgeberTEAM III


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Juni 2008)

Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit 

 

 



Da habt Ihr eine 

 Tour auf die Beine/Räder gestellt.

Wie schon gesagt - das schreit nach Wiederholung.


----------



## Campari79 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin gerade zu Hause angekommen. Es war eine super Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. 
Ein großes Lob an das gesamte TEAM III. ( Ich fand die Fähnchen echt cool )
Besser hätte ich meinen Sonntag nicht verbringen können.
Bin gerne wieder dabei.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juni 2008)

Viiiielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer! 
Hat viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch und das Wetter war auch fast perfekt 

Hier schon mal vorab das Startfoto, der Bericht folgt natürlich noch...


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank an Ralf @Konfuzius und dem Team III für die gelungene Tour.
Viele Nette MitfahrerInnen, nette Unterhaltungen. 
Die Fähnchen von Team III sind genial.
Martin, Gerd und ich sind auf dem (kurzen) Nachhauseweg noch Nass geworden und hatten uns noch 2x bei einem Gewitterschauer untergestellt.
Ich hoffe Gerd schaffte es noch einigermaßen trocken nach Hause.
Bis demnächst mal!


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2008)

Danke JRJR (TeamIII)
Bin ich froh das ihr einen Packt mit dem Petrus habt.
Gutes Wetter und Super Tour.

Und dazu noch ganz viele nette Menschen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


















Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juni 2008)

Hey, das war ja mal eine geile Tour heute .
Trotz anderer Vorhersage hat das Wetter super mitgespielt bis auf eine kleine, aber nicht der Rede werten Ausnahme.
Das ist uns jedenfalls weitgehend erspart geblieben:





Ganz so haben wir nicht ausgesehen. Original Bilder gibt es späther.

Danke TEAM III, das warten auf Eure Tour hat sich wirklich gelohnt


----------



## Harnas (22. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir ein gaaanz liches Dankeschön an TEAM III 

Eine super Tour, die mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Schöne Trails, knackige Anstiege und tolle Abfahrten und dann noch so viele nette Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (22. Juni 2008)

Was soll ich noch sagen...ES GAB NICHTS AUSZUSETZTEN!
Danke fürs Abkürzguiding und danke für 


Ich sitze noch immer mit einem Grinsen geduscht und Haare entknotet auf der Couch... und das hatte ich für heute nicht erwartet.
Ihr habt Euch selbst übertroffen und Maßstäbe neu gesetzt.
So jetzt genug gelobhuddelt.


----------



## Jerd (22. Juni 2008)

Super Tour, da passte alles! 

1.000 Dank noch mal an das Team III! 



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Martin, Gerd und ich sind auf dem (kurzen) Nachhauseweg noch Nass geworden und hatten uns noch 2x bei einem Gewitterschauer untergestellt.
> Ich hoffe Gerd schaffte es noch einigermaßen trocken nach Hause.



Nee, ich bin noch in einen Hagel-Gewitterschauer  geraten, und habe dann ab Dellbrück die Bahn genommen...


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juni 2008)

*Fand nicht statt!*



Sondern:



Natürlich





Wie immer



und noch sooooo viel mehr, nur ich find keine passenden Smilies






und jetzt weiter mit



Die haben es verdient!


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer/innen. Schön wars.

Schade das der/die Ein oder Andere es nicht geschafft hat. Aber nicht verzagen, vielleicht machen wir das ja 2009 nochmal.



Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke fürs Abkürzguiding und danke für



Nun Karin wir haben eben den Luxus von vier Guides.


----------



## ronald-s77 (22. Juni 2008)

*Hey Team III

also ich kann mich nur den anderen anschliessen das war echt eine Geile Sonntagstour...
Super nette Bikerinnen und Biker schöne Streckenführung und noch ein schönes Afertbiking 
Fazit rundum gelungen DANKE*

*Gruß Ronald*


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte 

*Es war uns ein Fest und Ihr seid alle super *



Ich kämpfe noch mit den Fotos ........ kommt Zeit kommt Rat 



Also später kommt noch hoffe ich die gewohnte Bilderflut  

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2008)

> Ich kämpfe noch mit den Fotos



Passt die Speicherkarte etwa nicht komplett auf den Computer? 

Naja, auch von meiner Seite nochmal vielen Dank für die gelungene Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht und die (lange) Anreise hat sich voll gelohnt!


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2008)

Liebes TeamIII!

Es war wie bestellt, Sonne, eine schöne Strecke, nette Mitfahrer, eine passende Pause in einem tollen Biergarten (mit netter Bedienung  ) und lecker Eis und und und.

Toll auch eure Fahnen, immer jemanden als Ansprechpartner damit erkennen zu können und dass es nur eine einzige Panne gab.

Euch fehlen nur noch Sommertrikots, dann seid ihr perfekt für die nächste Tour gerüstet 

Schöne Grüße und bis bald!
Carsten


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Juni 2008)

Etwas verspätetaber auch von mir ein liches Dankeschön an das Team III für die wunderschöne Sonntagstour mit netten Abfahrten und knackigen Anstiegen
Trotz den vielen Bikern gab es keine Anzeichen von Wartezeiten oder sohat einfach alles gepasst und dann die schönen Einkehrpassagenmitund 

Bis Mühlheim kam ich trocken durch,dann hat es mich auf der Brücke vollerwischt und bis Niehl dann im regen und Gegenwind gefahrenaber bis nach hause in Esch war ich schon wieder trockengefahren.
Anschließend schnell duschen und zum Riffenmatter ( Schweiz ) Vortreffen und anschließend noch Fußball.

Meine Uhr zeigte mir mit An-und Abfahrt 104,3 km   802 HM  und einen Schnitt von 18,1  an.


----------



## joscho (23. Juni 2008)

Was für ein Spässle gestern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tolle Leute, nette Verpflegungsstellen, keine ernsthaften Verletzungen oder Pannen und prima Wetter - bis auf den kleinen Schauer am Abend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Wahrscheinlich ist die Wahnbachtalsperre nun wieder voll.

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (23. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Was für ein Spässle gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Den dicken Schauer gab es nur in Eurer Region. Wir sind auf den Rückweg teilweise unter 50 kmh auf der Autobahn gefahren.
Für die Talsperre ist alles im grünen Bereich .
Ab nächsten Dienstag habe ich Urlaub und da werde ich eine Strecke um und durch die Talsperre auskundschaften. Mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt


----------



## SevenMountains (23. Juni 2008)

Wirklich eine klasse Tour, nette Leute, gute Organisation und das Wetter hat auch noch mitgespielt. Sollten wir sicher noch mal wiederholen!

Danke und Grüße,
Gernot


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juni 2008)

Tach!

Und ich war net mit dabei!  wäre besser mitgefahren. Man, was haben wir auf dem Rümpelturnier einen auf den Sack bekommen.

Sollte doch bei dem besser bleiben, was ich kann :radeln

Hoffe auf eine baldige 2 Tour des Team 3!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Und ich war net mit dabei!  wäre besser mitgefahren. Man, was haben wir auf dem Rümpelturnier einen auf den Sack bekommen.
> 
> ...



Tja, und ich auch nicht .

Seitdem ich stramm auf die 40 zugehe, werde ich immer empfindlicher. Hab schon wieder ne nette Erkältung.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Passt die Speicherkarte etwa nicht komplett auf den Computer?
> 
> Naja, auch von meiner Seite nochmal vielen Dank für die gelungene Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht und die (lange) Anreise hat sich voll gelohnt!



Tja ...........so in etwa ist es wohl 




 hab doch bis jetzt die Fotos mit dem Handy gemacht  ..........he he  sind dann Qualitativ und Größenmäßig was ganz anderes 

Na ja ... ich könnte jeden Tag eins hier rein stellen  ..............



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Und ich war net mit dabei!  wäre besser mitgefahren.
> 
> ...



Ja ich fands auch echt schade das Du nicht mitgekommen bist 

................. tja ,es war ja* Die Tour III* das können wir nicht toppen .



Handlampe schrieb:


> Tja, und ich auch nicht .



Los schäme Dich 





Handlampe schrieb:


> Tja, und ich auch nicht .
> 
> Seitdem ich stramm auf die 40 zugehe, werde ich immer empfindlicher. Hab schon wieder ne nette Erkältung.



Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh die fiese *40 * Du brauchst Taiginseng oder Doppel Herz .........


Gruß und so


----------



## soka70 (23. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was soll ich noch sagen...ES GAB NICHTS AUSZUSETZTEN!
> Danke fürs Abkürzguiding und danke für



Stimmt!!!!

Danke, schön war`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Und ich war net mit dabei!  wäre besser mitgefahren. Man, was haben wir auf dem Rümpelturnier einen auf den Sack bekommen.
> 
> ...



Nicht weinen Thomas, irgendwann in diesem Jahr wird es *Sonntags* im Bergischen eine größere Trailrunde im vermutlich kleineren Kreis geben. Kannst ja dann deine pucklige Verwandschaft auch mit bringen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nicht weinen Thomas, irgendwann in diesem Jahr wird es *Sonntags* im Bergischen eine größere Trailrunde im vermutlich kleineren Kreis geben. Kannst ja dann deine pucklige Verwandschaft auch mit bringen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Aber wir wissen doch auch das dies nur ein schwacher Trost ist.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2008)

Für die Gruppenkuschelfraktion sicherlich.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für die Gruppenkuschelfraktion sicherlich.



Gerade du müßtest das Gefühl doch kennen, das man ab gewissen Alter nochmal alle sehen will. Es könnte ja das letzte mal sein.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Für die Gruppenkuschelfraktion  sicherlich.



Na ja für die Gruppenkuschelfraktion sicherlich schon , aber die beiden Brüdas wollten schon gerne mit uns mitfahren .

Grüße


----------



## sibby08 (24. Juni 2008)

Habe mal ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag hochgeladen. 
Quallität ist leider sehr dürftig .

Hier zum Beispiel mal ein ganz seltenes Bild




Mehr gibt es im Album.


----------



## Race4Hills (24. Juni 2008)

So ich habe hier auch mal was zum gucken,

schon lang ist es her, die Pilgertour von Wuppertal nach Kölle zum DOM. .
..
.
.
.
.
Ha und hier das von Sonntag in Odenthal. 


Viel spass beim Gucken und Sorry für die Reklame.

Bis bald Jens


----------



## sibby08 (24. Juni 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> So ich habe hier auch mal was zum gucken,
> 
> schon lang ist es her, die Pilgertour von Wuppertal nach Kölle zum DOM. .
> ..
> ...


 
Schööön 
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schööön
> Gefällt mir gut.


*Genau!*
Danke für die Mühe Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. Juni 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> So ich habe hier auch mal was zum gucken,
> 
> schon lang ist es her, die Pilgertour von Wuppertal nach Kölle zum DOM. .
> ..
> ...



Ja ja ja Jens 

Das war auch ein super Spaß , konnte leider keinen Kommentar auf sevenload setzen 

Aber auch von mir ein dickes Lob 


 das gilt für beide Filmchen 

Zu meiner Bilderflut ................

Dauert .... hatte ja keine Ahnung das es Fotos auch in riesiger Form gibt. Da kann man nicht mehr bedenkenlos rumknipsen 



Aber meine Ko*lll*egen machen das schon 

Grüße und so


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Juni 2008)

Wahnbachtalsperre fast alle,

hier die ersten Bilder durch das nass kühle Gehege, Bilderbuch, jetzt mit Musik

Bis bald Gruss Jens


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Wahnbachtalsperre fast alle,
> 
> hier die ersten Bilder durch das nass kühle Gehege, Bilderbuch, jetzt mit Musik
> 
> Bis bald Gruss Jens



Scheint jetzt recht schnell zu gehen. Als wir vor nicht mal drei Wochen da waren, sah das ganz anders aus. 
Wenn ich das "drüben" richtig mitbekommen habe, so ist die Befahrung, zumindest am Wochenende, nicht ganz unproblematisch. Da wird es wohl nichts mit einer großen Gruppe da mal durch zufahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ciao...
joerg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Juni 2008)

Wo sollte denn das Problem Deiner Meinung sein?


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wo sollte denn das Problem Deiner Meinung sein?



Zitator ON:

"Ist nicht zu empfehlen. Der Trampelpfad ist nachher nicht mehr fahrbar."

"Die Bikes haben wir über den Bauzäune gehoben"

"ist schon komplett als Baustelle abgesperrt, aber die Leute sind alle am Zaun vorbei über die Staumauer gelaufen; kam dann ein PKW mit der Baustellenaufsicht und hat alle Leute wieder weggeschickt;"

"Der Besucherandrang ist ebenso enorm, wie das Bild was sich einem augenblicklich bietet! "

Zitator OFF


----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2008)

Die Sache ist das wir einfach die Staumauer auslassen und nur durch die leere Talsperre fahren.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Juni 2008)

Halb so wild Joerg. Die Baustelle zu betreten ist sicherlich nicht vorteilhaft und würde ich in jedem Fall vermeiden. Aber rund um die Talsperre kommst Du an allen Ecken und Enden immer wieder runter zum Grund. Die Bodenverhältnisse werden täglich besser wegen austrocknendem Boden. Wir waren vergangenen Samstag fast den halben Tag drin unterwegs, und es ging schon da recht gut. Abgesehen von dem bisschen Feuchtigkeit heute ist es mittlerweile furztrocken an den meißten Stellen. 

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist das hier:


joscho schrieb:


> Da wird es wohl nichts mit einer großen Gruppe da mal durch zufahren ...
> joerg



Eine große Gruppe kurzfristig unter einen Hut zu bekommen


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Halb so wild Joerg. Die Baustelle zu betreten ist sicherlich nicht vorteilhaft und würde ich in jedem Fall vermeiden. Aber rund um die Talsperre kommst Du an allen Ecken und Enden immer wieder runter zum Grund. Die Bodenverhältnisse werden täglich besser wegen austrocknendem Boden. Wir waren vergangenen Samstag fast den halben Tag drin unterwegs, und es ging schon da recht gut. Abgesehen von dem bisschen Feuchtigkeit heute ist es mittlerweile furztrocken an den meißten Stellen.
> 
> Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist das hier:
> 
> ...



Kurzfristig ist schlecht da bin ich noch nicht wieder fit


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Juni 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kurzfristig ist schlecht da bin ich noch nicht wieder fit



Du hast noch bestimmt 3 Wochen Zeit, um dir das anzuschauen. nur keine Hektik 
Was macht die Gesundheit?


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Du hast noch bestimmt 3 Wochen Zeit, um dir das anzuschauen. nur keine Hektik
> Was macht die Gesundheit?


Sollte ich einen kurzen Abstecher zur Talsperre in die Gewässerkunde-Runde einbauen? Dann muss ich aber irgendwo kürzen


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Halb so wild Joerg.



Ok, dann warte ich einfach geduldig, bis ein Einheimischer das Rudel zusammen ruft  



> Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist das hier:
> Eine große Gruppe kurzfristig unter einen Hut zu bekommen


Nun ja, hängt wahrscheinlich ein wenig von der Definition von kurzfristig ab. Das Interesse ist offenbar vorhanden. Wenn es nur um das Gucken geht, dann muss man das auch nicht zwingend in der (größeren) Gruppe machen. Aber manche Sachen machen einfach mit mehr Leuts auch mehr Spaß. 
Wie gesagt; ich war schon da und ich werde garantiert auch noch mal dort hin finden (ist ja schwer zu übersehen ). Aber wenn es einen Termin gibt mit noch ein wenig Tour drum herum, so werde ich mich bemühen, dabei zu sein.


----------



## sibby08 (25. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ok, dann warte ich einfach geduldig, bis ein Einheimischer das Rudel zusammen ruft
> 
> Nun ja, hängt wahrscheinlich ein wenig von der Definition von kurzfristig ab. Das Interesse ist offenbar vorhanden. Wenn es nur um das Gucken geht, dann muss man das auch nicht zwingend in der (größeren) Gruppe machen. Aber manche Sachen machen einfach mit mehr Leuts auch mehr Spaß.
> Wie gesagt; ich war schon da und ich werde garantiert auch noch mal dort hin finden (ist ja schwer zu übersehen ). Aber wenn es einen Termin gibt mit noch ein wenig Tour drum herum, so werde ich mich bemühen, dabei zu sein.


 

Ab nächster Woche habe ich Urlaub und da werde ich, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, eine schöne Tour auskundschaften.


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ok, dann warte ich einfach geduldig, bis ein Einheimischer das Rudel zusammen ruft
> 
> Das Interesse ist offenbar vorhanden.
> so werde ich mich bemühen, dabei zu sein.



Ja, ich würde mich auch unbedingt bemühen dabei zu sein


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2008)

​ 























 



































 

.....​


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2008)

*TEAM III - Die Tour am 22.06.2008*

Letzten Sonntag zur Mittagszeit traf sich eine Horde Mountainbiker in Altenberg, um sich mit TEAM III auf den örtlichen Trails herumzutreiben.
Die Wettervorhersagen waren eher miserabel und so hatten im Vorfeld einige ihre Anmeldung zur Tour kurzfristig wieder zurückgezogen.
Übrig blieben 27 gutgelaunte, wetterunerschrockene Biker - deren Mut belohnt werden sollte!!! 

Hier die gesamte Gruppe, die sich Dank der Erfindung des Weitwinkelobjektives auch komplett ablichten ließ 





Zuerst gings am Altenberger Dom vorbei flach entlang des Eifgenbachs, während sich der Himmel langsam zuzog. 





Die Gruppe teilte sich vorübergehend. Während die einen auf dem breiten Wanderweg blieben, schlugen sich die anderen durch den unterhalb verlaufenden Trail.





Nach der dritten Eifgenbach-Überquerung und dem zweiten Anstieg begann es leicht zu regnen und der Guide begann insgeheim für den Notfall einen schnellen Rückzugplan zu überlegen.





Da jedoch einige Mitfahrer ihre wetterfeste Kleidung anzogen, hörte der Regen bald auf und ward für den Rest der Tour auch nicht mehr gesehen 





Bald ging es die erste steile Rampe mit > 25% aus dem Eifgenbachtal raus Richtung Sengbachtalsperre.
Zwei Mitfahrerinnen nutzten die Gelegenheit und ließen sich zur Vermeidung von Steigungen von ultra2 auf flachen Wegen direkt zur Verpflegungsstation auf halber Strecke führen.
Die Kraft der 4 Guides machts möglich 





Der Rest der Truppe wurde, oben angekommen, schon wieder mit den ersten blauen Löchern am Himmel belohnt.





Die erarbeiteten Höhenmeter wurden schnell wieder vernichtet und es ging über ständiges Rauf und Runter den Sengbach entlang.









Die Herausforderung des Tages erwartete uns beim Herausfahren aus dem Sengbachtal:
Ein stark zugewachsener, handbreiter Wiesentrail, mit einem *unter Strom gesetzten Stacheldrahtzaun*  auf der einen Seite.
Wurde jedoch von allen hervorragend gemeistert. 





Nun ging es in rasantem Downhill und anschließendem Singletrail wieder hinunter zum Eifgenbach zur Verpflegungsstation. 





Alle Wolken waren inzwischen fast komplett verschwunden.





Eiswetter! 





Nach der Pause erwartete uns gleich eine kurze, fiese Steigung...





Nicht alle brachten den vollen Bauch fahrend hoch 






(Gesichter der Redaktion bekannt )

Team III wurde von einem meist Ganglosen taktlos als "Rampen-Säue" tituliert    





Anschließend gabs eine weitere Tour-Variation: Während die einen den gemütlichen Chicken-Way nahmen, konnten sich die anderen freiwillig an einer weiteren Rampe austoben.
Doch der Lohn für die Mühe ließ nicht lange auf sich warten: Ein ca. 5 km langer, flowiger Singletrail in romantischer Landschaft.





Hier wurde die Gruppe in zwei Teile aufgeteilt: Die Genießer und die Heizer 







 



Am Ende des Trails warteten dann die Raser mit geladenem Fotoapparat auf die Wellnesser...









Team III mal wieder zu schnell für die Kamera


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2008)

Der letzte lange Anstieg...





...mit anschließendem Downhill-Trail endete überraschend vor einer kurzen, aber fiesen Wand 









Hier, kurz vor dem Ziel ereilte Klaus die erste Panne des Tages 





Die Gruppe teilte sich nun zum letzten Mal. Der größere Teil nahm den direkten, flachen Weg zurück zu Startpunkt und Biergarten, ein paar Unverwüstliche fuhren noch eine 1,5 km-Schleife mit 80 extra Höhenmetern.

[email protected] konnte den Klaus dann doch nicht allein schuften sehen (störte sonst keinen ) und machte sich sofort daran auch seinen Platten zu flicken. Diese leichte Verzögerung sorgte dafür, dass beide Gruppen gleichzeitig im Ziel eintrafen.
Perfektes Timing.



 









 



Und erst nachdem schon die meisten auf dem Heimweg waren und nur noch der harte Kern im Biergarten saß, ließ das Wetter wieder nach und es goß aus Kübeln.
Wieder perfektes Timing. 





*Fazit und Besonderheiten:*

Bis auf einen kurzen Nieselregen zu Beginn bestes Sonnenwetter bis zum Schluss 
Tom aka Tom-Siegburg hatte seine Panne schon vor der Tour und schaffte es trotz ADAC leider nicht zum Startpunkt 
Carsten fuhr heute bergab wie bergauf mit angezogener Bremse. Vermutlich zu Trainingszwecken  
Karin hatte den Milchkaffee vor TEAM III 
Jens hat ein Super-Video von der Tour gedreht: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/B3s1iH0-Odenthal-TeamIII
Insgesamt wurden es knapp 35 km und 740 hm. Und das war das Höhenprofil 



(Danke an ultra2)

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle Mitfahrer/innen und man sieht sich! 

Grüße

TEAM III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2008)

*Saugeiler Bericht *



Danke schön


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nicht alle brachten den vollen Bauch fahrend hoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schöner Bericht Ralf!! 

Es ist echt zum heulen  ,ich hätte zu gern den Herren in Gelb am Berg abgehangen 
Ich hab wohl echt was verpasst,wäre besser mal früher aufgestanden dann hätte ich früher bemerkt das die Wegfahrsperre am Ar... ist!
Beim nächsten mal hält mich nichts auf und wenn ich mit dem Rad anreise


----------



## sibby08 (25. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Saugeiler Bericht *
> 
> 
> 
> Danke schön


 
Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen! Spitzen Tour, spitzen Mitfahrer und spitzen Bericht .
Anmerkung in eigener Sache:
Der nette Herr in rot hat um den Schwierigkeitsgrat zu erhöhen nur mit einem Bein pedaliert . Der Balken kann wieder entfernt werden, ich stehe dazu 


> Nicht alle brachten den vollen Bauch fahrend hoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (25. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> [*]Carsten fuhr heute bergab wie bergauf mit angezogener Bremse. Vermutlich zu Trainingszwecken


Wenn Carsten, auch als Herr in Gelb bekannt seine Sonnenbrille mit schwarzen Gläsern trägt, war die Nacht sehr kurz.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn Carsten, auch als Herr in Gelb bekannt seine Sonnenbrille mit schwarzen Gläsern trägt, war die Nacht sehr kurz.



Ich meinte ja nicht, dass er langsam fuhr, sondern dass seine Bremse festhing -> extra Training!


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Ha und hier das von Sonntag in Odenthal.
> 
> 
> Viel spass beim Gucken und Sorry für die Reklame.
> ...



Danke Jens,

schönes Video.Auch wenn es ein wenig den Eindruck vermittelt, unsere Touren würden ständig bergauf gehen.

Grüße 

Auchjens


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der letzte lange Anstieg...
> 
> 
> ....Vielen Dank noch mal an alle Mitfahrer/innen und man sieht sich!
> ...



Kurz und prägnant auf den Punkt gebracht.

Sehr schön Rallef


----------



## Redking (25. Juni 2008)

Also ihr setzt hier schon Standarts.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne mal motzen zur Abwechslung...jedoch...*mir fällt nichts ein*.
Es war ein perfekter Tag, ein tolles TeamIII-Guiding, ein schöner Bericht und ein leckerer VIP-Milchkaffee.
*Mehr!!!!*
Durch leichtfertiges Preisgeben meiner Bezugsquellen, stiegen die Schwarzmarktpreise für Smilies. Ich kann mir keine mehr leisten, deshalb hier ein Kommentar ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (26. Juni 2008)

Dann motz ich mal fleißig rum, denn bei dem Bericht kann ich nicht anders:

         

Ich war nicht dabei, ich hatte den *doofen Bereitschaftsdienst.*..:kotz: :kotz:
... und mich hat *nicht mal jemand raus gerufen * 
d.h. *bis ich abends um 17h* zum Spätdienst musste, saß ich gefangen in Wipperfürth rum und hab den kleinen Franzmann angejammert dass ich *sooooooooo gerne bei Euch sein würde *und durch die Trails fliegen will.....   


*Ist das nicht mal ein Grund zum Motzen...!!!!*


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2008)

NÖ! Kein Grund.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (26. Juni 2008)

Doch...und anbei ein Verweis auf deine Signatur


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2008)

Hättest du mal besser nach deiner Signatur gehandelt. 
Und frag nicht warum jetzt keine Antwort kommt.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## RennKröte (26. Juni 2008)

_Labermodus an:_ Na ich bin ja nicht der Boss von dem Laden, und eine Krankheit zu simulieren um mir in der Form die Verhältnisse die ich brauche selbst zu schaffen, fände ich unverschämt und alles andere als kollegial...von daher kann ich mich nicht immer auf meine Signatur beziehen wenn es um das reale Leben geht, also einen Transfer des theoretischen Konstrukts eines Zitats in die Lebensparxis sicherstellen ist auch mir in manchen Fällen nicht möglich, selbst dann nicht, wenn ich eigentlich lebe was ich sage, schreibe und meine!!! _Labermodus aus!_

Nicht das ich gerade Langeweile hätte.... 

Dein Zitat gefällt mir eben und man muss sich ja alles was man brauchen kann zu Nutze machen, oder???


----------



## joscho (26. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei, ich hatte den *doofen Bereitschaftsdienst.*..:kotz: :kotz:
> ... und mich hat *nicht mal jemand raus gerufen *



Das ist ja wirklich gemein - wir hätten aber auch wirklich mal anrufen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal motzen zur Abwechslung...jedoch...*mir fällt nichts ein*.




Das wäre ja auch noch schöner 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Durch leichtfertiges Preisgeben meiner Bezugsquellen, stiegen die Schwarzmarktpreise für Smilies. Ich kann mir keine mehr leisten, deshalb hier ein Kommentar ohne.



Da brauchst Du sowas wie die Aufkleber bei REWE  , wenn Du soundsoviel Spamst haste soundsoviele Smileys zum verhöckern 







RennKröte schrieb:


> _Nicht das ich gerade Langeweile hätte....
> _


_

Nicht das man das merken würde ....................



und das nächste mal kommste mit , dann brauchste auch nicht schimpfen _


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du sowas wie die Aufkleber bei REWE  , wenn Du soundsoviel Spamst haste soundsoviele Smileys zum verhöckern



Mach mal die 1000 voll damit du in den Club der vierstelligen kommst!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sind ja bloß noch 75 Beiträge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (26. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Mach mal die 1000 voll damit du in den Club der vierstelligen kommst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh meine Güte 

Ich bin zu jung für sowas


----------



## RennKröte (27. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich gemein - wir hätten aber auch wirklich mal anrufen können



Es gab ja glücklicher Weise keine pflegerischen oder medizinisch/körperlichen Notfälle auf Eurer Tour....


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juni 2008)

Nach der doch eher beschaulichen TEAM III Tour am letzten Wochenende haben wir ohne das Tazz heute mal eine Männertour gemacht. Den K-Weg. Mit 65 Km und ca. 1.400 Hm und unzähligen Rampen doch was ganz anderes.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Juni 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nach der doch eher beschaulichen TEAM III Tour am letzten Wochenende haben wir ohne das Tazz heute mal eine Männertour gemacht. Den K-Weg. Mit 65 Km und ca. 1.400 Hm und unzähligen Rampen doch was ganz anderes.



Ja, aber auch wenn der K-Weg einige schöne Trails ...













... und einige ... äääähhhh .... interessante Wege  bietet, ....









... so ist doch viel breiter Schotter und Asphalt dabei.





Also *gar kein Vergleich* mit der TEAM III Tour von letzter Woche!!!


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe eine Tour für die Wahnbachtalsperre am Sonntagnachmittag ins LMB gesetzt. Eine Gelegenheit für das Team III, mal die Gegend zu wechseln.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6724​Treffpunkt:



VG Werner


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nach der doch eher beschaulichen TEAM III Tour am letzten Wochenende haben wir ohne das Tazz heute mal eine Männertour gemacht. Den *K-Weg*. Mit 65 Km und ca. 1.400 Hm und unzähligen Rampen doch was ganz anderes.


 
Berühmt/berüchtigter Weg! Man sollte entsprechende, eigens entwickelte Schutzkleidung tragen.....







...und bei den Brückenbauwerken etwas Obacht walten lassen!







Aber ansonsten: Viel Spaß!


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eine Tour für die Wahnbachtalsperre am Sonntagnachmittag ins LMB gesetzt. Eine Gelegenheit für das Team III, mal die Gegend zu wechseln.



Hm, und ich dachte das tun wir dauernd 

Der Termin kollidiert etwas mit der aktuellen Planung, aber auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für die Einladung. "Das Mitführen von wassergefährdeten Stoffen..." -kommt natürlich auf das Wasser an, ob das meinen Stoff gefährdet 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2008)

Auch in Udo's Ausweichfred:





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2008)

Es gäbe ja auch noch den Gratulationsfred , aber nö mache ich auch hier noch mal für den Udo 



Tazz schrieb:


> So so da hat es Dich heute *auch erwischt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs mal eben flott Kopiert


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2008)

Ja hier in meinem 2. Wohnsitz dann mal auch:

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche zu meinem letzten 30er Geburtstag.


----------



## Tazz (3. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja hier in meinem 2. Wohnsitz dann mal auch:
> 
> Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche zu meinem letzten 30er Geburtstag.



Menschenskind was für ein schönes Smiley


----------



## Conbey (3. Juli 2008)

Ach du Schei.... ausgerechnet ICH hab den Geburtstag vergessen! 

Dann mal von uns auch noch alles alles Gute!! 

Sandra & Markus


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2008)

Oh, der Udo hatte Geburtstag!
Na, dann natürlich auch von mir nachträglich  herzlichen Glückwunsch!





Grüße
Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Menschenskind was für ein schönes Smiley


 
Als ob Du den nicht kennst, der war doch fast neben Deinen kleinen, zierlichen





...und dem Joscho wollte ich nur damit zeigen das ich noch alle Zähne habe


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juli 2008)

Wir waren heute mit ihm





hier





Danke Udo für Guiding und Bier

Getroffen haben wir noch Andreas-MTB und seine Ines.


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2008)

Jippiiii 

Was war das gestern mal wieder ein riesen Spaß 

Jens wollte gestern unbedingt zu diesem Schild 





Ralf und ich hatten keine Ahnung wo es zu finden wäre 






Aber wir hatten ja sowas für ein Glück als dieser junge Herr 

 so zu sagen aus dem nix kam um auch diese schöne Gegend zu erkunden 



Also nicht das der Weg leicht gewesen wäre  nein nein es sah ungefähr so aus 



 und so .......



 und selten war es so .......



  so sah es in der mitte aus 

 

Aber eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen 

 es hat mir riesen Spaß gemacht 

Danke Junge 





Grüße und so


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jippiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

Weiche Knie??

Normalerweise nimmt man das Bike auf die Schulter und balanziert freihändig über das Rohr ! 

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2008)

Den Balanceakt haben wir uns gestern erspart und sind von selbiger Ausgangsstelle dann wieder zurück hoch und weiter über die Dörfer. Leider war das Licht schon zu unserem Besuch zu schlecht zum Knipsen, und das war noch 1,5h vor Euch. Hoffe Ihr hattet trotzdem Euren Spaß. Unserer Rückweg verlief dann zur Sieglinde, zu einem Schnitzel in der untergehenden Sonne .


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...Normalerweise nimmt man das Bike auf die Schulter und balanziert freihändig...
> 
> VG Werner



Aber auch nur im Naafbachtal. Dort ist es allerdings auch ganzjährig angebracht.


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Den Balanceakt haben wir uns gestern erspart und sind von selbiger Ausgangsstelle dann wieder zurück hoch und weiter über die Dörfer. Leider war das Licht schon zu unserem Besuch zu schlecht zum Knipsen, und das war noch 1,5h vor Euch. Hoffe Ihr hattet trotzdem Euren Spaß. Unserer Rückweg verlief dann zur Sieglinde, zu einem Schnitzel in der untergehenden Sonne .



Lieber Andreas 

Der Balanceakt war Stunden zuvor an einer anderen Brücke 

.......... ist aber auch riesig das Ding ohne Wasser ........



wir haben es auch nur bis zum Schild geschafft  wir hatten ja schließlich auch Hunger  und kehrten dann um .....
Wir hatten dann auch noch das mit dem Sonnenuntergang und dem Würstchen ,Käsespätzle,Überbackenen Ca ...........


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber auch nur im Naafbachtal. Dort ist es allerdings auch ganzjährig angebracht.



Jetzt, wo ihr Schlamm erprobt seid, werde ich Euch zur Liebe nach einer längeren Regenperiode 

nochmal eine Naafbachtour 

mit vielen Bachdurchfahrten (speziell für Ralf) ansetzen.



VG Werner


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lieber Andreas
> 
> Der Balanceakt war Stunden zuvor an einer anderen Brücke
> 
> ...




Liebe Renate, 
ich weiß, denn an der "anderen Brücke" standen wir ca. 1 Stunde vor unserem zusammen Treffen auch, genau an der selben Stelle wo ihr rüber geht. 
An dem Schild waren wir vor 2 Wochen auch. Damals waren wir die 2.!, die es bis dahin auf sich genommen hatten, mit den Schuhen im Schlamm zu versinken. An radeln war da garnicht zu denken. Bis auf ein winziges Löchelchen im Schild, war es auch noch 100% intakt. Souvenirjäger? Oder Randalierer wie es bibi vermutet?


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juli 2008)

Ja das war total witzig gestern Abend. Da fahre ich ahnungslos Richtung Damm und da stehen dort 3 Gestalten mit deutlich sichtbaren Gedankenblasen über den Köpfen 
"Wo ist die Derenbachtalbrücke? Wo ist das Schild?"
Ich habe dann voller Mitleid  mich den dreien angenommen und Sie zu ihren Wunschzielen geführt. Mit Überquerung der Derenbachtalbrücke habe ich sogar noch für Souveniers in Form von echten Wahnbachtalsperren Schlamm gesorgt. 




Sehr hartnäckig das Zeugs, wie man hier an den "Slicks" erkennen kann




Einer der Fahrer wurde dann langsam ungeduldig und wollte weiter zum Schild. Leider mussten wir dafür noch so ne blöde Brücke überqueren .


 



Goldsuche?




Hier der Guide bei der Überqerung der Brücke. Welch ein Fotografen aufkommen 




Nun aber wieder zurück zur Frage: Wo ist das Schild?




Brav, mit vorschriftsmäßigen Sicherheitsabstand geht es einige Meter unter dem eigendlichen Wasserspiegel auf der alten Wahnbachtalstraße weiter...


 



zum Tagesziel:



... oder was nur noch davon übrig geblieben ist.

Danach sind wir wieder zurück und haben noch ein Lokal ausprobiert in Braschoß "Zur Talsperre" . Kann man sicher schon mal als Geheimtipp nennen. Jens war sehr zufrieden mit seinen 5 Bratwürsten und Pommes. Wat hat der danach den Berg hoch Gas gegeben.

Danke an Renate, die auch im Sommer Licht dabei hatte .
Spezieller Dank an Jens, der mir sein heiliges Team III Winterpokal Kleid zur verfügung gestellt hat.
Uuuund wahnsinn was ihr alles so an Kleidungsstücken in Euren Rücksäcken mitführt .

Schön das ich Euch getroffen habe, war eine richtig nette kleine Tour .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Liebe Renate,
> ich weiß, denn an der "anderen Brücke" standen wir ca. 1 Stunde vor unserem zusammen Treffen auch, genau an der selben Stelle wo ihr rüber geht.
> An dem Schild waren wir vor 2 Wochen auch. Damals waren wir die 2.!, die es bis dahin auf sich genommen hatten, mit den Schuhen im Schlamm zu versinken. An radeln war da garnicht zu denken. *Bis auf ein winziges Löchelchen im Schild, war es auch noch 100% intakt. Souvenirjäger? Oder Randalierer wie es bibi vermutet?*


 
Ich vermute mal das die Luft das jetzt so langsam zerbröseln läst. Unterhalb vom Schild liegen jedenfalls noch jede Menge Teile. Das Gleiche ist auch am Brückengeländer der Derenbachtalbrücke erkennbar.
Einen dicken Hals bekomme ich, wenn ich schon leere Trinkpäckchen an den Rändern sehe. Merken die Leute eigendlich noch was? Weiter liegen noch jede Menge alte Ölfässer im Wahnbach zwischen Schild und den alten Höfen. So wie die da liegen müssen die aber scheinbar noch aus der Zeit vor der Flutung sein.


----------



## Tazz (6. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schön das ich Euch getroffen habe, war eine richtig nette kleine Tour .



Sei sicher 

 die Freude Dich getroffen zu haben lag auf unserer Seite 



und übrigens  netter Bericht


----------



## Tazz (10. Juli 2008)

Da war ich doch gestern mit ultra2 unterwegs ( weil sein armes geschundenes Knie nicht richtig heilen will, gabs die Tour nur auf Asphalt  )

Tja was soll ich sagen  ..... da standen Solanum und Delgado Mutterseelen alleine im Regen und haben auf 6 Rennradfahrer gewartet 



hmmmm ........ und gewartet, das Rad nochmal kontrolliert ......... kam aber keiner 

 .........



und gewartet ........es kam aber immer noch keiner  

...............




...... ja und das Resultat war das Delgardo ganz alleine gestartet ist 

,



Iris die  Zeit gestoppt hat ........ 





.............. Jens und ich fest entschlossen Delgado einzuholen 



haben wir aber leider nicht  ................. das lag aber sicherlich daran das wir mit MTB`s dort waren und er ein RR hatte ....................................



und es hat übrigens die ganze Zeit geregnet


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2008)

Ergo:

Rennradfahrer sind ganz schöne Warmduscher.

Aber es heißt ja auch *Einzel*-Zeitfahren 


Aber supi Euch getroffen zu haben 

Gruß & Danke für die Bilder

Micha


----------



## Tazz (10. Juli 2008)

Gut das die Bilder auf meinem Handy was geworden sind 

Grüße und man sieht sich


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2008)

Dann auch mal meine Beweisfotos, das es Einen unentwegten gab.





















Noch ein, zwei Bildchen im Album.


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann auch mal meine Beweisfotos, das es Einen unentwegten gab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schöne Bilder; Danke!


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi liebes TEAM 3!!!

Gruesse euch ganz herzlich aus Malaga! Hier ist es gut heiss und ewig sonnig...  So gar kein Bike-Wetter!!!!

Passt jut auf euch auf!

bis denne, eure Aussenstelle


----------



## joscho (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Sonja,

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich im bikefreundlichen Deutschland bin. Über zu viel Sonne können wir uns im Moment nicht beschweren 
Lass es Dir gut gehen und komm ohne Sonnenbrand zurück. Und wenn der Ralf dann aus den Alpen kommt, dann können wir endlich mal wieder eine schöne TEAM III Biergartentour fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Ralf
Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in den Alpen. Komm gut hin, durch und zurück!

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Als Außenstelle solltest Du wissen wie man TEAM III schreibt


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Juli 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich für eine Woche ins Gebrige.
Viel Spaß auf Euren Touren, aber fahrt nichts, wo ich gern dabei wäre!  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (13. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich für eine Woche ins Gebrige.
> Viel Spaß auf Euren Touren, aber fahrt nichts, wo ich gern dabei wäre!
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf


Hab viel Spaß und komm heil zurück!

Team III ist noch beim après MTB Grillen á la Karin.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich für eine Woche ins Gebrige.
> Viel Spaß auf Euren Touren, aber fahrt nichts, wo ich gern dabei wäre!
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf



Na dann hau rein. Und tue endlich was für deine Uphillgeschwindigkeit. Ist so nicht auszuhalten.

Also viel Spass und gesundes Heimkommen.


----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2008)

Ach jetzt isser wesch der Jung 



Schönen Urlaub Ralf und komm gesund wieder 



Das gleiche wünsche ich natürlich auch Soka70 unserer Außenstelle  Grüße nach Malle 

Macht nix was wir nicht auch machen würden 

L.G. Tazz


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

Ist denn gar niemand zu Hause 

  alle in Urlaub ? ........


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Nicht alle.
ABER BALD!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nicht alle.
> ABER BALD!!!



so isses


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

Cool das Du jetzt noch da bist 

wo bei ich Dir aber auch den Urlaub von Herzen gönne  wo gehts denn hin ?


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> so isses



Ja wie  Du auch ?????


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Höhentrainingslager. 10 Tage, halb Training, halb Urlaub, mit Strand, Meer und kaltes Heineken.
In Holland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja wie  Du auch ?????



Höhentraining auf die Zugspitze. Aber vorher noch eine Woche zu hause zum Fit  werden


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Höhentraining auf die Zugspitze.


 
Da liegt doch Schnee


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Höhentrainingslager. 10 Tage, halb Training, halb Urlaub, mit Strand, Meer und kaltes Heineken.
> In Holland




hmmm  .............. liest sich ein wenig anstrengend  .......

Da wünsch ich Dir auf jedenfalls Wolkenloses Wetter 



und super erholsame Faulenzer Tage


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Da liegt doch Schnee




Click-Ski der neue Trend


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> hmmm .............. liest sich ein wenig anstrengend  .......


Nee, halb so wild.
Morgens 2-3 Std Rollen immer schon am Wasser vorbei, und ab Mittags schön mit der Familie Strandburgen bauen und Relaxen.

Bei hoffentlich

Sonnenschein bei 28°Grad


----------



## sibby08 (17. Juli 2008)

Montag muss ich wieder zur Arbeit. Da sind schon wieder 3 Wochen Urlaub rum. Durch die schönen Regentage konnte ich nicht die Tour Erkundungen für die WBT machen wie geplant. Wenn dann mal schönes Wetter war haben wir was unternommen oder es war was zu erledigen.
Super Urlaub war das .
Ich wünsche allen, die ihren Urlaub noch vor sich haben auf jedenfall ganz viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Juli 2008)

Pah, Urlaub wird generell überbewertet.

Ich fahre erst wenn mein Knie wieder in Ordnung ist. Damit ich im Urlaub auch Laufen und Radfahren kann. Will ich wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich könnte.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Super Urlaub war das .
> Ich wünsche allen, die ihren Urlaub noch vor sich haben auf jedenfall ganz viel




Ach komm schon Udo 

 ich hab ja auch jetzt Urlaub ......... 

Also ich hab zwar noch eine Woche länger als Du , aber das Wetter ist ja auch nicht besser 

Ich mache mir einfach gute Laune  ..... dann kaufe ich mir was  ...... oder höre Musik 

 .......... oder Singe mir was 

......... oder entmiste den Keller ............ oder reisse das Wohnzimmer auseinander............. oder oder oder  


Es gibt immer was zum schaffen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich mache mir einfach gute Laune


z.B. Cape Epic Video gucken



Tazz schrieb:


> ..... dann kaufe ich mir was


z.B. etwas von Tune


Tazz schrieb:


> ...... oder höre Musik


Tour de France von Kraftwerk


Tazz schrieb:


> .......... oder Singe mir was


mir san mim radel da


Tazz schrieb:


> ......... oder entmiste den Keller ...


Oh da ist sie ja, die erste Urkunde vom ersten Marathon


Tazz schrieb:


> ......... oder reisse das Wohnzimmer auseinander...


Um das Lieblings Bike an die Wand zuhängen


Tazz schrieb:


> .......... oder oder oder


----------



## sibby08 (17. Juli 2008)

Na ja was soll´s dafür habe ich mich (und auch unser Conbey) wieder für die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Sportschießen Ende August quallifiziert 

. Bei Conbey war es ja sicher, aber ich musste bis heute Abend 18:00 noch zittern.

Aber mal wieder zurück zum Biken. Wie sieht es mit Euch am Samstag hier aus?


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> z.B. Cape Epic Video gucken
> 
> 
> z.B. etwas von Tune
> ...




Sehr schöne Interpretation 



Ähnlich ist es auch 

 ............ aber nur *so ungefähr *


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...Es gibt immer was zum schaffen



Klingt irgendwie nach Denen hier


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Na ja was soll´s dafür habe ich mich (und auch unser Conbey) wieder für die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Sportschießen Ende August quallifiziert
> 
> . Bei Conbey war es ja sicher, aber ich musste bis heute Abend 18:00 noch zittern.
> 
> Aber mal wieder zurück zum Biken. Wie sieht es mit Euch am Samstag hier aus?



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch

 Udo*

Und Du schreibst von einem blöden Urlaub  ist doch super 

Samstag hab ich Urlaub


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie nach Denen hier



Auch nicht schlecht  ........aber wir können uns hier keine Verluste leisten  ...... wird sonst *zu* still


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Na ja was soll´s dafür habe ich mich (und auch unser Conbey) wieder für die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Sportschießen Ende August quallifiziert
> 
> . Bei Conbey war es ja sicher, aber ich musste bis heute Abend 18:00 noch zittern.



Liegts daran das der Bengel nur halb so alt ist wie du? Und dementsprechend weniger zittert?Trotzdem Glückwunsch.



sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder zurück zum Biken. Wie sieht es mit Euch am Samstag hier aus?



Der Doc sagte am Montag ich solle in nächster Zeit (also 4 Spritzen weiter) das Rad mal besser flach halten. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## sibby08 (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und Du schreibst von einem blöden Urlaub  ist doch super


 
Ähm der eine Wettkampf war im März und der andere Ende Mai. Die Limitzahlen sind jetzt erst veröffentlicht worden...

Wenn Du Samstag Urlaub hast kannste ja mit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder zurück zum Biken. Wie sieht es mit Euch am Samstag hier aus?



Prinzipiell gerne. Aber die Vorhersage sieht ja recht übel aus. Da weiche ich ggf. lieber auf den So. aus. Außerdem muss das bis dahin mit meinem neuen HR klappen.

Ciao...
joerg

Ach ja, Urlaub mache ich wahrscheinlich ab nächster Woche vier Wochen lang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wenn das Wetter gut genug ist.


----------



## Conbey (18. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Na ja was soll´s dafür habe ich mich (und auch unser Conbey) wieder für die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Sportschießen Ende August quallifiziert
> 
> . Bei Conbey war es ja sicher, aber ich musste bis heute Abend 18:00 noch zittern.



     

Na da hat die Warterei ja endlich ein Ende!!

Glückwunsch auch von mir!! 
Aber du weißt ja...wenn es hart auf hart kommt, darfst du immer einen Ring weniger haben als meiner einer!!


----------



## Conbey (18. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Liegts daran das der Bengel nur halb so alt ist wie du? Und dementsprechend weniger zittert?Trotzdem Glückwunsch.



 hallo hallo!!! 1. bin ich bestimmt kein Bengel  und 2. auch nicht halb so alt wie der gute Udo! 

Ist wie beim Fahrrad fahren! Training Training Training und ein bißchen Talent. 

So jetzt aber genug von der Schießerei...


----------



## joscho (18. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> hallo hallo!!! 1. bin ich bestimmt kein Bengel  und 2. auch nicht halb so alt wie der gute Udo!



Ach, dafür hat sich der Udo aber gut gehalten - sieht man ihm gar nicht an


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ist wie beim Fahrrad fahren! Training Training Training und ein bißchen Talent.




Dann machst du mir langsam Angst,heißt das du willst das Fahrrad fahren auch so trainieren wie das schießen


----------



## Merlin (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

falls jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde durch die Wahner Heide bzw. Talsperre hat...bitte sehr.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juli 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> falls jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde durch die Wahner Heide bzw. Talsperre hat...bitte sehr.



*Danke schöööööööön *

bin dabei


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, dafür hat sich der Udo aber gut gehalten - sieht man ihm gar nicht an


 
Der Bengel ist auch schon Ü-30 .
Ich noch *U*-40 

.
Ja und gut gehalten aber ich mich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Conbey (19. Juli 2008)

*UDO*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2008)

Conbey schrieb:


> *UDO*


 
Ja was ?


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> falls jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde durch die Wahner Heide bzw. Talsperre hat...bitte sehr.





*Hallo Tom  @Merlin huhu* 

Vielen Dank für die sehr lustige 

 und unterhaltsame Runde mit soooo vielen netten Bikern  
das grüne Fröschlein  war auch dabei  was für eine Freude 
es hat mir sehr viel Vergnügen bereitet ....... sogar die Geschichte im Sand  Frank @Cheetah der heute ja nicht genug davon haben konnte ..... ich habe es jedenfalls geschafft ohne mich hinzusemmeln 

*Alles in allen super gelungen* 


 ..... Milchkaffee in der Sieglinde ... beim Regen eine Regenjacke dabei ........

*UND * @ Asphaltjunkie Vielen Dank für´s ans Auto bringen , bei später Strömenden Regen


----------



## Merlin (21. Juli 2008)

> @ Asphaltjunkie Vielen Dank für´s ans Auto bringen , bei später Strömenden Regen



Oha, seid ihr noch in den Regen gekommen? Boris und ich nämlich nicht mehr, obwohl wir deutlich länger unterwegs waren...aber anscheinend in die bessere Richtung.


----------



## Prophet07 (21. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hallo Tom  @Merlin huhu*
> 
> Vielen Dank für die sehr lustige
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juli 2008)

Da schließe ich mich doch mal vorbehaltlos meinen Vorrednern an.

Schön wars. Auch wenn der Antrieb meines Rades anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## Rippi94 (21. Juli 2008)

Danke für die tolle Tour und das ständige Warten
und vielen Dank an Dieter, der mich vor dem sicheren Tod durch Erfrieren  gerettet hat 
Susi (bald auch mit eigenem Namen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Tom,

danke für die gemütliche Plauderrunde in der schönen Natur

War mal wieder seeeeeehr schön, "alte" bekannte Gesichter zu sehen HOFFE auf Wiederholung.

So ganz trocken bin ich auch nicht nach Hause gekommen, kaum hat mich Tom verlassen, fing es an zu regnen

Hier mal meine GPS Aufzeichnung ohne An- und Abfahrt.




Hier mit An- und Abfahrt:




Viele liebe Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Grafik Boris  hat mir auch mal wieder  sehr gefallen 

 , gerne wieder 



Rippi94 schrieb:


> Danke für die tolle Tour und das ständige Warten
> und vielen Dank an Dieter, der mich vor dem sicheren Tod durch Erfrieren  gerettet hat
> Susi (bald auch mit eigenem Namen!)



Hey Susi kannste ja behalten den Nick  soll Sohnemann sich kreativ zeigen   

Schön das Du dabei warst  und nicht erfroren bist 

Bis demnächst 
Renate


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2008)

Dann bedanke ich mich doch auch mal: Für die rege Teilnahme und bei meinen beiden Streckenabschnittsguides *asphaltjunkie *und *cheetah*!

@Frosch: 85 Km / 850 Hm...war das unsere Tour? Wow...


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2008)

Melde mich schon mal wieder zurück von dort: 





Ein paar Bilder stelle ich demnächst noch ein...


----------



## Schnegge (22. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Melde mich schon mal wieder zurück von dort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könntest du bitte die Person auf der linken Seite mit Neonfarben einfärben... damit sie besser zu erkennen ist


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> könntest du bitte die Person auf der linken Seite mit Neonfarben einfärben... damit sie besser zu erkennen ist



Die Person links??? 
Ach, Du meinst die Milka-Kuh! 
Die ist uns immer hinterher gelaufen. Wir haben sie Martin getauft


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Melde mich schon mal wieder zurück von dort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh was für eine Freude 



schön daß Du wieder da bist  

Aber die *Martinkuh* hat *mein* Trikot an .............. wie kann das denn sein ? 

und was haste mir denn mitgebracht  ............. schönes Wetter ? .......... steile Berge ? ............. super Luft ? ............. oder bist* Du* nur mal wieder so super Fit  das keiner mit Dir mithalten kann ? 

Ich ess schon Schokolade vor lauter Neid ........



Bis zur nächsten Tour  ich freue mich  ( noch ! und frage nicht nach meinem Gewicht  )


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Person links???
> Ach, Du meinst die Milka-Kuh!
> Die ist uns immer hinterher gelaufen. Wir haben sie Martin getauft



Zur Identifizierung des "Rechten"...

...ich hätte da noch ein Bild mit ihm auf'ner Bank.


----------



## soka70 (25. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Melde mich schon mal wieder zurück von dort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja wo sind sie denn???? 

Ich verabschiede mich wiedermal für eine Woche (fahre hoch in den Norden nach Borkum) und gurke mit dem Radel ein wenig durch die Dünenlandschaft. Ab August gibts dann aber keine Ausreden mehr, sollte aufs Bike und Kondition für den Gardasee aufbauen.... oh je!!!!

Dem lieben Team III (habs kapiert lieber Joscho) schöne Touren bei geilem Wetter und bis bald.....

Eure Außenstelle


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Person links???
> Ach, Du meinst die Milka-Kuh!
> Die ist uns immer hinterher gelaufen. Wir haben sie Martin getauft



Die ist mir auch schon hinterhergelaufen...





aber wie gesagt in Neonfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Die ist mir auch schon hinterhergelaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott

Jörg nimm das Bild daraus. Du bist sonst schuld wenn unser Fred zugemacht wird.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott
> 
> Jörg nimm das Bild daraus. Du bist sonst schuld wenn unser Fred zugemacht wird.


*Also, ich mag die Farbe!*


----------



## Prophet07 (26. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Also, ich mag die Farbe!*



Ja, die Farbe ist klasse für Mensch ärgere dich nicht Figuren.
Für Bikeklamotten bin ich etwas unsicher


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Die ist mir auch schon hinterhergelaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist* definitiv nicht  mein Trikot* .......... 



*Bin ich froh* 



Oh je schlimmer gehts aber auch echt nicht 




*Was für ein farbenfrohes fröhliches Wochenende*



Team III zieht bloß dieses* BLAU *vor.


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja wo sind sie denn????
> Kondition für den Gardasee aufbauen.... oh je!!!!
> 
> Eure Außenstelle



*Nachtrag *


Allerliebste Außenstelle 

Das wird aber auch höchste Zeit das Du mal wieder auf´s Rad kommst 

 ..... das ist ja sowas von lange her ...........




Hast Du sowas wie Urlaubsstress ?

Mach das Du bald mal wieder mit uns fährst .......

Gruß nach Borkum


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2008)

Mal eine Tour ohne Joscho und ohne Aussenstelle (soll sich ja laut Insiderkreisen demnächst geradezu dramatisch ändern).

Nochmal die Reha-Tour in Erinnerung an den leider viel zu früh von uns gegangenen Handlampe. Vielleicht kriegt er sich ja auch wieder ein. Wäre schon schön.





Konfuses Skepsis ob der zu erwartenden Trails:









Das breite Grinsen nach den Trails vermochte die Kamera nicht einzufangen.


----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2008)

Ja, das war wirklich schön  .....

Das war die damalige Reha-Tour für Daywalker74 von der Handlampe 



 
mal wieder mit den Jungs durch den Busch zu ro*lll*en .
Also wie schon von ultra2 erwähnt leider ohne joscho und ohne Außenstelle  (beide im Urlaub)

Tja die Wege waren mal so 




gelegentlich mal so 


 


oder auch mal so 





Das Wetter war mir mal wieder etwas zu warm 

 hab den Weg zwischen dem Weinberg aber trotzdem hoch geschafft ...............................  meine Teamko*lll*egen werden wohl das nächste mal Ohrenstopfen tragen ...................... ( ihr müßt entschuldigen  , ich bin ein Mädchen und darf dashalb auch weinerlich sein  )

Jo, und bevor ich mich den Weinberg hochgequelt habe 






 , hab ich die Serpentinen am Steinerberg bis auf die allerletzte super geschafft 



und apropo *Steinerberg * 

Neue Besitzer , super Bedienung   sogar mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht ....... also Anfahrt lohnt

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Team III,

hat das Rad vom Konfusen gehalten?

Wie sieht es mit nächstem Samstag aus? Lust auf vieeeeele Trails im Ahrtal?

Würde mich über Anmeldungen freuen, auch wenn ich nicht bei Eurer großen Tour dabei war. Klappte halt an dem Tag nicht.


----------



## Merlin (29. Juli 2008)

> Neue Besitzer , super Bedienung   sogar mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht ....... also Anfahrt lohnt



Das klingt doch mal gut, danke für die Info!


@grüner Frosch: Schade, du machst die Trailrunde wirklich an dem Wochenende, an dem ich nicht da bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Juli 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das klingt doch mal gut, danke für die Info!
> 
> 
> @grüner Frosch: Schade, du machst die Trailrunde wirklich an dem Wochenende, an dem ich nicht da bin...




Keine Sorge, nenne mir einen Termin und wir fahren das Ganze noch einmal. Wird halt nie langweilig dort


----------



## Tazz (29. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> hat das Rad vom Konfusen gehalten?
> 
> ...




Ähmm 

................. Huhu Boris , ich weiß garnicht wie ich es beschreiben könnte 

............... aber ich glaube Du hast meinen Bericht nicht richtig gelesen .......

Ich bin zwar die Berge gerne* runter* gefahren 

 aber *nicht*  gerne *rauf*




Hast eine sehr schöne Tour reingestellt , aber wenn ich mit kommen würde , müßtest Du so langsam fahren ........ da muß ich leider passen 

  Die Jungs wollten eventuell  einmal zur Hochen Acht , wenn der Event dann soweit ist  da könnte man ja dann gemeinsam fahren ........

Aso !!! Das Rad vom Konfuzius hat übrigens gehalten 

*UND* denk doch einmal an mich und stell ne Tour mit* langsam */ mittel ein  da würde auch ich dann mitfahren 


Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *UND* denk doch einmal an mich und stell ne Tour mit* langsam */ mittel ein  da würde auch ich dann mitfahren
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Renate



Hab ich da die falsche Tour vom Frosch gesehen Samstag soll es doch langsam/mittel werden

ZITAT Grüner Frosch
die nächste Ahrrunde steht an.

Diesemal ist wieder ein Trailfeuerwerk zu erwarten.

Es sind schwierige techn. Passagen dabei, Umfahrung möglich oder halt mal ein paar Meter schieben. Wie Frau/Mann möchte und kann/will.

----------------------------------------------
GANZ WICHTIG: DAS TEMPO IST SEEEHR GEMÜTLICH. Und es wird sich während der Tour auch nicht ändern.
----------------------------------------------

DAHER AUCH DIE TOURDAUER!!!!!!! ES MÜSSEN ÜBER  HM bewältigt werden, die Aufgrund des Tempo sich aber relativ leicht gestalten werden. Ausstieg jederzeit möglich.


Also, alle Gemütlichfahrer und welche die es mal langsam angehen wollen, sind eingeladen!
ZITAT Ende

Oder liegt es eher an der Startzeit 
Wegen der bin ich auch noch am überlegen 

Grüße Tom


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2008)

Tom , genau* das *hab ich auch gelesen  

Aber !!!!! ich bin der Meinung das ihr noch langsamer fahren müßt als angenommen  *uuuunnnd * ich war gerade erst dort *uuunnnd *  zur hohen Acht wollte ich doch auch noch .......... das wäre ja dann in ca. 14 Tagen .........

Ansonsten hättest Du sicherlich recht   

Aber euch wünsche ich super viel Spaß ...... ich kann leider nicht mit , wegen oben aufgeführten Gründen


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tom , genau* das *hab ich auch gelesen
> 
> Aber !!!!! ich bin der Meinung das ihr noch langsamer fahren müßt als angenommen  *uuuunnnd * ich war gerade erst dort *uuunnnd *  zur hohen Acht wollte ich doch auch noch .......... das wäre ja dann in ca. 14 Tagen .........
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAbeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr: Das Tempo ist  wirklich laaaangsaaaaaaammmmmmmm. 

UND das ist nicht mit der Tour zur Hohen Acht zu vergleichen - weil: Samstag Trails o.E. ; Hohe Acht = sehr wenige Trails aber sehr schöne Landschaft. Da bin ich wahrscheinlich auch als Guide unterwegs.

Aber wenn se nicht wollen, bin keinem böse.


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag*







 lieber Rallef​
Lass Dich reich beschenken (nicht von uns)



Habe leider keine Zeit für weitere Smileys, muß schnell noch zu einem TEAM III - Event 
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (30. Juli 2008)

*Das wünsch ich dir:​*


----------



## sibby08 (31. Juli 2008)

Ralf, auch von mir alles gute noch nachträglich zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Ich wünsche Dir viele, schöne und sturzfreie Trails und was man sonst noch so Männern in unserem Alter alles wünscht


----------



## Merlin (31. Juli 2008)

Ja Mensch, dann mal happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Günni69 (31. Juli 2008)

Wünsche auch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2008)

uih,
der Rallef hat Geburtstag gehabt!?

Dann mal schnell noch herzliche Glückwünsche hinterhergesendet 

Sonne satt war ja vorhanden 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2008)

Ralf, bist Du nicht schon in einem Alter, wo das Gratulieren wehtut? 
Bleibst Du im Forum aktiv???
Trotzdem auch von mir ein herzliches ALLES GUTE & BLEIB GESUND!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ralf, bist Du nicht schon in einem Alter, wo das Gratulieren wehtut?
> Bleibst Du im Forum aktiv???





Nein, aus dem Alter bin ich raus! 
Ich bleibe im Forum aktiv. 

*Danke Euch allen für die netten Glückwünsche!*


----------



## ultra2 (31. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAbeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr: Das Tempo ist  wirklich laaaangsaaaaaaammmmmmmm.
> 
> UND das ist nicht mit der Tour zur Hohen Acht zu vergleichen - weil: Samstag Trails o.E. ; Hohe Acht = sehr wenige Trails aber sehr schöne Landschaft. Da bin ich wahrscheinlich auch als Guide unterwegs.
> 
> Aber wenn se nicht wollen, bin keinem böse.



Ich würde schon gerne, aber erst nach der "Hohen Acht" und nachdem der Doc keine Spritzen mehr ins Knie gibt und die Startzeit etwas humaner ist...

Auf jeden Fall komme ich auf das Angebot zurück.


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit nächstem Samstag aus? Lust auf vieeeeele Trails im Ahrtal?



Hallo Boris,
ich hätte großes Interesse an der Tour!  Der letzte Sonntag hat Lust auf Ahrtrails gemacht 
Am Samstag um 9 ist mir allerdings etwas früh, zumal ich am Freitag Abend noch eingeladen bin... 
Bei dieser Tour:


grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, nenne mir einen Termin und wir fahren das Ganze noch einmal. Wird halt nie langweilig dort


wäre ich allerdings dann dabei 
Vielleicht ein, zwei Stündchen später starten für die weit Angereisten 
Dann lässt sich auch sicher das ein oder andere TEAM III-Mitglied noch überreden 

Grüße
Ralf

PS: Ja, das Rad hat gehalten, und ich weiß inzwischen sogar die Lagerbezeichnung!


----------



## joscho (1. August 2008)

Hi Sonja, hi TEAM,



soka70 schrieb:


> Ja wo sind sie denn????



*Hier !*

War ne Woche am Wasser. Da habe ich dann auch mal das Rad zur Seite gelegt...





und mich auf's Brett gestellt.








> Ab August gibts dann aber keine Ausreden mehr, sollte aufs Bike und Kondition für den Gardasee aufbauen.... oh je!!!!


Es *ist *August. Wo bist Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (1. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> ich hätte großes Interesse an der Tour!  Der letzte Sonntag hat Lust auf Ahrtrails gemacht
> Am Samstag um 9 ist mir allerdings etwas früh, zumal ich am Freitag Abend noch eingeladen bin...
> Bei dieser Tour:
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

wir werden wohl noch einen Termin mit Herrn Merlin und späterem Startzeitpunkt finden

Viel Erfolg beim Lagertausch.

Boris.


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2008)

*Willkommen zurück joscho *

 
hoffe Du hattest eine menge Spaß 

 und bist gut erholt 

Freue mich auf die morgige Tour  ( hoffentlich )



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> wir werden wohl noch einen Termin mit Herrn Merlin und späterem Startzeitpunkt finden
> 
> ...



*Da will ich aber dann auch mit *



Sofern ich die hohe Acht bewältigen kann 

Und ich meine Beleuchtung vom Frank wieder habe 

Den Wahnsinnigen ( übliche Verdächtige 

) wünsche Ich übrigens viel Erfolg beim 24 Stundenrennen auf das ihr ein schönes Wochenende ohne Pannen und Katastrophen erlebt..........

Liebe grüße
Renate


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2008)

*Gestern waren wir in Nideggen * ...




Bei der Abfahrt hatten wir eine menge Spaß es ging erst ein mal sehr lange herunter .............. nach der Abfahrt folgten wir einem schönen Pfad der sich eine ganze Weile im Tal entlang schlängelte   bis wir an einem uns schon bekannten Punkt wiederfanden  .... he he he ....... der erste Verfahrer ................. ein kleines Stück mußten wir zurück um einfach anders ab zu biegen  ....... gut  auch das war falsch wie sich später herausstellte ....... nagut da gab es noch ne Möglichkeit  ca. mit 28% -30 % Steigung den Berg rauf ............. für mich leider nicht fahrbar  aber unser Konfuse  war schneller oben als ich gucken konnte 


*Ach das macht er aber auch sowas von schön * tja nix desto trotz glaube ich das wir dort auch nicht den richtigen weg eingeschlagen hatten , aber irgendwie sind wir dann doch wieder auf den Track gekommen ,. sind dann einen schönen Trail runter und kamen an einem See raus 



....... he he he ............... Tja , kurz nach dem Foto gabs dann den nächsten Verfahrer ............ und wieder eine Schiebe Passage .... diesmal gabs dann ganz oben* keinen* Weg mehr dem wir hätten folgen können  

 .... also ab durch die Hecke  bis wir irgendwie wieder auf den *fast *richtigen Weg kamen ............ so langsam kam uns der Gedanke das mit dem Track etwas nicht in Ordnung war/ist ............ aber was ?

......



wir sind nach etwas herrumirren und diesmal nicht so Schweiß treibender schiebe Passage doch wieder auf den Track gekommen und folgten nun dem Weg um das Ufer des Sees ........ schön zu fahren ( endlich !).....

Ja so ging es dann auch fröhlich weiter ..... Jörg hatte noch ein anderes Rad ins Auge gefaßt 



verwarf das ganze dann aber doch ,da der Lenker komisch Montiert war
 .... wir haben uns dann jedenfalls meist in der nähe des Tracks auf der weiterfahrt befunden .... immer so ein bisschen links davon .... oder ein bisschen rechts ..........
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich schon am absoluten ende 

...... ( und ich bin großartig im Jammern )..... na ja wir hatten uns dann noch ein zweimal verfahren



 ...... sind dann aber nach langem hin und her doch wieder am Auto angekommen 

Fazit der Tour  wir sind dem Track falsch herum gefolgt  , daher die große Anzahl an Schiebe Passagen die wohl anders herum schön und interessant zu fahren gewesen  wären......
Ich glaube 51 km ( gefühlte 120km ) und ca. 1100 hms ( gefühlte 2200hms )und ich war am ende 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (3. August 2008)

Aber es waren auch schöne Abschnitte dabei


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2008)

> Den Wahnsinnigen ( übliche Verdächtige ) wünsche Ich übrigens viel Erfolg beim *24 Stundenrennen* auf das ihr ein schönes Wochenende ohne Pannen und *Katastrophen* erlebt..........



Es waren nur 9 Stunden, von Sonnenuntergang bis Aufgang. In der erwähnten Katastrophe wähnten wir uns schon fast drin, ging dann aber doch alles noch glatt und Balu tauchte "nur" etwas verdreckt wieder auf...

Ansonsten hat es wieder mal Spaß gemacht, die nächtlichen Wälder im Renntempo unsicher zu machen!


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Es waren nur 9 Stunden, von Sonnenuntergang bis Aufgang. In der erwähnten Katastrophe wähnten wir uns schon fast drin, ging dann aber doch alles noch glatt und Balu tauchte "nur" etwas verdreckt wieder auf...
> 
> Ansonsten hat es wieder mal Spaß gemacht, die nächtlichen Wälder im Renntempo unsicher zu machen!



Ja wie ? ist "Schlaflos im Sattel" nur eine 9 Stunden Veranstaltung  ich dachte es wäre ein 24 Stundenrennen ...........

*Aber schön das es euch gefallen hat 
*


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2008)

> ist "Schlaflos im Sattel" nur eine 9 Stunden Veranstaltung



Ja, ca. 9h von Sonnenuntergang bis Aufgang. Also ein reines Nachtrennen.


----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2008)

Da hier gerade sonst nix passiert, also mein schönstes Ferienerlebnis.

Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich heute alleine los durfte (ein Teil krank, zwei Teile im wichtigsten heimischen Forst), habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und bin mal schnell zur Dhünntalsperre gehuscht. Mit der Stadtschlampe:









Fazit: Man kann tatsächlich mit dem Dingen ins Gelände. Selbst das billige Vorderrad hat gehalten. Was man letztens von seinem Hinterrad-Pendant nicht behaupten konnte:





Tourdaten:

75,9 Km
860 Hm 
17,7 Km/h 
76,2 SpeedMax
(steht zur Verifizierung alles im Polar)

Gps-Track habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht aufgezeichnet. Man weiß ja nie wo die später landen... Unmengen an holländischen Bussen und Engländern...


----------



## Konfuzius (6. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tourdaten:
> 
> 75,9 Km
> 860 Hm
> ...



Aha, sieht so aus, als hätte Dir der Doc heute Morgen das Radfahren nicht verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (7. August 2008)

> Mit der Stadtschlampe



So eine schicke Gabel an einer Stadtsch****, ääh....am Alltagsrad! Zu schade!


----------



## ultra2 (7. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aha, sieht so aus, als hätte Dir der Doc heute Morgen das Radfahren nicht verboten



Leider aber den Rest. Vortschreitende Arthrose und vortschreitender Knorpelabbau. Also schnell nochmal los, bevor das auch nicht mehr geht.


----------



## ultra2 (7. August 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> So eine schicke Gabel an einer Stadtsch****, ääh....am Alltagsrad! Zu schade!



Ja Tom, das Rädchen hat sich zwischenzeitlich schon ein wenig gemausert. Aber es kann sich anstrengen wie es will, aus einem Cannondingens wird kein Scott.


----------



## Tazz (7. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja Tom, das Rädchen hat sich zwischenzeitlich schon ein wenig gemausert. Aber es kann sich anstrengen wie es will, aus einem Cannondingens wird kein Scott.



Es wird sich auch nicht zum Schrott verwandeln wollen ..............



P.S. :Ich finde es wirklich schei**e mit Deinem Knie


----------



## soka70 (7. August 2008)

Huhu liebes Team III,
die Ferien neigen sich dem Ende und ich muss aufs Bike zum Training für die nächsten Ferien!

Also, falls Ihr in den nächsten Wochen ne smarte, einfache und nicht zu heftige Tour plant, gebt der Außenstelle doch bitte Bescheid!!!!

Danke.....

Hoffe Euch allen geht es bis auf das ein oder andere Zipperlein gut!!!


----------



## joscho (8. August 2008)

Hi Sonja,



soka70 schrieb:


> Also, falls Ihr in den nächsten Wochen ne smarte, einfache und nicht zu heftige Tour plant, gebt der Außenstelle doch bitte Bescheid!!!!



wir haben ja tatsächlich die Idee am 17. uns auf den Weg zur hohen Acht zu machen (http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html) - hüstel  Ob wir das wirklich tun, und vor allem wie weit wir kommen, steht noch in den Sternen. Aber die von Dir gewünschten Attribute wird die Tour wohl nicht erfüllen. Ebenso die für Morgen geplante "Trainingsrunde" (ca. 70 km, 1650 hm).

Wir würden uns natürlich überaus freuen, Dich in unserer Mitte begrüßen zu dürfen und nehmen Dich gerne mit - wenn Du magst 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (9. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab Lust noch eine gemütliche Runde Richtung 7GB oder Wahnbachtalsperre zu drehen. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mit kommt. Ich mache jetzt erst noch meinen Hund müde und will dann so gegen 15 bis 15:30 Uhr ab Hennef Geistingen starten.
Also, wenn jemand mit möchte, ich schau um kurz vor 15 Uhr noch mal rein oder Ihr simst mir auf die 01719721160

Gruß Dieter


----------



## soka70 (9. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Sonja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... mit dem Mopped komme ich glatt mit  ansonsten scheinen mir Eure Angebote viel zu anstrengend, was ist los? Befindet Ihr euch im Trainingslager für den Winterpokal? Wo sind die gemütlichen Team III mit Verfahrgarantie und Milchkaffee ohne Ende Touren???? 

Wie werden uns garantiert bald sehen!!! Viel Spaß morgen!!!!!


----------



## joscho (9. August 2008)

Und wieder mal eine würdige TEAM III Tour 
Gestartet ca. 11:00 Uhr, zu Hause ca. 21:00 Uhr, 1 x Biergarten, 1 x Italiener und zig mal Trails rauf und runter. Ca. 50 km, ca. 1000 hm.

Bild des Tages:


----------



## Konfuzius (9. August 2008)

Düsseldorfer Trailmassaker.
Naja, ganz so schlimm wars nicht, aber es waren viele schöne Trails dabei. 
Hätt ich als Kölner von der Gegend gar nicht gedacht 



 





 



Ein paar Hindernisse gabs auch ...





... und natürlich schöne Gegend.





Und es entwickelt sich langsam zur Tradition auf Touren auch mal andere Räder auszuprobieren:





Dieses gefiel nicht, da die Federung etwas hart war...


----------



## Tazz (9. August 2008)

Ja doch  ......

*das war super* 

Und das sind meine Bilder des Tages








Und zu guter letzt noch diese Panne 



Mit diesem mehrfach geflickten Schlauch 




Schöne Grüße  

Renate


----------



## joscho (10. August 2008)

Während auf dem einen Monitor die Steuer auf ihre Bearbeitung wartet, auf dem anderen ein wenig Olympia läuft - beides nicht so richtig spannend - lese ich auf dem dritten Schirm "Der Dealer Olympias" (http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,571031,00.html).
Sehr sympathisch dieser Herr Heredia. Endlich mal keine Alibi- und Heuchelnummer. Lesenswert!


----------



## joscho (10. August 2008)

Hi Team,

habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut - das gestern war ein Erlkönig. Bisher hat Radon keinen solchen Rahmen im Angebot. Schön, dass auch nächstes Jahr die Team-Lackierung im Angebot ist - der Trent geht ja zum Drittrad 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Team,
> 
> habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut - das gestern war ein Erlkönig.
> 
> ...



Ich wußte, das ich das schon irgendwo gesehen habe...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=341936&highlight=neue+Radon


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich hab Lust noch eine gemütliche Runde Richtung 7GB oder Wahnbachtalsperre zu drehen. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mit kommt. Ich mache jetzt erst noch meinen Hund müde und will dann so gegen 15 bis 15:30 Uhr ab Hennef Geistingen starten.
> Also, wenn jemand mit möchte, ich schau um kurz vor 15 Uhr noch mal rein oder Ihr simst mir auf die 01719721160
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo Dieter 

Wir danken für die nette Einladung  wir waren aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf der Strecke 

Ich hoffe Du hast noch jemanden für Dein Projekt gefunden  das Wetter war dafür ja traumhaft 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2008)

Spät aber immerhin. Mein Beitrag zur Trailrunde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> .... mit dem Mopped komme ich glatt mit  ansonsten scheinen mir Eure Angebote viel zu anstrengend, was ist los? Befindet Ihr euch im Trainingslager für den Winterpokal? Wo sind die gemütlichen Team III mit Verfahrgarantie und Milchkaffee ohne Ende Touren????
> 
> Wie werden uns garantiert bald sehen!!! Viel Spaß morgen!!!!!



Hallo liebste Aussenstelle,

es werden auch wieder kürzere und flachere Touren kommen. Ich freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> .... mit dem Mopped komme ich glatt mit  ansonsten scheinen mir Eure Angebote viel zu anstrengend, was ist los? Befindet Ihr euch im Trainingslager für den Winterpokal? Wo sind die gemütlichen Team III mit Verfahrgarantie und Milchkaffee ohne Ende Touren????
> 
> Wie werden uns garantiert bald sehen!!! Viel Spaß morgen!!!!!



*Liebe Sonja !!!! das frage ich mich auch *


obwohl den Kaffee gibbet immer noch 

 ........ und die Verfahrergarantie hatten wir bei der vorletzten Tour .........

Hmmmmm ......... also alles wie immer 



Also *komm* doch wieder* mit* 

Grüße und so 

P.S.: Wir hatten gestern super viel Spaß


----------



## joscho (11. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> .... mit dem Mopped komme ich glatt mit



Keine schlechte Idee  Das TEAM III Begleitfahrzeug fehlt uns ja noch  Du könntest dann Kaffee und Kuchen bzw. Schnittchen reichen 



> ansonsten scheinen mir Eure Angebote viel zu anstrengend, was ist los?


Weiß auch nicht  Irgendwie sind uns die gemütlichen 300-400 hm Touren ausgegangen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das in Kürze wieder in den Griff bekommen. So eine nette Runde um die Sieglinde könnte mal wieder jemand anbieten 



> Wie werden uns garantiert bald sehen!!!


Das hoffe ich doch sehr.

Schöne Woche
joerg


----------



## soka70 (11. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also *komm* doch wieder* mit*



Samstag?!?!?!? Steht was "fahrbares" an???


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Samstag?!?!?!? Steht was "fahrbares" an???



Zum einen hoffe ich das Du einen hervorragenden Start an der neuen Schule hattest/ hast 



zum anderen ......... also wir wollen ja immer noch zur hohen Acht .... das wäre genau dieses Wochenende ......... ich glaube da fahren wir am Sonntag genug 


diesen Samstag sag ich mal eher ab 



Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## joscho (12. August 2008)

Hi,

die aktuellen Vorhersagen für So. sehen ja nicht gerade gut aus  Und wenn es im Vorfeld auch nur am pi***** ist, dann muss ich mich am Sonntag weder um fünf aus dem Bett noch danach zig Stunden durch den Matsch quälen.
Wir sollten also für Samstag etwas "gemütliches" ins Auge fassen, falls der Sonntag absäuft. Zum Bsp. den S-Weg 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die aktuellen Vorhersagen für So. sehen ja nicht gerade gut aus  Und wenn es im Vorfeld auch nur am pi***** ist, dann muss ich mich am Sonntag weder um fünf aus dem Bett noch danach zig Stunden durch den Matsch quälen.
> Wir sollten also für Samstag etwas "gemütliches" ins Auge fassen, falls der Sonntag absäuft. Zum Bsp. den S-Weg
> ...



Nein, nein... das Wetter am WE wird phantastisch, schließlich sind wir in Rodalben auf dem Felsenwanderweg.
Sollte Eure Außenstelle (Frau S aus H) bei Euch mitfahren am WE...
die bei Anreise mitgebrachte schlechte Laune und Unlust legt sich nach der Tour und weicht einem entspannten Lächeln!! Sie kann es noch! Und sie beißt nicht


----------



## ultra2 (12. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte Eure Außenstelle (Frau S aus H) bei Euch mitfahren am WE...
> die bei Anreise mitgebrachte schlechte Laune und Unlust legt sich nach der Tour und weicht einem entspannten Lächeln!! Sie kann es noch! Und sie beißt nicht



Unsere Aussenstelle hat meines Wissens noch nie gebissen. Also zumindest nicht auf unseren Touren.


----------



## joscho (12. August 2008)

Und lächeln tut sie auch immer - wenn eine Kamera in der Nähe ist. Also auf unseren Touren dauernd 

Was ist los Sonja  Vermisst Du uns so sehr, dass es Dir schon die Laune vermiest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Unsere Aussenstelle hat meines Wissens noch nie gebissen. Also zumindest nicht auf unseren Touren.



Bei uns auch noch nicht, aber Sonntag hatte ich anfangs schon ein wenig Angst!


----------



## joscho (12. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bei uns auch noch nicht, aber Sonntag hatte ich anfangs schon ein wenig Angst!



Hm, was war denn los  Erzähl - wir sind doch unter uns


----------



## Prophet07 (12. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter
> 
> Wir danken für die nette Einladung  wir waren aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf der Strecke
> 
> ...



Hallo Renate
vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme, aber ich bin da leider alleine los 
Bin einfach zur Löwenburg und übern Ölberg zurück, das tankt prima Kondition und die kann ich im Alter gut gebrauchen 

Hoffe man sieht sich

Liebe Grüße
Dieter


----------



## soka70 (12. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hm, was war denn los  Erzähl - wir sind doch unter uns




HALLO!!!!!??????!!!!!






Wat is denn hier los????? Also, so ganz unter uns, jawohl, meine Sonntagsmittagslaune war in der Tat nicht ganz so dolle und Karin hat vollkommen Recht, sie steigerte sich wieder und mein Abend war somit ganz entspannt und freudig! 

Die Schule ist anstrengend



, zeitraubend



 und spannend



! Ne jute Mischung! 
Bin Samstagabend auf einer großen Party



 eingeladen und sehe mich aus diesem Grund bereits für Sonntag tendenziell fahruntüchtig (also hat sich nix geändert ) Finde natürlich Joschos Idee mit Samstag absolut ausgezeichnet!!!!! Ansonsten düse ich halt für mich was durch den schönen Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. Vielleicht sucht ja "Prophet07" noch nen Mitfahrer ab Hennef-Geistingen, auch nicht schlecht, da ich mitten drin wohne!!!! Sach mal Dieter, sind wir Nachbarn?????


----------



## Prophet07 (12. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> HALLO!!!!!??????!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Sonja,
keine Ahnung ob wir Nachbarn sind, ich habe mir jedenfalls vor 20 Jahren einen großen Haufen Steine gekauft und mir neben Rossbigalle, jetzt Mundorf, in Geistingen eine Hütte gebaut. Ich bin also so ein richtiger Eingeborener Geistinger.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur ob Du auf der richtigen Seite der Bahnschienen wohnst 
Aber keine Angst, ich würde auch mit Dir biken wenn Du von drüben, also der Hennefer Seite kommst. Es kann ja niemand etwas für seine Herkunft 
Am kommenden Wochenende geht bei mir allerdings nichts, da ruft mal wieder der Job. Ich werde allerdings Morgen und Übermorgen versuchen eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Ich denke so gegen 18 bis 19 Uhr ab der Mundorftanke Geistingen.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich da noch nette Menschen anschließen.

Liebe Grüße

Dieter


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2008)

tja,
da seid ihr beiden ja nur einen Steinwurf voneinander entfernt 

und ihr TeamIIIIer, rafft euch mal auf für Sonntag und esst brav euren Teller auf, dann wird das mit dem Wetter schon werden 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (12. August 2008)

Hi Carsten,

machst Du Dich am So. auf den Weg zur hohen Acht? Wenn ja, wann willst Du denn starten?



sun909 schrieb:


> und ihr TeamIIIIer, rafft euch mal auf für Sonntag und esst brav euren Teller auf, dann wird das mit dem Wetter schon werden



Na ja, ich frage mich halt, ob ich statt einer netten Tour am Sa. bei schönen Wetter mich am So. bei schlechtem quälen muss  Beides geht leider nicht. Aber so schlecht sieht es im Moment für So. ja nicht aus. Muss man mal abwarten. Ich denke, dass wir Fr. Abend entscheiden werden.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> tja,
> da seid ihr beiden ja nur einen Steinwurf voneinander entfernt
> 
> und ihr TeamIIIIer, rafft euch mal auf für Sonntag und esst brav euren Teller auf, dann wird das mit dem Wetter schon werden
> ...



Ach ja lieber Carsten 

 
das mit dem Teller leer essen ist jetzt dummer weise nicht das Problem ..... also ich will sagen , ich würde noch mal nachholen wenn das hilft ........ *leider* 

 aber es gibt soooo viele andere die gerade Diäten 

*Wir lassen es mal auf uns zukommen*


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2008)

Tja,
ich hatte die Info von Frank, dass ihr dabei seid...

Und jetzt doch nicht 

Wäre ja doof...Wird bestimmt lustig mit einer größeren Gruppe und langer Strecke...

Bin selber Samstag abend sumpfen, deshalb wohl eher nicht um sechs Uhr auf der Strecke 

na, mal schaun, was sich so ergibt.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redking (13. August 2008)

Da habe ich heute die Renate und den Jens auf der Alten Kölner Straße gesehen. Hoffe ihr seid nicht nass geworden.
Sorry das ich nur kurz Grüßen konnte hatte es eilig!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. August 2008)

Tazz & ultra,

Ihr habt wohl ein Näschen für sportliche Großereignisse 

Wie sagte Jens kürzlich: " Die hören mit dem Zeitfahren erst auf, wenn die Zeit unter 20 Min. sinkt"

Nun ..., seit gestern sind wir nicht mehr weit davon weg 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## soka70 (14. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> keine Ahnung ob wir Nachbarn sind, ich habe mir jedenfalls vor 20 Jahren einen großen Haufen Steine gekauft und mir neben Rossbigalle, jetzt Mundorf, in Geistingen eine Hütte gebaut. Ich bin also so ein richtiger Eingeborener Geistinger.
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur ob Du auf der richtigen Seite der Bahnschienen wohnst
> Aber keine Angst, ich würde auch mit Dir biken wenn Du von drüben, also der Hennefer Seite kommst. Es kann ja niemand etwas für seine Herkunft
> ...


 
Hi Nachbar, schätze mal uns trennen ca. 50 m Luftlinie! Jogge fast täglich an Deiner Haustüre vorbei. Heute Abend (falls das Wetter hält) wollte ich allerdings auch gerne ein Ründchen drehen. Schicke Dir ne PM mit meiner Handy Nr., falls Du auch heute fahren möchtest.


----------



## joscho (14. August 2008)

Auch wenn der Tag noch nicht zu Ende ist, hier meine Bilder des Tages 









(Rund um Kommern, nach einem Track vom hubert)


----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2008)

Zu faul Bilder von heute einzustellen.

Kommen wir zu wichtigeren Dingen:

Die hohe Acht

Nachdem wir uns mehr oder weniger (hängt in erster Linie vom Wetter ab) entschieden haben dort mitzufahren, ein paar Eckdaten.

Start in Bonn: 7.00h
Ankunft Bonn: 14.30h okay, kleiner Scherz

Es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht, d.h. wer abbricht tut dies alleine. Gegebenenfalls wird derjenige noch auf die B257 gesetzt. Oder aber am Wegesrand verscharrt. Je nachdem was schneller geht.

Wer fährt dort ebenfalls? Ich denke mal die wahren KFLer die ja immer an raceorientierten CTF's interessiert sind und diese auch gerne durch Anwesenheit unterstützen. Wer noch?


----------



## soka70 (14. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu wichtigeren Dingen:
> 
> Die hohe Acht
> 
> ...



Ich nicht!!!!!!

DAS ist ja mitten in der Nacht!!! Da kann ich noch so gar nicht biken (sonst im Übrigen auch nicht mehr , wie ich heute bedauernswerter Weise feststellen musste, nochmal nen dickes Danke für Deine Geduld Dieter, alias Prophet07! )

Wünsche Euch und allen Frühaufstehern eine tolle Tour, ich werde an Euch denken (aber noch nicht um 7 Uhr)


----------



## Tazz (14. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Da habe ich heute die Renate und den Jens auf der Alten Kölner Straße gesehen. Hoffe ihr seid nicht nass geworden.
> Sorry das ich nur kurz Grüßen konnte hatte es eilig!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus 

Da hab ich ja nicht schlecht geguckt  unser Klaus ganz schnell 

Aber hey  geht beim Winken nicht Zeit verloren  



Delgado schrieb:


> Tazz & ultra,
> 
> Ihr habt wohl ein Näschen für sportliche Großereignisse
> 
> ...



Ja Herr Delgado und Frau Solanum 

Das Ihr euch dort immer rumtreibt  , daran haben wir uns ja schon gewöhnt ......
Aber das Iris so schnell wie der Wind und wild winkend an uns vorbei fliegt  ....... cool  ..... nur eines hat mich Irritiert  
 sie fuhr Rennnrad 

sonst sehr schön euch getroffen zu haben 

Grüße und bis dann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zu faul Bilder von heute einzustellen.
> 
> Kommen wir zu wichtigeren Dingen:
> 
> ...



Wenn es nicht Regnet fahre ich mit ..... um 7.00 Uhr 
aber ich glaube die allerletzte Entscheidung wird erst Samstag morgen zustande kommen .........

Wenn es super schütten sollte dann fahren wir stattdessen Samstag was ...... aber was wir dann fahren wissen wir jetzt leider noch nicht .... wenn Merlin für die Hennefer Damenwelt die Uhrzeit ändern sollte , könnte es für uns von Interresse sein 

So bis später mal


----------



## Kalinka (14. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> .... wenn Merlin für die Hennefer Damenwelt die Uhrzeit ändern sollte , könnte es für uns von Interresse sein


Tazz-Schatz...das ist nächste Woche mit dem 7Gebirgs-Zauberer am Sonntag!!!
Kommt uns doch in Rodalben besuchen dieses WE
Die haben noch Zimmer frei!


----------



## joscho (14. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kommt uns doch in Rodalben besuchen dieses WE



Du meinst, wenn wir schon zur hohen Acht fahren, dann können wir die paar Meter auch noch dranhängen 
Falls wir das nicht schaffen wünsche ich Euch so schon mal gutes Wetter, schöne Touren und viel Spaß.


----------



## Prophet07 (14. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> nochmal nen dickes Danke für Deine Geduld Dieter, alias Prophet07! )



Also ich werde jetzt hier nicht rumsülzen, aber zur Not fahr ich auch nochmal mit Dir 
Nur dann knallen wir nicht wieder zweimal an der Sieglinde vorbei 

Gruß ans Ende der Straße
Dieter


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tazz-Schatz...das ist nächste Woche mit dem 7Gebirgs-Zauberer am Sonntag!!!
> Kommt uns doch in Rodalben besuchen dieses WE
> Die haben noch Zimmer frei!



Ähmm nee das meinte ich garicht , ich hatte doch gestern mit Frank Telefoniert 

 , und er meinte *wenn wir *dieses WE *nicht* am Sonntag fahren *, dann was *eventuell am Samstag ! ........ weil Merlin kann am Sonntag nicht !!!! da hab ich angenommen das das Angebot diesen Samstag ist 

Karin ich komme nächstes Jahr vielleicht mit euch mit dieses Jahr ist mir das zu hektisch .

Danke sehr für Dein Angebot 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2008)

Ich bin am 23.8. im Siebengebirge, also Samstag in einer Woche: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6959

Dieses WE fällt leider flach, Sonntag sind wir eingeladen und am Samstag habe ich, wie soll ich sagen....Verpflichtungen unser Großereigniss im Oktober betreffend. Habe mich letzten Samstag nochmal rausgewunden, um mit ins Ahrtal zu kommen, daher gäbe es bei erneutem Aufschub diesmal die gelbe Karte.


----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2008)

Nä, was für ein durcheinander
Alle Klarheiten wurden beseitigt!
@Tazz
Nächstes Jahr? Erst mal *einmal* Rodalben und schauen ob der Schuh nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht Regnet fahre ich mit ..... um 7.00 Uhr
> aber ich glaube die allerletzte Entscheidung wird erst Samstag morgen zustande kommen .........



So wie's aussieht, scheint das Wetter für Sonntag ja gerade noch mal die Kurve zu kriegen... 
Also Hohe 8! 
Aber wie wär's mit Start in Bonn erst um 8?


----------



## joscho (15. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So wie's aussieht, scheint das Wetter für Sonntag ja gerade noch mal die Kurve zu kriegen...
> Also Hohe 8!
> Aber wie wär's mit Start in Bonn erst um 8?



Hm, dann können wir die Runde aber nur einmal fahren 

Ne ne, Treffen um 7:00 Uhr ist ok. Bis wir dann wirklich starten... Hat eigentlich schon einer die ganzen Mc Café in den Track eingearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. August 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin am 23.8. im Siebengebirge, also Samstag in einer Woche: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6959
> 
> Dieses WE fällt leider flach, Sonntag sind wir eingeladen und am Samstag habe ich, wie soll ich sagen....Verpflichtungen unser Großereigniss im Oktober betreffend. Habe mich letzten Samstag nochmal rausgewunden, um mit ins Ahrtal zu kommen, daher gäbe es bei erneutem Aufschub diesmal die gelbe Karte.


 

Wie jetzt, etwa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



???


----------



## joscho (15. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich nicht!!!!!!



Schade, aber verständlich  Ich werde die Entscheidung garantiert auch mehrfach bereuen.



> DAS ist ja mitten in der Nacht!!! Da kann ich noch so gar nicht biken (sonst im Übrigen auch nicht mehr , wie ich heute bedauernswerter Weise feststellen musste, nochmal nen dickes Danke für Deine Geduld Dieter, alias Prophet07! )



Ach, es wird einfach wieder Zeit für ein paar gemütliche TEAM III Touren. Bad Münstereifel z.B. hatten wir glaube ich dieses Jahr noch nicht. Und hat mir letztes Jahr sehr gut gefallen 

Für morgen würde ich Dir folgende Tour ans Herz legen (Aus Erfahrung Gut). Wenn Sonntag nicht wäre, würde ich da mitfahren...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5033378&postcount=2230



> Wünsche Euch und allen Frühaufstehern eine tolle Tour, ich werde an Euch denken (aber noch nicht um 7 Uhr)


Aber bitte spätestens ab Mittag - ich werde jede Unterstützung gebrauchen können 

Schönes Wochenenden und hoffentlich bis bald
joerg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Für morgen würde ich Dir folgende Tour ans Herz legen (Aus Erfahrung Gut). Wenn Sonntag nicht wäre, würde ich da mitfahren...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5033378&postcount=2230
> 
> Aber bitte spätestens ab Mittag - ich werde jede Unterstützung gebrauchen können
> ...



Hallo Jörg, ich warne mal vor:
(a) wird es seeeehr langsam (nur einrollen!)
(b) technisch seeehr anspruchsvoll, denn auch ich fahre nicht alles was da drin ist (mindestens 3x absteigen für mich)

Nicht desto trotz ist natürlich jeder willkommen 

P.S. am Ende gibts (Milch-)Kaffee auf unserer Terrasse.


----------



## joscho (15. August 2008)

Hi Manfred,

Zu a.) finde ich gut
Zu b.) schieben bin ich gewohnt
Zu P.S.) Verdammt, wenn nur diese blöde Tour am Sonntag nicht wäre 

Viel Spaß Dir und Deinen Mitfahrern
joerg


----------



## joscho (17. August 2008)

Guten Morgen TEAM,

wessen blöde Idee war das eigentlich  Ich hänge hier noch an meiner Kaffeeinfusion, aber mach mich dann gleich mal auf den Weg. Muss noch Spritzen aufziehen - Kaffee intravenös 

Bis gleich
joerg


----------



## skandinavia (17. August 2008)

Hallo mal wieder!

Ich lebe noch. Nach 3 Wochen radlos per perdes durch Schottland und diversen 2-Rad-Missionen im Bergischen und im Schwarzwald, bin ich dann hier auch mal wieder präsent.

Da hätte ich auch gleich mal wieder eine lockere Regenerationstour (meine ich ernst!) im Angebot. Landschaftlich sehr schön mit Finish in Kölle. Wie wär's?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978

Grüße
Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen TEAM,
> 
> wessen blöde Idee war das eigentlich
> 
> ...



War doch alles halb so schlimm,

morgens um 7.00h war die Welt noch in Ordnung:





Nett sah es aus und war es auch:









Sie haben ihr Ziel erreicht:





Tourdaten:

Km:  122,97
Hm:  1.933
Schnitt: 15,5 Km/h
Fahrzeit: 7,43 h 

Vermutlich hätten wir die Tour auch in der hälfte der Zeit geschafft, wenn das nicht wäre:





Fazit: Nette Tour, landschaftlich schön, sehr nette Verpflegungsstationen, ohne GPS fast chancenlos.


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tourdaten:
> 
> Km:  122,97
> Hm:  1.933
> ...



*Das wird mein Lieblingsbild *
*Nee was war das schön *



und weil es dort so schön war .............................

 mußten ja auch Fotos her 



Ach ja  * ich bin als erste Frau der Mountainbiker  ins Ziel gefahren *


----------



## Redking (17. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Das wird mein Lieblingsbild *
> *Nee was war das schön *
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ja auch Spitze.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch Spitze.
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus




He he 



Nee nee ganz so spitze ist es wohl nicht  es waren nur zwei Frauen am Start 

........ die eine hatte nach dem Steinerberg aufgegeben *Aber* ich hab alle Stempel 

*Super ! 

*


----------



## Prophet07 (17. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin stolz auf Dich


----------



## joscho (18. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> War doch alles halb so schlimm,



Stimmt, konnte aber um 6:28 Uhr noch Keiner wissen  Das Schlimmste war eindeutig die "After-Bike-Party" beim M.


----------



## sibby08 (18. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


>


 
Das Bild muss eine Fotomontage sein. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fällt auf, dass die nette Dame vorne links in sommerlicher (Kuh) Kleidung unterwegs ist während der nette Herr hinten rechts die Winterkleidung an hat.


----------



## Kalinka (18. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Karin ich komme nächstes Jahr vielleicht mit euch mit dieses Jahr ist mir das zu hektisch .
> Danke sehr für Dein Angebot
> Grüße
> Renate



Also, Du MUSST mit. Es war einfach nur gut.
Ok, ganz haben wir die 45 km Single-Trail nicht geschafft. Ich konnte nach ca. 30 km mental und körperlich einfach nicht mehr. Die Reaktionszeit die da am Stück gefordert ist, war für mich nicht bis zum Ende durchhaltbar. Trotzdem war es schwierig das Grinsen aus den Gesichtern zu bekommen.
Bericht mit Fotos folgt. Ein soooo gelungenes WE mit soooo netten Leuten, daß es nach Wiederhohlung schreit.


----------



## joscho (18. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das Bild muss eine Fotomontage sein. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fällt auf, dass die nette Dame vorne links in sommerlicher (Kuh) Kleidung unterwegs ist während der nette Herr hinten rechts die Winterkleidung an hat.



Der Kerl braucht ja immer erst mal 1000 hm bis ihm warm wird 

Später hat er sich dann doch klamottentechnisch angepasst. Beweis:


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tazz & ultra,
> 
> Ihr habt wohl ein Näschen für sportliche Großereignisse
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,

ich glaube am kommenden Mittwoch werden wir euch nicht behelligen. Ich muß jetzt mal wirklich mit meinem Knieschonprogramm anfangen. Aber ich sehe ihr seit auf einem guten Weg.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder!
> 
> Ich lebe noch. Nach 3 Wochen radlos per perdes durch Schottland und diversen 2-Rad-Missionen im Bergischen und im Schwarzwald, bin ich dann hier auch mal wieder präsent.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nadine,

klingt ganz nett. Werde es mal grob ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Delgado (18. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ich glaube am kommenden Mittwoch werden wir euch nicht behelligen. Ich muß jetzt mal wirklich mit meinem Knieschonprogramm anfangen. Aber ich sehe ihr seit auf einem guten Weg.
> 
> ...



Nächster Termin ist erst am 3.9.
Wenn's dann regnet verschieben die's auf den 10.9.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Wünsche eine gute Knie-Genesung


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nächster Termin ist erst am 3.9.
> Wenn's dann regnet verschieben die's auf den 10.9.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke für die Wünsche,

vielleicht schaffen wir ja den Start am 3.9. Vielleicht sollten wir eher auf den 10.9. hoffen.


----------



## Onkel M (18. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Stimmt, konnte aber um 6:28 Uhr noch Keiner wissen  Das Schlimmste war eindeutig die "After-Bike-Party" beim M.



Meinst Du etwa den älteren Herrn, der abends nicht mehr ganz taufrisch vor der Hardtberghalle stand, obwohl er doch gerade mal erst seit 5 Uhr morgens im Einsatz gewesen ist? 

Tcha - der hätte in der Tat nach dem Tag noch ne rauschende After-Bike-Party organisieren können ...


----------



## joscho (18. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwa den älteren Herrn, der abends nicht mehr ganz taufrisch vor der Hardtberghalle stand, obwohl er doch gerade mal erst seit 5 Uhr morgens im Einsatz gewesen ist?
> 
> Tcha - der hätte in der Tat nach dem Tag noch ne rauschende After-Bike-Party organisieren können ...



*Nein, nein! Auf keinen Fall!*

So war das überhaupt nicht gemeint. Ich versuche das mal schnell wieder aufzuklären .... Also, wir wollten ja noch zum Italiener. Und da gerade angekommen begann es zu regnen - oder, wie sich aber ja erst später herausstellte, nur kurz zu tröpfeln. Sei's drum. Wir haben deswegen entschieden uns beim gelben M zu verköstigen. Und das war keine gute Idee.

Aber wenn Du nächstes Jahr eine entsprechende Party machen willst ....


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwa den älteren Herrn, der abends nicht mehr ganz taufrisch vor der Hardtberghalle stand, obwohl er doch gerade mal erst seit 5 Uhr morgens im Einsatz gewesen ist?
> 
> Tcha - der hätte in der Tat nach dem Tag noch ne rauschende After-Bike-Party organisieren können ...



Sorry Onkel M,

aber nicht alles was ein großes M im Namen trägt weißt auf dich hin.
Nee, der alte, sorry ältere Mann vor der Halle war wirklich nett. Weniger nett war unsere "After-Bike-Party" beim großen 



Grüße
Jens


----------



## Onkel M (18. August 2008)

Danke für die Klarstellung. 

Denn eure Kritik hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt, nachdem ich an diesem Sonntag von 1.000 kölschen RTF-Opis fix & fertiggemacht worden bin, weil den Rennradlern wegen des überraschend großen Ansturms auf unsere RTF die Müsli-Riegel ausgegangen sind. 

--- oh Gott! 
Keine Müsliriegel!
Bei 70 km Fahrtstrecke und null Höhenmeter!
Ich fass es nicht!
Das war Folter! 
Das war Mord!

Da hat man schließlich 3 Euro Startgeld bezahlt und für diese horrende Summe nichts zu futtern bekommen. Wir mussten den schlimmsten dieser Knülche sogar das Startgeld zurückerstatten.

Trotzdem: Zu so einer MTB-Veranstaltung gehört auch, dass man die MTB-Fahrer abends anständig versorgt und begrüßt, wenn sie im Ziel sind. Bloß hatten uns alles das die RTFler weggefressen und weggetrunken.

Naja - im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser.
Ihr werdet sehen.
Da lassen wir die mit den spindeldürren Reifen einfach weg und sind ganz unter uns.

Herzliche Grüße, 
C.


----------



## joscho (18. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Danke für die Klarstellung.
> 
> Denn eure Kritik hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt, nachdem ich an diesem Sonntag von 1.000 kölschen RTF-Opis fix & fertiggemacht worden bin, weil den Rennradlern wegen des überraschend großen Ansturms auf unsere RTF die Müsli-Riegel ausgegangen sind.



Wie geht das denn  60 MTBler mampfen Riegel wie 1000 RRler  Maßloses Pack


----------



## Redking (19. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Danke für die Klarstellung.
> 
> Denn eure Kritik hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt, nachdem ich an diesem Sonntag von 1.000 kölschen RTF-Opis fix & fertiggemacht worden bin, weil den Rennradlern wegen des überraschend großen Ansturms auf unsere RTF die Müsli-Riegel ausgegangen sind.
> 
> ...



Darf ich das im Rennrad-News genauso zitieren??
Sind ja nicht alle nur die 70 Kilometer gefahren.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (19. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn  60 MTBler mampfen Riegel wie 1000 RRler  Maßloses Pack



Mann oh Mann, was schreibe ich denn wieder für einen Blödsinn  Na ja, wer nicht richtig lesen kann.

Please ignore me


----------



## joscho (19. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Zu so einer MTB-Veranstaltung gehört auch, dass man die MTB-Fahrer abends anständig versorgt und begrüßt, wenn sie im Ziel sind. Bloß hatten uns alles das die RTFler weggefressen und weggetrunken.
> 
> Naja - im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser.
> Ihr werdet sehen.
> ...



Hi,

was uns direkt angeht war es nahezu perfekt. Nur das "Finishing" würde ich mir für das nächste mal etwas "gemütlicher" vorstellen. Denn die Möglichkeit mit anderen Fahrern, den Organisatoren und Helfern noch etwas ins Gespräch zu kommen hätte ich nett gefunden.
Die Kritik der Anderen kann ich zum Teil auch verstehen. Über eine schlechte Ausschilderung braucht man sich natürlich nicht beschweren, wenn ausreichend früh und ausreichend deutlich darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es eben keine Ausschilderung gibt (da muss man sich schon manchmal über die Leute wundern). Aber vielleicht sollte man auf die ausgegebenen Karten verzichten, damit erst Niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass er danach fahren könnte. Entweder selber ortskundig, Guide oder GPS. Nach Karte halte ich für aussichtslos.
Innerhalb der jeweiligen Zeitfenster keine Nahrung zu erhalten ist natürlich ärgerlich. Auch bei "nur" 70 km und 0 hm. Denn nicht Jeder ist damit in 2h durch - soll auch Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger usw. geben. Hier sollte man sich zumindest entschuldigen und nicht "Sprüche klopfen" (wie tlw. behauptet wird).
Und wie schon persönlich kurz besprochen; zusätzlich eine kürzere Runde (60-70 km, 1000-1200 hm) dürfte die Teilnehmerzahl deutlich erhöhen. Bei etwas schlechterem Wetter wäre die diesmalige Tour eine echt harte Nuss geworden.

Noch mal ganz deutlich; Uns hat es viel Spaß gemacht. Diese Kritik soll dazu dienen, etwas Gutes noch besser zu machen.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Onkel M (19. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Darf ich das im Rennrad-News genauso zitieren??
> Sind ja nicht alle nur die 70 Kilometer gefahren.
> Gruss
> Klaus



Ok. Bleiben wir sachlich. 

Ich persönlich habe ca. 10 RFTs beim PSV als Vorsitzender ausgerichtet, darunter 3 Marathons. Alle diese Veranstaltungen sind in den höchsten Tönen wegen der Strecke, des Service und der Verpflegung gepriesen worden.

So - und jetzt passiert einmal die große Katastrophe: Es gibt aufgrund eines unerwartet hohen Andrangs nichts mehr zu essen. (Dasselbe ist dem Sturmvogel 2006 ebenfalls passiert.) 

Ich weiss nicht, ob man da gleich so ausrasten muss, wie es manche Fahrer und Fahrerinnen an den Kontrollen und im Ziel getan haben. Hier macht auch der Ton die Musik. Alle, die sich beschwert haben, haben im Ziel ein Getränk umsonst bekommen, wir haben das Startgeld zurückerstattet und uns immer wieder entschuldigt. 

Was ich unter "RTF-Opis" verstehe, sind Damen und Herren, meistens in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter, die eine Anspruchsmentalität an den Tag legen, dass man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann. 

Wissen diese guten Leutchen eigentlich, was an Genehmigungskosten, an Hallennutzungsgebühren, an horrenden Benzinkosten für die Ausschilderer, an endlosen Stunden für Vorbereitung und Durchführung aufzubringen ist, bevor so eine RTF starten kann?

Und da fehlt jetzt auf einmal die Waffel. 
Oh Gott.
Wo man doch 3 Euro bezahlt hat.

Die Waffel aber fehlt nicht aus bösem Willen, sondern weil die (Hobby-)Veranstalter falsch kalkuliert haben.  
Ja, das tut uns leid, ist an diesem Sonntag aber nicht mehr zu ändern.

Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Denn es geht bei diesen Fahrten ja um nichts. Man kann nichts gewinnen, nichts verlieren, man soll sich nur breitensportmäßig ertüchtigen ... 

Weiß einer eigentlich da draußen, wie hoch die Startgebühren bei vielen Volksläufen sind, bei denen es nichts zu futtern gibt?

Und weil viele Veranstalter auf diese ganzen meckernden RTF-Opis keine Lust mehr haben, gibt es auch überall immer weniger RTFs. 
So einfach ist das. 

Und damit stirbt eines Tages auch der RTF-Opi aus.


PS
Ach, noch was - ich hatte diesmal mit der RTF organisatorisch nichts zu tun, erkläre mich aber solidarisch mit allen, die mal einen Fehler bei solchen Veranstaltungen machen...


----------



## Onkel M (19. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Diese Kritik soll dazu dienen, etwas Gutes noch besser zu machen.
> 
> ...



Und genauso wird's 2009 gemacht: auch kürzere Strecken anbieten, richtige Guides, die zu einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt aufbrechen und Leute mitnehmen und vor allem hinterher noch irgendetwas in der Halle veranstalten ...


----------



## supasini (19. August 2008)

kommen mir irgentzwie bekannt vor, die Ideen... 
sollten wir uns vielleicht auch nochmal drüber unterhalten, insbesondere, ob wir uns nicht gegenseitig bei der Veranstaltung helfen können!


----------



## Redking (19. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Ok. Bleiben wir sachlich.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe ca. 10 RFTs beim PSV als Vorsitzender ausgerichtet, darunter 3 Marathons. Alle diese Veranstaltungen sind in den höchsten Tönen wegen der Strecke, des Service und der Verpflegung gepriesen worden.
> 
> ...



Sorry ich habe nur eine Frage gestellt.
Ich hätte ja die Diskussion im Rennrad-News anheizen können und es ohne zu Fragen dort zitieren können.

Ich bin nicht betroffen gewesen. 
Habe aber im letzten Jahr gelernt: Fahr nie irgendwo mit wenn du nicht für den Notfall gerüstet bist.  Einige lernen selbst aus Fehlern nicht. Wenn es jedes Jahr passiert da kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopfschütteln und fern bleiben.

Ich hoffe das nächstes Jahr noch genügend Fahrer kommen.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (19. August 2008)

Hi Klaus,



Redking schrieb:


> Habe aber im letzten Jahr gelernt: Fahr nie irgendwo mit wenn du nicht für den Notfall gerüstet bist.



Ja, ein paar Riegel habe ich auch immer dabei - wenn nicht für mich, dann für meine TEAM-Mitglieder(innen)  Und da ich ja wirklich geglaubt habe, dass es nur Schmalzbrote gibt, hätte mein Vorrat wahrscheinlich für all die RRler ausgereicht - aber ist ja keiner vorbeigekommen


----------



## Redking (19. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, ein paar Riegel habe ich auch immer dabei - wenn nicht für mich, dann für meine TEAM-Mitglieder(innen)  Und da ich ja wirklich geglaubt habe, dass es nur Schmalzbrote gibt, hätte mein Vorrat wahrscheinlich für all die RRler ausgereicht - aber ist ja keiner vorbeigekommen



Mit dem Mountainbike habe ich auch immer mehr dabei auch mal Schoko-Bons
Da fahre ich aber auch mit Rucksack und habe Platz dafür!
Außer am Biketreff da reicht auch nur was zu trinken.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Mit dem Mountainbike habe ich auch immer mehr dabei auch mal Schoko-Bons
> Da fahre ich aber auch mit Rucksack und habe Platz dafür!
> Außer am Biketreff da reicht auch nur was zu trinken.
> 
> ...



Klausi, du schleppst ja Gerüchten zur Folge auch Ersatzrahmen, Laufräder etc. im Rucksack mit.

Sind die Touren am "Biketreff" so kurz? Braucht man da gegebenenfalls nicht mal ein Rad mitzunehmen?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Wissen diese guten Leutchen eigentlich, was an Genehmigungskosten, an Hallennutzungsgebühren, an horrenden Benzinkosten für die Ausschilderer, an endlosen Stunden für Vorbereitung und Durchführung aufzubringen ist, bevor so eine RTF starten kann?



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Wüßten sie es, bzw. würden mit der Arbeit konfrontiert, dann würde es nicht zu solchen Äußerungen kommen. 
Ohne dabei gewesen zu sein lese ich ausschließlich positives über die Veranstaltung. Ich warte und freue mich auf den goldenen Oktober mit seinen goldgelben und bunten Blättern, dann werde ich mir die Strecke ebenfalls unter die Stollen nehmen. Und ich bin mir sicher, daß ich es auch dann nicht bereuen werde! Daher danke für die gesandten GPS-Tracks an das PSV Team.


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach ja  * ich bin als erste Frau der Mountainbiker  ins Ziel gefahren *




Recht so!!!! Du bist der Knaller!!!!


----------



## Redking (19. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klausi, du schleppst ja Gerüchten zur Folge auch Ersatzrahmen, Laufräder etc. im Rucksack mit.
> 
> Sind die Touren am "Biketreff" so kurz? Braucht man da gegebenenfalls nicht mal ein Rad mitzunehmen?



Ja nee is klar.
Hier schaumal der Bericht also ohne Rad schaffe ich das nicht.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar.
> Hier schaumal der Bericht also ohne Rad schaffe ich das nicht.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Okay, habe ich mir angesehen. Also ist etwas mehr als Halbmarathon. Klaus in Deinem Alter...


----------



## Redking (19. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Okay, habe ich mir angesehen. Also ist etwas mehr als Halbmarathon. Klaus in Deinem Alter...



Wozu habe denn Fahrräder. Nur um nicht laufen zu müssen!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Konfuzius (19. August 2008)

Tja, etwas verspätet auch von mir ein paar Eindrücke vom Ultra(2  )-Marathon.

Der Trailanteil auf dem Weg zur Hohen Acht war zwar gering, dafür hat die Strecke das durch schöne Landschaft wieder wett gemacht.
















Die Verpflegung war auch super, besonders das Schmalzbrot 





Wir haben uns trotz jeder Menge Kilo- und Höhenmeter jedenfalls sehr wohl gefühlt und können den PSV Bonn-Marathon nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, Du MUSST mit. Es war einfach nur gut.
> Ok, ganz haben wir die 45 km Single-Trail nicht geschafft. Ich konnte nach ca. 30 km mental und körperlich einfach nicht mehr. Die Reaktionszeit die da am Stück gefordert ist, war für mich nicht bis zum Ende durchhaltbar. Trotzdem war es schwierig das Grinsen aus den Gesichtern zu bekommen.
> Bericht mit Fotos folgt. Ein soooo gelungenes WE mit soooo netten Leuten, daß es nach Wiederhohlung schreit.



Oh cool da will ich doch hoffen das es noch mal eine Wiederholung gibt ....

.... und ich freue mich für euch das ihr Spaß hattet .... äh wo sind denn die Fotos ???





soka70 schrieb:


> Recht so!!!! Du bist der Knaller!!!!



Besser eine späte Antwort als gar keine ....... Danke schön  , hatte viel die letzte Zeit um die Ohren ......

Wat is denn mit nächsten Sonntag ?? Zeit ??

*Hier sind wir* 





Grüße und so ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hier sind wir*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum es für die Rennradler nichts mehr gab...


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum es für die Rennradler nichts mehr gab...



Wer nur Straße fährt kommt ja an genügend Tankstellen vorbei. Und wer aus Gründen des Gewichts nichts mitnehmen will, sollte auch aus eben diesen Gründen nix essen auf der Tour.


----------



## Redking (21. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wer nur Straße fährt kommt ja an genügend Tankstellen vorbei. Und wer aus Gründen des Gewichts nicht mitnehmen will, sollte auch aus eben diesen Gründen nix essen auf der Tour.


Okay dann fährt das nächste mal das Rad alleine denn ich bin ja zu gewichtig!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Okay dann fährt das nächste mal das Rad alleine denn ich bin ja zu gewichtig!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Es wäre einen Versuch wert. Und wenn dann dein Rädchen das Zeitfahren auf der Panzerstrasse gewinnt...


----------



## Redking (21. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es wäre einen Versuch wert. Und wenn dann dein Rädchen das Zeitfahren auf der Panzerstrasse gewinnt...



Leider schafft das Lea nicht. Denn die Anderen kommen mit Zeitfahrrädern.
Selbst Auflieger verschaffen dir einen enormen Vorteil!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## soka70 (22. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Besser eine späte Antwort als gar keine ....... Danke schön  , hatte viel die letzte Zeit um die Ohren ......
> 
> Wat is denn mit nächsten Sonntag ?? Zeit ??
> 
> ...


 
Hi liebes Team III,
kann Sonntag leider wegen Familienverpflichtungen (meine Mum wird 75!) nicht. 
Wünsche Euch ne tolle Tour!


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi liebes Team III,
> kann Sonntag leider wegen Familienverpflichtungen (meine Mum wird 75!) nicht.
> Wünsche Euch ne tolle Tour!



Hallo liebste Aussenstelle,

ich kenne das, es gibt immer wieder solche Termine, die kommen dann doch überraschend.

Nun denn viel Spass beim Feiern. Aber auf Dauer wirst du dich unseren Touren nicht entziehen können. Wenn die Tage kürzer werden, werden auch die Touren kürzer.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (24. August 2008)

Heute sind wir an der Wupper einen GPS-Track nachgefahren.
Toll. Schöne Strecke.
Leider sind wir das Ding falsch rum gefahren







 !!! 

Auf Trails gings steil rauf...



 



... runter dafür auf FABs und Teer. 

Naja, war trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2008)

Da ich keenen Platz mehr im Album habe .................... klaue ich Dir einfach mal ein Foto Konfuzius 

Ich würde das mal soooooooooooo kommentieren  in dem ich einfach das aussage kräftigste Bild in XXL einstelle   Also ungefähr so  




Wenn jetzt das ganze Ding in der richtigen Richtung genommen würde, wäre es eine sehr schöne Tour gewesen  ........ schöne Landschaft und so 

Aber das mit dem falsch herum fahren haben wir uns ja ein wenig angewöhnt  das sollten wir besser das nächste mal lassen  dann machts auch wieder Spaß mit dem Auf und Ab 

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Heute sind wir an der Wupper einen GPS-Track nachgefahren.
> Toll. Schöne Strecke.
> Leider sind wir das Ding falsch rum gefahren



Heißt es das die Tour richtig herum gefahren dann 950 Km und +38Hm hat,
oder 38 Km und -950Hm?


----------



## joscho (25. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Heute sind wir an der Wupper einen GPS-Track nachgefahren.
> Toll. Schöne Strecke.
> Leider sind wir das Ding falsch rum gefahren



Ist ja echt peinlich mit Euch 
Da hat man schon die ganze tolle/teure Technik und weiß sie nicht zu nutzen. Wir (ich nehme mich da nicht aus) sollten mal "Fahrtechnik" üben  
Für die Handynutzer -> wie schon mal besprochen umprogrammieren. Für die Garminnutzer -> mal die Anleitung lesen. Da soll es so Sachen wie Trackback und Kursabweichungsalarme (Marine-Menü) geben. Damit Trackback aber bei eingestellter deutscher Sprache Sinn macht, muss man wohl leider noch die Firmware patchen. Einfacher und sicherer ist natürlich die Umstellung auf englisch. Garmin nutzt seinen Krempel scheinbar nicht im deutschsprachigen Raum. Denn sonst müssten nicht User einen Patch bauen, der ein paar Bytes verdreht  Siehe http://www.naviboard.de/vb/showthread.php?t=21621&highlight=germanpatch
Na ja, die Anzeige des Höhenprofils als Datenfeld bekommen die ja auch seit Jahren nicht hin. An eine Richtungsanzeige im Track wage ich da gar nicht zu hoffen.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, dann dürfen wir in Zukunft keine Rundkurse mehr fahren  Oder den Track vorher in hin und zurück teilen.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2008)

Läßt sich sowas nicht über Magic Maps/Google Earth rausfinden, wierum man sowas am besten fährt? Nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Hallo Team III, hier was garantiert GPS freies was in beide Richtungen geht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen


----------



## Konfuzius (25. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Läßt sich sowas nicht über Magic Maps/Google Earth rausfinden, wierum man sowas am besten fährt? Nur so ein Gedanke.



Das Problem war nicht der Track. Es war ja eine fertige Tour, und die Fahrtrichtung war auch sinnvoll gewählt.
Nur wenn man beim Fahren nicht aufpasst, verpasst man schnell schon mal den Abzweig und fährt verkehrt rum weiter.


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das Problem war nicht der Track. Es war ja eine fertige Tour, und die Fahrtrichtung war auch sinnvoll gewählt.
> Nur wenn man beim Fahren nicht aufpasst, verpasst man schnell schon mal den Abzweig und fährt verkehrt rum weiter.



Ich zitiere hier mal frei das Tazz:

Du bist Schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Team III, hier was garantiert GPS freies was in beide Richtungen geht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
> 
> Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen



Waren wir nicht schonmal mit? Und müßte ich dann bei diesem stylischen "was auch immer" wieder neben dir sitzen?


----------



## joscho (25. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Waren wir nicht schonmal mit?



Klar waren wir dabei. Aber im Fernsehen gibt es ja auch dauernd Wiederholungen  Und die hier macht wenigstens Spaß.



> Und müßte ich dann bei diesem stylischen "was auch immer" wieder neben dir sitzen?



Ach, mach Dir keinen Kopf - kannst bestimmt auch draußen warten


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, mach Dir keinen Kopf - kannst bestimmt auch draußen warten



Nee, draussen ist bestimmt voll kalt. Dann doch lieber neben älteren Herren sitzen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, draussen ist bestimmt voll kalt. Dann doch lieber neben älteren Herren sitzen.



Wer ist hier *"ÄLTER"* ??


----------



## Prophet07 (25. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wer ist hier *"ÄLTER"* ??



Hallo Manni,

wenn die jungen Hüpfer frech werden komm ich helfen 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wer ist hier *"ÄLTER"* ??



Ähh...ich


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> wenn die jungen Hüpfer frech werden komm ich helfen
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Ja, gute Idee...(wo wir zwei zusammen ja bald die hundert vollkriegen)
Die "_jungen Hüpfer"_ sollen doch froh sein, wenn ich bis dahin noch lebe, sonst fällt der Guide aus

Nochmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum xx-ten!


----------



## Prophet07 (25. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, gute Idee...(wo wir zwei zusammen ja bald die hundert vollkriegen)
> Die "_jungen Hüpfer"_ sollen doch froh sein, wenn ich bis dahin noch lebe, sonst fällt der Guide aus
> 
> Nochmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum xx-ten!




Danke danke, ich hoffe ich schaffs auf Deine Tour am 14.09, dann zeigen wir es den Kids mal.
Fair müssen wir ja in unserem Alter nicht mehr sein 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## joscho (25. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, gute Idee...(wo wir zwei zusammen ja bald die hundert vollkriegen)
> Die "_jungen Hüpfer"_ sollen doch froh sein, wenn ich bis dahin noch lebe, sonst fällt der Guide aus



Das wäre natürlich doof - aber ich habe ja noch den Track vom letzten mal  Fahren wir dann halt anders herum


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hier mal frei das Tazz:
> 
> Du bist Schuld



Nee  ,Ich hätte eher gesagt *IHR SEIT SCHULD * 

Hm , beim Anfänger64  bin ich auch schon Angemeldet 

und dem *Prophet07 *gratuliere ich auch noch flott zur *46* doppel Nachträglich zum *Geburtstag


* 



......ja ja, wie die Jahre so an einem vorbei rauschen 



Fröhliche Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (25. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ......ja ja, wie die Jahre so an einem vorbei rauschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da hast Du Recht, aber von den kommenden Jahren will ich wieder etwas mehr haben 

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche liebe Renate

und wir sehen uns dann ja spätestens beim Anfänger64

Dieter


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Blablabla...und wir sehen uns dann ja spätestens beim Anfänger64
> 
> Dieter



So, genug der liebenswürdigen Floskeln.

Zurück zum Thema:

@anfänger64 - ich glaube ich kann euch (dich und den Propheten) am 14.09. doch nicht vom Trail schubsen.

Ich wollte doch auch hier mit. Und dieser Termin steht schon länger. Könntest du deinen Termin nicht eine Woche nach hinten schieben?


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2008)

och mist ........ Die Skandinavia Tour 

Das hab ich ja ganz vergessen !

Ja Anfänger64 verschiebe bitte deine Tour und komm dort mit und bring deine Rippis mit hier anmelden !!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> och mist ........ Die Skandinavia Tour
> 
> Das hab ich ja ganz vergessen !
> 
> Ja Anfänger64 verschiebe bitte deine Tour und komm dort mit und bring deine Rippis mit hier anmelden !!!!



Sorry, aber 21.9. ist Gallahaan Marathon...danach Herdorf, dann die Woche Finale Büchel und danach das große Treffen...

Was schlagt ihr vor???

Könnt ihr nicht den Skandinavier mitbringen, dass der mal 'ne Tour fährt die eben nicht mit dem Trekki geht?


----------



## joscho (25. August 2008)

Was für ein Dilemma  Die Tour von der skandinavia hatte ich auch wieder aus den Augen verloren. Aber ist halt mal was anderes.
Und was manche Leute alles mit einer Trekkischleuder fahren (oder laufen) hatten wir ja auf dem Jakobsweg gesehen  Hm, irgendwie schwierig jetzt. Mal abwarten...


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 21.9. ist Gallahaan Marathon...danach Herdorf, dann die Woche Finale Büchel und danach das große Treffen...
> 
> Was schlagt ihr vor???
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht den Skandinavier mitbringen, dass der mal 'ne Tour fährt die eben nicht mit dem Trekki geht?



Ich werte deine Auflistung jetzt mal als Altersstarsinn.

Gut werden wir halt Nadine fragen ob sie ihre Tour um eine Woche verschieben kann.

Nadiihiin - kannst du deine Tour um eine Woche nach hinten schieben?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich werte deine Auflistung jetzt mal als Altersstarsinn.


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


>



Ups, ein sensibles Seelchen (zumindest bis zu diesem Smiley)

Also ich formuliere um:

Ich werte deine Auflistung jetzt mal als von höheren Mächten (Ehefrau o.ä.) geführtes Schicksal.


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


>



Vorsicht !!! 

Zuviel Aufregung gibt Magengeschwüre ........................



Aber ich werde jetzt Nadiiiihhiiin ne PN senden ........ eventuell 

 kann´s ja mit der Tour Verschiebung funktionieren 

Grüße und so 
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (27. August 2008)

Liebe Tazz!
Liebe Renate! ;-)
Liebes Tazz-Team!
Liebe Trekkingradfahrer!

Bei so vielen netten Bitten habe ich mal den bisher einzigen eingetragenen Mitfahrer konsultiert und wird sind übereingekommen, dass wir auch noch eine Woche länger auf diese schöne Tour warten können. Der 21.09. ist nun also beschlossene Sache: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978



Tazz schrieb:


> Vorsicht !!!
> 
> Zuviel Aufregung gibt Magengeschwüre ........................
> 
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ups, ein sensibles Seelchen (zumindest bis zu diesem Smiley)
> 
> Also ich formuliere um:
> 
> Ich werte deine Auflistung jetzt mal als von höheren Mächten (Ehefrau o.ä.) geführtes Schicksal.



Diese Schicksalsschläge habe ich in meinem hohen Alter natürlich lange hinter mir gelassen
Mich treibt nur noch der falsche Ehrgeiz

@Skandinavia: am 14.9. bist du natürlich auch Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Diese Schicksalsschläge habe ich in meinem hohen Alter natürlich lange hinter mir gelassen
> Mich treibt nur noch der falsche Ehrgeiz



Mir hat man in meiner sportlichen Laufbahn immer mangelnden Ehrgeiz vorgeworfen. Und jetzt wo ich alt und gebrechlich bin, brauche ich damit auch gar nicht mehr anzufangen.

Nun denn, da freuen wir uns doch jetzt mal auf den 14.09.


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Liebe Tazz!
> Liebe Renate! ;-)
> Liebes Tazz-Team!
> Liebe Trekkingradfahrer!
> ...



Hallo Nadine, vielen dank fürs "umlegen".


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir hat man in meiner sportlichen Laufbahn immer mangelnden Ehrgeiz vorgeworfen. Und jetzt wo ich alt und gebrechlich bin, brauche ich damit auch gar nicht mehr anzufangen.
> 
> Nun denn, da freuen wir uns doch jetzt mal auf den 14.09.



Zusammengefasst: Du willst nicht und ich kann nicht


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst: Du willst nicht und ich kann nicht



Heute will und kann ich nicht mehr. Früher wollte ich nur nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. August 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Liebe Tazz!
> Liebe Renate! ;-)
> Liebes Tazz-Team!
> Liebe Trekkingradfahrer!
> ...



Danke 

@Kölner
Hier die für uns in Frage kommende Verbindung

Köln Messe/Deutz Gl. 9-10     
So, 21.09.08 ab 09:26, Gl. 9, RB 11836     
Regionalbahn Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
Dieringhausen
So, 21.09.08 an 10:27, Gl. 2 
Dauer: 1:01

Könnte wegen der IFMA dies mal etwas voller werden.


----------



## sibby08 (27. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @Kölner
> Hier die für uns in Frage kommende Verbindung
> ...


 
Meinst du weil es die letzte IFMA ist flüchten alle in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ?


----------



## skandinavia (27. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @Kölner
> Hier die für uns in Frage kommende Verbindung
> ...



Bitteschön! Den Zug werde ich auch nehmen. Wir können uns ja vorher noch mal wegen Ticketkauf und Verteilung kurzschließen. Außerdem habe ich jetzt für den 03. Oktober die schon länger versprochene Tour in der Elfringhauser Schweiz angedacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7036


----------



## skandinavia (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Skandinavia: am 14.9. bist du natürlich auch Herzlich Willkommen!



Danke! Hm. Jetzt wo ich meine Tour verschoben habe, kann ich ja schlecht sagen, ich hätte keine Zeit. Ich schaue mal, ob ich das mit einem Besuch bei der Verwandtschaft kombiniere. Hatte da auch vorher schon interessiert auf die Veranstaltung gelugt. Werde das wohl aber kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## joscho (27. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Meinst du weil es die letzte IFMA ist flüchten alle in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ?



Ich meinte weniger den Zug als den Bhf im allgemeinen und den Mäckes im speziellen


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Liebe Tazz!
> Liebe Renate! ;-)
> Liebes Tazz-Team!
> Liebe Trekkingradfahrer!
> ...



*Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankeee schööööööööööön *



Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbar und seiner Tour 

Bis dann denn 
Renate


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-rengsdorf.de/

Geheim Tip, extra für euch.


----------



## Tazz (28. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-rengsdorf.de/
> 
> Geheim Tip, extra für euch.



Du bist sooooooooooo gut zu uns 
*
Danke schön* 

Ob das neue Bike auch tauglich ist ?


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du bist sooooooooooo gut zu uns
> *
> Danke schön*
> 
> Ob das neue Bike auch tauglich ist ?



Nee, muß weiter mit dem Scott fahren. Giom will einfach nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Cheetah (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, muß weiter mit dem Scott fahren. Giom will einfach nicht verkaufen.




Bea und Jessi hätten eine größere Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Bea und Jessi hÃ¤tten eine grÃ¶Ãere Auswahlâ¦



Danke Frank, ich komme eventuell darauf zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du bist sooooooooooo gut zu uns
> 
> *Danke schön*


 
Für euch doch gerne
	

, damit sich der WP gelohnt hat.


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Für euch doch gerne
> 
> 
> , damit sich der WP gelohnt hat.



Dankeeee!!


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

@Anfänger64 - Erster.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Anfänger64 - Erster.



erster was? Januar?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

Bei guten Weinen gibt man den Jahrgang der Abfüllung an, und nicht den des Öffnens, oder?


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> erster was? Januar?



Erster, der vom "wahre KFLer-Fred" wieder hierhin rüber ist.


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bei guten Weinen gibt man den Jahrgang der Abfüllung an, und nicht den des Öffnens, oder?



Meine erste Outdoorabfüllung war 1964.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Meine erste Outdoorabfüllung war 1964.



ich glaube da verwechselst du was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ich glaube da verwechselst du was



Äh...wie war das im Mittelteil?


----------



## sibby08 (29. August 2008)

So, drückt mir mal die Daumen. Morgen früh geht es ab nach München wo ich Sonntag Morgen um 8.00 Uhr meinen Start auf der Deutschen Meisterschaft habe. Wer Interesse hat kann hier unter "Luftgewehr Männer" ab 14:00 Uhr mein Ergebniss sehen und sich mit mir freuen , oder leiden . Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für den Kollegen Conbey.


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2008)

*Udo ich glaub an Dich *


........ werde es verfolgen


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2008)

Udo, Udo...


----------



## Kalinka (30. August 2008)

Viel Glück, eine ruhige Hand und nervöse Konkurrenz wünsche ich Euch beiden, Markus und Udo!!!


----------



## joscho (30. August 2008)

Hi Sibby,

viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. August 2008)

*... so, und nun trau Dich bloß nicht mit einem schlechten Ergebnis nach Hause zu kommen!*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. August 2008)

Wenn es einen gibt, der das macht, dann unser _Udo!!!_ Ich will Dich kommende Woche mit "Herr Deutscher Meister" ansprechen!!


----------



## joscho (30. August 2008)

Mein Bild des Tages ist leider nicht:

wie der Ralf versucht die Katze zu überfahren:




Und auch nicht dieses wunderbare Gebilde:




Und auch nicht der Beweis dafür, daß es mal wieder eine Sauftour war 




Sondern dies 




Wobei ich schon sagen würde, daß der Audi gewonnen hat:




Durch den Aufprall und den daraus resultierenden Satz nach vorn habe ich den Radfahrer doch noch vom Rad geschubst. Zum Glück wurde er nur leicht verletzt.


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Sondern dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Du heilige Schei... 

Dich kann man aber auch nicht mal 5 Minuten alleine lassen 

Hoffe der Unfallgegner war Weiblich und Bildhübsch  Du sollst ja auch was davon haben ..... und gut das Du so eine stabile Möhre fährst 

Hoffe bei allen ist es glimpflich abgelaufen  

Sofagrüße von 
Renate


----------



## joscho (30. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hoffe der Unfallgegner war Weiblich und Bildhübsch



Unfallgegner und -verusacher war (wieder mal) weiblich , aber ... Na ja, außerdem war ihr Mann mit im Auto. Da war die Polizistin schon niedlicher (kommt auf dem Foto mit der Mähne nicht so raus). Wollte sich aber um mich, als Unfallopfer, auch nicht so richtig kümmern 



> Hoffe bei allen ist es glimpflich abgelaufen


Ja, letztlich schon. Den armen Radler hat es halt am meisten erwischt. Wie so Radler halt sind, machte er sich deutlich mehr Sorgen um sein Rad als um sich.


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Den armen Radler hat es halt am meisten erwischt. Wie so Radler halt sind, machte er sich deutlich mehr Sorgen um sein Rad als um sich.



Ist das da nicht ein Rennrad was an der Hecke geparkt ist ???? 

Ja Radfahrer sind schon .........* entzückend*


----------



## joscho (30. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist das da nicht ein Rennrad was an der Hecke geparkt ist ????



Ja, so ein Fitnessbike - oder so was. Trotzdem ganz netter Kerl


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...Ich will Dich kommende Woche mit "Herr Deutscher Meister" ansprechen!! [/SIZE]



Wenn du es unbedingt willst, kannst du das aber auch unabhängig vom Ergebnis.


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2008)

*Na ihr schießwütigen..........*  

*Udo* hat sich auf den 148 Platz und *Markus* auf den 70 Platz geschossen 



Ich hoffe* ihr* hattet einen super Tag und viel Freude 



Liebe grüße und wir sehen uns auf dem Rad 
Renate


----------



## sibby08 (31. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Na ihr schießwütigen..........*
> 
> *Udo* hat sich auf den 148 Platz und *Markus* auf den 70 Platz geschossen
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die vielen "zuversichtlichen" Wünschen.
Was mich betrifft will ich es mal so ausdrücken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Das war rein gar nichts   . 
Nütz nix, am kommenden Donnerstag versuche ich es besser zu machen. Dann ist die Zielentfernung 100m statt 10m. 
Ich hoffe nur dass das Wetter dann mitspielt. Ich möchte danach noch das WE in den Alpen biken gehen (wenn man schon mal da unten ist). Auf den Plan steht das hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (31. August 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Durch den Aufprall und den daraus resultierenden Satz nach vorn habe ich den Radfahrer doch noch vom Rad geschubst. Zum Glück wurde er nur leicht verletzt.


 
Gut das keinem was passiert ist. Für den Ford ist es nicht schade. In meinen Augen ist das eh das häßlichste Auto was die je gebaut haben.
Blöd an so einer Geschichte ist nur das man jetzt jede Menge laufferei hat und kann gar nix dafür .
Schau Dir Dein Rad aber auch mal was genauer an, auch wenn es auf dem Dach war, aber durch den Aufprall kann es schon etwas gelitten haben. Auch den Halter und das Dach / Reiling. Da wirken ganz schöne Kräfte...


----------



## joscho (1. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schau Dir Dein Rad aber auch mal was genauer an, auch wenn es auf dem Dach war, aber durch den Aufprall kann es schon etwas gelitten haben. Auch den Halter und das Dach / Reiling. Da wirken ganz schöne Kräfte...



Danke für den Tipp. Hätte ich mich jetzt nicht weiter drum gekümmert. Bin bis jetzt einfach nur froh, daß es überhaupt auf dem Dach geblieben ist. Aber dafür kauft man ja Testsieger  Sonst kann das auch schnell so aussehen:
http://www.focus.de/auto/autoaktuell/adac-testet-fahrradtraeger_did_13015.html?slide=1

Jetzt muss sich aber erst mal ein Anderer meinen Hals anschauen 

Ach ja, und zu Deinem Ergebnis sage ich einfach mal nichts 

Ciao...
joerg


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. September 2008)

Da hattet ihr ja echt Pech am Samstag!!
Hoffe das es dem Hals bald wieder besser geht!
Ich war erst 20 nach 12 raus aus der Arbeit,habe mich dann dem Sven(Kettenfresser)angeschlossen und bei der Tour gleich mal die Kette gekillt...
War ein sche.. Samstag


----------



## Kalinka (1. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich war erst 20 nach 12 raus aus der Arbeit,habe mich dann dem Sven(Kettenfresser)angeschlossen und bei der Tour gleich mal die Kette gekillt...
> War ein sche.. Samstag


Ja, da wäre ich auch gerne gewesen, um meine Kette zu zerlegen...
So habe ich das eben auf der After-Tour-Tour in den Biergarten gestern Abend gemacht. Es war eine männerbefreite Runde und so dürfte ich mein Kettenniet-Talent erfolgreich beweisen


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ich es mal so ausdrücken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ach Du lieber Himmel*  
dann hätte ich wohl besser nix dazu geschrieben *
 ein ganz großes Sorry *​


 ........... aber !!!! ich hätte sicher nix getroffen 

und ich glaube das ihr trotz alle dem gute schießwütige seit 

Liebe Grüße
Renate

P.S.: *@ joscho*  ich hoffe Dir gehts gut ........ oder hast Du ein Schleudertrauma 

 ?


----------



## joscho (1. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *@ joscho*  ich hoffe Dir gehts gut ........ oder hast Du ein Schleudertrauma
> 
> ?



Ja, habe ich. Aber alles nicht so wild - habe da ja meine Mittelchen. Und Sonntag darf ich auch wieder aufs Bike 
Morgen muss ich mich dann mal ums Material kümmern.





Joerg


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Aber alles nicht so wild - habe da ja meine Mittelchen. Und Sonntag darf ich auch wieder aufs Bike
> Morgen muss ich mich dann mal ums Material kümmern.
> 
> 
> ...



*Gute Besserung und gute Nacht* 



​
süße Träume


----------



## sibby08 (2. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ach Du lieber Himmel*
> dann hätte ich wohl besser nix dazu geschrieben
> 
> *ein ganz großes Sorry *​
> ...


 
Ne Du, mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Wer gewinnen kann muss auch verlieren können. Das ist schon ok.


----------



## joscho (2. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne Du, mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Wer gewinnen kann muss auch verlieren können. Das ist schon ok.



Olympische Nachwirkungen; dabei sein ist alles  
Hast Du eigentlich geschossen oder geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. September 2008)

Mensch Udo,

man kann nicht immer gut drauf sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schließlich unterliegst Du als ungedopter Amateur, dem ganz normalen Wahnsinn des Lebens.


----------



## Tazz (2. September 2008)

Hey hey , 

Der Udo hat garnicht schlecht geschossen 

1. Schuss 95
2. Schuss 95
3. Schuss 95
4. Schuss 95
5. Schuss 95
6. Schuss 97 ............ das ist schon ganz schön nah an der 100 .

Ich hätte nix getroffen , die anderen hatten nur mehr Glück


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2008)

Genau, der Udo macht das schon am Donnerstag.

Also mach et Otze


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. September 2008)

Jau Udo, denke auch das es einfach nur Tagsform ist. Mach Dich nicht verrückt uns schon garnicht nervös. Mit dem Haufen Leute hinter Dir kannste auch als "nicht-Deutscher-Meister" wiederkommen, und hast trotzdem unseren fetten Respekt!


----------



## sibby08 (3. September 2008)

Mensch, so viel Mitgefühl hier. Da kann es am Donnerstag nur besser werden.
*Danke!*


----------



## Tazz (4. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mensch, so viel Mitgefühl hier. Da kann es am Donnerstag nur besser werden.
> *Danke!*



Ja sag ein mal *Udo*  ........................................hab ich Dich da nicht auf Platz 74 entdeckt ??????

*Was für ein Fest 

*​
und wo war Markus ?

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2008)

Schade Udo, schade

Aber keiner kann Platz 74 so schön reden wie das Tazz


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schade Udo, schade
> 
> Aber keiner kann Platz 74 so schön reden wie das Tazz







*comical tazz ali*


----------



## ultra2 (5. September 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *comical tazz ali*



Na da haste aber jemanden ausgegraben...
Nee, der Vergleich hinkt aber ein wenig...das Tazz hat ja gar kein Barett.


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2008)

*So ein mist* 

Es hat mich Erkältungstechnisch voll erwischt 

 war gestern, bei der Telefonkonferenz mit Cheetah, noch der Meinung heute morgen wieder voll Gesund zu werden/sein ..............



Ich kann heute leider nicht mit fahren Balu 

 hoffe aber auf Wiederholung 



Ich wünsche euch super viel Spaß 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *So ein mist*
> 
> Es hat mich Erkältungstechnisch voll erwischt



Na dann wünsch ich mal eine zügige Genesung, auf das Du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst. Mich hat auch gerade die Sommergrippe im Griff, geht aber schon wieder aufwärts.

LG 
Dieter


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich mal eine zügige Genesung, auf das Du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst. Mich hat auch gerade die Sommergrippe im Griff, geht aber schon wieder aufwärts.
> 
> LG
> Dieter



Danke für die wünsche , da möchte ich Dir auch noch flott gute Besserung wünschen 

Ich hoffe doch das es bei mir nicht die Sommergrippe ist und ich nach ca.* 3 *Tagen wieder top Fit bin  .......

 also *quasi MORGEN*


----------



## Balu. (6. September 2008)

> Ich kann heute leider nicht mit fahren Balu  hoffe aber auf Wiederholung



Also wenn ich hier nicht querlesen würde hätt ich die schlimmste Nachricht des Tages fast verpasst 

Naja, gute Besserung ... 

Wiederholung ? gerne, aber langsam gehen die Termine aus.


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier nicht querlesen würde hätt ich die schlimmste Nachricht des Tages fast verpasst
> 
> Naja, gute Besserung ...
> 
> Wiederholung ? gerne, aber langsam gehen die Termine aus.



Wieso schlimmste Nachricht 

........ ist was schlimmes passiert ?

Nee die Termine gehen nicht aus , Du machst das schon 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Balu. (6. September 2008)

Naja, jetzt sind endgültig alle raus ! Aber ich versteh euch ja, ich würde es wohl auch nicht riskieren ... bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt sind endgültig alle raus ! Aber ich versteh euch ja, ich würde es wohl auch nicht riskieren ... bis zum nächsten Mal.



Ich glaub gleich klingelt es bei Dir 

 ................. 

Ist Frank auch raus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (6. September 2008)

Dem ist das Regenradar zu ungewiss ...


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt sind endgültig alle raus ! Aber ich versteh euch ja, ich würde es wohl auch nicht riskieren ... bis zum nächsten Mal.



Ja, sorry Stefan aber bei den Spritpreisen. Da wir aber einen goldenen Herbst bekommen...

...freu ich mich schon jetzt auf ein komplettes Auftreten von TEAM III in Neuwied.

Konfuser und ich werden evtl. (wenn es hier trocken bleibt) den Kettenfresser belästigen.


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Dem ist das Regenradar zu ungewiss ...



Hmmmm ........... ja dann .... wäre die Tour von Boris doch sicher was für Dich  ist auch nicht soooooo weit von deiner Heimat


----------



## joscho (7. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *So ein mist*
> 
> Es hat mich Erkältungstechnisch voll erwischt



Da können wir uns ja jetzt gegenseitig bemitleiden und uns gute Besserung wünschen Im Moment ist einfach doof. Wenn schon mein Auto bis Windeck nicht wieder fit ist (?), so doch hoffentlich wir.

Schönen Sonntag
joerg


----------



## Tazz (7. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Da können wir uns ja jetzt gegenseitig bemitleiden und uns gute Besserung wünschen Im Moment ist einfach doof. Wenn schon mein Auto bis Windeck nicht wieder fit ist (?), so doch hoffentlich wir.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag
> joerg



Ja das können wir 

.......
ich finde Erkältung und Schleudertrauma voll doof  



Wie schaut es denn mit Deinem 

 aus ? Wird es denn wieder ???

Viel Spaß am Sonntag
Renate


----------



## joscho (7. September 2008)

Schleudertrauma ist vorbei - dafür kommt ja jetzt die Erkältung. 
Das Gutachten ist noch nicht fertig. Aber nach den ersten Eckdaten hat die Versicherung und ich das OK für die Rep gegeben. Nur wird der wahrscheinlich nicht in der nächsten Woche fertig


----------



## Tazz (7. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Schleudertrauma ist vorbei - dafür kommt ja jetzt die Erkältung.
> Das Gutachten ist noch nicht fertig. Aber nach den ersten Eckdaten hat die Versicherung und ich das OK für die Rep gegeben. Nur wird der wahrscheinlich nicht in der nächsten Woche fertig



Ja wie  auch ne Erkältung ........... auch von deinem Kind geerbt  ?


*Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir  * werde schnell wieder gesund 

Na jedenfalls ist Dein Auto wieder in Ordnung zu bringen  ist ja auch schon mal was


----------



## joscho (7. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja wie  auch ne Erkältung ........... auch von deinem Kind geerbt  ?



Ja ja, das meinte ich vorhin. Aber meine Kleine ist gesund. Muss ich woanders herhaben 



> *Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir  * werde schnell wieder gesund


Ich bemühe mich  Du aber auch.



> Na jedenfalls ist Dein Auto wieder in Ordnung zu bringen  ist ja auch schon mal was


Ja, man muss sich an den kleinen Dingen erfreuen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. September 2008)

Wünsche mal gesammelt allen Kranken eine schnelle Gesundung

Bis nächsten Samstag seid ihr hoffentlich wieder fit?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wünsche mal gesammelt allen Kranken eine schnelle Gesundung
> 
> Bis nächsten Samstag seid ihr hoffentlich wieder fit?!?!?



*Ja sicher sind wir dann wieder Fit *  , wir sind ja keine Weicheier 

Danke für die Genesungswünsche 

Gruß und so 
Renate


----------



## sibby08 (8. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sag ein mal *Udo*  ........................................hab ich Dich da nicht auf Platz 74 entdeckt ??????
> 
> *Was für ein Fest
> 
> ...


 
So, wieder zurück von meiner Marathon Schieß&Alpen&Eurobike Tour.
Vom Ergebnis her war diese Disziplin schon besser. 10 Ringe mehr und ich währe ganz weit vorne gelandet . Der Markus schießt nicht mehr so weit .
Zu meiner Alpentour melde ich mich später noch mal, die Pflicht ruft auf der Arbeit .


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bis nächsten Samstag seid ihr hoffentlich wieder fit?!?!?




Ist Deine Tour nicht am Sonntag


----------



## ultra2 (8. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist Deine Tour nicht am Sonntag



Wir reisen zu solchen Touren zwecks Aklimatisierung bereits am Vortag an.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist Deine Tour nicht am Sonntag



Am Samstag müssen alle die mit wollen meinen Garten umgraben kommen Ob die dann Sonntag noch fahren können ist mir dann Wurscht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir reisen zu solchen Touren zwecks Aklimatisierung bereits am Vortag an.



Achja, Zelt nicht vergessen...Bierchen und Grillkohle ist da ...


P.S. Fleisch kommt in Form von Rehen von ganz alleine bis in den Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (9. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Achja, Zelt nicht vergessen...Bierchen und Grillkohle ist da ...
> 
> 
> P.S. Fleisch kommt in Form von Rehen von ganz alleine bis in den Garten



Ups  ich glaub ich hab auch das was der Flämischer Löwe hat , wie war das ? Muskuläre Überbelastung  , das umbuddeln mußt Du leider alleine machen  aber ich setze mich gerne an den gedeckten Tisch


----------



## joscho (11. September 2008)

Dies ist ein Fahrrad-Anlehnbügel. Daran angeschlossen war mal ein Fahrrad - meins Ich bin stolz auf mein Abus-Bügelschloss, und schwer enttäuscht von dem Bügeldings


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Fahrrad-Anlehnbügel. Daran angeschlossen war mal ein Fahrrad - meins Ich bin stolz auf mein Abus-Bügelschloss, und schwer enttäuscht von dem Bügeldings



Eine Art des Diebstahls, die mir bisher völlig unbekannt war.
Ob der Dieb unbedingt das Schloss habe wollte?


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. September 2008)

Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage so. 
Krass und natürlich sehr Ärgerlich

Zwei Schnitte mit einem Rohrschneider bei dem Durchmesser, 3-5 min schneller kaum möglich. Und überall Fenster. ???????


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2008)

Autsch...

Welches Rad war es denn? Dein "gutes"?

Und da hat niemand  was von gehört? Macht doch einen Höllenkrach, das ganze...

grüße
Carsten


----------



## joscho (11. September 2008)

Ich hatte nur Gute  Aber es hat mein etwas weniger Gutes (das Trekkingrad) erwischt. Im Moment ist mir nur das MTB geblieben. Mein Auto ist ja auch noch in der Werkstatt. Aber mit dem MTB kann ich natürlich keine Erledigungen usw. machen - denn dann ist das auch wech.
Zur Zeit ist wirklich der Wurm drin Ich will Mitleid! Oder besser noch; sammelt mal für mich 

Gehört oder gesehen hat Niemand was. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie so was geht oder was für einen Krach das macht, aber scheinbar geht es schnell und leise.


----------



## sibby08 (12. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur Gute  Aber es hat mein etwas weniger Gutes (das Trekkingrad) erwischt. Im Moment ist mir nur das MTB geblieben. Mein Auto ist ja auch noch in der Werkstatt. Aber mit dem MTB kann ich natürlich keine Erledigungen usw. machen - denn dann ist das auch wech.
> Zur Zeit ist wirklich der Wurm drin Ich will Mitleid! Oder besser noch; sammelt mal für mich
> 
> Gehört oder gesehen hat Niemand was. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie so was geht oder was für einen Krach das macht, aber scheinbar geht es schnell und leise.


 
Mensch, Du hast ja zur Zeit echt die Kacke am Dampfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Aber wir sind bei Dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Schnegge (12. September 2008)

Hallo Joscho,

stell doch mal ien Bild vom Rad ins Netz. Mit ganz viel Glück erkennt es ja irgendwer irgendwo... 

Gruß und Mitleid
Jörg



joscho schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Fahrrad-Anlehnbügel. Daran angeschlossen war mal ein Fahrrad - meins Ich bin stolz auf mein Abus-Bügelschloss, und schwer enttäuscht von dem Bügeldings


----------



## Konfuzius (12. September 2008)

Oh Mann, bei Dir ist ja grad echt der Wurm drin. 

Aber sei froh, dass Du es nicht an die Straßenlampe vorm Haus gekettet hast 
Ich schätze, Du kommst am Sonntag nach Windeck dann nicht mit Trekkingrad? 

Grüße 
Ralf

PS: Ach so: Mitleid!!!


----------



## joscho (12. September 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Joscho,
> 
> stell doch mal ien Bild vom Rad ins Netz. Mit ganz viel Glück erkennt es ja irgendwer irgendwo...
> 
> ...



Gar nicht so einfach mit dem Bild. Wäre ich nur eine TEAM III Tour damit gefahren, dann hätte ich tausende ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (12. September 2008)

Mein Mitleid hast Du! Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser ! 

Der Schnitt (und der Schnittansatz im Vordergrund) sieht tatsächlich nach Rohrschneider aus, daher wird auch kein Lärm entstanden sein. Vielleicht gibt es eine Chance, den Diebstahl über die Hausratversicherung o. ä. (bin kein Versicherungsexperte) abzuwickeln.....?


----------



## Kalinka (12. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur Gute  Aber es hat mein etwas weniger Gutes (das Trekkingrad) erwischt. Im Moment ist mir nur das MTB geblieben. Mein Auto ist ja auch noch in der Werkstatt. Aber mit dem MTB kann ich natürlich keine Erledigungen usw. machen - denn dann ist das auch wech.
> Zur Zeit ist wirklich der Wurm drin Ich will Mitleid! Oder besser noch; sammelt mal für mich ...


Du könntest mein Auto haben bis zum 19.09.08 oder aber einen Sattelstützengepäcktäger, da kann man auch viel mit erledigen!
Klar, und Mitleid bekommst Du auch...die große Portion!!!!!!!


----------



## joscho (12. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du könntest mein Auto haben bis zum 19.09.08 oder aber einen Sattelstützengepäcktäger, da kann man auch viel mit erledigen!



Was für wunderbare Angebote  Wobei ich mich schon frage, an welche Stütze ich den Gepäckträger denn machen soll 
Da komme ich also auf das Auto zurück. Bringst Du es mir vorbei 



> Klar, und Mitleid bekommst Du auch...die große Portion!!!!!!!



Ihr seit alle so gut zu mir  Aber sammeln will dann wohl doch Keiner Mal schauen ob die Versicherung da weniger geizig ist


----------



## ultra2 (12. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Aber sammeln will dann wohl doch Keiner Mal schauen ob die Versicherung da weniger geizig ist



Trifft ja keinen Bedürftigen.


----------



## sibby08 (12. September 2008)

> Zitat von *joscho* :
> Ihr seit alle so gut zu mir
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie jetzt, Du willst für Dich gesammelt haben und noch von der Versicherung kassieren ?



> Zitat von *ultra2*
> Trifft ja keinen Bedürftigen.


 
Bei den Praktiken erklärt sich das ja


----------



## joscho (12. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Trifft ja keinen Bedürftigen.



Das sehe ich ganz anders


----------



## Kalinka (12. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Was für wunderbare Angebote  Wobei ich mich schon frage, an welche Stütze ich den Gepäckträger denn machen soll
> Da komme ich also auf das Auto zurück. Bringst Du es mir vorbei


Also nicht übermütig werden. Solange die DB noch keine 2,5 Teuro pro Fahrkarte verlangt, kannst Du es Dir bitte in Bonn-Rüngsdorf abholen.
Ich wohne 5 min vom Mehlemer Bahnhof.
Sattelstützen Gepäcktrager für dein MTB, oder ist das auch weg/kaputt/...?


----------



## joscho (12. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Du willst für Dich gesammelt haben und noch von der Versicherung kassieren ?



Keine Ahnung ob und was die Versicherung zahlt. Und, ach, es will ja Keiner was geben - Kniesköppe.



> Bei den Praktiken erklärt sich das ja



Ja nix ist. Jetzt will ich auch kein Mitleid mehr, pah


----------



## joscho (12. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also nicht übermütig werden. Solange die DB noch keine 2,5 Teuro pro Fahrkarte verlangt, kannst Du es Dir bitte in Bonn-Rüngsdorf abholen.



Vermutlich bekomme ich Montag, spätestens Dienstag mein Auto zurück. Viel früher hätte ich Deins ja dann auch nicht, wenn ich es nach der Windeck-Tour mitnehme   Aber Danke für das großzügige Angebot 



> Sattelstützen Gepäcktrager für dein MTB, oder ist das auch weg/kaputt/...?


Was glaubst Du wie lange ich ein MTB habe, wenn ich damit einkaufen fahre - bei meinem Glück  Ne ne, das Risiko ist mir viel zu groß.

Danke nochmals und bis Sonntag
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. September 2008)

Das ist ja alles schrecklich, joscho 

 da bekommst Du doch noch was Mitleid von mir .... besser spät als nie  

Und Du glaubst das Du tatsächlich das Auto von Deinem Bruder leihen solltest ?, bei Deinem momentanen Glück 



Kopf hoch kleiner 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## joscho (12. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst das Du tatsächlich das Auto von Deinem Bruder leihen solltest ?, bei Deinem momentanen Glück



Pst, nicht so laut 
Aber an Eurer Stelle würde ich schon überlegen, ob ihr mit mir in einem Auto sitzen wollt.



> Kopf hoch kleiner



Ich bemühe mich. Und nächste Woche wird dann ja wieder alles ganz toll - neues Auto (na ja, fast) und mit etwas Glück auch ein neues Rad von dem komischen Laden mit der komischen Bedienung von wo ich schon so ein komisches Rad habe


----------



## Merlin (13. September 2008)

> aber sammeln will dann wohl doch Keiner



Lass doch'n Klingelbeutel rumgehen...ich schmeiÃe ein paar Schutzschaltungen rein...

Naja, vielleicht auch noch'n â¬uro, bevor du auf der StraÃe betteln musst.


----------



## skandinavia (13. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Lass doch'n Klingelbeutel rumgehen...ich schmeiße ein paar Schutzschaltungen rein...



Ich hätte eine Klingel für den Beutel. Wie wäre es in Zukunft mit 'ner Rolle Stacheldraht statt Bügelschloss?


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Klingel für den Beutel. Wie wäre es in Zukunft mit 'ner Rolle Stacheldraht statt Bügelschloss?



Sehr guter Gedanke  .................. ich würde sogar einen Elektrozaun setzen


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Lass doch'n Klingelbeutel rumgehen...ich schmeiße ein paar Schutzschaltungen rein...
> 
> Naja, vielleicht auch noch'n uro, bevor du auf der Straße betteln musst.



Wenigstens auf Dich ist verlass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sehr guter Gedanke  .................. ich würde sogar einen Elektrozaun setzen



Ja, hatte auch schon drüber nachgedacht es unter Strom zu setzen. Man müsste ja so einen Teaser leicht umbauen können  Also, diese Saison kein Lampenbau sondern Undertaker 

Ach ja, ich konnte es ja nun doch nicht lassen und war eben in Bonn...


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich konnte es ja nun doch nicht lassen und war eben in Bonn...



*Und ?* 
....................................was *Studierst** Du *nun ? 




Okey , Spaß beiseite  *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike*


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Okey , Spaß beiseite  *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike*



Danke. Es hat auch schon Anschluss gefunden;




Kann jetzt schon alleine stehen;




Und heute Abend machen wir es uns zusammen auf dem Sofa bequem;


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. September 2008)

Farblich gefällts mir. 
Aber wenn ich das von der Ausstattung her so beurteilen darf, würde ich das so in die Richtung Trekking schieben, aber dann Racing Ralph? 
Auf jeden Fall schöne Wahl, auch wenn ich das Vorgefallene so nicht gut heißen kann.. 






Und das spricht für einen Single-Haushalt oder ne gaaanz gründliche Putzaktion danach.. 

Viel Spaß und Glück dann mit deinen beiden neuen Mitbewohnern.


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Farblich gefällts mir.



Mir auch  Es stand so verloren zwischen all den schwarzen Biestern, da musste ich es einfach mitnehmen.



> Aber wenn ich das von der Ausstattung her so beurteilen darf, würde ich das so in die Richtung Trekking schieben, aber dann Racing Ralph?


Ich wollte einen "sportlichen" Trekker. Und da ich diesen (wieder mal) nicht finden konnte, habe ich (wieder mal) einen Crosser alltagstauglich gemacht. Wenn es nach Holland geht kommt noch ein Gepäckträger dran und gut ist. An meinem alten Rad hatte ich auch einen RR (hinten) und war zufrieden. Ob er vorne drauf bleibt wird sich zeigen.



> Und das spricht für einen Single-Haushalt oder ne gaaanz gründliche Putzaktion danach..


Weder noch  Das Rad ist ja noch fast unbenutzt.



> Viel Spaß und Glück dann mit deinen beiden neuen Mitbewohnern.


Danke. Muss mal schauen was der Grüne gerade so macht - nicht das der wieder vor dem Fernseher sitzt und sich irgendeinen so einen Sch... reinzieht.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Muss mal schauen was der Grüne gerade so macht - nicht das der wieder vor dem Fernseher sitzt und sich irgendeinen so einen Sch... reinzieht.
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Wenn dem so ist, bist du es Schuld. Oder willst du allen Ernstes behaupten er könne mit seinem Daumen umschalten?

Ansonsten: Nettes Rädchen.

ps. Hast du das Bedienteil vom Autoradio abgemacht? In deiner Gegend...


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, bist du es Schuld. Oder willst du allen Ernstes behaupten er könne mit seinem Daumen umschalten?



Du, diese kleinen Dinger soll man mal nicht unterschätzen 



> ps. Hast du das Bedienteil vom Autoradio abgemacht? In deiner Gegend...



Oh Sch..., was für ein Auto


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh Sch..., was für ein Auto



Meins


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Meins



Ist es denn noch ganz ? . ich meine *Dein Auto* 
wir wissen ja das es ein Risiko ist ............


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ist es denn noch ganz ?



Wenn nicht, müßen wir wohl mit dem Rad anreisen.
Oder der Konfuse muß viermal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Meins



Ach, Autos werden doch völlig überbewertet


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, Autos werden doch völlig überbewertet



Wenn du nicht gerade meins hättest, würde ich dir ja recht geben und du nicht solche Töne spucken


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Mir auch  Es stand so verloren zwischen all den schwarzen Biestern, da musste ich es einfach mitnehmen.



Frei nach Goethe: "Nur Kinder und einfache Leute mögen lebhafte Farben"
Und Shakespeare: "So schwöre ich, daß Schwarz der Schönheit Krone, daß Edles nur in dieser Farbe wohne." 

Wobei ich am Mittwoch bei H&S schon die Vorserienmodelle 2009 im Schaufenster gesehen habe. Die waren schick schwarz-weiß (so wie mein Felt, dass hier neben mir steht ).

Schönen Gruß an deinen Grünen.


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

Etwas mehr Luft im Reifen könnte nicht schaden - ich glaube die Tour morgen hat einen ziemlich hohen Straßenanteil. So ca. 160 km


----------



## joscho (14. September 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Frei nach Goethe: "Nur Kinder und einfache Leute mögen lebhafte Farben"



Tja, dann erkläre ich  hiermit öffentlich meinen Rücktritt vom Erwachsensein 



> Und Shakespeare: "So schwöre ich, daß Schwarz der Schönheit Krone, daß Edles nur in dieser Farbe wohne."


Und Stephen Hawking würde sagen "Schwarz ist keine Farbe" 



> Schönen Gruß an deinen Grünen.


Nachdem er beim Abendessen alle Füße auf den Tisch gelegt hat, habe ich ihn ohne Abendbrot ins Bett geschickt


----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2008)

Nett wars heute wieder bei den Windecker Bengeln.

Hier noch ein, zwei Bildchen,

eins für den Frank:





Eins für den Carsten:





Eins für Viele:





Noch eins für Viele:





Und noch eins für Ganzviele:


----------



## sun909 (14. September 2008)

Hallo TeamIIIer ! 

Hoffe, den Heimweg habt ihr auf dem direkten Weg gefunden  ?!

Der arme Frank hat jetzt erstmal bestimmt keine guten Erinnerungen an das Windecker Land  Hoffen wir mal auf die Garantie...

Schöne Grüße!
sun909


----------



## joscho (15. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo TeamIIIer !
> 
> Hoffe, den Heimweg habt ihr auf dem direkten Weg gefunden  ?!



Ja, danke. Zurück ging deutlich besser. 



> Der arme Frank hat jetzt erstmal bestimmt keine guten Erinnerungen an das Windecker Land  Hoffen wir mal auf die Garantie...



Prinzipiell gibt Poison 6 Jahre auf Rahmen. Aber die Bestimmungen lesen sich zumindest "seltsam";

"Eine Gewährleistungsverpflichtung ist ausgeschlossen, wenn der Mangel oder Schaden auf unsachgemäßem Gebrauch oder Überbeanspruchung, insbesondere durch Sprünge und radikale Fahrmanöver zurückzuführen ist."

Besonders schön finde ich "radikale Fahrmanöver"  Na ja, die Frage ist ja immer wie so etwas gelebt wird. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## Merlin (15. September 2008)

Müssen wir den Frank jetzt eigentlich auch "Balu" nennen? Weil er ist ja jetzt ebenfalls unter die Rahmenknacker gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. September 2008)

Und immer ist es *Aluminium* was da nicht hält.

Gruß
Carbon Udo


----------



## Merlin (15. September 2008)

Beim Balu wars auch schon Stahl und der Giom hat diverse Merida Plastikrahmen geknackt...


Also was soll man noch nehmen?


----------



## sibby08 (15. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Beim Balu wars auch schon Stahl und der Giom hat diverse Merida Plastikrahmen geknackt...
> 
> 
> Also was soll man noch nehmen?


 
Giom ist da ja die einzige Ausnahme (und es war noch nicht einmal ein Bruch). Spontan fallen mir da noch Redking, Udo1 und UltraII mit Alu Problemen ein. 
Ach, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt "Der Specialized S-Works Pro hält ein Fahrradleben lang. Hier wird offensichtlich viel Wert auf Qualität und Fertigung gelegt" (Zitat aus der Bike 10/2008 zum Carbon Lenker test)


----------



## Cheetah (15. September 2008)

Ich kenne nur eine Person die aufgrund von Materialversagen längere Zeit im Krankenhaus war, in den Fall war das ein *Carbonrahmen *der gebrochen ist.


----------



## Balu. (15. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Müssen wir den Frank jetzt eigentlich auch "Balu" nennen? Weil er ist ja jetzt ebenfalls unter die Rahmenknacker gegangen...



Uffbasse !


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. September 2008)

Zu der Thematik "Specialized und Rahmenbruch" :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (16. September 2008)

Man könnte fast alle Rahmenbruchbilder dieses Forums auch zusammenfassen :


----------



## joscho (16. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ach, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt "Der Specialized S-Works Pro hält ein Fahrradleben lang. Hier wird offensichtlich viel Wert auf Qualität und Fertigung gelegt" (Zitat aus der Bike 10/2008 zum Carbon Lenker test)



Und zum Thema Carbon allgemein: "Im Rahmen des größten Bruchtests von Carbon-Bauteilen spannten wir 33 Lenker auf den Prüftisch. Die Ergebnisse sind alarmierend." (gleiche Quelle)


----------



## sibby08 (16. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Carbon allgemein: "Im Rahmen des größten Bruchtests von Carbon-Bauteilen spannten wir 33 Lenker auf den Prüftisch. Die Ergebnisse sind alarmierend." (gleiche Quelle)


 
Richtig!
Man sieht ja auch schon mal Carbonlenker für 30,- EUR. Wer sowas kauft kann sie nicht mehr alle haben oder fährt mit dem Rad nur zur Eisdiele zum posen.
Ich finde den Test nicht schlecht, der zeigt einem wer seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und wer nicht.
Interessant wäre für mich jetzt ein gleicher Test mit Alu Lenkern. Der wird vermutlich nicht anders ausfallen. Zudem unterliegt Alu auch eher einer Material Ermüdung (trifft für uns Hobbyfahrer aber wohl eher weniger zu).


----------



## joscho (16. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Test nicht schlecht, der zeigt einem wer seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und wer nicht.



Kann ich nichts zu sagen - habe den Test nicht gelesen (und das Heft auch gar nicht). Bin nur über die Headline gestolpert 



> Interessant wäre für mich jetzt ein gleicher Test mit Alu Lenkern. Der wird vermutlich nicht anders ausfallen.



Würde mich auch interessieren. Wobei ich nur ein mal was von einem Lenkerbruch gehört habe - war wohl letztes Jahr bei der TdF  Kaum vorstellbar, dass die billige Lenker verbauen.



> Zudem unterliegt Alu auch eher einer Material Ermüdung (trifft für uns Hobbyfahrer aber wohl eher weniger zu).



Ich glaube, dass Alu im allg. "gutmütiger" ist. Es reißt halt eher als das es bricht. Je nach Element und Situation kann das ein Vorteil sein.


----------



## Balu. (16. September 2008)

> Ich glaube, dass Alu im allg. "gutmütiger" ist. Es reißt halt eher als das es bricht. Je nach Element und Situation kann das ein Vorteil sein.



Gerade Alu ist, vor allem in "schlechten" Legierungen eher spröde ... Kohlefaser ist auch nur in  Faserrichtung belastbar ... aber die Häufigkeit und das bekanntwerden solcher Defekte ist auch relativ, da momentan jeder dünnes Alu oder Carbon haben will, es häufiger gekauft und gefahren wird und somit auch proportional mehr Schund auftaucht.

_keith bontrager: 
»Wenn man Stahl als Rahmenmaterial Gestern erst entdeckt hätte, wäre es das absolute Trend-material.«_


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> _keith bontrager:
> »Wenn man Stahl als Rahmenmaterial Gestern erst entdeckt hätte, wäre es das absolute Trend-material.«_



In der Bike ist auch ein Stahlbike drin. Preis war 5.000,- US$ aufwärts. 2.000,- US$ kostet es extra, wenn man das Firmenwappen am Steuerrohr statt aus Silber aus Echtgold haben will.


----------



## supasini (16. September 2008)

Alu bricht eher selten, meist reisst es an den Schweißnähten. Neben der Naht ist das MAterial durch das starke Erhitzen beim Schweißen geschwächt, wenn es hier zu dünn ist und/oder falsch getmpert wird (Rekristallisation), dann ist das ne Schwachstelle. Ich hätte da zwei Canyon-Rahmen beizusteuern


----------



## ralf (16. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> _keith bontrager:
> »Wenn man Stahl als Rahmenmaterial Gestern erst entdeckt hätte, wäre es das absolute Trend-material.«_



... recht hat der Mann!

Gibt es denn im Fahrradbau Schöneres als filigranes Stahlgeröhr? ... ... Meine Meinung ..., _mit der ich offenbar nicht so ganz alleine bin ..._ 

Ralf


----------



## Balu. (16. September 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... recht hat der Mann!
> 
> Gibt es denn im Fahrradbau Schöneres als filigranes Stahlgeröhr? ... ... Meine Meinung ..., _mit der ich offenbar nicht so ganz alleine bin ..._
> 
> Ralf



Nein, du bist nicht allein ! Ich besitze zwar eine Aludose aber eben auch Stahlrahmen und ich werde in Zukunft wohl weiterhin Stahl bevorzugen.

Lektüre gefällig ?!?


----------



## Konfuzius (17. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (17. September 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



... geht doch! 
.
.
.
... ziemlich "kurzes" Oberrohr ...


----------



## sun909 (17. September 2008)

VORSICHT!

Abfahrt BREIBERGE nach Querung des Weges: 

Großer Baum quer über den Weg gefallen, dahinter eine Kuhle... Und viel spitzes Holz, das in den Weg ragt. Dank Merlin, Grüner Frosch und Martin ist da jetzt weniger Gefahr...

KOFFERBERGE: Viel viel Holz kreuz und quer, tragen und schieben statt fahren... Auch da bitte nicht zu schnell reinfliegen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Balu. (17. September 2008)

Heißt das Ding nicht "Korfer Berg" ?!? 

Egal, weitermachen ...


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2008)

> Heißt das Ding nicht "Korfer Berg" ?!?



Klugsch***er! Aber gut, dass du es sagst, sonst hätte ich es getan.


----------



## sun909 (18. September 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Heißt das Ding nicht "Korfer Berg" ?!?
> 
> Egal, weitermachen ...



na Balu. , komm du mir mal im Heim für Klug********r (=Köln) unter die Augen


----------



## skandinavia (19. September 2008)

Hallo Team III,

da sich jetzt noch ein paar andere angemeldet haben, würde ich sagen, dass wir einfach in Köln Deutz Bf mal schauen, wie wir die Leute auf die Tickets verteilen. Schreibe dazu noch etwas ins LMB oder schicke noch einmal jedem eine Nachricht. Das normale Ticket von Deutz nach Dieringhausen dürfte übrigens auch nicht viel teurer sein, als 1/5-NRW-Ticket oder was es sonst noch so gibt. Ich melde mich auch freiwillig für die Ticketautomatenbedienung.

Bis spätestens Sonntag!
Nadine


----------



## Jerd (19. September 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch freiwillig für die Ticketautomatenbedienung.



Bring was Zeit mit, letztens waren da mal wieder 3 von 4 kaputt


----------



## skandinavia (19. September 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Bring was Zeit mit, letztens waren da mal wieder 3 von 4 kaputt



Ach, die Oberbergische Bahn hat sogar auch Automaten im Zug. Die sind auch meistens kaputt. Ist immer billiges Reisen.


----------



## joscho (20. September 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ach, die Oberbergische Bahn hat sogar auch Automaten im Zug. Die sind auch meistens kaputt. Ist immer billiges Reisen.



Na, dann nehmen wir halt diese Variante 

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schnuppe mit welchem Ticket ich fahre. Nur würde ich ungerne der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was schenken. Da ich aber max. dann mit der Bahn fahre, wenn Du eine Tour anbietest, habe ich keinen Plan davon. Aber Du machst das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

*Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund* 

Gleich gibbet die Skandinavia-Tour und ich freue mich 



Wetter hervorragend 



ich fahre mal wieder Bahn 

und es sind mal wieder viele Leute die ich nicht kenne  , und wo sind denn eigentlich die die ich kenne ????? alle keine Zeit  

Schade finde ich allerdings das Kalinka sich wieder ausgetragen hat ..........

Ansonsten bis gleich 
Renate


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2008)

Bevor das Schicksal seinen Lauf nimmt: Glaubt nix von dem, was hier in Kürze erscheinen wird. Äussere Ähnlichkeiten sind rein zufällig, sowohl mich wie auch manch andere Pappnase betreffend. Ich war doch gar nicht in Köln. Ich habe gar keine Brüder. Frank zerstört nicht einfach so Stühle. Ich mag keine Lackritzschnecken. Was ist Teebeutel Weitwurf?


Oh weh...


----------



## sun909 (21. September 2008)

Tom,
du kannst schon wieder an den Rechner? Ts, wir sind doch zu früh gegangen 

Außerdem wird hier nix erscheinen. Großes Schweigegelübde!

Was ist eine rote Socke? Tisch tanzen?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## soka70 (21. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bevor das Schicksal seinen Lauf nimmt: Glaubt nix von dem, was hier in Kürze erscheinen wird. Äussere Ähnlichkeiten sind rein zufällig, sowohl mich wie auch manch andere Pappnase betreffend. Ich war doch gar nicht in Köln. Ich habe gar keine Brüder. Frank zerstört nicht einfach so Stühle. Ich mag keine Lackritzschnecken. Was ist Teebeutel Weitwurf?
> 
> 
> Oh weh...





Oh, Bilder in meinem Kopf!!!


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund*
> ..Schade finde ich allerdings das Kalinka sich wieder ausgetragen hat ..........
> ...Renate



Ja, ich auch! Aber ich habe mehr als eine gute Entschuldigung:

Speichenbruch am babyblauen
am Vorabend zu lange unterwegs
Gewässerüberwachung am sonntäglichen Morgen

Aber aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.

ich sollte einfach mal das Hardtail als reserve fertig machen...aber es gibt ja kein Schraub und Grill im Moment


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bevor das Schicksal seinen Lauf nimmt: Glaubt nix von dem, was hier in Kürze erscheinen wird. Äussere Ähnlichkeiten sind rein zufällig, sowohl mich wie auch manch andere Pappnase betreffend. Ich war doch gar nicht in Köln. Ich habe gar keine Brüder. Frank zerstört nicht einfach so Stühle. Ich mag keine Lackritzschnecken. Was ist Teebeutel Weitwurf?
> Oh weh...


Hört sich an, als wenn die Jungs Dir nur klarmachen wollten, daß DAGEGEN die Ehe ein Kinderspiel ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz wollen *wir* Details!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. September 2008)

Mädels, 
die Erinnerungsfähigkeit wird proportional zum Promillewert abnehmen... 

Fotos gibt es auch keine 

schöne grüße....


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2008)

> Nichtsdestotrotz wollen wir Details!!!



Wie gesagt, ist eh alles erstunken und erlogen! 

(Ich fürchte aber das Schlimmste, da sich der Balu heute morgen beim Anblick der Fotos schon beömmelt hat...)


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mädels,
> die Erinnerungsfähigkeit wird proportional zum Promillewert abnehmen...
> 
> Fotos gibt es auch keine
> ...


*
Ich freue mich doch über jeden einzelnen von euch*  

hmm Fotos nur von der Tazz ? tja , ich war leider nicht da ........

Von Karin hatte ich heute schon gehört  Arbeiten und Speiche kaputt  , da wäre ein zweit Rad echt ne Überlegung wert  
Aber ich bin auch frühzeitig von der Tour nach Hause , Delgardo hat mir den Weg gewiesen .......... ich hatte mich in der Bahn etwas blöd angestellt , mich ins leere gesetzt und bin ungebremst auf den Boden geknallt ...............* AUA*

Nun ja die anderen Quälen sich wohl noch  hoffe das es eine schöne Tour ist/war 

Grüße und so ............


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist eh alles erstunken und erlogen!
> 
> (Ich fürchte aber das Schlimmste, da sich der Balu heute morgen beim Anblick der Fotos schon beömmelt hat...)


*Also doch Fotos ????*

Tja dann stells mal rein


----------



## Balu. (21. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Also doch Fotos ????*
> 
> Tja dann stells mal rein


----------



## ultra2 (21. September 2008)

Wenn von euch keiner Fotos reinstellen will tu ich es eben.

Also, Nadine und allen Mitfahrer/innen einen herzlichen Dank für die landschaftlich nette Tour. War anstrengender als ich dachte. Wie fast immer ein, zwei oder gar drei Fotos. Leider gibbet ja weder vom Tazz-Stunt noch dem vom Delgado Fotos. 

Mal von so:




Oder so:




Blau ist das neue Rot:


----------



## joscho (21. September 2008)

War wieder eine nette Tour - mit durchaus WP tauglicher Fahrzeit  Hier meine (60csx) Daten: 6:09h, 86,7 km, 1219 hm.

Besonderen Dank an Nadine, die mir (Kölner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) am Ende noch eine durchaus erträgliche Möglichkeit zeigte von der Schmitze Bud nach Deutz zu kommen 
Es gab zwar keinen Pannen, aber dafür einige Ausfälle. Zurück nach Deutz bzw. zum Hbf. haben es nur zwei geschafft 

Schöne Woche Euch Allen
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (21. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn von euch keiner Fotos reinstellen will tu ich es eben.



Würde ja gerne, aber so viele hab ich heute gar nicht gemacht... 
Naja, ein paar sinds schon geworden 

Also hier mal ein Teil der Truppe zusammen:





Ein Bild von einem Trail:
...mit Schnegge, ausnahmsweise mal von vorne , aber nur weil der gerade von der Suche seines Handys zurückkam...





Und nicht zu vergessen das obligatorische Essen. Wegen geschlossener Küche heute etwas weniger üppig . Trotzdem lecker.





Der Dank für die schöne Tour geht an diese Dame:





Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (21. September 2008)

@Schnegge: Du hattes Recht, es waren auf dem Lüderich-Trail tatsächlich 40 km/h. 
Genaugenommen bei mir lt. GPS-Auswertung 39,9 km/h schätzungsweise bei den Anliegern und noch mal 39,6 km/h etwas weiter unten.
War heute schön flowing zu fahren im Trockenen


----------



## skandinavia (22. September 2008)

_Ein Handy liegt im Walde ganz still und stumm.
Der Schnegge hat's verloren und sucht herum.
Da klingelt es im Unterholz,
und zurück kehrt der Schnegge stolz,
mit dem rosa Handy
und downhillt ganz trendy._

Ok, ich erspare Euch weitere schlechte Gedichte. Meine Photos, mein ungeschönter Bericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5147483#post5147483


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. September 2008)

Schöner Bericht  Nur "Ich hechel nur noch hinter den Jungs her" ist eindeutig gelogen. Hinterhergehechelt haben Andere  Spätestens ab Bleifeld fühlten sich meine Beine auch bleischwer an. Zum Glück waren die restlichen 20 km tendenziell bergab ((c) Konfuzius). Aber ein paar mal habe ich schon bereut nicht mit Solanum gefahren zu sein  

Nochmals Danke
joerg


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2008)

Also ich find den Bericht schön, obwohl ich nicht so gut dabei weg komme und mein Hintern unscharf ist


----------



## joscho (23. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also ich find den Bericht schön, obwohl ich nicht so gut dabei weg komme und mein Hintern unscharf ist



In beiden Fällen: selber Schuld


----------



## ultra2 (23. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...und mein Hintern unscharf ist



Deine Hoffnung das jemand das Gegenteil behauptet scheint sich nicht zu erfüllen.

Vielleicht noch mal in einem anderen Fred probieren?


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Deine Hoffnung das jemand das Gegenteil behauptet scheint sich nicht zu erfüllen.
> 
> Vielleicht noch mal in einem anderen Fred probieren?



Egal, weiter ....!


----------



## Tazz (23. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Egal, weiter ....!



War ein cooler Bericht von Nadine   nur ein komisches Unterforum 
und danke Micha für´s zum Bahnhof bringen 



Nächste Tour passe ich besser auf mich auf  
und reise nicht mehr mit der Bahn an 

 .......das ist ja sowas von Gefährlich


----------



## skandinavia (23. September 2008)

Um noch was nettes über Delgado zu sagen: Dem war die Tour zu langweilig. Musste immer Extrarunden für Spielkinder drehen und jede Böschung mitnehmen. Manchmal auch mit dem ganzen Körper. 

Falls Team III noch 'ne Frau sucht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352199


----------



## skandinavia (23. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> War ein cooler Bericht von Nadine   nur ein komisches Unterforum



Das ist übrigens *MEIN* komisches Unterforum! 

Phhh, die Tazz, kaum zieht der Rücken nicht mehr wie Hacke, meckert die über meinen schönen neuen Thread.   

Ich will noch alle diese komischen X-Wege hier erobern. Eigentlich wollte ich nächsten Sonntag den X4 in Angriff nehmen, aber ich glaube, ich sollte auch mal pausieren. Immer on the road ist auch nicht so gesund.


----------



## Tazz (23. September 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens *MEIN* komisches Unterforum!
> 
> Phhh, die Tazz, kaum zieht der Rücken nicht mehr wie Hacke, meckert die über meinen schönen neuen Thread.



......................*Ups *

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> .... und danke Micha für´s zum Bahnhof bringen



Keine Ursache 

Ich war sowieso platt 

@skandinavia

Schnegge war übrigens sehr leicht zu überreden bei dem Spielekrams mitzumachen 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Merlin (25. September 2008)

Na sowas! 


Da will man mal Urlaub am anderen Ende der Welt machen und gemütlich in japanischen Gewässern angeln...und schon beisst so ein Prachtexemplar an:














Tja, war mir zu schade für die Pfanne, daher schwimmt es jetzt in schwäbischen Gewässern. 

Ach ja: Nächstes Jahr mache ich Urlaub in den USA und gehe auf Fuchsjagd...


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na sowas!
> 
> 
> Da will man mal Urlaub am anderen Ende der Welt machen und gemütlich in japanischen Gewässern angeln...und schon beisst so ein Prachtexemplar an:
> ...



Nun, jetzt sieht das auf dem Foto eher nach deinem Keller aus als dem anderen Ende der Welt. Mag aber auch eine Ermessensfrage sein.

Aber den Rest verstehe ich ja auch nicht. Ist das Prachtexemplar jetzt Carsten oder das Scott?


----------



## Merlin (25. September 2008)

> Nun, jetzt sieht das auf dem Foto eher nach deinem Keller aus als dem anderen Ende der Welt.


 


> Ist das Prachtexemplar jetzt Carsten oder das Scott?


 

Du kleinweltlicher Ignorant....


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du kleinweltlicher Ignorant....



Okay, okay...habe verstanden, das Prachtexemplar ist das Scott.

Sorry Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. September 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach ja: Nächstes Jahr mache ich Urlaub in den USA und gehe auf Fuchsjagd...[/SIZE]




NIEMALS  bekommst du Carsten zu ner Roten Socke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (25. September 2008)

> NIEMALS bekommst du Carsten zu ner Roten Socke


 

Das hat er bei Dual Control auch behauptet....


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> NIEMALS  bekommst du Carsten zu ner Roten Socke



Carsten *HAT* bereits ne rote Socke !! Seit letztem Samstag !!


----------



## sun909 (25. September 2008)

...halb sank er hin, halb stieß man ihn 

Die rote Socke von letzter Woche hab ich mir schwer erarbeitet, sie hat ihren Ehrenplatz auf dem Balkon gefunden.

Wie es mit der anderen Socke ausschaut, werde ich nächstes Jahr entscheiden; sonst kommt der gute Merlin ja gar nicht mehr aus dem Glücksrausch raus 

verdrücke mich jetzt erst mal mit Konfuzius und Co an den Gardasee! Euch eine schöne Zeit, viel Spaß beim Stammtisch und bei der Blitzfitz-Tour!

grüße
sun909

P.S. Jens, komm du mir unter die Augen, du Schuft du


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...verdrücke mich jetzt erst mal mit Konfuzius und Co an den Gardasee! Euch eine schöne Zeit, viel Spaß beim Stammtisch und bei der Blitzfitz-Tour!
> 
> grüße
> sun909
> ...



Dir auch viel Spass am Gardasee

Und ja, ich habe dich auch lieb


----------



## Konfuzius (26. September 2008)

Oh, der Carsten hat eine Magura Bremse bekommen? 
Willst Du auf Deine alten Tage doch noch mit dem Bremsen anfangen?  
Naja, am Gardasee wirst Du sie sicher nicht brauchen... 

@alle anderen: Viel Spaß am Sonntag beim Herrn Blitzfitz!
Bin jetzt weg zum See  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (26. September 2008)

Unserem Rallef, Heike, Carsten, Gernot und was weiß ich, viel Spass und Sonne am Baggerloch.

Zieht euch immer warm an und verliert dat Geld nisch.


----------



## Tazz (26. September 2008)

Auch von mir super viel Spaß mit dem Rad am Wasser , passt mir auf die Heike auf  und kommt gesund und munter wieder 

Sonntag ist ja super Wetter angesagt ............. freue mich und fahre alles zweimal 

Bis die Tage 
Renate


----------



## joscho (28. September 2008)

Dank an Alle, die ihren Teller leergegessen haben und uns ein solch schönes Wetter beschert haben
Dank an Alle Mitfahrer
Dank an den Guide




​


----------



## ultra2 (29. September 2008)

Nee, was für ein Spass gestern













Und das ich sowas noch mal live erleben würde


----------



## Tazz (29. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



He he 

sowas hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. Oktober 2008)

Manchmal macht es Sinn auf die Wettervorhersage zu hören und früh aufzubrechen;


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2008)

yo men













Immer wieder nett, da bei Bad Münstereifel


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und das ich sowas noch mal live erleben würde



??? irgendwie stehe ich auf der Leitung...


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ??? irgendwie stehe ich auf der Leitung...



Und trotzdem haben wir dich lieb.


----------



## skandinavia (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallöle!

Schön, schön. Ich habe nur gehört, dass in Bad Münstereifel abends um 18.00h die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden. Aber dann ist ja auch mehr Platz zum Biken! 

Ich fahre morgen mal wieder zum Rheinsteig. Ausnahmsweise ohne Rad. Wandern soll ja auch schön sein, habe ich gehört.


----------



## Tazz (3. Oktober 2008)

......... da hab ich doch nicht ein einziges Foto heute geschossen 

War aber sehr schön heute , auch ohne Fotoapparat 

Und ich freue mich das wir nicht nass geworden sind 

Jungs 
sehr schöne Fotos habt ihr gemacht 

@ Handlampe  geh doch runter von der Leitung ....

@ skandinavia , es gab dort keine Bürgersteige  .......  Dir viel Vergnügen aufm Berg


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2008)

*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *

 .................der Kühlschrank ist da 




Ich komme dann auch Sekt trinken Leute


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Oktober 2008)

So, wir sind zurück von dem Baggerloch 





Hier ein paar Impressionen:

Schön wars da. Nach anfänglicher Technik- und Orientierungsrunde









führte uns unser Local Guide Werner auf die Trails an der Ponale Straße








Carsten bei seiner zweitliebsten Beschäftigung: Berge runterheizen 

Nett auch die Pianaura Trails



 






Nicht nur Chris fands geil 

Zum Lohn gabs Eis





Der Tag am Monte Baldo war leider etwas trüb, drum war die Aussicht mäßig,









aber die Tour schön und anstrengend

















Zurück gings per Schiff





Auch bei der Tour zum Passo Rocchetta war leider die Sicht nicht so toll.









Statt Panorama gabs dafür ein paar schöne Fahrtechnikübungen







 







Aber auch das kulinarische kam nicht zu kurz





und es wurde natürlich auf unsere (diesmal nicht anwesende) [email protected] mit Ramazotti angestoßen 





@Sonja: Übrigens ist Werners neuer Motivationsslogan: "Oben gibt's tendenziell Cappuccino" 

Verlassen haben wir den schönen Ort wohl gerade rechtzeitig, denn am Brenner sah es auf der Rückfahrt schon so aus: 





Und ich glaube ich hab jetzt gar keine Lust mehr auf die Kölner Matschwege...


----------



## Tazz (5. Oktober 2008)

*Mensch Junge 

 schön das de wieder da bist* 





​
Sach mal habt ihr am Baggerloch gegraben ? das sieht vielleicht aus 

und wer hat die weißen Papierschnipsel da rein geschmissen 


*Willkommen zurück *

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Schön, der Bub ist gesund zurück.

Den Gardasee hatte ich jetzt aber größer in Erinnerung:


----------



## soka70 (7. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> und es wurde natürlich auf unsere (diesmal nicht anwesende) [email protected] mit Ramazotti angestoßen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recht so 

Schön, dass Ihr heile wieder da seid!! Ich habe auch den ein oder anderen Ramazzotti in der vergangenen Woche auf Euch und in Gedanken an den Gardasee getrunken


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2008)

Mensch, muss das schlimm gewesen sein, das sich Carsten abends immer so betrinken muss!?!

Habt ja noch Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

Respekt 


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/3


----------



## ultra2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Es ist mal wieder soweit:

TEAM III


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2008)

*Und wo ist Jürgen ??? 

​*

und wann hatten wir bei ihm denn unsere Garteneinweihungsparty ?




Liebe Grüße und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Und wo ist Jürgen ???
> 
> ​*
> Liebe Grüße und so



Der ist schon mal vorgefahren.


----------



## sun909 (9. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mensch, muss das schlimm gewesen sein, das sich Carsten abends immer so betrinken muss!?!



hm,
das war jetzt anders als es auf den ersten Blick aussieht 

Ich mußte ja für Sonja mittrinken, das ist manchmal echt anstrengend 

Und morgens brav aufs Rad, diesmal gab es keinen "Sonnenbrillen"-Tag!

Schöne Bilder hat der Ralf gemacht und ich hab auch paar schöne Videos von ihm, wie er den Berg hochkraxelt. Wenn ich das mit der Homepage mal gebacken kriege, kann ich die auch hochladen...

Auf Kölner Matschwege habe ich auch keine richtige Lust mehr, aber am WE soll das Wetter ja gut werden. 

Aber was macht das Team III auf der D-Tour bei SIT? Wollt ihr direkt mit dem Latte Macchiato anfangen ??? Hätte euch ja eher bei A-C erwartet.

Tss, dann wohl bis Sonntag...

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (9. Oktober 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Hätte euch ja eher bei A-C erwartet.
> 
> Tss, dann wohl bis Sonntag...
> 
> ...



Wollte ja auch erst alles von A-C fahren.  Muß mich aber von der letztjährigen E-Tour erst langsam hoch arbeiten.


----------



## abgehtdiepost (10. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der ist schon mal vorgefahren.



Hallöchen, hier is de Jürje
mußte noch mal schnell in die Apo....


Ich grüße euch  jetzt aber los ....


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2008)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Hallöchen, hier is de Jürje
> mußte noch mal schnell in die Apo....
> 
> 
> Ich grüße euch  jetzt aber los ....



Also Jürje

meinst Du mit* Bio* kommen wir weiter 




...................................................................................

​


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2008)

*Schöne Touren werden tendenziell überbewertet* 

@ Windeck*

 ist tabu* 
@ Hennef*

 Eis und Waffeln sind tabu* 

@ Team III *

Milchkaffee ist tabu*​
erst muß mann/frau 10 kg abnehmen dann gibbet auch wieder Eierpunsch und Glühwein 



.................................. he he ich freue mich jetzt schon


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Schöne Touren werden tendenziell überbewertet*
> 
> @ Windeck*
> 
> ...




Was nutzen 10kg wenn die Herbstdepressionen kommen? Dann lieber *

 * und  *

*


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was nutzen 10kg wenn die Herbstdepressionen kommen? Dann lieber *
> 
> * und  *
> 
> *



Yep da haste auch wieder recht  ....... man kommt auch mit viel Gewicht besser und schneller den Berg runter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Yep da haste auch wieder recht  ....... man kommt auch mit viel Gewicht besser und schneller den Berg runter




Eine Frau die mir Recht gibt???
Schnell wech


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Eine Frau die mir Recht gibt???
> Schnell wech




 kommt mir selber komisch vor 

 Ich mach mich auch mal weg ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit den Recken des Team III aus?

Ihr fahrt doch gerne im 7G?!

WÃ¤re toll, wenn sich noch der ein oder andere sehen lÃ¤sst!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909

Wir Biker haben die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit, das kÃ¼nftige Wegekonzept im 7G zu beeinflussen.

Mehr dazu im Anhang. Es findet am Freitag, 17.10. um 15 Uhr ein Orts-Termin mit Mitarbeitern der zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rde statt. 

Es wÃ¤re hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein biÃchen frÃ¼her Feierabend machen kÃ¶nnt!!!

Hier der Foreneintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...rum/showthread.php?p=5168069#post5168069/url]

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7237

Zitat aus dem Thread:

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

Nun gilt es! JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit âArsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenanderâ. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige fÃ¼r immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Info Carsten ,
werde mal sehen ob sich Job technisch was machen lässt

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Carsten ,
> werde mal sehen ob sich Job technisch was machen lässt



Dito.
Aber 3 ist echt früh, kann nichts versprechen.
Fahrrad wird vermutlich nicht benötigt?


----------



## sibby08 (16. Oktober 2008)

So, versprochen ist versprochen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7299


----------



## Tazz (16. Oktober 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit den Recken des Team III aus?



Eine davon muß leider Arbeiten 



sun909 schrieb:


> Es wäre hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein bißchen früher Feierabend machen könnt!!



Habe versucht frei zu bekommen  Chancenlos  



sun909 schrieb:


> ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige für immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spätere Einwände gelten nicht.



Ich hoffe dennoch das sich genügend Biker einfinden werden ..........


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dito.
> Aber 3 ist echt früh, kann nichts versprechen.
> Fahrrad wird vermutlich nicht benötigt?



Hi,
Rad wird benötigt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, da die Strecke abgefahren wird.

Tazz: Schön, dass du es zumindest versucht hast 

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Kein Fahrbericht, keine Lobhudelei auf irgendwelche Teile. Nur ein Bildchen vom Rad nach Aufrüstung des Federwegs hinten von 125mm auf 130mm.


----------



## Cheetah (18. Oktober 2008)

Handmade in ...
scheint in zu sein


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kein Fahrbericht, keine Lobhudelei auf irgendwelche Teile. Nur ein Bildchen vom Rad nach Aufrüstung des Federwegs hinten von 125mm auf 130mm.




*

 Das ist ja sowas von schick 

​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> 
> Das ist ja sowas von schick
> 
> ​*




Chic? Cannone ohne Lefty?


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Chic? Cannone ohne Lefty?






 Lefty würde auch sehr schick sein​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lefty würde auch sehr schick sein​



Da ist was "zuviel" ohne Lefty


Trotzdem (fast) neidlos muss man das Ding loben


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Da ist was "zuviel" ohne Lefty
> 
> 
> Trotzdem (fast) neidlos muss man das Ding loben



*
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa  .... *aber ich bin Neidisch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa  .... *aber ich bin Neidisch



Soweit ich mich erinnere fährst Du auch ein "Dreambike"


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere fährst Du auch ein "Dreambike"







Jep ........ aber is nicht mehr neu​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jep ........ aber is nicht mehr neu​



Siehst Du...neu ist nicht alles! Ich freue mich auch über mein "Gebrauchtes neues" sehr


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Siehst Du...neu ist nicht alles! Ich freue mich auch über mein "Gebrauchtes neues" sehr




*

 Du hast auch ein sehr schönes *​


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jep ........ aber is nicht mehr neu​



Ich habe ja gekonnt fast alle Neuteile durch Gebrauchte ersetzt.

Und bin so froh das soviel Shimano dran verbaut ist.


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gekonnt fast alle Neuteile durch gebrauchte ersetzt.
> 
> Und bin so froh das soviel Shimano dran verbaut ist.



*Ach Du glücklicher 

*


----------



## skandinavia (18. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kein Fahrbericht, keine Lobhudelei auf irgendwelche Teile. Nur ein Bildchen vom Rad nach Aufrüstung des Federwegs hinten von 125mm auf 130mm.



Kann ich die Telefonnummer desjenigen haben, der das Rad geputzt hat? Meines ist immer so schmutzig. Weiß auch nie, wie das passiert.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Siehst Du...neu ist nicht alles! Ich freue mich auch über mein "Gebrauchtes neues" sehr



Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, scheinen dein neues Rädchen und du zeitweise unterschiedliche Aufassungen über die jeweilige Richtung zu haben


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Kann ich die Telefonnummer desjenigen haben, der das Rad geputzt hat? Meines ist immer so schmutzig. Weiß auch nie, wie das passiert.




Sorry Nadine, das ist nur so sauber, weil es krankheitsbedingt noch nicht wirklich raus durfte. Wird sich aber ändern.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ach Du glücklicher
> 
> *



Das hat eigentlich nix mit Glück zu tun. Es ist eher das Wissen, das es ich alles kaputt bekomme, wenn ich mich nie drum kümmer. Da hilft es auch nicht wenn Sram oder Rohloff drauf steht.


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das hat eigentlich nix mit Glück zu tun. Es ist eher das Wissen, das es ich alles kaputt bekomme, wenn ich mich nie drum kümmer. Da hilft es auch nicht wenn Sram oder Rohloff drauf steht.



*Ach so 



​*


----------



## skandinavia (18. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry Nadine, das ist nur so sauber, weil es krankheitsbedingt noch nicht wirklich raus durfte. Wird sich aber ändern.



Schade, und ich dachte, ich könnte endlich 'ne gute Putze engagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, scheinen dein neues Rädchen und du zeitweise unterschiedliche Aufassungen über die jeweilige Richtung zu haben



Das darf ich wohl nicht mehr bestreiten

Wie in einer guten Ehe...nur so lernt man sich respektieren


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das darf ich wohl nicht mehr bestreiten
> 
> Wie in einer guten Ehe...nur so lernt man sich respektieren



Gehört zu unserem Sport .... mußt du nicht bestreiten...... trotz alle dem ist Dein Bike auch ein sehr schönes


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gehört zu unserem Sport .... mußt du nicht bestreiten...... trotz alle dem ist Dein Bike auch ein sehr schönes



Danke! Bin auch gaaaanz stolz


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## joscho (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi löwe,

danke für das Angebot. Leider ist die Anfahrt zu Euch etwas lang. Für einen Tagesevent mit diversen Pausen und Stunden im kultigen Biergarten ist das OK, für eine Wintertour ist mir das zu viel.
Und mir haben die knapp 700 hm gestern schon gereicht  Bei den Bodenverhältnissen und Temperaturen schaffe ich überhaupt keine 1200 hm. Veranstalte das (noch mal) im trockenen Frühjahr, nach dem wir wieder den regionalen WP gewonnen haben und man für die Tour nen ganze Tag Zeit hat 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

Dann bin ich doch wieder auf den Rennstrecken Deutschlands unterwegs.
Wahrscheinlich werden es auch weniger als 1200 HM.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Oktober 2008)

Letztens haben wir ja überlegt, wie man diese Treppe wohl fährt:





Jetzt weiß ichs 

Dieser Herr hat's freundlicherweise gezeigt:



 



Er meinte allerdings unten, es wäre nicht besonders interessant...


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Letztens haben wir ja überlegt, wie man diese Treppe wohl fährt:



Ja und wir waren uns einig das es nicht geht 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Er meinte allerdings unten, es wäre nicht besonders interessant...



Hast Du ihn nach dem Spruch gefoltert ?


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hast Du ihn nach dem Spruch gefoltert ?



Natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Natürlich



Bist du vor ihm immer den Berg rauf und wieder runter gefahren?


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2008)

*Hätte ich auch gemacht  *


----------



## ultra2 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist unser WP-2000-Punkte-Jürgen unter die Fullyfahrer gegangen? Leihweise oder gar permanent?


----------



## abgehtdiepost (21. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist unser WP-2000-Punkte-Jürgen unter die Fullyfahrer gegangen? Leihweise oder gar permanent?
> 
> Das war noch in meinen vergangenen Tagen (Transalp 2005). Das Fully ist schon in den ewigen Jagdgruenden. Jetzt schlage ich mich mit einem Hardtail so durch.


----------



## ultra2 (21. Oktober 2008)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> ultra2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist unser WP-2000-Punkte-Jürgen unter die Fullyfahrer gegangen? Leihweise oder gar permanent?
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

*Noch nicht gesehen??? *
*Würde mich freuen.*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Noch nicht gesehen??? *
> *Würde mich freuen.*
> 
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*



Danke, gesehen schon, aber ich arbeite gerade an meinem Überleben einer Erkältung. Das hat z. Zeit vorrang. Wir wollen ja nicht das ich in Zeiten des Winterpokals einen Rückfall erleide.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja, warum nicht.

Alles Gute. Obst und Gemüse soll im Herbst ganz Gut sein.
Ich rede aus erfahrung. Im ernst.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Naja, warum nicht.



Im letzten WP hatte ich eine Leistenbruch-OP. Ich kann euch ja nicht ständig entgegenkommen.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...Obst und Gemüse soll im Herbst ganz Gut sein.



Na ich hoffe doch es kommt nicht zum Äussersten.


----------



## joscho (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Obst und Gemüse soll im Herbst ganz Gut sein.
> Ich rede aus erfahrung. Im ernst.



Gibt es so was beim Meckes


----------



## joscho (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wer kann im Raum Kölle ein Sattelrohr ausreiben 

Radon hat (nicht immer, aber oft) das eher ungewöhnliche Maß von 31.4mm. Nun will ich, bevor in wenigen Jahren der Treppenlift kommt, erst mal einen Sattellift probieren  Natürlich in 31.6mm. Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich die auch mit Gewalt rein, aber erstens dann wohl nie wieder raus, und zweitens ist das ja irgendwie unschön.

Also, kann Jemand oder kennt Jemand ...  Und was kostet so ein Spaß 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Cheetah (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Standardantwort:
Frag Merlin!


----------



## joscho (24. Oktober 2008)

*Merlin !*

Kannst Du dat


----------



## skandinavia (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Renate, Jens, Jörg + Rest Team III!

Ich ziehe Ende November nach Düsseldorf und bin dann näher an Eurem Revier. Würdet Ihr mich mal ab und zu mitnehmen und mir eine PM schicken, wenn Ihr im Dezember auf große Winterpokal-Tour geht? Bitte, bitte, bitte!


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2008)

Prinzipiell kann ich sowas


----------



## joscho (25. Oktober 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kann ich sowas



Merlin, Du überraschst mich immer wieder 

Aber was soll die Einschränkung "prinzipiell" bedeuten  
[   ] Keine Zeit, weil
-- [    ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-- [    ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-- [    ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   -- [    ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- [    ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- [    ] Sonstiges

Da könnte ich ggf. für Dich einspringen während Du ausreibst 

[   ] Keine Lust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[   ] Kann ich mir nicht leisten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[   ] Sonstiges

Mehrere Antworten sind erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (26. Oktober 2008)

Wer noch etwas für den Winterpokal üben und dabei durchs Siebengebirge streifen will: Hier gehts lang


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer noch etwas für den Winterpokal üben und dabei durchs Siebengebirge streifen will: Hier gehts lang



*ja, da will ich auch mit *

Skandinavia los anmelden


----------



## Merlin (29. Oktober 2008)

Winterpokal Eröffnung...ich mach mal Werbung in eurem Thread, o.k: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7379


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Winterpokal Eröffnung...ich mach mal Werbung in eurem Thread, o.k:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7379



Sorry, aber zeitlich nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer noch etwas für den Winterpokal üben und dabei durchs Siebengebirge streifen will: Hier gehts lang



Hallo Tom,

ein Blick in Wetteronline sagt mir,...nö lass mal Vielleicht lieber was am Sonntag, da solls ja besser werden. Ausserdem muß ich vermehrt üben mein Rad anzubeten wie es momentan in anderen Freds überhand nimmt.
Fällt mir allerdings schwer, ist halt nur "Handmade in USA". 

Aber vielleicht könnte ja mal einer der TEAM III Mitglieder mir sagen was ich für ein tolles Rad gekauft habe. 

Diese Seite lebt ja schliesslich für und von nutzlose(n) Beiträge(n).


----------



## joscho (31. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht könnte ja mal einer der TEAM III Mitglieder mir sagen was ich für ein tolles Rad gekauft habe.



Ohne Deinen subjektiven Fahrbericht gelesen zu haben, kann ich Deinem Rad natürlich nicht entsprechend huldigen  Außerdem, und hier hat die Geheimhaltung versagt, habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass das Rad über Shimanokomponenten verfügt - damit ist jeglicher Anspruch auf Lobhudelei verwirkt.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ohne Deinen subjektiven Fahrbericht gelesen zu haben, kann ich Deinem Rad natürlich nicht entsprechend huldigen



Fahrbericht...nö, kannste knicken. Man kann ein Rad auch ganz toll finden ohne jegliche Ahnung. ...äh ich meine natürlich ohne Fahrbericht.



joscho schrieb:


> Außerdem, und hier hat die Geheimhaltung versagt, habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass das Rad über Shimanokomponenten verfügt - damit ist jeglicher Anspruch auf Lobhudelei verwirkt.



Aber bis auf die Kurbel ist doch alles XTR. Zählt das denn gar nix?


----------



## joscho (31. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber bis auf die Kurbel ist doch alles XTR. Zählt das denn gar nix?



Nö. Du musst Komponenten verbauen (lassen), 
a.) deren Ersatz(teile) schwerer zu beschaffen sind
b.) die viel weniger Leute warten können 
c.) wo nicht Shimano drauf steht.

So wird das nix mit Dir.

Und bemüh Dich nicht. Der Rahmen kommt ja USA(*) - das geht ja nun mal gar nicht.








* wie auch der Erfinder des Mountainbikes.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Nö. Du musst Komponenten verbauen (lassen),
> a.) deren Ersatz(teile) schwerer zu beschaffen sind
> b.) die viel weniger Leute warten können
> c.) wo nicht Shimano drauf steht.
> ...



Stimmt wohl. Müßte halt "Made in Germany" draufstehen. Was übrigens früher zumindest (die Älteren sollten es noch wissen) für (vermeintlich) minderwertige Ware stand. Soll heute ja in Teilen schon besser geworden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr beiden Lästerbrüder so weitermacht, werdet ihr so enden:


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn ihr beiden Lästerbrüder so weitermacht, werdet ihr so enden:



Lästern? Wo?


----------



## joscho (31. Oktober 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn ihr beiden Lästerbrüder so weitermacht, werdet ihr so enden:



Zumindest einen erkenne ich wider


----------



## ralf (31. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht könnte ja mal einer der TEAM III Mitglieder mir sagen was ich für ein tolles Rad gekauft habe.



Zwar bin ich kein IIIer Mitglied, aber ist dein Neues nicht ein schickes Cdale? 
Wenn ja, *darf man Bikes dieser Marke denn wirklich kommentieren  ?* Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die *historisch gebannt* sind. 
_Siehe hier auch die Sig. von Enrgy _

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich kein IIIer Mitglied, aber ist dein Neues nicht ein schickes Cdale?
> Wenn ja, *darf man Bikes dieser Marke denn wirklich kommentieren  ?* Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die *historisch gebannt* sind.
> _Siehe hier auch die Sig. von Enrgy _
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Nein Ralf darf man natürlich nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner.


----------



## sibby08 (31. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Fahrbericht...nö, kannste knicken. Man kann ein Rad auch ganz toll finden ohne jegliche Ahnung. ...äh ich meine natürlich ohne Fahrbericht.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber bis auf die Kurbel ist doch alles XTR. Zählt das denn gar nix?


 
Wohl noch mal für den Winterpokal gerüstet .
Schick sieht es ja (auf dem Prospekt) aus. Bilder enthälst Du uns ja leider vor 
Währe jetzt am Wochenende nicht für mich start in die neue Regionalliga Saison, könnte ich wohl am Montag auch mit was neuem (gebrauchten) in die Winterpokal Saison starten. Auch aus USA und made in Taiwan.
UND, ganz wichtig für Cheetah:

Der Rahmen ist aus *ALU!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Bilder enthälst Du uns ja leider vor



Udo, das stimmt so nicht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5223090&postcount=3209

Und wo sind Bilder von deinem?


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

*Das ist sooooooooooooooo schön *





​........ willste tauschen 

​







Merlin schrieb:


> Wer noch etwas für den Winterpokal üben und dabei durchs Siebengebirge streifen will: Hier gehts lang




Sorry Tom komme auch nicht zu Deiner Tour das Wetter ist zu schlecht und ich bin nicht motiviert


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Das ist sooooooooooooooo schön *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, falsche Größe


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry, falsche Größe





Das paßt schön  ich mach den Sattel was tiefer


----------



## Merlin (1. November 2008)

> Sorry Tom komme auch nicht zu Deiner Tour das Wetter ist zu schlecht und ich bin nicht motiviert



Wie wollt ihr so eigentlich den ersten Platz im lokalen Ranking verteidigen? Oder habt ihr jetzt alle Rollen gekauft?

Bisher ist es hier trocken!

@Jens: Schöne Farbe....aber wie schon gesagt, Shimano Teile und GANZ WICHTIG: Falsche Gabel und falsche Bremsen!


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr so eigentlich den ersten Platz im lokalen Ranking verteidigen? Oder habt ihr jetzt alle Rollen gekauft?
> 
> Bisher ist es hier trocken!
> 
> @Jens: Schöne Farbe....aber wie schon gesagt, Shimano Teile und GANZ WICHTIG: Falsche Gabel und falsche Bremsen!



Nun Tom, wir schonen uns für den WP. Wollen doch nicht kurz vor dem Start nochmals krank werden.

Shimano ist bewährt und du bekommst Ersatz an jeder Ecke. Im Notfall.
Wenn die Gabel mal hinüber ist...

Euch viel Spass und eine trockene Tour.


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr so eigentlich den ersten Platz im lokalen Ranking verteidigen? Oder habt ihr jetzt alle Rollen gekauft?
> 
> Bisher ist es hier trocken!




Ich bin auch noch nicht so sicher 

 wie das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht ( wir können uns keine ausfälle wegen rutsch Gefahr leisten ), aber heute ist für mich faulenzen angesagt da ich gestern auf ner Party war 




Aber ich wünsche euch super viel Spaß


----------



## Merlin (1. November 2008)

Tja...ihr verpasst den ersten Glühwein des Jahres!

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=frei&itemid=10213&detailid=513043


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tja...ihr verpasst den ersten Glühwein des Jahres!
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=frei&itemid=10213&detailid=513043








*Schei§e 

 ​*


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Udo, das stimmt so nicht:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5223090&postcount=3209
> 
> Und wo sind Bilder von deinem?


 
Schön sieht es aus, vor allem mal Cannondingsta mit ganzer Gabel .

Jens, nur für Dich habe ich gerade mal stark improvisiert und tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen .




Ist zwar ein Abstieg, aber wenn ich dadurch wieder ein sicheres Fahrgefühl bekommen sollte, wie damals mit dem *Lila* Testbike, ist es ein deutlicher Gewinn für mich. Glücklicherweise war der in der Bucht relativ günstig und wenn es nicht funzt, dann geht er wieder darein und für mich geht die Suche weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schön sieht es aus, vor allem mal Cannondingsta mit ganzer Gabel .
> 
> Jens, nur für Dich habe ich gerade mal stark improvisiert und tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen .
> 
> ...



Ist es nicht wichtiger das man mit dem Rad klar kommt, als woher es ist bzw. aus welchem Material Und ich finde es gar nicht so hässlich. Und einen Abstieg habe ich ja quasi auch gemacht.


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht wichtiger das man mit dem Rad klar kommt, als woher es ist bzw. aus welchem Material Und ich finde es gar nicht so hässlich. Und einen Abstieg habe ich ja quasi auch gemacht.


 
Abstieg war nur von S-Works auf "normal" gemeint, bin zwar ein freund von sauber hergestellten und verarbeiteten (und somit haltbaren) Carbon Teilen, habe aber nichts gegen Alu. Auch wenn mir das teilweise schon mal anders ausgelegt wird . 
Bevor ich den Rahmen aufbaue werde ich beide so gut es geht einmal vermessen. Irgend eine Ursache muss es ja haben und bei allem was ich am S-Works schon geändert und getauscht habe kann es meiner Auffassung nach nur an der Rahmen Geometrie liegen (auch wenn diese gleich sein soll).


----------



## ultra2 (2. November 2008)

So, letzte Runde ohne Punkte gut überstanden.





Ja Rallef, es war landschaftlich schön





Und vom Rad gefallen ist auch keiner.


----------



## joscho (2. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tja...ihr verpasst den ersten Glühwein des Jahres!
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=frei&itemid=10213&detailid=513043



Glühwein und, viel besser, Eierpunsch stehen für uns erst ab morgen auf dem Getränkeplan  Bei der diesjährigen Konkurrenz werden wir den wohl im fahren trinken müssen 

Aber sach mal; wie war denn die Tour und der Martini-Markt


----------



## skandinavia (2. November 2008)

Verfluchtes Säuferpack! 

Kommt doch mal mit dem Rad nach Bochum. Das gibt mächtig WP-Punkte. Ich würde auch Glühwein anbieten. Nebenbei könnt Ihr noch beim Kistenpacken helfen und somit währenddessen Zusatzpunkte durch alternative Sportarten sammeln.

Na, ist das nicht ein prima Angebot?


----------



## ultra2 (2. November 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Kommt doch mal mit dem Rad nach Bochum. Das gibt mächtig WP-Punkte. Ich würde auch Glühwein anbieten. Nebenbei könnt Ihr noch beim Kistenpacken helfen und somit währenddessen Zusatzpunkte durch alternative Sportarten sammeln.



Wir wollen den WP ja nicht an einem Tag gewinnen.



skandinavia schrieb:


> Na, ist das nicht ein prima Angebot?



Nö Nadine, isses nicht.


----------



## Tazz (2. November 2008)

Ein sehr treffliches Foto 

Ich war heute mit den Jungs auf der höhe 





​


Danke für die nette Tour 

Grüße und so


----------



## joscho (3. November 2008)

Ich liebe den Winterpokal. Endlich wieder ein Grund abends (noch) mal aufzustehen  Und über die ersten Einträge wird sich auch schon wieder gestritten


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2008)

Meine *ersten 4* Punkte !!!!!!​
gleich leg ich noch ein paar nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

Das fleißige Nachlegen wurde auch gleich belohnt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/219572


----------



## Redking (4. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sieg 
Ich beende hiermit den Winterpokal und ihr seid die Sieger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (4. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das fleißige Nachlegen wurde auch gleich belohnt


 
... und direkt gegen die "alten" Gewohnheiten verstoßen:
Kein Glühwein, kein Eierpunsch und was ihr ausser golden M sonst noch alles verzehrt .

Aber Respekt am ersten Tag schon soviele Punkte einzufahren .
Aber es ist immerhin noch 1 Punkt weniger, als ich heute morgen um 6:30 von einem einzelnen schon gesehen hatte. 76 Punkte in 19:11 Stunden. Das muss man erstmal schaffen, wenn der Tag erst 6 1/2 Stunden alt ist


----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

Ne ne Klaus - das war zu einfach  Und außerdem, was sollen wir dann den Rest der tristen Jahreszeit machen


----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... und direkt gegen die "alten" Gewohnheiten verstoßen:
> Kein Glühwein, kein Eierpunsch und was ihr ausser golden M sonst noch alles verzehrt .



Dir kann ich es ja sagen; wir waren natürlich beim M  Und der Rest liegt nicht an uns. Wenn die blöden Weihnachtsmärkte noch nicht auf haben, dann ist das einfach schlecht organisiert - die wissen doch auch wann der WP anfängt 

Diese leicht seltsamen Eintragungen sind u.a. der Grund, wenn überhaupt, sich regional zu messen. Was Leute eintragen die ich so gar nicht kenne, weder in echt noch aus dem Forum, interessiert mich nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch in der Region Leute die Saunabesuche eintragen - aber was solls. Sind sowieso keine Gegner. Und wer es nötig hat.

So, gutes Nächtle - muss morgen wieder Punkte machen 
joerg


----------



## skandinavia (4. November 2008)

Moin Team III,

Ihr seid ja wohl bescheuert. Habt Ihr Euch für den ersten Tag des Winterpokals alle Urlaub genommen? 3 bis 6 Stunden ... tztztz ... alle Achtung! Da werde ich ja wohl im Januar meines Jahresurlaub einreichen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2008)

Nicht schlecht, Herr Kollege 





Und es scheint allgemein weniger Schwachsinnseinträge zu geben als letztes Jahr


----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und es scheint allgemein weniger Schwachsinnseinträge zu geben als letztes Jahr



Abwarten. Richi2000 mit 92 Punkten bemüht sich um Diskussionsstoff


----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Moin Team III,
> 
> Ihr seid ja wohl bescheuert. Habt Ihr Euch für den ersten Tag des Winterpokals alle Urlaub genommen? 3 bis 6 Stunden ... tztztz ... alle Achtung! Da werde ich ja wohl im Januar meines Jahresurlaub einreichen müssen.



Hi Nadine,

Urlaub wird erst genommen, wenn Gegner in Sicht sind  Im Moment geht das auch noch neben der Arbeit. Heute war doch ein Tag, der geradezu nach Punkten geschrien hat;









Und noch schnell ein paar Höhenmeter


----------



## skandinavia (4. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Nadine,
> 
> Urlaub wird erst genommen, wenn Gegner in Sicht sind  Im Moment geht das auch noch neben der Arbeit. Heute war doch ein Tag, der geradezu nach Punkten geschrien hat;



Chic, chic, die Bilder. Ich habe gerade mal 7 Punkte für heute zusammengesammelt. Und gestern 10. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich heute nach der Arbeit im Zug eingepennt und an Bochum vorbeigefahren bin.  Zum Glück dann aber in Dortmund aufgewacht ...


----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

Würdest Du nicht mit der Bahn sondern dem Rad fahren, hättest Du mehr Punkte und würdest es früher merken wenn Du einpennst


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Würdest Du nicht mit der Bahn sondern dem Rad fahren, hättest Du mehr Punkte und würdest es früher merken wenn Du einpennst




*Guter Tip  

*​


----------



## skandinavia (4. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Würdest Du nicht mit der Bahn sondern dem Rad fahren, hättest Du mehr Punkte und würdest es früher merken wenn Du einpennst



Ist ein Argument; nur dass ich dann jetzt noch nicht zu Hause wäre. Aber demnächst in D-dorf habe ich ja dann täglich etwas mehr Zeit um Punkte aufzuholen. Und dann fahre ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Also: zieht Euch warm an!


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ist ein Argument; nur dass ich dann jetzt noch nicht zu Hause wäre. Aber demnächst in D-dorf habe ich ja dann täglich etwas mehr Zeit um Punkte aufzuholen. Und dann fahre ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Also: zieht Euch warm an!



Wir haben beste *Team Kleidung* Schätzelein ​


----------



## joscho (5. November 2008)

Vielleicht noch wichtiger als unser 1. Platz ist der des Herren Obama


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2008)

Kinners,
ich dachte, ihr lasst es dieses Jahr ruhiger angehen  ?

Ne ne, dann hole ich mal den Sekt für euch und stelle den in den Kühlschrank...

Gibt es aber nur für Platz 1 im Lokalranking!

Viel Spaß weiterhin und hoffentlich mal auf einer gemeinsamen Tour?!

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> ich dachte, ihr lasst es dieses Jahr ruhiger angehen  ?
> 
> Ne ne, dann hole ich mal den Sekt für euch und stelle den in den Kühlschrank...
> ...


 
Also das Du es ruhiger angehen lässt haben wir ja schon auf meiner Wahnbachtaltour gemerkt. Bist ja nur bis zum Treffpunkt gekommen und hast sogar die Schuhe schon Zuhause gelassen...


----------



## Tazz (5. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> ich dachte, ihr lasst es dieses Jahr ruhiger angehen  ?
> 
> Ne ne, dann hole ich mal den Sekt für euch und stelle den in den Kühlschrank...
> ...



Ja sicher fahren wir bald mal wieder zusammen  , Du sollst doch den Sekt nicht alleine austrinken


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> ich dachte, ihr lasst es dieses Jahr ruhiger angehen  ?
> 
> Ne ne, dann hole ich mal den Sekt für euch und stelle den in den Kühlschrank...
> ...



Wir rollen uns ja gerade erst ein.

Gemeinsame Tour wäre mal wieder nett. Obs am kommenden Sonntag klappt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## joscho (6. November 2008)

Hi Tom,

bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Danke noch mal für das Reiben  Gruß an Ines und Andreas.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2008)

> Danke noch mal für das Reiben




Aber gern...


----------



## -Ines- (7. November 2008)

Hallo Jörsch!
Danke für den Gruß und einen ebenso Netten zurück 

Ines und Andreas


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2008)

@Konfuser

wieder bestätigt sich die Devise "Hubraum statt Spoiler"


----------



## Konfuzius (7. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Konfuser
> 
> wieder bestätigt sich die Devise "Hubraum statt Spoiler"



Na, dann schaunma doch mal, wie lange der Hubraum das durchhält...


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sicher fahren wir bald mal wieder zusammen  , Du sollst doch den Sekt nicht alleine austrinken



Das würde mich ja nicht vor größere Probleme stellen 

Harre dann mal eurer Anmeldungen für eine der nächsten Touren.

@spooky: Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt? Oder sonst auch gerne Königswinter 

Wir sind da flexibel, hauptsache Sprit ist drin...

@sibby: Ja ja, reib ruhig Salz in meine Wunden... Bin in meiner Verzweiflung an dem Tag ja sogar noch gen Feld gefahren, um mir Schuhe zu kaufen. Nix da... War dann laufen und um halb sechs an der Sieglinde, aber da war noch keine Spur von Euch. Dachte sonst an ein Abschlußweizen, nix da...zum zweiten...

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das würde mich ja nicht vor größere Probleme stellen
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> sun909



Ja das weiß ich  .............. sollst aber nicht alleine trinken 



sun909 schrieb:


> Harre dann mal eurer Anmeldungen für eine der nächsten Touren.



Oh ja 

 oh ja 

 oh ja


----------



## Solanum (9. November 2008)

Hallöchen,

ihr gebt aber Vollgas!! holla!!!

Gratulation!!!

Liebe Grüße und bis Bald

Solanum


----------



## joscho (9. November 2008)

Hi Solanum,

wann ist denn "Bis bald"  Überwinterst Du nicht in CA - und was machst Du da überhaupt dauernd  War bestimmt interessant die Wahl live zu erleben. Muss Du mir mal auf der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour erzählen.

Lass es Dir gut gehen und komm heil nach Hause 
joerg


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> .... muss dann nämlich packen für einen Monat Kalifornien
> 
> Solanum



Ja ja wenn ich dort wäre wo Du gerade bist ................ hätte ich sicher noch mehr Punkte 

Man muß aber auch sagen das wir hier sehr erträgliches Wetter haben ..... deswegen die netten Pünktchen 

Komm gut heim und bis bald 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Merlin (9. November 2008)

Skandal!

Meine Frau geht mir fremd und sammelt Punkte für die Konkurrenz:


----------



## joscho (9. November 2008)

Die können aber auch jede Unterstützung gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (9. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Solanum,
> 
> wann ist denn "Bis bald"  Überwinterst Du nicht in CA - und was machst Du da überhaupt dauernd  War bestimmt interessant die Wahl live zu erleben. Muss Du mir mal auf der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour erzählen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

neeee ich überwintere hier nicht! ich denke "bald" ist Anfang Dezember. Tja aber was mache ich hier "dauernd": _ARBEITEN_! (die meiste Zeit jedenfalls) bin hier im Labor eines befreundeten Professors. Die haben hier Equipment und auch das Know how um meine Messungen zu Ende zu bringen. Und das Beste ist: diesmal funktionert auch was war ja Anfang des Jahres schonmal für 2,5 Monate hier... damals war alles "für die Katz" (war aber nicht meine Schuld.... pühhhh zum Glück)

war gestern shoppen..... werde aber jetzt wohl nochmal shoppen müssen weil ich nen zweiten Koffer brauche

ist schon schön hier! alle sind sehr nett!

und die Sache mit der Wahl war echt sehr interessant! hatte mir die hiesigen politischen Diskussionen anders vorgestellt! war aber positv überrascht!

Liebe Grüße, und *bis bald*

Sonnlanum


----------



## Solanum (9. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja ja wenn ich dort wäre wo Du gerade bist ................ hätte ich sicher noch mehr Punkte
> 
> Man muß aber auch sagen das wir hier sehr erträgliches Wetter haben ..... deswegen die netten Pünktchen
> 
> ...



macht ihr ruhig mal weiter so! das sieht echt gut aus

Liebe Grüße, und bis Bald


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Die können aber auch jede Unterstützung gebrauchen



...ts ts, wobei doch Hochmut vor dem Fall kommt....

Der Winter ist lang und hart für den ein oder anderen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (9. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ts ts, wobei doch Hochmut vor dem Fall kommt....



Ja, ich sehe - ihr seit stark im kommen.



> Der Winter ist lang und hart für den ein oder anderen



Für die meisten in der Region. Und die Weihnachstmärkte machen erst in 14 Tagen auf


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2008)

So, ich bin ab 04.00 Uhr raus.
Enter the Arena
Schont mein Team.

In 12 Tagen bin ich wieder da.
Ich habe aber mein Bike dabei. 
Zeit ???

Und wenn ich wieder da bin, fahren wir mal zusammen.


----------



## joscho (9. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> So, ich bin ab 04.00 Uhr raus.
> Enter the Arena



Ich bin ja nicht ganz sicher was es bedeuten soll, aber für die 4:00 Uhr hast Du auf jeden Fall mein Mitleid 



> Schont mein Team.



Das tun die doch selber 



> In 12 Tagen bin ich wieder da.
> Ich habe aber mein Bike dabei.
> Zeit ???



Mach's Gut, aber nicht viele Punkte 



> Und wenn ich wieder da bin, fahren wir mal zusammen.



Gerne, wenn Du uns entgegen kommst. 

Bis bald
joerg


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2008)

*joscho was meinst Du zum 

morgen ?​*


----------



## joscho (11. November 2008)

Wenn ich morgen halbwegs mit der Arbeit vorankomme werde ich am frühen Nachmittag versuchen mal los zukommen und den Rest der Arbeit in den Abend schieben. Wird aber eher eine spontane Sache. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann vlt. morgen Abend. Kann ich alles noch nicht abschätzen.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen halbwegs mit der Arbeit vorankomme werde ich am frühen Nachmittag versuchen mal los zukommen und den Rest der Arbeit in den Abend schieben. Wird aber eher eine spontane Sache. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann vlt. morgen Abend. Kann ich alles noch nicht abschätzen.
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Morgen stund hat göld im Mund 

Ja ne Jörg Du könntest ja morgenn Abend mit ultra2 und meiner Wenigkeit ein ründchen drehen .............



schau mal wie´s klappt 

Grüße und so


----------



## joscho (12. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Morgen stund hat göld im Mund



Und Abendstund ist matschig  
Kurz bevor ich aufbrechen konnte gab es noch einen Anruf "Kundenprojekt lüpt nicht" So bin ich dann doch deutlich später als gewollt los. Bei dem Mond gar nicht schlecht. Jedoch waren die Feldwege bei Dormagen doch schon übel matschig.

Und, seit ihr zum Merlin gepilgert  Entwickelt sich ja zu einer Team III Gewohnheit 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (13. November 2008)

> Und, seit ihr zum Merlin gepilgert  Entwickelt sich ja zu einer Team III Gewohnheit



Sind sie...und vor lauter Ehrfurch hat dann die Tazz'sche Lampe das Leuchten eingestellt.


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Und, seit ihr zum Merlin gepilgert  Entwickelt sich ja zu einer Team III Gewohnheit
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Merlin ist glaube ich der/das Lourdes der Magura Jünger. Da habe ich es mit meinen Shimano und Fox Parts schon deutlich weiter.


----------



## joscho (13. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sind sie...und vor lauter Ehrfurch hat dann die Tazz'sche Lampe das Leuchten eingestellt.



Frei nach "Du sollst keine anderen Leuchten neben mir haben" 

Da werden Nightrides mit Dir ja noch spezieller 
Ich hoffe, dass die Lampe sich bei entsprechendem Abstand zu Dir schnell erholt hat


----------



## joscho (13. November 2008)

Wo Sie gerade Akku sagen ... ich habe die letzten Tage dann doch mal endlich meine Akkus gemessen;





Blau ist die Brunox-Dose (wenig gebraucht und mit einem "frischen" Pack), hellorange ist die Chilli-Dose (mein Standard, über ein Jahr alt und häufig genutzt). Entladen wurde mit konstant 2A, was nicht der Praxis mit einer IRC 20W entspricht, sondern dem max. Strom der IRC bei ca. 15V. Dafür hatte es aber der Akku auch kuschelig warm - was auch nicht der Praxis entspricht.
Zu erkennen ist, dass es den Akkus gut geht (der seltsame Anfang der blauen Kurve ist wohl eher dem Messrechner zuzuschreiben) und dass der verbaute Akkuwächter, der schon bei 13.85V rot anzeigt, mehr als vorsichtig ist. Selbst bei 2A bleiben deutlich mehr als 1h Rest.

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Als Entladeschlusspannung habe ich 11V gewählt, auch wenn es eigentlich 10V sind. Aber am Ende geht es sowieso sehr schnell und ich wollte kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wo Sie gerade Akku sagen ... ich habe die letzten Tage dann doch mal endlich meine Akkus gemessen;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja ein schönes Ding 

Ich hab auch mal meinen Akku messen lassen ...... vom Ladegerät 

 und es hat gemeint das garnix an Strom drin war 

Jetzt tut er es wieder ...........


----------



## joscho (13. November 2008)

So gar nix ist ja ziemlich ungesund für die kleinen Dinger  Aber zum Glück hält die Elektronik das ja alles im Griff. Hattest Du vergessen zu laden 

Pflegetipps:
1.) Nicht waschen!
2.) Lieber langsam als schnell laden.
3.) Nicht dauernd am Lader lassen
4.) Nur ca. halbvoll lagern
5.) Kühl lagern


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> So gar nix ist ja ziemlich ungesund für die kleinen Dinger  Aber zum Glück hält die Elektronik das ja alles im Griff. Hattest Du vergessen zu laden
> 
> Pflegetipps:
> 1.) Nicht waschen!
> ...



Ich hätte schwören können das ich das Ding geladen hatte ...................

zu 1 das schaffe ich 
zu 2 das hab ich hier so eingestellt 
zu 3 Nee das würde mich hier im Wohnzimmer doch stören 
zu 4 gut das Du´s erwähnst 
zu 5 geht hier leider nur bedingt .............


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2008)

*Gute Nacht @all und süße träume  

*​


----------



## Merlin (14. November 2008)

> 4.) Nur ca. halbvoll lagern




Li-Ion bitte immer komplett voll aufgeladen lagern, nix halbvoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (14. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Li-Ion bitte immer komplett voll aufgeladen lagern, nix halbvoll...



Quelle 

Siehe:
[1] http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/...rte_alternativen_zu_originalakkus/index4.html
[2] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiIon#Hinweise_zum_Umgang_mit_Li-Ionen-Akkus
[3] http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Li-Ionen-Akkus,testberichte-239772-8.html


----------



## Merlin (15. November 2008)

> Li-Ion bitte immer komplett voll aufgeladen lagern, nix halbvoll...




Sorry, du hast absolut Recht, mein Fehler...


----------



## joscho (15. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast absolut Recht, mein Fehler...



Du darfst mich Klugsch... nennen  Aber nur ein mal.


----------



## joscho (15. November 2008)

Hi Nadine,

aus bekannten Gründen (und wegen dem Sch...wetter ) nehmen wir ja an der persönlichen Abschlusstour nicht teil. Dennoch wünschen wir Dir natürlich viel Spaß und das es wettertechnisch doch nicht soo schlecht wird.

Bis bald in Deiner neuen Heimat oder sonst wo 
ciao....
joerg


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

Hier ist es aber heute komisch .........



ist der Server im Eimer .........



Und was ist das bitte heute für ein Wetter ..........


----------



## joscho (16. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hier ist es aber heute komisch .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, war heute für "kein Regen" wirklich deutlich zu nass - und nicht nur von unten Wie blöd, daß ausgerechnet heute mein Schutzplastik nicht halten wollte, meine Schuhe erstmalig das Wasser literweise reingelassen haben, die Imprägnierung der Jacke auch nicht mehr so toll ist und das kleine Blatt seinen Dienst eingestellt hat 

Briefmarken sammeln soll ja auch ein nettes Hobby sein.

Man, bin ich froh das wir abgebrochen haben. Ich hoffe der Rest der Truppe ist gut nach Hause gekommen und bleibt gesund.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, war heute für "kein Regen" wirklich deutlich zu nass - und nicht nur von unten Wie blöd, daß ausgerechnet heute mein Schutzplastik nicht halten wollte, meine Schuhe erstmalig das Wasser literweise reingelassen haben, die Imprägnierung der Jacke auch nicht mehr so toll ist und das kleine Blatt seinen Dienst eingestellt hat
> 
> Briefmarken sammeln soll ja auch ein nettes Hobby sein.
> 
> ...



Da hatte ich doch gedacht ich hätte so das ein oder andre Bild von euch gemacht ............... fast alle unscharf 

Hier unsere Gastfahrer  Andrea und Jens 




und nun der joscho 





und der Konfuzius 





Von HSW und ultra2 gibbet leider kein Foto 

Sind aber alle heil nach Hause gekommen , hatte sogar die letzte halbe  Stunde das Regnen aufgehört 

Hoffe natürlich das wir alle keinen Schnupfen bekommen 

Grüße und soooooo


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2008)

Und hier die feuchten und schmutzigen Bildchen:









Und das wollte in mein Auto


----------



## Konfuzius (16. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und das wollte in mein Auto



Na und? _Das_ da wollte ja auch rein 





Ausserdem diente ja alles einem guten Zweck.
Der Säuberung des Waldes und der Trailpflege


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na und? _Das_ da wollte ja auch rein



Das hätte ich auch nicht mitgenommen. Aber Das hatte den Autoschlüssel.


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch nicht mitgenommen. Aber Das hatte den Autoschlüssel.



Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch den Schlüssel 



Blöd das ich ihn wieder rausgerückt habe


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch den Schlüssel
> 
> 
> 
> Blöd das ich ihn wieder rausgerückt habe



Da haben wir es.

Du bist schuld

Oder wieder zurück zum Anfang


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2008)

Wow,
Respekt, sich bei dem Wetter rauszuquälen 

Muß ich doch die gute Flasche kaltstellen? Dachte, Asti würde reichen, aber jetzt kommt doch was besseres in die Kühlung...

Bis die Tage und fleißiges Radeln; hoffe ihr habt das ohne Schnupfen und Co überstanden!

grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (17. November 2008)

Hi Carsten,

"Asti würde reichen" - Wie bist Du denn drauf 
So ein Blubberzeug ist gar nicht mehr angesagt. Gestern wurde ein Flachmann mit entsprechender Füllung schmerzlich vermisst  Wobei ich gar keine Ahnung habe, was man da am besten rein täte - Kamillentee 

Eine Woche noch bis zu den Glühweintouren 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ChaosRaven (17. November 2008)

Ich würde ja mal Met empfehlen.. So wie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Siegburg.


----------



## joscho (18. November 2008)

Ist da denn auch genug Alk drin  Bei zu wenig wird einem nur kalt - bei genug erst recht, aber da merkt man es nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2008)

Nur noch 5 x schlafen, dann hat der erste Weihnachtsmarkt in der Nähe auf.


----------



## Ommer (18. November 2008)

Wo?


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Wo?



Man (unser Rallef) munkelt in Bensberg.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. November 2008)

Met hat ausreichend Umdrehungen, glaubs mir Jörsch .

Freitag planen wir den Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher zu machen und die Glühweinsaison zu eröffnen


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Met hat ausreichend Umdrehungen, glaubs mir Jörsch .
> 
> Freitag planen wir den Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher zu machen und die Glühweinsaison zu eröffnen


Hallo Andreas,
die Glühweinsaison ist bei uns schon seit 14 Tagen eröffnet



Die Verfolger des Team III


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. November 2008)

Na Udo, jetzt brauchst Du uns auch nicht mehr die Nase lang machen, wenn es schon zum Greifen nah ist


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal Met empfehlen.. So wie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Siegburg.



Tja ich würde das dann mal in Siegburg mit dem Met versuchen .....

Ansonsten ist ja eher Glühwein und Eierpunsch angesagt 








Ommer schrieb:


> Wo?



Und selbst ? auch Glühwein abhängig 




Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Na Udo, jetzt brauchst Du uns auch nicht mehr die Nase lang machen, wenn es schon zum Greifen nah ist



Da haste recht ,wir sind dem Punsch soooooooo nah


----------



## joscho (18. November 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Verfolger des Team III



Wären Deine Kollegen so fleißig wie Du, wäre es umgekehrt, oder wir hätten schon aufgegeben und würden nur noch Glühwein, Eierpunsch und wahrscheinlich auch Met süffeln 

Wobei uns eigentlich nur die Regioliste interessiert - aber als Außenstelle könnt ihr euch ja aufnehmen lassen


----------



## joscho (18. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja ich würde das dann mal in Siegburg mit dem Met versuchen .....



Kann man mit dem Rad hinfahren - das Zurück könnte schwierig werden 

@Ralf Mach mal asphaltigen Tourenvorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. November 2008)

Siegburger Weihnachtsmarkt ist absolut empfehlenswert, wenn man das Altertümliche mag. Bühnenprogramm auch immer sehenswert. Improvisation pur


----------



## skandinavia (18. November 2008)

Ich lese hier immer nur Weihnachtsmarkt. Tztztz. 

  

Wenn es für das Abreißen von Tapeten und fürs Kartonpacken auch Punkte gäbe, hätte ich den Winterpokal längst gewonnen. 

Nur noch 12 Tage. Dann habe ich hoffentlich ausgiebig Zeit zum Radfahren.


----------



## joscho (18. November 2008)

Steh ich ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht drauf. Ich finde den Neppmarkt am Stollwerk auch absolut fürchterlich - da zahlt man sogar Eintritt 

Das Met würde ich ja auch mal (bei der Tazz) probieren, aber bekommt man in Siegburg auch was Vernünftiges  Und wie viel Met braucht man für das Bühnenprogramm


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Steh ich ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht drauf. Ich finde den Neppmarkt am Stollwerk auch absolut fürchterlich - da zahlt man sogar Eintritt
> 
> Das Met würde ich ja auch mal (bei der Tazz) probieren, aber bekommt man in Siegburg auch was Vernünftiges  Und wie viel Met braucht man für das Bühnenprogramm



Ich denke man braucht viel Met wegen dem Bühnenprogram 



Aber wir sollten einfach mal hinfahren ............ und wenn das Käse ist beschimpfen wir ChaosRaven und Andreas-MTB dann haben wir wenigstens die Punkte und die anderen das nachsehen


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer nur Weihnachtsmarkt. Tztztz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Hu hu Nadine fröhliches Umziehen  *​


----------



## joscho (18. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten einfach mal hinfahren ............ und wenn das Käse ist beschimpfen wir ChaosRaven und Andreas-MTB dann haben wir wenigstens die Punkte und die anderen das nachsehen



OK. Hin am Rhein und der Sieg lang (40-50 km) und zurück ggf. eine kleine Spende für den Mehdorn. Wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (18. November 2008)

Tja , da müßten wir mal schauen ............ an einem Wochenende 

....aber an welchem  ? ............... Sonntag  ? ..... oder so  ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. November 2008)

Der Markt ist vorzugsweise und am besten im Dunkeln zu besuchen. Sonst kommt die Fackel- und Laternenstimmung des Mittelalters nicht zur Geltung!


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Der Markt ist vorzugsweise und am besten im Dunkeln zu besuchen. Sonst kommt die Fackel- und Laternenstimmung des Mittelalters nicht zur Geltung!



Ja wie   ? ich dachte ich bekomme Met ...........


----------



## joscho (18. November 2008)

Wat hat denn der für Öffnungszeiten 

OK. Hab es selbst gefunden:
*
Öffnungszeiten:*
29.11. - 23.12.2008 von 11:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr

Also wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt würde ich sagen:
30.11., 15:00 Uhr. Wenn wir (optimiert) zurück radeln, dann sollte man ca. 22:00 oder 22:30 Uhr zu Hause sein.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> OK. Hin am Rhein und der Sieg lang (40-50 km) und zurück ggf. eine kleine Spende für den Mehdorn. Wann



Von mir sinds ca. 40 km hin und zurück. Von Dir mit Einsammeln Tazz + ultra vielleicht 80. Also nicht viel mehr als am Montag  Ist zu schaffen 
Ich finde, wir sollten allerdings auch noch einen Abstecher zum Kloster einkalkulieren, schon wegen der Aussicht.

Und wenn der Met nix is: Ein paar Straßen weiter waren immer noch ein paar "normale" Buden mit "normalen" Preisen. Da gibts auch Glühwein für den Rückweg


----------



## joscho (19. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Von mir sinds ca. 40 km hin und zurück. Von Dir mit Einsammeln Tazz + ultra vielleicht 80. Also nicht viel mehr als am Montag  Ist zu schaffen



Ja, aber auf dem Rückweg könnte es sich im Kopf schneller drehen als die Kurbel  Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, aber auf dem Rückweg könnte es sich im Kopf schneller drehen als die Kurbel  Wir werden sehen.



Der Siegburger öffnet ja erst am 29.
Da haben wir vorher noch eine Woche, um Kondition aufzubauen


----------



## ChaosRaven (19. November 2008)

Genau! Ihr radelt hin und ich gehe die 2km zu Fuß! 
Und es gibt da auch die Weihnachtsmarkt-Standard-Getränke für diejenigen, die es nicht so mit dem Met haben (aber das sind Ketzer! ).


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2008)

*He he 

*​
das wird ein Spaß 

................. ( ist zur Not wer da der uns abholt ? 

)


----------



## Bikenstoffel (19. November 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Der Markt ist vorzugsweise und am besten im Dunkeln zu besuchen. Sonst kommt die Fackel- und Laternenstimmung des Mittelalters nicht zur Geltung!




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  der schönste Weihnachtsmarkt im Umkreis. Da kann höchstens noch Burg Satzvey(ok sind noch ein paar mehr WP-Punkte) mithalten

Der Glühwein in Siegburg ist echt süffig  und den Falafel sollte man auf jeden Fall probiert haben.

Nehmt aber Silbertaler  zum bezahlen mit und wundert Euch nicht wenn die ein bissl Altdeutsch reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (19. November 2008)

Ja, einige grundlegende Sätze sollte man können!
"Werter Schankesmann, so reicht mir doch ein Gläschen des güldenen Nektars, auf das Gevatter Frost aus meinem Körper krieche", oder so.. 

Letztes Jahr gabs auch Teigfladen mit verschiedensten Belägen, waren auch äußerst lecker.


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. November 2008)

Ihr Suffköppe

Aber mit dem Radel zurück bis nach Alfter ist mir nach 10-20 Glühwein zu weit!


----------



## Merlin (20. November 2008)

Übrigens: Der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt eröffnet morgen.

Carsten, Andreas, Ines und meine Wenigkeit wollen auf jeden Fall einen Glühwein tanken, vielleicht auch noch ein paar andere Leute. Wie wärs, wenn ihr euren Trip ne Woche vorverlegt?


----------



## joscho (20. November 2008)

Wir planen ja schon  Allerdings muss man dieses Wochenende das Wetter ganz besonders im Auge behalten. Im Zweifelsfall hast Du/Ihr ein blaues TEAM III als Übernachtungsgäste  Ich pack schon mal meinen Frottee Schlafanzug in den Rucksack ...


----------



## sibby08 (20. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> ... Also wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt würde ich sagen:
> 30.11., 15:00 Uhr. Wenn wir (optimiert) zurück radeln, dann sollte man ca. 22:00 oder 22:30 Uhr zu Hause sein.


 
Also wenn ihr sowieso in unserem Gebiet seit würde ich mich freuen euch hier zu sehen:




Da gibt es zumindest auch Kaffee und Kuchen (selbstgebackener!)

Den Weihnachtsmarkt gibt es ja noch länger und am ersten Wochenende wird der eh überfüllt sein


----------



## joscho (20. November 2008)

Hi Sibby,

die aktuelle Planung zeigt deutlich mehr auf Morgen. Aber Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg am Sonntag.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (20. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Sibby,
> 
> die aktuelle Planung zeigt deutlich mehr auf Morgen. Aber Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg am Sonntag.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht jetzt, erst nächsten Sonntag


----------



## joscho (20. November 2008)

Oh Mann, ich leg mich wieder hin


----------



## Ironbiker (20. November 2008)

Oh, na mal sehen, wen man da so trifft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (20. November 2008)

> Im Zweifelsfall hast Du/Ihr ein blaues TEAM III als Übernachtungsgäste. Ich pack schon mal meinen Frottee Schlafanzug in den Rucksack



Ich könnte noch ein paar selbst gehäkelte (nicht von mir) Wollsocken beisteuern, damit auch die Körperpartien warm bleiben, die der Frotteeanzug nicht bedeckt.  Zur Not verklappen wir euch bei Ladenschluss in einer der Glühweinbuden, da drin wirds bestimmt einigermaßen warm bleiben.


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. November 2008)

Also,wenn man das hier so liest könnte man(n) Lust bekommen sich mit einzuklinken,werde die Glühweintour auf jedenfall weiter verfolgen.
Ich könnte mich ja dann in Mühlheim bei Tazz in der Nähe treffen,nala wir werden sehen.
Mich reizt natürlich auch der altertümliche Weihnachtsmarkt und nicht nur der Glühwein



joscho schrieb:


> Wat hat denn der für Öffnungszeiten
> 
> OK. Hab es selbst gefunden:
> *
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Mich reizt natürlich auch der altertümliche Weihnachtsmarkt



Nee, is klar Bernhard.

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt.


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, is klar Bernhard.
> 
> Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt.




Genau


----------



## Merlin (20. November 2008)

Aaaalso: Carsten kommt morgen um 19.30 Uhr bei mir vorbei, Ines und Andreas evtl. auch. Wir pilgern oder fahren dann gemeinsam nach Bonn rüber. Falls ihr mit dem Gedanken spielt, könnt ihr gerne ebenfalls zu der Zeit bei mir aufschlagen, ansonsten könnten wir uns an der Glühweinbude vor dem Kaufhof treffen. Schaut einfach mal, was das Wetter sagt...vielleicht kriegt ihr ein paar Schneeflöckchen ab.


----------



## joscho (20. November 2008)

Hi Merlin,

wenn wir es schaffen, dann sehen wir uns auf dem Markt. Sich konkret zu verabreden macht hier keinen Sinn. Bei Rückenwind sind wir 19:30Uhr schon stramm, bei Gegenwind kommen wir nie an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. November 2008)

Also wir, Ines und ich, fahren morgen definitiv nach Bonn, es sei denn, das Wetter oder die Verkehrssituation lassen es wirklich nicht zu. Allerdings müssen wir auf Geschenkejagd gehen für die pucklige Verwandtschaft. Aber der ein oder andere gemeinsame Glühwein ist auf jeden Fall Programm! .


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Also wir, Ines und ich, fahren morgen definitiv nach Bonn, es sei denn, das Wetter oder die Verkehrssituation lassen es wirklich nicht zu. Allerdings müssen wir auf Geschenkejagd gehen für die pucklige Verwandtschaft. Aber der ein oder andere gemeinsame Glühwein ist auf jeden Fall Programm! .



Ja da hoffe ich doch euch zu sehen  
und wir fahren können  ........denn das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so gut werden  ...... obwohl wenn´s Schneit


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2008)

Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit heute Nachmittag/Abend ca. 80%, Temperaturen gehen jetzt schon spürbar zurück....wann entscheidet ihr, ob ihr fahrt? Carsten hat schon abgesagt, will (verständlicherweise) sein Auto sicher nach Köln kriegen.


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit heute Nachmittag/Abend ca. 80%, Temperaturen gehen jetzt schon spürbar zurück....wann entscheidet ihr, ob ihr fahrt?



Wir werden wohl ca. 17.00h unsere Konferenzschaltung machen und entscheiden.



Merlin schrieb:


> Carsten hat schon abgesagt, will (verständlicherweise) sein Auto sicher nach Köln kriegen.



Darf Carsten sein Auto nicht in der Bahn mitnehmen?


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit heute Nachmittag/Abend ca. 80%, Temperaturen gehen jetzt schon spürbar zurück....wann entscheidet ihr, ob ihr fahrt?



Gerüchten zur Folge werden wir fahren.


----------



## joscho (22. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit heute Nachmittag/Abend ca. 80%, Temperaturen gehen jetzt schon spürbar zurück....wann entscheidet ihr, ob ihr fahrt? Carsten hat schon abgesagt, will (verständlicherweise) sein Auto sicher nach Köln kriegen.



Wie Auto  Hat der Carsten jetzt einen Neuen  

Also, wir waren da. Etwas spät, aber noch rechtzeitig für 5 Glühwein und 5 Eierpunsch - nein nicht pro Person. Wetter war ja deutlich besser als angesagt. Die letzten 15 km horizontal anfliegende Graupelsuppe hätte aber wirklich nicht sein müssen. Na ja, egal, man war ja vorbereitet.

Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## -Ines- (22. November 2008)

Wir sind von ca. 20:00 Uhr eine Stunde auf dem Münsterplat herumgelaufen, vorzugsweise vor dem Kaufhof aber haben auch niemanden getroffen.


----------



## joscho (22. November 2008)

Hi Ines,

wir waren an der Eisbahn am Friedensplatz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Schade. Renate hatte noch den Merlin angerufen, aber von Euch hat keiner ne Nummer - sollten wir ändern.
Nächste Chance auf gemeinsamen Eierpunsch ist Siegburg 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2008)

Hier nun das Belegfoto:





Nächster Halt der TEAMIIIWEIHNACHTSMARKTROADSHOW vermutlich Bergisch Gladbach. Termin steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2008)

*Schönes Foto ....

​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (23. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> (...)
> Nächste Chance auf gemeinsamen Eierpunsch ist Siegburg



'Frevelei! Da gibt es doch viel Besseres: *Met!*


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2008)

Ist so kalt der Winter...





Wirklich kühle Punkte heute eingefahren.


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2008)

> Wirklich kühle Punkte heute eingefahren.




Ja!


----------



## joscho (24. November 2008)

Heute beginnt Woche 4 des WP. Und auf welchem Platz stehen wir  Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Eis... äh Auszeit nehmen. Wenn da nur nicht die ganzen Weihnachtsmärkte heute eröffnen würde


----------



## joscho (24. November 2008)

Tja, wat mut dat mut. So gab es zwei Eierpunsch, die im Gegensatz zu der bonner Plörre sowohl Geschmack wie Umdrehungen hatten, und einen Schleicher, der aber sehr langsam schleicht - so dass es noch für die Einkäufe reichte.
OK, macht den WP jetzt auch nicht spannender, aber wat mut dat mut


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2008)

Radfahren bei -1º ist auch nur im Suff zu ertragen.


----------



## Race4Hills (24. November 2008)

OK ich komme mit, wohin gehts 

Gruss Jens


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> OK ich komme mit, wohin gehts
> 
> Gruss Jens



Hallo Jens,

eventuell am kommenden Wochenende zum Siegburger Weuhnachtsmarkt. Geplant ist Freitag abend. Hängt aber alles vom Wetter ab.

Gruß Auchjens


----------



## ChaosRaven (24. November 2008)

Werd ich da von den Mittelalter-Hassern dann mittelalterlich gefoltert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. November 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Werd ich da von den Mittelalter-Hassern dann mittelalterlich gefoltert?



Ist auf jeden Fall ein Angebot


----------



## Tazz (24. November 2008)

Sooooooooooo  ein Bild von gestern 






und nun ein besonderes von heute 





Grüße und so


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2008)

Und wo ist das TIII bei der TT-Weihnachtsfeier?

....wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, weil es dafür keine Punkte in diesem komischen Pokal gibt....


----------



## joscho (25. November 2008)

Hi Uwe,

wenn wir mit dem Rad anreisen, dann haben wir ja Pflicht und Kür verbunden 

Singst Du denn auch ein Weihnachtslied


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und wo ist das TIII bei der TT-Weihnachtsfeier?
> 
> ....wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, weil es dafür keine Punkte in diesem komischen Pokal gibt....



*Och Uwe* 



Ich war ja schon Angemeldet ... und dann hab ich mich wieder ausgetragen ...

Kann man sich doch sicher als Überraschungsgast einschleichen ......wenn ich mit dem Rad anreise 

Es ist halt noch recht wage ob ich Freitag kann 
*
Aber schön das es Dir aufgefallen ist 

​*


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Och Uwe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOch Renate

Anmelden....abmelden....wat denn nu?

Der Weihnachtsmann muß sich doch darauf einstellen, wen er alles beschenken soll....oder bist du doch eher ein Kandidat für den K.R.r. und willst deswegen inkognito bleiben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ein Kandidat für den K.R.r.






*  Du bist ein schnell Merker *​
Aber nein ....*ich bin sowas von brav*  
hab nur viel an de Hacken momentan ......


----------



## Bestuß (26. November 2008)

Euch fehlt ein Punkt bis zur 1000!


----------



## DieKatze (27. November 2008)

Bestuß schrieb:


> Euch fehlt ein Punkt bis zur 1000!



Da haben die sich vermutlich verkalkuliert. Nicht das der Punkt am Ende der Saison maßgeblich ist....


----------



## bibi1952 (27. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Schnapszahl

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

laßt euch den Glühwein heute besonders schmecken.

VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Schnapszahl
> 
> [URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
> 
> ...



Danke Werner, aber man traut sich ja jetzt garnicht mehr was einzutragen.


----------



## Bestuß (27. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke Werner, aber man traut sich ja jetzt garnicht mehr was einzutragen.


Wieso die nächste kommt bestimmt! Nach 112 Punkten ist es wieder so weit.


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2008)

*So  !!!! Schluß mit lustig​*
Schnapszahlen werden doch häufig überbewertet ....... und außerdem kann ich bald noch meine persönliche vorzeigen ........


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2008)

*Hey Jungs !!!​*

macht mal ein paar Punkte ...........  los los los


----------



## joscho (30. November 2008)

Erster


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Erster




Das liegt aber nur daran das Du* nur 3* hattest ..............

Melde mich aber auch unter den angekmommenen zurück .... ach nee was ist das immer schön mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. November 2008)

Ich glaube, ich will gar nicht wissen wie sich vier anfühlen  Wird Zeit das es Sommer wird


----------



## joscho (30. November 2008)

Hat der Stinker es auch geschafft


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hat der Stinker es auch geschafft


Ich hoffe es, da ich ihn bei mir nicht rein gelassen habe ....
aber ich habe dennoch ein paar Latex-Handschuhe mitgegeben 


er kommt schon über die runden ...


----------



## Konfuzius (30. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Erster



Häää??? 21 Uhr?
Haste 'n Taxi genommen???

Naja, jedenfalls auch Erfolgsmeldung: Unbeschadet zu Hause angekommen 
Hat aber länger gedauert, als erwartet..............


----------



## joscho (30. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Häää??? 21 Uhr?
> Haste 'n Taxi genommen???



Taxi wäre langsamer gewesen  Ich wollte schnell nach Hause nen Espresso trinken


----------



## joscho (30. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es, da ich ihn bei mir nicht rein gelassen habe ....
> aber ich habe dennoch ein paar Latex-Handschuhe mitgegeben
> 
> 
> er kommt schon über die runden ...



Hm, Computer scheint er nicht mehr bedienen zu können  Ich mach mir Sorgen


----------



## joscho (1. Dezember 2008)

Nicht mal seine Punkte hat er eingetragen  Ob ich mal gerade anrufen sollte 

Hallo


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht mal seine Punkte hat er eingetragen  Ob ich mal gerade anrufen sollte
> 
> Hallo



04:33 Uhr 

Er hätte sich sicher gefreut


----------



## joscho (1. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> 04:33 Uhr
> 
> Er hätte sich sicher gefreut



Da wir die Punkte im Moment nicht sooo dringend brauchen habe ich davon dann auch noch mal Abstand genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. Dezember 2008)

So da isser wieder

Ob das Entfernen der Hundeschei... oder die vier Eierpunsch waren, irgendwas hat mich gestern umgehauen.  Vielleicht war es auch eine fast tödliche Mischung aus beidem.

Anbei das Saufbelegfoto. Etwas unscharf, aber ich meine man könnte die Wirkung des Alkohols schon erahnen.





Punkte sind auch eingetragen.


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So da isser wieder
> 
> Ob das Entfernen der Hundeschei... oder die vier Eierpunsch waren, irgendwas hat mich gestern umgehauen.  Vielleicht war es auch eine fast tödliche Mischung aus beidem.
> 
> ...



Besonders der 2te von links und der Dritte von rechts sehen schon angezählt aus ....


----------



## ultra2 (1. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Besonders der 2te von links und der Dritte von rechts sehen schon angezählt aus ....



Das liegt am Trinken mit durch den  Strohhalm. Knallt halt besser.

auf jeden Fall deutlich entspannter als mancher Blick bei den Windecker-Herzbuben (ausgenommen der fröhliche Löwe). Könnte am Pegel- oder Punktestand liegen.


----------



## joscho (1. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Besonders der 2te von links und der Dritte von rechts sehen schon angezählt aus ....



Ja, die Beiden hat es auch hart erwischt


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2008)

Kinners,
das Taxi Schild im Hintergrund irritiert mich jetzt aber doch ein wenig... 

Und macht den Rallef nicht immer so betrunken, der hat morgen Leistungsdiagnostik!

Gruesse


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und macht den Rallef nicht immer so betrunken, der hat morgen Leistungsdiagnostik!



- Wo?
- Kosten?
- Termine frei?

Rallef!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2008)

@ delgado: privatvorstellung 

Aber wenn es gut läuft, geben wir dir die Adresse...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> @ delgado: privatvorstellung
> 
> Aber wenn es gut läuft, geben wir dir die Adresse...
> 
> ...





Danke!

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt; Ich hoffe Ihr macht'n paar Bilder


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mein persönliche Schnapszahl *222* heute erreicht


----------



## joscho (2. Dezember 2008)

Nicht das es wirklich noch jemanden interessiert, aber das gibt der TdF nun endgültig den Rest; Armstrong fährt wieder mit.
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,593865,00.html

Was mag ihn und die Organisatoren bewegt haben


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2008)

Das hat der gute Lance aber schon vor 3 Monaten angekündigt. O.k, das war für euch die stressige Zeit der WP Planung, da kriegt man nicht sooo viel mit...


----------



## joscho (2. Dezember 2008)

Tatsächlich hatte ich nur mitbekommen, dass er wieder fahren will. Aber nicht die TdF.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2008)

Leistungsdiagnostik ala Team III


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Leistungsdiagnostik ala Team III


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo RESTTEAM ich bin im benachbarten Ausland angekommen.

Muß jetzt mal die Gegend erkunden.

Grüße
ich


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo RESTTEAM ich bin im benachbarten Ausland angekommen.
> 
> Muß jetzt mal die Gegend erkunden.
> 
> ...



Und Internet hast Du mitgenommen... 
Dann mal schönen Urlaub und nimm das Rad zum Erkunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und Internet hast Du mitgenommen...
> Dann mal schönen Urlaub und nimm das Rad zum Erkunden!


 

Wo ist es den ???


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wo ist es den ???



Domburg - wenn du Punkte in Holland machst, will ich auch.


----------



## Tazz (3. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Domburg - wenn du Punkte in Holland machst, will ich auch.



*Ich will auch in Holland Punkte machen *​


----------



## joscho (3. Dezember 2008)

Dann fahr doch  
Bei mir klappt es leider nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Domburg - wenn du Punkte in Holland machst, will ich auch.


 

Sehr schöne Ecke, ich war schön Xmal dort.
Mußt mal bei Gegenwind das Delta hochfahren zum Bouwersdam und in Westenschouven gibts eine Spezielle MTB Strecke, ca.7,5 km Singeltrail am Stück durch Dünen und Kiefernwald


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch



Ja sicher , werde mich alleine los machen ........... 



joscho schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es leider nicht



Oh tut mir leid ..............
*Kann ich Dein Auto haben 

*​


----------



## joscho (4. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Kann ich Dein Auto haben
> 
> *​



Du bist echt nicht wählerisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gute Fahrt und viel Spaß


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Du bist echt nicht wählerisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Praktisch orientiert 

 wieso ? 
*
Danke schön   *​


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> - Wo?
> - Kosten?
> - Termine frei?
> 
> Rallef!!!



Bei einem Bekannten, der Ausbilder für Sportphysios ist, aber selbst nicht praktiziert.
Er macht für seinen Bekanntenkreis gelegentlich Laktatmessungen, allerdings normalerweise für Läufer.
Meine Radfahr-Messung war darum jetzt eher improvisiert und für Deine ambitionierten Ziele wäre das wahrscheinlich eh zu ungenau gewesen.

Ich hab mal aus Interesse mitgemacht, aber hab nicht wirklich vor, in Training fest nach Plan einzusteigen.
Und dafür hat's halt gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> und in Westenschouven gibts eine Spezielle MTB Strecke, ca.7,5 km Singeltrail am Stück durch Dünen und Kiefernwald



Davon hat Frank auch erzählt. Die haben da ja ein Ferienhaus und er ist auch begeistert von der Strecke.
Die musst Du unbedingt fahren!
... 20 Mal.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die musst Du unbedingt fahren!
> ... 20 Mal.



Mach selber Punkte.


----------



## joscho (5. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Davon hat Frank auch erzählt. Die haben da ja ein Ferienhaus und er ist auch begeistert von der Strecke.
> Die musst Du unbedingt fahren!
> ... 20 Mal.



Die Info kommt ja früh 
Wir machen uns nun auf die Suche nach dem Trail - und nehmen Dich nicht mit. Das hast Du nun davon 

Schönes Wochenende ohne uns
joerg


----------



## Bikenstoffel (5. Dezember 2008)

Der Trail ist ca. 30 km von Domburg entfernt.

grobe Beschreibung:

Richtung Oostkapelle, Vrouwenpolder, über den Damm an Kamperland vorbei, übers Delta (macht fun bei Gegenwind) und vor Burgh-Haamstede links halten

Viel Spaß


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2008)

So sieht der Startpunkt des Trails aus.


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2008)

So, mal wieder Zeit für eine TEAM III -Tour. Wir haben da spontan was aufgetan. Würden uns über Rege Beteiligung freuen. Rallef wird wohl den Backguide machen da er wahrscheinlich etwas später nachkommt.

Also flott hier eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> So sieht der Startpunkt des Trails aus.




Meinst Du das komische Plastikrad steht da noch?


----------



## DieKatze (5. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So, mal wieder Zeit für eine TEAM III -Tour.



"TEAM-III-Tour". Niedlich. Sind das die lustigen Touren, die immer so gelegt werden, damit möglichst keiner mitkommt? Sonst könnte jemand eventuell, vermutlich.... sehen, wieviel Zeit fürs biken draufgeht und wieviel für die Fotos.


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Dezember 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> "TEAM-III-Tour". Niedlich. Sind das die lustigen Touren, die immer so gelegt werden, damit möglichst keiner mitkommt?



Genau die. Wo keiner mitkommt.


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> "TEAM-III-Tour". Niedlich. Sind das die lustigen Touren, die immer so gelegt werden, damit möglichst keiner mitkommt? Sonst könnte jemand eventuell, vermutlich.... sehen, wieviel Zeit fürs biken draufgeht und wieviel für die Fotos.



Genau, das sind die Touren wo so Vollpfosten wie du nicht mit dürfen.


----------



## Tazz (6. Dezember 2008)

Hu hu Rallef 

Hoffe Du hast für uns *alle* Glühwein auf deiner Tour getrunken .......  

Hier gibbet nur Milchkaffe  .....


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Dezember 2008)

Leider kein einziger Weihnachtsmarkt auf der Strecke gewesen... 
Aber morgen  



			
				Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Speichenriss , Knie kaputt



Was habt ihr gemacht? Sind die holländischen Trails so gefährlich und materialmordend


----------



## joscho (6. Dezember 2008)

Ach, wenn irgendwas davon auf dem Trail passiert wäre ... dann wäre es ja nicht so peinlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speichenriss nach knapp 5km auf Asphalt und Knie kaputt auf einer Art Waldweg.
Aber das man in NL so schnell und problemlos ein MTB-Laufrad bekommt hat mich doch sehr überrascht.

Mal schauen was mit dem Kaputten morgen so geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao...
joerg


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2008)

Der Link zur Tour funktioniert nicht 

Wann soll die Party denn steigen? Und die Katze soll sich scheuchen, sonst...

Schönen -unfallfreien-Urlaub !


----------



## DieKatze (7. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ... so Vollpfosten wie du ...



Tztztz...du solltest dringend an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten.



sun909 schrieb:


> Und die Katze soll sich scheuchen, sonst...



Sonst was? Bewirfst du mich dann mit Pixeln?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Link zur Tour funktioniert nicht
> 
> Wann soll die Party denn steigen? Und die Katze soll sich scheuchen, sonst...
> 
> Schönen -unfallfreien-Urlaub !



Sorry Carsten, war was gaaaaaaanz kurzfristiges für den gestrigen Tag.

Wir haben hier eher entspannte Punkte gesammelt. Bei heute bis zu 12°









Hätten auch den Konfusen mitgenommen, wenns hier irgendwo hoch gegangen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte heulen wenn ich die Bilder sehe.
Ich glaub ich fahre auch noch ein paar Tage nach Zeeland.


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen wenn ich die Bilder sehe.
> Ich glaub ich fahre auch noch ein paar Tage nach Zeeland.



Nächstes Mal nehmen wir dich einfach mit.


----------



## joscho (7. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal nehmen wir dich einfach mit.




Was  Die Konkurrenz 
Na ja, wir können ja mal eine Ausnahme machen


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2008)

Hihihi, habt ihr mal die Werbung bei euch im Fred gelesen:

Katzenschreck gesucht.....suchen sie ihren Katzenvertreiber....

....schade, erscheint nicht immer, ich muß mal eine Copy des Bildes machen



Ansonsten: Tolle Bilder.....da will ich auch mal hin...


Ach, und den Konfusen haben wir dann heute mal mitgenommen...hier gab es nämlich Glühwein...


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hihihi, habt ihr mal die Werbung bei euch im Fred gelesen:
> 
> Katzenschreck gesucht



Nee, habe einen Werbeblocker an. Aber sehr passend.



Handlampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Tolle Bilder.....da will ich auch mal hin...



Uwe, dich nehmen wir auch mit. Heute und Gestern hatte man nicht das Gefühl das es Anfang Dezember ist.

Hier nochmal zwei,drei Bildchen:


----------



## joscho (7. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zwei,drei Bildchen:



Genau:


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


>


 

*Ja*, dieser Weg bei Rennese hat einen Super Flow.
Ihr macht mich richtig neidisch.


----------



## joscho (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Ja*, dieser Weg bei Rennese hat einen Super Flow.



Da kennt sich aber einer aus - bist Du öfter in der Ecke 

@ultra2 Zu dem Flow sag ich jetzt mal nix


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Da kennt sich aber einer aus - bist Du öfter in der Ecke
> 
> @ultra2 Zu dem Flow sag ich jetzt mal nix


 
Ca. 2mal im Jahr, seid Jahren.
Den Flow könnte ich euch mal zeigen, wie das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch noch ein Bild vom Nikolaus 2008 





und noch eins ..... 






und dieses hier ........






nun ja und noch ne ganze menge anderer Fotos ........

es war richtig nett


----------



## DieKatze (8. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, habe einen Werbeblocker an. Aber sehr passend.



Womit eindeutig bewiesen ist, dass unsere Comic-Generation nur auf Bildschen reagiert.
Das schwarze ist die Schrift....und so wie ich das sehe kann man "diese" Werbung garnicht ausblenden. Wenn ich falsch liege, darfst du mich gerne belehren


----------



## joscho (8. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hihihi, habt ihr mal die Werbung bei euch im Fred gelesen:
> 
> Katzenschreck gesucht.....suchen sie ihren Katzenvertreiber....
> 
> ....schade, erscheint nicht immer, ich muß mal eine Copy des Bildes machen



Unbedingt - denn die Kombi aus Firefox und Adblock verschont einen zuverlässig vor solchen Dingen  Dann setzt man dieKatze noch auf die Ignorliste und schon hat man wieder Zeit für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben - wie z.B. Eure Glühbilder  Da scheint ja auch Alles gepasst zu haben. Außer vielleicht etwas schnell unterwegs gewesen - nur 14 Punkte der Konfuse 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es auch nette Erinnerungen sind: das ist Holland!!! Und gerade da ist Style seeehr wichtig. Schutzbleche :kotz: gehn da gar nicht! 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht zu vielen Eingeborenen über die Füße geradelt?! Sehe ich da einen Trail für ATB's? Cool! Kommt mir ja glatt ne Idee für Bike & Frikandel 2010.

Aaaaber - schöne Bilder  aus der Gegend meines "ersten Lebens" als Boardhead. Und wie immer kein Wind ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## joscho (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn es auch nette Erinnerungen sind: das ist Holland!!! Und gerade da ist Style seeehr wichtig. Schutzbleche :kotz: gehn da gar nicht!



Wo Du auch wieder hinguckst  Hat sich aber Niemand beschwert.



> Sehe ich da einen Trail für ATB's?


Eindeutig; Ca. 7,5 km und mit orangen Pfählen markiert.











> Cool! Kommt mir ja glatt ne Idee für Bike & Frikandel 2010.


Da sind wir dabei  Es scheint sich allerdings um den einzigen Trail in der Region zu handeln. Da kann es bei gutem Wetter schon recht voll werden.



> Und wie immer kein Wind ...


Kommt auf den Bildern vlt. nicht so raus, aber es gab Wind ...


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> wie z.B. Eure Glühbilder  Da scheint ja auch Alles gepasst zu haben. Außer vielleicht etwas schnell unterwegs gewesen - nur 14 Punkte der Konfuse
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Jau, war echt Klasse Jörg. 
Nur an dem Matschproblem müssen wir noch arbeiten. Da habt ihr in Holland sicher weniger Ärger mit gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hihihi, habt ihr mal die Werbung bei euch im Fred gelesen:
> 
> Katzenschreck gesucht.....suchen sie ihren Katzenvertreiber....
> 
> ....schade, erscheint nicht immer, ich muß mal eine Copy des Bildes machen



schitte bön:







aber Renesse zum Biken: das ist ja seit der Verlagerung der Sandbank schon zum Surfen kaum noch zu gebrauchen...
wenn ihr am Meer schön Biken wollt kann ich euch nur Wissant empfehlen: zwar ein kleines bisschen weiter, aber:
landschaftlich schöner, 
zum Biken wirklich geeignet, 
zum Surfen besser 
und vor allem
: das Essen ist viieeel besser!


----------



## ralf (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...aber Renesse zum Biken:
> ...
> das Essen ist viieeel besser!



...  Holland und essen? Das geht gar nicht ... 



Wenn ich dort in der Gegend bin, und das bin ich mehr als häufig, mache ich so etwas:






Dass Radeln dort auch geht, hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt. Allerdings soll der *Donauradwanderweg* sehr lang sein  

Ralf


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

Holland? wissant


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Eure Glühbilder  Da scheint ja auch Alles gepasst zu haben.



Das hat's. Das Ahrtalglühen war wieder eine super Handlampe-Veranstaltung. 
Sollten wir abonnieren 

Und das habt ihr verpasst:





und das





und solche Trails





und zu guter Letzt natürlich das  





Leider war der Winzertopf aus, bevor ich zuschlagen konnte


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> schitte bön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Werbe Auszug  sehr schön passend 

Das Essen war wirklich eine Katastrophe  ........ obwohl Fritten und Frikandel hat uns dreien gut geschmeckt ......  

Aber dein Wissant scheint auch recht nett zu sein 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> schitte bön:



Witzisch 
Und sehr passend. Is das'n Gag vom Mod? 
Sieht eigentlich nicht wie Werbung aus... Was passiert denn, wenn man drauf klickt?


----------



## supasini (8. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Witzisch
> Und sehr passend. Is das'n Gag vom Mod?
> Sieht eigentlich nicht wie Werbung aus... Was passiert denn, wenn man drauf klickt?



das hier: http://www.tierabwehr.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=2

ist kein Gag der Mods, sondern die automatisch von Google erzeugte Werbung.
letztes Jahr im WP-Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" war's täglich eine neue nette Überraschung, was Google uns als passende zielgruppenorientierte Werbung anbot, z.B. sowas:


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2008)

*Sehr geil 

*​
Der Spamfilter auf der Maschine ist manchmal doof


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2008)

*Hey Jungs ​*
Macht mal die Fotos auf Jörg´s Platte


----------



## ultra2 (13. Dezember 2008)

Nach vielen, vielen Monden mal wieder im Siebengebirge. Das Tazz haben wir direkt mal nach hause geschickt. It's a man's world. 

Blieben noch der





und der





und ich. Und 936Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (13. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> und ich. Und 936Hm.



Genau, ...





... und der Schnee 









... und natürlich der Milchkaffee


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2008)

Na sowas ..............

Den Milchkaffee hätte ich auch gerne gehabt ​


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2008)

KEIN MATSCH im 7GB? Gerfrorener Boden??? Sauberes Bike??? LECHZ, SABBER....

unglaublich, was war da denn los??


----------



## ultra2 (13. Dezember 2008)

enrgy schrieb:


> ...unglaublich, Was War Da Denn Los??:d



-1°.


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Dezember 2008)

TEAM III Touren sind ja schon manchmal etwas komisch...


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> TEAM III Touren sind ja schon manchmal etwas komisch...



Nächste komische Tour ist heute zum Siegburger Weihnachtsmarkt. Wir rollen so gegen 17.00h ein. Lungert sonst noch wer heute und um diese Zeit da rum?


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2008)

Wieder ein Weihnachtsmarkt geschafft. Leider wegen des regen Ansturms alkoholfrei.


----------



## Tazz (14. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Weihnachtsmarkt geschafft. Leider wegen des regen Ansturms alkoholfrei.



Und es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht 
auch ohne Met 

 .... bloß immer diese kalten Füße ( die letzten 10 Min. waren die schlimmsten)


----------



## joscho (15. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht
> auch ohne Met



Na ja, ging so  Als ich am Alter Markt vorbeirollte wäre ich schon gerne für Eierpunsch und Currywurst abgestiegen. Aber alleine ...



> .... bloß immer diese kalten Füße ( die letzten 10 Min. waren die schlimmsten)



Wären die Füße mit auf dem Bild, dann würde man erkennen, dass die harten Jungs alle mit Überzieher fahren. Wenn auch die Zehen etwas kühl werden nach 6h bei 5-0 Grad bilde ich mir ein, dass die Dinger etwas helfen. Und ist ja nicht so, dass Du keine besitzen würdest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Na ja, ging so  Als ich am Alter Markt vorbeirollte wäre ich schon gerne für Eierpunsch und Currywurst abgestiegen. Aber alleine ...



Na ich hoffe doch das wir das morgen gemeinsam mache können ......... ich hab Schnee bestellt 



joscho schrieb:


> Wären die Füße mit auf dem Bild, dann würde man erkennen, dass die harten Jungs alle mit Überzieher fahren. Wenn auch die Zehen etwas kühl werden nach 6h bei 5-0 Grad bilde ich mir ein, dass die Dinger etwas helfen. Und ist ja nicht so, dass Du keine besitzen würdest



Ja ja Du hast recht , deshalb bin ich jetzt krank 

 und ihr nicht


----------



## joscho (16. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja ja Du hast recht , deshalb bin ich jetzt krank
> 
> und ihr nicht



Dann mal gute Besserung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und hoffentlich klappt das morgen mit der Medizin


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608

Ja oder Spaß??


----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608
> 
> Ja oder Spaß??




Soll doch Spaß machen ? ..........

 oder ?


----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608
> 
> Ja oder Spaß??



Ja wie Spass? Es ist WP

Wir machen eine Viererstaffel.


----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja wie Spass? Es ist WP
> 
> Wir machen eine Viererstaffel.





also ich find TeamIII cool und süß!!!


Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> also ich find TeamIII cool und süß!!!
> 
> 
> Slanum



Das hast Du aber jetzt lieb gesagt.

Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## joscho (16. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> also ich find TeamIII cool und süß!!!



Ach, Du bist so gut zu uns


----------



## joscho (16. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja wie Spass? Es ist WP
> 
> Wir machen eine Viererstaffel.



Damit es sich auch lohnt könnten wir mit dem Rad anreisen - sind nur 64 km  Ich muss nur rechtzeitig zum Anstoßen wieder da sein


----------



## Tazz (17. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, da hab ich die Medizin gleich zweimal bekommen 

@ Solanum


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Dezember 2008)

Für die Statistik: 4 Glühwein mit den Jungs (und einem Mädel)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für die Statistik: 4 Glühwein mit den Jungs (und einem Mädel)


@Jörg: Saufen im Trikot!  Und sich dann auch noch ablichten lassen! Du bissen Vorbild! Tststststs ..... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Tazz (18. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für die Statistik: 4 Glühwein mit den Jungs (und einem Mädel)



Sach mal Rallef 
...... ich hoffe doch das Du *nicht schon wieder *4 Glühwein getrunken hast 

*Ansonsten schöne Tradition 

​*


----------



## ultra2 (18. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Rallef
> ...... ich hoffe doch das Du *nicht schon wieder *4 Glühwein getrunken hast
> 
> *Ansonsten schöne Tradition
> ...



Du ich glaube der Rallef war bei der Versuchsreihe mit den Vieren gar nicht dabei.




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für die Statistik: 4 Glühwein mit den Jungs (und einem Mädel)



@Konfuser - es mag an den vier Glühwein gelegen haben, aber ich fürchte das/die/der links auf dem Bild ist gar kein Mädchen.


----------



## Tazz (18. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du ich glaube der Rallef war bei der Versuchsreihe mit den Vieren gar nicht dabei.



*Doch doch er war dabei   *


----------



## ultra2 (18. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Doch doch er war dabei   *



Sorry, stimmt er war doch bei der Vierenbekämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (18. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du ich glaube der Rallef war bei der Versuchsreihe mit den Vieren gar nicht dabei.



Doch ich war das Kamerakind 



ultra2 schrieb:


> @Konfuser - es mag an den vier Glühwein gelegen haben, aber ich fürchte das/die/der links auf dem Bild ist gar kein Mädchen.



Nein, das Mädchen war draussen und flickte einen Reifen und die Gentlemen haben drinnen gesoffen 

Wir waren übrigens gar nicht in Bensberg. Die hatten um halb 8 schon alles dicht 
Statt dessen bei den Refrathern.





Schön warm, und die waren hocherfreut über eine Horde trinkfreudiger Biker, die bis zum Rausschmiss blieben 

Zum Abschied meinte er "Bis morgen". Muss mit dem Wirt vom Hähnchen verwandt sein...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Dezember 2008)

TEAMKollegen/in was haltet ihr denn davon

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2494

Ich hätte schon Lust mal wieder beim ollen Uwe mitzufahren. Und da er ja quasi um die Ecke gastiert...


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> TEAMKollegen/in was haltet ihr denn davon
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2494
> 
> Ich hätte schon Lust mal wieder beim ollen Uwe mitzufahren. Und da er ja quasi um die Ecke gastiert...



Bis dahin bin ich doch hoffentlich wieder *top Fit * liest sich jedenfalls  gut


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Merlin (24. Dezember 2008)

Das wünsche ich dem Team III & friends natürlich auch. Genießt die faulen Tage, lasst euch reich beschenken und danach wird fleissig der Weihnachtsspeck abgefahren!!


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte da noch ein Gedicht ......





*Manche Menschen wissen nicht,

wie wichtig es ist, dass sie einfach da sind.





 Manche Menschen wissen nicht,



wie gut es tut sie nur zu sehen.



Manche Menschen wissen nicht,

wie tröstlich ihr gütiges Lächeln wirkt.





 Manche Menschen wissen nicht, 



wie wohltuend ihre Nähe ist.



Manche Menschen wissen nicht,

wie viel ärmer wir ohne sie wären.





 Manche Menschen wissen nicht,



dass sie Geschenk des Himmels sind.



Sie wüssten es,

würden wir es ihnen sagen



Gesegnete Weihnachten*​


Grüße
Tazz


----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*



*Danke schön Udo 

 *​
sach mal

 .... wo hast Du die ganze Zeit gesteckt ????

*

 ein frohes Fest 

*​
Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## soka70 (24. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Liebes Team III

ich wünsche euch ruhige, besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr!!!!

Mich hat es leider ziemlich erwischt, Biken oder Sport im Allgemeinen sind grad nicht drin, dafür steht endlich ein neues Auto vor meiner Türe, wenn ich das alles mit dem Thuleständer und der AHK-Befestigung auf die Reihe bekommen habe, bin ich auch flexibel und komm` mal vorbei, versprochen!!!!

Macht et jut und radelt weiterhin fleißig auch wenn es keine Weihnachtsmärkte mehr als Primärziele gibt!!! McCafé gibts dafür ja ganzjährig zahlreich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Außenstelle,

was ist es denn geworden  

Wegen Glühwein und Eierpunsch brauchst Du Dir keine Sorge machen - wir haben da einen Dealer, der uns auch noch bis Mitte Januar mit Stoff versorgt 

Dir Alles Gute und gute Besserung - und das wir 2009 mal wieder zusammen ausgediente Pausen in diversen Biergärten machen.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Handlampe (24. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Grüße
> Tazz



Das wahre TEAM III 

Euch auch ein frohes Fest.


----------



## -Ines- (24. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen flauschige Weihnachten 
Liebe Grüße 
Ines und Andreas


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage



Danke, dir auch alles erdenklich Gute. Freue mich auf die ein oder andere Fahrt zusammen in 2009.


----------



## sun909 (25. Dezember 2008)

Liebes Team III!

Ich hoffe ihr seid reich beschenkt worden und geniesst ein paar entspannte Tage!

Herzlichen Dank für das schöne Gedicht und auf bald auf dem Rad mal wieder 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (26. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Liebe Außenstelle,
> 
> was ist es denn geworden



... was kleines Schwarzes mit flexiblem Dach 

nu bin ich mal weg und melde mich (hoffentlich) rundumgesund in 2009 wieder!

Macht et jut!!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... was kleines Schwarzes mit flexiblem Dach
> 
> nu bin ich mal weg und melde mich (hoffentlich) rundumgesund in 2009 wieder!
> 
> Macht et jut!!!!!!



Dann komm mal gut ins neue Jahr. Würde mich freuen wenn du mal wieder mitfährst. Unter anderem in Limburg.


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2008)

Heute mal ne kleine J-III-Tour. Schattig aber schön;









Bis morgen...
joerg


----------



## joscho (30. Dezember 2008)

Ach, schon wieder so ein Traumwetter 





Wenn auch stellenweise etwas rutschig









Bis nächstes Jahr. Lasst es Euch gut gehen.
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Tour war schön, die Bedienung einwenig strange





Bewundert aber wurden Uwes neue Shimano-Clipless





Laut Produktbeschreibung aber nur was für den kompromislosen Tourer.


----------



## Tazz (30. Dezember 2008)

*Ja da will ich dann aber auch meinen Senf dazu geben .......​*

​
Also das Sevicepersonal hat jedenfalls unseren asphaltjunkie zufrieden gestellt *und* das *gesamte* Team III



​

........... ich war sehr zufrieden 

Schöne Tour wars mal wieder


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Dezember 2008)

Respekt, morgens um halb neun schon über 3 Std. gefahren, Herr joscho


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern. Klasse das ihr mich mitgenommen habt.
 Gruß [email protected]


----------



## joscho (31. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Respekt, morgens um halb neun schon über 3 Std. gefahren, Herr joscho



Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Beruhigt doch sehr, dass es aufmerksame Zweitplatzierte gibt


----------



## joscho (31. Dezember 2008)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern. Klasse das ihr mich mitgenommen habt.



Gerne wieder  Wenn auch das Drängeln am Berg etwas störte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Bei 37 km in 3 Stunden hätte ich aber auch gedrängelt 



*


Guten Rutsch wünschen wir euch.
	
*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Gerne wieder  Wenn auch das Drängeln am Berg etwas störte



Er war halt noch an das Windeck-Tempo von Montag gewöhnt


----------



## joscho (31. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bei 37 km in 3 Stunden hätte ich aber auch gedrängelt



Ne ne, die Tazz hatte wegen Rücken abgekürzt. Für den Rest waren es ja 38 km 



> *
> 
> Guten Rutsch wünschen wir euch.
> 
> *



Euch auch. Kommt gut rüber 



Bis nächstes Jahr
joerg


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ne ne, die Tazz hatte wegen Rücken abgekürzt. Für den Rest waren es ja 38 km
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das ist ja was anderes, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben !!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2008)

Jaaa....schön war's

Mit völlig entspannten Menschen durch das Bergische cruisen. KLASSE


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## Tazz (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein fröhliches, entspanntes,lustiges,herzliches,senastionelles grandioses,entzückendes,wunderschönes,neues spektakuläres 
*Jahr 2009*



​


​

​​


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2009)

*Nee nee nee .................​*
Da wäre ich heute fast erfrohren 

 

Ich glaub bei dem Wetter braucht man dann doch Berge 

Frohes neues Jahr 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (2. Januar 2009)

wir wünschen Euch ein schönes und gesundes Jahr 2009!

Liebe Grüße Micha und Iris​


----------



## joscho (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr Beiden






ich hoffe ihr seit auch gut rein gekommen in ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Viel Glück und Gesundheit sollen Euch in den nächsten 363 Tagen begleiten. 

Happy New Year!



Solanum schrieb:


> wir wünschen Euch ein schönes und gesundes Jahr 2009!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Micha und Iris​


----------



## joscho (2. Januar 2009)

War kein so schönes Wetter zum biken heute;





Gut, dass ich da nichts betreten habe - war ja mit dem Bike da


----------



## ultra2 (2. Januar 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> wir wünschen Euch ein schönes und gesundes Jahr 2009!
> 
> Liebe Grüße Micha und Iris​




Euch auch ein schönes, gesundes und selbstredend erfolgreiches Jahr 2009!


----------



## joscho (3. Januar 2009)

Kinners, zieht euch warm an. Wird frisch heute


----------



## ultra2 (3. Januar 2009)

Schön wars heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abgehtdiepost (3. Januar 2009)

Ein frohes neues, erfolgreiches, glückliches, kilometerreiches Jahr 2009
wünsche ich Euch. Mit interessanten neuen gemeinsamen Touren.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schön wars heute.



Blankenheim?

Seit ihr den kompl. Ahrtalradweg gefahren?


----------



## joscho (4. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Blankenheim?



Ja.



> Seit ihr den kompl. Ahrtalradweg gefahren?


Ja.

Haben uns ja vorher gut gestärkt 





Die ersten 40 km waren allerdings zum großen Teil fies rutschig









Den entsprechenden Hinweis gab es deutlich später





Und das berühmte Ahrtalglühen haben wir uns auch noch gegönnt


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Ein frohes neues, erfolgreiches, glückliches, kilometerreiches Jahr 2009
> wünsche ich Euch. Mit interessanten neuen gemeinsamen Touren.
> Gruß Jürgen



Dir auch ein glückliches neues Jahr 



Vielen lieben Dank  freue mich schon auf viele gemeinsame Touren 








Redfraggle schrieb:


> Blankenheim?
> 
> Seit ihr den kompl. Ahrtalradweg gefahren?



Ja Babara, wir haben den kompletten Ahrtalradweg bestritten. Die ersten 40 Kilometer sind wir eher gerutscht 

 als gefahren . Danach wurde es wärmer und besser. Dann noch von Sinzig nach Remagen , vom Kölner Hbf zum Saufen 

 und danach ab nach hause...

...Punkte eintragen


----------



## joscho (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

und ich dachte es wären nur die Beläge. Aber als ich die wechseln wollte kam mir das entgegen;





Sieht schwer nach einem Bremskolben aus - oder zumindest Teilen davon. Auf einer Seite im Sattel herrscht gähnende Leere. Da ein Sattel halb so teuer wie ein komplettes Set ist, wird es wohl eine ganz neue Bremsanlage werden (Nein Merlin, keine Magura - sorry ).

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und ich dachte es wären nur die Beläge. Aber als ich die wechseln wollte kam mir das entgegen;
> 
> ...



Wo Du gerade *keine* Magura sagst .....
​Ich hab doch auch noch sone Bremse wie Du dort an Deinem Rad verbaut hast ...........

Kannste geschenkt haben............... ) alles liebe  zu Weihnachten )

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Merlin (5. Januar 2009)

> Nein Merlin, keine Magura - sorry


Och menno, du könntest mir wenigstens ne Chance geben oder zumindest anstandshalber Hoffnung machen.  Jetzt zerfällt deine Taiwanbremse schon freiwillig und du willst der Marke trotzdem treu bleiben....wie haben die das nur hinbekommen, ihre Kunden derart zu vereinnahmen? 

A propos: Ich habe eine Louise in der Kiste liegen, falls du ganz kurzfristig was geliehen brauchst.


----------



## joscho (5. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och menno, du könntest mir wenigstens ne Chance geben oder zumindest anstandshalber Hoffnung machen.



Moment! Du bist doch vergeben. Mir kannst Du nichts vormachen, ich war bei der Zeremonie live dabei 



> Jetzt zerfällt deine Taiwanbremse schon freiwillig und du willst der Marke trotzdem treu bleiben....wie haben die das nur hinbekommen, ihre Kunden derart zu vereinnahmen?



Es ist eine AMIbremse. Und die "Kundenbindung" gelingt in meinem Fall im wesentlichen über die vier Scheiben und diversen Beläge, die ich alle neu bräuchte bei einem Wechsel. Sonst hätte ich schon drüber nachgedacht, obwohl ich über die Maguras auch nicht nur positives lese. Aber las uns keine dbzgl. Diskussion entfachen - gibt es schon genug von 



> A propos: Ich habe eine Louise in der Kiste liegen, falls du ganz kurzfristig was geliehen brauchst.



Danke für Dein Angebot. Aber die Tazz versorgt mich mit Altteilen. 

So, und jetzt auf zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bauen.

Schönen Tag
joerg


----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2009)

Bei Schneefall in Köln ist Radfahren eine *sehr *spannende Angelegenheit.... 

​
Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war noch nix vom Schnee geräumt  Cool solange nur Du alleine unterwegs bist ..........

Auf dem Rückweg war es nur teilweise geräumt 

..... wo es nicht geräumt war ist es echt super rutschig 

*ABER DEN HABEN KINDER GEMACHT*​ ,( er stand plötzlich auf einem Fußgängerüberweg als ich in Richtung nach Hause war.......... Süß )




​
Schnee ist Cool 

@ joscho klappt es denn mit der Bremse ??


----------



## soka70 (5. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Bei Schneefall in Köln ist Radfahren eine *sehr *spannende Angelegenheit....
> 
> ​
> Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war noch nix vom Schnee geräumt  Cool solange nur Du alleine unterwegs bist ..........
> ...



Mensch Tazz, sei bloß vorsichtig!!!!

Wünsche euch allen ein tolles, gesundes und glückliches 2009!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Mensch Tazz, sei bloß vorsichtig!!!!
> 
> Wünsche euch allen ein tolles, gesundes und glückliches 2009!!!!




Ich werde vermutlich nicht mehr bei Schnee zur Arbeit fahren .........

Ich wünsche Dir auch ein sensationelles und geniales 2009 

​


----------



## joscho (5. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> @ joscho klappt es denn mit der Bremse ??



Werde ich leider morgen erst wissen und natürlich direkt berichten  Ich will auch mit dem Rad in den Schnee Und zwar mit dicken Socken und zwei funktionierenden Bremsen 

Gutes Nächtle
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (7. Januar 2009)

So richtig ins Schwitzen kommt man bei der Fahrt ins Büro nicht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So richtig ins Schwitzen kommt man bei der Fahrt ins Büro nicht.



Ihr habt ja Sommer!

(heute los bei -19)


----------



## ultra2 (7. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja Sommer!...



Deswegen heute auch in kurzer Hose.


----------



## joscho (9. Januar 2009)

Es ist wieder so weit

*Limburgs Mooiste*

Na ja, noch nicht ganz, aber man kann nicht früh genug daran erinnern  Habe eben ein Schreiben bekommen und glaube verstanden zu haben, dass es am 
*13 Juni 2009*
stattfindet und es eine neue Streckenführung gibt!

Also, schon mal in den Kalender eintragen 
(das Sonja am 12.06.09 angerufen wird)

​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> das Sonja am 12.07.09 angerufen wird



Für die Ergebnisse?


----------



## joscho (9. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für die Ergebnisse?



Ach, Du ...


----------



## Tazz (9. Januar 2009)

Limburgs Mooiste

13 Juni 2009​
Du sagst es lieber joscho  besser mal schön früh einplanen .... wobei ich  doch Sonja lieber ne Woch früher daran errinnern möchte ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (11. Januar 2009)

*TEAM III* war heute im Schnee spielen...


----------



## Tazz (11. Januar 2009)

Ja das war mal wieder ein super genialer Wintertag 



Jetzt auch Team III im Schnee geschrieben ....................



​
und ihr noch ein paar Schneehasen 



​
Ach ja 

 , ich finde im Pulverschnee fährt man wie im Sand .....   Herr Cheetah das wäre genau das richtige für Dich gewesen 

Liebe grüße
Renat


----------



## ultra2 (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch eins.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eins.


Der Name *TeamIII* steht im Schnee, unser wird hier stehen 

.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Name *TeamIII* steht im Schnee, unser wird hier stehen
> 
> .



Süß

Aber lass dir von deiner Frau nochmal das mit den Punkten erklären.


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Name *TeamIII* steht im Schnee, unser wird hier stehen
> 
> .



Da fällt mir doch glatt Delgado ein ...

Klick

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5272449&postcount=109


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2009)

Noch zwei kleine Bildchen zum Abschluss des Tages


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2009)

Die HOFFUNG stirbt zuletzt 

@joscho - ich hab schon Pferde kotzen sehen


----------



## abgehtdiepost (16. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen Team III,
ich war heute mit Konfuzius Skifahren in Winterberg.
Echt cool mit so einem Snow-MTB, das gibt es in Kanada zu kaufen.
Leider konnte ich es noch nicht erwerben, bleibt doch nur ein Traum. Schade......
Aber auf Alpin-Ski war es doch schon passender.


----------



## joscho (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Jürgen,

sieht irgendwie kompliziert aus das Teil  (Anker)liften stelle ich mir auch sehr interessant vor 

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2009)

*Sehr cooles Geschoß* ....... aber ich bleib besser bei den Reifen die gibts im ernsten Fall dann auch mit Spikes 

*Himmel  was es alles gibt *​


----------



## abgehtdiepost (17. Januar 2009)

Da müßt ihr euch mal Technik und die Videos auf deren Web-Seite ansehen:

https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html
KITS auswählen, und dann VIDEOS/PICS

.... viel Spaß beim ansehen, das macht doch Laune.
Dann könnten wir in Zukunft als mobile Pistenwacht aktiv werden.


----------



## Tazz (18. Januar 2009)

*Wow   *was man alles damit fahren kann ......​


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2009)

Radfahren 
(Ins Büro, Gabel abholen und zurück


Durin ?????


----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Radfahren
> (Ins Büro, Gabel abholen und zurück
> 
> 
> Durin ?????



Nee, für eine von  Cheetahs Töchtern eine 20 Zoll Gabel. 

Ich selbst fahre ja am Fully eine Fox Talas, am Hardtail eine Menja und im Büro steht noch eine FOX 32 Float RL 140. Dat reicht.

Ach ja, und alle funktionieren.


----------



## ultra2 (25. Januar 2009)

Endlich mal wieder eine Tour mit schönem Wetter und Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. Januar 2009)

Och das sieht *garnicht schlecht* aus  ......

Na ja , im Sommer könnten wir da ja nochmal hin ​


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2009)

Da ich jetzt ja nach Uwe's (Handlampe) großen Auftritt





auch auf die neuen Shimano-Clipless umgestiegen bin (Nochmals danke an Uwe für die Demonstration) fliegen die hier





jetzt raus. Sind Sidi Bullet2 in Größe 46. In normalen Schuhe habe ich 43/44. Zweimal im Salzkammergut gefahren. Haben dadurch quasi internationalen Flair. Zumindest den Staub bzw. Dreck. Seitdem (2006) nicht mehr bewegt worden.Wer will kann sie für 20,- Euro haben.


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2009)

Schnell noch dem Konfusen viel Spass im Urlaub wünschen:

Viel Spass im Urlaub Rallef!!


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2009)

oh, 
schon wieder Urlaub? Wohin des Weges? Skifahren?

Dann pass auf dich auf 

Viel Spaß und bis bald wieder...

grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Januar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> oh,
> schon wieder Urlaub? Wohin des Weges? Skifahren?



In die Dolomiten. 
Klar Skifahren, ist jetzt zu kalt fürs Rad in den Alpen 

Bis in ner Woche!


----------



## skandinavia (31. Januar 2009)

Moin Team III,

ich bin vom Planeten der Umzugskartons zurück und brauche dringend einen Wieder-Auf-Den-Sattel-Komm-Trip, und da käme mir dieser hier ganz gelegen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7770

Sollen wir da nicht zusammen hinfahren? Mit die schöne Deutsche Bahn? Ich organisiere auch die Zugfahrt und besorge das NRW-Ticket für 5 Personen. Wir teilen dann wieder wie immer. Und die Tazz wird dieses mal am Sitz angeschnallt. 

Also, ich will nur vorkarnvelistische Jubelrufe und Zusagen hören.

Grüße aus der feindlichen Bastion Düsseldorf.

Nadine


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Nadine,

das in DDdorf die Uhren anders gehen war mir bekannt, aber Samstag um 6:36 Uhr sich hier rumtreiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich weiß nicht ob ich da mitfahren will - haste mal gesehen wer sich da schon angemeldet hat  Aber wenn ich es tue, dann werde ich bestimmt nicht mit der Bahn anreisen (und der Rest des TEAMs sicherlich auch nicht). Da brauche ich ja fast länger zum Bahnhof als nach Königswinter. Ne ne.

Gruß ins Vordorf
joerg


----------



## skandinavia (31. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Nadine,
> 
> das in DDdorf die Uhren anders gehen war mir bekannt, aber Samstag um 6:36 Uhr sich hier rumtreiben
> 
> ...



Pahhhh! Ok Jörg, wir starten um 10:00 in Köln am Hbf. Du reist mit dem Rad an und ich mit der Bahn. Wenn Du vor mir da bist, lade ich Dich nach der Tour zu McDoof ein. 

Mensch, was seid Ihr PFLAUMEN! Typisch Kölner.


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2009)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Pahhhh! Ok Jörg, wir starten um 10:00 in Köln am Hbf. Du reist mit dem Rad an und ich mit der Bahn. Wenn Du vor mir da bist, lade ich Dich nach der Tour zu McDoof ein.



Das ist ja nun mal ne Milchmädchenrechnung erster Güte  Wirkt DDorf so schnell  *Natürlich fahre ich mit dem Auto!* Und auch nicht über Hbf.



> Mensch, was seid Ihr PFLAUMEN! Typisch Kölner.



DDorfer können mich nicht beleidigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2009)

wie, wer sich da schon angemeldet hat???

Wie soll man das verstehen  

Bin auch da...

Schönes WE


----------



## joscho (1. Februar 2009)

> Auf dem S-Weg unterwegs. Also so toll ist er nicht. :-o)


Aber doch wohl besser als der K-Weg


----------



## joscho (1. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> wie, wer sich da schon angemeldet hat???
> 
> Wie soll man das verstehen



So 

Aber ein wenig spielt da auch mit rein, dass es eher die Schnellen sind - und ich zusätzlich zu meiner normalen "Gemütlichkeit" im Moment etwas angeschlagen bin.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Aber doch wohl besser als der K-Weg



Also soviel nehmen die sich nicht. Zumindest nicht der Teil den ich gefahren bin. Und das war der größte Teil.


----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2009)

Was ist hier bloß los ........



Keiner mehr der Spaß macht ? ..................................und so 





Hmmmmmmm


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist hier bloß los ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind wohl alle im WP-Stress. Zeit das Sommer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> wie, wer sich da schon angemeldet hat???
> 
> Wie soll man das verstehen
> 
> Bin auch da...



Frag Du noch mal so scheinheilig 
Ich zitiere aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5567328&postcount=1801

"Und fast die Hälfte haben es zurück geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
(sun909, 8 Februar 2009)

Zum Glück war ich heute mit unserem Materialtester unterwegs. Bilder kommen etwas später...


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2009)

Im heutigen Superzoom:




Herauszufinden ist;
1.) Was sehen wir da 
2.) Wer hat es mal wieder kaputt gekriegt 

Um Fragen vorzubeugen; zu gewinnen gibt es wie immer nichts


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Im heutigen Superzoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es...

Es ist sowas wie das hier:





oder das hier:





Nochmal sowas und es gibt eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft bei den Tomburgern.


----------



## abgehtdiepost (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da noch einen techn. Lampen-Update (Versuch) aufgrund meiner dauernden Wackelkontakte und Aussetzer im Trail (ich meinte die Lampe, ich habe (noch) keinen Wackelkontakt). Meine Variante (mit 4mm Bananenstecker, Buchsen) könnt ihr auf den Bildern ansehen. Wenn jemand ähnliche Probleme hat, ist die Variante vielleicht ein wenig hilfreich (zumindest sehr stabil). Wäre mal interessant, wie eure doch schon längeren Erfahrungen mit der Chinch Steckverbindung waren oder sind. 




Beim Aufladen muß man allerdings besonders auf die richtige Polarität der Stecker achten und keinen Kurzschluß machen.





Gruß Jürgen ("abgehtdiepost", fragt sich nur wann)


----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2009)

Nee nee, den Jung kann man aber auch wirklich nicht alleine losschicken ......



*Ich weiß es auch  !
*
*Du bist schon ein halber Tomburger

*​


----------



## Merlin (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm, sieht an der entsprechenden Stelle irgendwie dem da verdächtig ähnlich:













Warum musst du auch immer diese Ami Bikes fahren?
​


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2009)

Schön das unser Ralf auch wieder heile angekommen ist  Scheint ja allen Politikern gut aus dem Weg gegangen zu sein


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...Wäre mal interessant, wie eure doch schon längeren Erfahrungen mit der Chinch Steckverbindung waren oder sind.



Also die Chinchverbindungen haben bei mir bis jetzt noch keine Probleme bereitet. Alles andere schon eher mal.


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2009)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon, dat
"De 70 km route zoekt vooral het Limburgse heuvelland op." 

Süß - Irgendwann adoptiere ich so einen


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Süß - Irgendwann adoptiere ich so einen



Bäh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht an der entsprechenden Stelle irgendwie dem da verdächtig ähnlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Scott ist Schweizer und das Cannondale ...tja also... ...es ist halt kein Scott


----------



## Merlin (9. Februar 2009)

> Das Scott ist Schweizer



Ich würde sagen Schweizer Know-How oder dort importiert, aber made in Taiwan und es steht Scott USA drauf...


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2009)

Merlin: Vorsicht! 

Scott ist offiziell Schweiz, alles andere ist Marketing oder was meinst du wofür wir so viel Geld ausgegeben haben  ???

Und TeamIII: die Quote der Abbrecher war freiwillig gestern bzw. schon vorher geplant. Es gab also kein "survival of the fittest" 

bis bald im wald!
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (9. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Merlin: Vorsicht!
> 
> Scott ist offiziell Schweiz, alles andere ist Marketing oder was meinst du wofür wir so viel Geld ausgegeben haben  ???



Und ein Deutscher hats entworfen/entwickelt.




sun909 schrieb:


> ..Und TeamIII: die Quote der Abbrecher war freiwillig gestern bzw. schon vorher geplant...
> bis bald im wald!
> sun909



Von wem? Vom Guide?


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2009)

Tja, vielleicht waren ja auch höhere Mächte am Werk...

Zumindest Kalinka hat ja auf ihrer Abkürzung nicht gerade das goldene Los gezogen 

Aua aua...

Na ja, ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein gemeinsames Toürchen,bevor ich euch die Pulle für den ersten Platz überreiche-wer von euch hat eigentlich im Thread das mit dem Asti so für voll genommen  ?

Grüße


----------



## joscho (11. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein gemeinsames Toürchen,bevor ich euch die Pulle für den ersten Platz überreiche-wer von euch hat eigentlich im Thread das mit dem Asti so für voll genommen  ?
> 
> Grüße



Du redest ja schon wieder von diesem Igittigittmädchenzeug Darf ich mal an dies erinnern  Was auch immer es sein mag, es sollte kein Asti sein und langsam ausreichend durchgekühlt 

Hoffen wir mal darauf, dass alle Erkältungen und sonstigen Leiden etwas abklingen und das Wetter was besser wird. Dann klappt das auch mit der gemeinsamen Tour - wobei ich Dich da ja meistens auch nur am Anfang und am Ende der Tour sehe


----------



## sun909 (11. Februar 2009)

...wenn du auch immer so weit vorne fährst

bin doch bei den Gemütlich-Fahrern und da meist Backguide...


----------



## joscho (11. Februar 2009)

Hm, dann muss ich Dich verwechseln


----------



## joscho (14. Februar 2009)

Ach war das heute endlich mal wieder geiles Wetter. Da meine Erkältung noch nicht zu 100% wech ist und ich keine Lust auf Matsch hatte, bin ich in den Nordwesten gezogen;




(Worringer Bruch)




(Irgendwo in der Ville, Knechtsteden)




(Kloster Knechtsteden)




(Irgendwo bei Büsdorf - glaube ich

Keinerlei Ausfälle oder Defekte auf der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2009)

Ach was sind das für nette Bildchen .....

Besser kann so ein Wetter ja fast nicht sein 

Aber dennoch  *ich will Sommer *


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach war das heute endlich mal wieder geiles Wetter. Da meine Erkältung noch nicht zu 100% wech ist und ich keine Lust auf Matsch hatte, bin ich in den Nordwesten gezogen;



Auch im Osten so gut wie kein Matsch. Dafür Schnee 
Leider keine Fotos, weil Kamera vergessen...


----------



## joscho (14. Februar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Auch im Osten so gut wie kein Matsch. Dafür Schnee
> Leider keine Fotos, weil Kamera vergessen...



Oh oh, das ist ja fast wie das Rad zu vergessen. Bei Wiederholung Teamrausschmiss - wir haben schliesslich einen Ruf zu verlieren


----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2009)

*........Wow 

 ​*
*Zweiter*​


und noch ne Neuigkeit  ich war eben mal wieder aufm Rad ...... quasi fast Gesund 

 Ne kleine runde morgen ?

Grüße und so


----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Im heutigen Superzoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh oh, hat ja nicht gerade lange gehalten, dat schöne Rädsche. 
(Sorry, bin was spät dran mit meiner Anteilnahme ).
Erst Scott, jetzt Cannondale. Ich hoffe Ultra fährt nie ein Rad mit dem schönen *S* am Anfang, nicht das dann bei dem Verschleiß die Marke in Veruf gerät  .


----------



## joscho (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Udo,

wieder fit? Wird Zeit für besseres Wetter und gemeinsame Touren.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> wieder fit? Wird Zeit für besseres Wetter und gemeinsame Touren.
> 
> ...


 
Leider noch nicht zu 100%. Ist zwar alles nicht mehr dramatisch, aber bei den äußeren Bedingungen will ich nichts riskieren. 
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Hobbies wie z.B. vollständige Küchen Renovierung .


----------



## joscho (17. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Hobbies wie z.B. vollständige Küchen Renovierung .



OK, ich geh radeln und Du machst meine Küche  Dann haben wir ja Beide was davon


----------



## ultra2 (17. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Oh oh, hat ja nicht gerade lange gehalten, dat schöne Rädsche.
> (Sorry, bin was spät dran mit meiner Anteilnahme ).
> Erst Scott, jetzt Cannondale. Ich hoffe Ultra fährt nie ein Rad mit dem schönen *S* am Anfang, nicht das dann bei dem Verschleiß die Marke in Veruf gerät  .



Udo, da die Handlampe sich schon dem roten S angenommen hat, muß ich das ja nicht mehr tun. 

Das Cannondings ist bereits wieder repariert. Schade nur das die Firma scheinbar keine Qualitätskontrolle besitzt.


----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> OK, ich geh radeln und Du machst meine Küche  Dann haben wir ja Beide was davon


 
Ich glaube Du hast da was falsch verstanden, ich meinte *meine* Küche .


----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Udo, da die Handlampe sich schon dem roten S angenommen hat, muß ich das ja nicht mehr tun.
> 
> Das Cannondings ist bereits wieder repariert. Schade nur das die Firma scheinbar keine Qualitätskontrolle besitzt.


 
Handlampe steht aber doch eher für Plattfüße, oder nicht?

War denn da eine Auffälligkeit, die man hätte sehen müssen, oder war es "nur" ein um Jahre verfrühter Ermüdungsbruch?


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Handlampe steht aber doch eher für Plattfüße, oder nicht?
> 
> War denn da eine Auffälligkeit, die man hätte sehen müssen, oder war es "nur" ein um Jahre verfrühter Ermüdungsbruch?



Ich meine ger gute Uwe hätte zuletzt seine Rohloff-Nabe kaputt bekommen.

Zu dem Riss in der Schwinge kann ich dir nichts sagen, wohl aber zu den falsch dimensonierten Buchsen für den Dämpfer und den sich lösenden Lagern am Hinterbau.


----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2009)

schön zu hören, dass es an dir und nicht am Scott lag  ...

Der Uwe läuft glaub ich außer Konkurrenz, der könnte auch Tester werden; jedes Teil was kaputt gehen kann, kriegt er auch klein 

Drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass du in Zukunft ohne größere Brüche unterwegs sein kannst, dreimal auf Holz klopf!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Solanum (18. Februar 2009)

ach ... besser Rahmenbrüche als Knochenbrüche

Slanum


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2009)

Weiberfastnachtstour ohne Weiber 





Wo es nicht glatt war, war es matschig oder nass.









Ganz *schön *anstrengende Tour.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Weiberfastnachtstour ohne Weiber



Genau, allerdings nicht ganz ohne Fastnacht 

Das hier zur Komplettierung der Serie 













Ja, schön war's mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (19. Februar 2009)

>


Ganz schön mutig mit *diesem* Rad .

Ach ja, ich war auch bis 17:00 Uhr auf der Arbeit .


----------



## Tazz (19. Februar 2009)

Ja Ja, und euer Team Weib mußte auch lange Arbeiten 

Da stimmt doch was nicht ​
Aber schöne Bilder ...........

Gruß und so


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ganz schön mutig mit *diesem* Rad .
> 
> ...



Hatte das Scott im Rucksack.


----------



## sibby08 (19. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hatte das Scott im Rucksack.


 
Na dann konnte ja nichts mehr schief gehen


>


 
(mir graut schon vor der Häme, wenn mir mal so was passiert, bisher hat das ja bei meinen Bike nur der Zweirad Feld in der Werkstatt geschafft)


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Na dann konnte ja nichts mehr schief gehen
> 
> 
> (mir graut schon vor der Häme, wenn mir mal so was passiert, bisher hat das ja bei meinen Bike nur der Zweirad Feld in der Werkstatt geschafft)



Udo, Udo nicht das dir mal einer die Sattelstütze auszieht und den Schnellspanner festknallt.


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

*Kölle Alaaf *

​

Was für ein Spaß .................


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2009)

*Ich hasse Karneval !!!*

*Und das Wetter auch*


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Ich hasse Karneval !!!*
> 
> *Und das Wetter auch*




Wer wird da denn gleich blau anlaufen ​

Okey , das Wetter ist echt blöd ............


Aber ich finde  Karneval klasse 

Kölle "Alaaf " (über alles) ​


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2009)

Ne, da bekommt man Bonbons an den Kopf geschmissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ne, da bekommt man Bonbons an den Kopf geschmissen.



*Aber nur wenn man falsch steht 

*​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Aber nur wenn man falsch steht
> 
> *​



Falschversteher? Meint ihr mich?


----------



## Handlampe (22. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du bist auch für jeden Firlefanz, Spökes oder Tinneff zu begeistern.



Jajaja, aber dann sowas hier.

....und dann auch noch die Geheimnistuhereivariante


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jajaja, aber dann sowas hier.
> 
> ....und dann auch noch die Geheimnistuhereivariante



Jaaaaaaaaaa auch in diesem Forum : Kölsche Klüngel 

 ​


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Falschversteher? Meint ihr mich?



Wir haben Dich trotzdem lieb


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wir haben Dich trotzdem lieb



Das kann ich ändern 

Frag Alcoholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jajaja, aber dann sowas hier.
> 
> ....und dann auch noch die Geheimnistuhereivariante



Uwe, wir haben doch einen öffentlichen Fred. Und es gibt Dinge vor der die "Aussenwelt" geschützt werden muß, wo sie es selber nicht kann.


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das kann ich ändern
> 
> Frag Alcoholic



Nee nee das sind doch alte Kamelle 



..... und den kenn ich doch garnicht 

​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee das sind doch alte Kamelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab Dich auch lieb

nur mal am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich hab Dich auch lieb
> 
> nur mal am Rande erwähnt



Na siehste  sag ich doch .......Kölle Alaaf ​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na siehste  sag ich doch .......Kölle Alaaf ​



un dat nem jeboorene Kölsche Jong


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jajaja, aber dann sowas hier.
> 
> ....und dann auch noch die Geheimnistuhereivariante



Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann.



Und wenn der Kopf hohl ist sind die Gedanken erst frei


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Kopf hohl ist sind die Gedanken erst frei


Da werde ich mich wohl auf Deine Aussage verlassen müssen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Da werde ich mich wohl auf Deine Aussage verlassen müssen



Kannst du!
meinesgleichen begegnet mir oft!


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Februar 2009)

Witzig, heute habe ich festgestellt, dass man als völlig eingesauter Mountainbiker in einem Karnevalszug mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, als die Wagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Witzig, heute habe ich festgestellt, dass man als völlig eingesauter Mountainbiker in einem Karnevalszug mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, als die Wagen...



Ich mußte heute den Zug in Spitze/Dürscheid weiträumig umfahren. Der in Herkenrath war Gott sei dank schon vorbei.

Und mit welchem Rad warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und mit welchem Rad warst Du unterwegs?



Mit Deinem Scott.
Der Hinterbau hat gehalten , aber das Schutzblech mit Halter hab ich auf irgend einem Trail verloren 

Der Unterschied zu meinem Rad, auch auf Trails, ist nicht so riesig.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Scott.
> Der Hinterbau hat gehalten ,...



Trotz deines Gewichtes? Ich bin beeindruckt.



Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...Der Unterschied zu meinem Rad, auch auf Trails, ist nicht so riesig.



Es sind halt beides AM's. Hast du denn auch schön mit Hebel für den Dämpfer gespielt?


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch schön mit Hebel für den Dämpfer gespielt?




Dachte er 

War aber der vom Schutzblech


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dachte er
> 
> War aber der vom Schutzblech


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> War aber der vom Schutzblech



Nein, nein. Es war schon der Hebel vom Dämpfer ... ähm ... der Dämpfer ist übrigens auch weg


----------



## Schnegge (24. Februar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Scott.
> Der Hinterbau hat gehalten ,...
> ...Der Unterschied zu meinem Rad, auch auf Trails, ist nicht so riesig.



Hallo Ultra,

um nochmal auf deine Frage aus dem TechTalk zurück zu kommen: "Es liegt eindeutig am Fahrer"  Sogar die Schaltperformence war beim Konfusen genauso wie auf seinem roten Bullen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... ähm ... der Dämpfer ist übrigens auch weg



Und das ist dir wahrscheinlich auch erst beim Saubermachen aufgefallen. So und jetzt geh suchen.



Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Ultra,
> 
> um nochmal auf deine Frage aus dem TechTalk zurück zu kommen: "Es liegt eindeutig am Fahrer"  Sogar die Schaltperformence war beim Konfusen genauso wie auf seinem roten Bullen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

ich wollte es ja nur nicht wahrhaben. Schaltprobleme hatte ich bisher auch nicht. Nichtmal mit dem kleinen Hebel für den Dämpfer.


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und das ist dir wahrscheinlich auch erst beim Saubermachen aufgefallen. So und jetzt geh suchen.



Saubermachen??? 

Apropos, danke für's Leihen.
Du kannst es jetzt zum Putzen und Schaltung einstellen abholen 
Ach so, und der Dämpfer müsste noch ersetzt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. Februar 2009)

Aufs Wetter kann man auch nicht mehr Wetten .........​


----------



## joscho (1. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour bei Opladen, Burscheid, Leichlingen mit recht vielen Trails, die aber leider nicht (gut) fahrbar waren in weiten Teilen. Der morastige, rutschige Untergrund machte die Tour anstrengender als erwartet. Und da wo die Pferde waren ging es oft gar nicht (waren aber keine ausgesch. Pferdewege).
Landschaftlich nett und abwechslungsreich. Könnte ich mir nach einer längeren Trockenzeit noch mal antun.

















Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so raus, aber das ist kaum fahrbar;




Auch weil es langsam spät wurde haben wir irgendwann abgebrochen und uns über Strasse routen lassen (Danke Garmin


----------



## ultra2 (1. März 2009)

Bildchen von heute:









Schön, das mal wieder alle dabei waren.


----------



## Tazz (1. März 2009)

Schöne Tour auch für ultra2 





Hier noch mal alle 





und der Patzer vom Konfusen .....




Super Spaß ​


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2009)

Seid Ihr mir wieder vor der Haustüre herumgerollt.... die Steinbachtalsperre ist halt unverwechselbar. Wo sind die Singletrailbilder?


----------



## joscho (1. März 2009)

Hi Wolf,

war ne ziemlich spontane Geschichte - weil wir ja gerade wegen dem Techniktraining in der Nähe waren. Gefahren sind wir im wesentlichen die MTB 2, die ja leider nicht sehr spannend ist. Auf den wenigen Trails hat, glaube ich, niemand fotografiert.
Beim nächsten mal "buchen" wir Dich als Guide 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> und der Patzer vom Konfusen .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ralf hatte wohl zuviel Kraft


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ralf hatte wohl zuviel Kraft



Ich hatte eher den Eindruck er wäre etwas antriebslos.


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2009)

hm,
im Skiurlaub zuviel Getränke zu sich genommen?

Oder von den Bergen dort noch nicht auf die Niederungen (des Teams  ? ) vorbereitet?

Sehe auch, dass das C´dale wieder am Start ist...drücke die Daumen, dass es den Belastungen durch Milchkaffee und Kuchen diesmal besser gewachsen ist  !

schöne grüße und bis bald


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> im Skiurlaub zuviel Getränke zu sich genommen?
> 
> Oder von den Bergen dort noch nicht auf die Niederungen (des Teams  ? ) vorbereitet?
> ...



Oder einfach mit "antriebslos" die defekte Kette gemeint?

Cannondale ist bis 138 Kg zugelassen. Also kein Problem mit Milchkaffee etc.

Bis in Bälde


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2009)

Na, 
für die 138kg kannst du ja ganze TeamIII (Groß)Tourengruppen-Verpflegung mit in den Rucksack packen 

Was hast du mit deinem Scott eigentlich gemacht? Parkt das in der Garage und weint?

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was hast du mit deinem Scott eigentlich gemacht? Parkt das in der Garage und weint?
> 
> grüße



Das hat momentan der Konfuse. Wollt halt auch mal was anständiges fahren. Über den weiteren Verbleib bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2009)

Gut für den Konfuzius  Ist er endlich mal was langsamer am Berg...

Zum "weiteren Verbleib": als Zweitrad ist es auch eigentlich zu schade...

Darf man fragen, warum du "getauscht" hast? Lust auf was neues oder nicht zufrieden?


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Darf man fragen, warum du "getauscht" hast? Lust auf was neues oder nicht zufrieden?



Ich war wegen meines kaputten Knies bei dem hier. Dabei kam heraus ich solle deutlich weiter vorne sitzen. Auifgrund des doch eher kurzen Oberrohrs beim Scott hatte ich das Gefühl ich kippe vorne über. Deswegen ein Cannondale mit längerem Oberrohr. Aber ein Cannondale ist halt kein Scott.


----------



## ralf (2. März 2009)

... gerade im Fotoalbum gesehen:





Das käme in Sachen "Entlastung der Gelenke" noch näher ...
Wir sprachen kürzlich darüber ... 

O.k., ein zweiter Flaschenhalter fehlt.


----------



## Schnegge (2. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> und der Patzer vom Konfusen .....
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



...ob er jetzt noch das Scott weitertesten darf... ...also wegen Fahrereinfluss und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... gerade im Fotoalbum gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber tauschen möchte ich nicht. Nichtmal mit meinem Hardtail.


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...ob er jetzt noch das Scott weitertesten darf... ...also wegen Fahrereinfluss und so



Ich glaube es liegt an Konfuses Faible für Langzeittests. Ich darf im das Scott also einfach nicht zu lange da lassen.

@Konfuser - Also; sobald du den Dämpfer wiedergefunden hast, her mit dem Rädschen.


----------



## sun909 (3. März 2009)

...putzen, polieren und trocken föhnen bitte nicht vergessen, das Radl mag´s gepflegt 

Ist der Ersatzdämpfer also jetzt frei? Dann kann man den vielleicht für die Zeit des Services bei Scott mal ausleihen? Hattest du deinen mal servicen lassen (quanta costa??)

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...putzen, polieren und trocken föhnen bitte nicht vergessen, das Radl mag´s gepflegt
> 
> Ist der Ersatzdämpfer also jetzt frei? Dann kann man den vielleicht für die Zeit des Services bei Scott mal ausleihen? Hattest du deinen mal servicen lassen (quanta costa??)
> 
> grüße



Sorry, den Ersatzdämpfer habe ich bei ebäh vertickt. Der Service hat mich um die 80,- Euro gekostet. Cyclewerx hat aber Ersatzdämpfer da.


----------



## sun909 (3. März 2009)

juut,
danke für die Info!

Wann sieht "Mann" euch denn im WP nochmal ?

Einmal wollten wir es doch schaffen 

grüße


----------



## Tazz (3. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> juut,
> danke für die Info!
> 
> Wann sieht "Mann" euch denn im WP nochmal ?
> ...



*"Mann"*

​



........................süß


----------



## ultra2 (7. März 2009)

Nee, was die Leute so alles im Wald liegen lassen.


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *"Mann"*
> 
> ​........................süß



Es ist Montag morgen, ich nicht verstehn????


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, was die Leute so alles im Wald liegen lassen.




...wo isn das, Jens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. März 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren! Sicher mal einen Ausflug wert!


----------



## Cheetah (9. März 2009)

Die 50 3680 sollte bei Dieringhausen stehen


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (9. März 2009)

Ich würde jetzt auch mal tippen; in der Nähe von Linde.


----------



## sibby08 (9. März 2009)

Na, wann wird das Geheimnis denn gelüftet?

Dieringhausen scheidet, denke ich, aus. Ich war letztes Jahr mal dort gewesen und kann mich nicht an solch einer Bewaldung erinnern. Ist aber trotzdem einen Ausflug wert, schöner alter Bahnhof mit vielen frei Zugänglichen Locks und Gerätewagen usw.
Ach ja, Radsport nagel ist da auch um die Ecke wenn einer beides kombinieren möchte .


----------



## ultra2 (9. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...wo isn das, Jens?



Äh...mmhhm...oberhalb von der Tazz





Hier steht alles wichtige drin.


----------



## joscho (10. März 2009)

Nu bin ick inschrijving voor Limburgs Mooiste op 13 juni 2009.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus 

ciao...
joerg

referentienummer is *A9866*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (10. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Nu bin ick inschrijving voor Limburgs Mooiste op 13 juni 2009.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei Euch aus
> 
> ...



Oh, zu spät...
Wollte groepsinschrijvingen vorschlagen


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2009)

uw referentienummer is:	A9914


----------



## Tazz (10. März 2009)

Oh ich hab mich noch nicht angemeldet ...............................

Sonja 

 wo steckst Du ??
Bist Du schon gemeldet ??​


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2009)

Hallo Ihr TeamIIIer,

hatte jemand von euch nicht mal so eine ergonomische Einstellung auf sein Rad vornehmen lassen (so mit Knie uns so einem Gedöns)?

Ein Freund von mir sucht so etwas und ich suche jetzt Anbieter und Preis... 

Könnt ihr helfen?

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (11. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr TeamIIIer,
> 
> hatte jemand von euch nicht mal so eine ergonomische Einstellung auf sein Rad vornehmen lassen (so mit Knie uns so einem Gedöns)?
> 
> ...



http://www.fahrradbiometrie.de/


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2009)

Danke schön  !

Warst du zufrieden mit denen? Sprich, merkst du, dass du jetzt besser fährst (außer, dass  du vielleicht keine Rahmen mehr kaputtmachst   ) ?

grüße


----------



## joscho (11. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> (außer, dass  du vielleicht keine Rahmen mehr kaputtmachst   ) ?



Ganz im Gegenteil. Jetzt schrottet er viel schneller


----------



## ultra2 (11. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Danke schön  !
> 
> Warst du zufrieden mit denen? Sprich, merkst du, dass du jetzt besser fährst (außer, dass  du vielleicht keine Rahmen mehr kaputtmachst   ) ?
> 
> grüße



Also besser fahren werde ich wohl nicht. Darum ging es mir auch nicht.  
Es sollte lediglich festgestellt, und gegebenenfalls korrigiert, werden das ich so gelenkschonend wie möglich auf dem Rad sitze. Das Resultat war eine Verschiebung des Sattels soweit nach vorn (auf dem Scott) das ich das Gefühl hatte vorne über zu kippen. Deshalb fahre ich jetzt ein Rad mit längerem Oberrohr. 

War ich zufrieden? Sie machten einen überaus kompetenten und freundlichen Eindruck und es wurde alles mögliche und unmögliche Vermessen. Würde ich sie empfehlen? Ja.


----------



## Tazz (12. März 2009)

*Dä jetzt isset uch ä su *
*
Limburgs Mooiste 2009*​

*Referentienummer is	B123*

​


----------



## Ommer (12. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Äh...mmhhm...oberhalb von der Tazz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Der schönere Weg führt nicht über die Landstraße, sondern geht oberhalb des Bahnhofs nördlich. gucksdu

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. März 2009)

Das stimmt Achim ,

Aber wir wollten nicht im Schlamm versinken und hatten uns für die Strassenvariante entschieden ..........

und das Ding da oben hätte ich nicht gesehen wenns mir nicht gezeigt worden wäre 

Das nächste mal ist Dein Weg aber definitiv der viel schönere 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Ommer (12. März 2009)

Ja, Renate, der Schlamm wird täglich schlimmer.....
Aber irgendwann wirds wieder trocken.

Als Kind war ich täglich am/im Bahnhof Linde. Meine Großeltern waren beide bei der Bahn beschäftigt und wohnten im Bahnhof. Ist schon lange her.
Demnächst wird auf der alten Bahntrasse ein Radweg gebaut, von Hommerich bis Lindlar, dann muß man nicht mehr über die teilweise gefährliche Straße fahren, wo all die Autos, Motorräder und Rennräder fahrn.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (12. März 2009)

Das mit der Trockenheit halte ich für ein Gerücht 

Die Rennräder sind wirklich sehr häufig dort anzutreffen  ........ müßten die dann nicht auch den Radweg nutzen ?

Dann doch besser Wald  und ............ schlamm


----------



## Tazz (14. März 2009)

*Wollte nur mal zeigen wie schön es doch der Kölner hat *





*....................und auch Abends *



​
Gruß und so


----------



## joscho (14. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Wollte nur mal zeigen wie schön es doch der Kölner hat *
> ​



Und wie schnell er sich nasse Füsse holen kann...


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Und wie schnell er sich nasse Füsse holen kann...



So stelle ich mir das Naafbachtal vor  , 

ja zugegeben es ist schon viel Wasser Rhein ........... aber wir haben ja die schöne neue Mauer


----------



## Redfraggle (15. März 2009)

Hin und wieder stürzen nur ein paar Häuser ein 

!


----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir das Naafbachtal vor  ,



Nicht selber mitfahren, sondern nur Ralf mitschicken.

Du kannst dir kein Urteil über das Naafbachtal machen! Hier kann man durch das Wasser mit dem Bike fahren.

VG Werner


----------



## Tazz (16. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hin und wieder stürzen nur ein paar Häuser ein
> 
> !



Oh Schreck 

 .............. da haste recht 





bibi1952 schrieb:


> Nicht selber mitfahren, sondern nur Ralf mitschicken.
> 
> Du kannst dir kein Urteil über das Naafbachtal machen! Hier kann man durch das Wasser mit dem Bike fahren.
> 
> VG Werner







 Durch und drüber  cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (16. März 2009)

*Huhu Team III,

gibts dieses Jahr wieder so ne tolle Team-III-Wimpel-Tour wie im letzten Jahr?

*


----------



## joscho (16. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Huhu Team III,
> 
> gibts dieses Jahr wieder so ne tolle Team-III-Wimpel-Tour wie im letzten Jahr?
> 
> *



Oh Gott, erinnere mich nicht daran - ne wat war dat schön. Da geht einem das aktuelle Wetter ja noch mehr auf den Keks. Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Winter. Egal ob mit oder ohne Pokal (sowieso voll langweilig) 

Um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen; *ja* 
Aber mehr wissen wir selbst noch nicht.


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh Gott, erinnere mich nicht daran - ne wat war dat schön. Da geht einem das aktuelle Wetter ja noch mehr auf den Keks. Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf Winter. Egal ob mit oder ohne Pokal (sowieso voll langweilig)
> 
> Um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen; *ja*
> Aber mehr wissen wir selbst noch nicht.





 *Na - das ist doch schon mal ne Ansage. 
Darf ich als ERSTE sagen, wann ich nicht kann ?



*


----------



## Izual (16. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ...sowieso voll langweilig



Jo, jedes Jahr das Selbe
Wird Zeit für den Sommer


----------



## joscho (16. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Na - das ist doch schon mal ne Ansage.
> Darf ich als ERSTE sagen, wann ich nicht kann ?
> 
> 
> *



Na klar, fang doch schon mal an


----------



## ultra2 (18. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Huhu Team III,
> 
> gibts dieses Jahr wieder so ne tolle Team-III-Wimpel-Tour wie im letzten Jahr?
> 
> *



Nur wenn unsere liebste (zugegeben allerdings auch einzige) Aussenstelle ihre Zusage gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (19. März 2009)

Der Vorteil einer gepflegten Finanzkrise ...





... man kann das Wetter nutzen und biken gehen 

Da unsere Unfähigkeit nicht ausgereicht hat Milliarden zu vernichten, bekommen wir nun leider auch keine Millionen. Aber so lange es noch für Kette, Kassette und Milchkaffee reicht ...


----------



## Jerd (19. März 2009)

Schönes Foto, das wäre doch was für den KBU-Kalender! Wo ist denn das?


----------



## ultra2 (19. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Der Vorteil einer gepflegten Finanzkrise ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo er recht hat...





Explorertag für TEAM III Tour 2009


----------



## joscho (19. März 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schönes Foto, das wäre doch was für den KBU-Kalender! Wo ist denn das?



Danke Gerd. Aber für KBU "reicht" es mir nicht.

Wo? Zeigen wir Dir gerne auf der nächsten Team III Tour


----------



## Jerd (19. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Danke Gerd. Aber für KBU "reicht" es mir nicht.
> 
> Wo? Zeigen wir Dir gerne auf der nächsten Team III Tour



Gerne! Dann sollte ich mir auch schon mal überlegen, wann ich alles nicht kann


----------



## ultra2 (19. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Aber für KBU "reicht" es mir nicht.



Wegen dem Dicken auf dem Bild?


----------



## Konfuzius (19. März 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?



Tippe auf den "heiligen Trail" 
Stimmts?


----------



## joscho (19. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Dicken auf dem Bild?



Genau 

Aber auch weil das Original so seine Schwächen hat, die ich mit Sepia und Weichzeichner vertuschen will. Sag ich aber Keinem.


----------



## joscho (21. März 2009)

Wir haben es schon wieder getan


----------



## Konfuzius (21. März 2009)

So, auch wieder zu Hause...
Mein Rückweg hatte was von Jurassic Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (21. März 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, auch wieder zu Hause...
> Mein Rückweg hatte was von Jurassic Park



Hast Du Dein Abendessen direkt mitgenommen, oder kein Platz mehr im Rucksack


----------



## Konfuzius (21. März 2009)

Wozu Abendessen?


----------



## joscho (21. März 2009)

Das reichte bei mir gerade für den Heimweg - mit dem Auto  Richtiges Essen besteht aus toten Tieren


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wozu Abendessen?


 

Das gabs heute bei mir!


----------



## joscho (21. März 2009)

Genau so mag ich das  In dieser Reihenfolge


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir haben es schon wieder getan



Schönes Bild....was spricht jetzt bei Diesem gegen eine Nominierung im KBU Fred?


----------



## joscho (22. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schönes Bild....was spricht jetzt bei Diesem gegen eine Nominierung im KBU Fred?



Das Schutzblech 

*Ralf*, willst Du damit bei fremden Leuten an der Wand hängen


----------



## Konfuzius (22. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> *Ralf*, willst Du damit bei fremden Leuten an der Wand hängen



Das könnte ich vielleicht verkraften, befände mich ja in bester Gesellschaft.
Aber unabhängig vom Fahrer  finde ich das Foto mit dem Dicken besser.

Wobei beide Bilder ja eigentlich hauptsächlich von den merkwürdigen schwarzweiß/braun-Lichtverhältnissen am Sepia-Trail profitieren... 

Also wenn, dann wär ich für Jens' Foto als KBU-Kandidat.


----------



## ultra2 (22. März 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, auch wieder zu Hause...
> Mein Rückweg hatte was von Jurassic Park



Und, hattest du Angst?

Habe auch noch Bildchen vom gestrigen Explorern. Ist ja quasi TEAMIIITourvorschau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (22. März 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wozu Abendessen?


 
Wenn die Trails schon nicht verraten wo ihr gewesen seid, dann dieses Foto hier.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour von euch und hoffe das ich auch kann. (Die Küche ist bis dahin auch garantiert fertig )


----------



## joscho (25. März 2009)

So Leute, es regnet gerade nicht. Ab aufs Rad. Nicht das der Hammel uns noch auf den letzten Metern überholt


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> So Leute, es regnet gerade nicht. Ab aufs Rad. Nicht das der Hammel uns noch auf den letzten Metern überholt



Leichenfledderer


----------



## sibby08 (25. März 2009)

Hallo Team III
Ich wollte mal schnell einen Insider Tipp los werden.
Hier in Tschechien gibt es aktuell noch mehrere Glühweinstände!
Gesehen gestern bei meinem (kurz) Zwischenstopp in Prag. Kalt genug ist es hier auch dafür brrrrrrrrr!

Und nur Joscho: Der Running Gag bleibt noch weiter bestehen. Man hat vergessen die Küche beim Hersteller in Auftrag zu geben . Wenn wir Glück haben kommt sie zu Ostern. Liefertermin war normal am Freitag. 

Grüße aus Tschechien


----------



## Cheetah (25. März 2009)

Muss wohl ne spezielle Feldküche sein


----------



## sibby08 (25. März 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Muss wohl ne spezielle Feldküche sein


 
Mhmm wenn ich so drüber nachdenke hast Du wohl recht. Zumindest ist das Geschäft auf der gleichen Strasse wie Feld. Das gibt mir jetzt doch ein wenig zu denken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. März 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und nur Joscho: Der Running Gag bleibt noch weiter bestehen. Man hat vergessen die Küche beim Hersteller in Auftrag zu geben . Wenn wir Glück haben kommt sie zu Ostern. Liefertermin war normal am Freitag.


Seht es philosophisch. Ihr werdet bis Ostern (oder länger) mit einem Provisorium leben...ihr werdet nicht verhungern...ihr werdet merken, eine Einbauküche ist nicht zwingend überlebenswichtig. Und ist sie dann da, könnt ihr den Luxus viel mehr genießen...
Hast Du dann jetzt bis Ostern Zeit zum Radfahren, oder Udo?


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2009)

*"Wir haben uns letztes Jahr schon mal solche Wetterverhältnisse schön geredet*







*"*


*Das ist doch nicht Nass/Schlamm !!!!*

Das ist "lecker", erste Runde von 8 in Arnheim 2008.





Ich liebe Regenrennen, aber beim Training oder Töurchen müß das nicht sein.

*Schönen Sonntag noch und genisst den Sieger Milchkaffee heute*


----------



## joscho (29. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich liebe Regenrennen



Soweit man überhaupt etwas erkennen kann, sieht das aber nicht nach wahrer Liebe aus 



> *Schönen Sonntag noch und genisst den Sieger Milchkaffee heute*



Gewohnt sportlich - Danke 

Euch auch noch einen entspannten Sonntag.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (29. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...*Schönen Sonntag noch und genisst den Sieger Milchkaffee heute*



Danke für den sportlichen Gruß - den Milchkaffee haben wir schon intus.

Und nun euch vieeeeeeeeeeel Erfolg bei euren Rennen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2009)

*Danke*, ich halte euch auf den Laufenden.

Und nächstes Jahr da werden wir ............


----------



## joscho (29. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr da werden wir ............



Ja, werdet ihr - ganz bestimmt


----------



## Tazz (29. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Danke*, ich halte euch auf den Laufenden.
> 
> Und nächstes Jahr da werden wir ............




Jaaaaaaaaaa ich wünsche euch auch alles gute für eure Rennen !!!!

und nun  der Sieger *Kaffee*



 

 



..............

Grüße Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (29. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Schönen Sonntag noch und genisst den Sieger Milchkaffee heute*



Danke, und auch ich wünsche Euch wieder eine erfolgreiche Rennsaison.

Hoffe, man sieht sich auf der ein oder anderen gemeinsamen Tour.
Spätestens beim "Großen Treffen"


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2009)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz liebes Team III 

Ihr seid ja jetzt gut gerüstet für 20. Juni in GL


----------



## joscho (30. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz liebes Team III



Danke!



> Ihr seid ja jetzt gut gerüstet für 20. Juni in GL



Geht es da auch darum möglichst langsam die Km hinter sich zu bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2009)

Hey, Ihr habt das Winterdings gewonnen, großartiges TeamIII!?!?
Auch von mir Glückwunsch!
Selbst, wenn ich meine Punkte eingetragen hätte, es wären nicht genug gewesen!


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz liebes Team III
> 
> Ihr seid ja jetzt gut gerüstet für 20. Juni in GL



Danke für die Glückwünsche, wir schicken wie im letzten Jahr den Rallef ins Rennen. 

Dir und Iris auch viel Erfolg in der kommenden Saison.



Kalinka schrieb:


> Hey, Ihr habt das Winterdings gewonnen, großartiges TeamIII!?!?
> Auch von mir Glückwunsch!
> Selbst, wenn ich meine Punkte eingetragen hätte, es wären nicht genug gewesen!



Danke Karin, es hätte aber eng werden können, wenn du deine Punkte allesamt eingetragen hättest.


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche, wir schicken wie im letzten Jahr den Rallef ins Rennen.
> 
> Dir und Iris auch viel Erfolg in der kommenden Saison.



Danke!

Wir stapeln mal lieber tief 

Übrigens haben wir es uns nicht nehmen lassen doch noch an Euch vorbei zu ziehen 
Unser verlorener Sohn ist nämlich wieder aufgetaucht 

Grüße auch von dat Iris


----------



## ultra2 (30. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Übrigens haben wir es uns nicht nehmen lassen doch noch an Euch vorbei zu ziehen
> Unser verlorener Sohn ist nämlich wieder aufgetaucht
> 
> Grüße auch von dat Iris



Da euer verlorener Sohn "Laufen (kum. 22.2.-29.3.)" zweimal eingetragen hat, ziehen wir die höhere Punktzahl einfach ab.


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da euer verlorener Sohn "Laufen (kum. 22.2.-29.3.)" zweimal eingetragen hat, ziehen wir die höhere Punktzahl einfach ab.



Auch egal ... 

Hauptsache Top Ten ..... oder bunkern die Windecker Herzbuben wohl noch Punkte


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. März 2009)

Vieleicht unser Weltreisender Postmann


----------



## Tazz (30. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Übrigens haben wir es uns nicht nehmen lassen doch noch an Euch vorbei zu ziehen
> Unser verlorener Sohn ist nämlich wieder aufgetaucht
> 
> Grüße auch von dat Iris



Ich finde Nachtragen ätzend und nicht wirklich sportlich .....................





Delgado schrieb:


> Grüße auch von dat Iris



Danke schön 





Delgado schrieb:


>







Kalinka schrieb:


> Hey, Ihr habt das Winterdings gewonnen, großartiges TeamIII!?!?
> Auch von mir Glückwunsch!
> Selbst, wenn ich meine Punkte eingetragen hätte, es wären nicht genug gewesen!



*Danke schööönnnnnnnn * .........äähhhmmm was sollen denn da oben die Fragezeichen ??


----------



## joscho (30. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wir stapeln mal lieber tief



Wie macht man das als Europameister/in 



> Übrigens haben wir es uns nicht nehmen lassen doch noch an Euch vorbei zu ziehen
> Unser verlorener Sohn ist nämlich wieder aufgetaucht



Ach Gott, soll ich jetzt auf allen Vieren durch meine Exceltabelle kriechen und in den hintersten Ecken nach Punkten suchen  Ne ne, wir sind nicht nachtragend 



> Grüße auch von dat Iris



Grüß zurück


----------



## soka70 (1. April 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!

Ihr seid unglaublich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ihr seid unglaublich....




Es lebt

Komm doch am Samstag hier mit.


----------



## Tazz (1. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ihr seid unglaublich....




*Danke schön *

 ...........Du aber auch ​


----------



## soka70 (2. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Komm doch am Samstag hier mit.


 

Klingt super, klappt aber leider nicht, da ich bereits um 17 Uhr in der Kirche sitzen muss, Sechswochenamt meines Vaters!

Aber der Sommer kommt (und mein Fahrradträger auch!) 

Habt viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Kalinka (2. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Komm doch am Samstag hier mit.


Oh, welch Freude!!!


----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Klingt super, klappt aber leider nicht, da ich bereits um 17 Uhr in der Kirche sitzen muss, Sechswochenamt meines Vaters!
> 
> Aber der Sommer kommt (und mein Fahrradträger auch!)
> 
> Habt viel Spaß!!!



Alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2009)

Explorertour Nr. 03













Es wird langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. April 2009)

Ja, so ein Scott steht mir doch gar nicht so schlecht  

Und ich habe es nicht mal kaputt bekommen - im Gegensatz zu so einem Canondingsdafahrer


----------



## joscho (2. April 2009)

Hat was von "Der alte Mann und das Meer"


----------



## Tazz (2. April 2009)

*Hey Jungs ​*
................Wo habt ihr denn so ein super Wetter her 

Hach ne  was sieht das da schön aus ........... das nächste mal muß ich unbedingt mit 

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2009)

Ja ja, da war ich jetzt nun mit​ 

und was machen die Jungs 



Der hier macht das hier ........





Und der hier macht dies .........





und der hier macht jenes ......





he he ....... und ich mache die Fotos 



Liebe Grüße
Tazz

P.S.: Geiles Wetter heute


----------



## Konfuzius (10. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> he he ....... und ich mache die Fotos



Stell Dein Licht mal nicht untern Scheffel.
Du hast ja auch


----------



## Solanum (11. April 2009)

ihr habt nicht wirklich den dicken Baum.... mit deeeer Säge.....

die verwundert beeindruckte Slanum


----------



## Tazz (11. April 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ihr habt nicht wirklich den dicken Baum.... mit deeeer Säge.....
> 
> die verwundert beeindruckte Slanum



Ja mit dieser und noch ner anderen im ähnlichen Format 





 Wir machen den Weg frei 

​..... man hat ja sonst kein Hobby


----------



## ultra2 (14. April 2009)

Habe doch ein Bild gefunden, was eindrucksvoll das gesamte Spektrum an Sehenwürdigkeiten und den technischen Anspruch der gestrigen Tour wiederspiegelt. 
Quasi KBU verdächtig.


----------



## joscho (14. April 2009)

Es sieht nach mächtigen WP-Nachwirkungen aus


----------



## ultra2 (15. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Es sieht nach mächtigen WP-Nachwirkungen aus



Für den WP ist die Drehbewegung der Räder immer noch zu ausgeprägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2009)

Zwar nur mit meinem ollen Bruder unterwegs, schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## joscho (19. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zwar nur mit meinem ollen Bruder unterwegs, schön wars trotzdem.



Meine Worte


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2009)

Und, wie hat sich die neue Rock Shox geschlagen?


----------



## joscho (20. April 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und, wie hat sich die neue Rock Shox geschlagen?



Ich bin durchweg zufrieden  Wie Du ja auf dem Bild sehen kannst, bin ich die Holzbrücke gefahren. Mit nur 100mm wäre das ja nie gegangen 
Das Setup hat garantiert noch Potential (für viele Stunden). Aber es ist schon mal so ganz OK.
Ich bilde mir ein mit der leicht veränderten Geometrie auch etwas mehr Kontrolle zu haben. Dafür hebt es halt etwas früher ab. Aber da ich ja bergauf sowieso meist schiebe ist das egal 

Dir nochmals vielen Dank und ich freue mich auf die nächste Gelegenheit Dir einen Milchkaffee (oder von mir aus auch ein Weizen) ausgeben zu dürfen


----------



## joscho (21. April 2009)

*Halt du sie dumm,  ich halt sie arm!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU9w9ZtiO8I&feature=PlayList&p=5B2CC5CEB4A91D7E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3"]YouTube - Reinhard Mey - Sei wachsam (live)[/ame]


----------



## joscho (21. April 2009)

Puh, ich glaube ich muss mal ein paar Bilder sortieren ...


----------



## Konfuzius (21. April 2009)

Oh verdammt, ist Dir der Karton mit den Fotos auf den Boden gefallen?


----------



## Jerd (21. April 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, ist Dir der Karton mit den Fotos auf den Boden gefallen?



Nee, er hat seine Digitalkamera geschüttelt


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Puh, ich glaube ich muss mal ein paar Bilder sortieren ...



Kannst Du meine auch Sortieren ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Puh, ich glaube ich muss mal ein paar Bilder sortieren ...



Geh sofort dein Zimmer aufräumen


----------



## joscho (21. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kannst Du meine auch Sortieren ?????



Ne Du, das musst Du schon selber machen 

Bin gerade fertig geworden ...


----------



## joscho (21. April 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Nee, er hat seine Digitalkamera geschüttelt



Der Nachteil großer Speicherkarten  Und knips wütiger Teamkollegen


----------



## joscho (25. April 2009)

*14. RUHRPOTT-MOUNTY-TOUR in Essen Steele

*Schade, die 13. hatten wir hier leider gar nicht auf dem Radar (findet morgen statt). Großen Bock auf CTFs habe ich ja eigentlich nicht, aber diesen sollten wir nächstes Jahr ins Auge fassen (vermutlich 25 April).

Für Alle, die morgen noch nichts vorhaben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382994


----------



## Tazz (25. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> *14. RUHRPOTT-MOUNTY-TOUR in Essen Steele
> 
> *Schade, die 13. hatten wir hier leider gar nicht auf dem Radar (findet morgen statt). Großen Bock auf CTFs habe ich ja eigentlich nicht, aber diesen sollten wir nächstes Jahr ins Auge fassen (vermutlich 25 April).
> 
> Für Alle, die morgen noch nichts vorhaben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382994




Mist , wäre doch mal ganz nett gewesen .......

Das müssen wir unbedingt nächstes Jahr mit machen


----------



## ultra2 (25. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> *14. RUHRPOTT-MOUNTY-TOUR in Essen Steele
> 
> *Schade, die 13. hatten wir hier leider gar nicht auf dem Radar (findet morgen statt). Großen Bock auf CTFs habe ich ja eigentlich nicht, aber diesen sollten wir nächstes Jahr ins Auge fassen (vermutlich 25 April).
> 
> Für Alle, die morgen noch nichts vorhaben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382994



Ich bin der Meinung CTF's werden überbewertet. So viele wirklich schöne waren ja jetzt nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (25. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mist , wäre doch mal ganz nett gewesen .......
> 
> Das müssen wir unbedingt nächstes Jahr mit machen



Sehe ich auch so. Brohltal muss ich nächstes Jahr nicht schon wieder haben - ist mir von der Anfahrt auch zu weit. Und der Ruhrpott ist bisher bei unseren Touren sowieso unterrepräsentiert.

Und wo sie gerade sagen; am 16.08.09 ist Hohe Acht


----------



## ultra2 (25. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Brohltal muss ich nächstes Jahr nicht schon wieder haben - ist mir von der Anfahrt auch zu weit. Und der Ruhrpott ist bisher bei unseren Touren sowieso unterrepräsentiert.
> 
> Und wo sie gerade sagen; am 16.08.09 ist Hohe Acht



Hohe Acht ist eine gaaaanz andere Welt.


----------



## joscho (26. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hohe Acht ist eine gaaaanz andere Welt.



Ah, verstehe. Dir sind die 65 km ( > 1200 hm) einfach zu läppisch  Möglichkeiten das Problem zu lösen werden hier diskutiert.


----------



## Konfuzius (26. April 2009)

Heute war TEAM III bei den Ombas wildern.
Nette Gegend da,



 



mit dem Highlight, dem 5 km langen Hasselbachgraben-Trail


----------



## Ommer (27. April 2009)

Da waren wir gestern auch. Derk führte uns 82 km durch die Rureifel. Diese Grabentrails sind wirklich beeindruckend, kilometerlang.....


----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2009)

Schmutzige Bildchen aus dem Reich der Ombas kann ich natürlich auch beisteuern.















Ommer schrieb:


> ...Diese Grabentrails sind wirklich beeindruckend, kilometerlang.....



Da möchte ich aber nicht lang wenn es nass ist.


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2009)

Hätte da auch das eine oder andere Foto





und dieses noch ..........





das da auch noch .........





na ja und jenes auch .........





Grüße und so 
Renate

@ Ommer  auf dem dusseligen Trail habe ich mir meinen Lenker ins Bein gerammt ...........( aber ich hatte Glück  es muß *nicht* Amputiert werden  )


----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...



Ich glaube ich muß noch an meinem Bunnyhop arbeiten.


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muß noch an meinem Bunnyhop arbeiten.




*He he *

​


----------



## Ommer (27. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> auf dem dusseligen Trail habe ich mir meinen Lenker ins Bein gerammt ...........( aber ich hatte Glück  es muß *nicht* Amputiert werden  )



Jaja, Renate,
wie sagt der Volksmund?
Lieber *arm* dran als *Bein* ab.

Ziemlich am Anfang des Trails hab ich mein Knie gegen das Oberrohr gehauen. Angesichts des Grabens links bin ich dann nach rechts die Böschung runtergekippt. (ich hatte noch nix getrunken!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> ...Ziemlich am Anfang des Trails hab ich mein Knie gegen das Oberrohr gehauen. Angesichts des Grabens links bin ich dann nach rechts die Böschung runtergekippt. (ich hatte noch nix getrunken!)



Bei uns war links Wasser?


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Jaja, Renate,
> wie sagt der Volksmund?
> Lieber *arm* dran als *Bein* ab.
> 
> Ziemlich am Anfang des Trails hab ich mein Knie gegen das Oberrohr gehauen. Angesichts des Grabens links bin ich dann nach rechts die Böschung runtergekippt. (ich hatte noch nix getrunken!)



Da hat uns wohl die gleiche Bodenwelle vom Rad geholt 



Hilft trinken bei solchen Stund Aktionen ?ich glaub ich hatte auch nix getrunken ..........


----------



## Ommer (28. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hilft trinken bei solchen Stund Aktionen ?ich glaub ich hatte auch nix getrunken ..........




Das ist abhängig von Menge und Art des Getränks


----------



## Tazz (28. April 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das ist abhängig von Menge und Art des Getränks






....................................na dann ​


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2009)

Heute waren wir mal auf den Spuren des Hardy_aus_K unterwegs.
Der Mann kennt ein paar fiese Steigungen. Aber auch ein paar nette Trails.


----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2009)

*Dat Tazz hat Jeburtstach*













*Herzlichen *



*und Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*


----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2009)

Na Kleen,
auch von mir alles Gute mit dem Wissen, daß *ES* nicht weh tut!
Feier schön und bleib wie Du bist!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> *Dat Tazz hat Jeburtstach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Renate,

auch von mir 
alle Gute, Viel Glück und genauso viel Erfolg!





nicht zuviel​


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2009)

Dem Tazzi  auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (4. Mai 2009)

Da schließe ich mich doch mal an.  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  

LG,
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Mai 2009)

Beste Geburtstagsgrüße auch von uns Renate, genieße den Tag  


_Ines und Andreas_


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Mai 2009)

Und natürlich auch von mir noch mal





*liebe Tazz!*​Endlich volljährig!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Beste Geburtstagsgrüße auch von uns Renate, genieße den Tag
> 
> 
> _Ines und Andreas_



Ja Renate den TAG werde ich mir natürlich ganz dick im Kalender anstreichen 
Ich wüsche dir alles zum Geburtstag.


​



​







​


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2009)

Ja wer hat das jetzt wieder veranstaltet ????? 





Vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagswünsche von euch allen 

​
..... und so freundlich das keiner mein Alter hier schreibt 

Schönen Abend euch 
Grüße
Tazz


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2009)

Unserer Lieblings-Fotografin alles Gute!

Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2009)

*Auch aus Windeck alles gute !!!*
*Daniela&Pierre*


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe du feierst noch:




*
Alles Gute im neuen Jahr!*​


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2009)

So, ich mache dann mal die Liste der Nachzügler auf:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ..... und so freundlich das keiner mein Alter hier schreibt


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, ich mache dann mal die Liste der Nachzügler auf:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!



Da schließe ich mich dann mal an!
Alles Liebe, Gute und vor allem Gesundheit!

P.S.: Zahlen sind sehr relativ zu betrachten!!!Ich halte es da wie mit einem guten Rotwein; je älter desto besser!


----------



## soka70 (5. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, ich mache dann mal die Liste der Nachzügler auf:


 

... unglaublich, ich habs vergessen (obwohl wir am Samstag lang und breit geschwatzt haben) 

Ganz liebe Grüße von mir und natürlich nur das Beste für dich.....


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2009)

*Waaas????*

Et Tazz ist

*40 *

geworden.

Waow....sieht man dir nicht an.

Alles Gute auch von mir...nachträschlisch


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, ich mache dann mal die Liste der Nachzügler auf:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!



*Auch von mir ganz herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße 





*


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2009)

*Hach, ja was soll ich sagen .................*




*Danke schön, auch an die Nachzügler für die lieben Wünsche zu meinem Geburtstag*​
.... gute Nachricht .............. ich lebe noch 



Gemeine Rotezahlen ist das Spezialgebiet von Tazz 


Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2009)

*Ups *

*Dann zügel ich auch mal nach.*
*Alles gute auch von mir noch zu Deinem 30. Geburtstag.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Alles gute auch von mir noch zu Deinem 30. Geburtstag.



Zum 30. Geburtstag?

Du bist wirklich spät dran.


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zum 30. Geburtstag?
> 
> Du bist wirklich spät dran.


 
Nee, das ist Charme. Habe ich heute auch bei einer Kollegin festgestellt. Kam gut an als ich ihr zum 33. gratuliert habe, obwohl es der 45. war


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gemeine Rotezahlen ist das Spezialgebiet von Tazz


Wieso gemein? Wenn alle Denken, ne echt schon soo alt...kann nicht sein!!!...Fühlt sich doch gut an, oder?
Und aus Ehrfahrung: tolles Alter!


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Nee, das ist Charme. Habe ich heute auch bei einer Kollegin festgestellt. Kam gut an als ich ihr zum 33. gratuliert habe, obwohl es der 45. war



Charme?

Schleimer

Ach... und was macht eigentlich die Küche???


----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schleimer




...mir lag's auf der Zunge


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir lag's auf der Zunge



Und ich habe mich schon gefragt, wo ich dieses klebrige Wort her habe??

Willstes wieder haben?


----------



## Tazz (6. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Ups *
> 
> *Dann zügel ich auch mal nach.*
> *Alles gute auch von mir noch zu Deinem 30. Geburtstag.*




*Vielen Dank Udo* ​
............................sehr nett von Dir 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Wieso gemein? Wenn alle Denken, ne echt schon soo alt...kann nicht sein!!!...Fühlt sich doch gut an, oder?
> Und aus Ehrfahrung: tolles Alter!



Da haste auch wieder recht 





ultra2 schrieb:


> Charme?
> 
> Schleimer
> 
> Ach... und was macht eigentlich die Küche???



Schön lieb sein ............. 



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir lag's auf der Zunge



Ach so , von Dir hatte ultra2 es ............



_______________________________________________________________________________________
​
Ich freue mich


----------



## sibby08 (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Charme?
> 
> Schleimer
> 
> Ach... und was macht eigentlich die Küche???


 
*Ich schleimen? Niemals* 




Ach... ja und die Küche steht auch (endlich)


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Ich schleimen? Niemals*



Nein Udo, du doch nicht.



sibby08 schrieb:


> Ach... ja und die Küche steht auch (endlich)



Zeit mit dem Bad anzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein Udo, du doch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Zeit mit dem Bad anzufangen.


 
nö, Zeit endlich mal wieder häufiger aufs Rad zu steigen


----------



## Tazz (9. Mai 2009)

*So Jungs* ​
war mal wieder soooooooooooo nett mit euch im Wald ..........


Serpentinen Trail

 .....und der Heilige Trail 

...... und was weiß denn ich ,für ein Trail 

da hat der Rallef uns mal wieder ein paar sehr schöne  Wege zeigen können( DANKE dafür )



So und hier die Fotos 





















Ach ja und dann hat der joscho sene Bremse kaputt gemacht .......





Grüße und so


----------



## ultra2 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe sogar Bilder von heute, auf den auch gefahren wurde.


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar Bilder von heute, auf den auch gefahren wurde.



Jo, da hab ich auch ein, zwei von ...









... und ein paar Stillleben 









Und ein Suchbild.





Schön war das heute. Eine Tour ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Merlin (10. Mai 2009)

> Ach ja und dann hat der joscho sene Bremse kaputt gemacht .......



Och nee, die schöne Avid....


----------



## sun909 (10. Mai 2009)

...da hab ich auf die Antwort vom Tom schon drauf gewartet 

Doch besser die Magura genommen?

Na ja,hoffentlich ist es ein Garantiefall!

Schönen Tag euch allen. 

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (10. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och nee, die schöne Avid....



Ne ne, zu früh gefreut 



			
				tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja und dann hat der joscho sene Bremse kaputt gemacht .......



Da hat dat tazz etwas übertrieben. Lediglich die Spreizfeder hat eine ungewöhnliche Position und Form eingenommen. Führte zu einer merkwürdigen Geräuschentwicklung, so dass wir allesamt dachten, dass die DT 340 sich verabschieden würde. Dies widerum führte zu einer interessanten Diskussion, wie man diese denn öffnet (Augenzeuge eines solchen Rituals gegen überzeugten Theoretiker ).

Also; Alles wieder in Ordnung. Danke für Eure Anteilnahme 
joerg


----------



## Merlin (11. Mai 2009)

> Dies widerum führte zu einer interessanten Diskussion, wie man diese denn öffnet (Augenzeuge eines solchen Rituals gegen überzeugten Theoretiker



Glaubt dem Augenzeugen! Der wollte es auch nicht glauben, bis ich einfach dran gezogen habe...


----------



## ultra2 (11. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Glaubt dem Augenzeugen! Der wollte es auch nicht glauben, bis ich einfach dran gezogen habe...



Aber jetzt glaubt er es.


----------



## joscho (11. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Glaubt dem Augenzeugen! Der wollte es auch nicht glauben, bis ich einfach dran gezogen habe...



Ich habe zwar bestimmt ungläubig geguckt, aber nicht wirklich dran gezweifelt


----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2009)

Hi liebes Team III,

ich kann wieder!!!! (flexibel mein Bike transportieren...)
 
Freue mich auf Euch!!!


----------



## Tazz (14. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi liebes Team III,
> 
> ich kann wieder!!!! (flexibel mein Bike transportieren...)
> 
> Freue mich auf Euch!!!



*Ja, was ist das denn bitte* 


​
Es gibt noch Zeichen und Wunder 

 ................ (aber Darling nur Taten zählen )


Ich freue mich


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi liebes Team III,
> 
> ich kann wieder!!!! (flexibel mein Bike transportieren...)
> 
> Freue mich auf Euch!!!



Sonja gib alles

Vielleicht ja hier


----------



## Tazz (15. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sonja gib alles
> 
> Vielleicht ja hier



Wenn Sonja sich dort Anmeldet dann melde ich mich auch an


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2009)

*Zur Anmeldung bitte hier klicken:

Ich will mit!*​


----------



## Jerd (15. Mai 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. Mai 2009)

Yiiippiieee!!!


----------



## sibby08 (16. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Yiiippiieee!!!


 
Ja, so kann man es beschreiben.

Freue mich auch schon


----------



## Cheetah (16. Mai 2009)

*Dabei! *


----------



## Tazz (16. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 








.............................Wir freuen uns 




​


----------



## Campari79 (16. Mai 2009)

und auch Dabei 

Gruß,
M


----------



## joscho (16. Mai 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Dabei! *



Na endlich mal wieder 

Und muss das nicht heißen
*Gibt es ein Leben NEBEN dem Trail? *


----------



## joscho (16. Mai 2009)

Heute war ich hier unterwegs...





Wie? Nicht erkannt? Na gut; Tagebaugebiet bei Grevenbroich. Zu sehen (mehr oder weniger) eines der Kraftwerke.
Und so grau war es gar nicht. Da hatten sich die Wetterfrösche zum Glück (mal wieder) vertan.

So sah der Himmel aus;


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Yiiippiieee!!!



 Nicht dabei ...

Sondern auf der Autobahn von Nauders zurück


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Nicht dabei ...
> 
> Sondern auf der Autobahn von Nauders zurück



Extremer Mist .........
super schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Nicht dabei ...
> 
> Sondern auf der Autobahn von Nauders zurück



Wegen des Schei...wetters dort fährst du einfach schon Freitagabend zurück.


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wegen des Schei...wetters dort fährst du einfach schon Freitagabend zurück.



Nix da. Freitag machen wir sicher noch eine SüdtirolerSonnenRunde. Melde hiermit auch schon mal Kalinka, Eifelwolf, Montana, Timber, Spooky und Daywalker ab


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...Melde hiermit auch schon mal Kalinka, Eifelwolf, Montana, Timber, Spooky und Daywalker ab



Wobei wir mit dem ein oder anderen eh nicht gerecht haben.

Also viel Spass in und um Nauders.


----------



## DieKatze (17. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wobei wir mit dem ein oder anderen eh nicht gerecht haben



Manchen geht halt Qualität vor Quantität


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Nix da. Freitag machen wir sicher noch eine SüdtirolerSonnenRunde. Melde hiermit auch schon mal Kalinka, Eifelwolf, Montana, Timber, Spooky und Daywalker ab



 Bedauerlich. Dennoch, schönes Wetter und viel Spaß - auch wenn es ja noch was hin ist.


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2009)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Manchen geht halt Qualität vor Quantität


 
Also bei der ersten Team III Tour gab es qualitativ nichts auszusetzen, höchstens der kleine Regenschauer .
Freu mich schon auf die Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wegen des Schei...wetters dort fährst du einfach schon Freitagabend zurück.



Wegen des Schei...wetters verschiebt ihr gefälligst!...Nächstes Jahr ist ja auch noch mal TeamIII-Tour, gelle?


----------



## ultra2 (18. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wegen des Schei...wetters verschiebt ihr gefälligst!



Bei Schei..wetter verschieben wir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2009)

Du bist Deutschland war gestern, oder vorgestern oder ... Egal, der neue Slogan lautet ....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4631958?pg=embed&sec="]Du bist Terrorist on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du bist Deutschland war gestern, oder vorgestern oder ... Egal, der neue Slogan lautet ....
> 
> Du bist Terrorist on Vimeo



Sehr interessantes Video ................. 


Tja lieber joscho .......... wie Du mir so ich Dir 






















*Alles liebe zu Deinem 
43sten 
Geburtstag *

mögen sich alle Deine Wünsche zu Deinem Vorteil entwickeln .....















​





Renate​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2009)

Na da schließen wir uns doch auch gerne an 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  von uns.


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Mai 2009)

Auch von uns 





Barbara und Uwe


----------



## soka70 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Joscho, du alter Mann!!!!!!!!

  

 feiere schön und lass dich reichlich  beschenken!!!


Bin ja nun wieder flexibel, wir sehen uns bestimmt ganz bald mal


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Mai 2009)

Ja, da wünsche ich doch auch dem alten Mann mal


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2009)

kurz und knapp, aber nicht weniger lieb gemeint:


Micha und Iris​


----------



## ultra2 (21. Mai 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> kurz und knapp, aber nicht weniger lieb gemeint:
> 
> 
> Micha und Iris​



Genug des sentimentalen Gesabbels.

Viel wichtiger, warum is dat Iris nicht bei unserer Tour angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2009)

ups,
noch gerade alles gute für die letzten Geburtstagsminuten und auf einen schönen Sommer 

Schöne Grüße!
Carsten


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Mai 2009)

Alles Gute nachträglich auch von uns! Auf dass Du noch lange Radfahren kannst und die Windecktrails nicht vergisst...


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja lieber joscho .......... wie Du mir so ich Dir



Du bist ja so gemein Ich habe wenigstens keine Zahl genannt 

Allen *Anderen *Danke ich für die netten Wünsche 

@Anfaenger
Das mit dem vergessen ist so ein Problem in meinem Alter 

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo joscho, von mir gibts wie üblich als erster die nachträglichen Glückwünsche. Also alles Gute für die nächsten 43 Jahre...


----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2009)

Lieber Joscho, zu spät...aber von Herzen, (von 43 Jahre altem Herzen)


----------



## sibby08 (22. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Lieber Joscho, zu spät...aber von Herzen, (von 43 Jahre altem Herzen)


 
Auch von mir noch alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
Die Smilies spar ich mir, hast ja genug geschenkt bekommen ;-)


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Die Smilies spar ich mir, hast ja genug geschenkt bekommen ;-)



Du, in meinem Alter muss man jedes Smiley nehmen, dass man kriegen kann 

So, aber nun reicht es auch. Jetzt geht es wieder darum, dass neue Lebensjahr mit möglichst vielen schönen Touren zu füllen 

In diesem Sinne, herzlichsten Dank auch an die Nachzügler und auf eine baldige gemeinsame Tour.

Ab auf's Bike...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du bist ja so gemein Ich habe wenigstens keine Zahl genannt




.........ups   das war auf jedenfall ein Versehen 

.....oder so ​


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2009)

Bei schönstem Wetter und viel Vorfreude startete das gesamte Team plus asphaltjunkie in Dernau, um dem Ahrtal diverse Opfer zu bringen 
Im wesentlichen, zumindest bis zum meinem Ausstieg, waren das;
- 1 x Schaltauge
- 1 x Schaltwerk
- 1 x Kette





und 
- 1 x Rahmen





Während dem Ralf sein Problem mit diversen Ersatzteilen, Ziehen hier, biegen dort und vielen dummen Sprüchen 





zumindest so weit behoben werden konnte, als dass es für den Jung weiter ging, so half bei mir weder fluchen noch gut zureden 

Da fährt man die fiesen Anstiege rauf um dann die schönen Abfahrten das kaputte Rad zu schieben. Echt übel  Da fängt das neue Lebensjahr biketechnisch nicht so richtig gut an.

Na ja, die wenigen Meter, die ich dabei war haben aber viel Spaß gemacht und boten auch Möglichkeit für das ein oder andere Foto. Ein paar davon kommen gleich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> und
> - 1 x Rahmen




Sieh' es positiv: Deine Fahrtechnik ist der Fahrradtechnik um Längen voraus!


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sieh' es positiv: Deine Fahrtechnik ist der Fahrradtechnik um Längen voraus!



Danke für Deine aufbauenden Worte  
Nur ist mir noch nicht klar was mir das Eine ohne das Andere nutzt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Danke für Deine aufbauenden Worte
> Nur ist mir noch nicht klar was mir das Eine ohne das Andere nutzt



Der Viergelenker heisst Viergelenker weil er nur viermal lenkt 

Nutzt natürlich nix! Neuer Rahmen zum Geburtstag? Leider noch 363 Tage warten



Damit ist der WP 2009/2010 passée


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Damit ist der WP 2009/2010 passée



Du klammerst Dich aber auch an jeden Strohhalm


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du klammerst Dich aber auch an jeden Strohhalm



Wenn Bier durch kommt


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2009)

Die (Berg)Ziege in blau





und die Post in rot





Auch ganz schön finde ich dies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (23. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Die (Berg)Ziege in blau



Da fahrt ihr ja runter???? Wolltet ihr da nicht auch, so wie den Trail am Schrock, lieber raufschieben? 

Übrigens, der Schrock-Trail könnte bergab richtig Spass machen. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du, in meinem Alter muss man jedes Smiley nehmen, dass man kriegen kann



Hi Jörg,

wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hättest Du heute auf dem Steinerberg vielleicht noch ein Ständchen bekommen. 
Aber so bleibt trotzdem noch ein HAPPY BÖRSSDEII TUU JUUU!! 

Ralf


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hättest Du heute auf dem Steinerberg vielleicht noch ein Ständchen bekommen.



Wieso vielleicht 
Leider habe ich es heute ja gar nicht bis dahin geschafft. Und was das Trail raufschieben angeht; das kommt halt raus, wenn man den Konfusen guiden lässt 



> Aber so bleibt trotzdem noch ein HAPPY BÖRSSDEII TUU JUUU!!
> 
> Ralf



Danke. Als Geschenk wäre im Moment ein Radon-Hinterbau nicht schlecht 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (23. Mai 2009)

@ Joscho:
Mensch so ein schönes Gebiet zum Biken, bei bestem Wetter und dann sowas .
Good Luck das Du schnell wieder einen neuen Hinterbau bekommst


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla...
> und
> - 1 x Rahmen



Du wolle Scott kaufen?


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Da fahrt ihr ja runter???? Wolltet ihr da nicht auch, so wie den Trail am Schrock, lieber raufschieben?
> 
> Übrigens, der Schrock-Trail könnte bergab richtig Spass machen.
> 
> ...



Dir erzähl ich nochmal was.

Wo ist deine Anmeldung?

Und Silvias natürlich auch.


----------



## Solanum (23. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Genug des sentimentalen Gesabbels.
> 
> Viel wichtiger, warum is dat Iris nicht bei unserer Tour angemeldet.



ups... wird sofort erledigt!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Mai 2009)

Ja, wie schon gesagt, wir haben uns heute in Uwes Wohnzimmer aufgehalten.
Natürlich musste uns der Chef persönlich über den Weg fahren und wir haben uns gleich eine Rüge abgeholt 

Die Wilderei hat sich aber voll gelohnt, super Trails und geiles Wetter 













Ersma guggn, dann fahn...





Ok, die Auffahrt auf den Schrock über den Trail hätte man sich schenken können 
Etwas lückenhafte Ortskenntnis des Guides halt... 





Renate hats übel genommen, hier vor der Auffahrt kann sie noch lachen 





Aber wir sind den Trail hinterher auch runter 
Ja, Herr Blitzfitz, sind wir  Frag Uwe.

Die letzte Serpentinenabfahrt forderte noch ein Opfer ...





... was aber angesichts der vorherigen Verluste (Schaltwerk, Rahmen) nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fiel 

Und am Schluss wie immer der verdiente Milchkaffee 





Schreit nach Wiederholung - ok, ohne die Schrock-Auffahrt


----------



## Tazz (23. Mai 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, wie schon gesagt, wir haben uns heute in Uwes Wohnzimmer aufgehalten.
> Natürlich musste uns der Chef persönlich über den Weg fahren und wir haben uns gleich eine Rüge abgeholt
> 
> Die Wilderei hat sich aber voll gelohnt, super Trails und geiles Wetter
> ...



Ach ja lieber Rallef.......... macht ja fast gar nix .......


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Übrigens, der Schrock-Trail könnte bergab richtig Spass machen.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Mein Reden, Ralf...sie haben es dann aber auch eingesehen.
Der beste Kommentar bei dem kurzen Treffen kam allerdings von Jürgen: Kurz die Hand geschüttelt "Hallo, ich bin der Jürgen"

Genau Jürgen, ich bin der Uwe....ich glaube wir kennen uns, naja, ich war ja ein wenig verkleidet und hatte so ein komisches Litviller&friends Trickot an...da klappt das mit dem Erkennen schon mal nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2009)

Tja, der Jürgen ist halt immer (wieder) höflich


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ups... wird sofort erledigt!!!



Prima


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Genau Jürgen, ich bin der Uwe....ich glaube wir kennen uns, naja, ich war ja ein wenig verkleidet und hatte so ein komisches Litviller&friends Trickot an...da klappt das mit dem Erkennen schon mal nicht so.



Deshalb haben wir dir ja extra ein Hemdchen mit Namenszug besorgt.

Und bei der enormen Menge an Litvillern&Friends den Überblick zu verlieren...


----------



## Merlin (24. Mai 2009)

Ich beantrage einen neuen Team Namen für euch:

_Die Panzerknacker_
​


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich beantrage einen neuen Team Namen für euch:
> 
> _Die Panzerknacker_
> ​



Abgelehnt. Es könnte sonst zu Verwechselungen kommen


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wo ist deine Anmeldung?
> 
> Und Silvias natürlich auch.



Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen?? 
Anmeldung ist jetzt da.


----------



## abgehtdiepost (24. Mai 2009)

War ne geile Tour in den Ahrbergen, sollten wir mal wieder wiederholen.
Mit Sonnenbrille auf dem Trail erkenne ich halt keinen mehr.
Ich operiere Undercover und gebe mich selten zu erkennen.
Ich mach mir mal nen Zettel mit den Namen, wie einst Jens Lehmann bei der WM gegen Argentinien.


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2009)

Der wöchentliche Blick über den Tellerrand...






http://www3.ndr.de/sendungen/zapp/archiv/internet/leyen134.html


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Der wöchentliche Blick über den Tellerrand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He Fletcher denk daran das sie deine Beiträge lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (24. Mai 2009)

ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...

*Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
*

Letztes Jahr war es etwas ruhig um mich, aber ich lebe noch. Also schreibt es Euch in den Kalender, es wird wieder Blitzfitztouren geben. 

Neben dem Team Tomburg Sommerfest (seid ihr schon angemeldet?) stehen nun auf dem Programm:


*Wiedtal Singletrails für Geniesser*
Anmeldung hier
Bericht einer ähnlichen Tour: hier 
*5 Biergärtentour*
Anmeldung hier hier
*Schwarzbrottour*
Anmeldung hier
*Bike & Cruise*
Termin steht noch nicht fest, aber wahrscheinlich im September.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2009)

Kinners Kinners, 
was ihr so an Material lasst, wenn ihr mal ins freie Gelände gelassen werdet 

Wollt ihr euch nicht vielleicht als (Material-)Tester bewerben? Bei eurer Quote...

Dann mal Daumen drücken für den Ersatz des Hinterteils und solange eine Runde Genius fahren 

schöne grüße!
sun909


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners Kinners,
> was ihr so an Material lasst, wenn ihr mal ins freie Gelände gelassen werdet



Tja, vielleicht sollten wir das ganze Jahr über Winterpokal machen  So weit ich mich erinnern kann, ist da noch wie was auf der Strecke geblieben. Wenn das nur nicht so langweilig wäre 



> Wollt ihr euch nicht vielleicht als (Material-)Tester bewerben? Bei eurer Quote...



Ach, ich glaube da gibt es noch andere, oder Uwe 



> Dann mal Daumen drücken für den Ersatz des Hinterteils und solange eine Runde Genius fahren



Genau, im Notfall kann man auch Scott fahren


----------



## Handlampe (25. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube da gibt es noch andere, oder Uwe



Nana, Jörg...an eure Rahmenbruchquote komme ich aber dann doch nicht ran.


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nana, Jörg...an eure Rahmenbruchquote komme ich aber dann doch nicht ran.



Weder die Anzahl noch die Art der Defekte habe ich genau verfolgt. Rahmenbrüche müssten es bei uns jetzt vier sein ((2 x S + 1 x C) + 1 x R). Wie sieht es bei Dir und Deine Bruder aus


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...
> 
> *Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
> *



Hi Ralf,

nicht ganz einfach mit Deinen Terminen 

Der 14.06. ist der Tag nach Limburg. Da ist eine Geniessertour zwar bestimmt nicht falsch, aber zwei Tage hintereinander lange Anreise schreckt (noch) ab.
Am 05.07. ist "Genusstour mit dem TT"
Am 16.08. ist "Ein mal zur hohen Acht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> *Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
> *



Im Wiedtal bin ich dabei 
Ne Geniessertour passt nach Limbourgs Mooiste noch rein 

Zu Biergartentour und Sommerfest bin ich voraussichtlich in den Alpen 
Ich würde da höchstens kurzfristig dazustoßen, wenn Alpen nicht klappen...


----------



## ultra2 (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...
> 
> *Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
> *
> ...



Ich werde auch versuchen nach Limburg dabei zu sein.


----------



## Tazz (25. Mai 2009)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...
> 
> *Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
> *
> ...



*Wow, danke für die vielen Möglichkeiten 

 *

Na da würde ich mich doch freuen wenn der ein oder andere Termin klappen würde .........

 Für die Geniesser Tour hab ich mich eben schon mal angemeldet ......

und ich hoffe das ich beim TT Sommerfest auch die Zeit finden kann


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Mai 2009)

und ich hoffe das ich beim TT Sommerfest auch die Zeit finden kann 

[/QUOTE]

Das wäre schön.Abgesehen vom Feiern wird es auch eine schön gemütliche
Tour geben!


----------



## Tazz (26. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> und ich hoffe das ich beim TT Sommerfest auch die Zeit finden kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Radfahren vor dem Fest würde gehen 

 oder nach dem Fest 

 da könnt ich noch Kugeln ......


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Radfahren vor dem Fest würde gehen
> 
> oder nach dem Fest
> 
> da könnt ich noch Kugeln ......


 
also extra eine Kegeltour mit Tazz als Kugel


----------



## Tazz (26. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> also extra eine Kegeltour mit Tazz als Kugel



Ach Quatsch  .... das wäre ja Sport


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Mai 2009)

wieso, du als Kugel mußt doch einfach nur rollen 

oder sollen wir mal zusammen zum großen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fahren und dort 






 dann können wir uns gemeinsam kugeln


----------



## Tazz (26. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wieso, du als Kugel mußt doch einfach nur rollen
> 
> oder sollen wir mal zusammen zum großen
> 
> ...



Nee nee nee Rosa 


​
Wir gehen zum TT Sommerfest ...... ich denke da kann man dann auch soooooooooooooooooooooo viel Essen , bis man rund ist


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Radfahren vor dem Fest würde gehen
> 
> oder nach dem Fest
> 
> da könnt ich noch Kugeln ......



Nur feiern geht natürlich auch!Und dann kugeln wir uns vor lachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (29. Mai 2009)

So. Mit neuer Strebe direkt wieder ins Ahrtal. Dies mal hat sie gehalten. 
Ich mach auch keine Kerben mehr für bestandene Touren rein 














Schön war es - wieder mal


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2009)

Herrlich bei der Lampe im Wohnzimmer





Ohne wild herumhampelnde Liteviller und Betreuer - Eine Oase der Ruhe


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2009)

Viel Erfolg beim 24 Stunden Rennen

Harnas, Balu, Merlin und natürlich dem Konfusen

Sollte der Delgado auch am Start sein - ebenfalls viel Erfolg​


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


>




Und? Zunge noch dran?


----------



## ultra2 (30. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Und? Zunge noch dran?



Besorgt wie eine Mutter

Moment ich gehe mal nachsehen...























...danke alles noch dran.


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg beim 24 Stunden Rennen
> 
> Harnas, Balu, Merlin und natürlich dem Konfusen
> 
> Sollte der Delgado auch am Start sein - ebenfalls viel Erfolg​



Ja viel Erfolg 

Ich muss leider zum Rheinland Cup.
Dabei soll doch so tolles Wetter sein.
Ich bin echt neidisch


----------



## ultra2 (30. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja viel Erfolg
> 
> Ich muss leider zum Rheinland Cup.
> Dabei soll doch so tolles Wetter sein.
> Ich bin echt neidisch



Dann halt viel Erfolg und Spass beim Rheinland Cup.

Den Windecker Bengeln, so sie denn auch dort sind ebenfalls einen erfolgreichen Tag.

@Kimba - Ich erinnere dich nochmal an "...im August..."


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Kimba ..........






Ob er den kennt?


----------



## ultra2 (30. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ob er den kennt?



Kennen die sich nicht alle untereinander? Clarence, Kimba...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Den Windecker Bengeln, so sie denn auch dort sind ebenfalls einen erfolgreichen Tag.


Danke !! Werde versuchen schnell zufahren.
Euch auch ein schönes Pfingst WE.

August ????????????


----------



## ultra2 (31. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 
3. Platz in der Mixed Wertung der 4er Teams.

Harnas, Balu, Konfuzius und Merlin.​Wer war den das zweite Mädchen?

Und was haben die Anderen gerissen?:ka:


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2009)

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum
> 3. Platz in der Mixed Wertung der 4er Teams.


Hallo Jens,

du hast ja gute Quellen.  Danke für die Glückwünsche, wir freuen uns auch. Meine ganz persönliche Bilanz für 24 Stunden:

- 21 Rennrunden
- 7h Fahrzeit (zeitweise nur zu dritt)
- 123 Km
- 2900 Hm
- kein Defekt!!
- Einen Baum geknutscht
- Schulter und rechte Hand geprellt
- Alle Knochen tun weh (verdammtes Hardtail...)
.....
aber happy! Das Finisher Bier haben wir uns echt verdient, denn es hat trotz ziemlicher Qualen viel Spaß gemacht. 

Weniger Glück hatte Carsten, ihn hat es noch etwas unzarter hingehauen und ich glaube, er braucht ein paar Streicheleinheiten...


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> - Schulter und rechte Hand geprellt
> 
> Weniger Glück hatte Carsten, ihn hat es noch etwas unzarter hingehauen und ich glaube, er braucht ein paar Streicheleinheiten...



Kinners, was macht ihr für Sachen  In Zukunft seit ihr um zehn zu Hause, dann passiert so was auch nicht.

Glückwunsch und Gute Besserung 
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Mai 2009)

Die 24h am Herthasee waren wie gewohnt eine klasse Veranstaltung.
Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr Sonne, kein Regen  und trockene Trails.





Die Streckenführung ist abgeändert worden, es kam ein schöner, aber stellenweise nicht ganz ungefährlicher Trail hinzu 

Viele Bilder hamma nicht gemacht, hier was vom Start.
Das Staffelband wurde den wartenden Startern jeweils von einem Teamkollgen per Sprint überreicht









Und am Ende, nach 24 trockenen Stunden wurden noch Andenken verteilt





Und Carsten hat zum Trost noch eine Sonnenbrille gewonnen. Eine dunkle natürlich 
Gute Besserung noch!

Meine Daten: 22 Runden, 3030 hm, 128 km, max. 55 km/h


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2009)

> In Zukunft seit ihr um zehn zu Hause, dann passiert so was auch nicht.


Naja, war leider beides am Samstag vor 22.00 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2009)

*Oh fein 

Ich freue mich für euch *​
......... da gab es ja die selben Hemden wie letztes Jahr  ...............deshalb braucht ihr die Medalien 

Liebe Grüße
Tazz

P.S.: Sun909 gute Besserung


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum
> 3. Platz in der Mixed Wertung der 4er Teams.
> 
> Harnas, Balu, Konfuzius und Merlin.​Wer war den das zweite Mädchen?
> ...



auch von mir einen herzlichen glückwünsch

meinereiner ist heute beim saarschleifen-mtb-marathon mitgeradelt. aber vom podest war ich seeeeeeehhhhhhrrrrrrrr weit entfernt


----------



## joscho (1. Juni 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> auch von mir einen herzlichen glückwünsch
> 
> meinereiner ist heute beim saarschleifen-mtb-marathon mitgeradelt. aber vom podest war ich seeeeeeehhhhhhrrrrrrrr weit entfernt



Wieso? Hatten sie den schon abgebaut als Du endlich ankamst 
Eine Platzierung nur knapp unter Streckenlänge ist ja wirklich enttäuschend


----------



## joscho (1. Juni 2009)

Für Alle, die heute noch nichts vorhaben; vielleicht etwas Kurventechnik üben 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIlqi9j7bMg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Kurvenspielerei 3[/ame]

Gesamtbild:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Teufelsloch[/ame]


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

*Cooles Video 

​*
............. das würde ich auch gerne können


----------



## Solanum (1. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Cooles Video
> 
> ​*
> ............. das würde ich auch gerne können





au fein!! ich auch
... wann gehn wir Üben

liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Cooles Video
> 
> ​*
> 
> ............. das würde ich auch gerne können


 
Versucht hast du´s ja .


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Versucht hast du´s ja .



 böse böse!!


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> au fein!! ich auch
> ... wann gehn wir Üben
> 
> liebe Grüße, Iris



Bei meinem Stand ......

....ähhhmmmm 

...... mir ist schwindelig 

.... ich brauche Bedenkzeit 



Auch liebe Grüße und so 



sibby08 schrieb:


> Versucht hast du´s ja .



tzetzetze ....... also das Du in meiner Wunde bohrst 






Conbey schrieb:


> böse böse!!



Das ist richtig


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Für Alle, die heute noch nichts vorhaben; vielleicht etwas Kurventechnik üben
> 
> YouTube - Kurvenspielerei 3
> 
> ...




Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid





 ja wie ???

Ich dachte sowas kannste


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 im just for fun thread schrieb:


> na?? Wo sind denn die leutchen von team iii ??? Will ich doch auch mal kennenlernen!


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2009)

*Ich hätte da einen prima Tip *

​




 sofort  Eure Namen eintragen 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Zur Anmeldung bitte hier klicken:
> 
> Ich will mit!*​


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ich hätte da einen prima Tip *
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Den Termin kennen wir ja schon und würden auch gerne kommen, allerdings haben wir und schon bei der Tour der Hoffnung am 28.06. angemeldet!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

auch mal hier reinguck! Ich glaube IHR seid mir zu schnell, dann schaff ich am 28.06. die Tour der Hoffnung in Wisskirchen nicht mehr!

Mal überlegen!!!!

Da war der Markus wieder schneller!!!  Wenn der bei Euch mitfahren würde, würde ich bestimmt auch!


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Den Termin kennen wir ja schon und würden auch gerne kommen, allerdings haben wir und schon bei der Tour der Hoffnung am 28.06. angemeldet!



Was ist das denn bitte für´ne Sauerei ..............


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> auch mal hier reinguck! Ich glaube IHR seid mir zu schnell, dann schaff ich am 28.06. die Tour der Hoffnung in Wisskirchen nicht mehr!



Fahr am 27.06. bei uns und am 28.06. in Wisskirchen. Liegt doch eine Nacht dazwischen. 

Unsere Tour startet und endet auch in/im Wisskirchen.


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist das denn bitte für´ne Sauerei ..............



Na, nun übertreib mal nicht so. Ist ja für einen guten Zweck.

Also nicht unsere Tour.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> auch mal hier reinguck! Ich glaube IHR seid mir zu schnell, dann schaff ich am 28.06. die Tour der Hoffnung in Wisskirchen nicht mehr!
> 
> Mal überlegen!!!!
> 
> Da war der Markus wieder schneller!!!  Wenn der bei Euch mitfahren würde, würde ich bestimmt auch!


 
Bei den vielen Leuten geht es gar nicht schnell.

PS: Habe mich jetzt endgültig für den Willingen Marathon am 13.6 angemeldet und einen Tag später ist Landesmeisterschaft im Sportschießen, davor am 11.6. führ ich euch hier in der Siegburger Ecke herum - muss auch alles irgendwie gehen . 
*Also anmelden*  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Angst!  Nur wenn der Markus mitfährt!


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Angst!  Nur wenn der Markus mitfährt!



Mann oder Maus?!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Memme


Ähhhmmmm, reusper....... am 27. geht ja gar nicht!!! Da haben wir unseren JFFR STammtisch!


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Memme
> 
> 
> Ähhhmmmm, reusper....... am 27. geht ja gar nicht!!! Da haben wir unseren JFFR STammtisch!


 
MTB Stammtisch ist normal abends.
Noch immer keine akzeptable Ausrede


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Mist!


----------



## Conbey (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mist!



Na da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt, wie du aus der Nummer wieder 
raus kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt, wie du aus der Nummer wieder
> raus kommst!



Wie schaut es denn mit dir aus,kommst du am 27 mit??Kann dich gerne mitnehmen,Platz ist genug im Auto  
Außerdem hast du die 10 Euro für den Sonntag schon überwiesen,die gute Tat ist also schon getan 
Und die Team III Tour kannst du/ihr zum aufwärmen fahren!!!!!

Ich werd auch brav hinter dir bleiben


----------



## Conbey (3. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich werd auch brav hinter dir bleiben



Ja ne...is klar!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja ne...is klar!


 
Hat er gestern doch auch! ... und wenn es nur ein paar Sekunden waren!

Komm Markus, lass uns anmelden!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Komm Markus, lass uns anmelden!



Das hört sich PRIMA an Yogi,da kann Markus doch garnicht NEIN sagen!!! 
Es wird bestimmt ne schöne Tour und Traillastig!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2009)

Lustige Diskussion hier 

Also ehrlich, ich glaub um zu hohes Tempo muss man sich bei ner TEAM III Tour keine Sorgen machen 
In der Gruppengröße schon gar nicht.

Ich glaub bei der letzten Tour hatte ich als Frontguide nen Schnitt von 12 irgendwas.
Beim Backguide dürften davon noch so 10-11 km/h angekommen sein 

Joscho, weißt Du Deinen Schnitt noch? 

Grüße ans JFFR-Team und man sieht sich am 27.


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juni 2009)

Wir wollen mal in fremden Fred´s spammen


----------



## Conbey (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Komm Markus, lass uns anmelden!



Auch wenn ich gerne würde, aber das gibt dann Stress zu Hause und das muss nicht sein!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

So, hab mich mal angemeldet! Ist ja unverbindlich!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, hab mich mal angemeldet! Ist ja unverbindlich!



Das denkst Du.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das denkst Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Beim Backguide dürften davon noch so 10-11 km/h angekommen sein



Du übertreibst 



> Joscho, weißt Du Deinen Schnitt noch?


Süß - bei meinem Alzheimer  Aber wenigstens habe ich nicht vergessen wo ich nachschauen muss. Such ... kram ...

Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ohne Pausen 9.20 km/h.



> Grüße ans JFFR-Team und man sieht sich am 27.


Aber nur wenn wir nach unserer Tour schnell genug die Trails wieder aufgeräumt bekommen


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du übertreibst
> 
> Süß - bei meinem Alzheimer  Aber wenigstens habe ich nicht vergessen wo ich nachschauen muss. Such ... kram ...
> 
> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ohne Pausen 9.20 km/h.


 
Habe auch mal gekramt. Bei mir waren es Ø 12,05 km/h, 4:44 Std Gesamtzeit/ Netto 2:48 Std Fahrzeit.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Was man die Leute ans nachdenken bringt, wenn man etwas sagt! Tzz Tzz

Nee wie lustisch


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2009)

Dies mal werden wir schneller sein - zumindest die ohne ordentliche Bremse. Ca. 80 hm bei Ø 15% Gefälle und unten dann eine Kurve. Wer da nicht rechtzeitig bremst kürzt extrem ab


----------



## BulliOlli (3. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ja wie ???
> 
> Ich dachte sowas kannste




Ja, kann ich auch - aber nur einmal. Danach darfst du mich gerne im Krankenhaus besuchen


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich auch - aber nur einmal. Danach darfst du mich gerne im Krankenhaus besuchen



Ach so .......



Nee ich kann kein Blut sehen 



Bleib lieber ganz


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2009)

Gestern mit dem Konfusen ein wenig durch die Wupperberge gerutscht.

Macht bei trockenem Untergrund bestimmt noch vieeeeeeeeeeel mehr Spass. Und wenns dann auch von oben trocken ist...


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Gegend mit tollen Trails, aber Schei$wetter 
Fahren wir im Sommer noch mal. Im Trockenen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,
die Bilder sind doch am Glüder gemacht worden. Das zweit letze Bild ist doch der Leitplanken Trail. Habe ich recht? Und wenn, ist schon klasse dort aber nur wenn es Trocken ist.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juni 2009)

... musste erst mal nach "Leitplanken Trail" googlen ...
Aber stimmt, das isser.

Rechts und links vom Weg waren auch immer wieder ein paar interessante Trails



 



Leider kenne ich in der Gegend nur ein paar Sachen 

Kennst Du mehr?
Lust, uns da mal ein paar schöne Stellen zu zeigen? (im Trockenen natürlich )
Oder vielleicht sonst wer hier?


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2009)

*Ich bin hier *

kann Dir aber leider auch nix zeigen.....

​


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Team III,
ich konnte eine Tour am Glüder, Sonntag 28.06 oder am Samstag 04.07 anbieten. Wenn am Freitag nicht Regnet fahre ich mahl die Strecke bzw. die Trails ab die ich so kenne.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## joscho (9. Juni 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> ich konnte eine Tour am Glüder, Sonntag 28.06 oder am Samstag 04.07 anbieten. Wenn am Freitag nicht Regnet fahre ich mahl die Strecke bzw. die Trails ab die ich so kenne.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hi Wolfgang,

28. klingt wunderbar. Verschieben kann man im Notfall immer noch auf den 4. Ist hiermit gebucht 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juni 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ich konnte eine Tour am Glüder, Sonntag 28.06 oder am Samstag 04.07 anbieten.



Super! 
28.6. passt gut, 4.7. bin ich evtl. in den Alpen.



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wenn am Freitag nicht Regnet fahre ich mahl die Strecke bzw. die Trails ab die ich so kenne.



Mach Dir nicht zu viel Arbeit mit 'ner perfekt geplanten Tour.
So ein bisschen Explorer macht ja auch Spaß und man kann ein paar Extra-Trails, wie die oben am Wegesrand mitnehmen 
Und interessante Stellen fahr ich auch gerne mal mehrfach runter...

EDIT: Habe eben erfahren, dass Alpen wegen Urlaubssperre eines Mitfahrers verschoben werden. 
4.7. würde also auch passen.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> ich konnte eine Tour am Glüder, Sonntag 28.06 oder am Samstag 04.07 anbieten. Wenn am Freitag nicht Regnet fahre ich mahl die Strecke bzw. die Trails ab die ich so kenne.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich bin für den 04.07. Am 27.06. ist schon so ne olle Tour in der ich mich eingetragen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Am 27.06. ist schon so ne olle Tour in der ich mich eingetragen habe.



Der Vorschlag war ja der *28*.6. ...
Am 27.6. ist der Wolfgang ja auch auf der ollen Tour


----------



## joscho (12. Juni 2009)

Achtung! Bildungsfernsehen 

heute · Fr, 12. Jun · 20:15-21:00 · WDR
Wie die Talsperre ins Bergische Land kam


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2009)

Und schon wieder im Ahrtal.





























Härrlisch


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2009)

Wir haben heute den Sommer 2009 genutzt und den halben Tag blau gemacht, um uns was an der Ahr rumzutreiben 

Dort ist es schon wegen der Landschaft schön,













aber auch die Trails sind nicht zu verachten 



 





 



Jedenfalls ne gelungene Alternative zum Büroschlaf


----------



## joscho (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, das Wetter hat nicht nur der kleine Kerl genutzt


----------



## abgehtdiepost (18. Juni 2009)

Danach hat's mich zerlegt.
Mußte dann heute noch ins Krankenhaus, brauchte aber keine Knochenersatzteile, noch alles heile. Die behandelnde Ärztin und Krankenschwestern waren auch sehr nett, lohnt sich also immer eine Tour mit uns.
Bis demnächst auf dem Trail, dann vielleicht als "full-safed" Michellin-Männchen.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Mußte dann heute noch ins Krankenhaus



Ups 
Gut, das wir danach nicht noch mal hoch sind.

Dann mal gute Besserung!
Hoffe, nachts geht's einigermaßen...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Danach hat's mich zerlegt....



Holländer  ??? 
(Insider für Team III...)

Gute Besserung!
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Danach hat's mich zerlegt.
> Mußte dann heute noch ins Krankenhaus, brauchte aber keine Knochenersatzteile, noch alles heile. Die behandelnde Ärztin und Krankenschwestern waren auch sehr nett, lohnt sich also immer eine Tour mit uns.
> Bis demnächst auf dem Trail, dann vielleicht als "full-safed" Michellin-Männchen.



Wir dezimieren zur Zeit unser WP-Team. Überaus fair von uns.

Trotzdem gute Besserung Jürgen.

@Carsten - Nein, kein Holländer...obwohl manchmal...


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Danach hat's mich zerlegt.



Da war der schwierige Teil ja auch vorbei.

Wie lautet denn die Diagnose  

Gute Besserung 
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Danach hat's mich zerlegt.
> Mußte dann heute noch ins Krankenhaus, brauchte aber keine Knochenersatzteile, noch alles heile. Die behandelnde Ärztin und Krankenschwestern waren auch sehr nett, lohnt sich also immer eine Tour mit uns.
> Bis demnächst auf dem Trail, dann vielleicht als "full-safed" Michellin-Männchen.




Ach Du heiliger Schlamassel.......

Schnelle Genesung ​
Ich wünsche *Dir *und *mir* eine gute Besserung ... und hoffe Du mußt nicht ganz soooo lange pausieren wie ich


----------



## abgehtdiepost (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich sollte vielleicht doch nicht soviel Rotwein auf dem Trail trinken.



Starke Prellungen, sonst keine Verluste, alles Heile.
Jetzt müssen wir mehr Linkskurven fahren, die Seite ist noch heile an mir.
Ich komme wieder, keine Frage .......


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich sollte vielleicht doch nicht soviel Rotwein auf dem Trail trinken.
> 
> 
> ...



Dem Foto nach solltest du lieber mehr Luft ins Vorderrad tun.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (18. Juni 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Starke Prellungen, sonst keine Verluste, alles Heile.
> Jetzt müssen wir mehr Linkskurven fahren, die Seite ist noch heile an mir.
> Ich komme wieder, keine Frage .......



Oh man, dabei war der trailige Teil schon vorbei - von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2009)

Ist ja putzig, wupperne Berge, ahrtälige Ausfahrten, Team IV-I entdeckt die Welt.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Oh man, dabei war der trailige Teil schon vorbei - von mir auch gute Besserung!



Der Jürgen ist diesbezüglich überaus flexibel. Der kann sowas überall.

Anderes Thema; warum ist der Jerome hier nicht angemeldet?


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (18. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema; warum ist der Jerome hier nicht angemeldet?



Inoffiziell bin ich das schon


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist ja putzig, wupperne Berge, ahrtälige Ausfahrten, Team IV-I entdeckt die Welt.



Wenn du wüsstest.


----------



## abgehtdiepost (19. Juni 2009)

@Carsten:
da hätte ich wohl auf der Tour doch nicht mit den Gouda-Bremsbelägen fahren sollen, die sind aber auch immer schnell verschliessen. Ist echt Käse damit. Vielleicht klappts bei der nächsten Tour mit den "mittelalten-Gouda" Bremsbelägen besser.

@all:
Danke für eure Besserungswünsche, "dat wird schon widder" und auf den Trails "bessere" ich mich auch ....... (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo team III,

ich will ja kein spielverderber sein, aber muss man wirklich in solchen gruppenstärken durch ein gebiet fahren in dem eh schon die ersten wege gesperrt werden?

27.06.2009 11:30
30 Mitfahrer

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Teilnehmerzahlen in letzter zeit ( bei schönem Wetter) zu groß geworden. abgesehen davon, dass man selber keinen spass mehr am fahren hat, da man nur wartet ist es für andere waldbenutzer nicht grade einfach solch einer "lawine" aus dem weg zu gehen.
diese thema betrifft die meisten regelmäßigen treffs zumindest in der region altenberg. 
wie seht ihr das?

gruß
schreiner


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2009)

Halo Schreiner,



Schreiner2 schrieb:


> Hallo team III,
> 
> ich will ja kein spielverderber sein, aber muss man wirklich in solchen gruppenstärken durch ein gebiet fahren in dem eh schon die ersten wege gesperrt werden?



keine Sorge, so schnell lassen wir uns den Spass nicht verderben. Und natürlich haben auch wir diesen Aspekt im Auge. Deshalb;
- fahren wir Samstags und nicht Sonntags
- machen wir solch eine Tour nur ein mal im Jahr
- fahren wir (relativ) früh los, so dass wir die besonders kritischen Teile deutlich vor dem "Hauptandrang" verlassen haben
- nehmen wir nur wirklich nette Leute mit, die sich zu benehmen wissen
und ggf. auch den mit Bussen angekarrten Wandergruppen, die oft orientierungs- und sinnlos die Wege versperren, höflich aber bestimmt entgegen treten.



> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Teilnehmerzahlen in letzter zeit ( bei schönem Wetter) zu groß geworden. abgesehen davon, dass man selber keinen spass mehr am fahren hat, da man nur wartet ist es für andere waldbenutzer nicht grade einfach solch einer "lawine" aus dem weg zu gehen.


Hm, wir hatten mit dem Motto "gegenseitiger Respekt und ein freundliches Wort" noch nie ein Problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und was den Spass angeht; mach Dir keinen Kopp. Hatten wir beim letzten mal reichlich von, und werden wir wieder haben (zumindest hinten heraus, da geht es tendenziell bergab) 

Gruß
joerg

P.S.: Welche Wege sind gesperrt?


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Team III,
in meinem Fotoalbum sind ein paar Bilder von X-Hardt Rennen 2009.
Leider schaute Ralf immer in die falsche Richtung. 



Die Platzierungen kenne ich noch nicht, aber Herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür, das du es geschafft hast.


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2009)

X-Hardt 2009.

Schön war es wieder. Viele Freunde und Bekannte getroffen, gute Rennen erlebt und das Wetter war auch deutlich besser als angekündigt. 

Der Tag in Bildern ... Muss mich kurz fassen, hab gerade keine Zeit.

@Solanum Wir haben Dich vermisst. Hier hättest Du mal kurz eine Lernpause einlegen können (den Doktor hast Du doch sowieso in der Tasche)  Anreise, Sieg, Abreise - wäre doch schnell gegangen 





Schnegge auf Tour.





mit rasanten Verfolgern









So zwischendurch habe ich dann völlig den Überblick verloren wer denn nun eigentlich vor wem ist...









Die Team III Lokomotive

















Der (übliche ) Gewinner im Interview.





Ich wüsste ja zu gerne was der Flame da gerade gedacht hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielleicht "Hm, der hat aber auch einen schönen Helm" 





"Mist, so einen muss ich mir auch kaufen"













War schön mit Euch  Bis bald.
joerg


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2009)

Klasse Bilder Jörg 

..... und mit dat Iris hab' ich schon geschimpft 

Liebe Grüße an alle

Micha


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2009)

Meine Bildchen von der X-Hardt 2009 

Ich glaube die Jungs und Mädchen sind zu schnell für meine Kamera.

























Leider war mein Akku gegen Bilder der Lizenzklasse.

Vermißt haben wir dieses Ninja Turtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Meine Bildchen von der X-Hardt 2009
> 
> Ich glaube die Jungs und Mädchen sind zu schnell für meine Kamera.



Habe leider auch eine Menge Ausschuss. Auf diesen kleinen Trail (Bilder 2 und 3) schien so schön die Sonne - bis dann endlich mir bekannte Gesichter vorbei kamen, da schob sich dann schnell eine Wolke vor und die Bilder sind entsprechend unscharf. Also entweder waren die Jungs zu schnell oder zu unterbelichtet 

Bin ja gespannt auf Udos Bilder - bei der fetten Kamera


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juni 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Leider schaute Ralf immer in die falsche Richtung.



Ich musste am Start ja immer rechts auf die Tafel mit den Rundenzahlen schauen. Ansonsten hätte ich ja bis vier zählen können müssen... 
Hab heute leider keine Zeit zum fotografieren gehabt, aber dafür bin ich ja ausnahmsweise mal auf den Fotos drauf 

Vielen Dank an alle, die zugeschaut haben für's Anfeuern und Fotografieren 
Und den Mitstreitern Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Rennteilnahme


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ...oder zu unterbelichtet



Stimmt, den ein oder anderen habe ich auch gesehen.



joscho schrieb:


> ...Bin ja gespannt auf Udos Bilder - bei der fetten Kamera



Udo, Udo...


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Unterstützung und die schönen Bilder.

*Was hab ich da wohl gedacht??*
Ich war eigentlich da schon bei dem Rennen morgenHab mich auch wirklich ein wenig gebremst heute.

Schönes rest WE.


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke für die Unterstützung und die schönen Bilder.
> 
> *Was hab ich da wohl gedacht??*
> Ich war eigentlich da schon bei dem Rennen morgenHab mich auch wirklich ein wenig gebremst heute.
> ...



*Wünsche Dir viel Glück für morgen *

​


----------



## sibby08 (20. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Stimmt, den ein oder anderen habe ich auch gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Udo, Udo...


 
*Gedult!* 



> Bin ja gespannt auf Udos Bilder - bei der fetten Kamera


Aber auch mit der "Dicken" muss man umgehen können. Habe auch viel Ausschuß produziert . War halt recht dunkel im Wald und mit so einem externen Blitz muss man auch umgehen können . Aber ein paar gute sind schon noch dabei gewesen


----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2009)

So, dann will ich mal ein paar Bilder einstellen:

Die gute Sunnybubbles





Delgado "No Feet" am Schlammloch





Konfuzuis an der selbigen Stelle









Hier lehrt Delgado einem jungen Burschen das laufen...





... bevor er in die Tiefen abtaucht





Wie am Schlammloch, so ist der Konfuse (schaut hier auch ein wenig so, oder?) auch hier weniger spektakulär bei der Anfahrt





aber entschlossen bei dem folgenden Downhill









wie auch Schnegge










Und nun lässt es unser flämischer Löwe krachen





















Bonnekessel auch mal wieder schnell unterwegs









Ja und diesen jungen Herrn, Redking, haben wir auch wieder erkannt. 





Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt es *Hier*

Wenn jemand eine original Datei in voller Auflösung haben möchte, einfach eine Nachricht mit E-Mail Adresse senden.


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2009)

*Wow,

 * *was habt ihr mal wieder super schöne Bildchen geknipst *​
........ und was sind das denn da für komische Beulen an dem Kerlchen überall 

 ?









 *Schön war´s gestern ! *​


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ........ und was sind das denn da für komische Beulen an dem Kerlchen überall
> 
> ?



Sieht fast aus wie bei Dir


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ........ und was sind das denn da für komische Beulen an dem Kerlchen überall
> 
> ?
> 
> ...




Ich habe diese Beulen auch. Allerdings weiß ich sie geschickt zu kaschieren.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Sieht fast aus wie bei Dir



Hmm.... sieht bei mir nicht ganz so dynamisch aus


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmm.... sieht bei mir nicht ganz so dynamisch aus



Das liegt doch nur daran, dass Du die falsche Farbe aufgetragen hast


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Das liegt doch nur daran, dass Du die falsche Farbe aufgetragen hast






 .....ach so​


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2009)

Hm, bei dem Wetter habe ich keinen Bock auf radeln. Will ja nicht so 





nach Hause kommen. Da check ich doch mal lieber Bremsen und Beläge. Könnte am Samstag beides hilfreich sein


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2009)

Das sehe ich genau so 

Dein Bruder bleibt heute im Bett 



und ich halte heute noch mal die Hackse hoch ....


----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ........ und was sind das denn da für komische Beulen an dem Kerlchen überall
> 
> ?


 
Das sind Muskeln...

... und das sagen wir mal "ungeschickt"




Gute Besserung noch, sieht ja noch immer nicht sehr schön aus. Man könnte ja glatt meinen das Du da ein Hühnerei ausbrütest.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> [].... Man könnte ja glatt meinen das Du da ein Hühnerei ausbrütest....[]


... nur so aus Selbsterhaltungsgründen..., hattest Du oder TeamIII evtl. Kontakt mit sowas??







...dann weiß ich wo wir kommendes Wochenende nicht mitfahren .

Trotzdem, sofern es noch nicht zu spät ist, .... _*Gute Besserung!*_


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das sind Muskeln...


 


Aaaaaaha ...​ 


sibby08 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung noch, sieht ja noch immer nicht sehr schön aus. Man könnte ja glatt meinen das Du da ein Hühnerei ausbrütest.



Danke für die Beserungswünsche ......



...aber nein Udo kein Hühnchen ...​


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... nur so aus Selbsterhaltungsgründen..., hattest Du oder TeamIII evtl. Kontakt mit sowas??




Das Bild ist 

fies ....



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...dann weiß ich wo wir kommendes Wochenende nicht mitfahren .



Du schaust zuviel Fernsehn .......




Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Trotzdem, sofern es noch nicht zu spät ist, .... _*Gute Besserung!*_



Na da hab ich doch die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet 

Danke schön  

​


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hier lehrt Delgado einem jungen Burschen das laufen...



..... der muss mich von irgendwo her gekannt haben 

Lieber Udo, 

klasse Bilder 

Kannst Du mir die schicken?

Danke & Gruß

Micha



PS: ... wäre doch ein Bild für Uwes Kalender im Hinblick auf rücksichtsvolles Fahren im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ..... der muss mich von irgendwo her gekannt haben
> 
> Lieber Udo,
> 
> ...


 
Danke für das Kompliment, die Bilder müssten mittlerweile auch alle da sein (6 Mails). 

Wenn einer der Fahrer auf den Bildern ein Bild für den Kalender nominiert haben möchte, bitte Nachricht an mich.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich da schon bei dem Rennen morgenHab mich auch wirklich ein wenig gebremst heute.
> 
> Schönes rest WE.



Wo warst Du denn gestern?
Bonne und ich waren in Haltern beim NRW Cup.

Ist ganz gut gelaufen, so wie Sa.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment, die Bilder müssten mittlerweile auch alle da sein (6 Mails).



Danke Udo!

Alles angekommen


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... nur so aus Selbsterhaltungsgründen..., hattest Du oder TeamIII evtl. Kontakt mit sowas??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn das Tier so die Eier ablegt wandern die bis ins Schienbein


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und wenn das Tier so die Eier ablegt wandern die bis ins Schienbein


man munkelt ...


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2009)

Also diese Eiablage hätte ich sicherlich bemerkt .......




....... 

 Ach und ich finde das Bild immer noch fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... nur so aus Selbsterhaltungsgründen..., hattest Du oder TeamIII evtl. Kontakt mit sowas??



Wir haben andere Kontakte.


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juni 2009)

Das ist das beste Wetter, das ich für die TEAM III Tour am Samstag finden konnte:





Wenn jemand Besseres hat, bitte melden und mitbringen!


----------



## joscho (22. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das ist das beste Wetter, das ich für die TEAM III Tour am Samstag finden konnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, das ist doch OK. Wir nehmen das


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2009)

Ich freu mich


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2009)

sch... auf´s Wetter, Hauptsache Kuchen satt 

Die gute Laune wird eh nicht zu toppen sein, ergo gibt es keinen Grund für irgendjemanden, sich eine andere Samstag-nachmittag-Beschäftigung zu suchen 

Dann mal Daumen drücken, am Samstag ist nämlich auch Siebenschläfer...

grüße
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Bei all den Kontakten bekomme ich aber mächtig Angst und überleg mir das mit Samstag mal!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bei all den Kontakten bekomme ich aber mächtig Angst und überleg mir das mit Samstag mal!!!
> 
> LG
> Yogi



Gerade aufgrund dieser Kontakte würde ich eine Absage erst gar nicht in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2009)

tja, 
das Team III macht sich also nicht nur als Rahmen- , sondern auch als Knochenbrecher gut?!


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bei all den Kontakten bekomme ich aber mächtig Angst und überleg mir das mit Samstag mal!!!
> 
> LG
> Yogi



*Och komm schon *

​..........wird sicher lustig 

.... und wenn nicht ,........... warst Du wenigstens nicht allein 




P.S.: ich kann wenn nur meine Knochen brechen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Ähhmmmmm ja,

ich muss für Samstag absagen! 
Ich hoffe Ihr habt nochmal einen Termin? Ich wollte Euch doch mal alle kennenlernen!

Aber geht leider nicht anders.

Ich hoffe Ihr vergebt mir! 

LG
Yogi


----------



## joscho (24. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das ist das beste Wetter, das ich für die TEAM III Tour am Samstag finden konnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mist, zu viel gelobt. Zur Zeit zeigen die auch kein schönes Bildchen mehr für Samstag 

"In der schwülwarmer Luft gibt es eine Wechsel aus Sonne und Wolken und es entwickeln sich einige zum Teil heftige Schauer und Gewitter. 23 bis 31 Grad." (http://wetter.tagesschau.de/deutschland/aussichten.html)
Vielleicht sollten die mit unseren Gebühren weniger schwachsinnige Serien produzieren/einkaufen und lieber mal ihren Schreiberlingen einen Deutschkurs spendieren


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Juni 2009)

Tja, die Wettervorhersagen für die TEAM III Tour am Samstag haben sich leider verschlechtert... 

Gewitter sind möglich, und da die ja häufig spätnachmittags beginnen, überlegen wir gerade, die Startzeit um eine Stunde vorzuverlegen, um vorher zurück zu sein.

*Wie ist denn die Meinung der Mitfahrwilligen zu einer Vorverlegung auf 10:30 Uhr?*

Wenn da jetzt nicht die Hälfte "Neeeiiin" schreit, würden wir den Wetterbericht erstmal weiter beobachten und am Freitag über eine Verlegung entscheiden.


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2009)

Von mir ein  JA!
Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt Wetter.de sogar eine Unwetterwarnung für Samstag raus!!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. Juni 2009)

Warum nicht 9,30 Uhr dann  kann ich direkt vom Frühstücks Tisch losfahren.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## joscho (24. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Von mir ein  JA!
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt Wetter.de sogar eine Unwetterwarnung für Samstag raus!!



Das wäre ja schon fast tragisch - wo ich doch heute die Getränke kalt gestellt habe  Hast Du einen Link dazu? Auf die Schnelle konnte ich Nichts finden.

Aktuell sind die Wege super.




Trocken ...




Die "Stolperstellen" markiert...







Die Bäume sind schon lange weg geräumt. Dafür ist es stellenweise etwas zugewachsen 




Vorher:



Aktuell:





Bin mal gespannt was ggf. am Samstag noch an Getränken und Markierungen vorhanden ist


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich die Bilder und von der Vorbereitung höre, werde ich wohl ein Highlight aus dem Jahr 2009 verpassen!!!



Ich wünsche Euch allen super viel Spass und drücke die Daumen für schönes Wetter!!!! 
(wenn ihr nicht fahrt hab ich ja wieder ne Chance beim nächsten Termin mitzufahren)
Ich bin geteilter Meinung was das Wetter angeht!


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, die Wettervorhersagen für die TEAM III Tour am Samstag haben sich leider verschlechtert...
> 
> Gewitter sind möglich, und da die ja häufig spätnachmittags beginnen, überlegen wir gerade, die Startzeit um eine Stunde vorzuverlegen, um vorher zurück zu sein.
> 
> ...



JA geht bei mir! Auch 9:30Uhr, muss ich nur rechtzeitig wissen. 
Sonst endet es wie im letzten Jahr, da bin ich auf dem Heimweg auch nass geworden.


----------



## joscho (24. Juni 2009)

Solanum






Darf ich gratulieren und 

Frau Doktor 

sagen 





​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi,
wg mir auch gern ab 9 Uhr...

Gibt aber bestimmt Ärger mit der Aussenstelle  und die wollt ich doch auch nochmal auf dem Radel sehen!

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt Wetter.de sogar eine Unwetterwarnung für Samstag raus!!



Also bei Unwetterwarnung , Stark- oder Dauerregen werden wir wohl auf einen anderen Tag verschieben.
Wahrscheinlich den Samstag danach (4.7.)

Bei Regen und Nässe macht das Ganze nämlich keinen Spaß 
Und wir sind ja schließlich zum Spaß hier


----------



## sibby08 (25. Juni 2009)

Von mir aus kann die Uhrzeit auch vorverlegt werden. 10 Uhr wäre doch noch eine moderate Zeit fürs WE. Da kann ich noch mit den Hunden gehen und Frühstücken mit meiner .


----------



## Solanum (25. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Solanum
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja! Danke! Du darfst..... musst aber nicht

Liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## soka70 (25. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wg mir auch gern ab 9 Uhr...
> 
> Gibt aber bestimmt Ärger mit der Aussenstelle  und die wollt ich doch auch nochmal auf dem Radel sehen!
> ...


 
Für mein geliebtes Team III  ist mir keine Zeit zur früh!!!! (hüstel..)

Ich will aber viel lieber tolles Wetter!!!! Am 4. Juli bin ich im Urlaub...


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Ja! Danke! Du darfst



Super  Meine allergrößte Hochachtung 



> ..... musst aber nicht


Weiß ich doch - man hat bei Dir ja auch so viel Auswahl;
Frau Doktor
Europameisterin
Solanum
Iris
(Reihenfolge stellt keine Wertung dar)​ 
So, und nun wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Für mein geliebtes Team III  ist mir keine Zeit zur früh!!!! (hüstel..)



Na, das drucke ich mir mal lieber aus 



> Ich will aber viel lieber tolles Wetter!!!!



Das wollen wir wohl Alle. Die Vorhersagen sind noch recht unterschiedlich, zeigen aber leider alle einen Trend zum Schlechten auf. Während es vor kurzem noch 28 Grad waren, kratzen wir beim gleichen Anbieter nun an den 23 Grad - was noch ganz OK ist. Aber leider wurde aus "sonnig" "bewölkt" und für Abends gibt es eine Warnung
"Unwetterwarnung: Es besteht die Gefahr schwerer Gewitter mit Hagel und Starkregen.". Zumindest für die Heimradler könnte es zu einem Problem werden.

Sollte es am Samstag stattfinden, so gehe ich ganz fest von einer Vorverlegung aus. Aber eine Entscheidung des Ältestenrates wird es wohl erst am Freitag Abend geben können.



> Am 4. Juli bin ich im Urlaub...



Schade, sehr schade - vielleicht 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juni 2009)

Vorverlegung??? 

Denkt doch mal an unsere Anreise...schliesslich wird Freitag(s) bis tief in die Nacht gefeiert bei den Rippis


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Vorverlegung???
> 
> Denkt doch mal an unsere Anreise...schliesslich wird Freitag(s) bis tief in die Nacht gefeiert bei den Rippis



Dann fahr doch nach der Feier einfach schon mal langsam los 

Was wird denn gefeiert


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch nach der Feier einfach schon mal langsam los
> 
> Was wird denn gefeiert


vierzigeinhalb


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2009)

Leider werden die Wetterprognosen für Samstag eher schlechter, denn besser 
Drum haben wir nun quasi als letzten Rettungsanker beschlossen, die Tour um eine Stunde vorzuverlegen.

*Die neue Startzeit für die TEAM III Tour ist Samstag, 10:30 Uhr.*

Manni, Ihr müsst etwas schneller feiern  - würde uns freuen, wenn ihr's trotzdem schafft! 

Wenn sich abzeichnet, dass wir trotzdem in heftigeren Regen kommen würden, werden wir die Tour auf einen anderen Tag schieben.
Die vorhandenen Wurzelpassagen sind bei Nässe nicht so lustig 
Ausweichtermine sind der 04.07. und der 25.07. (die Wochenenden dazwischen hat TT gebunkert )

*Schaut deshalb bitte am Freitag Abend oder Samstag Morgen noch mal in den TEAM III Fred!
*

Eine PN an alle Angemeldeten geht noch raus...


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> vierzigeinhalb



Alle zusammen oder wer ist der/die Arme


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Alle zusammen oder wer ist der/die Arme



Hab' mich vorsichtshalber mal wieder ausgetragen

10:30 schaffen wir definitiv nicht


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hab' mich vorsichtshalber mal wieder ausgetragen
> 
> 10:30 schaffen wir definitiv nicht




Och das ist echt schade 

...... ich wünsche euch ne schöne Feier mit den Rippis


----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hab' mich vorsichtshalber mal wieder ausgetragen
> 
> 10:30 schaffen wir definitiv nicht




Ich werd's wohl auch nicht so früh schaffen.
Wir überlegen aber gerade Euch später irgendwo auf der Strecke zu treffen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (26. Juni 2009)

Ich will das Wetter reklamieren
http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=e0a988a229cfc107f1cc8e8a8ad0c669
machen wir ne Sammelklage?

5-10 l/m2 mit 81 %iger Wahrscheinlichkeit Petrus spinnt wohl

Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich werd's wohl auch nicht so früh schaffen.
> Wir überlegen aber gerade Euch später irgendwo auf der Strecke zu treffen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich hab Euch mal ne Mail geschickt mit ein paar möglichen Treffpunkten bis. ca. 12:20 Uhr.

*@Windeck-Fraktion*: Falls Ihr Euch doch später noch dazugesellen wollt, sagt Bescheid. Dann bekommt Ihr die Liste auch 
Oder schließt Euch mit Michael kurz?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hab Euch mal ne Mail geschickt mit ein paar möglichen Treffpunkten bis. ca. 12:20 Uhr.
> 
> *@Windeck-Fraktion*: Falls Ihr Euch doch später noch dazugesellen wollt, sagt Bescheid. Dann bekommt Ihr die Liste auch
> Oder schließt Euch mit Michael kurz?



Also ich denke zunächst ans Ausschlafen und nüchterner werden, dann ans Wetter und schliesslich ans Aufräumen


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also ich denke zunächst ans Ausschlafen und nüchterner werden, dann ans Wetter und schliesslich ans Aufräumen



Nun da hätte dich eine Stunde später aber auch nicht gerettet.

Schade ists trotzdem.


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juni 2009)

Obwohl in Köln gerade ein Gewitter runter gekommen ist , gehen wir im Moment noch davon aus, dass wir morgen fahren.
*Falls doch nicht, sagen wir hier bis morgen spätestens um 8:30 Uhr ab.*



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also ich denke zunächst ans Ausschlafen und nüchterner werden, dann ans Wetter und schliesslich ans Aufräumen



Schade. Dann viel Spaß bei dem ... ähm ... halben Geburtstag


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Obwohl in Köln gerade ein Gewitter runter gekommen ist :



Bei dir. Bei mir nicht.


----------



## joscho (26. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei dir. Bei mir nicht.



Bei mir auch (noch) nicht. Obwohl das Licht schon komisch ist...


----------



## Campari79 (26. Juni 2009)

Bei mir leider ganz doll  .


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir ist es schon vorbei , war auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## -Ines- (26. Juni 2009)

Hier schifft es wie sau! Auf dem Weg zum Stammtisch haben wir dann nach 40 Min. unterstellen wegen Wolkenbruch die Aktion bereut, mit dem Rad anzureisen. Einzieger Vorteil, das Spritzwasser vom Boden war wärmer als der Regen. Pfützen machten irgendwie Spaß , auch wenn das Wasser komplett in beiden Schuhen stand 

(Andreas)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wetter sieht ja fast okay aus, zumindest hier in Leverkusen

Aber ne andere Frage, hat zufälligerweiße noch jemand einen Sigma Magneten zuhause rum fliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht?







Und könnte diesen dann mit zum Treff bringen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juni 2009)

Liebes Team III,
nachdem ich gestern schon pitschnaß geworden bin, ist meine Lust auf eine Regentour gleich null!
Ein bißchen Regen geht ja, aber wenn die Schuhe unter Wasser stehen?!
Falls ihr doch fahrt viel Spaß und das ihr keine Boote braucht!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2009)

Und wie sieht es aus


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juni 2009)

Hier sieht der Himmel zurzeit so aus:





*Also: Wir fahren *


----------



## joscho (27. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus



Guten Morgen,

der Ältestenrat tagt gerade, macht Bodenanalysen, betrachtet den Regenradar, liest Kaffeesatz und berät sich dann noch mal ausgiebig.

Gib uns noch ein oder zwei Minuten...


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> der Ältestenrat tagt gerade, macht Bodenanalysen, betrachtet den Regenradar, liest Kaffeesatz und berät sich dann noch mal ausgiebig.
> 
> Gib uns noch ein oder zwei Minuten...



Wir hatten den Kaffee schon gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Juni 2009)

Ups. Da war Ralf sein Internet schneller  Also, dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen ...




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hier sieht der Himmel zurzeit so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2009)

Ich freu mich


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> der Ältestenrat tagt gerade, macht Bodenanalysen, betrachtet den Regenradar, liest* Kaffeesatz *und berät sich dann noch mal ausgiebig.
> 
> Gib uns noch ein oder zwei Minuten...



Ihr seit schon beim gelben "M"


----------



## BulliOlli (27. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hier sieht der Himmel zurzeit so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...und das ist gut so


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wetter sieht ja fast okay aus, zumindest hier in Leverkusen
> 
> ...



Habe ich und bringe ich mit.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter! 
..und ich hatte ja noch Hoffnung, daß abgesa.... wird. Dann hätte ich wieder ne Chance gehabt!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Juni 2009)

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=9394aa3131ffc470e69bb0370c9f04dd

Bei gemeldeten 5-15l Regen pro qm bin ich auch raus!
Und die 4 gemeldeten Sonnenstunden sind auch bald rum 
Das Wetter ist mir dann doch zu unberechenbar um den weiten Weg zu fahren!
Hoffe das sich die Gewitter erst am späten Nachmittag melden und ihr trocken nach Hause kommt!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nun da hätte dich eine Stunde später aber auch nicht gerettet.
> 
> Schade ists trotzdem.


In der Tat war es diese Stunde, denn jetzt ist alles fertig, nur die Jungs schlafen noch ...
wünsche euch allen viel Spass und gutes Wetter !


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2009)

Zwischenbericht:

Nach Sonne am Morgen, Regen im Wald, sitzen wir grad im Biergarten 

tendenziell geht es ja nur noch bergab...

Schöne grüsse!


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2009)

So,
ein wenig Regen und Schlamm haben wir auf dem schönen Trail am Ende noch mitgenommen 

vielen dank an das Team III für die Tour, dir Anfahrt hat sich wieder gelohnt!

Bis bald
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Juni 2009)

Einigen war es einfach nicht nass genug


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juni 2009)

Tja, das Wetter war leider nicht perfekt, trotzdem fanden sich 25 nicht wasserscheue Mitfahrer für die TEAM III Tour 

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich durch die miserablen Wetterprognosen nicht abschrecken ließen! 

Hier schon mal das Startfoto (Carsten fehlte noch)





Der Bericht folgt demnächst!


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, das Wetter war leider nicht perfekt, trotzdem fanden sich 25 nicht wasserscheue Mitfahrer für die TEAM III Tour
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle, die sich durch die miserablen Wetterprognosen nicht abschrecken ließen!
> 
> ...



*Danke für den schönen Tag​*..........es hat super viel Spaß mit dieser tollen Gruppe gemacht 



Schade das ein paar Leute nicht kommen konnten/wollten.......



Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Olli.K (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da kann ich mich nur anschließen, der lange Weg hat sich wieder gelohnt, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
DANKE

Gruß, Olli


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Juni 2009)

*Vielen Dank dem TEAM III für die schöne Tour.*

Mit dem Wetter habe wir in diesem Jahr schon schlimmere Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Auch an Waffeln und Kaffee könnte ich mich gewöhnen.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2009)

Hach war dat widder schön heute! 
Danke an das Team III und allen die dabei waren!
Ohne Viel Worte hier mal ein paar Bilder, den Rest gibt´s in meinem Album

Schöne Bachdurchfahrten...








Kühle Getränke gesponsort vom TEAM III. DANKE SCHÖN ...



... bei der ersten Rast am See




Und so einen straffen Bauch bekommt man(n) wenn bei der Waffel immer schön die Sahne weg gelassen wird 




(Jens, kannst jetzt wieder ausatmen)

Schade nur das das Wetter nicht so ganz mitgespielt hat, spaß hatten wir aber trotzdem


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juni 2009)

Danke für diesen schönen Tag bei Sonne, Wasser und gute Laune mit vielen netten Leuten. 

Ein ganz besonders schönes Dankeschön an die Guides von Team III. Es war wieder einmal schön. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tja, das Wetter war leider nicht perfekt, trotzdem fanden sich 25 nicht wasserscheue Mitfahrer für die TEAM III Tour
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle, die sich durch die miserablen Wetterprognosen nicht abschrecken ließen!
> 
> ...



Danke an alle Beteiligten. Schön wars.​


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hach war dat widder schön heute!
> Danke an das Team III und allen die dabei waren!
> Ohne Viel Worte hier mal ein paar Bilder, den Rest gibt´s in meinem Album
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder Udo. Wenigstens zu Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Udo. Wenigstens zu Anfang.


 
Och, ich finde sie eigendlich alle nicht schlecht


----------



## Jerd (27. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour!  Schade, dass ich nicht zu Waffeln bleiben konnte , aber besser war schon: Gerade als ich Hause ankam, fing es ordentlich an zu schütten


----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2009)

Von mir auch ein riesen Lob an das Team III. Hat echt Spass gemacht, wusste nicht wie wenig ich mich da eigentlich Auskenne. Wieder super Trails kennen gelernt, schade das ich die nie wieder finden werde

Trozdem Klasse Tour, super Leute und etwas Regen, der zwar für Nasse Wurzeln aber nicht für schlechte Laune gesorgt hat

Danke


----------



## Solanum (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes Team III 

vielen Dank für den schönen Tag, den Spaß und die Versorgung unterwegs.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht auch wegen/trotz des Wetters.

Bess demnächs

Iris & Micha


----------



## Campari79 (28. Juni 2009)

Ein großes Dankeschön  an das TeamIII für den schönen Tag.  
Super wars.


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2009)

D A N K E !!!!! 

war wie immer super schön, klasse vorbereitet und äußerst spaßig....

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder, wann soll ich mir freihalten????? 

Eure Außenstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (28. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder, wann soll ich mir freihalten?????



Ich würde mal sagen den 03.07.10 und als Verschiebetermin den 10.07.10.

Genaueres geben wir rechtzeitig bekannt


----------



## DieKatze (28. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> D A N K E !!!!!
> 
> war wie immer super schön, klasse vorbereitet und äußerst spaßig....
> 
> ...



Meine Güte, bei einer Tour im Jahr sollte man nun nicht gleich so in Euphorie verfallen...teil die Teilnehmerzahl mal nur durch 12.....Public Relation haben sie schon drauf...für diejenigen, die es nicht so wirklich merken...tztz


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bei einer Tour im Jahr sollte man nun nicht gleich so in Euphorie verfallen...teil die Teilnehmerzahl mal nur durch 12.....Public Relation haben sie schon drauf...für diejenigen, die es nicht so wirklich merken...tztz



Die falsche Maus gefrühstückt??? 

Lieber eine gut organisierte Tour als mehrere für die Katz 

grüße
sun909

P.S. Waschmaschine tut es wieder, Schlauchklemme hatte sich gelöst. Das Trikot ist auch wieder weiß!


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S. Waschmaschine tut es wieder, Schlauchklemme hatte sich gelöst. Das Trikot ist auch wieder weiß!



Prima, beim Trikot hatte ich die größten Bedenken.


----------



## joscho (29. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das Trikot ist auch wieder weiß!



Ach, das war weiß


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, das war weiß



Jup, aber wäre auch mal ein schönes Teamtrikot 

Tazz, wo sind die Bilder???

schönen Tag!
sun909


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube mein Album ist voll 

...........SORRY !!!!!

Aber auf meinen sind auch keine anderen Motive zu sehen ........




Gut das sich bei Deiner Waschmaschiene nur der Anschluß gelöst hat  Viel Erfolg mit der Wäsche


----------



## sibby08 (29. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein Album ist voll
> 
> ...........SORRY !!!!!


 
Ich glaube die Jungs in deinem Team haben bestimmt eine Lösung für das Problemchen, oder?.


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Jungs in deinem Team haben bestimmt eine Lösung für das Problemchen, oder?.



Es wird mit Hochdruck daran gearbeitet


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2009)

*TEAM III Feedback
*
Was soll ich dazu noch sagen. Geht es überhaupt noch besser ???? 
Aber auch TEAM III kann nicht alles beeinflussen , aber die Abkühlungen kamen uns ganz entgegen. 

Super Strecke 

Super Mitfahrer 

Viel Aktion ( Bremsscheibe kühlen )

Toller Boxenstopp am See 

und perfekt Organisiert 

ALSO GEHT DAS NOCH BESSER ????

NEIN 
( ein bisschen vielleicht ) 

Vielen Dank das ich das erleben durfte .  Wer das verpasst hat ist selber dran schuld !!!!!

Ihr habt euch einen Stern verdient 





P.S. 

Die Tourbedingungen müssen ab jetzt angepasst werden. 







Die anderen Fotos sind im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (29. Juni 2009)

*TEAM III Tourbericht*

Am vergangenen Samstag war es dann so weit. Die TEAM III Tour startete und die Wettervorhersage war quasi eine Katastrophe.
Trotzdem wagten wir das Unternehmen, und immerhin 25 wetterunerschrockene Mitfahrwillige fanden sich im schönen Altenberg ein.





Nach kurzem Milchkaffee zur Stärkung und dem obligatorischen Startfoto (hier noch ohne Carsten "Der mit der Waschmaschine kämpft"), erfolgte der Startschuss noch bei Sonnenschein 





Nach einer flachen Einrollphase kam die erste fiese Rampe, die aber von allen gemeistert wurde 





Es folgte nun ein längerer Forstweganstieg - die erste Hälfte der Tour ging "tendenziell bergauf"  - worauf sich aber gleich ein flowiger Trail mit Bachdurchfahrt anschloss 



 







Nach einem weiteren Forstweganstieg ging es Richtung Linnefe-Trail, ...





... der uns gleich mit der zweiten Rampe des Tages begrüßte. Diese gestaltete sich bei dem feuchten Boden schon deutlich schwieriger, als die erste 





Und Paparazzi an allen Ecken  





Stau auf dem Trail





Die erste Riegelpause gab's an einem türkis-blauen See, in dem sich wie durch Zufall einige Flaschen Wasser und Apfelsaftschorle fanden 









Der Himmel, an dem bislang wenigstens zeitweise die Sonne zu sehen war, zog sich nun immer mehr zu, und in einem dichten Waldstück erreichte uns der erste ordentliche Schauer.
Der wurde abgewartet, da es kurz darauf auf freies Feld gehen sollte, wo uns dann folgendes Bild mit Donnergrollen in der Ferne erwartete:





Nach dem Regen von oben drohe jedoch alsbald auch nasse Gefahr von unten 
Ein zugewachsenes Sumpf-Wiesenstück mit einem Pfad von holprigen, kaum sichtbaren Steinplatten.
Wer an diesem Pfad abstieg, musste schon viel Glück haben, keine nassen Füße zu bekommen. Gerüchteweise sollen es nicht alle geschafft haben 



 



Danach wurde der Weg einfacher, ...





... und über einige technische Passagen ...





... schraubten wir uns langsam hoch nach "Habenichts".





Oben angekommen, am dem am weitesten vom rettenden Auto entfernten Punkt der Tour offenbarte sich den hilflosen Teilnehmern der wahre, hässliche Charakter der TEAM III Tour:

*Eine Kaffeefahrt mit Verkaufsveranstaltung  *





Leider sind wir nix los geworden 

Hier war der höchste Punkt der Tour erreicht ...





... und von nun an ging's bergab. Zuerst ziemlich rapide ... so rapide, dass am Ende dieser "Skipiste" eine Pause eingelegt werden musste, da manche Bremsen erst mal ihren Dienst versagten 





Danach wurde es flowiger, aber immer wieder gespickt mit ein paar Passagen, die schon etwas fahrtechnisches Geschick erforderten.











 



Nach etwa zwei Dritteln der Strecke kam dann die Pause im Biergarten ...









... und mit ihr der Regen. Zum Glück war der Biergarten überdacht, was man vom Rest der Wegstrecke leider nicht behaupten konnte 

Nach der Pause teilte sich die Truppe in zwei Teile. Der erste Teil startete etwas früher und flog zügig mit ein paar Zusatz-Höhenmeter und -Trails über den jetzt folgenden flowigen Teil der Tour. So zügig, dass auf allen Fotos schon niemand mehr zu sehen war und somit die bildliche Dokumentation dieser Gruppe hier entfällt  

Der Rest machte sich einige Minuten später auf den Weg durch das meist trailige, malerische Bachtal.









Leider waren inzwischen neben den Wurzeln auch die Holzbrücken gemein nass geworden 





Die Abfahrten der beiden Gruppen waren gut abgestimmt, und so erreichten beide fast zeitgleich den Parkplatz.
Der Regen hatte wenigstens den Vorteil, dass man danach in den Pfützen die Räder reinigen konnte.





Hier noch Carstens Casting-Fotos für "Germany's next Waschmittel-Werbespot-Star" 









Stilecht wurde die Tour mit Waffeln und Milchkaffee beendet  





*Fazit*

Keine Pannen, keine Stürze
41 km und 750 hm (45 km und 870 hm für die schnelle Truppe), ca. 3:15h Fahrzeit
Trotz Regens am Schluss eine Tour, die uns und wohl auch den meisten Mitfahrern viel Spaß gemacht hat! 

Vielen Dank an alle für's Mitfahren und bis demnächst!  

*TEAM III*​


----------



## sibby08 (29. Juni 2009)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder 
Für mich sind da potenzielle KBU Kandidaten bei:


Konfuzius schrieb:


> ​
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/399829​
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/399936
> ...


​


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2009)

*Super 


genialer Bericht 


 Konfuzius*​
......................................................da hast Du dir aber wieder mal super viel Arbeit gemacht 



*DANKE SCHÖN *

​


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Danke!!​


----------



## joscho (29. Juni 2009)

Hm, dann muss ich wohl auch 

Danke!​


----------



## hama687 (30. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich mir ein Beispiel dran nehmen, super Berricht Danke für die tollen Fotos und ich glaubs nicht, ich bin auch auf einem Zwar was schief, aber immerhin Die schief lage lag aber am Kameramann, ganz sicher

Danke nochmals für die tolle Tour


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2009)

Klasse Bericht Ralf 

Da hat man ja gleich nochmal Spaß ....


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Och, ich finde sie eigendlich alle nicht schlecht



Ich habe auch noch speziell was für dich


----------



## BulliOlli (30. Juni 2009)

DIE Tour ist zwar schon ein paar Tage vorbei - aber ich war d.u. (dauernd unterwegs)...

Etwas spät, aber herzlich ein großes Dankeschön für die wirklich schöne Tour und den Tourbericht

Konnte leider keine Waffel mehr verdrücken,weil bei uns Regengrillen angesagt war und unsere Gäste auf den Grillmeister gewartet haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (30. Juni 2009)

*Danke für das nette Feedbeck
 von euch allen......
*​


----------



## sibby08 (30. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch speziell was für dich


 
 Schön schnell vor den anderen. Gut eingefangen 
Und am Trikot sieht man je drei Streifen, die auf das Sixpack darunter schließen lassen . Ich glaube ich sollte doch eine Bewerbung für den Tatortdreh schicken, nicht das der Juchhu da noch mit seinem Ergometer durchs Bild rollt


----------



## joscho (30. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und am Trikot sieht man je drei Streifen, die auf das Sixpack darunter schließen lassen .



Du machst das ganz richtig; so ein Sixpack ist wertvoll. Das muss gut geschützt werden


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder
> Für mich sind da potenzielle KBU Kandidaten bei:
> [/CENTER]



Jau...mein Reden. Gerade das hier find ich wirklich gut....noch ein wenig nachschärfen.....







....aber NEIN...das TEAM III nominiert ja nur Bilder auf denen der Himmel blauer als blau....die Biker schöner als alle Top-Models dieser Welt und Landschaften atemberaubender als....ja..als alle Landschaften dieses Planeten sind.


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jau...mein Reden. Gerade das hier find ich wirklich gut....noch ein wenig nachschärfen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na ganz so wild ist es ja nun auch nicht. Das Bild welches ich von Ralf gemacht und nominiert habe, ist auf Empfehlung eines Team III Members erfolgt...

Aber ich bin auch Deiner Meinung, das dieses hier dazugehört hätte.

So und jetzt ist Movie Time!
Popcorn und los geht´s


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Na ganz so wild ist es ja nun auch nicht. Das Bild welches ich von Ralf gemacht und nominiert habe, ist auf Empfehlung eines Team III Members erfolgt...
> 
> Aber ich bin auch Deiner Meinung, das dieses hier dazugehört hätte.
> 
> ...



Wie gut das es ein Kurzfilm ist  
Obwohl bei den Temps man ja sowieso nicht schlafen kann.

Aber ich probier das jetzt mal - Gutes Nächtle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie gut das es ein Kurzfilm ist
> Obwohl bei den Temps man ja sowieso nicht schlafen kann.
> 
> Aber ich probier das jetzt mal - Gutes Nächtle...


 
Ich komme gerade aus dem Kino. Man war das ein toller Film! Super Arbeit Jörg, reschpekt 
Ich hau mich jetzt auch hin, um 6 klingelt der Wecker schon wieder .


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade aus dem Kino. Man war das ein toller Film! Super Arbeit Jörg, reschpekt



Danke. Aber ich wollte Dir echt keine schlaflose Nacht bereiten


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2009)

*Ich war auch im Kino



 .........super joscho 




......Danke für die Mühe ​*


----------



## Jerd (2. Juli 2009)

Super Film (der gnädigerweise mein Zaudern am Steilstück nicht zeigt)! Und das Making-Of verstärkt noch mal meinen Respekt  vor eurer Tourvorbereitung


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Juli 2009)

Klasse Video! Da fährt man die Tour gleich nochmal. Und dann noch die wahnsinnige  Vorbereitung. Respekt! Danke nochmal.


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> der gnädigerweise mein Zaudern am Steilstück nicht zeigt



Und vieles andere auch nicht - nicht wahr tazz 
Vielleicht mache ich irgendwann ein "best of" 




> Und das Making-Of verstärkt noch mal meinen Respekt  vor eurer Tourvorbereitung


Es hat aber auch Beides (Vorbereitung & Tour) einen riesigen Spass gemacht.

Unser Versprechen von damals haben wir übrigens nicht eingehalten. Der Trail passte einfach nicht in das Streckenkonzept und die Anfahrt liegt bei deutlich über 20%. Aber irgendwann holen wir das nach.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## hama687 (2. Juli 2009)

was ist den dieser KBU? Und wo?


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2009)

Wo kann man denn die Kinokarte erwerben  ?

Oder schickt mir jemand einen psst-geheim-Link?

schöne Grüße!
Carsten


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht. Danke!!​



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ein toller Bericht. Aber auch der Film verdient ein ebenso großes Lob. Toll gemacht! 

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2009)

Ups. Gerade Du, als quasi Hauptdarsteller, hast den Link nicht bekommen  Das ist hart. Ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich den abgeschickt habe 
Hm, dann noch mal....




sun909 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die Kinokarte erwerben  ?
> 
> Oder schickt mir jemand einen psst-geheim-Link?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2009)

Waren heute im "Du weisst schon wo" unterwegs.





Bei über 30 Grad machen 1200 hm noch weniger Spass als sonst  Aber die Abfahrten waren klasse. Ich glaube, ich fahre dieses Jahr noch öfter da 

Ach, und diese Viecher nerven im Moment auch extrem


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ups. Gerade Du, als quasi Hauptdarsteller, hast den Link nicht bekommen  Das ist hart. Ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich den abgeschickt habe
> Hm, dann noch mal....



Danke, jetzt von euch beiden bekommen!

Super Film, eine schöne Erinnerung!

Das nächste Mal dann auch OHNE Waschmaschine und MIT Waffeln...

bis bald
Carsten


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, und diese Viecher nerven im Moment auch extrem



Ja das sind gemeine Aphidoidea ...........

Als Gärtner 

 hast damit wenig Spaß ! Dir tun die nix 

Aber auch das geht vorbei


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Waren heute im "Du weisst schon wo" unterwegs.
> 
> Bei über 30 Grad machen 1200 hm noch weniger Spass als sonst  Aber die Abfahrten waren klasse. Ich glaube, ich fahre dieses Jahr noch öfter da



Schei... war das warm heute.


----------



## Jajaja (2. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, und diese Viecher nerven im Moment auch extrem



Angeber!

Hatte letztens 'ne Zecke am Sack.


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Angeber!
> 
> Hatte letztens 'ne Zecke am Sack.



Photo????


----------



## Jajaja (2. Juli 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Photo????



*Das ... ... willst Du nicht wirklich sehen ... !!!!*


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Angeber!
> 
> Hatte letztens 'ne Zecke am Sack.



Prahlen kann jeder, Beweise müssen her  !


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Prahlen kann jeder, Beweise müssen her  !



Barbara
bring ihn nicht auf dumme Ideen​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Angeber!
> 
> Hatte letztens 'ne Zecke am Sack.




Los zeig


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Los zeig



Nicht du auch noch


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nicht du auch noch





Hä hä ......


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juli 2009)

Ihr macht noch so lange bis das...





...kommt!


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2009)

........ ich mach doch gar nix 

















hehehe


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2009)

*Wo gibt's den Film ???​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sagen , super Film  Danke Joscho für die Arbeit , hat bestimmt lange gedauert . 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine Team III Tour dieses Jahr.


----------



## joscho (3. Juli 2009)

Hi Sven,



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen , super Film  Danke Joscho für die Arbeit , hat bestimmt lange gedauert .



ging so. Es war ja nicht wirklich Foto- und Videowetter (die Kamera beschlug tlw. nach wenigen Sekunden ), weshalb die Bildauswahl überschaubar war. Allerdings mache ich das wirklich zu selten - es fehlt einfach die Übung.



> Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine Team III Tour dieses Jahr.



Hm, mal schauen ... Jetzt müssen wir erst mal andere/neue Gebiete explorern.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine Team III Tour dieses Jahr.



Sven, du bist maßlos.


----------



## BulliOlli (3. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> *Das ... ... willst Du nicht wirklich sehen ... !!!!*



Ich nicht...., aber die Damen hier VIELLEICHT????


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ich nicht...., aber die Damen hier VIELLEICHT????



Weißt du überhaupt wie alt der Mann ist?

Ralf-Paul bitte das Bild gegebenenfalls hier entsorgen Danke


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine Team III Tour dieses Jahr.



 Da bin ich dann aber dabei!!! 

LG
Yogi aus dem Wald


----------



## joscho (3. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie musste ich an uns Klausi denken 

*http://tinyurl.com/lsdq4q*
(Hatenight-Folge-45)

Aber Achtung. Nichts für Sensibelchen.


----------



## BulliOlli (3. Juli 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Irgendwie musste ich an uns Klausi denken
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/lsdq4q*
> (Hatenight-Folge-45)
> ...



Tja, hat er Recht oder hat er Recht???


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2009)

Ausflipper, der cholerische Delphin.


----------



## joscho (4. Juli 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Tja, hat er Recht oder hat er Recht???



Also wenn ich so wählen darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. Juli 2009)

War schön mit Dir





und mit Dir





und mit Dir





Danke Wolfgang 
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juli 2009)

Genau, schön wars. Danke Wolfgang fürs guiden.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Juli 2009)

Hier habt recht, es war eine schöne Tour am Glüder und dehn Wupper Bergen. Irgend wann fahren wir die Tour noch einmahl.  Vielleicht kommt der eine oder die andere nächsten mahl mit. Die 2 Weizen danach war auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juli 2009)

Klasse Tour hast Du da heute geguided, Wolfgang!
Super Trails und durchaus anspruchsvoll 



 















Auch wenn dem Guide dieser Trail eindeutig zu schwierig war, ... 





vielen Dank ... und die Tour schreit nach Neuauflage!


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2009)

War heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder da oben.



 



Im Vergleich zu gestern drei mal so viel KM bei drei mal weniger HM


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

Das sind doch Ölbilder die du im Museum Fotografiert hast.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2009)

Man darf doch nicht im Museum fotografieren


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn man das geschikt Anfängt, dann geht das. Soll ich dir das mahl zeigen. Deshalb hab ich die Schönsten Bilder bei mir hängen.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juli 2009)

Wir waren heute im Siegtal zur Familienbetreuung und Elternsprechtag.









29,75 Km, 118 Hm, Durchschnitt 14,9 Km/h

Die kleine Bea ist durchaus KFL-Wellness tauglich.





Nett wars, wenn auch voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2009)

Ja wohl 

*



  Super war´s  



*​
Danke für den netten Tag


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2009)

Da passt man mal kurz nicht auf ...... immer diese Paparazzi 

Aber schön war's. Die Kids haben später sogar im Hänger geschlafen 

Liebe Grüße 

Micha


PS: Den Wolle hammer später auch noch getroffen .... und die Bonnekessel-Schüler


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da passt man mal kurz nicht auf ...... immer diese Paparazzi
> 
> Aber schön war's. Die Kids haben später sogar im Hänger geschlafen
> 
> ...



 da waren wirklich viele heute unterwegs 


Deine Jungs im Hänger sehen aber auch wirklich süß aus 

Die Kinder von Renate und Frank hätten auch gerne geschlafen ....
Bea ist super gefahren


----------



## Delgado (5. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Deine Jungs im Hänger sehen aber auch wirklich süß aus



Der Linke wirkt etwas gelangweilt


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der Linke wirkt etwas gelangweilt



he he .... bis die beiden Mädels die Sache da entdeckt haben


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2009)

ups,
von wo aus seid ihr gestartet? Waren von 11.30-14.30 Uhr mit den Inlinern unterwegs von Hennef Richtung Rosbach und haben euch aber nicht gesehen... Oder standen wir jedes Mal an der falschen Bierbude  ?

Für das Wetter war es aber noch alles recht übersichtlich, kann aber auch an der Richtung gelegen haben...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ups,
> von wo aus seid ihr gestartet? Waren von 11.30-14.30 Uhr mit den Inlinern unterwegs von Hennef Richtung Rosbach und haben euch aber nicht gesehen... Oder standen wir jedes Mal an der falschen Bierbude  ?
> 
> Für das Wetter war es aber noch alles recht übersichtlich, kann aber auch an der Richtung gelegen haben...
> ...



..............................

​


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

hm, 
liebe Tazz, verstehst du mich nicht  ?

Meinte, dass es in Richtung Windeck recht übersichtlich von der Anzahl der Leute war, die unterwegs waren. In der Gegenrichtung war es deutlich voller.

Und bei dem Wetter hätten wir noch mehr Leute erwartet. 

So, jetzt verständlich  ?

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## joscho (13. Juli 2009)

Dopen bis zum Sieg 

Schaut eigentlich sich noch Jemand die pharmazeutische Grossveranstaltung an

Ich hoffe ja nur, dass Mister A wieder erwischt wird oder zumindest am Berg so richtig abgehangen wird.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juli 2009)

Nochmal spielen in den Wupperbergen













Leider etwas feucht. Bei Feuchtigkeit verliert diese Gegend leider ganz erheblich an flow.


----------



## joscho (16. Juli 2009)

Schöne Gegend, schönes Wetter - und eine tierisch quitschende Bremse 

Wer findet den 2. Biker 





Team III bei Marienheide


----------



## Tazz (16. Juli 2009)

*Hurra, ich war auch mal wieder dabei *​
und ich hab auch ein Suchbild .....



......

Wo ist die graue Maus ?


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2009)

Meine Bildchen sind voll ohne Suchen


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ....Bei Feuchtigkeit verliert diese Gegend leider ganz erheblich an flow.




Das täuscht. Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit...


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das täuscht. Alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit...



Nein ich meine jetzt nicht Inkontinenz, ich meine die Bodenverhältnisse.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wo ist die graue Maus ?



Hier wurde sie zuletzt gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (17. Juli 2009)

> Schöne Gegend, schönes Wetter - *und eine tierisch quitschende Bremse*



Namen bitte...


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juli 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Namen bitte...



Ich glaube sie heißt Louise Juicy?

Na auf jeden Fall nix mit Shimano.


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2009)

*Hach nee was ist das schön *





@ joscho  Du hättest sicher auch einen Kaffee bekommen


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juli 2009)

Heute waren wir im Ommerland. Nee hat der Jung et schön da.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juli 2009)

Ja, heute waren wir im Ommerland 





Sehr schöne Gegend da drüben,





mit Kuriositäten 





und vielen netten Trails, 









... auch wenn die Eingeborenen es mit der Trailpflege offenbar nicht immer so genau nehmen ... 









Leider war heute alles ziemlich vermatscht  und es haben nicht alle Mitfahrer die Tour überstanden 





aber im Sommer fahren wir da trotzdem noch mal ... 

Und zum Abschluß noch ein charakteristisches Sommer-2009 Bild 





Grüße
Ralf


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2009)

Liebe Team IIIer,
am Dienstag Lust auf alternative Sportarten und Grillen am Rhein?

Würden uns freuen, Termin ist im LMB 

schöne gruesse
Carsten


----------



## joscho (26. Juli 2009)

Hi Carsten,

am Dienstag betreibe ich schon "alternatives Radfahren". Mal nicht die ganz dicken Reifen. Sollte der Erftradweg mich rechtzeig ausspucken - was ich kaum glaube - und ich nicht völlig fertig bin, dann komme ich auf ein WP-Gewinner-Erfrischungsgetränk vorbei 

Gutes Nächtle
joerg



sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe Team IIIer,
> am Dienstag Lust auf alternative Sportarten und Grillen am Rhein?
> 
> Würden uns freuen, Termin ist im LMB


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (26. Juli 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



Ist ja krass, dass ihr den Trail überhaupt gefunden habt.
Ich dacht immer, der gehört zu den Wegen, die außer mir eh niemand fährt.
Ne wat is dat forum hier manchmal erleuchtend


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> am Dienstag ...
> 
> schöne gruesse
> Carsten



Kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Ist ja krass, dass ihr den Trail überhaupt gefunden habt.
> Ich dacht immer, der gehört zu den Wegen, die außer mir eh niemand fährt.
> Ne wat is dat forum hier manchmal erleuchtend



Sind halt nicht auf jeden zugeschnitten, deine Trails.


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2009)

Heute haben wir uns einwenig verstreut. Tazz und ich waren ein bisschen Panoramafahren bei Halver.


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ..bei Halver...


 
Da hätte ich allerdings ein gewisses Foto erwartet - etwas Kulturvermittlung  darf ja nun auch in einem Bike-Forum sein :


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2009)

Stimmt heute waren wir überall 



Aber heute hatte ich von diesem Herrn Gesellschaft 













und es war eine schöne Tour 





und eine Mühle 





und super Landschaft ...





und Teiche für Fische ...





Hoffe alle andern hatten auch soviel Spaß wie wir


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Da hätte ich allerdings ein gewisses Foto erwartet - etwas Kulturvermittlung  darf ja nun auch in einem Bike-Forum sein :



Wie wikipedia dir mitgeteilt hat, hat der "Halve Hahn" nichts mit dem Ort Halver zu tun. Also ist nix mit Kulturvermittlung - eher mit Kulturverfälschung.

Und da unser Fred später einmal (vermutlich sehr sehr viel später) von verschiedensten Organisationen als kulturell wertvoll eingestuft werden wird, können wir uns derartige Verfälschungen nicht leisten.


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Da hätte ich allerdings ein gewisses Foto erwartet - etwas Kulturvermittlung  darf ja nun auch in einem Bike-Forum sein :





haben wir aber leider nicht genossen .......  es gab bei uns Apfelpfannkuchen mit Zimt,Zucker und Vanilleeis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> es gab bei uns Apfelpfannkuchen mit Zimt,Zucker und Vanilleeis



..hmm, alleine dafür lohnt sich die Radelei!


----------



## Schnegge (27. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


>



Jetzt weiß ich auch, weshalb die immer diese komischen halben Gabeln verbauen. Mit normalen Gablen haben die Räder einen Rechtsdrang, der durch eine nach links wirkende Gabel (daher der Name Lefty) ausgeglichen werden muss 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tazz (27. Juli 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch, weshalb die immer diese komischen halben Gabeln verbauen. Mit normalen Gablen haben die Räder einen Rechtsdrang, der durch eine nach links wirkende Gabel (daher der Name Lefty) ausgeglichen werden muss
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



*
Ich wußte doch das die für irgend was gut sein muß ........

*​


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2009)

Alles liebe zu 
Deinem





Geburtstag 

Ralf @ Konfuzius

Auf das wir noch viele schöne Touren zusammen fahren werden 















​
Grüße Renate


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juli 2009)

Lieber TEAMkollege
alles Gute zum erreichen der ultimativen 
Antwort​


​


----------



## joscho (30. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

zum Geburtstag

alter Junge 





​


----------



## Delgado (30. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Rallef 

.... & vielleicht bis zum WE.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2009)

Ja Ralf ich wünsche dir alles gute !!


----------



## Ommer (31. Juli 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, heute waren wir im Ommerland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaum bin ich außer Landes, treibt ihr euch hier herum. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätte ich vorher schnell aufgeräumt. 

Wars denn sehr naß?


----------



## joscho (1. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Leuts,

was sind denn das für Temperaturen  Wenn sich das nicht ganz schnell ändert, dann fahre ich ja reflexartig Kreise in den Pausen 

Bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich außer Landes, treibt ihr euch hier herum. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätte ich vorher schnell aufgeräumt.
> 
> Wars denn sehr naß?



Es hatte was von Naafbachtal. Aufräumen wäre auch nicht von Nachteil gewesen.


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2009)

Achim   , wir sind dort Teilabschnitte gefahren die lange keine Radler mehr gesehen haben ..... Wege waren mit Ästen und Laub zum teil Unfahrbar  
Aber ne sehr schöne Gegend bei euch 


@joscho 

 jawohl da würde ich dann auch mitmachen ....

Bis später dann ....


----------



## Konfuzius (1. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn sich das nicht ganz schnell ändert, dann fahre ich ja reflexartig Kreise in den Pausen



Ich fürchte, auf _dem_ Weg ist nicht genug Platz für Kreise


----------



## joscho (1. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, auf _dem_ Weg ist nicht genug Platz für Kreise



Wohl wahr  Was für ein klasse Weg - beziehungsweise Pfad 

Mein Garmin sagt; 87 km, 1431 hm. Und irgendwie fühle ich mich auch so. Ich gehe jetzt Bubu machen - war ein langer Tag.


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2009)

*Team III bei Lisa 

*






*Auf dem Pfad *

Der Joscho 



Der Konfuzius 



und der ultra2 




Teilweise auch auf solchen Wegen .....







...... und noch ein Beweisfoto vom Runden drehen 







Ach ja  sehr sehr schöne Gegend  hin




und so sah es auf dem Rückweg aus .....








​
Grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2009)

Habe natürlich auch Bilder vom Besuch bei "Lisa". Muß ein ziehmlich sportliches Mädchen gewesen sein.


----------



## Konfuzius (2. August 2009)

Gestern fanden wir uns in aller Herrgottsfrühe und bei bestem Radwetter in Daun ein, um diesem Zeichen zu folgen (dem oberen ) ...





...  und endlich mal den legendären *Lieserpfad *kennenzulernen.

Los geht's!





Nach einem etwas schotterlastigen Anfang begannen kurz vor Manderscheid die schönen, aber teils auch schwierigen Trails ...













Natürlich nicht ohne die obligatorischen Rampen 









Die Lisa macht echt Laune 













Leider haben es auch diesmal wieder nicht alle geschafft ...  





Angekommen in Wittlich gab's die verdiente Pause, ...





und danach ging es vorbei an wilden Tieren  ...





... über den Maare-Mosel-Radweg ...





... zurück nach Daun.





Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert! 
Wer sich auf die Trails beschränken will, sollte die Gegend um Manderscheid ansteuern.
Ansonsten den ganzen Tag einplanen 
Danke an Herrn Sonntag für den veröffentlichten Track und - um Fragen vorzubeugen - ja, wir sind ihn richtig rum gefahren!


----------



## ultra2 (5. August 2009)

Auf den Spuren vom Handlampe (Drei Täler Tour 2008)

Mangels williger Mitfahrer mußte der Selbstauslöser mit.















 

 

 













 

 

 

 



Am Ende waren es 80 Km mit 1972 Hm. 

Schaff ich aber auch nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## sibby08 (5. August 2009)

80 Km und 1972 Hm. 
Respekt  

Mit Selbstauslöser kann man auch schöne Bilder machen, mir macht das auch immer wieder Spaß.

Und dieses hier wäre auch ein KBU Kandidat:





(Wenn auch Team interne Konkurenz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat denn die Tazz da für ein rotes Täschen an dem Rad. Ist das die Version von einer Frauenhandtasche


----------



## joscho (5. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Tazz da für ein rotes Täschen an dem Rad. Ist das die Version von einer Frauenhandtasche



Du weißt doch wie die Frauen so sind


----------



## Tazz (5. August 2009)

*Wow*


* super Bilder ultra2 *


............................und dazu auch noch bestes Wetter 

​
@ Kettenfresser das ist ein Erste Hilfe Büggel 

 und ich hab es als erster benutzt .......


----------



## Tazz (5. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du weißt doch wie die Frauen so sind



Von wegen .....

Wie Du bist schon zu Hause ???? Doch kein Eis?


----------



## joscho (5. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Von wegen .....
> 
> Wie Du bist schon zu Hause ???? Doch kein Eis?



Klar doch; Zwei Kugeln in der Waffel. Und dann einhändig um die Vollpfosten auf der Aachener - immer wieder spannend


----------



## ultra2 (5. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> 80 Km und 1972 Hm.
> Respekt
> 
> Mit Selbstauslöser kann man auch schöne Bilder machen, mir macht das auch immer wieder Spaß.
> ...



Danke Udo, danke.

Aber wir stellen ja schon das Siegerbild für den August.

Selbstauslöse Bilder haben den Vorteil, das man weiß, wann man den Bauch einziehen muß. Okay, das klappt auch nicht immer, aber es ist etwas einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke Udo, danke.
> 
> Aber wir stellen ja schon das Siegerbild für den August.
> 
> Selbstauslöse Bilder haben den Vorteil, das man weiß, wann man den Bauch einziehen muß. Okay, das klappt auch nicht immer, aber es ist etwas einfacher.


 
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft 

Probier mal einen Funk-Auslöser... nur so als Tip (da weisste genau wann Du den Bauch einziehen musst )
Hat mich auch geholfen (Bauch einziehen)


----------



## joscho (6. August 2009)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ihr mir einen Selbstauslöser übrig gelassen habt 









A modern chickenway...


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...
> @ Kettenfresser das ist ein Erste Hilfe Büggel
> 
> und ich hab es als erster benutzt .......​




Das hört man gerne  das du einen(  Erste Hilfe Büggel ) jetzt hast. Sicher ist sicher , schließlich passiert das schneller als du denkst ​


----------



## Tazz (6. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, dass ihr mir einen Selbstauslöser übrig gelassen habt


*
Sag mal Freundchen​* 



wo ist dein Helm ??? ansonsten hast Du auch sehr schöne Fotos gemacht ​



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das hört man gerne  das du einen(  Erste Hilfe Büggel ) jetzt hast. Sicher ist sicher , schließlich passiert das schneller als du denkst



Hach ja Sven, das ist für mich das beste


----------



## joscho (7. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> Sag mal Freundchen​*
> 
> 
> ...





Hm, ich hatte die Schilder 





des Rotary Clubs so verstanden, dass ich keinen Helm bräuchte 




Würde mich ja schon interessien aus welchem Interesse so ein Club solche Schilder aufhängt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und wer so marktschreierisch auftritt sollte eindeutig die Schutzwirkung von Fahrradhelmen bei Freizeitradlern im Alltag belegen können - ist nach meiner Kenntnis nicht mal den Herstellern gelungen.
Das Thema möchte ich aber HIER nicht diskutieren - da gibt es schon genug andere Stellen;
http://www.adfc.de/3217_1 (im wesentlichen mein Standtpunkt)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradhelm (besonders die weiterführenden Links)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401856 (für ganz lange Winterabende )​


----------



## joscho (8. August 2009)

Falls Jemand bei dem schlechten Wetter mal eine Alternative zum radeln sucht ...

http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2009/08/05


----------



## Konfuzius (8. August 2009)

*Was für ein Schei$sommer!!!  
In der Woche bei strahlender Sonne schwitzen im Büro und pünktlich zum Wochenende dieses Schrottwetter und alles wieder klatschnass *


----------



## Loriot76 (8. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Falls Jemand bei dem schlechten Wetter mal eine Alternative zum radeln sucht ...
> 
> http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2009/08/05



gut gemachtes Video, wird immer schwerer zu erkennen, ob fake oder nicht. Aber ich glaube, so wagemutig wird niemand sein.


----------



## joscho (14. August 2009)

Soderle, dass Wetter wird besser 

Mir geht ja so gerade das ganze Rumgezicke in diversen Freds, das Beschei$$en bei Umfragen usw. etwas auf den Keks. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust mit unserer Außenstelle und anderen netten Mitfahrern eine gemütliche Tour zu fahren.

Morgen ist Kultur angesagt (Abtei Brauweiler, kann ich nur empfehlen ). Sonntag dann beim lieben Sven einhaken  Die Tour klingt außenstellentauglich - also Sonja, wie isset  Es fehlt zwar die Erwähnung diverser Biergärten, aber dass bekommen wir schon noch geklärt


----------



## Conbey (14. August 2009)

Halli hallo Team III!!!

Wir wollten es natürlich nicht versäumen, euch auf unsere Best of Ville Tour aufmerksam zu machen!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8943

Ich hoffe ihr kommt zahlreich!! 

@Sibby 
Jetzt kannst du dein Versprechen, mal bei uns mitzufahren auch endlich einlösen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Ei der Daus, 
Joscho, wer ist dir denn heut morgen vor den Bug gelaufen  ?

Aufregen lohnt nicht, ist doch nur i-net und nicht das reale Leben...

Also lieber ein wenig fahren und/oder schrauben!

Hab da was von einem Schraub&Grill gehört, was euer Team nötig hat.

Wäret ihr denn auch bereit nach Hennef zu kommen?

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## Conbey (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wäret ihr denn auch bereit nach Hennef zu kommen?
> 
> schönen gruß
> Carsten



Du...die Tour ist schon laaaaannnnggggeee geplant! Frag mal den Sibby!!


----------



## joscho (14. August 2009)

Hi Carsten,



sun909 schrieb:


> Ei der Daus,
> Joscho, wer ist dir denn heut morgen vor den Bug gelaufen  ?



nö nö, Alles OK. Ich bin ganz entspannt. Höchstens etwas gelangweilt 



> Aufregen lohnt nicht, ist doch nur i-net und nicht das reale Leben...



Wie gesagt; ich reg mich gar nicht auf. Aber was hier zum Teil abgeht ist doch wirklich peinlich.
Und ich möchte das "reale Leben" gar nicht ohne i-net - nur manchmal 



> Also lieber ein wenig fahren und/oder schrauben!



Sag ich doch. Die gemütlichen Touren im erweiterten Kreis (ich möchte jetzt keine Namen aufzählen, da ich garantiert Jemanden vergessen würde) mit Biergartenbesuch, Berlinerverpflegung () usw. vermisse ich etwas. Und bevor wir alle in Kürze wieder Konkurrenten (hüstel) im WP sind, sollten wir gemeinsam fahren.



> Hab da was von einem Schraub&Grill gehört, was euer Team nötig hat.
> 
> Wäret ihr denn auch bereit nach Hennef zu kommen?



Logisch 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Hab da was von einem Schraub&Grill gehört, was euer Team nötig hat.
> 
> Wäret ihr denn auch bereit nach Hennef zu kommen?
> 
> ...



Wo ist eigentlich egal. Wer ist da schon interessanter. Ich hätte gerne eine Magurafachkraft dabei.


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Wie, ich reich dir nicht  ? 

Tsss...dann werde ich mich um die Magura-Fachkraft mal bemühen. 

Müßt ihr aber selber mal noch aktiv euch drum bewerben. 

Berliner kann ich auch mal wieder organisieren, aber nur, wenn sie diesmal auch verspeist werden 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2009)

> Ich hätte gerne eine Magurafachkraft dabei


Echt? Hier in der Gegend? Sowas!


----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie, ich reich dir nicht  ?
> 
> Tsss...dann werde ich mich um die Magura-Fachkraft mal bemühen.
> 
> ...



Carsten - natürlich reichst du, wenn du Magura-Gabeln travelln kannst. 

Trotzdem - Merlin kommst du auch?


Danke fürs Anbieten!!!


----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Echt? Hier in der Gegend? Sowas!



Man munkelt.


----------



## joscho (14. August 2009)

> Berliner kann ich auch mal wieder organisieren, aber nur, wenn sie diesmal auch verspeist werden


Du kannst auf mich zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (14. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Mir geht ja so gerade das ganze Rumgezicke in diversen Freds, das Beschei$$en bei Umfragen usw. etwas auf den Keks.



Als Cheffotograf des Forums solltest Du Dich auf Bilder beschränken und nicht auch noch im Lesen versuchen ^^


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2009)

> Trotzdem - Merlin kommst du auch?




Hab ich was verpasst? Gibt es schon einen konkreten Termin?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ei der Daus,
> Joscho, wer ist dir denn heut morgen vor den Bug gelaufen  ?
> 
> Aufregen lohnt nicht, ist doch nur i-net und nicht das reale Leben...
> ...


Wann  Wo  Wer


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2009)

Wenn es ein größerer Kreis werden soll, dann brauchen wir eine entsprechende Location...


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Soderle, dass Wetter wird besser
> ....
> . Sonntag dann beim lieben Sven einhaken  Die Tour klingt außenstellentauglich - also Sonja, wie isset  Es fehlt zwar die Erwähnung diverser Biergärten, aber dass bekommen wir schon noch geklärt



Welch ein Ehre  hier im Fred erwähnt zu werden 
Keine Angst es werden zwei Biergärten angefahren wenn gewünscht


----------



## ultra2 (14. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Welch ein Ehre  hier im Fred erwähnt zu werden



Und das wird ja nun wahrlich nicht jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Als Cheffotograf des Forums solltest Du Dich auf Bilder beschränken und nicht auch noch im Lesen versuchen ^^



Erläuter mal Deinen Satz 

 .... weil die besten Fotos mache ja wohl ich


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++
> 
> *(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
> Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!
> ...



*Ah ja " Werbung " 



Coole Seite habt ihr da zusammen geschustert *​


----------



## joscho (16. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Welch ein Ehre  hier im Fred erwähnt zu werden
> Keine Angst es werden zwei Biergärten angefahren wenn gewünscht



Sorry Sven, dies mal bleibt es bei der Erwähnung 
Termine, Wetter und Deine Startzeit passen nicht so richtig zusammen.

Euch viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## Tazz (16. August 2009)

Ja das finde ich auch sehr schade Sven  , da ich nur begrenzt Ausgang habe muß ich leider auch früher los .....


Ich wünsche allen Kettenfresserfahrerkandidaten viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## joscho (16. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Tour mit HCM, Wahnbachtalsperre und Drachenschanze (@Wingover, den echten Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen )





Schöner Aussklang mit Weizen, Abendsonne ...





... und Porschecabriofahrern


----------



## Konfuzius (16. August 2009)

Ja, heute haben wir das Traumwetter mal wieder in den etwas heimischeren Gefilden genutzt...

Ho Chi Minh









Steinbruch





Brückenpfeiler





Drachenschanze ... ähm ... Stachelberg









Schön warm war's!


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Hi,
hey, ihr ward in Hennefer Gefilden 

Habt ihr denn diesmal alle die Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze genommen oder den gefährlichen Chicken-Way vom letzten Mal genommen? 

Da war doch damals der einzige Sturz des Tages 

Schöne Grüße!
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (17. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hey, ihr ward in Hennefer Gefilden
> 
> Habt ihr denn diesmal alle die Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze genommen oder den gefährlichen Chicken-Way vom letzten Mal genommen?
> ...



Ich habe damals die richtige Abfahrt genommen!!!!

Diesmal allerdings haben die Tazz und ich es vorgezogen Aufgrund körperlicher und technischer Defizite (verkauf niemals dein Scott) eine "Teiltour" zu fahren. 

So haben wir, frei nach Ringelnatz, weise auf den letzten Teil der Reise verzichtet.

Daher auch nur Bildchen vom ersten Teil:


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Hm,
wo habe ich gesagt, dass du letztes Mal den Chickenway genommen hast  ?

Und warum hast du technische Probleme mit dem Radel??? Ggü. dem Scott bist du doch nicht groß im Nachteil, oder?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. August 2009)

Hallo Carsten,



sun909 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn diesmal alle die Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze genommen oder den gefährlichen Chicken-Way vom letzten Mal genommen?



Ja, wir Alle Beide 

Wobei ich ungefähr an der Stelle wo der Konfuse sich auf dem Bild befindet verweigert habe, und bis zur Aufnahmeposition gegraxelt bin. Ab da war es dann wieder fahrbar für mich.







> Da war doch damals der einzige Sturz des Tages



Lag aber, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, an der tückischen Vegetation, die die Renate festgehalten hat 

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Hi,
ja, an der Stelle habe ich mich auch schon einmal gut gewaffelt...

Wurde auf einmal sehr sehr schnell, und dann legt man lieber eine Notlandung hin 

Als Vegetation würde ich dat Tazz ja auch versuchen festzuhalten, charming!

30. steht übrigens, mehr Infos später...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Als Vegetation würde ich dat Tazz ja auch versuchen festzuhalten, charming!
> 
> 
> grüße
> sun909



*Ach, das ist aber Süß 

*


----------



## Konfuzius (17. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn diesmal alle die Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze genommen oder den gefährlichen Chicken-Way vom letzten Mal genommen?



Chickenway war uns zu gefährlich. Sind auf Nummer Sicher gegangen


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

So liebes TeamIII, 

es gibt nicht nur Leckerchen wie am 30., sondern auch hartes Training!

Der Herbst naht in vollen Zügen und bevor wir uns wie letzte Woche wieder Fango-Packungen auflegen, versuchen wir das schöne nördliche 7G doch mit allen Highlights noch einmal mitzunehmen...

Daher wird es auch etwas länger und etwas mehr HM geben als normal, alle weiteren Infos findet ihr hier:

9 Berge auf einen Streich!

Würde mich freuen, Euch dort zu sehen! 

Eine vorzeitige Abfahrt zum Rhein zum Milchkaffeetrinken ist problemlos möglich 

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2009)

Oh weh , das sind aber ne menge hm´s


----------



## sun909 (19. August 2009)

Ach Quatsch, 
tendenziell geht es ja fast die Hälfte bergab 

und ein Pausieren im Biergarten und Wiedereinstieg auf dem Rückweg (Löwenburger Hof) ist auch noch drin 

schöne gruesse
Carsten


----------



## joscho (19. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> und ein Pausieren im Biergarten und Wiedereinstieg auf dem Rückweg (Löwenburger Hof) ist auch noch drin



Aha, so langsam kommen wir der Sache doch näher


----------



## RennKröte (20. August 2009)

Moggääääääääääääääään 

Wollte nur mal was linken grad: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8982

 Und schon wieder weg 

Frohes Schwizten alle zusammen...

Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2009)

Ich drehe ich mal die Sache um ,
liebes Team III macht ihr am Sonntag irgentwas 
Leider ist der Termin wo ich mitfahren wollte gestrichen , daher habe ich Zeit


----------



## Tazz (20. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich drehe ich mal die Sache um ,
> liebes Team III macht ihr am Sonntag irgentwas
> Leider ist der Termin wo ich mitfahren wollte gestrichen , daher habe ich Zeit



Wenn ich mich beim Techniktraining am Samstag nicht schwer Verletze .... könnte es sein das ich am Sonntag auch was fahre


----------



## joscho (20. August 2009)

Abend Kröte 

wenn das Wetter gut ist und ich Jemanden finde, der mich zumindest ein Stück wieder Richtung Kölle mitnimmt, dann komme ich mit dem Radel (auch wenn noch gar kein WP ist ).

ciao...
joerg



RennKröte schrieb:


> Moggääääääääääääääään
> 
> Wollte nur mal was linken grad: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8982
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (20. August 2009)

Wie wärs denn hiermit:


----------



## joscho (21. August 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn hiermit:



Niemals


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Aha, so langsam kommen wir der Sache doch näher



Das ist gut und werte ich mal als Anmeldung 

schönes WE und viel Spass bei der Fall- äh Fahrtechnik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (21. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das ist gut und werte ich mal als Anmeldung
> 
> schönes WE und viel Spass bei der Fall- äh Fahrtechnik!



Sagen wir mal so; ich behalt es im Auge


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2009)

Feigling


----------



## RennKröte (21. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so; ich behalt es im Auge



Neneneneneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... 
Du bist eingetragen...nix mit im Auge behalten.
Du musst jetzt nur noch den Rest von Euch zwingen!!!!


----------



## RennKröte (21. August 2009)

Ach upsi.... 

Das war ja glaub ich nur auf die 9 Dingsbums da von Carsten bezogen....
Sorry 


Kröte


----------



## joscho (21. August 2009)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ach upsi....
> 
> Das war ja glaub ich nur auf die 9 Dingsbums da von Carsten bezogen....
> Sorry



Kein Problem. Ich tue mich im Moment auch etwas schwer den Überblick zu behalten


----------



## joscho (22. August 2009)

Habe heute wirklich was gelernt - nun heist es üben 

Gelernt habe ich auch, dass ein Bunny-Hop sehr hoch sein kann und das man den HCM wohl tatsächlich komplett fahren kann. Ich wollte es ja nicht glauben. Ist zwar heute Keinem gelungen, aber viel fehlte wahrlich nicht.

Meine Bilder des Tages (1. Teil )











































Vielen Dank an Jerome, Sven und alle Teilnehmer. Ich wünsche unserem Unfallopfer gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## BulliOlli (22. August 2009)

Schöne Pics bei Teil 1 - gestochen scharf, trotz der affenartigen Geschwindigkeit, mit der wir über den riiiiiesigen Baumstamm gefahren / gehüpft sind.

Aber heute Nachmittag war der Baumstamm doch noch viiiiiiel dicker, oder

Was kommt bei Teil 2? Die WIRKLICH guten Fahrer???


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Aber heute Nachmittag war der Baumstamm doch noch viiiiiiel dicker, oder
> 
> Was kommt bei Teil 2? Die WIRKLICH guten Fahrer???



Also ich hab hier einen richtig guten Fahrer 

Kettenfresser in Action ........ 




Bunnyhopp​
Ach nee 

was war das wieder super schön mit euch allen 

..... und danke an das Wollschwein für die Einzeleinweisung


----------



## abgehtdiepost (22. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mir mal ein Leihbike gegönnt, natürlich in der Farbe meines Brustbeutels, das versteht sich ja. Ehrensache.





Für morgen ist der Schutzengel auch dabei.


----------



## joscho (22. August 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mir mal ein Leihbike gegönnt, natürlich in der Farbe meines Brustbeutels, das versteht sich ja. Ehrensache.



Puh - das ist ja ne Augenpest  
Ob wir Dich so mitnehmen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (22. August 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mir mal ein Leihbike gegönnt, natürlich in der Farbe meines Brustbeutels, das versteht sich ja. Ehrensache.
> 
> 
> ...



Wollen wir hoffen das dein Schutzengel auch was kann.

Ansonsten, hässliches Rad. Aber schöner Brustbeutel.

Bis morgen

ultra2 wars - aber merkt man wahrscheinlich an der überaus moderaten und einfühlsamen Wortwahl


----------



## Solanum (22. August 2009)

Wo treffen wir Euch denn morgen?


----------



## joscho (22. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir Euch denn morgen?



Eisdiele oder Biergarten.


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir Euch denn morgen?



Oder aber 10.30h in Dernau am Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Delgado (22. August 2009)

10:34 Uhr ist mein Start in Herten auf Ewald.

Das wird eng.


----------



## Konfuzius (22. August 2009)

Fahr halt was schneller, Du schaffst das!
Chacka!


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> 10:34 Uhr ist mein Start in Herten auf Ewald.
> 
> Das wird eng.



Viel Erfolg in Herten

Was wird eng? Der Zeitrahmen oder Ewald?


----------



## joscho (22. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Was kommt bei Teil 2? Die WIRKLICH guten Fahrer???



Natürlich 







































​


----------



## joscho (22. August 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. August 2009)

Gestern waren wir Gast beim Kettenfresser - heute dann umgekehrt 





Und Alle zusammen wieder mal im Ahrtal





Auf Wegen, die diesen Namen nicht verdienen





Aber auch auf netten flowigen Trails





Wie immer sehr schön, wie immer sehr anstrengend. Und wie immer suchte Jürgen den Bodenkontakt - Gute Besserung auch an dieser Stelle


----------



## BulliOlli (23. August 2009)

schön war's


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> schön war's




*Und wo warst Du heute morgen ?? 
*
(leider haben wir es verpeilt Dich persönlich einzuladen ,schade , aber das nächste mal kommste mit )

Aber gestern war´s auch schön 

Gruß und so


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2009)

Ja, wir haben den Sven an der Ahr entlang geschleift.

Tapferes Kerlchen.


----------



## joscho (23. August 2009)

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Solanum* 

 
_Wo treffen wir Euch denn morgen?_



joscho schrieb:


> Eisdiele oder Biergarten.



Also, *wir *waren im Biergarten - genauer gesagt in Biergärten, und in der Eisdiele auch. Aber wo wart ihr


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben den Sven an der Ahr entlang geschleift.



...mir fehlt da eine Genehmigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir fehlt da eine Genehmigung...



Ich dachte 

  die hat der Konfuse neulich beim Gespräch unter vier Augen bei Dir abgeholt


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir fehlt da eine Genehmigung...



Kann ich dir sicher geben.

Welche brauchste denn?


----------



## joscho (23. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir fehlt da eine Genehmigung...



Deswegen haben wir das ja auch gemacht.


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Solanum*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte zwei Eis , eines mit viel Eierlikör  einen Käsekuchen , 3x Radler  einen Milchkaffee  und ein Alkohlfreies Weizen .....


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg in Herten
> 
> Was wird eng? Der Zeitrahmen oder Ewald?





@Jens: Danke für die Wünsche, war schön auf Ewald

@Tazzi: super schönes Shirt

@Joscho: wir waren auf Ewald beim NRW Cup und dannach Völlerei bei Solanums Mama...

Gruß Micha und Iris


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich dachte
> 
> die hat der Konfuse neulich beim Gespräch unter vier Augen bei Dir abgeholt



...ja....schon....habe ihm aber extra gesagt das diese Genehmigung nicht übertragbar ist.


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ja....schon....habe ihm aber extra gesagt das diese Genehmigung nicht übertragbar ist.



hmmmm ..... 
Das müssen wir beide aber mal etwas näher besprechen


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Tazzi: super schönes Shirt
> 
> Gruß Micha und Iris



Ja, und ich bin mit dem Shirt auch viel schneller als sonst 
ich fahr bald in eurer Liga .....


----------



## Konfuzius (23. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ja....schon....habe ihm aber extra gesagt das diese Genehmigung nicht übertragbar ist.



Dafür war ich ein wenig exploren 
Den Trail, von dem wir neulich sprachen, scheint es wirklich zu geben. Zumindest den unteren Teil.
Hier das Ende - genau an der erwarteten Stelle.









Vielleicht nicht spektakulär, aber wenn die ganze Strecke von oben so ist, trotzdem ganz nett...

Für den Einstieg muss man vielleicht mal von unten hoch


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ja....schon....habe ihm aber extra gesagt das diese Genehmigung nicht übertragbar ist.



Ach Uwe, Uwe... 

Hört denn so gar keiner auf dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja, und ich bin mit dem Shirt auch viel schneller als sonst
> ich fahr bald in eurer Liga .....



Ach so geht das. Da hohl ich mir doch direkt Shirt und Hose. Gibt es auch Socken von denen


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach so geht das. Da hohl ich mir doch direkt Shirt und Hose. Gibt es auch Socken von denen



Nee nee nee , keine Socken


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja, und ich bin mit dem Shirt auch viel schneller als sonst
> ich fahr bald in eurer Liga .....



Ich nehme das komplette Set 2 x. In XXXL. 
Einmal für bergauf, einmal für bergab.

Danke


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dafür war ich ein wenig exploren
> Den Trail, von dem wir neulich sprachen, scheint es wirklich zu geben. Zumindest den unteren Teil.
> Hier das Ende - genau an der erwarteten Stelle.
> 
> ...



Interessant, wenn man die Sache mal ein wenig fegen tut könnte das Teil sogar Spass machen. 
Am Besten also: Schön publik machen, das dort mal ein paar  Biker her fahren....das macht den Weg frei..


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2009)

> Ich hatte zwei Eis
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh oh, da waren ja mind. 1500 Hm nötig, um wieder auf ne schwarze Null zu kommen...


----------



## joscho (24. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Joscho: wir waren auf Ewald beim NRW Cup und dannach Völlerei bei Solanums Mama...
> 
> Gruß Micha und Iris



@Micha Glückwunsch zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Iris Keine Lust gehabt


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> @Micha Glückwunsch zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 

Startzeiten der Frauen beim SKS Cup 8:00 oder so


----------



## joscho (24. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Startzeiten der Frauen beim SKS Cup 8:00 oder so



Hm, OK verstehe 
So hatten alle Teilnehmerinen einen Platz auf dem Treppchen garantiert.


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hm, OK verstehe
> So hatten alle Teilnehmerinen einen Platz auf dem Treppchen garantiert.



So in etwa. Wer aufsteht gewinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> So in etwa. Wer aufsteht gewinnt



Mist, bin am So aufgestanden und hatte am Ende der Tour nicht das Gefühl des Sieges. Falsches Trikot?


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> mist, bin am so aufgestanden und hatte am ende der tour nicht das gefühl des sieges. Falsches trikot?



:d


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2009)

Da unser Jürgen heute wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs war, würde ich es begrüßen wenn er sich mal kurz meldet ob alles okay ist. Das sollte generell nach jeder Tour machen bei der er nicht unter unserer Obhut fährt. Man schläft einfach ruhiger.


----------



## Konfuzius (24. August 2009)

Zum Abschluss des langen Fully-Testwochenendes sind wir noch mal schön in die Wupperberge gefahren.





Ganz ohne Bodenkontakte


----------



## sibby08 (24. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da unser Jürgen heute wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs war, würde ich es begrüßen wenn er sich mal kurz meldet ob alles okay ist. Das sollte generell nach jeder Tour machen bei der er nicht unter unserer Obhut fährt. Man schläft einfach ruhiger.



Wenn es noch das Speci ist, kannst Du Dich ganz beruhigt schlafen legen, was soll da schon passieren?


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn es noch das Speci ist, kannst Du Dich ganz beruhigt schlafen legen, was soll da schon passieren?



Gestern wars mit diesem "Speziellen".

@Konfuser - Danke, das beruhigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (24. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gestern wars mit diesem "Speziellen".
> 
> @Konfuser - Danke, das beruhigt.



Gut, so ein Specielles will auch gezähmt sein, das kann bei schönen Trails voller Übermut schon mal durchgehen (das will nur spielen )


----------



## joscho (25. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn es noch das Speci ist, kannst Du Dich ganz beruhigt schlafen legen, was soll da schon passieren?



Es geht nicht um das Speci, sondern um den Speci


----------



## BulliOlli (25. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Und wo warst Du heute morgen ??
> *
> (leider haben wir es verpeilt Dich persönlich einzuladen ,schade , aber das nächste mal kommste mit )
> 
> ...



Würde mich sehr freuen Ahrtal wäre auch sehr schön gewesen; wollte mich aber auch nicht aufdrängen. 

Aber Sonntag war sowieso familyday angesagt: Flugtag in Hangelar - ohne Bike, aber auch sehr schön


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Aber Sonntag war sowieso familyday angesagt: Flugtag in Hangelar - ohne Bike, aber auch sehr schön




Ach ja , das ist gut zu lesen  

Wir werden uns bessern .......


----------



## Konfuzius (25. August 2009)




----------



## abgehtdiepost (25. August 2009)

Hallöchen, bei mir ist alles im grünen Bereich, diese Farbe zeichnet sich auch an einigen Körperstellen ab. Wer nichts ausprobiert kommt auch nicht weiter.
Der Schaden am Bike war zwar größer als die Leihgebühr, aber so ist das im Leben, es geht voran. Man muß ja schließlich einen Beitrag gegen die Wirtschaftkrise leisten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. August 2009)

@Konfuzius
Da kann ich jetzt leider nicht widerstehen -> 8 years of great packaging design end


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2009)

Nee, wegen einer 5-Minuten-Schmiererei leg ich mir jetzt keinen Mac zu 
Außerdem haben wir für _professionelle _Bildbearbeitung ja schon eine Abteilung in TEAM III 


PS: Guckst Du "Squirrelizer"


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...mir fehlt da eine Genehmigung...



Was muss ich hier lesen , bin quasi illegal eingereist 
Nein nein nein , und dabei habe ich doch das Finale des MBKTDIA ( Mifahren Beim Kompletten Team Drei Im Ahrtal ) fast gewonnen . Nachdem ich in den Recall kam und da eine gute Leistung abgeliefert habe stand dem Finale nichts mehr im Weg . 
Gut das ich einige Jury Mitglieder mit einer Fahrtechnikrunde "bestechen"  konnte . So stand dem Ausflug nichts mehr im Wege , bis auf die Genehmigung . Man sagte mir aber das das kein Problem sei, und jetzt das.

Ich hoffe Herr Handlampe macht eine Ausnahmen ( nehme ja auch schon einen Kalender ) und stellt mir eine "Green Card" aus 
___________________________________________________________

So liebes (komplettes ) TEAM III , es hat mit sehr viel Spass gemacht , auch wenn die Berge da was höher sind als in der WH  . Die Gegend ( falls ich die Green Card erhalte ) werde ich mir dann mal öffters anschauen . 
Danke das Ihr mich die Berge hoch geschleift habt und runter hat es doppelt soviel Spass gemacht. Aber Spitzkehren muss ich noch vieeeel Üben . 

Bis dahin 

P.S.
Fotos habe ja die Anderen schon genug gemacht 
P.P.S
Aber es gab auch Stellen wo das Team III nicht weiter wusste und ich weiterhelfen konnte


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



das fünfte Teammitglied sieht aber anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> das fünfte Teammitglied sieht aber anders aus


Findste? 
Der erste Gedanke war, als ich das Bild sah _"Die vier Söhne der Katie Elder"._ Ok, Renate paßt da nicht so rein, aber .... hat was. Die 4 von der Tankstelle könnten es auch sein . Oder aber, die 4, die beweisen wollen, daß sie besser den Baum durch nagen als ihr Kumpel im Vordergrund   
Wie war das nochmal, wann wolltet Ihr uns auf eine Tour einladen?


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal, wann wolltet Ihr uns auf eine Tour einladen?



Am 27.6.09 wollten wir auf eine Tour einladen.
Dafür hatten wir extra obigen Baum durchgenagt.


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Am 27.6.09 wollten wir auf eine Tour einladen.
> Dafür hatten wir extra obigen Baum durchgenagt.



Nicht nur wollten, wir haben sogar.


----------



## BulliOlli (26. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



Ich glaube, der lustiger Kerl im Vordergrund war vor kurzem in der Süddeutschen. 
Aber bei euch passt er auch sehr gut


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der lustiger Kerl im Vordergrund war vor kurzem in der Süddeutschen.
> Aber bei euch passt er auch sehr gut



Papier stammt ja aus Holz ist halt nur weicher


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der lustiger Kerl im Vordergrund war vor kurzem in der Süddeutschen.



Der Hintergrund zum Vordergrund: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,643943,00.html


----------



## BulliOlli (27. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund zum Vordergrund: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,643943,00.html



genau


----------



## Tazz (29. August 2009)

*War denn gar niemand heute fleissig ????

*


----------



## Solanum (29. August 2009)

also ich war: schwimmen, Essen (sehr wichtig!!), Spazieren, Essen (wieder sehr wichtig!!) und habe nen kleinen Tisch geschleppt...

war sicher nicht das was Du hören wolltest... 

kommt ihr morgen zu Kettenfresser?

was ist euer Plan? wo trifft man euch?

Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Herr Handlampe macht eine Ausnahmen ( nehme ja auch schon einen Kalender ) und stellt mir eine "Green Card" aus
> 
> . Die Gegend ( falls ich die Green Card erhalte ) werde ich mir dann mal öffters anschauen .



KEIN PROBLEM

Kannst ja auch mal bei uns mitfahren....wir fahren die Trails auch "richtig" rum. Das Team III braucht ja dann doch schon mal einen Hinweis um die Trails runter zu fahren, statt hoch zu schieben


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> KEIN PROBLEM
> 
> Kannst ja auch mal bei uns mitfahren....wir fahren die Trails auch "richtig" rum. Das Team III braucht ja dann doch schon mal einen Hinweis um die Trails runter zu fahren, statt hoch zu schieben



Wenn das schööööönnnn langsam  ist kein Problem


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wenn das schööööönnnn langsam  ist kein Problem



...kommt auch schon mal vor....man wird ja nicht jünger...


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...kommt auch schon mal vor....man wird ja nicht jünger...



Hmmm,
aber Streckenlänge sowie Höhenmeter sind ja bei euch nicht ohne


----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> also ich war: schwimmen, Essen (sehr wichtig!!), Spazieren, Essen (wieder sehr wichtig!!) und habe nen kleinen Tisch geschleppt...
> 
> war sicher nicht das was Du hören wolltest...
> 
> ...



Fleißig, fleißig.

Kann ich nicht mithalten. Habe heute ledeglich mein erstes Saisonspiel absolviert. Reicht aber. Radfahren ist ja momentan nicht so, da mein Fully zu Canndings geschickt ist und mein Hardtail erstmal morgen geländetauglich hergerichtet werden muß.

Morgen beim Sven können wir nicht, da wir zum Schrauben verabredet sind. Euch aber viel Spass, wir werden ihn sicher auch haben.

Vielleicht siehts nächstes Wochenende besser aus.

Dir viel Erfolg beim Start in der Schweiz.


----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wenn das schööööönnnn langsam  ist kein Problem



Denk daran Sven, du verbringst eine Menge Zeit beim Warten auf Reparaturen...und... es wird auch mal gerne jemand zurückgelassen.

Trails runter kann jeder. Wir erweitern Horizonte.

Aber ich gebe zu, das die Tomburger schon schöne Touren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (29. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> kommt ihr morgen zu Kettenfresser?



Nö, morgen wird nicht geradelt. Wir können dem Sven ja nicht schon wieder auf den Keks gehen 



> was ist euer Plan? wo trifft man euch?



Hm, vielleicht nächste Woche Samstag in der Sieglinde  Wir sind in der Gegend beim Fahrtechnikkurs. 
Wenn schon nicht gemeinsam radeln, dann wenigstens gemeinsam saufen 

Viel Spaß Euch morgen
joerg


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> also ich war: schwimmen, Essen (sehr wichtig!!), Spazieren, Essen (wieder sehr wichtig!!) und habe nen kleinen Tisch geschleppt...
> 
> war sicher nicht das was Du hören wolltest...
> 
> ...



Hallo Schweizermädchen 



Ich glaube ich hab gestern auch nur ..... gegessen 



...... Kettenfresser wäre auch schön 

 ,aber heute ist Schrauben angesagt ( also* ich *kann *faulenzen* 

 und *essen *

 ...) und die andern müssen ackern oder schrauben






Handlampe schrieb:


> ...kommt auch schon mal vor....man wird ja nicht jünger...



Da sagst Du was....... 





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> aber Streckenlänge sowie Höhenmeter sind ja bei euch nicht ohne



Wir könnten *nur * gemeinsam das Trüppchen der TT Fracktion bremsen 



Grüße
Renate


----------



## Redfraggle (30. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Denk daran Sven, du verbringst eine Menge Zeit beim Warten auf Reparaturen...und... es wird auch mal gerne jemand zurückgelassen.



Einspruch!
Das sind bloße Gerüchte, entspricht nicht der Wahrheit und wird hier von 
mir vehement zurückgewiesen.
Das TT ist sehr rücksichtsvoll!


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2009)

> ( also* ich *kann *faulenzen*
> 
> und *essen *
> 
> ...) und die andern müssen ackern oder schrauben




Das glaubst du...


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das glaubst du...






ja sicher .....​


----------



## sibby08 (30. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Hm, vielleicht nächste Woche Samstag in der Sieglinde  Wir sind in der Gegend beim Fahrtechnikkurs.
> Wenn schon nicht gemeinsam radeln, dann wenigstens gemeinsam saufen
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch morgen
> joerg


 
Gibt es dazu nähere Infos? Wird Zeit mich mal wieder ein wenig mehr zu aktivieren bevor zum Winterspeck noch der Sommerspeck kommt. 
In *Fahrgemeinschaften* (ja ich habe es gefunden ) steht nichts.


----------



## joscho (30. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ( also* ich *kann *faulenzen*
> 
> und *essen *
> 
> ...) und die andern müssen ackern oder schrauben




Moment!
*Du *machst doch das Essen, servierst die kalten Getränke und räumst nachher auf  Und zwischendurch bist *Du *unsere Bikewaschanlage


----------



## joscho (30. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu nähere Infos?



Nö, bisher nicht.



> Wird Zeit mich mal wieder ein wenig mehr zu aktivieren bevor zum Winterspeck noch der Sommerspeck kommt.



Es wird einfach mal wieder Zeit in großer, geselliger Runde eine gemütliche Panoramatour zu radeln. Aber die Hennefer Fraktion schwächelt da etwas 



> In *Fahrgemeinschaften* (ja ich habe es gefunden ) steht nichts.



Ist ein Fortsetzungskurs. Also nur für Leute, die auch den ersten Teil mitgemacht haben. Aber ich möchte dem Übungsleiter da nicht in die Parade fahren und schweige deshalb still 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Moment!
> *Du *machst doch das Essen, servierst die kalten Getränke und räumst nachher auf  Und zwischendurch bist *Du *unsere Bikewaschanlage




*Hääääääh ?*

*Da hast Du was falsch verstanden ..........*

 (guter Witz)



..........Aber ich war gerade wählen  wenn das mal keine Fleisspunkte gibt


----------



## sibby08 (30. August 2009)

> Es wird einfach mal wieder Zeit in großer, geselliger Runde eine gemütliche Panoramatour zu radeln. Aber die Hennefer Fraktion schwächelt da etwas


 
Ich wollte ja noch mal die Hanfbachtaltour irgendwann wiederholen. Aber vorher muss ich die ausgefallene Siegburg-Tour für die Just-for-fun Ville riders mal guiden (wo ihr natürlich auch dazukommt).



> Ist ein Fortsetzungskurs. Also nur für Leute, die auch den ersten Teil mitgemacht haben. Aber ich möchte dem Übungsleiter da nicht in die Parade fahren und schweige deshalb still


 
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja einen Insider Tip, wo das ganze dann stattfindet. Ich könnte mich verstecken und unauffällig Paparazzi Bilder schießen ). Ich kenne da auch einen Abnehmer der sich jeden Monat über neues Material freut. Aber pssst! Nicht weitersagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja einen Insider Tip, wo das ganze dann stattfindet. Ich könnte mich verstecken und unauffällig Paparazzi Bilder schießen ). Ich kenne da auch einen Abnehmer der sich jeden Monat über neues Material freut. Aber pssst! Nicht weitersagen




Du mußt mich vertreten  ich kann nämlich nächstes WE schon wieder nicht 

Interesse ?


----------



## sibby08 (31. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du mußt mich vertreten  ich kann nämlich nächstes WE schon wieder nicht
> 
> Interesse ?


 
Interesse ja, aber der Samstag ist jetzt wohl verplant für die JFFR. 
Nicht das Du noch so endest wie ich. Hier was, da was oder auch einfach mal keine Lust .


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Interesse ja, aber der Samstag ist jetzt wohl verplant für die JFFR.
> Nicht das Du noch so endest wie ich. Hier was, da was oder auch einfach mal keine Lust .



Nee nee nee .....

Ich hab noch andere Dinge die ich erledigen muß  da muß das Rad dann leider doch in der Ecke stehen .....

Schulfest meiner Tochter ..... und mal wieder* ESSEN *

Und Udo ich hab noch keine neue Küche


----------



## sibby08 (1. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee nee .....
> 
> ...
> Und Udo ich hab noch keine neue Küche


 
Ich ja auch nicht mehr, die ist ja schon 1/2 Jahr alt


----------



## joscho (5. September 2009)

Vor wenigen Stunden im strömenden Regen den Fahrtechnikkurs verlassen, und nun bei schönstem Sonnenschein diesen Beitrag tippen. Ist schon ein wenig aprillig 

Also, es traffen sich mal wieder ein paar Wetteroptimisten und -unerschrockene zum lernen im Wald.





Und während die Eine versuchte, die Steine aus dem Weg zu räumen, hüpften andere fröhlich rum.







Hier ging  es mehr um Flug- denn Fahrtechnik 





Manche einsam im Hochgebirge und andere bei der Gruppentherapie







Bis dahin war das Wetter noch mein Freund. Auf dem Bild oben ist aber schon zu erkennen, dass sich das schnell ändern sollte.

Und nach heftigem Regen ging es dann so weiter







Ich bedanke mich beim Veranstalter, den Trainern und allen Mitfahrern.
joerg


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2009)

Hey Sven,

schön das wir uns noch kurz getroffen haben, das nächstemal bitte bei schönem Wetter und etwas länger! Denk mal an mich!!!

Gruß an den Rest, konnte mir leider nicht alle Namen merken!

LG

Yogi


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Und während die Eine versuchte, die Steine aus dem Weg zu räumen, hüpften andere fröhlich rum.



Und?

Hat der Klügere am Ende nachgegeben?


----------



## joscho (6. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Hat der Klügere am Ende nachgegeben?



Sagen wir mal so; der Stein war auch nachher noch da


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Hat der Klügere am Ende nachgegeben?



Ich weiß es nicht. Aber dies ist mir zugespielt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2009)

Gestern auf dem Rheinsteig zwischen Linz und Königswinter.

Die mangelhaft lackierte Sitzstrebe hat zumindest gehalten.


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Aber dies ist mir zugespielt worden






psssssssssssst


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Aber dies ist mir zugespielt worden


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2009)

.... ich bin entsetzt


----------



## joscho (10. September 2009)

An alle *Finale*sten,

macht die Trails nicht kaputt und kommt am Stück zurück  Nehmt Sonnecreme mit heul, habt viel Spaß und benehmt Euch anständig.

@Ralf
Nimm den Frottee Schlafanzug mit. Es soll in der 2. Woche deutlich kühler werden. Und Jung, ruf an - damit wir wissen das Du gut angekommen bist 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (11. September 2009)

*@ Konfuzius 

 , 
ich wünsche euch super Wetter

 ,

viel vergnügen 


und keine Unfälle 



.... und kommt alle wieder Gesund und munter an 

*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. September 2009)

Kinners,
wie schaut es denn aus mit euch am Sonntag?

Dürfen wir jemanden von euch begrüßen zu unserer "kleinen" Runde? Tempo wird entspannt, technisch eher kniffliger, aber mit genug Möglichkeiten zu schmerzfreien ChickenWays...

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## joscho (11. September 2009)

Die 1200 hm am Dienstag im 7GB fand ich schon recht heftig. Da schrecken mich Deine 1500+ schon etwas. Besonders in Kombination mit meiner leichten Erkältung.
Kurz gesagt; ich weiß noch nicht und will mich da (noch) nicht festlegen.


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2009)

Vorher abfahren ist an der Strecke jederzeit möglich.

Je nachdem, wie fit ICH nach vier Wochen ohne Rad bin, wird auch der ein oder andere HM ausgelassen 

Schau wie es dir geht, würd mich freuen, wenn ihr dabei wäret. 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Konfuzius (11. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *@ Konfuzius
> 
> ,
> ich wünsche euch super Wetter
> ...



Danke, wir werden uns bemühen 
Viel Spaß bei Euren Touren hier und bis in 2 Wochen!


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Danke, wir werden uns bemühen
> Viel Spaß bei Euren Touren hier und bis in 2 Wochen!



Auch von mir:

Viel Spaß und kommt gesund zurück​


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch von mir:
> 
> Viel Spaß und kommt gesund zurück​



und mach schöne Fotos


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vorher abfahren ist an der Strecke jederzeit möglich.
> 
> Je nachdem, wie fit ICH nach vier Wochen ohne Rad bin, wird auch der ein oder andere HM ausgelassen
> 
> ...



Sorry Carsten aber weder Wetter noch Rücken lassen die richtige Motivation aufkommen. Euch viel Spass und das ihr trocken bleibt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vorher abfahren ist an der Strecke jederzeit möglich.
> 
> Je nachdem, wie fit ICH nach vier Wochen ohne Rad bin, wird auch der ein oder andere HM ausgelassen
> 
> ...



Wir werden uns jetzt mal in besagtes Gebiet begeben und mal schauen ob wir uns nicht rein zufällig für ein oder zwei Berge anschließen. Sofern wir den Haufen irgendwo antreffen. Theoretisch nur der Geräuschkulisse nach


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir werden uns jetzt mal in besagtes Gebiet begeben und mal schauen ob wir uns nicht rein zufällig für ein oder zwei Berge anschließen. Sofern wir den Haufen irgendwo antreffen. Theoretisch nur der Geräuschkulisse nach



Viel Spaß und grüß alle von mir


----------



## sun909 (14. September 2009)

Tazz:
LR für vorne gefällig? Mavic MTB Disc Lefty Vorderrad Crossmax SLR Disc - Modell 08?

Dann bitte bei mir oder Merlin melden 

Ansonsten habe ich gehört, dass ihr gestern noch im 7G unterwegs waret? Oder war das nur die gute Absicht 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten habe ich gehört, dass ihr gestern noch im 7G unterwegs waret? Oder war das nur die gute Absicht
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Nö, waren wir nicht. Bestand beim gestrigen Wetter auch keine Absicht.


----------



## Tazz (14. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tazz:
> LR für vorne gefällig? Mavic MTB Disc Lefty Vorderrad Crossmax SLR Disc - Modell 08?
> 
> Dann bitte bei mir oder Merlin melden
> ...



Wow  sowas könnt ihr beschaffen ??

Was solls denn kosten ?

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wow  sowas könnt ihr beschaffen ??
> 
> Was solls denn kosten ?
> 
> ...



Was muss ich hier lesen Renate  das Laufrad ist es , und ich hatte auf die Bremse getippt


----------



## Konfuzius (14. September 2009)

Mahlzeit, Kollegen!

Schoene Gruesse aus Finale!
Weiss noch nicht, wie ich hier Fotos hochladen kann, aber wenn ichs rausfinde, poste ich hier mal was. 
Echt lohnenswert, die Trails hier 

PS: Bisher keine Verletzungen


----------



## Tazz (14. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, Kollegen!
> 
> Schoene Gruesse aus Finale!
> Weiss noch nicht, wie ich hier Fotos hochladen kann, aber wenn ichs rausfinde, poste ich hier mal was.
> ...



Alter Junge 

Was für eine freude 

Und immer schön auf dem Weg bleiben .....



Liebe Grüße
Renate

@Kettenfresser  man hat doch immer mehrere Baustellen ...


----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, Kollegen!
> 
> Schoene Gruesse aus Finale!
> Weiss noch nicht, wie ich hier Fotos hochladen kann, aber wenn ichs rausfinde, poste ich hier mal was.
> ...



Schön das es schön ist.

Die Trails sind doch sicher nicht besser als Röhrentrail, Matschetrail, Juchhutrail...

Dann euch allen noch viel Spass, gutes Wetter (sowas haben wir hier ja nicht, also weder Spass noch gute Wetter) und das alles heil bleibt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. September 2009)

Wie paradox, den Schalk im Nacken und doch keinen Spaß. Oder ist das die neue Generation der 0 Bock Gesellschaft?


----------



## Tazz (19. September 2009)

Tja da waren wir mal wieder Unterwegs 

Am Ziel vorbeigeschossen 





Den Stuhl links liegen gelassen ....





Durch´s Gestrüpp 





Am Wasser vorbei 





Aber bei Heino Kaffee trinken 





Den Jungs beim Wettstreit zugesehen ............







Danke Jungs für einen angenehmen Tag im Wald ​

 und 



Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (20. September 2009)

Von mir auch ein paar Bildchen zu gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, zurück vom AlpenCross 2009 Die DÖSI s 
Karin Lissy Ines Klaus und Jens.
DÖSI steht für DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweizItalien

Hier findet Ihr eine kleine DiaShow.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Paritzsch/AX2009#slideshow/5380949340050896050







das war ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.

Gute Nacht 

Lg Jens


----------



## Tazz (26. September 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> das war ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
> 
> Lg Jens



*Der Neid ist euch gewiss ...*
sieht nach ner menge Spaß ,Abenteuer, schicke Landschaft und Wiederholungszwang aus...

 

Sehr feines Filmschen 


​
Grüße
Renate


----------



## joscho (27. September 2009)

Bin gerade über eine sehr interessante Software (Windows) für Freunde der Zahlenspielereien und/oder GPS-Tracks gestolpert; SportTracks (http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks/).

Der genaue Einsatzbereich ist gar nicht so einfach zu beschreiben. Ich würde mal sagen irgendwo zwischen Aktivitätsaufzeichnung und Trainingsverwaltung  Mir gefällt auf Anhieb die einfache Bedienung, das man vieles weglassen kann (ich messe keinen Blutdruck, Körperfett oder HF), die direkte Integration von Google Maps, die vielen statistischen Auswertungen, die offene Architektur (Plugins)  und viele viele Kleinigkeiten. Nur das Geotagging will mir noch nicht gelingen 

Ist übrigens nicht nur für Radler (ich glaube Läufer setzen es viel mehr ein) - und natürlich kostenlos (sonst würde ich es hier nicht erwähnen).

So, und nun wieder was zum eintragen "erarbeiten" 
joerg

P.S.: Die Soft selbst ist mehrsprachig. Das Forum sehr aktiv.


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Bin gerade über eine sehr interessante Software (Windows) für Freunde der Zahlenspielereien und/oder GPS-Tracks gestolpert; SportTracks (http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks/).
> 
> Der genaue Einsatzbereich ist gar nicht so einfach zu beschreiben. Ich würde mal sagen irgendwo zwischen Aktivitätsaufzeichnung und Trainingsverwaltung  Mir gefällt auf Anhieb die einfache Bedienung, das man vieles weglassen kann (ich messe keinen Blutdruck, Körperfett oder HF), die direkte Integration von Google Maps, die vielen statistischen Auswertungen, die offene Architektur (Plugins) und viele viele Kleinigkeiten. Nur das Geotagging will mir noch nicht gelingen
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip  Sieht interessant aus und läuft sogar unter Windows 7 RC.


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2009)

Unterwegs um das Neandertal. Mit einem leider seltenen aber gern gesehenen Gast, [email protected]


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. September 2009)

Hallo ihr alle,
war eine schöne langsame,gute Aussicht,Sonnenschein, Genießer Tour. Nur das Essen und Trinken hinter her, hat gefehlt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. September 2009)

*Sooooooooo *
 dann möchte ich auch noch schnell meinen Senf dazu geben 

@ asphaltjunkie  das tut mir sehr Leid das Du ohne essen nach Hause mußtest  ich hoffe du fällst mir nicht vom Fleich 

Aber ich habe für alle Fälle noch ein sehr schönes Foto von Dir 







Es war mir mal wieder ein Fest mit euch dreien zu fahren 





​
Super Wetter 



​
die Kuh wo sie hingehört 



​
Nette Wege ... oder auch einfache 



​
Die Kneipe wo wir immer hin müssen 



​
Das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen  aber mit mindestens eeiner Malzeit hinter her 



Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich....äh...


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2009)

Nicht spammen, du sollst das kleine Kettenblatt wechseln


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

*hab ich schon erledigt !*​


----------



## joscho (2. Oktober 2009)

ich auch 
​


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *hab ich schon erledigt !*​




Gut, kommen wir zu morgen.

Geplant ist dies hier. Start vor Ort wäre 10.30h.
Wobei vor Ort "Kommern, Ernst-Becker-Weg, Irgendwo am Teich" wäre.

Das heißt:

Tazz einsammeln 9.40h
Konfuser einsammeln (Brück/Neubrück) 9.48h

Wobei mir gerade auffällt, das der Rallef sich noch gar nicht geäußert hat.


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

*Ralf nun melde Dich mal        

*


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ich auch
> ​



Nachmacher


----------



## joscho (2. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nachmacher



OK, ich baue wieder das Alte ein


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> OK, ich baue wieder das Alte ein



hmmm ...........



Ach nee, laß mal schauen wer es besser eingebaut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

Geht ihr ins Kloster zum Suppe essen???


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Geht ihr ins Kloster zum Suppe essen???



Schmeckt die da gut ?


----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja wird aber wegen dem Feiertag bestimmt voll dort. 
Sonst im Cafe Jansen (Mühlenbachstraße 16, 52385 Abenden)
 riesen Kuchenstücke genießen!


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Ja wird aber wegen dem Feiertag bestimmt voll dort.
> Sonst im Cafe Jansen (Mühlenbachstraße 16, 52385 Abenden)
> riesen Kuchenstücke genießen!



hmmmm 



Danke für den Tip


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Geht ihr ins Kloster zum Suppe essen???



Nee, Demut üben. Der ein oder andere hats nötig.

Quasi alle ausser mir.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

Da es etwas von eurer Route ab weicht noch etwas näheres!
Konditorei-Cafe´ "Krupp"
Hengebachstraße 25 
52396 Heimbach 

So sieht die Waldbeeresahne Torte aus!


----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, Demut üben. Der ein oder andere hats nötig.
> 
> Quasi alle ausser mir.


Achso die Anderen mal wieder und was machst du in der Zeit? Betteln für mehr Federweg!!


----------



## joscho (2. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> So sieht die Waldbeeresahne Torte aus!



Igitt, die ist ja angefuttert


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

*Ja wie ?? ....... Demut 

*
Nee nee das ist nix für mich  ich nehm die Suppe oder den Kuchen ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Igitt, die ist ja angefuttert


Wenn der noch da wäre könntest du ihn auch erstmal rasieren!


----------



## ultra2 (2. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Achso die Anderen mal wieder und was machst du in der Zeit? Betteln für mehr Federweg!!



Natürlich sind es immer die anderen. Was soll ich mit mehr Federweg? Federleicht wäre da schon interessanter.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (2. Oktober 2009)

Kannst es ja mal mit dem Federantrieb versuchen!


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gut, kommen wir zu morgen.
> 
> Geplant ist dies hier. Start vor Ort wäre 10.30h.
> Wobei vor Ort "Kommern, Ernst-Becker-Weg, Irgendwo am Teich" wäre.
> ...



Sooooo und nun noch mal an den Anfang .......

Kommt noch wer mit


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ralf nun melde Dich mal
> 
> *



Ähm, ich falle wohl aus.
Wir fahren morgen eine "Finale-Nachtreffen"-Tour...


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ähm, ich falle wohl aus.
> Wir fahren morgen eine "Finale-Nachtreffen"-Tour...




Du Schlumpf .....

Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. Oktober 2009)

Die gestrige TEAM III Tour hab ich mal für ein kleines "Finale-Nachtreffen" an der Ahr geschwänzt 













Mit einigen Mitfahrern der SIT-Reise nach Finale Ligure, auf der Suche nach Trails, die mit den flowigen Finale-Trails vergleichbar sind...

Es gibt tatsächlich einiges Nettes, ist nur alles viel zu schnell zu Ende 









Lars an der Bierkastenrampe:





Während die Jungs noch über die beste Fahrlinie diskutieren, ...





... ist Andrea derweil einfach mal gefahren 













Spielereien im Wald... 









Fazit: Ahr ist klasse, aber im Vergleich zu Finale alles viel zu kurz


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die gestrige TEAM III Tour hab ich mal für ein kleines "Finale-Nachtreffen" an der Ahr geschwänzt
> 
> Fazit: Ahr ist klasse, aber im Vergleich zu Finale alles viel zu kurz



*Ein sehr schöner Bericht 

Aber wo ist dein Urlaubsbericht ........*


----------



## Konfuzius (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Mal gings gleich 2 Wochen in Bikeurlaub.
Leider musste ich feststellen dass die 2 Wochen gefühlt auch nicht viel länger als eine Woche waren 

Ziel von Teil 1 war Finale Ligure mit den SITs.





Es erwarteten uns jede Menge meist flowige Trails, teils von Freeridern extra angelegt...













... manchmal auch verblockt und kniffliger...





Mein Favorit war der "Isallo Extasy", 800 hm am Stück feinster Trail 













Häufig grandiose Aussichten...





Der Varigotti-Trail, traumhaft hoch über der Küste gelegen mit freiem Blick aufs Meer













Auch die Strecke des 24 Stunden Rennens war der Hit, hier ein Aussichtspunkt an der Strecke:





Mit zwei Hammerrampen allerdings konditionell und auch technisch ziemlich heftig 

Neben den flowigen Trails findet sich allerdings auch Hochprozentiges.
Hier der schwarze Caprazoppa Trail













Ein Mann wie ein Baum in selbigem: 





Auch wenn der Shuttle-Tag ab Mittag leider etwas verregnet war - was dem Spaß aber keinen Abbruch tat - ...





.. war das Wetter trotzdem meist klasse 





Insgesamt ein super Urlaub, bei Wiederholung bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.


----------



## SevenMountains (6. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt fehlt noch der Bericht von dem wirklich klassen Woche danach, oder;-)


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2009)

SevenMountains schrieb:


> So, jetzt fehlt noch der Bericht von dem wirklich klassen Woche danach, oder;-)



Oh, der Gernot lebt.

Schön so ein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

Und war sogar fleißig auf dem Rad am Gardasee! 

Hoch wie runter und ist verdammt gut auf seinem neuen Bock über die Piste gedüst 

grüße


----------



## SevenMountains (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber leider lebe ich zurzeit meistens für die Sanierung des Hauses und komme nicht mehr zum Biken, habe deswegen es am Gardasee auch recht ruhig angehen lassen (also wie immer;-). Sollte sich aber ab nächstes Jahr wieder ändern. Schöne Grüße and DAS Team und alle!


----------



## SevenMountains (6. Oktober 2009)

Na mit dem Hoch, dass Ã¼bern wir noch mal. Ich bin fÃ¼r mehr Seilbahnen am Gardaseeâ¦.


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2009)

Also, das hat der Rallef ja schonmal schön geschrieben 

Die zweite Woche am Planschbecken wird er sicher auch noch dokumentieren .....


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hier der zweite Teil der Italien-Rundfahrt...
(Italienisch haben wir übrigens dabei auch gelernt: "Attenzione" bedeutet auf deutsch "Viel Spaß" )

Also nach der Woche Finale ging es in einer Tagesreise per Auto, Zug, Bus und wieder Auto zum Campingplatz am Gardasee.
Für uns Pensionsschläfer allerdings in Bungalows direkt auf dem Platz 





Der erste Tag begann, wie immer, zum Eingewöhnen mit ein paar Technikübungen auf einer Wiese...





... und ein paar trauten sich anschließend direkt ins Gelände

















Der zweite Tag brachte zunächst eine lange Asphaltauffahrt am Lago di Cavedine, mit folgendem Ergebnis 





Die anschließende Abfahrt war großteils auf Schotter, gespickt mit einigen Fahrtechnik-Einlagen 













Tag 3 verbrachten wir auf einer grandiosen Tour am Pasubio, den die TT-Truppe zwei Wochen vorher gefahren war (Berichte im Team Tomburg-Thread).
Danke noch mal an Uwe für den Track! 

Zuerst waren etwa 1500 hm auf Asphalt und Schotter zu bewältigen und obwohl wir das ganze ziemlich 

 angegangen sind, waren wir hinterher ganz schön 



Die immer schöner werdende Aussicht, je weiter man nach oben kam, entschädigte für die Mühen!





Oben erwartete uns eine karge Berglandschaft...





gefolgt von einem steinigen Trail ewig lang auf einem schmalen Pfad am Hang entlang. Aber bis auf ein paar Geröllpassagen komplett fahrbar 

















Die Abfahrt ging über unzählige, teils geröllige und verblockte Serpentinen zurück zum Startpunkt.





Hiervon gibt es einige, viel schönere Fotos im TT-Thread und als KBU-Kandidaten 

Der nächste Tag war Ruhetag und wurde zum Baden genutzt 





Fortsetung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Fortsetung folgt...



Bitte aufhören ... !


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Fortsetzung folgt...



Fortsetzung droht...


----------



## Tazz (7. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Fortsetzung droht...







* ja mach doch*

Teil 1 hat schon mal gut gefallen .....


----------



## joscho (9. Oktober 2009)

Was einem so alles im ihr-wisst-schon-wo begegnet 




Der neue Albert trägt etwas breit auf 




Das Wetter war ja super, aber hier die Wäsche zum trocknen abzulegen erscheint mir merkwürdig.




Gevatter Rhein ist leicht dehydriert


​


----------



## joscho (10. Oktober 2009)

*GPS-Malerei*


Vielleicht was für den WP  Damit der nicht wieder so langweilig wird


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2009)

Dürfte bei unseren Straßen und Wegen schwierig werden, solch "schöne" Rechteck-Figuren hinzukriegen.
Aber je nach Gegend in SFO kommen da auch ganz nett HM zusammen bei entsprechenden Steigungen...


----------



## joscho (10. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dürfte bei unseren Straßen und Wegen schwierig werden, solch "schöne" Rechteck-Figuren hinzukriegen.



Dann mach doch mehr in Richtung P.P. Rubens  Es muss ja nicht rechteckig sein - je nach Vorlieben


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> *GPS-Malerei*
> 
> 
> Vielleicht was für den WP  Damit der nicht wieder so langweilig wird




Wie Cool ist das denn bitte


----------



## Konfuzius (12. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Fortsetzung droht...



Am fünften Tag ging es mit großer Gruppe, ...





... dafür technisch unspektakulär zum Passo Bordala ...





... vorbei an einer Ziege, die offenbar Spaß daran hatte, zuerst laut meckernd hilflos zu spielen, um, als wir zur Hilfe eilten, gackernd davon zu rennen und uns aus der Entfernung auszulachen  





Das Ganze ging natürlich immer wieder durch grandiose Landschaften









Tag 6 brachte morgens den ersten Regen und so brach erst nachmittags eine kleine Gruppe zu einer improvisierte Tour zum Passo San Giovanni und Bocca di Tovo auf.
Nach knapp 1000 hm Asphaltanstieg die ersten Aussichten...





Bergab dann teils steinig, teils gemütlich



 







Ist nach regnerischem Start jedenfalls noch ein schöner Tag geworden 

Der letzte Tag brachte nach Pasubio das zweite Highlight der Reise, die Abfahrt vom Tremalzo.

Rauf per Shuttle, ...





... ging es nach kurzem Anstieg in alpinem Gelände, ...





... durch einen Tunnel ...





... zur endlosen Schotterabfahrt mit unzähligen Serpentinen.









Über den Passo Nota, wo wir vom redseligen und pyromanischen Hüttenwirt per Böllerschuß verabschiedet wurden, ...





... ging es zum Passo Guil. Ab hier, mit dem Sentiero 422 wurde der Weg trailiger und je weiter man nach unten kam, immer anspruchsvoller.

Carsten am Passo Rocchetta:





Der erste Teil der Abfahrt vom Passo Rocchetta, am Stück genossen, machte richtig Laune , auch wenn danach die Oberschenkel brannten 



 











Der zweite Teil wurde stellenweise schon recht anspruchsvoll...





Kurvenspezialist Carsten





... aber bis auf diesen knapp 1m-Drop alles noch einigermaßen kontrolliert fahrbar, ...





... wenn auch nicht alles im ersten Versuch 





(Zum Glück alle ohne ernsthaften Verletzungen )

Tja, und damit waren die 2 Wochen Bike-Urlaub rum und es erwartete uns nur noch die 12-Stunden-Stau-Heimfahrt nach Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ralf,
ist das der Drop, wo ich runtergepurzelt bin?

Hab das Ding mit rechts und Links Stein in Erinnerung, aber die war nach dem Einschlag dort noch leicht getrübt 

schöne Beschreibung der Tour!

Gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Konfuzius (13. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> ist das der Drop, wo ich runtergepurzelt bin?



Ja, genau.
Der "Drop" ist die Stufe hinter Chris, der Vordergrund ist die - ähm, nennen wir es Auslaufzone...


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> Der "Drop" ist die Stufe hinter Chris, ...



Ups


----------



## sun909 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok, danke,dann hab ich jetzt auch ein Bild davon 

immerhin bin ich ihn ja im ersten Versuch gestanden 

gruesse


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...immerhin bin ich ihn ja im ersten Versuch gestanden
> 
> gruesse



Angeber


----------



## sun909 (13. Oktober 2009)

Na ja,
um dann beim zweiten einzuschlagen...

Erfüllt eher den Punkt"nicht lernfähig" oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Konfuzius (14. Oktober 2009)

Uaaahhh!!! Die erste Null Grad Tour.
Ist denn schon WP?


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Uaaahhh!!! Die erste Null Grad Tour.
> Ist denn schon WP?



Die Drohung steht im Raum  ........

Morgens ist es auch schon (noch) saukalt


----------



## joscho (15. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die Drohung steht im Raum  ........
> 
> Morgens ist es auch schon (noch) saukalt



Damit kommen wir zum wichtigen 
Die (meisten) Weihnachtsmärkte in Köln machen am 23.11. auf. Zons wohl erst am 12.12. Bergisch Gladbach am 24.11. (http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-bergischgladbach.de/programm.html)

Also sieht so aus, als ob der WP für uns am 23. anfängt


----------



## ultra2 (16. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Also sieht so aus, als ob der WP für uns am 23. anfängt



Das ist allemal früh genug.


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich froh das das Wetter heute so schön gehalten hat 

Da hatten wir noch schönes Oktober Wetter


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
und die Mitfahre!?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das das Wetter heute so schön gehalten hat
> 
> Da hatten wir noch schönes Oktober Wetter



Nix erzählen, Bilder her.

Hier sind meine:


----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> und die Mitfahre!?
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Ja Wolfgang, die Mitfahrer haben auch gehalten.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Oktober 2009)

wie heist nochmal die Bekannte vom Ralf, die Mitgefahren ist?
Gruß Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. Oktober 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> wie heist nochmal die Bekannte vom Ralf, die Mitgefahren ist?
> Gruß Wolle



Heike


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja, an den Bildern arbeite ich noch ...

und die Mitfahrer waren einer schöner als der andere  und haben tatsächlich gehalten


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine den Forum Name!!


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2009)

Hsw


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2009)

Sooooooooooo 

Bilder in schlechter Qualität 

Matschsurfen der Extraklasse 




Fast alle auf dem Bild 




Bisschen Gründung 




und ein Trail den keiner fahren wollte 




Dabei waren 
joscho 

asphaltjunkie

HSW

Konfuzius

ultra2


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist eher der traditionelle Versuch, sich trotz Meldung im WP vor selbigen zu drücken.





Merlin schrieb:


> Nix da, dieses Jahr wird angegriffen.



Kann sich das irgendwer hier vorstellen?


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kann sich das irgendwer hier vorstellen?



Jetzt mach die Motivation nicht schon im Vorfeld kaputt. Ein paar Angreifer wär doch mal nett.


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kann sich das irgendwer hier vorstellen?



Na, wenn das mal nicht psychologische Kriegsführung ist.

Aber ich sehe hier die latente Gefahr des Monopolisten...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na, wenn das mal nicht psychologische Kriegsführung ist.
> 
> Aber ich sehe hier die latente Gefahr des Monopolisten...



Nun die Vergangenheit hat ja gezeigt, das der Elan meist nur bis ende November anhält. Bei den Tomburgern nicht mal das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

> Bei den Tomburgern nicht mal das.


Na zum Glück bin ich kein Tomburger...



> Nun die Vergangenheit hat ja gezeigt, das der Elan meist nur bis ende November anhält.



Vielleicht wandern wir ja aus uns verbringen den Winter auf Gran Canaria?


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Vielleicht wandern wir ja aus uns verbringen den Winter auf Gran Canaria?



Der Neid wäre euch gewiss.


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Vielleicht wandern wir ja aus uns verbringen den Winter auf Gran Canaria?



Ich war ja schon immer für eine Formel, die Temp. und Regen mit einbezieht 

Punkte = Round( Dauer*((110-Temp*2)/100+Feuchtigkeit)/15 )


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du nicht,dass du da das "+(T*(if MK/Kuchen>2,dann etc. pp)" vergessen hast?

Außerdem müsst ihr uns nur zielgruppengerechte Motivationshilfen geben,dann landen wir locker in den TopTen regional und alles ist möglich 

Wobei unser Anteil der Alternativsportarten uns killen könnte... 

Oder wir machen einen "Drive-Through" für den Glühwein auf, sozusagen eine Art Kettenkarrussel mit Ausgabe in der Mitte...

Ich geh mal in den Keller. Sehn was so alles da ist...

Gruesse


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Oder wir machen einen "Drive-Through" für den Glühwein auf, sozusagen eine Art Kettenkarrussel mit Ausgabe in der Mitte...



Da würden wir uns dann auch dran anketten.


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

OK, hier die verfeinerte Version

Punkte = Round( Dauer*((130-Temp*5)/100+Feuchtigkeit)/15 * (EP + GW) ) 	

Aber damit habt ihr überhaupt keine Chance mehr 

P.S.: MK ist im WP nicht sonderlich relevant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Och, trinktechnisch würden wir euch schon schlagen... 

Frag mal den Rallef  

Aber keine Fotos am Set! 

Könnt ja am 22.12. zum Trinken dazu stoßen 

gruesse


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Oktober 2009)

Eckige Klammer und runde Klammer  Dann Klammer mal aus und löse nach EP auf 

P.S.

Ich glaube der Faktor ( 3,14..... )  wurde noch nicht einbezogen


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Eckige Klammer und runde Klammer  Dann Klammer mal aus und löse nach EP auf



Stimmt Sven, EP ist das wichtigste im WP.


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Och, trinktechnisch würden wir euch schon schlagen...



Na, ich weiss nicht ob Du da das gesamte Team so weit nach vorne bringen kannst


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Och, trinktechnisch würden wir euch schon schlagen...
> 
> Frag mal den Rallef



Ich bin entsetzt! 
Du trinkst Alkohol???


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi ihr alle,
damit jetzt alle wissen was wir Morgen fahren.Bröl Tal und Sieg Tal. Morgen 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde, Fahrzeit 4 ein einhalb  bis 5 Stunden. Normale Team III Geschwindigkeit, km ist nicht wichtig und Höhenmeter ist auch nicht wichtig, wir kommen nicht über eine bestimmte Grenze. Ein Paar Trails kommen auch vor, mehr als letzte Woche.

Bis Morgen 
Gruß Wolle


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Oktober 2009)

Super! 
Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben 

Denkt an die Zeitumstellung!


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. Oktober 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Denkt an die Zeitumstellung!



Hallo
Ich hab gehört das Du die Speicherkarte der Mädels gerettet hast.
Kannst Du mir die hochladen damit ich den Film fertig machen kann.
Und ich brauch noch das Video wo sich der Guide  hingelegt hat.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Oktober 2009)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir die hochladen damit ich den Film fertig machen kann.
> Und ich brauch noch das Video wo sich der Guide  hingelegt hat.



Jo, Bilder lade ich hoch.
Ich schick' Dir dann den Link.

Aber das Video, wo sich der Guide hingelegt hat?  Sagt mir nichts...
Wer hat das denn gemacht? Andrea?
Von ihr habe ich nur zwei Videos von dem Steilstück.

Grüße
Ralf

PS: Habe Euch heute mit Miss Neandertal in Schlebusch gesehen.
Wir waren auch in der Gegend unterwegs


----------



## Solanum (24. Oktober 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle,
> damit jetzt alle wissen was wir Morgen fahren.Bröl Tal und Sieg Tal. Morgen 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde, Fahrzeit 4 ein einhalb  bis 5 Stunden. Normale Team III Geschwindigkeit, km ist nicht wichtig und Höhenmeter ist auch nicht wichtig, wir kommen nicht über eine bestimmte Grenze. Ein Paar Trails kommen auch vor, mehr als letzte Woche.
> 
> Bis Morgen
> Gruß Wolle



Hallo,

wir haben auch Interesse 
Sind dann so um 11 Uhr da, wenn ich aus dem Bett komme.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ...wir kommen nicht über eine bestimmte Grenze. ...
> Bis Morgen
> Gruß Wolle



Baumgrenze?



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ...Ein Paar Trails kommen auch vor, mehr als letzte Woche.
> 
> Bis Morgen
> Gruß Wolle



Noch mehr?

Bis morgen


----------



## joscho (24. Oktober 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben auch Interesse
> Sind dann so um 11 Uhr da, wenn ich aus dem Bett komme.
> ...



Hi Du,

klar schaffst Du das - hast doch ne Stunde mehr  

Bis morgen
joerg


----------



## joscho (25. Oktober 2009)

Morgen,



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle,
> damit jetzt alle wissen was wir Morgen fahren.Bröl Tal und Sieg Tal. Morgen 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde, Fahrzeit 4 ein einhalb  bis 5 Stunden.



wenn die Vorhersage und der erste Eindruck stimmen, dann wird das richtig nett. Obwohl zumindest hier hat es heute Nacht noch geregnet. Na ja, ein bischen cruisen auf dem Parkplatz und dann in die Sieglinde 



> Normale Team III Geschwindigkeit, km ist nicht wichtig und Höhenmeter ist auch nicht wichtig, wir kommen nicht über eine bestimmte Grenze.



Und ich dachte schon es würden mehr  Aber auf dem Parkplatz nicht ganz einfach.



> Ein Paar Trails kommen auch vor, mehr als letzte Woche.



Wie jetzt, mehr als zwei  Doch ne richtige Tour 
Ich lass mich überraschen.

Bis gleich
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (25. Oktober 2009)

So, Tour geschafft und Kaffee auf dem Tisch.

Hier die Bildchen an der Drachenschanze:

















Und vor dem nächsten Aufstieg:





Am Ende noch die Dienstagstreffler in der Sieglinde getroffen. Gute Besserung Balu.

Danke Wolfgang fürs guiden. Eine schöne Tour mit durchweg angenehmer Begleitung. Soweit ich das aus der Ferne bei Anstiegen beurteilen konnte. Schade das mein Knie später anderer Meinung war. Nett aGerne wieder.


----------



## joscho (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke Wolfgang für die Schutzplastikkillertour 
Schön war es. Schön rutschig, und schön gemütlich in der Sieglinde. Über die Tour wollen wir lieber nicht reden  Ne ne, die war auch ganz schön. Ein paar neue Trails kennen gelernt und auch erzeugt (hatte ich den Eindruck). Wenn nur nicht immer dieses tendenziell bergab wäre 

Danke nochmals, auch an alle Mitfahrer
joerg


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2009)

Tendentiell wäre auch so ein Unwort für die Sammlung 2009 

Vielen Dank auch von unserer Seite für die schöne Tour und die angenehme Gesellschaft. Mir hat nur dat Tazz gefehlt 

Tour war schön, Wetter perfekt und die Drachenschanze natürlich der absolute Höhepunkt. Schade nur, dass der Typ mir nicht den Gleitschirm leihen wollte ... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass der Typ mir nicht den Gleitschirm leihen wollte ...



Frag doch einfach noch mal - der sitzt da bestimmt immer noch


----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mir hat nur dat Tazz gefehlt



Dat Tazz mußte leider unbedingt Popcorn 

 im Kino essen .... 

Danke für´s Vermissen 

Die Tour muß ja ganz ordentlich gewesen sein  1100 hm und irgend was an 40 km ........  was meinst Du was ich euch ausgebremst hätte


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dat Tazz mußte leider unbedingt Popcorn
> 
> im Kino essen ....


 
Soll ja ein ganz unterhaltsamer Film sein den Ihr da geschaut habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Soll ja ein ganz unterhaltsamer Film sein den Ihr da geschaut habt




Zugegeben   dort war es heute wohl mal wieder sehr unterhaltsam ......


Aber ich war mit meinem Popcorn in  *Verblendung*von Stieg Larsson


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Zugegeben  dort war es heute wohl mal wieder sehr unterhaltsam ......


 

Heute passt doch auch gut für die Fortsetzung. Montag ist doch Kino Tag


----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kaum funktioniert das Knie wieder einigermaßen, schnell mal durch Siebengebirge getingelt. Wo es allerdings nix zu sehen gab


----------



## Tazz (29. Oktober 2009)

Manchmal ist es doch gut, das man Arbeiten geht 

Da konnte man heute alles sehen  

Ansonsten ist es gut das Du dein Rad spazieren fährst....


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs 

Jedoch sehr schleppend 

Joscho hat für Pausen gesorgt 

Der erste Plattfuss vorne 







nach ca. 500 Metern der zweite Platte Reifen , diesmal hinten  ....





Danach braucht man(n) ne Riegel Pause 





Wir hatten jedenfalls bestes Wetter und beste Laune  es war ne sehr schöne Tour mit gemütlichen 35 km und unnatürlich wennig 510 hm. Hat sicher dran gelegen ....es gab da bloss eine richtung 




Es war eine sehr schöne und entspannte Tour

















und der übliche Abschluss 





Grüße
Tazz


----------



## joscho (31. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Tourchen bei herrlichem Wetter. Etwas viel Plattfüße - aber zumindest fair verteilt 

Da das Fotoalbum mal wieder rumzickt, nur diese Bilderchen.









Und dann ein lecker Erdinger in angenehmer Gesellschaft  Was will man mehr  




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten auch tierische Gesellschaft, wir sind im Elztal in eine Treibjagt geraten, erst haben uns Jagthunde begleitet. Danach haben wir die Beute gesehen eine Handvoll Wildschweine.


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch tierische Gesellschaft, wir sind im Elztal in eine Treibjagt geraten, erst haben uns Jagthunde begleitet. Danach haben wir die Beute gesehen eine Handvoll Wildschweine.



*Oh wow 
*
Das kann mit unter auch ganz schön gefährlich sein , hoffe es hat keiner auf euch geschossen ... 



War das denn irgendwo angekündigt ? 


Ach noch was ..... ihr seit für den Nachtisch zum falschen Anbieter ( Würgerking )


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ... hoffe es hat keiner auf euch geschossen ...



Was glaubst warum die so schnell sind?

Das Leben draussen auf dem Lande ist schon ein anderes.


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2009)

*So, da hab ich heute auch ein paar Pünktchen eintragen können *


Da habt ihr gestern aber sehr schön vorgelegt


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2009)

Jungs,
wer fuhr von euch DC?

Hab mir bei Rose eine vordere Brems/Schalteinheit XTR mit Leitung und Sattel und einen XTR-Sattel solo bestellt, die ich aber nicht benötige. 

Würde aber als kleines Dankeschön für diverses die (natürlich zum EK (+ein Kölsch  )) abgeben, wenn Interesse besteht

Sonst schick ich sie zurück; bei Interesse einfach per Tel melden 

Euch ein schönes WE und trockenes Wetter!

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> wer fuhr von euch DC?
> 
> Hab mir bei Rose eine vordere Brems/Schalteinheit XTR mit Leitung und Sattel und einen Sattel solo bestellt, die ich aber nicht benötige.
> ...



Ich fahre DC. Habe aber das aktuelle XTR Zeugs bereits.

Dir auch eine erfolgreiche und trockene Punktejagd.


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2009)

ok,
dachte, es wäre als Backup vielleicht interessant 

grüße!


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ok,
> dachte, es wäre als Backup vielleicht interessant
> 
> grüße!



Nö, danke! Bin von der aktuellen XTR nicht so richtig überzeugt.


----------



## joscho (6. November 2009)

Extra für unsere verfahrenen Freunde mal langsam zum Strandbad geradelt;





Auf's schwimmen habe ich verzichtet - bringt nicht genug Punkte.









ciao...
joerg​


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2009)

Hach ihr seit so schön fleissig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach ihr seit so schön fleissig



Ja, sind wir 





Kleines nettes Ründchen durchs Bergische





Mit nettem Abschluss an würdiger Stelle 





Hoffentlich bringt die Getränkeliste Keinen durcheinander


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2009)

Ich wäre auch soooo gerne heute mitgekommen 


*

....... schei.... ist das da etwa Glühwein *


----------



## Konfuzius (8. November 2009)

Jep, was glaubst Du, wo ich die rote Nase her hab? 

*Saison eröffnet *

(Für die Statistik: 3)


----------



## joscho (8. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch soooo gerne heute mitgekommen


http://www.smilies.4-user.de

Wir haben Dich auch sehr vermisst.
*
*


> * ....... schei.... ist das da etwa Glühwein *



JA


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> JA





 Boh ,.....was für eine gemeine  Bestrafung 

Hoffe er war kalt


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hoffe er war kalt



Bitterlich.


----------



## joscho (8. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Boh ,.....was für eine gemeine  Bestrafung



Nix Bestrafung - aber so einen GW muss man sich schon verdienen 



> Hoffe er war kalt



Nö, hat die Dame extra noch mal nachgeheizt


----------



## joscho (8. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bitterlich.



Hm, wir sollten uns auf eine Variante einigen


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2009)

*He he ich hab euch auch lieb 



​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hm, wir sollten uns auf eine Variante einigen



Ich hab zuerst.


----------



## joscho (8. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst.



Ja, aber ich habe Recht


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2009)

​

... mir gefällt die aussagt von ultra2 auch besser  und ich finde 3 vom Kunfusen echt übertrieben


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich habe Recht



Aber die Frau Löbbcke hat gesagt, ich bin auch für mich alleine wertvoll...

...und einzigartig!


----------



## joscho (8. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber die Frau Löbbcke hat gesagt, ich bin auch für mich alleine wertvoll...



Du sollst doch nicht Alles glauben 



> ...und einzigartig!



Da hat sie allerdings Recht.


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2009)

uih, Rallef, da siehst du aber so aus, als hättest du an den Glühweinen der anderen auch noch ein wenig "geschnuppert"  

Alter Säufer!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> uih, Rallef, da siehst du aber so aus, als hättest du an den Glühweinen der anderen auch noch ein wenig "geschnuppert"



Das muss eher so eine Art vorglühen sein  Zu dem Zeitpunkt schlürften wir noch den Milchkaffee.

Wie sahst Du denn aus nach 8h (Respekt) radeln War ja doch recht frisch gestern.


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Das muss eher so eine Art vorglühen sein  Zu dem Zeitpunkt schlürften wir noch den Milchkaffee.
> 
> Wie sahst Du denn aus nach 8h (Respekt) radeln War ja doch recht frisch gestern.



Ah, so frei nach Pawlow meinst du 

Ts, ich dachte immer, die rote Nase kommt NACH dem Trinken... 

Und gestern abend war ich nach zwei lecker Weizen vom Micha wie auf Schienen unterwegs, der A... tut ein wenig weh heut morgen und ich war froh, als ich nach Regen und Co Dusche und Bett sah...

Aber was macht man nicht alles für Brezn und Weizen 

Der Hals kratzt ein wenig, ich werde wohl doch in die chinesische Botschaft zum Trainieren ziehen müssen...

Was ist nächstes WE? Gemeinsames Glühweintrinken äh Radeln?

grüße


----------



## joscho (9. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und gestern abend war ich nach zwei lecker Weizen vom Micha wie auf Schienen unterwegs, der A... tut ein wenig weh ...



Der A... ist wohl das Körperteil, welches im WP am meisten trainiert wird Bei diesen aspahltlastigen Touren geht es meist schon nach 3h los. Man könnte also auch sagen; der WP ist für ....



> Der Hals kratzt ein wenig, ich werde wohl doch in die chinesische Botschaft zum Trainieren ziehen müssen...


Korrekt. Und wegen der INet-Sperren kannst Du Deine Punkte dann nicht eintragen
Wenn ihr so weiter macht muss ich mir wieder Arbeiten für den Tom einfallen lassen und ihn dann Abends besuchen fahren Bringt uns Punkte und zumindest er kommt nicht aufs Rad.



> Was ist nächstes WE? Gemeinsames Glühweintrinken äh Radeln?


Gerne. Wo


----------



## Merlin (9. November 2009)

> Wenn ihr so weiter macht muss ich mir wieder Arbeiten für den Tom einfallen lassen und ihn dann Abends besuchen fahren



Och, da kann auch schnell mal was schief gehen und dann hast du zwei Wochen kein Rad.


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och, da kann auch schnell mal was schief gehen und dann hast du zwei Wochen kein Rad.



Laufen gibt auch Punkte.


----------



## joscho (9. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och, da kann auch schnell mal was schief gehen und dann hast du zwei Wochen kein Rad.



1. doch nicht bei Dir
2. habe ich mehrere von


----------



## Merlin (9. November 2009)

> 1. doch nicht bei Dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Das Team kommt vor der Moral 
2. Die kriege ich alle kaputt


----------



## Merlin (11. November 2009)

*Klopf Klopf*

Schwer ruhig geworden bei euch. Was ist los, brütet ihr über einem Plan B?


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> *Klopf Klopf*
> 
> Schwer ruhig geworden bei euch. Was ist los, brütet ihr über einem Plan B?



Wir sind einfach sprachlos. Besonders über den Einsatz vom Carsten. 8 Stunden auf dem Rad draussen, demnächst 24 Stunden am Stück auf der Rolle.

Und wir haben weder einen Plan B noch eine Geheimwaffe.

Also bleibt uns nur euch Respekt zu zollen.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. November 2009)

Hi ihr,
wie wäre es Plan B bei mir am 21.11.2009 Rund um Blankenberg. Natürlich am Schluss mit Glühwein am Mittelalterlichen Markt in Blankenberg.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. November 2009)

Nichts für ungut, aber mittelalterliche Märkte interessieren mich nicht die Bohne - der Glühwein schon eher  Aber mittelalterliche Märkte sind nach meiner Erfahrung immer unglaublich voll (Burg, Siegburg usw.). Da kommt man nicht mal in vernünftiger Zeit an sein Getränk.


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> wie wäre es Plan B bei mir am 21.11.2009 Rund um Blankenberg. Natürlich am Schluss mit Glühwein am Mittelalterlichen Markt in Blankenberg.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Ich findes es klingt interessant.


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi ihr,
> wie wäre es Plan B bei mir am 21.11.2009 Rund um Blankenberg. Natürlich am Schluss mit Glühwein am Mittelalterlichen Markt in Blankenberg.
> 
> Gruß Wolle




Wir wollen auch mit!




Vielleicht mit Start in Waldbröl


----------



## joscho (12. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir wollen auch mit!



Dann tragt Euch doch ein 



> Vielleicht mit Start in Waldbröl



Bei eurem aktuellen Punktestand könnt ihr meinetwegen gerne auch dort starten


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Bei eurem aktuellen Punktestand könnt ihr meinetwegen gerne auch dort starten



Punktestand


----------



## joscho (12. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Punktestand



Stimmt, trifft es wirklich nicht so ganz


----------



## joscho (12. November 2009)

Niedlich die kleinen Dinger ... und doch oft so gemein 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpj0emEGShQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Flu Attack! How A Virus Invades Your Body[/ame]


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Punktestand



Ihr seid doch die Meister im Nachtragen.


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch die Meister im Nachtragen.



Wir sind wirklich nicht nachtragend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir sind wirklich nicht nachtragend



Wir werden euch im Auge behalten.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. November 2009)

Hi,
bis Waldbröl und zurück da sind wir ja schon 3 stunden unterwegs. Da konnen wir direkt zum Ramenprogramm fahren. 

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2009)

Hmmm ............



Verdammt, das ist schon wieder ein Knebelwochenende


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2009)

Tss,
was lese ich denn da für Sachen bei Euch in den Einträgen???

Da war die Botschaft einfach schon voll und es gab nix für euch zu holen...?
Keine Rolle für den Rallef (der braucht kein GA1  ) und stattdessen Futter vom Import-Chinesen?

Ne ne, das müssen wir ändern. Wir überlegen, nächste Woche den Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn einzuweihen. Vielleicht wollt ihr ja dazustoßen?

Gibt zwar keine Punkte, aber ist trotzdem lustig 

schönes WE


----------



## joscho (13. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne ne, das müssen wir ändern. Wir überlegen, nächste Woche den Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn einzuweihen. Vielleicht wollt ihr ja dazustoßen?
> 
> Gibt zwar keine Punkte, aber ist trotzdem lustig
> 
> schönes WE



Wie, gibt keine Punkte  Wir reisen traditionell mit dem Rad an  Und treffen dann traditionell doch keinen Einheimischen vor Ort


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2009)

Einweihung Weihnachtsmarkt=Glühwein Trinken=keine Punkte 

An- und Abreise war ja nicht die Rede von... 

ist das ein Ja? Vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Einweihung Weihnachtsmarkt=Glühwein Trinken=keine Punkte
> 
> An- und Abreise war ja nicht die Rede von...
> 
> ist das ein Ja? Vielleicht?



Auf jeden Fall ein vielleicht  Hängt von den Randparametern ab. Da der Markt bereits um 21:00 Uhr die Tore schließt, schnell fahren sich aber im WP verbietet, dass Wetter berücksichtigt sein will usw. usf. müssen wir halt mal schauen wie wir das auf die Kette bekommen.


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2009)

@sun909 

*Vielleicht ​*


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2009)

http://www.mtbsite.de


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2009)

Dein Smiley sagt es über deutlich


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2009)

Team III! So besser geschrieben


Ciao Thomas


----------



## joscho (16. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtbsite.de



Wem sagst Du das


----------



## joscho (16. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team III! So besser geschrieben



Super 
Wie sieht es mit Freitag Glühwein in Bonn aus 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Super
> Wie sieht es mit Freitag Glühwein in Bonn aus
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Tach Joerg III

Geht leider nicht. Muß bis 23 Uhr arbeiten. Aber trinkt mal einen für mich mit


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tach Joerg III
> 
> Geht leider nicht. Muß bis 23 Uhr arbeiten. Aber trinkt mal einen für mich mit





 Du meine Güte ..... was für Arbeitszeiten 

Ich könnte auch für Dich was trinken


----------



## joscho (17. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht. Muß bis 23 Uhr arbeiten.



Hm, vielleicht besser als bis 23 Uhr radeln 



> Aber trinkt mal einen für mich mit


Mal schauen. Wenn noch Platz ist gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. November 2009)

Kinners,
wer von euch schlägt denn morgen abend alles auf?

Und wer will mit dem Rad zurück nach Köln schwanken? 

grüße und hoffentlich bis morgen!


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> wer von euch schlägt denn morgen abend alles auf?
> 
> Und wer will mit dem Rad zurück nach Köln schwanken?
> ...



Zu 99% kommen mit dem Rad, Tazz, Joscho, Konfuzius, ultra2.

Hoffe auch wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2009)

Heute waren wir im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Leider ohne das Tazz.


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute waren wir im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Leider ohne das Tazz.




Ja schade 

..............................( ich hab schon von den hm´s gehört   )

einer muß ja nun das Geld verdienen


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

Ola Wolfgang was ist mit Dir morgen, kommste mit ? *lange aufm Rad und wenig zu Trinken*

 

und könnte man Deine Tour von Samstag auf den Sonntag schubsen ?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. November 2009)

Hi Tazz,
Morgen in Zündorf Treffe ich euch. Dann Fahren wir gemeinsam nach Bonn. Wir können alles weitere Unterwegs bereden. Die anderen wissen schon  Bescheid.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

Da geht man nur mal eben ein bisschen Arbeiten und schon ist man aus der Infokette .......

Okey, freu mich bis morgen


----------



## Merlin (20. November 2009)

Ich bin echt traurig, morgen nicht dabeisein zu können. 

So werde ich mich wohl mit einer Flasche franz. Wein an den Strand hocken und an euch denken müssen.


----------



## joscho (20. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin echt traurig, morgen nicht dabeisein zu können.



Wie morgen? Andere Klimazone habe ich ja schon mitbekommen aber auch andere Zeitzone?



> So werde ich mich wohl mit einer Flasche franz. Wein an den Strand hocken und an euch denken müssen.



Du Armer, wo der franz. Wein ja kaum runter zu bekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. November 2009)

Hi,
leider muß ich sowohl fahrtechnisch als auch so die Abendplanung umwerfen.

Mit anderen Worten: Bin nicht dabei; bitte mit Barbara wg. Treffpunkt ggf. in Verbindung setzen, aktuell war mal die Pyramide am Friedensplatz angedacht, da man dort mit Rädern ganz gut stehen könnte. 

Bei dem Wetter heute aber vielleicht doch eher Strandbar...

Nun denn, euch viel Spaß
Grüße
C.


----------



## joscho (20. November 2009)

Och Carsten, dass hat doch heute Abend mit Fahrtechnik gar nichts zu tun  Und wenn es wegen dem Licht ist, dann nehmen wir Dich einfach in unsere Mitte


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2009)

jup,
fahrtechnisch war das Licht, aber ich muß auch sonst heute abend umplanen. 

Sorry, wäre gerne dabei gewesen und hätte mich euch auf den WM-Auftakt angestoßen...

Na ja, aufgeschoben ist hoffentlich nicht und so weiter und so fort.

grüße


----------



## joscho (20. November 2009)

In Köln könnte sich noch die ein oder andere Gelegenheit ergeben  
Bonn fahren wir pro Saison nur ein mal an. Zumindest den WM, und da der Tom ja nun lieber Sachen kaputt macht als in Ordnung bringt, will ich da auch nicht mehr hin


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zur Übernahme der Spitzenposition 

... und wenn die Konkurenz weiter Franzbrandwein säuft bleibt das auch so


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Übernahme der Spitzenposition
> 
> ... und wenn die Konkurenz weiter Franzbrandwein säuft bleibt das auch so



Danke, danke!

Wollt ihr nicht auch zum Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt?

Oder kommt Iris zu spät vom Geldverschieben zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke, danke!
> 
> Wollt ihr nicht auch zum Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt?
> 
> Oder kommt Iris zu spät vom Geldverschieben zurück?



Ja, leider .... aber so lange sie genug abzweigt ..


----------



## Merlin (20. November 2009)

> Wie morgen? Andere Klimazone habe ich ja schon mitbekommen aber auch andere Zeitzone?



Ach verdammt, auf so ner Konferenz ist ein Tag wie der andere. 



> ... und wenn die Konkurenz weiter Franzbrandwein säuft bleibt das auch so



Das ist echt ein respektabler Vorsprung, den ihr diese Woche rausgefahren habt. Man könnte meinen, ihr habt nur drauf gewartet, dass wir nicht vollzählig sind...


----------



## joscho (21. November 2009)

Das war mal wieder ein würdiger Saisonauftakt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lecker Eierpunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lecker Glühwein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nette Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und das bei 15 Grad 
	

Und ein paar WP-Punkte gab es auch.  Nur von den Mitbewerbern war leider Niemand anwesend


----------



## Tazz (21. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder ein würdiger Saisonauftakt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Es war herrlich* 

 danke für den schönen Abend


----------



## asphaltjunkie (21. November 2009)

Hi,
ich fand es auch schön. Der Glühwein war auch Lecker . Sonntag hoffe ich wird es Trocken bleiben. 

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Tazz (21. November 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fand es auch schön. Der Glühwein war auch Lecker . Sonntag hoffe ich wird es Trocken bleiben.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Doch doch , Mittags kein Regen 
*
11.30 Uhr an der Sieglinde !!!!!  Soka70 könnte sich ja auch mal wieder die Ehre geben *
Falls sonst wer noch mit möchte 


Das wird schon 



Gruß Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (21. November 2009)

Noch ein paar Bildchen vom Ausflug ins Siebengebirge.

Man hat ja selten einen freien Tag, mitten in der Woche, kaum Fußvolk, Sonne satt, 15 Grad. Und das im November 

Jedenfalls haben wir die Gunst der Stunde genutzt 













Brückentag...


----------



## Konfuzius (21. November 2009)

Und hier noch ein Beweisfoto von der Weihnachtsmarkt-Saisoneröffnung gestern in Bonn


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Wer hat den eure Vorderräder fürs Magnet gedret

*Scherz, nicht ernst nehmen*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

die fahren Generell mit 4 Magneten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wer hat den eure Vorderräder fürs Magnet gedret
> 
> *Scherz, nicht ernst nehmen*



Wir beschäftigen chinesische Hamster. Quasi Hamster ohne Hamsterrechte.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. November 2009)

genau die machen die Arbeit wärend der Glühweinpause immer nen Hamster in der Trikottasche


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> genau die machen die Arbeit wärend der Glühweinpause immer nen Hamster in der Trikottasche



Genau so läuft das Spiel.


----------



## joscho (21. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> genau die machen die Arbeit wärend der Glühweinpause immer nen Hamster in der Trikottasche



Wobei es nicht einfach ist langsame und verschwiegene Hamster zu bekommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Die haben wir nicht

Aber wir nutzen den WP schon unterschiedlich. Kilometer zählen bei uns
Bonne, Wurzel und ich nehmen diese Trainingsstatistik für den Jahresplan. Das heißt echte Km und Hm. Weil in den 6 Monaten kann man sich das schön Ausdrucken.
Es gibt ja einige..........
Sollen wir wieder darüber reden. Nein

Jetzt mal was anderes: einer der schönsten Weihnachtsmärkte ist in Ruppichterroth. Nur Kerzenlicht, Heuballen, keine neu Ware, lecker Med(Honig Wein) Auch Kaffee. Alles bei Dunkelheit.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was anderes: einer der schönsten Weihnachtsmärkte ist in Ruppichterroth. Nur Kerzenlicht, Heuballen, keine neu Ware, lecker Med(Honig Wein) Auch Kaffee. Alles bei Dunkelheit.


Pierre du hast Glühwein vergessen ist wirklich super dort aber mit dem rad blöd zu fahren


----------



## joscho (22. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die haben wir nicht



Ihr bräuchtet ja auch die schnelle Version 



> Bonne, Wurzel und ich nehmen diese Trainingsstatistik für den Jahresplan. Das heißt echte Km und Hm. Weil in den 6 Monaten kann man sich das schön Ausdrucken.


Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen, dass dies was für Euch ist. Und zwar ganzjährig.



> Es gibt ja einige..........
> Sollen wir wieder darüber reden. Nein


Doch  Aber nicht hier und jetzt - irgendwie gehört auch das zum WP 



> Jetzt mal was anderes: einer der schönsten Weihnachtsmärkte ist in Ruppichterroth. Nur Kerzenlicht, Heuballen, keine neu Ware, lecker Med(Honig Wein) Auch Kaffee. Alles bei Dunkelheit.


Du, das würde aber wieder eine Menge Punkte für uns bringen


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ihr bräuchtet ja auch die schnelle Version
> 
> Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen, dass dies was für Euch ist. Und zwar ganzjährig.
> 
> ...


Alles im allem, ich hab euch ja gerne !!! Sehr gern !!!!
Schön wäre es  wenn wir es mal schaffen würden zusammenn zufahren, dann bekommen allle Angst. 7-8 Biker machen dann 150 Punkte will auch mal gewinnen
Ich wollte euch auch schon fragen ob ihr mich für abgehtdiepost haben wollt.

2011 bin ich bei Team III


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch auch schon fragen ob ihr mich für abgehtdiepost haben wollt.
> 
> 2011 bin ich bei Team III



Also auf den Jürgen lassen wir nix kommen  ... er ist halt schnell mal ein bisschen kaputt  aber er wäre schon schön schnell 



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Aber wir nutzen den WP schon unterschiedlich. *Kilometer zählen bei uns*



Ich lege *deswegen* Veto ein 


Ansonsten habe ich euch auch alle sehr lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...Schön wäre es  wenn wir es mal schaffen würden zusammenn zufahren, ...



Ja, wäre schön. Hat dieses Jahr irgendwie noch nicht geklappt.
Aber wir könnten eventuell ja mal einen Weihnachtsmarkt gemeinsam ansteuern. Sprich ihr aus der einen Richtung und wir aus der anderen. Wenigstens gemeinsam Saufen.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wollte euch auch schon fragen ob ihr mich für abgehtdiepost haben wollt.



Zugegeben, Jürgens Hamster läuft noch etwas unrund. Aber versuch mal in China sowas zu reklamieren.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 2011 bin ich bei Team III



Gerne, 2011 muß der ein oder andere eh aus Altersgründen ersetzt werden.


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Doch doch , Mittags kein Regen
> *
> 11.30 Uhr an der Sieglinde !!!!!  *
> Falls sonst wer noch mit möchte
> ...



So ein Mist  jetzt muß ich mich selbst revidieren .......

Sorry, ich fahre nicht * aber * der Termin steht immer noch weil andere fahren 

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, Jürgens Hamster läuft noch etwas unrund. Aber versuch mal in China sowas zu reklamieren.


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2009)

Da es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen heute vormittag mit den Jungs zu fahren nicht geklappt hat, sind dann heute nachmittag Tazz und ich was kleines an der Dhünntalsperre gefahren.

Die schnelle Tazz





Trails









Schöne Aussichten





Und die Konkurrenz getroffen


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2009)

Hmmm, so schöne Fotos habe ich jetzt leider nicht gemacht 

Aber ich habe wenigstens welche gemacht ...... meine Auslese


----------



## Konfuzius (22. November 2009)

Trails hatten wir auch









und schöne Aussichten





und Rahmenprogramm 





Nachdem wir etwas exploren waren und eine neu gefundene Abfahrt von der Drachenschanze für uns nicht komplett fahrbar war,





sind wir noch mal hoch und haben als Chickenway die "normale" Abfahrt genommen 





Ein Glühwein für die Statistik, bei den komisch sprechenden Leuten





Was manche so alles im Wald rumliegen lassen... 





Und zum Abschluss natürlich Milchkaffe in der Sieglinde.

Hoffe, Ihr hattet auch Spaß 

Vielen Dank an asphaltjunkie für's Guiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Trails hatten wir auch...



Aber dank Linneffe wars bei uns viel matschiger.


----------



## Solanum (24. November 2009)

Hallo ihr...

ihr haut ja mal wieder echt rein! Respekt! coole Idee mit dem drehenden Hamster... naja ich mach das anders: ich schiebe Mäuse die sind zwar nicht schnell aber machen auch glücklich 

freu mich auf einen gemeinsamen Glühwein! mal schaun wann der uns vergönnt ist.... 

Solanum


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> naja ich mach das anders: ich schiebe Mäuse die sind zwar nicht schnell aber machen auch glücklich
> 
> freu mich auf einen gemeinsamen Glühwein! mal schaun wann der uns vergönnt ist....
> 
> Solanum



Du verschiebst Mäuse.

Kommender Freitag in Hennef? Weihnachtsmarkt bis 21.00h


----------



## Tazz (24. November 2009)

Oh ja ..... das wäre toll


----------



## Solanum (24. November 2009)

hmmmm.... diesen Freitag sieht schlecht aus  Ich muss vermutlich lange arbeiten, falls ich das Wochenende übehaupt frei habe. Aber ich komme auf dem Heimweg mit der S12 ja immer in Hennef vorbei! ich spreche mal mich Micha

Solanum


----------



## Merlin (25. November 2009)

> Kommender Freitag in Hennef? Weihnachtsmarkt bis 21.00h



Sieht man euch da auf dem alternativen Stammtisch?


----------



## Delgado (25. November 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> .. ich schiebe Mäuse



Speckmäuse


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sieht man euch da auf dem alternativen Stammtisch?



da würde ich mal von ausgehen .....

Bis Freitag


----------



## joscho (25. November 2009)

Heute gelernt, dass Kölner Eierpunsch deutlich mehr Umdrehungen hat als Bonner


----------



## Konfuzius (25. November 2009)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Ausbeute 3 Glühwein und 6 Eierpunsch



Nicht schlecht, Herr (Schluck-)Specht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Speckmäuse



Hmmm  lecker........ die von Haribo   




joscho schrieb:


> Heute gelernt, dass Kölner Eierpunsch deutlich mehr Umdrehungen hat als Bonner



He he 




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Herr (Schluck-)Specht




Ich bin gezwungen worden


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2009)

Hm,
warum habe ich den Gedanken, dass so etwas


ultra2 schrieb:


> Da es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen heute vormittag mit den Jungs zu fahren nicht geklappt hat, ....



hiermit in direktem Zusammenhang steht??? 


			
				Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Ausbeute 3 Glühwein und 6 Eierpunsch



Wird ja eine spaßige Rückfahrt morgen von Hennef, juut, dass die A3 fast nur geradeaus bis Köln geht, da haben wir Platz mit den Rädern 

Bis morgen dann?!


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> warum habe ich den Gedanken, dass so etwas
> 
> 
> ...



He he  

das wird Spaßig


----------



## joscho (28. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wird ja eine spaßige Rückfahrt morgen von Hennef, juut, dass die A3 fast nur geradeaus bis Köln geht, da haben wir Platz mit den Rädern



Ja, war prima. Und Hennef ist ja so preiswert  Wo sonst kann man sich 34 Glühwein leisten 
Ihr habt Eurem Namen alle Ehre gemacht  Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass der Rückweg mit Dir deutlich länger war als der Hinweg ohne Dich. Insgesamt habe ich nun 100,47 km. In Hennef sind wir 21:32 Uhr gestartet.
Und trotz des super leckeren Gezupften vom Merlin (Danke) habe ich nun etwas Hunger und ziehe mir gerade Pasta (Carbonara mit reichlich Stinkekäse) rein.

Danke fürs mitfahren & bis bald...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, war prima. Und Hennef ist ja so preiswert  Wo sonst kann man sich 34 Glühwein leisten
> Ihr habt Eurem Namen alle Ehre gemacht  Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass der Rückweg mit Dir deutlich länger war als der Hinweg ohne Dich. Insgesamt habe ich nun 100,47 km. In Hennef sind wir 21:32 Uhr gestartet.
> Und trotz des super leckeren Gezupften vom Merlin (Danke) habe ich nun etwas Hunger und ziehe mir gerade Pasta (Carbonara mit reichlich Stinkekäse) rein.
> 
> ...



Jo mei, schee wars. Wir hatten am Ende 81 Km bei 332Hm.

Auch von mir nochmals danke für Toms Kuchen.

Jetzt weißt du auch was du auf 100 Km verbrauchst. Ca. einen Liter Glühwein.


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2009)

Sehr nett war's.





Sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen. Bei den Preisen 

Vielleicht gesellt sich ja dann auch das ein oder andere WP-Team dazu...
Das große Treffen Teil 2


----------



## Merlin (28. November 2009)

Aber hallo. Nächstes Mal treten wir dann hoffentlich auch mit vier Mann/Frau an, dann kriegen wir den Glühweinstand bestimmt trocken.


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. November 2009)

Hi Team III.

Was jetzt kommt, hat nichts mit radfahren zutun

Hat jeder von Euch schon einen KBU  Kalender bestellt??
Heute ist die letzte Chance einen zu bestellen.

Viel spaß noch beim radeln.


Thomas


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2009)

Kinners, Kinners, 
1100 Punkte in 4 Wochen 

Wow, im letzten WP hattet ihr "nur" 4400 Punkte in der Gesamtzeit...

Könnt euch also wenn ihr so weiter macht, dann die letzten 5 Wochen zurücklehnen und entspannen 

Nicht schlecht...

grüße von der Konkurrenz aus Botschaft und Co....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners, Kinners,
> 1100 Punkte in 4 Wochen



Hatten wir letztes Jahr auch um die Zeit.



> Wow, im letzten WP hattet ihr "nur" 4400 Punkte in der Gesamtzeit...



Irgendwann gab es keine Mitbewerber und keinen Glühwein mehr 

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hatten wir letztes Jahr auch um die Zeit.
> 
> Irgendwann gab es keine Mitbewerber und keinen Glühwein mehr
> 
> ...



Ah, neue Taktik, TeamIII den Glühwein wegsaufen und euch am ausgestreckten Arm verdursten lassen 

Werd ich mir merken, Auftrag an den Rest des Regionalforums erteilen 

grüße am Ruhetag!


----------



## joscho (30. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ah, neue Taktik, TeamIII den Glühwein wegsaufen und euch am ausgestreckten Arm verdursten lassen



Wird Euch nix nutzen. Ich habe mir ein Rezept für Eierpunsch besorgt und werde heute ein entsprechendes chemisches Experiment durchführen 



> grüße am Ruhetag!


Wie Ruhetag  Biste Frisör


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir Euch nix nutzen. Ich habe mir ein Rezept für Eierpunsch besorgt und werde heute ein entsprechendes chemisches Experiment durchführen



Na, dann bin ich ja mal auf die Giftwolken über Köln gespannt 



joscho schrieb:


> Wie Ruhetag  Biste Frisör



Wie Gott schon sprach, am 7. Tage sollst du ruhen... Und heute ist sozusagen biketechnisch der 7. Tag der Woche 

grüße


----------



## joscho (30. November 2009)

So, habe die Versuchsreihe gestartet. Der ganz einfache Mix 60:40 (Eierlikör, Weißwein lieblich) plus Sahne ist schon nicht schlecht  Hier kommt man auf ca. 16% 



Im nächsten Selbstversuch teste ich mal ca. 1/2 Eierlikör, 1/4 Wein und 1/4 O-Saft. Der ist dann sogar gesund


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

